# The Impeachment Of Donald Trump



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2019)

Finally, something the whole country (fine people on both sides) can agree on.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Glovelove (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Bugeye (Sep 24, 2019)

Right on, we all agree this is a fabulous idea.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> View attachment 4399459


What do you plan on naming your next sock puppet account?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Right on, we all agree this is a fabulous idea.


Why so bitter?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Why so bitter?


Can’t we just enjoy being in agreement tonight? Ah well...


----------



## Glovelove (Sep 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> What do you plan on naming your next sock puppet account?


Thinking about using uncle cuck,is that taken ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Can’t we just enjoy being in agreement tonight? Ah well...


It is quite telling that you have prattled on for dozens of pages about non-existent FISA abuses but have no concerns about Trump using the power of the Presidency to bribe foreign countries to meddle in our political process. 

I guess you have nothing to lose, having long established that you have no respect for the Constitution.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2019)

trump is fucking us all kids!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 25, 2019)

Here are the Ukrainian Transcripts


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2019)

Lol, Rudy is losing it...

"Shut up, moron! Shut up! Shut up! You don't know what you're talking about, idiot!"

Rudy Giuliani (Trump's Roy Cohn) this morning on Fox.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 25, 2019)

That wasn't a congratulatory phone call. That was a full blown shakedown.

First, there's this:

 

Then this today from the Justice Department:

"The President has not spoken with the Attorney General about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son. The President has not asked the Attorney General to contact Ukraine – on this or any other matter," spokeswoman Kerri Kupec said in a statement. "The Attorney General has not communicated with Ukraine – on this or any other subject. Nor has the Attorney General discussed this matter, or anything relating to Ukraine, with Rudy Giuliani."

Yeah. Sounds legit.

Barr is running for his life already. Rats from a sinking ship.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2019)

And that’s just the doctored version

Yikes


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 25, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


----------



## Fixed up (Sep 25, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> View attachment 4399459


It's much easier to constantly cry about getting rid of someone you don't like instead of getting a better candidate. Biden, Warren, Sanders? No wonder why the dims are trying to oust someone instead of beating him. Even the dims know their candidates are so horrific they don't have a chance.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 25, 2019)

Fixed up said:


> It's much easier to constantly cry about getting rid of someone you don't like instead of getting a better candidate. Biden, Warren, Sanders? No wonder why the dims are trying to oust someone instead of beating him. Even the dims know their candidates are so horrific they don't have a chance.


Do you think trump can win the popular vote this time?


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 25, 2019)

It did take awhile for Trump to finally fuck himself, but he did so today by releasing the transcripts of the phone call to Ukraine's president when he asked the president to help Giuliani and AG Barr in their investigation of Biden and his son.
Once Biden's name was mentioned in that phone call, it was game fucking over for that dumb fuck.
My God, what a fucking fool.


----------



## Fixed up (Sep 25, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Do you think trump can win the popular vote this time?


Against those three? Easily. Hopefully a better candidate will come through the process.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2019)

Fixed up said:


> Against those three? Easily. Hopefully a better candidate will come through the process.


Do you think he won the popular vote against Hillary?


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 25, 2019)

Fixed up said:


> Against those three? Easily. Hopefully a better candidate will come through the process.


Lol


----------



## Fixed up (Sep 25, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Do you think he won the popular vote against Hillary?


Nope. Doesn’t matter though that’s not how it works.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 25, 2019)

Fixed up said:


> Nope. Doesn’t matter though that’s not how it works.


We're mocking you, idiot.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2019)

Fixed up said:


> Nope. Doesn’t matter though that’s not how it works.


But you think he will this time? Because... Why?


----------



## Fixed up (Sep 25, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But you think he will this time? Because... Why?


Not because he’s great but because the competition is just so atrocious, you know kinda like Hillary. Literally almost anyone could have beat him the first time around other than her. 

Now the choices are so bad that you have to hear impeachment for 3+ years yet people keep falling for every new ridiculous reason. 

That’s not working so let’s get rid of the electoral college so we can win. How about just be better.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 25, 2019)

Fixed up said:


> Nope. Doesn’t matter though that’s not how it works.


What does work is popularity, and except for you and the other Republican ball sacks, he is about as popular as a diagnoses of cancer.
He's finished, and his presidency was a travesty and a stain on America.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2019)

Fixed up said:


> Not because he’s great but because the competition is just so atrocious, you know kinda like Hillary. Literally almost anyone could have beat him the first time around other than her.
> 
> Now the choices are so bad that you have to hear impeachment for 3+ years yet people keep falling for every new ridiculous reason.
> 
> That’s not working so let’s get rid of the electoral college so we can win. How about just be better.


So "literally anyone could have beaten him" but the 15 people currently running will do worse?

You think that's a good argument, Tibor?


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 25, 2019)

Fixed up said:


> Against those three? Easily.


He lost the popular vote against the most hated person in politics the last 30 years by 3,000,000 votes.

What on earth makes you think he can win against people that are already polling double digits ahead of him?


----------



## Glovelove (Sep 25, 2019)

Did the house have a vote on impeachment that I missed or are we still in the inquiry stage?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 25, 2019)

Nothing has changed, still an unofficial impeachment inquiry. Roll call!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Did the house have a vote on impeachment that I missed or are we still in the inquiry stage?
> View attachment 4399732





Bugeye said:


> Nothing has changed, still an unofficial impeachment inquiry. Roll call!


^^^^^desperation


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 25, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Nothing has changed, still an unofficial impeachment inquiry. Roll call!



NTB * 


That's a new acronym that I created to save time when responding to you.


* Naive, Triggered, and Butt Hurt


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 25, 2019)

rollitup said:


> NTB *
> 
> 
> That's a new acronym that I created to save time when responding to you.
> ...


You so cute!


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 25, 2019)

For those who are learning impaired:

To date, there has been no impeachment inquiry. Not a single one. That's what Pelosi has fought off for a long, long time - any official inquiry or vote on impeachment.

All that has happened so far over the last two years are oversight committees attempting their jobs of oversight. Nothing more.

Now that an official impeachment inquiry has been launched, they will work to define the scope of that inquiry.

The scope is no doubt going to be limited to the Ukrainian affair and the Whistleblower episode.

An official impeachment inquiry gives the Congress more power. Judgements are expedited, appeals are handled expeditiously and subpoenas have real consequences.

So for those that think Trump has had it tough, think again. It just now got tough for him, and it's going to get far, far worse.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 25, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> For those who are learning impaired:
> 
> To date, there has been no impeachment inquiry. Not a single one. That's what Pelosi has fought off for a long, long time - any official inquiry or vote on impeachment.
> 
> ...


Have they voted for an official impeachment inquiry? Nope. Still unofficial.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 25, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Have they voted for an official impeachment inquiry? Nope. Still unofficial.


That will be a sad day for America but a great day for Americans all


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 25, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Did the house have a vote on impeachment that I missed or are we still in the inquiry stage?
> View attachment 4399732


Defend the loser , Americans don't


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 25, 2019)

I say call the vote and make it official. Why pussyfoot?


----------



## Glovelove (Sep 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> ^^^^^desperation


----------



## Glovelove (Sep 25, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Defend the loser , Americans don't


Until there is a vote its nothing more than political theatrics


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2019)

tRUmp sent over the transcript.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 25, 2019)

When we smoke we are creative. We know Trump needs to go. What if we formed a think tank or funded a study showing how trumps behavior and rhetoric are negatively effecting our children’s mental health? If backed by empirical evidence we could get a petition going via change.org for an emergency referendum to vote on impeachment via the people. 

For goodness sakes look at this video.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2019)

Stable genius.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/white-house-trump-ukraine-email-democrats_n_5d8b987ee4b0c6d0cef53efe?ncid=APPLENEWS00001


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2019)

The stable genius just said on camera that Pelosi is no longer the speaker of the house.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2019)

Does the stable genius think he's on his old tv show and can fire anyone lol.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 25, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> The stable genius just said on camera that Pelosi is no longer the speaker of the house.


Well, maybe he got all those republicans that voted her in to take back their votes. Just spit-balling but...you know...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Finally, something the whole country (fine people on both sides) can agree on.


Now Baldrick this is one of those things that interest me, a timely thread too, better than the stuff on the D day pool, this gets right to the fucking point!

Looks like the GOP are still hanging on to Trumptanic as it begins it's death plunge into the depths of Hell...

Looks like I'm gonna have to get my self jacked up on "fake" news. Depending on how it goes in the coming weeks, I might pop in for a comment or two on the thread and it will be funny, or not at all. I'm here for the big show and I sure as shit don't want to miss the view from inside America! I watch the news, but to me this is just as interesting. I think the next month or two is gonna be quite the shit circus and show.

Pence's position ain't pretty either in this shit, he is going to be held to account for Donald's actions too, and that's just fine with Nancy, under the right circumstances, and those are coming together fast. Nancy is smart enough to deal with core issues facing America, not just defeating the GOP, but destroying them, they committed treason plain and simple. Delay as long as you can, it gets worse for the GOP by the day, last night generated lots of video clips of these clowns carrying Trump's water. They should get as many as they can on camera doing that too, useful for campaign ads in 2020.

They are going all out for Donald, and their country, responsibility and their oaths mean nothing to them, only power matters and not the people or country. They are dishonorable people and as unfit to govern as Donald himself, they need to be destroyed, not defeated, they have ceased to do the nation any good and are betraying and harming, it with social division, anything for power, including the promotion of hate and suffering.

Only a psycho or racist fool could vote for such a party, a patriot never would...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> View attachment 4399459


No there lot's of evidence too, which is why yer so chicken to post words to defend Donald from his enemies, best ya can do is throw shit on a Teflon wall and watch it slide off. Your faith in Cheeto Jesus must be broken and you too know the truth, but yer a coward and can't deal with the reality. That's the real situation my friend. Your are also deeply unhappy about it too. Do the right thing to feel better about yourself, vote democratic


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp sent over the transcript.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399751


This from the memorandum on that phone call that Trump released:

_CAUTION: A Memorandum of a Telephone Conversation.· (TELCON) is not a verbatim transcript of a discussion. The text in this document records the notes and recollections of Situation Room Duty "Officers and-NSC policy staff assigned to listen.and memorialize the conversation in written form as the conversation takes place. A number of factors can affect the accuracy of the record, including poor telecommunications connections and variations in accent and/or interpretation. The word "inaudible" is used to inidiate portions of a conversation that the notetaker was unable to hear._

Link to the full memorandum:
http://prod-upp-image-read.ft.com/aecb012e-df9f-11e9-b112-9624ec9edc59

Yes, Trump does ask the Ukranian president to look into the matter of Biden's son and he directs the Ukranian president to talk with Juliani, his personal lawyer, not a government official.

It's my guess that Trump will deny any intent. He's not denying the conversation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2019)

I like the new approach better, gonna sit and think fur a spell on it. Others should just copy and paste it as an auto response to this unfortunately delusional person who posts graphics instead of having the courage of their convictions, they have no convictions, just hate and no real courage either. It shows plain and simple in their posts and the lack of meaningful information they contain. Bullshit runs, but the truth sticks around. I'm waiting for Donald to run when the heat gets too high, it's the only way out and he knows it.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Have they voted for an official impeachment inquiry? Nope. Still unofficial.


Let's not forget that because Trump can't be indicted for documented, verified criminal actions so long as he holds office, he is innocent. That's what Republicans say. So it must be true.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Let's not forget that because Trump can't be indicted for documented, verified criminal actions so long as he holds office, he is innocent. That's what Republicans say. So it must be true.


Like I said they are reduce to throwing shit at the wall and hoping it sticks, Like a retarded pycho in a jail cell living among his own shit. I hope they are successful in defending him for a long time to come, Nancy knows and is wise, respect experience I say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2019)

I think when I come up with a gem of a response on a thread for those who post graphs to hide from the truth. The cure for that is to throw the truth about themselves back in their faces every time. The more accurate the truth, the more effective it is, at changing their minds, or a least teaching them to shut the fuck up. They don't know they are assholes and need to be told, regularly, in the most effective way possible,throw in their face, that which they seek to avoid, the truth about themselves and not the issues, they don't care about the country enough for that to get to them.

Thinking so far comments are welcome

I want to help Nancy, it is my intention here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2019)

A coupe of weeks of sitting and going through the post histories based on likes to identify them. Then start reading the posts in detail and get as clear a picture of each one as I can and proceed from there. The first step is a sheep and goats issue, the sheep I can deal with, the goats are all Bucks!

Sheep use the most words and actually try to defend their position, psychos are one liners and graphics...


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2019)

Benedict Arnold trump


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Stable genius.
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/white-house-trump-ukraine-email-democrats_n_5d8b987ee4b0c6d0cef53efe?ncid=APPLENEWS00001
> 
> ...


"Deep State"

"Deep State"!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2019)

If Donald shocks everybody and jumps on AF1 and runs to Moscow on AF1 (his only real option), before the election, it will destroy the GOP most effectively in one stroke of betrayal. What would Pence's position be then (put yer self in his position). Mitch would shit a brick (again put yourself in his position).

Now if Donald was to run close to the election, what would be the effect on the GOP then ?

More effective than if Donald was still around or less so?

This is how Nancy thinks and I can see it plain as day, whatever works to get the cocksucker out of power and into a fucking jail cell.

How long after he is removed from office will it take to arrest him (what position would ole Bill Barr be in then)? Pence? McConnell?

Nancy is a chess master and these clowns are playing checkers, Nancy's intentions are very clear, her children and grand children, the hallmarks of a goddamn patriot, others before themselves, real fucking simple.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2019)

GOP must be slang for coward.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2019)

When it rains,it pours.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm giving likes to hearts, not psychos...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 25, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Here are the Ukrainian Transcripts


I like how it ends with the line, "I stayed at Trump.." More selective leaking I'm betting. Enough to trigger the investigation though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2019)

bugeye is gonna start making hourly posts saying "NOT IMPEaCHEd YET"! until they impeach him. isn't he


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2019)

rollitup said:


> NTB *
> 
> 
> That's a new acronym that I created to save time when responding to you.
> ...


A little testing of a new approach, gotta try the idea first to have any peace in my seat. I'd be thinking too much...

Wisdom from God.... Got an ego too ya know...


----------



## f series (Sep 25, 2019)

Wow this shit is tearing you up, it's sad man


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 25, 2019)

This impeachment is spreading faster than the directed energy wild fires. Many republicans are even considering throwing the cheetoh away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> This impeachment is spreading faster than the directed energy wild fires. Many republicans are even considering throwing the cheetoh away.


Yep and Nancy is doing the smart thing with a flexible plan, while keeping the main objective in focus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2019)

f series said:


> Wow this shit is tearing you up, it's sad man


Nope still learning and when I'm done I'll rest fur a spell

Seeya around if yer not banned, but I guess I'll just see yer sock then, same thing, same asshole behind it.

Still doomed to failure and unhappiness. Now ya know why I feel sorry for ya

BTW what are your core values?
So you care for others in your life?

I'm making a bit of a study of anti social behaviors on the platform and would like the input of an expert


----------



## f series (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nope still learning and when I'm done I'll rest fur a spell
> 
> Seeya around if yer not banned, but I guess I'll just see yer sock then, same thing, same asshole behind it.
> 
> ...


Not even talking to you. Again.
Never ignored anyone.... But Jesus you're annoying


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 26, 2019)

f series said:


> Not even talking to you. Again.
> Never ignored anyone.... But Jesus you're annoying


Are you crying?


----------



## f series (Sep 26, 2019)

Lol


----------



## f series (Sep 26, 2019)

Why aren't you on buck just?


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 26, 2019)

f series said:


> Why aren't you on buck just?


Bds, buck derangement syndrome.


----------



## f series (Sep 26, 2019)

Lol, laugh out loud.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 26, 2019)

I actually think this is a big waste of time and money. I don't think it's gonna make it through the Senate personally. I know you guys are gonna hate on my comment, but I just think both sides needs to work together, instead of dividing our country. And I actually like parts of what each party stands for, so I just vote for who I like best. Neither was a great option last time if you ask me, lol.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 26, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I actually think this is a big waste of time and money. I don't think it's gonna make it through the Senate personally. I know you guys are gonna hate on my comment, but I just think both sides needs to work together, instead of dividing our country. And I actually like parts of what each party stands for, so I just vote for who I like best. Neither was a great option last time if you ask me, lol.


Upholding an oath, and defending the Constitution is not a waste of time and money.

Go back to where you came from.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 26, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Upholding an oath, and defending the Constitution is not a waste of time and money.
> 
> Go back to where you came from.


Wow, that didn't take long, lol. Oh ya, and I'm where I came from, haha.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

f series said:


> Wow this shit is tearing you up, it's sad man


Just in case ya missed it @Bugeye have a read and gain some insight into yerself  *Yes Bugeye, You are indeed an asshole, my expert opinion.*

*My opinion*

It sure looks like ole Rudy has cognitive problems that might be exacerbated by alcohol. His brains are apparently running out of his ears, figger he'll die in prison or before from stress. Rudy never had much of a moral compass and was driven by greed, lust and *plain old fashioned stupidity!*

*Is it any wonder these two clowns are in shit?*


Donald's cognitive issues are easy to see, his lack of social and emotional skills are obvious to any body with eyes, he is impulsive, has no morals or ethics, uses deceitful manipulative behavior, is a fabulist and a compulsive liar, whose volume of lies increases with his stress level. Donald has neurolinguistic difficulties, he has no empathy and therefore no compassion and has no conscience and therefore no internal brakes on his emotional control, he rages in private and inside is a most unhappy sociopath. Nothing is sacred to such a man and others are mere objects for their selfish desires, the constitution is as meaningless to him as the law or the rights of others. A man with out a friend in the world, alone in the wilderness, scarred and scared, he is terrified about the future. He knows that the tribe is hunting him down and will kill him for antisocial acts. He is a criminal, an abuser, a rapist, con artist, thief, racist, a traitor......
*Get the idea.

What do you think this guy is gonna do in court?*

*Who the fuck would vote for someone like that?

Would a patriot vote for such a creature?

Would a patriot vote for such a creature?

Feel free to copy and post this any where ya like on the internet, no copy right on that, no surprise either for those with hearts and brains and aren't stupid enough to use them.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> bugeye is gonna start making hourly posts saying "NOT IMPEaCHEd YET"! until they impeach him. isn't he


Ya can copy past my text Buck, saves time with assholes for most folks around here. Or it's gonna, we can troll too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> bugeye is gonna start making hourly posts saying "NOT IMPEaCHEd YET"! until they impeach him. isn't he


Might make a custom package fur each troll and asshole, but there are so many.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Might make a custom package fur each troll and asshole, but there are so many.....


Thinking of making a special one for Dongle, sure pissed him off good, poor Dongle  to stupid to make to a man...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> bugeye is gonna start making hourly posts saying "NOT IMPEaCHEd YET"! until they impeach him. isn't he


*What hair is up bugeye's ass Buck, is he psycho or just fucked up?*


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 26, 2019)

Who are we fooling... trump will only be impeached or assassinated if he doesn’t go to war with Iran. Our country is run by Israel and he is a messianic president. Shipping our future grandchildren into a poor sector in the hunger games.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Who are we fooling... trump will only be impeached or assassinated if he doesn’t go to war with Iran. Our country is run by Israel and he is a messianic president. Shipping our future grandchildren into a poor sector in the hunger games.


*Please don't believe conspiracy theories Poker*. This line of thinking is not useful and serves no purpose other than to torment your self on the true nature of reality. Get away from social media my friend, you have PTSD and emotional trauma will cause you much pain in this place. Stay away from social media and get some fresh air, don't watch TV news, if it upsets you makes you act impulsively.

*Do this*
A nice little trick to come back from your walk relaxed. Is to attend to the tactile(feeling) of your feet with each step, if yer bored count breaths with each step to ten, like marching. Your primary focus must continue to return to your feet, *your mind will wander*, everybody's does, catching it is part of the process. *Works real good too, try it and see what happens.*
.
Many Brave men have PTSD too.

*Wise counsel from your friend here.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Please see my post on Israel did 9/11. Also I think you are a mason. So you are doing their bidding...


Nope not a mason figure they are stupid a dying organization anyway. Don't believe bullshit Poker. What are you going to do about it any way? Not your problem to solve my friend, we are not that important


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Please see my post on Israel did 9/11. Also I think you are a mason. So you are doing their bidding...


Remember, I'm putting you before myself in this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Do you reject Lucifer and all of his works?


He does not exist, he's an ancient brain fart


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Do you reject Lucifer and all of his works?


Have you slept?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Smoking anything? Buddy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Do you reject Lucifer and all of his works?


Don't you know me? 
we spoke on PM


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 26, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I actually think this is a big waste of time and money. I don't think it's gonna make it through the Senate personally. I know you guys are gonna hate on my comment, but I just think both sides needs to work together, instead of dividing our country. And I actually like parts of what each party stands for, so I just vote for who I like best. Neither was a great option last time if you ask me, lol.


I agree and blame Trump for forcing their hand to do it to him. His flat out refusal for any oversight when he is tearing down so many societal walls made it happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Do you reject Lucifer and all of his works?


Do you ahave familysupport? people who love you and care?

Your not alone, I stay here with you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I agree and blame Trump for forcing their hand to do it to him. His flat out refusal for any oversight when he is tearing down so many societal walls made it happen.


Issues my friend let it rest


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I’m going to bed. I’m not stupid. I don’t hate you for being one but know... and you know I know. What happens in the dark comes out in the light.. the real light... not that if the east.


Ya he's a fool, or do you spell it troll. And that ignore button works wonders. He just joined Rob on my list, lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya he's a fool, or do you spell it troll, lol.


He is mentally ill I'm counseling him on PM


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya he's a fool, or do you spell it troll, lol.


Go to the ethics thread and read the last 2 pages will ya. not an insult, just read fur a spell


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Finally, something the whole country (fine people on both sides) can agree on.


Why do you care so much about what we do over here, if you live in Brazil? I do like the Ben Stiller pic though. Do it, do it, do it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why do you care so much about what we do over here, if you live in Brazil? I do like the Ben Stiller pic though. Do it, do it, do it!


*I live Canada and if you live in America and support Trump and the GOP then you are a traitor, motivated by fear and hate, turned into a fool and sucker. Must be embarrassing as hell for ya.

See why care so much? I take my time writing and formatting these object lesson posts, saves me the trouble when they get put in a book . I don't wanna look inarticulate and embarrass the folks who are using the resource against you and spreading it all over the internet, to feel bad. I think of others first it empowers me, not you though.

Putting others first has it's advantages, they just never occur through, the fear, hate, lust, delusion and greed of selfish people like you.

I can see why ya don't see it, cause yer emotionally and socially retarded, how many times do I have to repeat it boy.

Here you are on a thread chalk full of ancient wisdom and you were blind to it all. You are to be pitied*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why do you care so much about what we do over here, if you live in Brazil? I do like the Ben Stiller pic though. Do it, do it, do it!


A*lso yer not much of a warrior, I just killed ya where ya stood fool*!


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 26, 2019)

Trump is getting impeached like Hillary is going to jail... nope not going to happen. Conjecture... wishful thinking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Buck is gonna be pissed at me, ruining his playground, hope he's reading this thread cause I ain't been at this shit long Buck

I figure we should see how many heads we can chop off in a week, a little friendly competition fur when I get back, we'll rip a few arse holes and do a gang bang or two on that young twink Dongle, that boy sure does like DP. It ain't natural I tell ya buck, There something wrong with the boy. Hoping he might have wore out his sock, cause I near got his arse hole wore out and he's bleeding real bad from his anal orifice. Got shit to do in the real world seeya Bud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Trump is getting impeached like Hillary is going to jail... nope not going to happen. Conjecture... wishful thinking.


\\\\\\\\\\you never went to bed yet poker, why are you up tonight. I got a sore knee and got off my sleep cycle, how about you buddy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Trump is getting impeached like Hillary is going to jail... nope not going to happen. Conjecture... wishful thinking.


Dongle has had an offer of help poker and is still acting in and evil manner, I fight evil too you know. Go to bed or take my advice an walk, following my instructions. Get off line and stay off for awhile son, it's not good for you. *Do it now.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Trump is getting impeached like Hillary is going to jail... nope not going to happen. Conjecture... wishful thinking.


*What part of mental illness did't you get, unlike, it's transnational and false, and harmful to him.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Trump is getting impeached like Hillary is going to jail... nope not going to happen. Conjecture... wishful thinking.


*That was for cowardly warrior who is cruelly manipulating you for his own selfish ends*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Trump is getting impeached like Hillary is going to jail... nope not going to happen. Conjecture... wishful thinking.


*Go off line buddy yer being victimized by cowardly warrior*


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Trump is getting impeached like Hillary is going to jail... nope not going to happen. Conjecture... wishful thinking.


Trump has committed crimes. Hillary has not.

Dumbass.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 26, 2019)

Income inequality in the United States expanded from 2017 to 2018, with several heartland states among the leaders of the increase, even though several wealthy coastal states still had the most inequality overall, according to figures released Thursday by the U.S. Census Bureau

https://news.google.com/articles/CBMiZ2h0dHBzOi8vd3d3Lm5iY25ld3MuY29tL25ld3MvdXMtbmV3cy91LXMtaW5jb21lLWluZXF1YWxpdHktaGlnaGVzdC1sZXZlbC01MC15ZWFycy1lY29ub21pYy1nYXAtbjEwNTg5NTbSASxodHRwczovL3d3dy5uYmNuZXdzLmNvbS9uZXdzL2FtcC9uY25hMTA1ODk1Ng?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Buck is gonna be pissed at me, ruining his playground, hope he's reading this thread cause I ain't been at this shit long Buck
> 
> I figure we should see how many heads we can chop off in a week, a little friendly competition fur when I get back, we'll rip a few arse holes and do a gang bang or two on that young twink Dongle, that boy sure does like DP. It ain't natural I tell ya buck, There something wrong with the boy. Hoping he might have wore out his sock, cause I near got his arse hole wore out and he's bleeding real bad from his anal orifice. Got shit to do in the real world seeya Bud.



You’re pretty obsessed with anuses and young boys. Weird. 

And I think Buck has you on ignore  seems a lot of people do actually


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *What hair is up bugeye's ass Buck, is he psycho or just fucked up?*


Not to fond of folks that wish death on others, but I send them love. Love to you as well, despite the company you keep. Be well!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Not to fond of folks that wish death on others, but I send them love. Love to you as well, despite the company you keep. Be well!


Well ya just id yerslf as a sociopath, what flavor I wonder, hard for normal people to act that fucked up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> You’re pretty obsessed with anuses and young boys. Weird.
> 
> And I think Buck has you on ignore  seems a lot of people do actually


You must be a psycho too, they act impulsively, lack compassion, are often racists and quite often don't learn much from past mistake, like you. I embarrassed the fuck out of you in my last 6 post to you. I don't drop shit on other on threads like a coward. I post to them like a man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Not to fond of folks that wish death on others, but I send them love. Love to you as well, despite the company you keep. Be well!


Actually I'm glad you morons showed up cause I'm real pissed and a fighter, a good fucking fight is just what the doctor ordered, until I sit again, but I really do want to be pissed and properly motivated. Tell ya what I'm gonna pour a coffee and let you boys finger out what yer gonna do, I'll be back after a coffee and might smoke a joint to get creative. Call in yer friends, we'll have a gang attack right here and nobody form my side will step in, they wanna see if I can walk the walk and I got the purpose of teaching too, so your suffering won't be for nothing, others watching now and into the future can't witness your shame. I feel really fuck cruel today, no sleep in 24 hours either and I'm 65 too. A nice old man fer ya young studs to beat on. Get ready and get lot's of help too, oh and some gauze fur yer arse hole to, stanch the flow of blood.

Back soon, show up with allies or be called a coward by me, you do have friends here don't you? Munkey won't be of much help because he is socially and emotionally retarded and is easy prey, hell go down first. You boys will make a great object lesson on how to deal with multiple attackers, it's gonna look fuck'in horrible for you Seeya off fur a coffee brace yerself for the shock of battle....


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You must be a psycho too, they act impulsively, lack compassion, are often racists and quite often don't learn much from past mistake, like you. I embarrassed the fuck out of you in my last 6 post to you. I don't drop shit on other on threads like a coward. I post to them like a man.


Um...you banned me from posting to your thread lol wouldn’t be scared to say anything to you.

Embarrassed me? By talking to yourself over and over? Lol good one guy


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Sep 26, 2019)

I actually never had a problem with you before this past week. I’ve learned a bunch from your led stuff and feel confident enough to build my own now. So thanks for that. But lately you’ve come in the politics section and just lost your mind. You post some okay stuff but I don’t get your better than thou attitude you carry around honestly @DIY-HP-LED


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually I'm glad you morons showed up cause I'm real pissed and a fighter, a good fucking fight is just what the doctor ordered, until I sit again, but I really do want to be pissed and properly motivated. Tell ya what I'm gonna pour a coffee and let you boys finger out what yer gonna do, I'll be back after a coffee and might smoke a joint to get creative. Call in yer friends, we'll have a gang attack right here and nobody form my side will step in, they wanna see if I can walk the walk and I got the purpose of teaching too, so your suffering won't be for nothing, others watching now and into the future can't witness your shame. I feel really fuck cruel today, no sleep in 24 hours either and I'm 65 too. A nice old man fer ya young studs to beat on. Get ready and get lot's of help too, oh and some gauze fur yer arse hole to, stanch the flow of blood.
> 
> Back soon, show up with allies or be called a coward by me, you do have friends here don't you? Munkey won't be of much help because he is socially and emotionally retarded and is easy prey, hell go down first. You boys will make a great object lesson on how to deal with multiple attackers, it's gonna look fuck'in horrible for you Seeya off fur a coffee brace yerself for the shock of battle....


Why haven’t you slept in 24 hours? Are you ok?


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually I'm glad you morons showed up cause I'm real pissed and a fighter, a good fucking fight is just what the doctor ordered, until I sit again, but I really do want to be pissed and properly motivated. Tell ya what I'm gonna pour a coffee and let you boys finger out what yer gonna do, I'll be back after a coffee and might smoke a joint to get creative. Call in yer friends, we'll have a gang attack right here and nobody form my side will step in, they wanna see if I can walk the walk and I got the purpose of teaching too, so your suffering won't be for nothing, others watching now and into the future can't witness your shame. I feel really fuck cruel today, no sleep in 24 hours either and I'm 65 too. A nice old man fer *ya young studs* to beat on. Get ready and get lot's of help too, *oh and some gauze fur yer arse hole to*, stanch the flow of blood.


There you go with anuses and young boys....again


----------



## Rider101 (Sep 26, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> I actually never had a problem with you before this past week. I’ve learned a bunch from your led stuff and feel confident enough to build my own now. So thanks for that. But lately you’ve come in the politics section and just lost your mind. You post some okay stuff but I don’t get your better than thou attitude you carry around honestly @DIY-HP-LED


You have to remember that some people here use cannabis for medical reasons as in mental health issues. And if you suggest they try anger management course or meditation they get even more angry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Rider101 said:


> You have to remember that some people here use cannabis for medical reasons as in mental health issues. And if you suggest they try anger management course or meditation they get even more angry.


I am not a novice and have not sat for two months, I control my behavior by my level of peace deliberately. In two weeks of sitting I'll get much better, I'm here to teach, not as an act of egotism, big egos are easily prey ask master Buck

Noe for a coffee and some RR and then back to see who left challenges. Only the heartless get this treatment, hearts I go gentler and if I detect one in them I will work on that.


----------



## bundee1 (Sep 26, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I actually think this is a big waste of time and money. I don't think it's gonna make it through the Senate personally. I know you guys are gonna hate on my comment, but I just think both sides needs to work together, instead of dividing our country. And I actually like parts of what each party stands for, so I just vote for who I like best. Neither was a great option last time if you ask me, lol.


That's some spineless cowardly shit. Appeaser.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> There you go with anuses and young boys....again


prepare boy clear your mind and relax. I'll be with you soon, gonna have a joint first for creativity and a bit of humor, such things are always done best with a light heart. So I'm gonna relax an suggest you prepare for you have been challenged by and honorable man and your flaws will be my advantage. I also need to clear my mind so that I can love you more and look into your hearts, if you have any...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

bundee1 said:


> That's some spineless cowardly shit. Appeaser.


Everybody with a beef is welcome, I'll be back soon.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually I'm glad you morons showed up cause I'm real pissed and a fighter, a good fucking fight is just what the doctor ordered, until I sit again, but I really do want to be pissed and properly motivated. Tell ya what I'm gonna pour a coffee and let you boys finger out what yer gonna do, I'll be back after a coffee and might smoke a joint to get creative. Call in yer friends, we'll have a gang attack right here and nobody form my side will step in, they wanna see if I can walk the walk and I got the purpose of teaching too, so your suffering won't be for nothing, others watching now and into the future can't witness your shame. I feel really fuck cruel today, no sleep in 24 hours either and I'm 65 too. A nice old man fer ya young studs to beat on. Get ready and get lot's of help too, oh and some gauze fur yer arse hole to, stanch the flow of blood.
> 
> Back soon, show up with allies or be called a coward by me, you do have friends here don't you? Munkey won't be of much help because he is socially and emotionally retarded and is easy prey, hell go down first. You boys will make a great object lesson on how to deal with multiple attackers, it's gonna look fuck'in horrible for you Seeya off fur a coffee brace yerself for the shock of battle....


I'm here, still love you. Be well.


----------



## Rider101 (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I am not a novice and have not sat for two months, I control my behavior by my level of peace deliberately. In two weeks of sitting I'll get much better, I'm here to teach, not as an act of egotism, big egos are easily prey ask master Buck
> 
> Noe for a coffee and some RR and then back to see who left challenges. Only the heartless get this treatment, hearts I go gentler and if I detect one in them I will work on that.


Seven grams of shrooms would fix what ails you buddy.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 26, 2019)

Rider101 said:


> Seven grams of shrooms would fix what ails you buddy.


Well, at least there is a fix for him. For you? Not so much.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

OK, I'm ready, challengers will announce themselves and their intentions.
*My intention is to defend America from treason by Nazi's, racists, and fools who have betrayed their country by continuing to support the traitor trump.*

*There is a point when to support a traitor is to be a traitor* and we have reached that point in American history now. Do the devil's work long enough and you become indistinguishable from him. I have no problem killing traitors where they stand, I'm a Canadian patriot and ally. An honest man of honor and integrity. What do you have.

*I told you of myself and my intention*. *You people are racist who have brought your country to the brink of disaster,* because you hate some citizens more than you love your country. You have put hate and your issues ahead of your people. You are disgusting to me and I would kill you with a clear conscience and not lose a wink, even if you had a heart. I put my country before my self and would give my life for it willingly.

If you support this creature say so, if you are a racist say so, don't be ashamed, because I will shame you.

A trump supports step forward and announce yourselves now. Cowardice will lead to a quick death here.

I'm fighting for all the good friends and people I have met here, what are you fighting for, what is your intention, if I find out you lied, it will be too late for you

Announce yourselves now and make your opening statement as I have, because I care.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Rider101 said:


> Seven grams of shrooms would fix what ails you buddy.


Would you like to challenge, I believe your a Canadian and if you support the things in my challenge say so now or shut the fuck up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Ready bugeye, but you have no honor


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

You too my furry friend announce like a man or run


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello Don Quixote de la Mancha, my name is Bugeye and I love people of all races, genders, countries, religions and political philosophies because I recognize we are all of the same source energy. I may dislike you, but I love you for the beautiful soul you were born with and your contribution to collective consciousness. Fare thee well. I now present myself for your flogging. Please show no mercy so that I may love you even more!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Hello Don Quixote de la Mancha, my name is Bugeye and I love people of all races, genders, countries, religions and political philosophies because I recognize we are all of the same source energy. I may dislike you, but I love you for the beautiful soul you were born with and your contribution to collective consciousness. Fare thee well. I now present myself for your flogging. Please show no mercy so that I may love you even more!


Hi
bugeye figure you'd be first up. You never announced your intentions like a man, are you one?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hi
> bugeye figure you'd be first up. You never announced your intentions like a man, are you one?


Hello Don, my intention is to send love to all and open my heart as wide as possible. I leave it to you to decide if this is manly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

I will look through all posts and look for disrespect and dishonor, not for me, but for you.
I will demand an apology, I do it all the time and expect it from others


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Hello Don, my intention is to send love to all and open my heart as wide as possible. I leave it to you to decide if this is manly.


You are deceiving because you are afraid to reveal your values, you are a mere coward


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I will look through all posts and look for disrespect and dishonor, not for me, but for you.
> I will demand an apology, I do it all the time and expect it from others


You are free to do as you wish.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> You are free to do as you wish.


No, I have made a stand and you are afraid to openly challenge me, because of fear.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are deceiving because you are afraid to reveal your values, you are a mere coward


Please tell me what my values are then. I value love above all. Is this not honorable?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, I have made a stand and you are afraid to openly challenge me, because of fear.


Am I not here?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

I can smell his fear he reaks of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Please tell me what my values are then. I value love above all. Is this not honorable?


You tell them to me like a man would


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Am I not here?


I'll make it real simple fur ya Buggy do you support Trump or not?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You tell them to me like a man would


I already have. I fill my heart with love for all and connect to the universe via gratitude. Is there a better way?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> I already have. I fill my heart with love for all and connect to the universe via gratitude. Is there a better way?


Yer full of shit and don't have a clue, everybody is watching, I Pm'd lot's for the show. You are an evasive coward running away from the truth


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You tell them to me like a man would


My intentions here are to make you see you’re a hypocrite with a pretentious attitude. This has nothing to do with Trump or racism. You don’t know me personally to have any sort of judge of character of who I am. Take a good long look in the mirror. Practice what you preach man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Please tell me what my values are then. I value love above all. Is this not honorable?


You celebrated alongside white supremacists on election night then repeatedly lied about it


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer full of shit and don't have a clue, everybody is watching, I Pm'd lot's for the show. You are an evasive coward running away from the truth


You’re 65 right? Acting 15.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> I already have. I fill my heart with love for all and connect to the universe via gratitude. Is there a better way?


By the time were done I will know you very well, give some meaningfull words, if you have them


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll make it real simple fur ya Buggy do you support Trump or not?


I suspect Trump is a first grade con man. I dislike much about his personal presentation. I like some of his policies, and dislike others. I did not vote for him last election but likely will this one because I don't see any rational thought from the far left. None of this stops me from loving. Why does your love only hold for some?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You celebrated alongside white supremacists on election night then repeatedly lied about it


Hi buck I wanna take on these chicken shits alone


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By the time were done I will know you very well, give some meaningfull words, if you have them


What is more meaningful than love? How can I connect with the universe in a better way than gratitude. Please teach me.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You celebrated alongside white supremacists on election night then repeatedly lied about it


Perhaps we frame the incident differently. Have you wished death on anyone today?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> My intentions here are to make you see you’re a hypocrite with a pretentious attitude. This has nothing to do with Trump or racism. You don’t know me personally to have any sort of judge of character of who I am. Take a good long look in the mirror. Practice what you preach man.


We actually know you pretty well, twopump

You’re as dumb and racist as they come


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Perhaps we frame the incident differently. Have you wished death on anyone today?


If you are a traitor and racist I would wish to kill you and could do it with honor. I'm not a buddhist, my value system is tribal and these good people are in my tribe and I'm a warrior and yer a traitor who it appears is fighting alone, I'm not, I have others at my back who depend on me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> What is more meaningful than love? How can I connect with the universe in a better way than gratitude. Please teach me.


I called you a traitor several times publicly @Bugeye and you didn't say you were not, not even any outrage, same as for being a racist. you didn't object because it's true and you know it.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you are a traitor and racist I would wish to kill you and could do it with honor. I'm not a buddhist, my value system is tribal and these good people are in my tribe and I'm a warrior and yer a traitor who it appears is fighting alone, I'm not, I have others at my back who depend on me.


Very well, we have different and perhaps irreconcilable differences in philosophy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> We actually know you pretty well, twopump
> 
> You’re as dumb and racist as they come


He's as stupid as a stump Buck emotionally and socially retarded. beat the shit out of him with ease several times


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's as stupid as a stump Buck emotionally and socially retarded. beat the shit out of him with ease several times


\well Bugeye, gonna be a man or a coward and race traitor


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Perhaps we frame the incident differently.


Correct

I am honest and state the facts, you lie endlessly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

There are no Trumpers left just the dregs of society now, like Bugeye


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I called you a traitor several times publicly @Bugeye and you didn't say you were not, not even any outrage, same as for being a racist. you didn't object because it's true and you know it.


Responding to false assertions is not my idea of a constructive dialogue. You have a brain and form your opinions from information fed to you by someone that wishes death on others. Your opinion of me does not in any way define me. I have made many mistakes in life and gained wisdom from them all. I will likely make many more for this is the human condition. Now you know something about me that is real.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Correct
> 
> I am honest and state the facts, you lie endlessly


The hallmark of a sociopath, easy prey


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Responding to false assertions is not my idea of a constructive dialogue. You have a brain and form your opinions from information fed to you by someone that wishes death on others. Your opinion of me does not in any way define me. I have made many mistakes in life and gained wisdom from them all. I will likely make many more for this is the human condition. Now you know something about me that is real.


You have the perfect opportunity to state your values right here and now?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You have the perfect opportunity to state your values right here and now?


I already have. Deal with it like a man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Responding to false assertions is not my idea of a constructive dialogue. You have a brain and form your opinions from information fed to you by someone that wishes death on others. Your opinion of me does not in any way define me. I have made many mistakes in life and gained wisdom from them all. I will likely make many more for this is the human condition. Now you know something about me that is real.


Bug eye every body is gonna think yer a racist and a traitor unless you renounce them now?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> I already have. Deal with it like a man.


Not here in the arena of honor you have not. You have been evasive and I know exactly why


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

I need more challengers this guy is pretty dull


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> I already have. Deal with it like a man.


speak up or cut and run


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bug eye every body is gonna think yer a racist and a traitor unless you renounce them now?


I have renounced racism many times before. I renounce racism. See, just did it again. Has you opinion of me changed? Then why did you ask me to renounce?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Next up


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> speak up or cut and run


Love, gratitude.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Next up


Very well. I choose not to judge you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Love, gratitude.


Those words are meaningless to you


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 26, 2019)

For fucks sake, DIY...either get rid of that King James signature of yours or just do all your shit in one post. You're fucking flooding the entire god damned forum making 6 replies in a row to the same fucking comment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> For fucks sake, DIY...either get rid of that King James signature of yours or just do all your shit in one post. You're fucking flooding the entire god damned forum making 6 replies in a row to the same fucking comment.


OK taco I will take counsel and will probably agree


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Those words are meaningless to you


Prove it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Very well. I choose not to judge you.


cut and run then


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm getting emotional time outs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

I need a laugh this is not serious at all and I figured as much


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> cut and run then


You seem to be the one running away and not answering questions. I will give you the benefit of the doubt and await your proof that love and gratitude are not my principle values.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Go away boys, I don't wanna beat ya up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> You seem to be the one running away and not answering questions. I will give you the benefit of the doubt and await your proof that love and gratitude are not my principle values.


No that is wrong, you are the coward here. leave before you shame yourself more


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

That was an act of compassion my friend


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Sep 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> We actually know you pretty well, twopump
> 
> You’re as dumb and racist as they come


Quote ONE racist post from me?? Or a post stating I supported Trump? You all label anyone who doesn’t agree with you a racist trumpie. It’s pathetic.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No that is wrong, you are the coward here. leave before you shame yourself more


But I am not leaving even though you keep inviting me to. Is that not a logical fallacy for you?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That was an act of compassion my friend


Thank you, no need. Please tell me about compassion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Just had to show some respect for the opinion of an honest and honorable man, a patriot too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> But I am not leaving even though you keep inviting me to. Is that not a logical fallacy for you?


Your ego has you chained here in fear


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

I fear nothing but my conscience and will defeat you every time we meet


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your ego has you chained here in fear


So if I stay I am in fear, and if I leave I am a coward? As I said, I treat you with respect for the beautiful soul you were born with and our connection to source energy. This I extend to people wherever possible, but I am not perfect.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I fear nothing but my conscience and will defeat you every time we meet


Why do you fear your conscience? Is consciousness not the most powerful force in the universe and the thing that connects us to source energy? I love my conscience and try to connect with it every day via practice of meditation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> You seem to be the one running away and not answering questions. I will give you the benefit of the doubt and await your proof that love and gratitude are not my principle values.


Are you a trump supporter and traitor answer, are you racist.? 
Do you have any values or know what they are?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Why do you fear your conscience? Is consciousness not the most powerful force in the universe and the thing that connects us to source energy? I love my conscience and try to connect with it every day via practice of meditation.


Are you a patriot?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are you a trump supporter and traitor answer, are you racist.?
> Do you have any values or know what they are?


Asked and answered, for your benefit, I dislike Trump but support some of his policies and do not support others. I am not a traitor or a racist. My values are love and gratitude. You may reference ACIM for more on my current spiritual studies.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are you a patriot?


I don't know how you define the word, please define for me and I will answer you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Sorry folks, never got around to smoking that joint gonna spinner up now and have a puff. Buggy needs time to find his values


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Asked and answered, for your benefit, I dislike Trump but support some of his policies and do not support others. I am not a traitor or a racist. My values are love and gratitude. You may reference ACIM for more on my current spiritual studies.


What polices does he have?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sorry folks, never got around to smoking that joint gonna spinner up now and have a puff. Buggy needs time to find his values


No, I'm good. No break needed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What polices does he have?





Bugeye said:


> I don't know how you define the word, please define for me and I will answer you.


Goona have puff, think fur a spell Buggy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> No, I'm good. No break needed.


You really need to go through my morals and ethics thread slowly, I cover patriotism there too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> No, I'm good. No break needed.


Tell ya what, have a peek while I have a puff and ya can gather some ammo


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What polices does he have?


That I support? Moving embassy to Jerusalem, the capital of Israel. Opposing unlimited immigration to our country. Less government regulation, how many you need? When you gonna answer some of my questions?
That I oppose? His fucked up spending, especially military spending. Not rehauling social security. Opposition to abortion rights for women.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

I haven't slept in over 24 hours and I'm full of positive energy, I'm also 65 and out of shape and haven't sat for a couple of months. Puff time


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You really need to go through my morals and ethics thread slowly, I cover patriotism there too


No, I really don't based on what I've seen.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tell ya what, have a peek while I have a puff and ya can gather some ammo


No need, I'm good. But take your time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> That I support? Moving embassy to Jerusalem, the capital of Israel. Opposing unlimited immigration to our country. Less government regulation, how many you need? When you gonna answer some of my questions?
> That I oppose? His fucked up spending, especially military spending. Not rehauling social security. Opposition to abortion rights for women.


Pretty narrow thing to support treason and put before your country


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> No need, I'm good. But take your time.


Do some homework son and let a man have a toke


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I haven't slept in over 24 hours and I'm full of positive energy, I'm also 65 and out of shape and haven't sat for a couple of months. Puff time


Get some rest, we can do this when you are feeling better. I'm not 65 and need to do some work at some point today, but I will return whenever you feel up for it. Please confirm so I am not accused of running away.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pretty narrow thing to support treason and put before your country


My list was not exhaustive, we may cover whatever topics you like. Would it be too much to ask that you desist with false assertions against me while we are conversing?


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 26, 2019)

Since I put DIY on ignore, the last 3 pages of this thread have only one post.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 26, 2019)

Wtf did I walk into


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 26, 2019)

Skuxx said:


> Wtf did I walk into


An absolute clinic on shit posting.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Get some rest, we can do this when you are feeling better. I'm not 65 and need to do some work at some point today, but I will return whenever you feel up for it. Please confirm so I am not accused of running away.


DIY is owning you. He also has more energy than you.. You should stop and listen to him. Might help you become more grounded instead of dreaming about your spirit inhabiting a female of some otherworldly species.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> No need, I'm good. But take your time.


Ya got more time Buggy gotta buy some cat food, my baby is crying


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> DIY is owning you. He also has more energy than you.. You should stop and listen to him. Might help you become more grounded instead of dreaming about your spirit inhabiting a female of some otherworldly species.


Yes, he is destroying me. It is obvious. But I am up for more.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya got more time Buggy gotta buy some cat food, my baby is crying


I don't need more time, but do not wish your cat to be hungry. We can continue whenever you like. Be well!


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 26, 2019)

All I know is bageye has a heck of a deficit to pay off.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 26, 2019)

Perhaps Don Quixote de la Mancha and I should continue our chat in his morals thread so as not to derail the valuable and instructive comments in regard to Donald Trump's most excellent impeachment? Sound good @DIY-HP-LED ?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Yes, he is destroying me. It is obvious. But I am up for more.


Only at RIU, where you can learn compassion and to meditate along with getting owned in a political argument all in one stop on the web.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 26, 2019)

Now Trump is threatening the whistleblower. 

The guy just can't shut up. He's his own worst enemy.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2019)

*Can

not

shut

up*
_
“I want to know who’s the person, who’s the person who gave the whistleblower the information? Because that’s close to a spy,” 

“You know what we used to do in the old days when we were smart? Right? The spies and treason, we used to handle it a little differently than we do now.”_


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2019)

*Can

not

shut

up*

_“The Democrats are trying to destroy the Republican Party and all that it stands for.”_

The tweet was subsequently deleted.

Begging the question, what DOES the Republican Party stand for?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> Quote ONE racist post from me?? Or a post stating I supported Trump? You all label anyone who doesn’t agree with you a racist trumpie. It’s pathetic.


“If you make me serve purples, I’ll just hate them more now”

You’re a dumb neo nazi, twopump


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Sep 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> “If you make me serve purples, I’ll just hate them more now”
> 
> You’re a dumb neo nazi, twopump


I’ve never posted that? Lol who is twopump? 

Try again


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> I’ve never posted that? Lol who is twopump?
> 
> Try again


Rolli already outed you, dumbass

You’ll never find any evidence of our conversations about it though. We keep all of those on a super secret server. It’s so common that it’s just become standard operating procedure

Do me a favor though 

Your neo nazi coddling superhero is the stupidest fucking criminal of all time


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Sep 26, 2019)

Rolli outed me as who? Lol you think this is my sock account? Hahahahaha this has been my one and only account on RIU. 

Please do tell how I’ve been outed??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2019)

Does anyone else find it very suspicious and convenient for Dan Coats to have resigned as
director of national Intelligence one month ago? When questioned if he knew anything about this whistleblower case he said:

“Nothing came to me. I left on Aug. 15.... The very next day that was presented to Joe. I feel so bad for Joe. He is caught in a squeeze here and the lawyers are divided. So they are trying to work all that out."

Quite convenient to say the least.
Joe really stepped into a shit show and Dan is kicking back probably with a cool drink in his hand and toes in the sand. What a guy! You know he knew all this and more.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2019)

This thing is rapidly devolving into a massive coverup.

NPR just reported that Trump was secretly recorded today demanding to know the identities of the people who tipped off the whistleblower saying something to the effect of 'that's really close to being a spy. Spies and treason, we had ways of dealing with them'. They were careful to point out that this was, so far, unsubstantiated.

According to the whistleblower's report, he or she was informed that the actual electronic transcript of the Ukraine call was moved to a special, secure, computer system designed to hold items of secret national interest and it isn't the only one. He or she was also informed that the reasons were political rather than national interest related (although Trump scarely knows the difference). I for one don't believe the "rough transcript" for a minute. If Trump can find an Attorney General that will cover for his crimes, finding a stenographer would be easy as can be. But even the rough transcript alone is damning.

This is either a complete put up and the whistleblower's sources are going to not back him up or Trump has badly abused his power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> My intentions here are to make you see you’re a hypocrite with a pretentious attitude. This has nothing to do with Trump or racism. You don’t know me personally to have any sort of judge of character of who I am. Take a good long look in the mirror. Practice what you preach man.


I have a very clear conciseness it's why my mind and house are silent is yours?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone else find it very suspicious and convenient for Dan Coats to have resigned as
> director of national Intelligence one month ago? When questioned if he knew anything about this whistleblower case he said:
> 
> “Nothing came to me. I left on Aug. 15.... The very next day that was presented to Joe. I feel so bad for Joe. He is caught in a squeeze here and the lawyers are divided. So they are trying to work all that out."
> ...


Liked Dan figured him for a patriot, got out in time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Responding to false assertions is not my idea of a constructive dialogue. You have a brain and form your opinions from information fed to you by someone that wishes death on others. Your opinion of me does not in any way define me. I have made many mistakes in life and gained wisdom from them all. I will likely make many more for this is the human condition. Now you know something about me that is real.


You never did respond honestly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> You seem to be the one running away and not answering questions. I will give you the benefit of the doubt and await your proof that love and gratitude are not my principle values.


I've sen a few of your posts a search would be interesting, but I don't need to. Yer an asshole


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> That I support? Moving embassy to Jerusalem, the capital of Israel. Opposing unlimited immigration to our country. Less government regulation, how many you need? When you gonna answer some of my questions?
> That I oppose? His fucked up spending, especially military spending. Not rehauling social security. Opposition to abortion rights for women.


Actually I was busy on PM with a client, sent him 30 gram bag of 22% CBD pot and I'm gonna send him the clone. Advising him on prescription etc

Sorry that and act of compassion upset you so much. When was you last act of compassion?

You have no right to tell another what to do with their body or mind a women's business and not your, based on fruit cake beliefs and lies


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Now Trump is threatening the whistleblower.
> 
> The guy just can't shut up. He's his own worst enemy.


He is freaking out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> *Can
> 
> not
> 
> ...


He is freaking out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

He is freaking out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> Rolli outed me as who? Lol you think this is my sock account? Hahahahaha this has been my one and only account on RIU.
> 
> Please do tell how I’ve been outed??


Donald is melting down on TV


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> I’ve never posted that? Lol who is twopump?
> 
> Try again


Ok moron I'm bored again


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> Rolli outed me as who? Lol you think this is my sock account? Hahahahaha this has been my one and only account on RIU.
> 
> Please do tell how I’ve been outed??


What do ya think of this, you agree with my assessment of Trump or not?
Donald's cognitive issues are easy to see, his lack of social and emotional skills are obvious to any body with eyes, he is impulsive, has no morals or ethics, uses deceitful manipulative behavior, is a fabulist and a compulsive liar, whose volume of lies increases with his stress level. Donald has neurolinguistic difficulties, he has no empathy and therefore no compassion and has no conscience and therefore no internal brakes on his emotional control, he rages in private and inside is a most unhappy sociopath. Nothing is sacred to such a man and others are mere objects for their selfish desires, the constitution is as meaningless to him as the law or the rights of others. A man with out a friend in the world, alone in the wilderness, scarred and scared, he is terrified about the future. He knows that the tribe is hunting him down and will kill him for antisocial acts. He is a criminal, an abuser, a rapist, con artist, thief, racist, a traitor......
*Get the idea.*


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This thing is rapidly devolving into a massive coverup.
> 
> NPR just reported that Trump was secretly recorded today demanding to know the identities of the people who tipped off the whistleblower saying something to the effect of 'that's really close to being a spy. Spies and treason, we had ways of dealing with them'. They were careful to point out that this was, so far, unsubstantiated.
> 
> ...


He may no longer have one.

The AG's office has already been distancing itself from all of this claiming that Barr never met, spoke with or heard from Trump, Giuliani or any Ukrainian at all.

Kind of an odd statement to issue when you're mentioned so prominently several times in a document kept on a secured server.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> He may no longer have one.
> 
> The AG's office has already been distancing itself from all of this claiming that Barr never met, spoke with or heard from Trump, Giuliani or any Ukrainian at all.
> 
> Kind of an odd statement to issue when you're mentioned so prominently several times in a document kept on a secured server.


The shit is hitting the fan


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Gonna watch go watch Donald sweat

Buck hold the fort


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> The spies and treason, we used to handle it a little differently than we do now.”


Yeah, they were hung


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 26, 2019)

Here is the audio that taco and fog posted about.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> He may no longer have one.
> 
> The AG's office has already been distancing itself from all of this claiming that Barr never met, spoke with or heard from Trump, Giuliani or any Ukrainian at all.
> 
> Kind of an odd statement to issue when you're mentioned so prominently several times in a document kept on a secured server.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

*Joe: Attorney General Barr Took This To A New Level | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Here is the audio that taco and fog posted about.


lurk only


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Here is the audio that taco and fog posted about.


Less stress on you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Barr is done and going to prison


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 26, 2019)

lol. The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2019)

Welcome to Stupid Watergate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

*President PELOSI?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Welcome to Stupid Watergate.


I think ya got the label Baldrick, Trumpers is as scarce as hen's teeth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

_ even think the Russians gave up trolling_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Welcome to Stupid Watergate.


I think America will see it's first female POTUS. Special independent prosecutor time and deep investigation. The impeachment, a double header


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Welcome to Stupid Watergate.


Figure Pence will resign, so will Barr, then Donald is truly fucked and at Nancy's mercy, none will be shown at all.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Figure Pence will resign, so will Barr, then Donald is truly fucked and at Nancy's mercy, none will be shown at all.


You are turning RIU into a turn off, go kill buzz somewhere worse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Rolli already outed you, dumbass
> 
> You’ll never find any evidence of our conversations about it though. We keep all of those on a super secret server. It’s so common that it’s just become standard operating procedure
> 
> ...


Barr and Pence will resign. President Pelosi


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

zeddd said:


> You are turning RIU into a turn off, go kill buzz somewhere worse.


I'm interested in your views, I feel it myself


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

zeddd said:


> You are turning RIU into a turn off, go kill buzz somewhere worse.


Ya know zed I've considered what you said after my kindness and support for you. You could PM your concerns, I would have shown you the respect, as I always have. You have yet to speak to me as a friend. I cannot take your words seriously. I'm a happy joyful person most of the time and when I make a promise I keep it. I spent last night watching over a poor man who's mind is shattering. Only to be meet by selfish egos in the morning too full of themselves to see his suffering, it disgusted me. Here I am a Canadian caring for this young man alone And you have the selfish motivation tell me to abandon my friend in his time of need, I'm still keeping an eye on him. What have you done for anybody here, Who are you to judge me, a better man than you. Foggy is a nice & intelligent man, you are not a wise one or a compassionate one.

*You are a very unhappy man. Why?*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I spent last night watching over a poor man who's mind is shattering. Only to be meet by selfish egos in the morning too full of themselves to see his suffering, it disgusted me. Foggy is nice & intelligent man, you are not a wise one or a compassionate one.


That’s terrible, Thank you for
Helping him . If I understand this correctly it is Foggy that needs help? I love you foggy! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

zeddd said:


> You are turning RIU into a turn off, go kill buzz somewhere worse.


Also I have other clients here who depend upon me. You don't and have a closed heart, and it's making you an asshole


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s terrible, Thank you for
> Helping him . If I understand this correctly it is Foggy that needs help? I love you foggy! Hope you feel better soon


Women are the most compassion people they're mothers too love doesn't get much better than that.

Those with closed hearts and big defensive egos suffer the most, Guys like Zeddd have had terrible life experiences and I understand, but i will not tolerate such selfish speech or behavior. I'm sorry I had to do it.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 26, 2019)

Fixed up said:


> Against those three? Easily. Hopefully a better candidate will come through the process.


What does supporting someone like Trump say about that person’s character? Trump was known as an asshole and criminal for decades, New Yorkers have known this forever.

Remember, your belief system dictates your actions...and who you vote for is part of a belief system.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> What does supporting someone like Trump say about that person’s character? Trump was known as an asshole and criminal for decades, New Yorkers have known this forever.
> 
> Remember, your belief system dictates your actions...and who you vote for is part of a belief system.


Because the drove themselves mad with hate and malice and it is destroying them from with in. The GOP is finished, they are traitors, and will be called it


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 26, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> When we smoke we are creative. We know Trump needs to go. What if we formed a think tank or funded a study showing how trumps behavior and rhetoric are negatively effecting our children’s mental health? If backed by empirical evidence we could get a petition going via change.org for an emergency referendum to vote on impeachment via the people.
> 
> For goodness sakes look at this video.


All those dumb fucking assholes behind that asshole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s terrible, Thank you for
> Helping him . If I understand this correctly it is Foggy that needs help? I love you foggy! Hope you feel better soon


Pokerjay PTSD + two serious disorders and on a ton of meds. He suffers from delusions and disordered thinking among other issues, he is tormented and suffering greatly. I'm trying to get him off social media like this or at least lurk. I requested kindness for him and community support, but this place is dead inside.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> All those dumb fucking assholes behind that asshole.


He has issues
Kindness please


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 26, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I actually think this is a big waste of time and money. I don't think it's gonna make it through the Senate personally. I know you guys are gonna hate on my comment, but I just think both sides needs to work together, instead of dividing our country. And I actually like parts of what each party stands for, so I just vote for who I like best. Neither was a great option last time if you ask me, lol.


I agree that it won’t make it through the Senate, but disagree that it’s a waste of time. Once this becomes full blown, it will be harder for the Administration to stonewall because the rules change.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He has issues
> Kindness please


Lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s terrible, Thank you for
> Helping him . If I understand this correctly it is Foggy that needs help? I love you foggy! Hope you feel better soon


Thanks for your support, people seem afraid of me, but should not be I'm no different than before, a nice guy with a good sense of humor and is kind.

I help suffering wherever I find it and do the same fighting evil. I conduct myself with honor and am a loyal friend. The fault does not reside in me, I've worked on my faults and shrunk my ego down, so I can at least see. I am a friend to those in need and will put myself be fore them, Not such a bad fellow.

Thanks for caring Amber, so few do, Thank you my friend


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pokerjay PTSD + two serious disorders and on a ton of meds. He suffers from delusions and disordered thinking among other issues, he is tormented and suffering greatly. I'm trying to get him off social media like this or at least lurk. I requested kindness for him and community support, but this place is dead inside.


Thanks again for taking time to help him out as well. I am sure he will benefit from some positive support and good advice.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Thanks for your support, people seem afraid of me, but should not be I'm no different than before, a nice guy with a good sense of humor and is kind.
> 
> I help suffering wherever I find it and do the same fighting evil. I conduct myself with honor and am a loyal friend. The fault does not reside in me, I've worked on my faults and shrunk my ego down, so I can at least see. I am a friend to those in need and will put myself be fore them, Not such a bad fellow.
> 
> Thanks for caring Amber, so few do, Thank you my friend


Awe, your welcome. Peace , love and best wishes to you as well!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks again for taking time to help him out as well. I am sure he will benefit from some positive support and good advice.


Hope so I'm goona help and support for as long as he is here, it would be a very serious mistake if someone were to knowingly attack him for his posts repeatedly, we would have words.


----------



## topcat (Sep 26, 2019)

If not now, when? If not now, then eliminate the clause from the constitution and declare the president above the law, that he can do no wrong. A king. Oh yeah, there's that "king" thing. Hmm.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2019)

zeddd said:


> You are turning RIU into a turn off, go kill buzz somewhere worse.


San Francisco had Emperor Norton

Celebrated him for his audacity and grandiosity.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s terrible, Thank you for
> Helping him . If I understand this correctly it is Foggy that needs help? I love you foggy! Hope you feel better soon


watch over me, trich

my mind is shattering


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 26, 2019)

Hopefully the don is in real trouble but it's almost as if he's flaunting it. And his minions love it. I believe we are at a crossroads in history. I expect him to win. Hard to say where it will end up in ten years. I'll be done but save your money.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Hopefully the don is in real trouble but it's almost as if he's flaunting it. And his minions love it. I believe we are at a crossroads in history. I expect him to win. Hard to say where it will end up in ten years. I'll be done but save your money.


On NPR they interviewed some voters and one Trump voter said that this will just tear the country apart and keep us from important issues LIKE GLOBAL WARMING!

I almost peed myself.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2019)

Even Trump said that this will keep us from important issues like fun legislation. Lol.

Even if he doesn't realize it yet, a whole lot of people are going to be telling him that he's fucked.


----------



## I'm just n old stoner47 (Sep 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pokerjay PTSD + two serious disorders and on a ton of meds. He suffers from delusions and disordered thinking among other issues, he is tormented and suffering greatly. I'm trying to get him off social media like this or at least lurk. I requested kindness for him and community support, but this place is dead inside.



in a way ,, I know what he going threw,,i was in nam for 3 years n came back with nightmares n such that people would not beleive I wish him the best supports he can


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> View attachment 4399459


Wow, what a great meme. Article 2 of the Constitution spells it out rather clearly. Amazing you dipshits can be so passionate about the second amendment without any awareness of Article 2.

"The President, Vice President and all Civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on Impeachment for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors."

So what you are in effect saying is that we should ignore Article 2 and Trump's chronic abuses of power and corruption because you like him.

Donald loves you. He loves the undereducated.


----------



## I'm just n old stoner47 (Sep 27, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow, what a great meme. Article 2 of the Constitution spells it out rather clearly. Amazing you dipshits can be so passionate about the second amendment without any awareness of Article 2.
> 
> So what you are in effect saying is that we should ignore Article 2 and Trump's chronic abuses of power and corruption because you like him.
> 
> Donald loves you. He loves the undereducated.


 why can't we just quit bitchn at each other , n instead,, help each other out,, we have a enough problems,, without fighting each other.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm just n old stoner47 said:


> why can't we just quit bitchn at each other , n instead,, help each other out,, we have a enough problems,, without fighting each other.


What the fuck are you on about?

Are you finding a problem with me addressing a claim by another user (which is quite conceivably you) that the only reason impeachment proceedings are happening is because we _don't like _Trump? Tough shit. 

You've been here since Saturday and you have broadcast that you are a Nam vet which means some of the users here will hold you in holy reverence. If you are (and you fought on our side), then good for you - thank you for your service. But claiming it is far from proof and the number of trolls wrapping themselves in a blanket of stolen valor is pretty substantial.

If you cared enough to _really _lay your life on the line for this country and its institutions than you might have some respect _for _those institutions.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


>


Wow, really well done.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I agree that it won’t make it through the Senate, but disagree that it’s a waste of time. Once this becomes full blown, it will be harder for the Administration to stonewall because the rules change.


It is pretty smart how they are doing this. Pelosi gets to force the republicans to vote for Trump in a clear breaking of his oath of office in a way that is open to public to see how every Republican votes and Mitch McConnell can't stop it. 

And it doesn't touch anything in the Mueller report (might still have some Russians pop out in this investigation too) so that gets to be handled in the courts without having everything dragged out into the open until they are ready for it to.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 27, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow, really well done.



The irony of you complaining about Trumps gestapo like tactics when that’s exactly how you conduct yourself on the forums.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> The irony of you complaining about Trumps gestapo like tactics when that’s exactly how you conduct yourself on the forums.









President of the Unites Sates of America vs some dude online....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> The irony of you complaining about Trumps gestapo like tactics when that’s exactly how you conduct yourself on the forums.


And once again the snowflake plays the VICTIM CARD 
So pitiful


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> And once again the snowflake plays the VICTIM CARD
> So pitiful


I have experienced his rogue agitations tactics first hand. He reminds me of Trump actually. He reminds me of the ruthless bully that threw a pop can at my head on the bus in 8th grade. Purposefully triggering people’s PTSD.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I have experienced his rogue agitations tactics first hand. He reminds me of Trump actually. He reminds me of the ruthless bully that threw a pop can at my head on the bus in 8th grade. Purposefully triggering people’s PTSD.


Be BEST


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2019)

Nope. No quid pro quo.

When the mob wanted to shake down an establishment, they didn't say "Pay us or we'll burn you down." They set a small fire and then paid a visit a little bit later and said "you need protection". This is why no members of the mob never went to jail. (Lol)

Putting the Ukrainian aid on hold and then calling "Monica" Zelensky and pointing out how much we do to them and then asking for him to investigate his political rivals as "a favor" is totally not like that. Nope. Nothing at all like that.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I have experienced his rogue agitations tactics first hand. He reminds me of Trump actually. He reminds me of the ruthless bully that threw a pop can at my head on the bus in 8th grade. Purposefully triggering people’s PTSD.


And because of that I am willing to give you the benefit of a doubt of being a real person and not just a paid troll.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 27, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> And because of that I am willing to give you the benefit of a doubt of being a real person and not just a paid troll.


Or just look at my grow journal


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Or just look at my grow journal


Paid trolls could still grow.

Edit: or just catfish as a grower.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Paid trolls could still grow.
> 
> Edit: or just catfish as a grower.


Do you mean some people actually make up fake grow journals? That’s insanity. Never crossed my mind someone would take the time to lie like that.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you mean some people actually make up fake grow journals? That’s insanity. Never crossed my mind someone would take the time to lie like that.


lol that is why every so often you will see a hostage picture of plants posted with the date or something in here.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 27, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nope. No quid pro quo.


Stop right there. 

You have to explain to him what that means before you go any further.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 27, 2019)

Careful, fake news out there! LOL
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/ukraine-scoop-implodes-within-hours-of-publication


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm just n old stoner47 said:


> in a way ,, I know what he going threw,,i was in nam for 3 years n came back with nightmares n such that people would not beleive I wish him the best supports he can


When were you in Vietnam? Why were you there?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Careful, fake news out there! LOL
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/ukraine-scoop-implodes-within-hours-of-publication


Stop embarrassing yourself


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm just n old stoner47 said:


> why can't we just quit bitchn at each other , n instead,, help each other out,, we have a enough problems,, without fighting each other.


That would be great So, how do you suggest a person who opposes Trump's order to separate families at the border politely discuss the matter with people who say taking children away from their mothers and housing them in filthy cages then losing track of the kids is for our safety?

Just wondering how do we politely discuss addressing reducing carbon emissions that cause climate change with people who take only what they want from science and reject the really good work done by thousands of pH D climate scientists? 

Just wondering how to politely discuss race relations with white supremacists who fly in from all over the country for the chance at rioting in Portland? 

Why do people expect the thoughtful people to somehow overcome thoughtless actions of others?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Careful, fake news out there! LOL
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/ukraine-scoop-implodes-within-hours-of-publication


You are disturbed and should stop posting here. Saying this because I just want to help disturbed people.


----------



## topcat (Sep 27, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Hopefully the don is in real trouble but it's almost as if he's flaunting it. And his minions love it. I believe we are at a crossroads in history. I expect him to win. Hard to say where it will end up in ten years. I'll be done but save your money.


Will he win the popular vote?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> You are disturbed and should stop posting here. Saying this because I just want to help disturbed people.


Fun to watch you struggle. Keep up the good work!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2019)

OHNO now we can’t do gun control because impeachment


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Fun to watch you struggle. Keep up the good work!


Just like when you pm'd me about somebody last night crying about how he's been owning you so you called him disturbed and wanted me to care more and get him kicked off the forum. 

I'm a caring person and just want to help you even though we aren't friends. I have decided that you are disturbed therefore you are. And you should stop posting here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2019)

OHNO now we can’t do gun control because impeachment


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Just like when you pm'd me about somebody last night crying about how he's been owning you so you called him disturbed and wanted me to care more and get him kicked off the forum.
> 
> I'm a caring person and just want to help you even though we aren't friends. I have decided that you are disturbed therefore you are. And you should stop posting here.


I never asked anyone to be kicked off, just the opposite. But friends should help friends, not turn their back on them during episodes. Anyhoo...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> I never asked anyone to be kicked off, just the opposite. But friends should help friends, not turn their back on them during episodes. Anyhoo...


^^That's what a disturbed person would say. You pm very clearly indicated I should join you and right wing trolls to lobby to get him kicked off the forum. "To help him" as you said.

Let me ask you, how should I help you "during episodes"?

I'm concerned about all of your lying posts that show so clearly how delusional you are. You are a disturbed person and I recommend that for your own good you stop posting here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Careful, fake news out there! LOL
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/ukraine-scoop-implodes-within-hours-of-publication


Lol, next quote the Washington Times!

Hilarious.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> ^^That's what a disturbed person would say. You pm very clearly indicated I should join you and right wing trolls to lobby to get him kicked off the forum. "To help him" as you said.
> 
> Let me ask you, how should I help you "during episodes"?
> 
> I'm concerned about all of your lying posts that show so clearly how delusional you are. You are a disturbed person and I recommend that for your own good you stop posting here.


I'd prefer that disturbed people keep posting their rants on political violence so help can be sought. Lucky for you I oppose political violence. Your inability to separate political sparring from a real request to help someone did not surprise me given your character, just disappointed me. May innocent people remain safe, that is my prayer and the only help it looks like I can offer given that my outreach appears to have failed or fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 27, 2019)

topcat said:


> Will he win the popular vote?


Gerrymandering


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 27, 2019)

If we have someone stirring up the racists maybe we should look into it...


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 27, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol, next quote the Washington Times!
> 
> Hilarious.


Opinions


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> ^^That's what a disturbed person would say. You pm very clearly indicated I should join you and right wing trolls to lobby to get him kicked off the forum. "To help him" as you said.
> 
> Let me ask you, how should I help you "during episodes"?
> 
> I'm concerned about all of your lying posts that show so clearly how delusional you are. You are a disturbed person and I recommend that for your own good you stop posting here.


Didn't Trump do something like that?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> I'd prefer that disturbed people keep posting their rants on political violence so help can be sought. Lucky for you I oppose political violence. Your inability to separate political sparring from a real request to help someone did not surprise me given your character, just disappointed me. May innocent people remain safe, that is my prayer and the only help it looks like I can offer given that my outreach appears to have failed or fallen on deaf ears.


Your posts support white supremacy, racism and bigotry and therefore drip with blood from violence against non-whites. Taken together they prove you are a disturbed person. At least I have proof in writing that you are disturbed. You got owned by somebody yesterday. In a pique you cried to me for help to get him banned. I've never known you to back down from your extreme positions so I don't expect you to ever admit that you are disturbed and he is not. 

_"lucky for you I oppose political violence"_

I've tolerated your violent rhetoric for some time but you are clearly starting to cross the line with your threats against me. You are a disturbed person and perhaps you should be banned. For your own good.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Didn't Trump do something like that?


Trump is still angry that people interpreted what he said to mean exactly what he meant and told others about it. Just like Bugeye. 

Birds of a feather, as they say.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Your posts support white supremacy, racism and bigotry and therefore drip with blood from violence against non-whites. Taken together they prove you are a disturbed person. At least I have proof in writing that you are disturbed. You got owned by somebody yesterday. In a pique you cried to me for help to get him banned. I've never known you to back down from your extreme positions so I don't expect you to ever admit that you are disturbed and he is not.
> 
> _"lucky for you I oppose political violence"_
> 
> I've tolerated your violent rhetoric for some time but you are clearly starting to cross the line with your threats against me. You are a disturbed person and perhaps you should be banned. For your own good.


Then report me. Save innocent lives. That would be the responsible thing to do. I cannot help that you have a false narrative on me going. Not really my problem.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Then report me. Save innocent lives. That would be the responsible thing to do. I cannot help that you have a false narrative on me going. Not really my problem.


Oh now, 

_"false narrative"_

You can't be helped until you admit you need help.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Then report me. Save innocent lives. That would be the responsible thing to do. I cannot help that you have a false narrative on me going. Not really my problem.


Poor Buggy. Did you feel "disturbed and confused last night"? Did Rush and Hannity give you a nice heaping glass of Kool Aid and play you some "Crooked Joe" Biden tapes?

I'll bet you feel better now.

Lol


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Oh now,
> 
> _"false narrative"_
> 
> You can't be helped until you admit you need help.


Then do what you do best, nothing.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Then do what you do best, nothing.


Oh, no

I'm concerned for you as a person, not a friend. You should stop posting here because I said you are disturbed. Isn't that exactly what you were telling me to tell him? If not that, then what were you expecting me to do?


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 27, 2019)

People need to bring things out in the open. Trump and his minions want to keep things in secret, in the dark. I'm not into religion but the bible is a wonderful and dark piece of history and philosophy. As are many books by people looking internally. Look through the hole in the center of your forehead. As though. I've read all of the bible and studied a bit under Steve Brown and others. The bible speaks of darkness where lies live among other things. Being brainwashed is easy and usually hardwired by the time we are 3. Glad I'm about done.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> People need to bring things out in the open. Trump and his minions want to keep things in secret, in the dark. I'm not into religion but the bible is a wonderful and dark piece of history and philosophy. As are many books by people looking internally. Look through the hole in the center of your forehead. As though. I've read all of the bible and studied a bit under Steve Brown and others. The bible speaks of darkness where lies live among other things. Being brainwashed is easy and usually hardwired by the time we are 3. Glad I'm about done.


Light is the first and still effective sanitizer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> I never asked anyone to be kicked off, just the opposite. But friends should help friends, not turn their back on them during episodes. Anyhoo...


Captain bad faith swears he was operating in good faith 

We all believe you buggy


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, no
> 
> I'm concerned for you as a person, not a friend. You should stop posting here because I said you are disturbed. Isn't that exactly what you were telling me to tell him? If not that, then what were you expecting me to do?


Not hard, you try to get his phone number and talk, or get him talking to a friend that can steer him in a safe direction, like going to bed, seeking help if needed. At a minimum maybe not stop others from trying to help? Surely more than we could ever expect from you given your level of concern for others. 

If you are a friend of Fogdog and need help, know that Fogdog cannot be bothered. I learned my lesson, thank you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> I'd prefer that disturbed people keep posting their rants on political violence so help can be sought. Lucky for you I oppose political violence. Your inability to separate political sparring from a real request to help someone did not surprise me given your character, just disappointed me. May innocent people remain safe, that is my prayer and the only help it looks like I can offer given that my outreach appears to have failed or fallen on deaf ears.


Yesterday trump death threated the whistleblower who outed his corrupt extortion of our allies and you said you will support him with your vote

Today you swear you oppose political violence 

I’m sure your manifesto reconciles the glaring contradictions


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 27, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> People need to bring things out in the open. Trump and his minions want to keep things in secret, in the dark. I'm not into religion but the bible is a wonderful and dark piece of history and philosophy. As are many books by people looking internally. Look through the hole in the center of your forehead. As though. I've read all of the bible and studied a bit under Steve Brown and others. The bible speaks of darkness where lies live among other things. Being brainwashed is easy and usually hardwired by the time we are 3. Glad I'm about done.


I’ve looked a bit into gematria but as far as the forehead it’s 528 or nothing for me. You fk around in that light and get burned quick.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Not hard, you try to get his phone number and talk, or get him talking to a friend that can steer him in a safe direction, like going to bed, seeking help if needed. At a minimum maybe not stop others from trying to help? Surely more than we could ever expect from you given your level of concern for others.
> 
> If you are a friend of Fogdog and need help, know that Fogdog cannot be bothered. I learned my lesson, thank you.


You are disturbed. You are disturbed because I say you are. I can pm anybody who posts here and tell them to intervene. They must do so. It doesn't matter if they don't think the situation warrants it, you must because I said so.

The above was all said using bugeye's whiney childlike petulant voice.

You were owned by that guy and you decided the best way to take him out was to slander him. Trump and Hannity have taught you well. That you are using the Soviet tactic of taking opponents out by labeling them "disturbed" is telling.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Poor Buggy. Did you feel "disturbed and confused last night"? Did Rush and Hannity give you a nice heaping glass of Kool Aid and play you some "Crooked Joe" Biden tapes?
> 
> I'll bet you feel better now.
> 
> Lol


Buggy said I was telling a false narrative about him when I stated the fact that he celebrated alongside white supremacists on election night and then lied about it

He didn’t let a screenshot of the election night celebration affect his dogged rejection of reality.

Buggy just keeps rejecting reality


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I’ve looked a bit into gematria but as far as the forehead it’s 528 or nothing for me. You fk around in that light and get burned quick.


You mean Jeremiah?


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> You mean Jeremiah?


Only J 51. No I’m talking about gematria. The Khaballah numerical code. You know A= 1, B = 2... Z = 26. Code to understanding the Bible.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 27, 2019)

One thing that is puzzling to me is how are they going to get the house votes for a 2/3 majority on impeachment? His base is strong and as we saw in the 2018 House race the righties mostly won on a trump ticket. Being in the gop and voting for impeachment would be political suicide.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Only J 51. No I’m talking about gematria. The Khaballah numerical code. You know A= 1, B = 2... Z = 26. Code to understanding the Bible.


I like turtles.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> You are disturbed. You are disturbed because I say you are. I can pm anybody who posts here and tell them to intervene. They must do so. It doesn't matter if they don't think the situation warrants it, you must because I said so.
> 
> The above was all said using bugeye's whiney childlike petulant voice.
> 
> You were owned by that guy and you decided the best way to take him out was to slander him. Trump and Hannity have taught you well. That you are using the Soviet tactic of taking opponents out by labeling them "disturbed" is telling.


Yeah, nothing unusual about his behavior. Just me afraid to lose an argument. Folks can judge for themselves I guess. You are right, you are under no obligation to help people in need, purely voluntary duty. Now we know.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> One thing that is puzzling to me is how are they going to get the house votes for a 2/3 majority on impeachment? His base is strong and as we saw in the 2018 House race the righties mostly won on a trump ticket. Being in the gop and voting for impeachment would be political suicide.


They only need 218 in house (something like that) to impeach Trump. The senate will need 2/3 to convict him. That won't happen unless the republicans are done with Trump at that point and want to run with different people.


----------



## Dongage (Sep 27, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I like turtles.


In your rectum?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2019)

suck-a-dick said:


> In your rectum?


Damn near killed him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Here are the Ukrainian Transcripts


That is a memo, not the actual word for word transcript.


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> For those who are learning impaired:
> 
> To date, there has been no impeachment inquiry. Not a single one. That's what Pelosi has fought off for a long, long time - any official inquiry or vote on impeachment.
> 
> ...


Plus they can hire more staff. Folks who do this sort of thing for a living.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 27, 2019)

NOBODY, I mean nobody, does impeachments like donald trump does impeachments.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Yeah, nothing unusual about his behavior. Just me afraid to lose an argument. Folks can judge for themselves I guess. You are right, you are under no obligation to help people in need, purely voluntary duty. Now we know.


Your posting pattern is unhealthy. I fear that you are mentally disturbed. I only want to help you. The solution is for you to stop posting and seek mental counseling. Namaste and best of luck


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 27, 2019)

Trump is using this as an opportunity to sell t-shirts

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/trump-campaign-capitalizes-on-impeachment-threat-raising-millions-from-supporters-this-week-2019-09-26







Using hate for liberals to sell a product, wow. "Don't impeach me, I hate liberals also".


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 27, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Paid trolls could still grow.
> 
> Edit: or just catfish as a grower.


Wow lay off the conspiracies man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> Trump is using this as an opportunity to sell t-shirts
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/trump-campaign-capitalizes-on-impeachment-threat-raising-millions-from-supporters-this-week-2019-09-26
> 
> ...


The red is just empty land

The overwhelming majority of people and productivity is in those blue areas

As a retarded Russian you might not be aware of this


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> OHNO now we can’t do gun control because impeachment


The NRA did say they would help with 45's defense costs.


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> They only need 218 in house (something like that) to impeach Trump. The senate will need 2/3 to convict him. That won't happen unless the republicans are done with Trump at that point and want to run with different people.


20 GOP Senators will need to vote to convict. If they could do it, and not get burned by FoxNews, 45 would be gone. But he is using the scorched earth defense. Any GOP who speaks out of line can expect to get burned.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> 20 GOP Senators will need to vote to convict. If they could do it, and not get burned by FoxNews, 45 would be gone. But he is using the scorched earth defense. Any GOP who speaks out of line can expect to get burned.


Yup. But fuck it. You can't just let the Executive branch run full criminal without taking a crack at it.

Let the cards fall where they may.


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yup. But fuck it. You can't just let the Executive branch run full criminal without taking a crack at it.
> 
> Let the cards fall where they may.


Only way he is convicted is if several GOP senators decide not to seek re-election and vote against him. That will give cover to some of the leaners. But 20 is a big number.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> The red is just empty land
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people and productivity is in those blue areas
> 
> As a retarded Russian you might not be aware of this


Thats great, but I was talking about trump trying to capitalize on his own impeachment. I could give a shit less about the color.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Wow lay off the conspiracies man.


You have rattled off every retarded Russian conspiracy theory and propaganda point in existence 

Hannimal simply deals in verified, provable facts 

Not only should you eat my poop, you should eat your own poop as well

I can guarantee that you will never, ever be able to post a picture of yourself or a sign you made next to any American landmark whatsoever. A street sign, an american grocery store, an American gas station pump, nothing 

Just shut the fuck op comrade


----------



## grapenut2457 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey Bucky ...isn’t there a kiddie playground you should go stalk....


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You have rattled off every retarded Russian conspiracy theory and propaganda point in existence
> 
> Hannimal simply deals in verified, provable facts
> 
> ...


He posted some grainy old wedding photo he claimed to his wife, then immediately deleted it. Yep, probably another loser borscht slurper with nice apartment that gets hot water once a week.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Wow lay off the conspiracies man.


Ha!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> 20 GOP Senators will need to vote to convict. If they could do it, and not get burned by FoxNews, 45 would be gone. But he is using the scorched earth defense. Any GOP who speaks out of line can expect to get burned.


If Trump is no longer president, could that threat hold up? In purple areas, a republican Senator's vote to impeach Trump might not be a political death wish.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Wow lay off the conspiracies man.


lol,

That's rich.


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> If Trump is no longer president, could that threat hold up? In purple areas, a republican Senator's vote to impeach Trump might not be a political death wish.


His core supporters will be mad as hell. They will be voting on house and senate races in 2020.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Yeah, nothing unusual about his behavior. Just me afraid to lose an argument. Folks can judge for themselves I guess. You are right, you are under no obligation to help people in need, purely voluntary duty. Now we know.


Hey, I'm just saying, you pm'ed me expecting me to agree with you that I should help get him banned. I didn't agree with you then and told you so. Now you are having this huge pity party because the entitled white man expected everybody to do what he wanted.

The troubled people these days are the ones who support racists, fascists and especially Trump. They are literally killing people with their policies. They have every right to say what they want and others should have the right to disagree. Yet YOU got all worked up because somebody disagreed with you then beat you down with a wall of text. So you said he was troubled and lobbied to get him banned. You've doubled down and started a fake plea for pity. 

We always knew you as a dickhead but you keep setting the bar lower than we ever imagined.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> His core supporters will be mad as hell. They will be voting on house and senate races in 2020.


Yeah, but that's not even a majority in most states. I get that in Alabama, GOP senators will tow the line. But will they in battleground states?

You are probably right that most GOP voters will continue to tow the Trump line even after he's impeached. I'm just not so sure they will in key states. They need 20 Senators to flip and I agree that's probably too tall an order to fill.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


>


Is this supposed to make me ignore the fact that you are a racist loser and Russian propaganda spammer?


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, but that's not even a majority in most states. I get that in Alabama, GOP senators will tow the line. But will they in battleground states?. . . . . .


The fear is someone will primary them. Die-hard's have a higher % turnout in primaries. The GOP lost some seats a while back because Tea Party folks had won the primary, but lost the general. 

A lot will depend on what else comes out.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm amazed on a daily basis


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Is this supposed to make me ignore the fact that you are a racist loser and Russian propaganda spammer?


Not a single fuck given about you. A friend sent it to me and I thought it was funny so I posted it.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You have rattled off every retarded Russian conspiracy theory and propaganda point in existence
> 
> Hannimal simply deals in verified, provable facts
> 
> ...



Learn to read read sarcasm buddy... just like Rick he posted a geo engineering extremist video as sort of a dig at me... I put a comment in quotations regarding the video (guns and my Bible only things I partly trust) referencing the video...(I don’t even own a gun).. goes right over his head and proceeds to make snide comments to me... one things for sure some of you all can dish it out but can’t take it. Whenever I lay out facts you don’t refute the facts but go straight to the gifs.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

Rudy Giuliani spent yesterday claiming that he was working with Ukraine on behalf of the State Department citing in his reasoning that the meetings were set up by Ukrainian Envoy, Kurt Volker.

In a perhaps unrelated development, Ukrainian envoy Kurt Volker resigned his position abruptly yesterday.

Reports have now surfaced that other transcripts of Trump's calls with foreign leaders that have been placed in the Super Secret Server of Perfect Calls include those with Vladimir Putin and MBS.


Bleach Bit!!! Acid Washed!!!! Augh!!!!!


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

https://babylonbee.com/news/evangelical-leaders-ask-trump-which-one-of-them-will-betray-him-during-impeachment-proceedings


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> Not a single fuck given about you. A friend sent it to me and I thought it was funny so I posted it.


Remember when you asked for advice on how to suck dog dick


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Remember when you asked for advice on how to suck dog dick



From someone new to the forum Gram is one of the most chill people on here. He answers questions about growing, hes doesn't really troll... I see some people that do nothing but throw needles and and divert from factual information, and the worst are their weak followers.... Like I guess you and Rick have juice and have some of these people on the payroll? Must have some killer buds bro....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> From someone new to the forum Gram is one of the most chill people on here. He answers questions about growing, hes doesn't really troll... I see some people that do nothing but throw needles and and divert from factual information, and the worst are their weak followers.... Like I guess you and Rick have juice and have some of these people on the payroll? Must have some killer buds bro....


Imagine that. A brand new member comes into politics spewing Russian propaganda and sticks up for the other guy spewing Russian propaganda


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Imagine that. A brand new member comes into politics spewing Russian propaganda and sticks up for the other guy spewing Russian propaganda


What exactly is Russian propaganda? I’m kind of confused on the comment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> What exactly is Russian propaganda? I’m kind of confused on the comment.


DNC! Rigged! Seth rich! Jews did 9/11! You want make war with Russia!

At least come up with some new shit


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> From someone new to the forum Gram is one of the most chill people on here. He answers questions about growing, hes doesn't really troll... I see some people that do nothing but throw needles and and divert from factual information, and the worst are their weak followers.... Like I guess you and Rick have juice and have some of these people on the payroll? Must have some killer buds bro....


what numberology was that again? It was something like "gerbils". 

Actually, no. It was gematria

Your use of the word as if it were important code from the past raised a red flag. I must admit I have been unaware of that bit of arcane trivia until now. So, it all comes together. Your hysterical posts about freemasons, Jews, and even chemtrails. You are just another idiot trying to compensate for your obvious failings by citing fake conspiracy theories and new age religious mumbo jumbo. Not surprised you were attracted to Bernie Sanders who has done nothing but talks a whole lot about what won't happen if he became prez.

From RationalWiki:
_It is used by cranks as non-empirical evidence to promote the concept of New World Order (primarily Freemasons due to the wealth of words available) takeover and sports rigging. Actual science is missing beyond any references to mathematics and science so much as they increase the database by scientific terminology, number sources such as π and GPS coordinates, and historical data such as birthdates of scientists. When science is used there is a good chance it's wrong in at least some subtle manner. Linguistics is absent from gematria when you lose context, phonetics and syntax by changing a word into a number. You can't be sarcastic with a number which makes gematria make *soooooo* much more sense. Scientific topics are often introduced with NWOdidit explanations. Never mind how a hurricane was manufactured by chemtrails, it just was. It's difficult to cite references as there are no historical precedents for the way gematria is practised now. I.e., they just make up bullshit as they go along.
_


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

Oh, might I also add, QAnon

*QAnon[edit]*
_There’s not a lot to say about QAnon picking up the gematria baton other than, “Why are we not surprised?” There’s nothing different to the basic formula of creating any small number you want and shoehorning it in to the narrative. A couple of twists that make it distinctly Q:
_

_Trump is the hero, while in traditional new gematria as a figurehead of government he’s part of the nonexistent NWO crisis._
_Trump is very EXCITABLE on Twitter and SOMETIMES HE JUST CAN’T HELP BUT PUT THE CAPS LOCK ON and this is OBVIOUSLY A SUPER SPECIAL CLUE!!_
_Tiepose Typos are purposeful and a clue to look for hidden meanings. Because even though you can manufacture any number you want from a word or phrase, looking like an idiot while doing it is way covfefe cooler._
_They mostly use gematrix.org for their number from phrase generation source, distancing themselves from the conspiracy theorist gematria crowd which adores gematrinator.com because:_
_They haven’t discovered yet that a surefire way to lose money on sports predictions is to include that facet in the Deep State narrative._
_Apparently it is expected that Trump has already taken up or will take up gematria decoding himself since Tweets by Q usually include @realDonaldTrump in the string of hashtag links._

https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/New_gematria


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> From someone new to the forum Gram is one of the most chill people on here.


Grampa Reamer, sucks pig dick

Also, hearing, he sucks dog dick too


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

QUAD BREATH said:


> Grampa Reamer, sucks pig dick
> 
> Also, hearing, he sucks dog dick too


rumor has it the Creeper sucks baby pig dicks and likes it.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> DNC! Rigged! Seth rich! Jews did 9/11! You want make war with Russia!
> 
> At least come up with some new shit


Are you aware that Seth rich was one of the whistleblowers on DNC rigging? Are you aware that when he was murdered (robbery yet nothing was taken) that he was going to testify against the DNC via Jared beck? Are you aware that another witness besides Seth rich dropped dead (Shaun Lucas). And I guess you didn’t know that The DNC admitted that they rigged the election in court and argued that they had the right to do so? 

And I suppose you didn’t know that many high level individuals to include Ray Mcgovern believe Seth rich was the source for Wikileaks. Do you have more experience than Ray McGovern with over 30 years in the cia and 50 years in intel.. who use to brief presidents.., not to mention is a lifelong Democrat? How about the confirmed $20,000 sent from Julian’s Assange to Seth’s brother (Aaron’s bank account). I mean your cognitive bias is so bad you didn’t even watch the video, but here it is again... blows your snippet assertions out of the water in the first 10 mins.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2019)

*"What's the difference between Donald Trump and Iceland? Iceland is not for sale" - Amy Klobuchar.*


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Are you aware that Seth rich was one of the whistleblowers on DNC rigging? Are you aware that when he was murdered (robbery yet nothing was taken) that he was going to testify against the DNC via Jared beck? Are you aware that another witness besides Seth rich dropped dead (Shaun Lucas). And I guess you didn’t know that The DNC admitted that they rigged the election in court and argued that they had the right to do so?
> 
> And I suppose you didn’t know that many high level individuals to include Ray Mcgovern believe Seth rich was the source for Wikileaks. Do you have more experience than Ray McGovern with over 30 years in the cia and 50 years in intel.. who use to brief presidents.., not to mention is a lifelong Democrat? How about the confirmed $20,000 sent from Julian’s Assange to Seth’s brother (Aaron’s bank account). I mean your cognitive bias is so bad you didn’t even watch the video, but here it is again... blows your snippet assertions out of the water in the first 10 mins.


Btw that guy is just impossible to watch for more than 10 minutes without falling asleep. He is obviously just trying to Bill Barr a job in the Trump administration.

He even says though about 3 minutes in, that the FBI knows what happened. And we know from the FBI documents that the Russians hacked into the DNC, I posted it somewhere for you, did you not see it?


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> what numberology was that again? It was something like "gerbils".
> 
> Actually, no. It was gematria
> 
> ...


No I think you are just flustered to admit that many things we have been taught in life are a complete lie. I’m surprised that you didn’t throw Occam’s razor in there as if you display rational, humanistic behavior. 

#1 everyone knows about the masons but the masons...
#2 I provided official documents regarding the possibility of geo engineering/weather modification. This ties directly into agriculture and growing.. so why would it not be relevant.
#3 I stand behind the assertion that 9/11 was an inside job and that Israel had part in the planning. Anyone who has investigated it longer than a few weeks start to see the picture. 

You chose Hillary Clinton so not very bright... and you = gave trump election.

Keep being an echo chamber for scripted news bro. Maybe if you ever do recognize reality for what it is you won’t have the shock factor given the breadcrumbs I’ve dropped.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Btw that guy is just impossible to watch for more than 10 minutes without falling asleep. He is obviously just trying to Bill Barr a job in the Trump administration.
> 
> He even says though about 3 minutes in, that the FBI knows what happened. And we know from the FBI documents that the Russians hacked into the DNC, I posted it somewhere for you, did you not see it?



Watch the entire thing and be honest about what you question. Ray is the real deal. Listen to what he says about the NSA.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> . . . . . . . . . You are just another idiot trying to compensate for your obvious failings by citing fake conspiracy theories and new age religious mumbo jumbo. .. . . . .


According to Night Crawler, it because his dick doesn't work. Skip ahead to 13:40. . . . A pretty good NC rant for the next couple of minutes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2019)

Poker is just another gullible village idiot spouting cult nonsense that no one with more than a double digit IQ believes.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> No I think you are just flustered to admit that many things we have been taught in life are a complete lie. I’m surprised that you didn’t throw Occam’s razor in there as if you display rational, humanistic behavior.
> 
> #1 everyone knows about the masons but the masons...
> #2 I provided official documents regarding the possibility of geo engineering/weather modification. This ties directly into agriculture and growing.. so why would it not be relevant.
> ...


LOL

Typical of losers that they adopt a belief in false conspiracies in order to delude themselves that they are "in the know". 

You don't need a conspiracy to see that ppm of CO2 in the atmosphere tracks very well with the rise of industry. 
You don't need a conspiracy with Israel to see footage of those fuel laden jets crashing into the WTC or Bin Laden taking credit. .

I don't need Occams razor to choose between a hair brained unsubstantiated claim by you and the wealth of information available on either of those issues that prove you wrong. There is no "choice between to valid arguments" to make. Yours are not valid.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

It doesn’t take a genius to understand that building 7 (never hit by a plane) did not collapse from fire. 

https://www.ktva.com/story/41015153/fire-did-not-cause-world-trade-center-building-7-collapse-uaf-study-suggests





Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> Typical of losers that they adopt a belief in false conspiracies in order to delude themselves that they are "in the know".
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

too larry said:


> According to Night Crawler, it because his dick doesn't work. Skip ahead to 13:40. . . . A pretty good NC rant for the next couple of minutes.


"I love my peeeeeenis"

"tiny dicks that don't work" = false conspiracy theorist


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

you live in a fantasyland... a strong odor of risk aversion based on a comfy blanket called self preservation. Please stop hijacking this thread. I’m not going anywhere and I’m not going to break the rules of the forum. So let’s just chalk it up to (I am dale on king of the hill) and you are some sort of academic that needs empirical evidence. You can string whatever psycho anylasis you want... but I doubt you can prove what I have said to be wrong.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2019)

I believe space aliens took down building 7, prove me wrong.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> It doesn’t take a genius to understand that building 7 (never hit by a plane) did not collapse from fire.
> 
> https://www.ktva.com/story/41015153/fire-did-not-cause-world-trade-center-building-7-collapse-uaf-study-suggests


Actually it takes some study to understand that it did collapse due to it's support buildings collapsing. 

You go ahead and do the easy stuff. People with jobs will do the real work. Not just "work" but jobs, something you wouldn't be trusted to do.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Are you aware that Seth rich was one of the whistleblowers on DNC rigging? Are you aware that when he was murdered (robbery yet nothing was taken) that he was going to testify against the DNC via Jared beck? Are you aware that another witness besides Seth rich dropped dead (Shaun Lucas). And I guess you didn’t know that The DNC admitted that they rigged the election in court and argued that they had the right to do so?
> 
> And I suppose you didn’t know that many high level individuals to include Ray Mcgovern believe Seth rich was the source for Wikileaks. Do you have more experience than Ray McGovern with over 30 years in the cia and 50 years in intel.. who use to brief presidents.., not to mention is a lifelong Democrat? How about the confirmed $20,000 sent from Julian’s Assange to Seth’s brother (Aaron’s bank account). I mean your cognitive bias is so bad you didn’t even watch the video, but here it is again... blows your snippet assertions out of the water in the first 10 mins.


Only read the first sentence of this.

Are you aware that you are full of shit?

No, I didn't think so. But the fact remains.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> you live in a fantasyland... a strong odor of risk aversion based on a comfy blanket called self preservation. Please stop hijacking this thread. I’m not going anywhere and I’m not going to break the rules of the forum. So let’s just chalk it up to (I am dale on king of the hill) and you are some sort of academic that needs empirical evidence. You can string whatever psycho anylasis you want... but I doubt you can prove what I have said to be wrong.


I don't need to prove anything. You are the one who makes the assertion. You prove it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> (I am dale on king of the hill)


Is that another way of saying that your wife won't have sex with you and is openly banging another guy?


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2019)

One photon torpedo can do a lot of damage when properly placed.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> you live in a fantasyland... a strong odor of risk aversion based on a comfy blanket called self preservation. Please stop hijacking this thread. I’m not going anywhere and I’m not going to break the rules of the forum. So let’s just chalk it up to (I am dale on king of the hill) and you are some sort of academic that needs empirical evidence. You can string whatever psycho anylasis you want... but I doubt you can prove what I have said to be wrong.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

Fogdog said:


>


Ya gotta use the big foil for full coverage.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

For those chiming in on me for my “conspiracies” I would ask that you agree to this. If anything I have said here that you vehemently disagree with... at anytime it dawns on you in the future that what I’ve said is absolutely true or is proven in a court of law (never will) than you will give me an oz of your finest herb. I stand by what I have said. 

Not a Q believer... not an Alex Jones follower, not a holocaust denier, not a sandy hook is fake guy... try to provide official government documents. 

Btw I don’t think this forum is conducive to multiple posts on these issues so I’m going to cease and desist, but in a way it is indirectly tied to our geo political spectrum.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

Fogdog said:


>



Yeah really didn’t expect more than a gif out of you... you = a troll.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> One photon torpedo can do a lot of damage when properly placed.


Just click the dial the wrong way on a phaser and you could wind up having to explain to the captain the disappearance of four decks of the Enterprise.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

Please drop the crap and get back to the thread at hand... otherwise I'm going to respond with audio only to every post.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Yeah really didn’t expect more than a gif out of you... you = a troll.


I'm mocking you. but that wasn't a gif. not even a meme.

If I get your background information, you are a ptsd suffering, broken backed, drugged out recovering patient of the state. 

Here we have different sources:

You: (throws some bones from a cup and holds up a gematria cipher) "Building Seven proves the WTC disaster was an inside job

9/11 Commission (The commission interviewed over 1,200 people in 10 countries and reviewed over two and a half million pages of documents) Terrorist attack.

Surely you don't think that you, the ptsd suffering, broken backed, drugged out recovering patient of the state are more credible.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Please drop the crap and get back to the thread at hand... otherwise I'm going to respond with audio only to every post.


This is where I mock you again.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2019)

So Poker is a mental patient with internet privileges?


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> This is where I mock you again.


 You are so naive and egotistical with your diatribe of me being a conspiracy nut that you fail to recognize that your cnn talking points on Russian collusion are nothing but a conspiracy. As is evident by the mueller report (which you never read).. . yet you cling on to the leaf that 16 Facebook trolls swayed the election vs Hillary. You talk about collusion but not once have mentioned Crypto Analytics, Felix Sater, or Chabad Lubavitche.... (won’t even acknowledge DNC rigged).

You call me a Russian bot questioning my patriotism when you yourself have never served...

You try to label me as an anti Semite while Im all in on Bernie. (Btw you supported Bernie correct?)

I guess this is where I post pictures of my 2800 square foot home, my wife who I guarantee is hotter than yours..and all of the wonderful things in my life. How I majored in economics at University of Maryland and have my real estate license... ??

Nice subtle jab showing your disdain for disabled combat vets?? Yet you are a progressive and care about the disenfranchised? 

You haven’t refuted anything I have said with anything factual, yet resort to gifs and trolling jabs... a true sign of intellect.... 

I’m actually wondering if you, buck, and rick are one in the same... as you have brought nothing but toxic behavior from my vantage point in the last 30 days...

A disgruntled, stuck in the mud, curmudgeon... with a penchant for being bumptious and crowing in a true wise guy fashion. 

Did it ever occur the other day when I laid out the political platform that you couldn’t contribute one ioda to the discussion? As in maybe you aren’t as knowledgeable on politics as you assume? 

Good day sir... I’m learning about training/scrogs. I hope you, buck, and rick get some sort of self actualization out of trolling the politics forum...


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2019)

You're proof that you can't fix stupid or crazy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2019)

You're a regular pied piper, just look at all the people that agree with your insightful political analysis, you're more popular than Elvis.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> You're a regular pied piper, just look at all the people that agree with your insightful political analysis, you're more popular than Elvis.



“What is strange to the fly is a meal to the spider”

As the great Charles Addams would say- “normal is an illusion.”

When you take pride in interjecting your societal standards on others than you are the establishment.

~let’s not focus on factual evidence; let’s reiterate that our behavior on a political forum is superior to others... but yeah don’t worry about the facts pertaining to politics...


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2019)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.


I like cats.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> For those chiming in on me for my “conspiracies” I would ask that you agree to this. If anything I have said here that you vehemently disagree with... at anytime it dawns on you in the future that what I’ve said is absolutely true or is proven in a court of law (never will) than you will give me an oz of your finest herb. I stand by what I have said.
> 
> Not a Q believer... not an Alex Jones follower, not a holocaust denier, not a sandy hook is fake guy... try to provide official government documents.
> 
> Btw I don’t think this forum is conducive to multiple posts on these issues so I’m going to cease and desist, but in a way it is indirectly tied to our geo political spectrum.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


>



Lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I’ll give anyone in this room 5:1 odds that trump does not get impeached. As in I put up $500 vs your $100. And I absolutely despise trump... but merely being realistic here. If you are so adamant and in the know surely you would take easy money. Perhaps a donation to the Clinton foundation? The get along gang in here revolves around fishing for likes from their like minded buddies that already have their minds made up/inability to change. A mere display of conjecture.


I will take that bet. The definition of impeachment is to have articles of impeachment brought against you. It does not mean removed from office. It is official, the bet is on. An offer was made and I have accepted it.

Andrew Johnson was impeached. Bill Clinton was impeached. Richard Nixon resigned just before being impeached. Trump will officially be impeached the minute the House votes to impeach.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I’ll give anyone in this room 5:1 odds that trump does not get impeached. As in I put up $500 vs your $100. And I absolutely despise trump... but merely being realistic here. If you are so adamant and in the know surely you would take easy money. Perhaps a donation to the Clinton foundation? The get along gang in here revolves around fishing for likes from their like minded buddies that already have their minds made up/inability to change. A mere display of conjecture.


You go from touting 9/11 conspiracy theories to touting right wing propaganda and then act offended when your post is treated as a comedy site. 

Where have you posted proof of your claims about any of the shit you said earlier? All I've seen are your claims. No proof. Not one bit. That's not how debate works. You don't get to make unsubstantiated wild ass claims and then demand others prove you wrong. But I'm guessing you have no idea of how to do.

Regarding impeachment, the House will impeach. Likely that the Senate will not convict. If the vote were held at this time. The House already has enough votes to impeach and they should if they are going to try to hold the president to upholding the laws of this land. The shouldn't, in my opinion because the Senate won't convict. My opinion has been overrun by the fact that Trump simply can't follow the law and is is getting worse. 

People at tokentalk might like you more than we do here. You might go there and talk about moonbeams being edible or whatever it is you want to believe.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> You go from touting 9/11 conspiracy theories to touting right wing propaganda and then act offended when your post is treated as a comedy site.
> 
> Where have you posted proof of your claims about any of the shit you said earlier? All I've seen are your claims. No proof. Not one bit. That's not how debate works. You don't get to make unsubstantiated wild ass claims and then demand others prove you wrong. But I'm guessing you have no idea of how to do.
> 
> ...


He said "anyone". Accept his offer. $100 that the House will impeach vs. $500. Easy ice.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> You haven’t refuted anything I have said with anything factual, yet resort to gifs and trolling jabs... a true sign of intellect....


All you're ever going to get from these folks is mindless drivel , you are wasting your time here . Best just to come here when you need a good laugh


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


>



I’ll leave it up to you rick. If you wish... if you feel it’s best for the roll it up forum for me to leave the politics section than I’ll request the admin bar me from this section. I call my con


Unclebaldrick said:


> I will take that bet. The definition of impeachment is to have articles of impeachment brought against you. It does not mean removed from office. It is official, the bet is on. An offer was made and I have accepted it.
> 
> Andrew Johnson was impeached. Bill Clinton was impeached. Richard Nixon resigned just before being impeached. Trump will officially be impeached the minute the House votes to impeach.



No that is not the agreement... you all are talking about him being thrown in jail... I’m talking about removed from office... otherwise who gives a dang if he’s still in office?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I’ll leave it up to you rick. If you wish... if you feel it’s best for the roll it up forum for me to leave the politics section than I’ll request the admin bar me from this section. I call my con
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not the agreement... you all are talking about him being thrown in jail... I’m talking about removed from office... otherwise who gives a dang if he’s still in office?


Nope. The offer was made. The bet was accepted. Now you want to change the terms.

I don't mind you staying. You are about to owe me $500. Why would I want you to leave?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He said "anyone". Accept his offer. $100 that the House will impeach vs. $500. Easy ice.


He doesn't have the money. He won't go away when he welches. So, I'll just avoid the aggravation and call him a fool. 

But hey, easy money if you can sell the food stamps he gives you instead of cash.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> All you're ever going to get from these folks is mindless drivel , you are wasting your time here . Best just to come here when you need a good laugh


At the risk of ruining their social club I may just have myself banned from the politics section. Maybe I’ll make a poll and let the forum decide. I might add that I’m active in the growing forums and have never said a negative thing to anyone.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> No that is not the agreement... you all are talking about him being thrown in jail... I’m talking about removed from office... otherwise who gives a dang if he’s still in office?


What you said was:

_"I’ll give anyone in this room 5:1 odds that trump does not get impeached."_

Now you are scared and trying to move the goalposts. You don't have any money. You should be betting hours of volunteer service or something you can afford to pay up when you lose.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> At the risk of ruining their social club I may just have myself banned from the politics section. Maybe I’ll make a poll and let the forum decide. I might add that I’m active in the growing forums and have never said a negative thing to anyone.


It gets even more hilarious when they don't have anyone to attempt to ridicule , a regular flying circus with every one trying to out do each other slandering the Democrat/Republican Party


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> At the risk of ruining their social club I may just have myself banned from the politics section. Maybe I’ll make a poll and let the forum decide. I might add that I’m active in the growing forums and have never said a negative thing to anyone.


Given your beliefs in woo-woo science, religion and false conspiracy theories, more likely you've never said a useful thing to anyone.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> It gets even more hilarious when they don't have anyone to attempt to ridicule , a regular flying circus with every one trying to out do each other slandering the Democrat/Republican Party


9/11 was an inside job

Yes or no?

You might be asked to explain yourself.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nope. The offer was made. The bet was accepted. Now you want to change the terms.
> 
> I don't mind you staying. You are about to owe me $500. Why would I want you to leave?



Fine rick I’m a man of my word. $100 to my $500 he will not be impeached as to your correct definition. 

As a caveat I am aware Trump is a criminal scumbag, but we have a broken justice system with no fidelity to the constitution. Likewise it would not be a wise political move as it would galvanize his base. But yes we are locked in. You have my word.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 28, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> 9/11 was an inside job
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> You might be asked to explain yourself.





Fogdog said:


> 9/11 was an inside job
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> You might be asked to explain yourself.


 H A N F F


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> H A N F F



It’s not worth the snowball fight... it will only continue to darken his heart and expand his lack of empathy. Some poor soul will wander in trying to learn how to grow in order to solve his/her medical ailments, and will be subjected to the menstruating king of Tyre.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> It’s not worth the snowball fight...


Like I said , I just come in here for a good laugh & these fine folks _NEVER _disappoint  anything else is an effort in futility


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> H A N F F


OK, I can't argue with your emotions.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> It’s not worth the snowball fight... it will only continue to darken his heart and expand his lack of empathy. Some poor soul will wander in trying to learn how to grow in order to solve his/her medical ailments, and will be subjected to the menstruating king of Tyre.


I'm glad for you that you found somebody who operates at your level.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I'm glad for you that you found somebody who operates at your level.



We little people could never aspire to your level of acumen. You are the wheel behind the wheel.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> We little people could never aspire to your level of acumen. You are the wheel behind the wheel.


Tell me about plasma beings. If you would only discuss what's important, maybe you wouldn't be such a loser.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Fine rick I’m a man of my word. $100 to my $500 he will not be impeached as to your correct definition.
> 
> As a caveat I am aware Trump is a criminal scumbag, but we have a broken justice system with no fidelity to the constitution. Likewise it would not be a wise political move as it would galvanize his base. But yes we are locked in. You have my word.


Nah. Just busting your balls. I release thee.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I’ll give anyone in this room 5:1 odds that trump does not get impeached. As in I put up $500 vs your $100. And I absolutely despise trump... but merely being realistic here. If you are so adamant and in the know surely you would take easy money. Perhaps a donation to the Clinton foundation? The get along gang in here revolves around fishing for likes from their like minded buddies that already have their minds made up/inability to change. A mere display of conjecture.


I’ll take it, $200 to your $1000 stick around nbf


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> You might go there and talk about moonbeams being edible or whatever it is you want to believe.


They’re not? Damn! I guess I’ve just eaten my last moonbeam salad.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

zeddd said:


> I’ll take it, $200 to your $1000 stick around nbf


I posted under the false pretenses that he would be removed from office... not much of a sweat on bringing charges alone... not really interested in that. If they don’t bring charges the left voting base will be upset.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I posted under the false pretenses that he would be removed from office... not much of a sweat on bringing charges alone... not really interested in that. If they don’t bring charges the left voting base will be upset.


Nah you accepted @Unclebaldrick s correct definition of impeachment so no backing out man


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Fine rick I’m a man of my word. $100 to my $500 he will not be impeached as to your correct definition.
> 
> As a caveat I am aware Trump is a criminal scumbag, but we have a broken justice system with no fidelity to the constitution. Likewise it would not be a wise political move as it would galvanize his base. But yes we are locked in. You have my word.


See


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I will take that bet. The definition of impeachment is to have articles of impeachment brought against you. It does not mean removed from office. It is official, the bet is on. An offer was made and I have accepted it.
> 
> Andrew Johnson was impeached. Bill Clinton was impeached. Richard Nixon resigned just before being impeached. Trump will officially be impeached the minute the House votes to impeach.


See


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

zeddd said:


> See


I would recommend that you and a few others take a few days off of smoking and lower your tolerance. Then try a new strain so that you can remember what it feels like to be high. You know the relaxed and happy feeling? Where you don’t have to obfuscate, and use toxic leviathan like tactics to get your point across??


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I would recommend that you and a few others take a few days off of smoking and lower your tolerance. Then try a new strain so that you can remember what it feels like to be high. You know the relaxed and happy feeling? Where you don’t have to obfuscate, and use toxic leviathan like tactics to get your point across??


Scared of losing a lil grand $ when you have such a beautiful house, lovely wife ( pics to pm please) and gamble and realtor for money.
No no no no no, The bet is on


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Scared of losing a lil grand $ when you have such a beautiful house, lovely wife ( pics to pm please) and gamble and realtor for money.
> No no no no no, The bet is on


Nope the bet was to be with one individual. You are trying to exploit a misunderstanding and rick says = released.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Are you aware that Seth rich was one of the whistleblowers on DNC rigging? Are you aware that when he was murdered (robbery yet nothing was taken) that he was going to testify against the DNC via Jared beck? Are you aware that another witness besides Seth rich dropped dead (Shaun Lucas). And I guess you didn’t know that The DNC admitted that they rigged the election in court and argued that they had the right to do so?
> 
> And I suppose you didn’t know that many high level individuals to include Ray Mcgovern believe Seth rich was the source for Wikileaks. Do you have more experience than Ray McGovern with over 30 years in the cia and 50 years in intel.. who use to brief presidents.., not to mention is a lifelong Democrat? How about the confirmed $20,000 sent from Julian’s Assange to Seth’s brother (Aaron’s bank account). I mean your cognitive bias is so bad you didn’t even watch the video, but here it is again... blows your snippet assertions out of the water in the first 10 mins.


You keep repeating Russian propaganda.

Here is the portion of the Mueller report that points out that Assange was lying and the Russians were the ones that leaked out the information. The FBI is the ones with the information, not that dude who used to work there but now wants to work for Trump. Also did you notice I mentioned that guys website is hacked? So if you go to it, your computer will likely get spyware downloaded onto it, so be careful (if real person and not just a paid propaganda troll).


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> You keep repeating Russian propaganda.
> 
> Wrong on all accounts. Ray McGovern doesn’t work for trump... what he said about NSA is absolutely true via the prism program... Julian assange has never been proven wrong in 15 years... and that is not how Wikileaks operates. They pay for information as I will try my best to dig up and find the money transactions going from Wikileaks to Arron Rich. Why is it that the fbi never turned over the DNC server??? Guccifer 2.0 has been debunked. A hasty plan to divert attention from the sheer magnitude of what was in those emails... announcing Guccifer 2.0 comes out and says “yup it was me, I gave it to the Russians,” the same day that Wikileaks announced they were releasing info? Nope... no charges filed. Seth Rich the only unsolved murder of a white male in that area in the last 5 years. 200k reward and nobody comes forward with info? They robbed him but didn’t take anything? Common man the guy was about to testify against the DNC... that was a hit.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> You keep repeating Russian propaganda.
> 
> Here is the portion of the Mueller report that points out that Assange was lying and the Russians were the ones that leaked out the information. The FBI is the ones with the information, not that dude who used to work there but now wants to work for Trump. Also did you notice I mentioned that guys website is hacked? So if you go to it, your computer will likely get spyware downloaded onto it, so be careful (if real person and not just a paid propaganda troll).
> View attachment 4401376 View attachment 4401377



Crowd strike paid less than one day after Seth Rich murder?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Crowd strike paid less than one day after Seth Rich murder?


Here we go, the problem with your train of information is it is run by people who have flat out admitted that they are fine with lying to you. Do you understand that part of this?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

Btw, who pays a hitman like that? Like seriously, I am ok with paying a hit man to commit a murder, but ill be damned if I avoid campaign finance laws? 


PokerJay83 said:


> Crowd strike paid less than one day after Seth Rich murder?


Trump and his foreign army of Trolls along with his domestic online terrorists led by Brad Parscale are pumping out disinformation at a extreme rate. 


https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/07/09/dont-blame-seth-rich-conspiracy-russians-blame-americans/


> Isikoff’s source for this link is Deborah Sines, a former assistant U.S. attorney who led the Rich investigation. The Russian rumor, he writes, is “the first known instance of Rich’s murder being publicly linked to a political conspiracy.” In the podcast, “Conspiracyland,” Isikoff makes a similar claim.
> 
> But that’s not true. Unfounded links between Clinton and the Rich killing predate the July 13, 2016, “bulletin” and coverage of it by a sketchy site called WhatDoesItMean.com. What’s more, the “hit team” story, which Sines says was repeated several weeks later, wasn’t the primary Rich-related conspiracy that gained traction.
> 
> ...


Wikileaks didn't get the stolen info from Russia until a couple days after Rich was murdered.

You said you are patriotic, how can you not have a huge issue with Russians/other foreign governments attacking our countries citizens this way? It is information warfare. If you are not just cat fishing us, it is worth understanding how all of this is being pushed at you.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Btw, who pays a hitman like that? Like seriously, I am ok with paying a hit man to commit a murder, but ill be damned if I avoid campaign finance laws?
> 
> Trump and his foreign army of Trolls along with his domestic online terrorists led by Brad Parscale are pumping out disinformation at a extreme rate.
> 
> ...



You get your information from a scripted news program... enough said.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 29, 2019)

tRUmp is in office because of village idiots like Poker, fucking gullible morons.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> You get your information from a scripted news program... enough said.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2019)

hey pokergay 

Put me down for $1000 against your $5000 on impeachment 

Thanks

Your money will come in handy for holiday shopping after captain dumbfuck child rapist gets impeached around thanksgiving


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh and 'crowdstrike'.

This is Roger Stone's defense conspiracy theory that Trump brought up in the call to Ukraine. It is a Russian generated and pushed conspiracy theory that says Russia didn't interfere with 2016 elections. And Crowdstrike who was hired to investigate their hack was the real culprit. President Trump really seems to have gotten too clever for his own good bringing it up to Ukraine to throw some more smoke. They wanted it to bring up Biden, but it blew up in their face when they decided to break the law and not give congress the whistleblower complaint on it.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/09/25/trumps-mention-crowdstrike-call-with-ukraines-president-recalls-russian-hack-dnc/
Who Crowdstrike is:


> While it’s true that the FBI did not take custody of the affected servers, people familiar with FBI hack investigations say the agency often relies on forensic analysis by outside firms, including CrowdStrike, which is among the nation’s most prominent, having handled North Korea’s hack of Sony Pictures in 2014, among others. CrowdStrike said it “provided all forensic evidence and analysis to the FBI.”


Seem credible to me, at least more than proven liars, who are trying to cover up their crimes before they all end up in jail with Cohen, Manafort, Butina, ....



> For years cybersecurity firm CrowdStrike was a source of news, not a subject, as it unraveled some of the world’s most notorious hacks.
> 
> But ever since the company exposed Russian intrusions into Democratic Party computers in 2016 — findings President Trump repeatedly has attacked — CrowdStrike has been a subject of allegations that rippled through conservative news sources, onto social media, into the criminal trial of longtime Trump friend Roger Stone and, finally, in July, into a call between the president and his Ukrainian counterpart.
> 
> The release Wednesday of the text of that call prompted an ecstatic response on right-wing corners of the Internet. “CROWDSTRIKE IS BACK ON THE MENU BOYS,” said one thread Wednesday on the Reddit message board “the_donald,” devoted to pro-Trump discussion. In another thread, a commenter wrote, “Trump just put ‘Ukrainian CrowdStrike’ into the consciousness and conversation of every normie that is following this story.”


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> hey pokergay
> 
> What’s up with the homophobic slurs? Do you know 1/5 men are gay. So well over 1,000 people on this site? Not much of a progressive are you? Is that why you threw a true progressive like Bernie under the bus for Hillary? An establishment figure that wanted ww3 with Russia? A person who represented a child rapist in court and laughed about getting him probation? She’s flip flopped on every issue.... btw no bets. My wife said it’s not happening. If rick still wants to be locked in at 100:500 that’s ok... perhaps he will win and share the wealth... possibly by You educational classes in how not to let a black screen in your living room brainwash you.
> 
> https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-new-clinton-chronicles/


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Oh and 'crowdstrike'.
> 
> This is Roger Stone's defense conspiracy theory that Trump brought up in the call to Ukraine. It is a Russian generated and pushed conspiracy theory that says Russia didn't interfere with 2016 elections. And Crowdstrike who was hired to investigate their hack was the real culprit. President Trump really seems to have gotten too clever for his own good bringing it up to Ukraine to throw some more smoke. They wanted it to bring up Biden, but it blew up in their face when they decided to break the law and not give congress the whistleblower complaint on it.
> 
> ...



Wrong... here is the mueller testimony. No obstruction. No collusion... a total witch hunt. Fake news pulling out stories at a record clip and the dems could lose again bigly in 2020 if you vote for another establishment candidate. Hillary is a satanic witch and her and cocaine bill had over 70 people killed including Vince foster who was shot twice in the back of the head... you say Russia colluded the mueller testimony says otherwise... I don’t know much about Russia but it would be nice if we could get along. 16 fb trolls = didn’t change the minds with meme’s on fb lol. If you think otherwise then you are dipping your buds in pcp. You did what the establishment wanted you to and that was throw Bernie under the bus. Most likely you will vote for Biden...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Oh and 'crowdstrike'.
> 
> This is Roger Stone's defense conspiracy theory that Trump brought up in the call to Ukraine. It is a Russian generated and pushed conspiracy theory that says Russia didn't interfere with 2016 elections. And Crowdstrike who was hired to investigate their hack was the real culprit. President Trump really seems to have gotten too clever for his own good bringing it up to Ukraine to throw some more smoke. They wanted it to bring up Biden, but it blew up in their face when they decided to break the law and not give congress the whistleblower complaint on it.
> 
> ...


Maria Butina..only 18 months for being a spy of which she won't spend half in crimes against America..certainly not the hanging that Trumpy wishes for when it comes to spies..he never even mentions her.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Wrong... here is the mueller testimony. *No obstruction. No collusion*... a total witch hunt. Fake news pulling out stories at a record clip and the dems could lose again bigly in 2020 if you vote for another establishment candidate. Hillary is a satanic witch and her and cocaine bill had over 70 people killed including Vince foster who was shot twice in the back of the head... you say Russia colluded the mueller testimony says otherwise... I don’t know much about Russia but it would be nice if we could get along. 16 fb trolls = didn’t change the minds with meme’s on fb lol. If you think otherwise then you are dipping your buds in pcp. You did what the establishment wanted you to and that was throw Bernie under the bus. Most likely you will vote for Biden...


actually, that's not what he said.

he said that he wouldn't say that there was because then Trump would have to defend himself on something that was intimated which wasn't fair..however, to be clear, this does not exonerate him either..Russia (itself) without a doubt interfered in 2016, that was clear.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> Maria Butina..only 18 months for being a spy of which she won't spend half in crimes again America..certainly not the hanging that Trumpy wishes for when it comes to spies..he never even mentions her.


Nice work. Just unreal that these people..who don’t get me wrong... they are intelligent, but Hillary over Bernie? Just unreal. I saw we try our best to get Bernie elected this year. Otherwise we might end up with patriot joe.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Scared of losing a lil grand $ when you have such a beautiful house, lovely wife ( pics to pm please) and gamble and realtor for money.
> No no no no no, The bet is on


How do I send you a message? You need to add me?


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> actually, that's not what he said.
> 
> he said that he wouldn't say that there was because then Trump would have to defend himself on something that was intimated which wasn't fair..however, to be clear, this does not exonerate him either.


Collusion was with Israel. They got him elected. He is their man.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Collusion was with Israel. They got him elected. He is their man.


he was also Russia's man too- see Black Sea riches, Russian Sanctions and You..you don't think it was any accident Tillerson from Exxon was Secretary of State..do you?

do you know how many trillions of dollars lie beneath that Mr. Potato Head can't wait to get his little hooves on? he needs sanctions lifted and help from..wait for it!..Exxon..imagine that.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Wrong... here is the mueller testimony. No obstruction. No collusion... a total witch hunt. Fake news pulling out stories at a record clip and the dems could lose again bigly in 2020 if you vote for another establishment candidate. Hillary is a satanic witch and her and cocaine bill had over 70 people killed including Vince foster who was shot twice in the back of the head... you say Russia colluded the mueller testimony says otherwise... I don’t know much about Russia but it would be nice if we could get along. 16 fb trolls = didn’t change the minds with meme’s on fb lol. If you think otherwise then you are dipping your buds in pcp. You did what the establishment wanted you to and that was throw Bernie under the bus. Most likely you will vote for Biden...


You are incorrect. The only reason the investigation was ended was because he was told they couldn't charge a sitting president. Here is the only part of Mueller's testimony that really spells it out. 






And what is this 16 fb troll bullshit? Come on man, seriously going to say that this: 





Entire building was set up by Putin full of staff and computers/funds for everything they needed to do all the trolling across the internet was for 16 fb trolls? Seriously if you are a citizen of a democratic nation you need to wake up to what is going on if you are not in on it.

Do you need videos of protests set up by Russian Trolls in Texas?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Collusion was with Israel. They got him elected. He is their man.


oh trust me..that cocksucker Netenyahu will rue the day..but why do the Texas Bible Beaters Association donate more that any American Jewish organization is beyond me.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> You are incorrect. The only reason the investigation was ended was because he was told they couldn't charge a sitting president. Here is the only part of Mueller's testimony that really spells it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did the walls come by steamboat too like the Russian Embassy in DC?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> Maria Butina..only 18 months for being a spy of which she won't spend half in crimes against America..certainly not the hanging that Trumpy wishes for when it comes to spies..he never even mentions her.


lol yeah that was just some red head that was in the picture.






This is the one you want, there is also a question she asked Trump that Bannon thought was odd how he had a real answer lined up for it. lol hilarious.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Oh and 'crowdstrike'.
> 
> This is Roger Stone's defense conspiracy theory that Trump brought up in the call to Ukraine. It is a Russian generated and pushed conspiracy theory that says Russia didn't interfere with 2016 elections. And Crowdstrike who was hired to investigate their hack was the real culprit. President Trump really seems to have gotten too clever for his own good bringing it up to Ukraine to throw some more smoke. They wanted it to bring up Biden, but it blew up in their face when they decided to break the law and not give congress the whistleblower complaint on it.
> 
> ...






schuylaar said:


> oh trust me..that cocksucker Netenyahu will rue the day..but why do the Texas Bible Beaters Association donate more that any American Jewish organization is beyond me.



I have no idea. They support Zionism which doesn’t exactly line up with Christian doctrine. They want a Messianic world where Jesus will come and they will magically be raptured up into the clouds... lol.

When I said Israel colluded... look at Felix Sater and Chabad Lubavitche... how about Sheldon adelson.. lots of money to trump and what about black cube intelligence and crypto anylics working 24/7 for trump... Wilbur Ross... the guy is a genius financially but a total Rothschild henchmen.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> lol yeah that was just some red head that was in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i had this thought the other day at work..why is Don Jr so short and dark when Ivanka and Eric are so opposite..Ivanna is Czech and a tall blonde, champion snow skier in her day- are there any pics of her preggers with him then the birth? I'm wondering if this isn't the so-called love child between Dumpy and a Latina that worked at his hotel or it's one crazy recessive gene (which i don't believe for a moment)


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Wrong... muellers
> 
> 
> 
> *I have no idea. They support Zionism which doesn’t exactly line up with Christian doctrine. They want a Messianic world where Jesus will come and they will magically be raptured up into the clouds... lol*.



and you feel comfortable with these people in charge?


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 29, 2019)

Giuliani was just on This Week With George Stephanopoulos. 

His 'proof' is a conspiracy theory that was debunked in 2016.

He was sweating bullets, running his mouth nonstop and came across as a desperate madman. 

It was an awful display.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Wrong... muellers


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> lol yeah that was just some red head that was in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow Donald jr is trash I’ll give you that. He did have a meeting where he tried to extort information.... but Hillary and trump are one and the same imo. Neocon trash. The real victims here are Bernie, Seth Rich, and the American people imo... by the way I’m glad you actually research. I do not put you in the same category as some others.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Giuliani was just on This Week With George Stephanopoulos.
> 
> His 'proof' is a conspiracy theory that was debunked in 2016.
> 
> ...


dang sorry i missed it..


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Oh wow Donald jr is trash I’ll give you that. He did have a meeting where he tried to extort information.... but Hillary and trump are one and the same imo. Neocon trash. The real victims here are Bernie, Seth Rich, and the American people imo... by the way I’m glad you actually research. I do not put you in the same category as some others.


Thank you.

Don Jr is the weak link and brought down Trump with this:





Trump has been cleaning it up ever since. And got tripped up breaking the law by not giving congress the whistle blower complaint in the time allowed. Trump will get impeached, senate may or may not acquit him for it, but anything dragged out will be for everyone to see in real time so trolls can only kick up smoke after the fact. 

Barr is hosed, he either has to recuse (he is named by Trump in the transcript) or get impeached himself losing Trump's body man.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Hey pokergay
> 
> I’ll pay off your losing bet with baldrick if you can take a picture of yourself or a sign that you’ve made next to any American landmark whatsoever
> 
> ...



Ok sent picture


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Ok sent picture


Funny, I didn’t think it was snowing in Texas in September. Also, you’re in the woods without any American landmarks whatsoever 

Complete fail you stupid Russian bitch


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Funny, I didn’t think it was snowing in Texas in September. Also, you’re in the woods without any American landmarks whatsoever
> 
> Complete fail you stupid Russian bitch



It was a joke lol lighten up. That was in saint marys county Maryland in January. Just sent a bunch


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Don Jr is the weak link and brought down Trump with this:
> 
> ...


wait a minute..this wasn't about russian adoptions?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Giuliani was just on This Week With George Stephanopoulos.
> 
> His 'proof' is a conspiracy theory that was debunked in 2016.
> 
> ...


got it!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Giuliani was just on This Week With George Stephanopoulos.
> 
> His 'proof' is a conspiracy theory that was debunked in 2016.
> 
> ...


did you notice Uncle Rudy is now wearing a 'spy ring' on his ring finger with wedding band? it holds a dram of poison just in case..after all, it is the Russian way..


----------



## topcat (Sep 29, 2019)

I took the bait, but I couldn't get through the entire thing. I had to stop when I questioned myself "what the fuck am I listening to Fooliyawni for?".


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> It was a joke lol lighten up. That was in saint marys county Maryland in January. Just sent a bunch


Did you just google “Russian tourist in us”?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

Got dongle all warmed up, gang attack time, gotta fly
https://www.rollitup.org/t/when-will-donald-blow-and-who-is-gonna-go-to-jail-best-guesses.997276/page-3


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Did you just google “Russian tourist in us”?


I don’t know Putin... I hear he’s a strong leader but he runs his country like the mafia... no rights at all. But it’s not like I hate the guy. This is not the Cold War.... the iron curtain has fallen and we need them as an ally. Hillary wanted to lead us straight into ww3. The real cold war is with China.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I don’t know Putin... I hear he’s a strong leader but he runs his country like the mafia... no rights at all. But it’s not like I hate the guy. This is not the Cold War.... the iron curtain has fallen and we need them as an ally. Hillary wanted to lead us straight into ww3. The real cold war is with China.


jesus christ 

you Russians have the shittiest propaganda ever

“Putin strong leader. You want Putin as ally. You no want make war with Russia”

Take a picture of yourself in front of an american gas station pump or just fuck off back to Russia already


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus christ
> 
> you Russians have the shittiest propaganda ever
> 
> ...



Was just at iga gas station will take a picture tomorrow with roll it up written on paper. I’m not going out for another 24 hours.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus christ
> 
> you Russians have the shittiest propaganda ever
> 
> ...


They are miserable in their country/life, so they want us to be miserable as well. They are going to try harder with me, my life is great and I just ordered two Firehouse subs to pig out on. Being American fuckin rules. Now if only we could rid this nation of these retarded inbreeding racist


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Was just at iga gas station will take a picture tomorrow with roll it up written on paper. I’m not going out for another 24 hours.


STFU Russian troll


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Was just at iga gas station will take a picture tomorrow with roll it up written on paper. I’m not going out for another 24 hours.


little things like this give you away. I would point you to your error, but sometimes letting people be stupid is kinda funny


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

Right wing and Russian trolls have nothing on the current administrations avoidance of facts.

*Trump's former adviser slammed Giuliani for echoing 'completely debunked' conspiracy theories*

_He specifically took aim at Trump and his longtime lawyer Rudy Giuliani's repeated echoing of debunked conspiracy theories about the hack of the Democratic National Committee computer servers during the 2016 election campaign in an effort to curry favor for the president in a turbulent administration._

Their intent is to influence and not to convince. It's a story as old as propaganda itself, which goes back in time before the word propaganda

Speaking of Russian Trolls, here is @PokerJay83 's first post to RIU made on September 3,, 2019.

_


PokerJay83 said:



Hey. Brand new cherry fng here. Always loved green. Only thing that helps with ptsd (Iraq/Afghan vet). Tired of paying for flower and have a lot of time to kill. Looking forward to learning from the site and possibly growing my own personal one day. Cheers 

~Jay

Click to expand...

_
Now, I'm not claiming this as proof but I do need to ask if the very first thing one would normally say when they are introducing their self is they have ptsd?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Oh wow Donald jr is trash I’ll give you that. He did have a meeting where he tried to extort information.... but Hillary and trump are one and the same imo. Neocon trash. The real victims here are Bernie, Seth Rich, and the American people imo... by the way I’m glad you actually research. I do not put you in the same category as some others.


*I now think you are a Russian troll, faking being a vet. I won't protect you. I will attack. Leave now if you are ill, cause you will be when I'm done with ya. Buck go at the cocksucker. He talks like a fucking traitor!*


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *I now think you are a Russian troll, faking being a vet. I won't protect you. I will attack. Leave now if you are ill, cause you will be when I'm done with ya. Buck go at the cocksucker. He talks like a fucking traitor!*


Not to mention stolen honor. Not that he'd be bothered by that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

londonfog said:


> little things like this give you away. I would point you to your error, but sometimes letting people be stupid is kinda funny


Here London Just what yer looking for

https://www.banggood.com/Eachine-E013-Micro-FPV-RC-Drone-Quadcopter-With-5_8G-1000TVL-40CH-Camera-VR006-VR-006-3-Inch-Goggles-p-1182628.html?rmmds=search&ID=513344531098&cur_warehouse=USA

Just got the drone for around the house

Plug in to a computer to configure the flight controller in Beta flight configuration app. Lot's of learning


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

londonfog said:


> little things like this give you away. I would point you to your error, but sometimes letting people be stupid is kinda funny


You'll need extra battery's and a good charger for them, PM me anytime. Love to talk drone. Cheap box goggles with 2 antennas, true diversity preferred


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

londonfog said:


> little things like this give you away. I would point you to your error, but sometimes letting people be stupid is kinda funny


Pm me and yer kid will think yer a fucking genius!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> How do I send you a message? You need to add me?


You know that, they train you for that in Russia


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Not to mention stolen honor. Not that he'd be bothered by that.


Stolen honor..? Moron call a vet in here to interrogate me.. you don’t even know the correct term (stolen valor). No I do not think Russia is an enemy... but you really eat up what the MIC dishes out. Is that why you voted for Hillary? Because she was voted for war in Iraq? I believe in non intervention and diplomacy over war.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

londonfog said:


> They are miserable in their country/life, so they want us to be miserable as well. They are going to try harder with me, my life is great and I just ordered two Firehouse subs to pig out on. Being American fuckin rules. Now if only we could rid this nation of these retarded inbreeding racist



Whose the racist? I grew up in southern md and attended university of Maryland. Your stereotypical comment is ignorant.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> No I do not think Russia is an enemy...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Whose the racist? I grew up in southern md and attended university of Maryland. Your stereotypical comment is ignorant.


*Your posting like a traitor leave now or suffer*


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Whose the racist? I grew up in southern md and attended university of Maryland. Your stereotypical comment is ignorant.


Wow. Did I say you ? I said we need to get rid of the retarded inbreeding racist in American...and you stand up and speak to protest? WTF dude you are too easy. Why are dumb people dumb ?


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


>


I play online poker with Russians all the time. They are good people and westernized. They have posters of labron James on their walls and listen to our music. Maybe their government officials are fked up but we don’t have any room to talk. The hysteria over here is testament to the brain washing that goes on via mainstream media. You all probably soak up the false narrative that Iran wants war with us.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Whose the racist? I grew up in southern md and attended university of Maryland. Your stereotypical comment is ignorant.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

londonfog said:


> Wow. Did I say you ? I said we need to get rid of the retarded inbreeding racist in American...and you stand up and speak to protest? WTF dude you are too easy. Why are dumb people dumb ?


Nice bait bro... you tagged something i posted...


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

You're barking up the wrong tree buddy. I'm gonna put you in your place real quick... I'm looking at some of the past threads and you are walking hypocrisy. Keep watching CNN






hanimmal said:


>


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I play online poker with Russians all the time. They are good people and westernized. They have posters of labron James on their walls and listen to our music. Maybe their government officials are fked up but we don’t have any room to talk. The hysteria over here is testament to the brain washing that goes on via mainstream media. You all probably soak up the false narrative that Iran wants war with us.


I don't have a problem with the Russian people that are just living their lives. The ones attacking us on a daily basis all across every platform, yeah I have a cerise problem with their spreading of lies and propaganda to try to harm our country.

I have a problem with their troll army trolling games like Pokemon for kids that are vulnerable and cat fishing them into whatever it is that the hateful shit troll can get them to do. I also have a problem with people here creating smoke for them because they want dear leader to continue his trolling campaign on America.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree buddy. I'm gonna put you in your place real quick... I'm looking at some of the past threads and you are walking hypocrisy. Keep watching CNN









I never called you racist. If you are and have a hard time admitting it, that shits on you.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

yeah ok pal. but you responded with neo nazis at charlottsville... nice semantics.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

What was it that london said? You asked a question based on what he had said because you got all shitty after he said the word 'racist'. You asked 'who is the racist' I clearly gave examples of it in those pictures.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I play online poker with Russians all the time. They are good people and westernized. They have posters of labron James on their walls and listen to our music. Maybe their government officials are fked up but we don’t have any room to talk. The hysteria over here is testament to the brain washing that goes on via mainstream media. You all probably soak up the false narrative that Iran wants war with us.


Please ...Most Russian are poor as fuck. Russia also suffers from poor road density and old infrastructure, still relying on the old soviet structures. My neighbor is Penza, when his sister came to visit I took her to the store so she could surprise him and wife with a meal. The lady cried in the store when she saw how plentiful we have food stacked in a grocery store. Real tears of sadness due to her poor fuck up ass country . I have to admit her beef stroganoff was the best I ever had. not a fan of beets, but I hate the Borscht soup anyway


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Nice bait bro... you tagged something i posted...


Dumb ass I tagged nothing. I was speaking to @UncleBuck . Did not mention your name as a racist. You quickly put on your panties to claim it


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

I've been very polite and nice in all of my responses....but don't get me wrong i can take it from about a 4 to a 9 real quick, and you aren't going to like it... I hold back for the sake of diplomacy and respect for others.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 29, 2019)

londonfog said:


> Please ...Most Russian are poor as fuck. Russia also suffers from poor road density and old infrastructure, still relying on the old soviet structures. My neighbor is Penza, when his sister came to visit I took her to the store so she could surprise him and wife with a meal. The lady cried in the store when she saw how plentiful we have food stacked in a grocery store. Real tears of sadness due to her poor fuck up ass country . I have to admit her beef stroganoff was the best I ever had. not a fan of beets, but I hate the Borscht soup anyway


stop giving the Russkies shit london! they have one aircraft carrier that works pretty good as long as a tug boat is nearby.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> about a 4 to a 9 real quick


do your amps go to 11 like mine do?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Whose the racist? I grew up in southern md and attended university of Maryland. Your stereotypical comment is ignorant.


Really? I went to GW. What was the little ritual that Maryland had with that statue in their quad? You would know if you went there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

londonfog said:


> Please ...Most Russian are poor as fuck. Russia also suffers from poor road density and old infrastructure, still relying on the old soviet structures. My neighbor is Penza, when his sister came to visit I took her to the store so she could surprise him and wife with a meal. The lady cried in the store when she saw how plentiful we have food stacked in a grocery store. Real tears of sadness due to her poor fuck up ass country . I have to admit her beef stroganoff was the best I ever had. not a fan of beets, but I hate the Borscht soup anyway


They are about to get much poorer and Vlad is gonna feel the heat big time, Uncle Sam is starting to get pissed. Donald is powerless and so is Bill Barr, if a federal prosecutor went after Rudy, Barr wouldn't dare stop him and Donald can't. They are fucked, Nancy is in no hurry, she wants the GOP to twist in the wind for a spell and maybe spook Donald into making a run for it on AF1, plans have been made for that too, he will land and it will be all over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Really? I went to GW. What was the little ritual that Maryland had with that statue in their quad? You would know if you went there.


Hey Baldrick, sorry about poker jay
I see Donald ratted out mike Pence on Friday, bet he gets a pardon from the new democratic president, if he does not resign, he will be a better puppet than Donald and will complete the destruction of the GOP in 2020. They will fuck him and the GOP during the election.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I've been very polite and nice in all of my responses....but don't get me wrong i can take it from about a 4 to a 9 real quick, and you aren't going to like it... I hold back for the sake of diplomacy and respect for others.


Quit repeating Trump foreign troll talking points and it's all good. Or at least admit that they are and own it.

Asking us all to just play along with you because you get all testosterone-y because you may throw a tantrum?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree buddy. I'm gonna put you in your place real quick... I'm looking at some of the past threads and you are walking hypocrisy. Keep watching CNN


STFU Russian troll


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> STFU Russian troll


I'm pissing myself on this thread Foggy, I do enjoy a good Dongle!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/when-will-donald-blow-and-who-is-gonna-go-to-jail-best-guesses.997276/page-5#post-15103042


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I don't have a problem with the Russian people that are just living their lives. The ones attacking us on a daily basis all across every platform, yeah I have a cerise problem with their spreading of lies and propaganda to try to harm our country.
> 
> I have a problem with their troll army trolling games like Pokemon for kids that are vulnerable and cat fishing them into whatever it is that the hateful shit troll can get them to do. I also have a problem with people here creating smoke for them because they want dear leader to continue his trolling campaign on America.



Bro you are a total fucking nut case if you think Russians get on here to troll a western riu political forum. Get out of the house and get some social interaction. Stop letting a scripted news program dictate your thoughts. I’m appealing to the admin to block me from politics as everyone on this site is helpful and chill except the 5-6 of you Hillary ass lickers that try to strong arm this sub forum. Incredibly stupid people and nothing but toxic agitators. The cancer of the site.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I've been very polite and nice in all of my responses....but don't get me wrong i can take it from about a 4 to a 9 real quick, and you aren't going to like it... I hold back for the sake of diplomacy and respect for others.


Touting the lies of right wing propaganda is neither polite or nice. So, bring it Rasputin. Don't hold back, I've been warned. 

better yet,

STFU Russian troll.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Bro you are a total fucking nut case if you think Russians get on here to troll a western riu political forum. Get out of the house and get some social interaction. Stop letting a scripted news program dictate your thoughts. I’m appealing to the admin to block me from politics as everyone on this site is helpful and chill except the 5-6 of you Hillary ass lickers that try to strong arm this sub forum. Incredibly stupid people and nothing but toxic agitators. The cancer of the site.


Keep selling that lie that you are told man, over and over again. That is how it is done. 

You have not shown any acknowledgement even though you been shown all the ways your conspiracy theories break down and are wrong. Why is this? You continue to push the people who have flat out told you they lie to you and are ok with it.

I am not, when people lie and expect others to be ok with them spreading them even though they have been shown wrong time and again, I am not ok with being bullied into not responding.



PokerJay83 said:


> The fucking balls of these people to question someone’s patriotism when they have never served. Pussy ass scripted news brainwashed sycophants. It all went south when I called out masons for what they are. Traitors. Fog dog and rick are the worst of em. Complete trash who grew up entitled.


No you went into batshit territory after talking about masons. And started throwing out conspiracy after conspiracy. If you are an American, I am ok with having differences. But relax man, it's a long road, don't be afraid/overreact to not be right about stuff with people who have been dealing with these same Trump foreign trolls propaganda for several years now.

It is what makes our country as strong as we are, and something Putin doesn't get about us it seems, we will get through this war of his and be stronger for it.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> The fucking balls of these people to question someone’s patriotism when they have never served. Pussy ass scripted news brainwashed sycophants. It all went south when I called out masons for what they are. Traitors. Fog dog and rick are the worst of em. Complete trash who grew up entitled.


Nobody just walks up and says cold: Hi, I'm a vet and have ptsd. Also, nod and agree with my laundry list of Russian propaganda talking points or you are unpatriotic.

People who serve should never be disrespected for doing so. It does not give them a pass for making a ass of themselves like you have done. In any case, from the way you introduced yourself, I think you were following a script and are a Russian troll

So, STFU Russian troll.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> STFU Russian troll


I swore I would not come back on, but Dongle was too hard to resist!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus christ
> 
> you Russians have the shittiest propaganda ever
> 
> ...


Do something Buck, save me from Dongle, I'm near dead laughing. I wouldn't do this shit to an animal, they have hearts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> The fucking balls of these people to question someone’s patriotism when they have never served. Pussy ass scripted news brainwashed sycophants. It all went south when I called out masons for what they are. Traitors. Fog dog and rick are the worst of em. Complete trash who grew up entitled.


That’s not you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Touting the lies of right wing propaganda is neither polite or nice. So, bring it Rasputin. Don't hold back, I've been warned.
> 
> better yet,
> 
> STFU Russian troll.


Yer forgiven the likes for those Foggy, I can't argue with a man when he is right!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> And you are a dumb fkin idiot puss boy.


STFU Russian Troll


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> And you are a dumb fkin idiot puss boy.


That’s not you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> And you are a dumb fkin idiot puss boy.


Don't post personal info like that, Jesus Christ!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

Don't follow anybody, might follow Dongle though! He's fun! I'm still hysterical with laughter!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

Another Gem, love Steven Miller hope he's in shit up to his fucking eyeballs! Kids in cages there's yer slim ball, would look good in an SS uniform, same dead eyes. Here he is on Fox news and a bit of embarrassment Chris Wallace just schooled Stephen Miller in a humiliating whistleblower .........
Wonder what Hannity is doing lately?
*Fox host schools Trump adviser in humiliating whistleblower interview*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

Trump must be short on flacks if he got this guy on TV! Steven Miller turns peoples stomachs!

What a face for the WH, Donald is scrapping the bottom of the barrel. Where is Kelly Ann?

Her husband must have locked her in the basement! George George, ? Let me out!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2019)

Now the orange butterball fatfuck has been apparently implicated in financial muscling revolving around Colin Kaepernick and the NFL. Not that I support that idiot either , but word has it billions in revenue would be “ in check “ if the NFL did not follow Trump’s *hatred *of Colin . And may have pressured to not have him signed from behind the scenes .

You can probably just google ..... “ Biggest Con “ .... “ Most Corrupt “ ..... “ Biggest Orange Baboon “ and get a “Huge and Beautiful “ laundry list of back door dealings / mob boss type pressure tactics / secret cheeseburger lines served by whores pissing on each other ......


*ESPN analyst Stephen A. Smith explained on Hot 97’s Ebro in the Morning that team owners could potentially lose billions of dollars in revenue if they went against Trump, who has been vocal in his hatred of Kaepernick. The NFL is currently trying to get gambling legalized, and that requires the thumbs up from the President and Congress.


"Well, what was going on on Capitol Hill is that the owners, the NFL owners were trying to get involved with that, where they were trying to get a percentage of the bets and all of this other stuff that was going on. So what happens is, we’re talking billions. Well, guess what? In order for that to happen, you need Congress to sign off on it and you need the President to sign off on it. What you don’t need is the President turning his attention towards you and going against you just because he doesn’t like you."*

*Fans Are Outraged*
Fans were outraged by this news, arguing that Kaepernick has been punished for too long. Many pointed out that Antonio Brown, who has been accused of rape and sexual assault, has been given multiple changes despite the horrific allegations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Now the orange butterball fatfuck has been apparently implicated in financial muscling revolving around Colin Kaepernick and the NFL. Not that I support that idiot either , but word has it billions in revenue would be “ in check “ if the NFL did not follow Trump’s *hatred *of Colin . And may have pressured to not have him signed from behind the scenes .
> 
> You can probably just google ..... “ Biggest Con “ .... “ Most Corrupt “ ..... “ Biggest Orange Baboon “ and get a “Huge and Beautiful “ laundry list of back door dealings / mob boss type pressure tactics / secret cheeseburger lines served by whores pissing on each other ......
> 
> ...


Fuck with football and yer done in America!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2019)

*And then there is this .......*


President Trump unleashed a Twitter tirade on Sunday evening, accusing House Intelligence Committee Chair Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) of lying in "perhaps the most blatant and sinister manner ever seen in the great Chamber" and demanding a meeting with the person who filed a whistleblower complaint in response to his phone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.

*Trump declared that he deserves to "meet my accuser, especially when this accuser, the so-called 'Whistleblower,' *represented a perfect conversation with a foreign leader in a totally inaccurate and fraudulent way." The whistleblower wrote in their complaint that they did not listen in on Trump's July 25 phone call with Zelensky, but the White House released a summary of the call last week, and it corroborates the whistleblower's account of what occurred.

Newsflash ....Dickhead .
You already know him .... he worked for you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2019)

How anybody can watch this guy and think "he seems like an honest man" is totally beyond me.






I literally cannot fathom it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 30, 2019)

tRUmp got orders from the home office today.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 30, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Now the orange butterball fatfuck has been apparently implicated in financial muscling revolving around Colin Kaepernick and the NFL. Not that I support that idiot either , but word has it billions in revenue would be “ in check “ if the NFL did not follow Trump’s *hatred *of Colin . And may have pressured to not have him signed from behind the scenes .
> 
> You can probably just google ..... “ Biggest Con “ .... “ Most Corrupt “ ..... “ Biggest Orange Baboon “ and get a “Huge and Beautiful “ laundry list of back door dealings / mob boss type pressure tactics / secret cheeseburger lines served by whores pissing on each other ......
> 
> ...


Colin Kaepernick is a hero.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Colin Kaepernick is a hero.


Yer fucking right he is, he put others before himself, big time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *And then there is this .......*
> 
> 
> President Trump unleashed a Twitter tirade on Sunday evening, accusing House Intelligence Committee Chair Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) of lying in "perhaps the most blatant and sinister manner ever seen in the great Chamber" and demanding a meeting with the person who filed a whistleblower complaint in response to his phone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> ...


He will meet his accuser in court, like everybody else in America, as soon as the oath is sworn, the cuffs will go on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp got orders from the home office today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401887


Good one Captain, I believe ya! Good luck with that one Vlad, sounds desperate to me. One day soon Uncle Sam is gonna be mighty pissed at Vlad and he should be worried. I sure as shit would be, with a million highly motivated patriots after my ass on an unlimited budget. Also squeezing the nuts of the tech industry for help in the war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How anybody can watch this guy and think "he seems like an honest man" is totally beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desperation Baldrick, scrapping the bottom of the barrel, slime resides there. Guy like this, dead eyes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 30, 2019)

Flood gates are opening, tRUmp tried to get the Australian prime minister to help Barr discredit Mueller.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 30, 2019)

tRUmps shock troops training for civil war 2.0.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2019)

Today Trump tweeted a fake news story the appeared in the right wing rag _The Federalist _the stated that the "whistle-blower rules" had just recently changed to allow second hand information.

They haven't.


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

They are all wizards(masters of the mysteries of perception) and you are their golems


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 30, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Today Trump tweeted a fake news story the appeared in the right wing rag _The Federalist _the stated that the "whistle-blower rules" had just recently changed to allow second hand information.
> 
> They haven't.


This was on MSNBC a few times today too, something about a month ago the rules got changed. But it could have been Trump flacks saying it, so hard to tell in the background.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> This was on MSNBC a few times today too, something about a month ago the rules got changed. But it could have been Trump flacks saying it, so hard to tell in the background.


They have been hammering it. It is completely made up.


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They have been hammering it. It is completely made up.


ah yes NBC the company trump made hundred of millions with for decades...
they probably arent on the same team...


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> They are all wizards(masters of the mysteries of perception) and you are their golems


Just keep paying my social security.


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Just keep paying my social security.


im not a yankee
you pay for mine by subsidizing my countries loyalty labourer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmps shock troops training for civil war 2.0.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401950


Morons and easy prey in a real battle, their guns won't do much with out brains


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> im not a yankee
> you pay for mine by subsidizing my countries loyalty labourer


You are a liar. But it fits.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 30, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They have been hammering it. It is completely made up.


Even if it was, it doesn't change anything, Trump still illegally withheld a deemed credible whistle blower complaint from congress. 


Lord Bonkey said:


> ah yes NBC the company trump made hundred of millions with for decades...
> they probably arent on the same team...


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 30, 2019)

Bye bye tard bonkey!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> ah yes NBC the company trump made hundred of millions with for decades...
> they probably arent on the same team...


What are ya a commie? It's called capitalism. Worked wonders for China my Lord

Have a look, works great!
*Adam Smith*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Smith


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> You are a liar. But it fits.


im a liar?

lol you are a murderer and a liar, and.... its because you are a child of the devil, and he is a murderer and a liar 

shit apples


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Even if it was, it doesn't change anything, Trump still illegally withheld a deemed credible whistle blower complaint from congress.


you are so simple... 
if you are so right, bet me your house...
oh you cant because the bank owns it XD


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> ah yes NBC the company trump made hundred of millions with for decades...
> they probably arent on the same team...


Now yer lordship, I gotta sit, but yer fellow Canadian has a special place in his heart for you.
back after a little sit Bonkers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> im a liar?
> 
> lol you are a murderer and a liar, and.... its because you are a child of the devil, and he is a murderer and a liar
> 
> shit apples


Yer also delusional and attacking an American patriot, yer a traitor alright, seeya later Bonkers


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> you are so simple...
> if you are so right, bet me your house...
> oh you cant because the bank owns it XD


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now yer lordship, I gotta sit, but yer fellow Canadian has a special place in his heart for you.
> back after a little sit Bonkers.


I always value the chance to hear from a fellow estate of the realm 
I hope your court goes well and i await your return


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 30, 2019)

So pretty clear here, if the house impeaches the senate has to take it up. He did go on to say he could maybe delay it though, so basically maybe that means they wouldn't be able to pass anything until they took a vote on it?


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer also delusional and attacking an American patriot, yer a traitor alright, seeya later Bonkers


american partiot? lol
traitor?

lol marked for deportation


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer also delusional and attacking an American patriot, yer a traitor alright, seeya later Bonkers


Tell ya what, you apologize for being an asshole and promise never to act antisocial again and we will have peace, the apology will have to be sincere and public. *This is the price of peace. Just wanted to be crystal clear about my intentions before I sit*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> american partiot? lol
> traitor?
> 
> lol marked for deportation


Figured ya were a psycho, more fun today I guess, ya should be a real laugh. Ya sound like Dongle to me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> I always value the chance to hear from a fellow estate of the realm
> I hope your court goes well and i await your return


Yer even too stupid to put a picture in yer icon, what does that tell everybody about you, much less me.
Now I really do have to sit, cause I'm just too eager


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Figured ya were a psycho, more fun today I guess, ya should be a real laugh. Ya sound like Dongle to me


you are a part of a well known psycho mob driving people from the site and you think im a psycho...

lol 
i cant even imagine how you begin to get dressed in the morning


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer even too stupid to put a picture in yer icon, what does that tell everybody about you, much less me.
> Now I really do have to sit, cause I'm just too eager


probably not as much as reading your rabbid half wit comments tell them about you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> you are a part of a well known psycho mob driving people from the site and you think im a psycho...
> 
> lol
> i cant even imagine how you begin to get dressed in the morning


Patience Bonkers, I got other shit to do, no rush, this is gonna happen over days and weeks most likely, cause yer just so fucking stupid.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> ah yes NBC the company trump made hundred of millions with for decades...
> they probably arent on the same team...


Are you claiming that the President's latest fake news is actually correct, Lord Hawhaw?


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you claiming that the President's latest fake news is actually correct, Lord Hawhaw?


im saying everything you hear on your tv is at best "fake news"
I guess you dont have many people to look down on, as a grown man who likes cartoons huh?
its okay i forgive you, it must be hard to go through life as a "short hairy englishman"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> im saying everything you hear on your tv is at best "fake news"
> I guess you dont have many people to look down on, as a grown man who likes cartoons huh?
> its okay i forgive you, it must be hard to go through life as a "short hairy englishman"


Powerful stuff Lord Hawhaw.


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Patience Bonkers, I got other shit to do, no rush, this is gonna happen over days and weeks most likely, cause yer just so fucking stupid.


keep being mean,
and ill start dropping cases 

or, I can teach the lots about cool latin terms that link groups of cases, like perpetui inimici


----------



## Glovelove (Sep 30, 2019)

Moccasins


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Powerful stuff Lord Hawhaw.


thank you "uncle" which i assume is a nice way of saying voluntary eunuch?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Moccasins


Triggered, interesting, seeya


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Donald is better at busting slime balls and traitors than Mueller?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Report: Secretary Of State Mike Pompeo Was On The Ukraine Call | Deadline | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

*All the presidents men!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> keep being mean,
> and ill start dropping cases
> 
> or, I can teach the lots about cool latin terms that link groups of cases, like perpetui inimici


*Yer sounding more Russian all the time....*


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *All the presidents men!*


lol spin back to this?

dont think so demon


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> thank you "uncle" which i assume is a nice way of saying voluntary eunuch?


Calvin's Case


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Yer sounding more Russian all the time....*


im a natural born subject of the english crown, you on the other hand do sound like like a type of russian... 

now kids lets learn about why all these "americans" calling us russians have eastern european last names, or clearly anglicized last names of alien origin?

well lets look at jacob frank first,
then we will visit spain and holland, all the way back to 1492?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> keep being mean,
> and ill start dropping cases
> 
> or, I can teach the lots about cool latin terms that link groups of cases, like perpetui inimici


Or more likely
this
*INFIDELS IN ENGLISH LEGAL THOUGHT: CONQUEST, COMMERCE AND SLAVERY IN THE COMMON LAW FROM COKE TO MANSFIELD, 1603–1793*
https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/modern-intellectual-history/article/infidels-in-english-legal-thought-conquest-commerce-and-slavery-in-the-common-law-from-coke-to-mansfield-16031793/535C65DFF1185FF079C7629891E3A32F


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Calvin's Case


yes good job, now let me know if you need me to translate what the law calls for...


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 30, 2019)

So poker has a new name?


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> yes good job, now let me know if you need me to translate what the law calls for...


oh im still playing around am i?

are you sure you want to continue?

I will go all the way down to tenures and dominion....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> im a natural born subject of the english crown, you on the other hand do sound like like a type of russian...
> 
> now kids lets learn about why all these "americans" calling us russians have eastern european last names, or clearly anglicized last names of alien origin?
> 
> ...


*Here Bonkers, ya read it from a Nazi or racist website, but this is what the stupid article you read is based on.*
*A rationalization for bigotry, no need to go in the weeds on this one. *

*You are a racist traitor alright, we grow them here too. I'm gonna publicly tell ya all about yerself and break liability laws in Canada, including criminal. Legal in the states, you'd be busted for hate crimes in Canada too. Ya will be here too in a couple of years, fines will be higher here though.*

*Britain** had NAZI's too, right up until 1939, when they were interned...*
*
INFIDELS IN ENGLISH LEGAL THOUGHT: CONQUEST, COMMERCE AND SLAVERY IN THE COMMON LAW FROM COKE TO MANSFIELD, 1603–1793

EDWARD CAVANAGH 

English common law reports are dense with ideas. Yet they remain mostly untapped by intellectual historians. This article reveals how intellectual history can engage with law and jurisprudence by following the notion that “infidels” (specifically non-Christian individuals) deserved to receive exceptional treatment within England and across the globe. The starting point is Sir Edward Coke: he suggested that infidels could be conquered and constitutionally nullified, that they could be traded with only at the discretion of the monarch, and he confirmed their incapacity to enjoy full access to the common law. This article uncovers how each of these assertions influenced the development of the imperial constitution in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries, when it came to war, trade and slavery. Identifying each of the major moves away from Coke's prejudices, this article argues that sometimes common lawyers responded to political change, but at other times anticipated it.

*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 1, 2019)

The enduring legacy of the Mueller Report is likely to be that it drove Trump crazy and his corrupt staff went waaaay beyond abuse of power to try to placate his paranoia. He might not get removed from office but he isn't going to get re-elected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> So poker has a new name?


I've been poking Honky Bonker in the ass real hard. I like yer humor Captain, post more, I like a laugh more than fucking over morons. There aren't too many around, so it shouldn't take too much time, they ain't too smart, haven't found a brain among them and fewer hearts.

I like yer lessons in sarcasm and irony and think they lighten things up, more of what I'd rather be doing, but work comes first...


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 1, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Triggered, interesting, seeya


Says the triggered canuck that has zero say in our elections and has spent the last week spamming the piss out of this forum. Please stop ,take a break and get some rest. And some help. Even your own side doesn't want to get involved in your weirdo convos you have with yourself, where you quote yourself because nobody else posts for hours lol.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 1, 2019)

On the topic of this thread,did they vote to impeach yet? I haven't been able to watch much news, busy with deck building this time of year


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> On the topic of this thread,did they vote to impeach yet? I haven't been able to watch much news, busy with deck building this time of year


supeonas flying out .... trumptards not cooperating.
same shit different day.

heard there was a jail cell or two under the capital....... time to clean.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 1, 2019)

Trump has a fucking screw loose.

*Shoot Them in the Legs, Trump Suggested: Inside His Border War*


WASHINGTON — The Oval Office meeting this past March began, as so many had, with President Trump fuming about migrants. But this time he had a solution. As White House advisers listened astonished, he ordered them to shut down the entire 2,000-mile border with Mexico — by noon the next day.
The advisers feared the president’s edict would trap American tourists in Mexico, strand children at schools on both sides of the border and create an economic meltdown in two countries. Yet they also knew how much the president’s zeal to stop immigration had sent him lurching for solutions, one more extreme than the next.
Privately, the president had often talked about fortifying a border wall with a water-filled trench, stocked with snakes or alligators, prompting aides to seek a cost estimate. He wanted the wall electrified, with spikes on top that could pierce human flesh. After publicly suggesting that soldiers shoot migrants if they threw rocks, the president backed off when his staff told him that was illegal. But later in a meeting, aides recalled, he suggested that they shoot migrants in the legs to slow them down. That’s not allowed either, they told him.


Trump is a fucking idiot that needs to be jailed.

Amazing article. He's far more unhinged than I ever thought. I have a feeling that there are going to be a lot of stories coming out from the White House in the next month or so.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2019)

Read that tard statement .... incredible that this hitler possessed moron put THAT on record.

I guess women and children first as they are a little faster. Waiting to see if he will announce The Great Continental Race scenario 
like they did in Death Race 2000 ! ( original film not the fucking reboot ) 

He basically just put it out there to all the inbred yokels to open fire from the borders cuz Lord Shitstain CHEETOLINI said so.
*waiting for asteroid to reset planet.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> i cant even imagine how you begin to get dressed in the morning


Because you only want to continue imagining his naked body that makes you so worked up. Your sick and need help. And He is willing to work with you but on a professional level only!


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2019)

Quote of the day lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> i cant even imagine how you begin to get dressed in the morning


How old are ya son? Ya sound barely out of adolescence to me, so I'll explain the facts of life to ya son. *Hope ya don't mind the son part, cause I figure ya never knew yer daddy, which is why yer such a horrible bastard.* I might be able to help with that, if yer normal and just fucked up, if on the other hand ya got brain parts missing, then there ain't much I, or even you can do about it. *If ya don't hurt others, then ya won't have a problem with me, your harming my country right now*. You will have a friend, it depends on your behavior, just like with everybody else, who is an adult. Act like an adult and I at least will treat you as one, others might follow my example and start treating you as one, as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2019)

*That's a real good copy paste folks, not just for me either. No credit and ya can edit*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Quote of the day lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402866


*Captain, Captain! He's breaking up, he's breaking up, My God! He's going down in pieces and flames, there will be shit spread all over his people when he hit's the ground and keep's on a go'n... metaphors work too ya know*


----------



## Bear420 (Oct 3, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Finally, something the whole country (fine people on both sides) can agree on.



Good Ole Shelly Finkel , one of my favorites . Johnny red Neat. do it just do it . Roflmao. Love it...

_Finkel_, founder of Finkle _Fixtures_


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> probably not as much as reading your rabbid half wit comments tell them about you


This has to be "projection"?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Quote of the day lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402866


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2019)

If we are able to get rid of tRUmp and his protectors there needs to be a reckoning and really go after these people. Twitter and Facebook both took large sums of money from Russia to support their businesses and guess who was involved, Kushner. Both support tRUmp and are involved in the propaganda being pushed by Russia and tRUmp. Over half of tRUmps followers are bots and twitter refuses to do anything about it, those bots push the propaganda. Facebook just changed it's advertising rules to allow know lies in political ads, they are actively pushing propaganda. Zuck and Jack need to be on trial along with tRUmp for treason and selling their country out for money.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Mueller the same guy that oversaw the 9/11 investigation via fbi and was involved in selling off 40% of our uranium supply to Russia?
> 
> Russian Collusion??? You say Seth Rich was not the DNC leak? Doj reviews say otherwise...
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Mollywhopper (Oct 3, 2019)

For the sake of all things calm I need to close this thread but I have to say
"KEEP AMERICA GREAT, VOTE FOR TRUMP." I love how America was built by criminals land thieves, racists, and dim witted hard working inbreeding but once someone is honest about how shady stuff works every democrap wants to throw the first stone sitting in their glass house...Trump's style works. if Bernie Sanders would pick up an ar15 I might actually like the guy


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2019)

Mollywhopper said:


> For the sake of all things calm I need to close this thread but I have to say
> "KEEP AMERICA GREAT, VOTE FOR TRUMP." I love how America was built by criminals land thieves, racists, and dim witted hard working inbreeding but once someone is honest about how shady stuff works every democrap wants to throw the first stone sitting in their glass house...Trump's style works. if Bernie Sanders would pick up an ar15 I might actually like the guy


Trump is spinning out of control. I had hoped he would actually turn out to have done a good job, but he has dropped the ball not focusing on actually working on building up our country. He makes a mess and expects everyone to come in behind him and clean it up when it turns out to be too hard to fix.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2019)

Mollywhopper said:


> For the sake of all things calm I need to close this thread but I have to say
> "KEEP AMERICA GREAT, VOTE FOR TRUMP." I love how America was built by criminals land thieves, racists, and dim witted hard working inbreeding but once someone is honest about how shady stuff works every democrap wants to throw the first stone sitting in their glass house...Trump's style works. if Bernie Sanders would pick up an ar15 I might actually like the guy


When you guys post in the cultivation groups, is there just one guy who does that and then hands the account over to one of you to venture into politics and regurgitate Putin's latest garbage?

Congratulations on dramatically curbing alcohol intake though. The DTs must have been a bitch.

Russian alcohol consumption way down but bath oil drinking quadruples.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 3, 2019)

Trump Administration Finalizes Unemployment Drug Testing Rule


States can now require laid-off workers to pee in cups in order to receive unemployment benefits.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 3, 2019)

Mollywhopper said:


> For the sake of all things calm I need to close this thread but I have to say
> "KEEP AMERICA GREAT, VOTE FOR TRUMP." I love how America was built by criminals land thieves, racists, and dim witted hard working inbreeding but once someone is honest about how shady stuff works every democrap wants to throw the first stone sitting in their glass house...Trump's style works. if Bernie Sanders would pick up an ar15 I might actually like the guy



This is another one of Buck/Ricks accounts. Painfully obvious.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 3, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> This is another one of Buck/Ricks accounts. Painfully obvious.


Such a large drawer of socks,some of which smell of dirty old moccasins


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Such a large drawer of socks,some of which smell of dirty old moccasins


I love that that is the best you mental midgets have. Keep it up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2019)

Lol.


*Trump Envoys Pushed Ukraine to Commit to Investigations*
America Treated Like Trump's Personal Fiefdom While Cucks Still Distracted By Black Man Wanting Dijon Mustard

Mr. Volker spent Thursday on Capitol Hill being questioned by House investigators as Democrats pursued their impeachment inquiry into Mr. Trump’s actions. He disclosed a set of texts in September in which William B. Taylor Jr., the top American diplomat in Ukraine, alluded to Mr. Trump’s decision earlier in the summer to freeze a military aid package to the country. He told Mr. Sondland and Mr. Volker: “I think it’s crazy to withhold security assistance for help with a political campaign.”


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 3, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I love that that is the best you mental midgets have. Keep it up.


It's the simple things in life haha. Cant ya just be happy that I didn't write a novel like YER boy dyi or DIY or whatever he goes by today


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> It's the simple things in life haha. Cant ya just be happy that I didn't write a novel like YER boy dyi or DIY or whatever he goes by today


powerful stuff.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 3, 2019)

I know right?


----------



## Mollywhopper (Oct 3, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> This is another one of Buck/Ricks accounts. Painfully obvious.


I'm no one you've ever talked to


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Mollywhopper said:


> I'm no one you've ever talked to


ok

i believe you


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 3, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> moccasins


Well done


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> ok
> 
> i believe you








DYI - Ethics, Morality, Politics Patriotism and society


Looks like yer just a Buckfuck and deserved it too, mister sock, if we had the data and post history's available in a special section of the forum, yer socks would have a really have an early death, with a mere half dozen pairs of eyeballs watching, and a plan, rules (approved by the Lord...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2019)

Mollywhopper said:


> For the sake of all things calm I need to close this thread but I have to say
> "KEEP AMERICA GREAT, VOTE FOR TRUMP." I love how America was built by criminals land thieves, racists, and dim witted hard working inbreeding but once someone is honest about how shady stuff works every democrap wants to throw the first stone sitting in their glass house...Trump's style works. if Bernie Sanders would pick up an ar15 I might actually like the guy


Joined Saturday at 8:52 PM enough said, no likes for you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2019)

Remember when Republicans accused Obama of violating the Constitution, but now they support a clown who throws out treason accusations on anyone that dares to oppose him?

But they are perfect treason accusations... the best.


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 4, 2019)

CrowdStrike and the Impeachment Frenzy - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics


In his telephone conversation with Ukrainian leader Volodymyr Zelensky, President Trump requested Ukraine’s help in getting “to the bottom of” the Russian collusion narrative and the role of CrowdStrike, a private computer security company, in propagating that story. Lost in...




spectator.org


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 4, 2019)

Only real news sources please.


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 4, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Only real news sources please.


Ok, I’ll try again:








Impeachment Comments Democrats Would Rather You Forget


Some Democrats who stood by Bill Clinton during his impeachment are still in politics two decades later, and their words are coming back to haunt them.




issuesinsights.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 4, 2019)

Funny


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Ok, I’ll try again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is illegal to accept anything of value from a foreign country that benefits a candidate's election. 

What part of that is so hard to understand?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Ok, I’ll try again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, now do the Republicans.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> It is illegal to accept anything of value from a foreign country that benefits a candidate's election.
> 
> What part of that is so hard to understand?


Forget it. Buggy is pretty stupid. He's still waiting for indictments from Trump's Voting Integrity Commission. What you are doing is a lot like trying to convince a member of Heaven's Gate that there isn't a spaceship taking their souls to the "Level Above Human".

They still have a website up. Buggy will be spouting this nonsense long after Trimp is gone.

http://www.heavensgate.com/


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 4, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> It is illegal to accept anything of value from a foreign country that benefits a candidate's election.
> 
> What part of that is so hard to understand?


He's already been elected, you do understand that right?
Now its actually his job to stop corruption lol,I wish the squad wouldn't have talked Nancy into this trap. It's not helping any of the dems right now. Except for maybe Tulsi 2020


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2019)

But buggy is NOT a trump lover. he just spams trump propaganda endlessly by accident


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 4, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> But buggy is NOT a trump lover. he just spams trump propaganda endlessly by accident


Did you see that crazy liberal at the AOC rally telling the audience we need to eat the babies in order for the green new deal to really work?
We need to stop having children, and also eat the babies because it's good for the environment 
There is a very sick portion of the far left wing that also thinks anyone who doesn't have their views is a Russian troll hahaha, decks n hoes


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He's already been elected, you do understand that right?
> Now its actually his job to stop corruption lol,I wish the squad wouldn't have talked Nancy into this trap. It's not helping any of the dems right now. Except for maybe Tulsi 2020


Altering US policy and extorting our allies using congressionally approved taxpayer dollars is illegal even if you’ve illegitimately assumed office you delusional retarded sock puppet 

What are you gonna do when you get banned again


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 4, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He's already been elected, you do understand that right?
> Now its actually his job to stop corruption lol,I wish the squad wouldn't have talked Nancy into this trap. It's not helping any of the dems right now. Except for maybe Tulsi 2020


IKR? He is such a patriot, throwing himself in front like that instead of having the State dept. do it. I bet he changes his own oil too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Did you see that crazy liberal at the AOC rally telling the audience we need to eat the babies in order for the green new deal to really work?
> We need to stop having children, and also eat the babies because it's good for the environment
> There is a very sick portion of the far left wing that also thinks anyone who doesn't have their views is a Russian troll hahaha, decks n hoes


She’s already been outed as one of you far right grifters, you delusional retarded sock puppet


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm sure glad Trump just declared Medicare is going private, states can drug test for unemployment, among other things. All during the shitstorm. Those below 65 next year will have to go a much different way to get insurance from companies. Screwed his young base. Again. Sir may I have another...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 4, 2019)

The morons cheer every time tRUmp fucks them over, if that's not a cult I don't know what one is then.


----------



## Rider101 (Oct 4, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Would you like to challenge, I believe your a Canadian and if you support the things in my challenge say so now or shut the fuck up.


Your a joke buddy. Full of anger and hate. Another example of instant karma.

We all live in the same world only some of us are angry while others are happy. Yet the people who are angry are always sure its the worlds fault not theirs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 4, 2019)

Here's a tRUmp ball washer now.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He's already been elected, you do understand that right?
> Now its actually his job to stop corruption lol,I wish the squad wouldn't have talked Nancy into this trap. It's not helping any of the dems right now. Except for maybe Tulsi 2020


Not performing corrupt acts is part of the job. You do understand that, right?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2019)

Rider101 said:


> Your a joke buddy. Full of anger and hate. Another example of instant karma.
> 
> We all live in the same world only some of us are angry while others are happy. Yet the people who are angry are always sure its the worlds fault not theirs.


Lol. Trump supporters are the angriest people I have ever met - plus they are taking actions to hurt lots of others. Getting angry at them is no vice.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2019)

Rider101 said:


> Your a joke buddy. Full of anger and hate. Another example of instant karma.
> 
> We all live in the same world only some of us are angry while others are happy. Yet the people who are angry are always sure its the worlds fault not theirs.


separation of families and literally killing kids through poor planning by my government makes me angry. Can you help me with my problem and make me like you so that I'm no longer bothered by people dying and suffering due to Trump's actions?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2019)

*Exclusive: Trump Shows 'No Interest' in New North Korea Missile Threat, Prepares Diplomatic Offer !

BUT *the President “didn’t care” and “showed no interest,” one of the officials says, and decided the tests should not derail talks between U.S. and North Korean officials scheduled for the coming days. Those talks are designed to pave the way for a fourth face-to-face meeting between Trump and North Korea’s autocratic leader Kim Jong-Un.

Aides have long found it difficult to get the President to focus on *complex* national security challenges, and U.S. national security officials have been dismayed to see Trump repeatedly raise domestic U.S. politics in important calls and meetings with foreign leaders. 

“ Trump repeatedly brings up his 2016 election victory with heads of state “ ......

On Oct. 2, the day after Trump’s North Korea briefing, Pyongyang launched a ballistic missile from a submerged barge that served as an underwater platform. The missile flew to an altitude of 575 miles and landed 280 miles from the launch site, according to U.S. intelligence officials, who estimate the solid fuel rocket, if it is operational, could have a range as long as 1,500 miles.

U.S. intelligence officials have concluded that the missile, called the Pukguksong-3, is designed to be fired from a new submarine that Pyongyang is developing, one official said, speaking on the condition of anonymity.

“Already this year, the North has violated U.N. resolutions 21 times and the administration has done nothing,” said one American official. *“How can that be interpreted as anything but a sign of weakness?”

Where and when will the republicans finally say enough is enough and remove this cancer ?*


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 4, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Exclusive: Trump Shows 'No Interest' in New North Korea Missile Threat, Prepares Diplomatic Offer !
> 
> BUT *the President “didn’t care” and “showed no interest,” one of the officials says, and decided the tests should not derail talks between U.S. and North Korean officials scheduled for the coming days. Those talks are designed to pave the way for a fourth face-to-face meeting between Trump and North Korea’s autocratic leader Kim Jong-Un.
> 
> ...


This guy is going to force us to fight a war with all his stupid games. The countries that seem to have been itching to pick a fight with us are not going to get a more clean shot than Trump's final days.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 4, 2019)

*CIA's top lawyer made criminal referral on whistleblower's complaint about Trump conduct.

This person WAS APPOINTED BY TrUMP.


Weeks before the whistleblower's complaint became public, the CIA's top lawyer made what she considered a criminal referral to the Justice Department about the whistleblower's allegations that President Donald Trump abused his office in pressuring the Ukrainian president.

The move by the CIA's general counsel, Trump appointee Courtney Simmons Elwood, meant she and other senior officials had concluded a potential crime had been committed, raising more questions about why the Justice Department later closed the case without conducting an investigation.*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> But buggy is NOT a trump lover. he just spams trump propaganda endlessly by accident


Cucks gotta cuck, yo.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Ok, I’ll try again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Lindsey's quote best:


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 4, 2019)

Nobody will be removed from office... nothing will change. Just a bunch of idiots fighting left vs. right while their government continues to sell them out to the highest bidder.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 4, 2019)

The House has a Constitutional Obligation to address tRumps indiscretions. If they do not, they are in their derelict in their duty.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 4, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 4, 2019)

Rudy had another melt down on "the story" Martha maccallum. Between him and bernie I dont think either one will make it to the next election lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Exclusive: Trump Shows 'No Interest' in New North Korea Missile Threat, Prepares Diplomatic Offer !
> 
> BUT *the President “didn’t care” and “showed no interest,” one of the officials says, and decided the tests should not derail talks between U.S. and North Korean officials scheduled for the coming days. Those talks are designed to pave the way for a fourth face-to-face meeting between Trump and North Korea’s autocratic leader Kim Jong-Un.
> 
> ...


"Sleep well".


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 4, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> But we all get to watch your orange nazi hero meltdown as his crimes and corruption are exposed so we’re ok with it you little bitch boy from Russia


Never voted for him, not going to vote for him in 2020. Will vote for elizabeth warren. Comment was not directed at you.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 4, 2019)

* If Ron Johnson ( REPUBLICAN Keeps This Up, Trump Could Be in Leavenworth by Christmas*





.


> .


And then, ah, there is Senator Ron Johnson, Republican of Wisconsin, ol' Shreds of Freedom himself. Who thought he'd wind up not merely in the middle of the Ukraine scandal, but also that he would be one of the guys who gives the entire game away? From the _Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel_:



> U.S. Sen. Ron Johnson was blocked by President Donald Trump in August from telling Ukraine's president that U.S. aid was on its way amid accusations Trump was withholding it until the eastern European nation investigated his political rival. Trump rejected Johnson's request after also refusing in May to back new Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky, the Oshkosh Republican told reporters Friday.





> “I was surprised by the president’s reaction and realized we had a sales job to do,” Johnson said during a constituent stop in Sheboygan. “I tried to convince him (in August) to give me the authority to tell President Zelensky that we were going to provide that. Now, I didn’t succeed."





> With his comments Friday, Johnson made clear that he was aware of allegations Trump was withholding aid to Ukraine for political reasons weeks before the public knew of the accusation. Trump, who faces a fast-moving impeachment inquiry over the matter, has denied the claim and Johnson has defended the president.


Ron is in a bit of a tizzy. The current White House bullshit spin is that there was "no _quid pro quo." _While defending the president*, Johnson clearly was not with the program. From the _Wall Street Journal_, via Axios:



> President Trump denied that he had linked military aid to Ukraine with a commitment by Kyiv to investigate the 2016 presidential election when pressed on the matter by a Republican senator in August, according to the lawmaker. In an interview, Sen. Ron Johnson (R., Wis.) said he learned of a potential quid pro quo from the U.S. ambassador to the European Union, Gordon Sondland, who told him that aid to Ukraine was tied to the desire by Mr. Trump and his allies to have Kyiv undertake investigations that the president has sought.


And all of this was after it was revealed that Johnson had signed onto a letter with a bipartisan group of senators supporting then-Vice President Joe Biden's attempts to remove the corrupt Ukrainian prosecutor—which the president* insists was part of a corrupt deal that Biden struck to benefit his son, Hunter. If Johnson keeps helping this way, the president* may be in Leavenworth by Christmas.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 5, 2019)

Ball washers...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 5, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Did you see that crazy liberal at the AOC rally telling the audience we need to eat the babies in order for the green new deal to really work?
> We need to stop having children, and also eat the babies because it's good for the environment
> There is a very sick portion of the far left wing that also thinks anyone who doesn't have their views is a Russian troll hahaha, decks n hoes


Nope. But I saw the alt-right troll. Project veritas is getting desperate.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 5, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Did you see that crazy liberal at the AOC rally telling the audience we need to eat the babies in order for the green new deal to really work?
> We need to stop having children, and also eat the babies because it's good for the environment
> There is a very sick portion of the far left wing that also thinks anyone who doesn't have their views is a Russian troll hahaha, decks n hoes


I hope you don't still stand by that.

*THE PERSON THAT MADE THE QUOTE.. IS A TRUMP SUPPORTER. YOU DO KNOW THAT RIGHT?????*


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Of course you never voted for him, you live in Russia you dumb bitch



Lol still trolling the forums? Get outside and get a life cuck boy.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Lol still trolling the forums? Get outside and get a life cuck boy.


Seth Rich

LOL


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2019)

tRUmp wants Romney impeached because he didn't wash his balls lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2019)

And it's Rick Perrys fault tRUmp made those phone calls, so impeach him lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 5, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp wants Romney impeached because he didn't wash his balls lol.


Holy shit, I thought you were kidding. 

I should have known better.

Trimp has a screw loose.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2019)

Well my post was a synopsis lol.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> She’s already been outed as one of you far right grifters, you delusional retarded sock puppet


@dandyrandy is buck like 12 or what


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 5, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> @dandyrandy is buck like 12 or what


Why don't you ask him yourself


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 6, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> @dandyrandy is buck like 12 or what


Buck must really be living in what little mind you have. Good job uncle buck!


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 6, 2019)

And obviously the glove kid is getting a bit more unstable each day his hero is about to get his tiny balls washed. Excellent


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 6, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Lol still trolling the forums? Get outside and get a life cuck boy.


Says the guy posting on the same forum.

That's the beauty of really stupid hypocrites: they're normally too stupid to realize how stupid they are. They're also too hypocritical to see how hypocritical they are as well.


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 6, 2019)

If the House Won’t Vote, Impeachment Inquiry Is Just a Democratic Stunt | National Review


It is not for the Speaker and her adjutants to decree that there is an inquiry.




www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 6, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> If the House Won’t Vote, Impeachment Inquiry Is Just a Democratic Stunt | National Review
> 
> 
> It is not for the Speaker and her adjutants to decree that there is an inquiry.
> ...


Now you all want to play by the rules?

Bawhahahahaa!!! *Cough, choke, gag, spit, wipes eyes clear, cleans screen*


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 6, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Now you all want to play by the rules?
> 
> Bawhahahahaa!!! *Cough, choke, gag, spit, wipes eyes clear, cleans screen*


This is politics, not beanbag. Of course the admin will go to courts before complying. Smh


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 6, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> This is politics, not beanbag. Of course the admin will go to courts before complying. Smh


"It's not fair, wahhhhh!!!!!"


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 6, 2019)

Lol, maybe a bottle and a big burp would help little Justin out.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 6, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> This is politics, not beanbag. Of course the admin will go to courts before complying. Smh


Why? Are they scared of something...


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 6, 2019)

Pubs are definitely snowflakes. They cry when arrested.


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Oct 6, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> This has to be "projection"?


the only projecting i do is into your momma big boi


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Oct 6, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Says the guy posting on the same forum.
> 
> That's the beauty of really stupid hypocrites: they're normally too stupid to realize how stupid they are. They're also too hypocritical to see how hypocritical they are as well.


McArthur wheeler and his lemon juice stunt. The Dunning Kruger effect. You are spot on


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> the only projecting i do is into your momma big boi


Did your Mom mention me , son?


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Oct 6, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Did your Mom mention me , son?


she mentioned she gave a homeless guy a spray of change to watch him dodge in and out of traffic the other day... was that you?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 6, 2019)

Uh oh, LOL.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 6, 2019)

North Korea sez frump misled them.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 6, 2019)

North Korea accuses the Trump administration of 'misleading' the public after nuclear talks break down


- After nuclear talks between the US and North Korea broke down in Stockholm on Saturday, Pyongyang accused the Trump administration of "misleading" the public by claiming the discussions were "good." - North Korea simultaneously warned that if the US does not change its approach by the end of...




news.google.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 6, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> North Korea sez frump misled them.


So next week is not Infrastructure week as promised? Darn it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 6, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Uh oh, LOL.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404394


Uhhhh, Horowitz Report!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 6, 2019)

The wheel on the bus just went round and round as Trump just threw Rick Perry under Bus by saying “ He “ urged the phone call to Ukraine.

As with all things , trump will always blame OTHERS for his missteps .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 6, 2019)

*North Korea: No more talks until US ends 'hostile policy' .....*

SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — North Korea said Sunday that it won't meet with the United States for more "sickening negotiations" unless it abandons its "hostile policy" against the North, as the two countries offered different takes on their weekend nuclear talks in Sweden.

After their first talks in more than seven months in Stockholm on Saturday, the chief North Korean nuclear negotiator said the discussions broke down "_*entirely because the U.S. has not discarded its old stance and attitude*_" and came to the negotiating table with an "*empty hand*." But the U.S. said the two sides had "good discussions" that it intends to build on with more talks in two weeks.

On Sunday night, North Korea's Foreign Ministry issued a statement *accusing the U.S. of trying to mislead the public and "spreading a completely ungrounded story that both sides are open to meet" again.

How was your day ?*


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 6, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *North Korea: No more talks until US ends 'hostile policy' .....*
> 
> SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — North Korea said Sunday that it won't meet with the United States for more "sickening negotiations" unless it abandons its "hostile policy" against the North, as the two countries offered different takes on their weekend nuclear talks in Sweden.
> 
> ...


I heard on Info Wars that Moronia Trump gave Kim an STD during her visit to the DMZ. If true...


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Oct 6, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> I heard on Info Wars that Moronia Trump gave Kim an STD during her visit to the DMZ. If true...


if true, this is yuge news


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> she mentioned she gave a homeless guy a spray of change to watch him dodge in and out of traffic the other day... was that you?


Which street corner does she frequent?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2019)

tRUmp has begun his scorched earth plan, he will burn this country down to hold onto power.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2019)

You thought that tRUmp couldn't get any crazier, this will make him blow, cornered animal.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> You thought that tRUmp couldn't get any crazier, this will make him blow, cornered animal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404631


Trump will do nothing. Republicans now believe that any of _their _Presidents are above the law.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Trump will do nothing. Republicans now believe that any of _their _Presidents are above the law.


The country is doing well in so many ways, but there’s such divisiveness.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> The country is doing well in so many ways, but there’s such divisiveness.


Because people keep pushing conspiracy theories to trick about 50% of the voting public with their lies designed to make conversation very difficult.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Because people keep pushing conspiracy theories to trick about 50% of the voting public with their lies designed to make conversation very difficult.


Lol that statement is a conspiracy theory. Your Russian boogie man paranoia is the modern McCarthyism.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Lol that statement is a conspiracy theory. Your Russian boogie man paranoia is the modern McCarthyism.






Putin: "Yes I did" when asked if he had his military interfere with our election.






I will do it again. As stated by Trump's FBI, CIA, DNI, on and on, you are a fool at best if you are an American. Even if you are racist as fuck Trump continual selling out of our nation should piss you off if you are American.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> The country is doing well in so many ways, but there’s such divisiveness.


Suck a dick you mental defective.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> The country is doing well in so many ways, but there’s such divisiveness.


Yep. It is because so many of us, like you, believe in partisan fantasies with zero foundation in fact. The left is not immune to it (right @ttystikk - I mean, bomb canisters just don't come to rest on a bed, right?) but the right is pretty much wholly devoured and manipulated by it. Our country is now ruled by a tyranny of dunces.


----------



## topcat (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> The country is doing well in so many ways, but there’s such divisiveness.


You worried about the country, "bro"?


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Putin: "Yes I did" when asked if he had his military interfere with our election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course Putin wanted a close relationship with Trump. Their entire society was decimated by the Cold War... but the question remains how did Russia influence voters..??

You say they gave polling data? All of the polling data and the entire 2016 campaign platform came via crypto analytics and black cube intel.

We are well aware that Seth Rich was the the DNC leak and no Russian hack.

Do you really think that Russian Facebook meme’s and trolls influenced the election? These voters had their minds made up long prior.

Who benefited the most from trump securing presidency? When you figure it out you will find your answer on who colluded with Trump.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yep. It is because so many of us, like you, believe in partisan fantasies with zero foundation in fact. The left is not immune to it (right @ttystikk - I mean, bomb canisters just don't come to rest on a bed, right?) but the right is pretty much wholly devoured and manipulated by it. Our country is now ruled by a tyranny of dunces.


No I’m not partisan. I’m anti establishment/anti interventionist. Laissez-faire on foreign policy. This is why Bernie’s plan has so much support; because this is how most of us younger than 40 feel. 

Many viewed Hillary as just as much an establishment figure and war hawk as trump.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Of course Putin wanted a close relationship with Trump. Their entire society was decimated by the Cold War... but the question remains how did Russia influence voters..??
> 
> You say they gave polling data? All of the polling data and the entire 2016 campaign platform came via crypto analytics and black cube intel.
> 
> ...


Trump's campaign did give the Russians our voting data. Paul Manafort handed it off at a cigar bar. Need me to post in the Mueller report where this is written? Or maybe Paul Manafort's charging documents where he plead guilty to it?

"We are well aware" -Propagandist bullshit. 

I think a combination of clear Facebook ads helped. But the army of trolls like yourself going around spreading the Russian propaganda is the real reason Trump won. You guys regurgitate these lies over and over again in every forum like this until weak minded people start to buy into it and help regurgitate your lies. 

Putin, MBS, Kim, Assaad, and Trumps have benefitted the most from foreigners cat fishing our citizens and spreading lies to the point that Trump got elected.

And for the conspiracy theory you keep spouting, here you go... Ill find better sources soon for it, since you will just ignore this and continue your lies.
By all indications, the FBI got what it needed from the DNC and Crowdstrike. Then-FBI Director James Comey testified that the bureau received from the DNC what he called an “appropriate substitute” for the servers and internet architecture in question. The voluminous results of the FBI’s investigation can be found in Robert Mueller’s indictment of 12 Russian intelligence officers for carrying out the DNC hack as well as the final Mueller report. Crowdstrike sent a statement to Rolling Stone on Wednesday stating that “with regards to our investigation of the DNC hack in 2016, we provided all forensic evidence and analysis to the FBI. As we’ve stated before, we stand by our findings and conclusions that have been fully supported by the US Intelligence community.” But conspiracy theorists rarely let facts get in the way, and the unhinged story about Crowdstrike and the “missing server” percolated on the right until it reached the president himself. 

Trump told the Associated Press in 2017 that Crowdstrike was owned by “a very rich Ukrainian.” (It’s not. It’s a publicly traded company with many different investors.) In the same interview, he said Crowdstrike and the DNC didn’t allow the FBI to “see the server.” (There wasn’t just one server, and the FBI has said it got full access to the forensic information it needed to conduct an investigation.)

Your shit is played out. Move on so the next sock puppet can rise up and spew this bullshit, or wake up and act like what you claim to be. This shit is real, and it is really affecting our societies.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Of course Putin wanted a close relationship with Trump. Their entire society was decimated by the Cold War... but the question remains how did Russia influence voters..??
> 
> You say they gave polling data? All of the polling data and the entire 2016 campaign platform came via crypto analytics and black cube intel.
> 
> ...


Nobody takes you seriously little girl. We can smell your borscht farts and rose water from a mile away.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> No I’m not partisan. I’m anti establishment/anti interventionist. Laissez-faire on foreign policy. This is why Bernie’s plan has so much support; because this is how most of us younger than 40 feel.
> 
> Many viewed Hillary as just as much an establishment figure and war hawk as trump.


Right because they were sold lies. Trump was a super wealthy spoiled brat 'elite' his entire life. Hillary grew up middle class and worked for what she and her family got, same as Bill did. 

"Many said" - More propagandist bullshit.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Trump's campaign did give the Russians our voting data. Paul Manafort handed it off at a cigar bar. Need me to post in the Mueller report where this is written? Or maybe Paul Manafort's charging documents where he plead guilty to it?
> 
> "We are well aware" -Propagandist bullshit.
> 
> ...





hanimmal said:


> Right because they were sold lies. Trump was a super wealthy spoiled brat 'elite' his entire life. Hillary grew up middle class and worked for what she and her family got, same as Bill did.
> 
> "Many said" - More propagandist bullshit.


Your tunnel vision is almost unbearable. Hillary a non establishment figure? Lol!! Was that before she and Lynn De Roth took the double ended dildo; or perhaps before she got paid 600k a speech for wall street???

She’s a neo con war hawk bankster buddy all the way... and cnn sponges like yourself sold Bernie down the drain.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 7, 2019)

I see trump has to turn over his tax returns to New York...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> No I’m not partisan. I’m anti establishment/anti interventionist. Laissez-faire on foreign policy. This is why Bernie’s plan has so much support; because this is how most of us younger than 40 feel.
> 
> Many viewed Hillary as just as much an establishment figure and war hawk as trump.


You're delusional. That supercedes whatever politics you hold in your head.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> I see trump has to turn over his tax returns to New York...


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Oct 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Don't hold your breath.


you talk mountains of shit and obviously know nothing

who are the fabians and where did the Chicago school originate?

this is day PS one stuff

i sense you have a revolutionary spirit


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You're delusional. That supercedes whatever politics you hold in your head.





Justin-case said:


> Nobody takes you seriously little girl. We can smell your borscht farts and rose water from a mile away.


Try to use that tiny brain of yours an


hanimmal said:


> Trump's campaign did give the Russians our voting data. Paul Manafort handed it off at a cigar bar. Need me to post in the Mueller report where this is written? Or maybe Paul Manafort's charging documents where he plead guilty to it?
> 
> "We are well aware" -Propagandist bullshit.
> 
> ...



No I am grounded and rational. I back my truth with empirical evidence; while you live in some fantasy world that Russian trolls attack the forum. I only appear to be delusional to you, because you are in-fact delusional yourself.


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Try to use that tiny brain of yours an
> 
> 
> 
> No I am grounded and rational. I back my truth with empirical evidence; while you live in some fantasy world that Russian trolls attack the forum. I only appear to be delusional to you, because you are in-fact delusional yourself.


he is either an oriental running a D&C op, or he is a golem
id imagine golem, and its a lot of work to wake them up.
best to just move on


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Try to use that tiny brain of yours an
> 
> 
> 
> No I am grounded and rational. I back my truth with empirical evidence; while you live in some fantasy world that Russian trolls attack the forum. I only appear to be delusional to you, because you are in-fact delusional yourself.


You are a loony.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are a loony.


He ain't the only one lol, nobody trusts a white man in moccasins


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2019)

Quote of the day.


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Oct 7, 2019)

lol Russian? we still pretending he isnt an Israeli agent?









Obama’s Parting Betrayal of Israel


Former U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations John Bolton writes that Donald Trump must ensure there are consequences for supporting U.N. Security Council Resolution 2334.




www.wsj.com





how do you guys spend all day at this stuff and no so little about the world?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2019)

Just a reminder that he's nuts.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Just a reminder that he's nuts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404753


That's a joke, right?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2019)

Nope. What a fucking idiot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2019)

Yes, he's a mental midget, but no, he posted that because he's insane.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 7, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Quote of the day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404746


Yes


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Lol that statement is a conspiracy theory. Your Russian boogie man paranoia is the modern McCarthyism.


He never mentioned Russia you tard 

you’re such a dumbass. Tell your supervisor that we want a more competent troll, tavarisch


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are a loony.





Unclebaldrick said:


> You are a loony.


You and your logical fallacy...i.e. ad hominem.... never discuss the issue at hand but simply make personal attacks at your opposition... hmmm sounds like trump...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> You and your logical fallacy...i.e. ad hominem.... never discuss the issue at hand but simply make personal attacks at your opposition... hmmm sounds like trump...


Sorry, no. You believe in chem-trails. You believe Seth Rich was leaking information to Wikileaks. You believe Israel was behind 9/11. All of this you claim to have evidence of and all of your evidence is false. There is no point discussing anything with you because you havn't the ability to distinguish fact from fanciful fiction and disinformation.

Anybody who gives you any credibility of having a rational conversation about politics is fooling themselves.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> You and your logical fallacy...i.e. ad hominem.... never discuss the issue at hand but simply make personal attacks at your opposition... hmmm sounds like trump...


^^Cites -- Seth Rich murdered, Chemtrails, Human caused global warming was deliberate -- as facts, then complains about being called crazy. 

Calling a tin foil hat conspiracy theorist "loony" is an accurate statement. You need help. Your first step toward wellness is admitting you need help. 

LOL Seth Rich


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> ^^Cites -- Seth Rich murdered, Chemtrails, Human caused global warming was deliberate -- as facts, then complains about being called crazy.
> 
> Calling a tin foil hat conspiracy theorist "loony" is an accurate statement. You need help. Your first step toward wellness is admitting you need help.
> 
> LOL Seth Rich


Fact 9/11 = inside job. Fact = government weather modification has been going on since the 1940’s. I posted numerous documents/citations..

Seth Rich = not proven yet... but fbi won’t even hand over the dnc server.... hmmmm

The sooner you get rid of your tunnel vision the better you will be able to cope with your new reality.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2019)

tRUmp loves idiots like you.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

Try to keep it civil in here please.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Fact 9/11 = inside job. Fact = government weather modification has been going on since the 1940’s. I posted numerous documents/citations..
> 
> Seth Rich = not proven yet... but fbi won’t even hand over the dnc server.... hmmmm
> 
> The sooner you get rid of your tunnel vision the better you will be able to cope with your new reality.


You can't even keep Hannity's lies straight in your head. He claims (incorrectly) that the DNC would not hand over their server *to the FBI*. Who do you think that the FBI should be turning their server over to in your delusional fantasy?

You are a perfect Republican or Berniebaby (take your pick) - delusional with a false sense of knowing what the hell you are talking about - which you don't.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Fact 9/11 = inside job. Fact = government weather modification has been going on since the 1940’s. I posted numerous documents/citations..
> 
> Seth Rich = not proven yet... but fbi won’t even hand over the dnc server.... hmmmm
> 
> The sooner you get rid of your tunnel vision the better you will be able to cope with your new reality.




Seth Rich

LOL


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You can't even keep Hannity's lies straight in your head. He claims (incorrectly) that the DNC would not hand over their server *to the FBI*. Who do you think that the FBI should be turning their server over to in your delusional fantasy?
> 
> You are a perfect Republican or Berniebaby (take your pick) - delusional with a false sense of knowing what the hell you are talking about - which you don't.



The anti thesis of the Bernie babies = corporate democrat run DNC. Most likely you will throw warren under the bus when media black balls her for Biden.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> The anti thesis of the Bernie babies = corporate democrat run DNC. Most likely you will throw warren under the bus when media black balls her for Biden.


Uh huh. And the FBI won't turn over the server to who? Hmmmm


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 4404802
> 
> Seth Rich
> 
> LOL



While you continue to obfuscate and beguile the forum, I’m already in contact with Elizabeth Warrens campaign... put can’t just talk the talk if you want a Democrat in office.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> ^^Cites -- Seth Rich murdered, Chemtrails, Human caused global warming was deliberate -- as facts, then complains about being called crazy.
> 
> Calling a tin foil hat conspiracy theorist "loony" is an accurate statement. You need help. Your first step toward wellness is admitting you need help.
> 
> LOL Seth Rich


But pizza gate was real ...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2019)

vote republicans out....then lock trump up


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> While you continue to obfuscate and beguile the forum, I’m already in contact with Elizabeth Warrens campaign... put can’t just talk the talk if you want a Democrat in office.


Seth Rich



LOL


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Your tunnel vision is almost unbearable. Hillary a non establishment figure? Lol!! Was that before she and Lynn De Roth took the double ended dildo; or perhaps before she got paid 600k a speech for wall street???
> 
> She’s a neo con war hawk bankster buddy all the way... and cnn sponges like yourself sold Bernie down the drain.


When was that? Did she get that out of high school? Was the rockefellers or who ever is the bad guy in your narrative pay for her private school?

Or was it after a lifetime of work and gaining experience and building a strong reputation that you are able to then cash in on?

Mr golden toilet Trump who was getting millions of dollars a year from his daddy at the age of 3, was born elite. 


Lord Bonkey said:


> lol Russian? we still pretending he isnt an Israeli agent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


know... was that on purpose?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> No I am grounded and rational. I back my truth with empirical evidence; while you live in some fantasy world that Russian trolls attack the forum. I only appear to be delusional to you, because you are in-fact delusional yourself.









Your 'evidence' is some cook who has not been in intelligence for almost 30 years and is trying to sell a Russian planted conspiracy story.

Those little hints here and there in the different Russian election reports by the FBI are starting to make more sense. Some of the emails in the data dump to Wikileaks was planted material. And now you are popping up using the stuff to sell your little Russian conspiracy theory that is being sold by people who have confirmed that they are liars time and again.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

That is your assertion not mine. Nothing published in Wikileaks has ever been proven wrong in 15 years... if so; than show me evidence... you loved him when he went after bush. Just wait until I make my Wikileaks thread. 




hanimmal said:


> Your 'evidence' is some cook who has not been in intelligence for almost 30 years and is trying to sell a Russian planted conspiracy story.
> 
> Those little hints here and there in the different Russian election reports by the FBI are starting to make more sense. Some of the emails in the data dump to Wikileaks was planted material. And now you are popping up using the stuff to sell your little Russian conspiracy theory that is being sold by people who have confirmed that they are liars time and again.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> That is your assertion not mine. Nothing published in Wikileaks has ever been proven wrong in 15 years... if so; than show me evidence... you loved him when he went after bush. Just wait until I make my Wikileaks thread.


I never liked Wikileaks. There is a way to do things, running away to Russians propagandists and hurting our country is not the right way.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I never liked Wikileaks. There is a way to do things, running away to Russians propagandists and hurting our country is not the right way.


Here i’ll correct you... “I’m too lazy to read through Wikileaks...”

Let’s not forget that Wikileaks purpose was to expose crimes of government and establishment figures who were usurping the democratic process.

So never read the paradise papers, or war crimes in Iraq, the 9/11 info, or formation of Isis?

Oh right... typical uniformed limited hangout... and why should I value your opinion???


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2019)

The ramblings of a loon.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Here i’ll correct you... “I’m too lazy to read through Wikileaks...”
> 
> Let’s not forget that Wikileaks purpose was to expose crimes of government and establishment figures who were usurping the democratic process.
> 
> ...









Assange got kicked out of embassy for spying. Wikileaks is a foreign propaganda site that is very suspect and most 'leaks' will end up with shit added into the dump if there is not good enough dirt.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-ecuador-assange-moreno/ecuadors-president-says-assange-tried-to-use-its-embassy-to-spy-idUSKCN1RR0J7

Maybe he didn't start out a Russian turd, but eventually they ran him. And maybe not only Russia, but it doesn't matter, it's all going to be dragged out into the open soon enough.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Assange got kicked out of embassy for spying. Wikileaks is a foreign propaganda site that is very suspect and most 'leaks' will end up with shit added into the dump if there is not good enough dirt.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-ecuador-assange-moreno/ecuadors-president-says-assange-tried-to-use-its-embassy-to-spy-idUSKCN1RR0J7
> 
> Maybe he didn't start out a Russian turd, but eventually they ran him. And maybe not only Russia, but it doesn't matter, it's all going to be dragged out into the open soon enough.


In other words you have never looked into it, and have no clue what you are talking about. Let me rephrase the question: is there anything Wikileaks has released that has been proven wrong??

If not; why don’t you give a damn?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> and why should I value your opinion???


I could give a rats ass about you valuing me. I tried to be polite to you, I offered you evidence nonstop, that you ignored. I watched and read your propaganda, and politely showed you why it was obviously bullshit, you would then ignore that too. Now you just troll. If you want to listen to liars lie to you over me, you have that right. 

I am just not going to let you spread your lies all over this site without rebutting every stupid shit thing you try to pass of as "Truth"








PokerJay83 said:


> In other words you have never looked into it, and have no clue what you are talking about. Let me rephrase the question: is there anything Wikileaks has released that has been proven wrong??
> 
> If not; why don’t you give a damn?


I am not going to bother chasing every batshit claim you make to point out all the holes. I may one day be bored enough to pick them apart here and there, but I know this is a long game. I have a couple years of having to push back against your handlers tide of bullshit left in me before I get to relax on it and all you trolls are fully exposed and dealt with, I got time to go through your crazy, just not immediately.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I could give a rats ass about you valuing me. I tried to be polite to you, I offered you evidence nonstop, that you ignored. I watched and read your propaganda, and politely showed you why it was obviously bullshit, you would then ignore that too. Now you just troll. If you want to listen to liars lie to you over me, you have that right.
> 
> I am just not going to let you spread your lies all over this site without rebutting every stupid shit thing you try to pass of as "Truth"
> 
> ...


So you can refute the findings of Wikileaks, but have never bothered to read any of the findings? I find that repugnant.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2019)

Well Putin must have given the orange idiot a wish list and treasonous tRUmp is trying to give him what he wants, now he wants to pull out of the open skies treaty, scorched earth.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I could give a rats ass about you valuing me. I tried to be polite to you, I offered you evidence nonstop, that you ignored. I watched and read your propaganda, and politely showed you why it was obviously bullshit, you would then ignore that too. Now you just troll. If you want to listen to liars lie to you over me, you have that right.
> 
> I am just not going to let you spread your lies all over this site without rebutting every stupid shit thing you try to pass of as "Truth"
> 
> ...


vote republicans out.....


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2019)

ugh! hamster teeth..think there's any pubes in them?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> So you can refute the findings of Wikileaks, but have never bothered to read any of the findings? I find that repugnant.


Who cares what you find repugnant? Tip about politics, remember nobody cares about you, therefore nobody is out to get you when they get in power. 

And what is the point of reading wikileaks, you will never know what is held back, what was inserted to be more damning, and what is flat out made up. It is easy to design a narrative and cherry pick little facts to make it seem plausible.

And for the record, I did jump on at one point to figure out what everyone was talking about in 2015, when Trump started his conspiracy against the American Presidential election with the Russians (at the least). Any actual context or understanding of situations is removed and knowing how easy it would be to slip things into it that you wouldn't have time to go through is just blindly cherry picking a narrative once again.

Now if you got some shit with aliens, I am all about it.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> So you can refute the findings of Wikileaks, but have never bothered to read any of the findings? I find that repugnant.


I cant take you seriously now that you changed your avitar


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> That is your assertion not mine. Nothing published in Wikileaks has ever been proven wrong in 15 years... if so; than show me evidence... you loved him when he went after bush. Just wait until I make my Wikileaks thread.


Lol.

Tool.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> So you can refute the findings of Wikileaks, but have never bothered to read any of the findings? I find that repugnant.


Plasma beings

I want to know more about plasma beings

Tell us about plasma beings.

Seth Rich, LOL


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 7, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Plasma beings
> 
> I want to know more about plasma beings
> 
> ...



California... where income inequality has gotten to the point where cities have to hire poop patrols to clean up the shit laying all around in public from displaced citizens.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> California... where income inequality has gotten to the point where cities have to hire poop patrols to clean up the shit laying all around in public from displaced citizens.


you still aren't listening. You talk your lies but they don't answer the factual counter arguments.

So, I'm much more interested in your fake theories, oh most knowing one about fake shit.

Plasma beings. 

I want to know more about plasma beings.

Seth Rich, LOL


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> California... where income inequality has gotten to the point where cities have to hire poop patrols to clean up the shit laying all around in public from displaced citizens.


California is a liberal state with compassion for the poor, so they flock there from heartless red states. Conservatives have none compassion for the less fortunate.
Vote republicans out


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 8, 2019)

There's only one way that obvious troll is still active: It's actually @rollitup

Any other organization with even an iota of honor would have shit canned that troll days ago. It must be @rollitup trying to pump up the hit counter on the site for the advertising dollars while at the same time having a good time at our expense just for the LOLs.

Nothing else makes any sense.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 8, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> There's only one way that obvious troll is still active: It's actually @rollitup
> 
> Any other organization with even an iota of honor would have shit canned that troll days ago. It must be @rollitup trying to pump up the hit counter on the site for the advertising dollars while at the same time having a good time at our expense just for the LOLs.
> 
> Nothing else makes any sense.


Who will you idiots argue with after they grant your wish and ban all the scary men that dont agree with you? 
That's not to say that pokerjay is right or ok,theres definitely something off about this one lol. 
But he's a Russian troll or wait now its rollitup playin with us? 
You're not smart.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Who will you idiots argue with after they grant your wish and ban all the scary men that dont agree with you?
> That's not to say that pokerjay is right or ok,theres definitely something off about this one lol.
> But he's a Russian troll or wait now its rollitup playin with us?
> You're not smart.


What was your previous username?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2019)

The 3-stroke army said:


> Can't impeach someone that built the best economy in the world combined with record employment. That only gets you re-elected. Dems KNOW they are doomed in 2020.
> 
> 
> MAGA


That is why we aren't impeaching the last actual President Mr Obama


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Who will you idiots argue with after they grant your wish and ban all the scary men that dont agree with you?
> That's not to say that pokerjay is right or ok,theres definitely something off about this one lol.
> But he's a Russian troll or wait now its rollitup playin with us?
> You're not smart.


He said " men " LOL


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2019)

The 3-stroke army said:


> Can't impeach someone that built the best economy in the world combined with record employment. That only gets you re-elected. Dems KNOW they are doomed in 2020.
> 
> 
> MAGA


vote republicans out.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 8, 2019)

Trump is pretty much guaranteeing an obstruction of justice charge. 

Know why? Because he's guilty and he knows it will come out.


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Oct 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> California is a liberal state with compassion for the poor, so they flock there from heartless red states. Conservatives have none compassion for the less fortunate.
> Vote republicans out


Compassion for the poor? By hiking up taxes and housing so that people are having to sell everything and live in RV’s? By putting boulders and spikes down so the homeless can’t sleep? Oh right, you make sure they have clean needles, that’s compassionate. Lol San Fran is run but nothing but Democrats and look at how quickly that place has turned to shit....literally


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2019)

Sa


FunkeyMunkey said:


> Compassion for the poor? By hiking up taxes and housing so that people are having to sell everything and live in RV’s? By putting boulders and spikes down so the homeless can’t sleep? Oh right, you make sure they have clean needles, that’s compassionate. Lol San Fran is run but nothing but Democrats and look at how quickly that place has turned to shit....literally


San Francisco is top ten is the most desirable places to live in this nation

how is your little hometown of hawley Alabama doing?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> Compassion for the poor? By hiking up taxes and housing so that people are having to sell everything and live in RV’s? By putting boulders and spikes down so the homeless can’t sleep? Oh right, you make sure they have clean needles, that’s compassionate. Lol San Fran is run but nothing but Democrats and look at how quickly that place has turned to shit....literally


Yes clean needles are compassionate.....vote republicans out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2019)

What gives here? What interest would an ignoramus like Trump have in this? I think Vlad wants it and Donald must be looking for a Rat hole to run to, good luck with that! Uncle Sam is gonna destroy Vlad after this bullshit, he must know what is coming, he should be terrified, so should all Russians.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trump administration expected to announce exit from 'Open Skies' treaty*
By Ryan Browne, CNN

Updated 9:50 PM ET, Tue October 8, 2019








Trump administration expected to announce exit from 'Open Skies' treaty


The Trump administration is expected to soon announce that it plans to exit the "Open Skies" treaty, a US official tells CNN, a move that has already drawn condemnation from Democrats in Congress.




www.cnn.com





Washington (CNN)The Trump administration is expected to soon announce that it plans to exit the "Open Skies" treaty, a US official tells CNN, a move that has already drawn condemnation from Democrats in Congress.
The treaty, which was signed in 1992 and went into effect in 2002, allows 34 member states to conduct unarmed surveillance flights over one another's territories. According to the State Department, the treaty "is designed to enhance mutual understanding and confidence by giving all participants, regardless of size, a direct role in gathering information through aerial imaging on military forces and activities of concern to them."
In a statement, a State Department spokesperson said they were aware of Democratic lawmakers' letters regarding the treaty.
"We do not comment on Congressional correspondence. We continue to implement the treaty and are in full compliance with our obligations under this Treaty, unlike Russia," the spokesperson said.

The White House and Pentagon have not responded to CNN's requests for comment on the matter.
Democrats have been quick to criticize the impending announcement.
"Pulling out of the Open Skies Treaty, an important multilateral arms control agreement, would be yet another gift from the Trump Administration to (Russian President Vladimir) Putin," the top Democrats on the House Foreign Affairs, House Armed Services, Senate Armed Services and Senate Foreign Relations committees wrote in a letter to Secretary of Defense Mark Esper and Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.
"Not only is there no case for withdrawal on the grounds of national security, there has been no consultation with the Congress or with our allies about this consequential decision. Any action by this administration to withdraw from critical international treaties without the approval of the Senate is deeply concerning," wrote Sen. Bob Menendez of New Jersey, Sen. Jack Reed of Rhode Island, Rep. Eliot Engel of New York and Rep. Adam Smith of Washington state.

The Russian Embassy in Washington wrote a tweet Tuesday expressing support for the treaty, saying: "We consider the #OpenSkiesTreaty to be an important instrument in ensuring European security on the same level as the 2011 Vienna document on confidence- and security-building measures."
In 2017, an unarmed Russian Air Force aircraft flew over the US Capitol, the Pentagon, the Central Intelligence Agency and Joint Base Andrews at a low altitude as part of the treaty.
The US has in the past accused Moscow of imposing restrictions on flights near its exclave of Kaliningrad, an area between Poland and Lithuania where the Russian military maintains a robust presence.
CNN's Paul LeBlanc, Jennifer Hansler, Jon Ostrower, Peter Morris and Noah Gray contributed to this report.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2019)

vote republicans out


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 8, 2019)

I found this tweet from 2015. I believe this is one of the Saudi billionaires that MBS shook down via black water security (Erick Prince brother of Betsey Devos)?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2019)

Just a average day in the life of a tRUmp supporter.









Trump supporter arrested for pulling gun on woman over her Elizabeth Warren bumper sticker


Police in Moorhead, Minnesota this week arrested a Trump supporter who allegedly pulled his gun on a woman because he disapproved of her bumper sticker supporting the presidential candidacy of Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA).The Star Tribune reports that an 18-year-old Moorhead woman told local...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 9, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Just a average day in the life of a tRUmp supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alpha male.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Who will you idiots argue with after they grant your wish and ban all the scary men that dont agree with you?
> That's not to say that pokerjay is right or ok,theres definitely something off about this one lol.
> But he's a Russian troll or wait now its rollitup playin with us?
> You're not smart.


It's not that people disagree with the stupid ideas you espouse, it's your whole antisocial attitude.
Poker is a person with mental health issues, or he is a Russian troll, that's real simple for normal folks to see, you not so much.
*Glovelove*
Active Member -* Profile hidden and past posts*, use search engine to find past posts
Joined and came here and experience in politics for someone who* joined Jan 13, 2019

You do believe black, Hispanic and Muslim citizens have the same rights as everybody else? 
That brown people are just as good as you are ?
Not hard questions to answer, will you or will you deflect?
Do you still support Donald Trump?* another easy question * just answering this one probably answer the rest, perhaps.

Nothing to talk about until we know the answers to the above, and the reasons if required. I believe it's your intention to cause harm and suffering to these people. Am I wrong? Remember your past posts, others here will. Troll and sock puppet or legitimate participant, your call.

*Also, did you apologize for your antisocial behavior with DrAmberTichrome, insulting a lady ain't gonna get ya any respect among men.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> ban all the scary men that


*You ain't scary, just stupid to most others here, I don't consider you to me a man either*. Men apologize to lady's they have publicly insulted over nothing. Say yer sorry little boy, grow up and be a man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> Compassion for the poor? By hiking up taxes and housing so that people are having to sell everything and live in RV’s? By putting boulders and spikes down so the homeless can’t sleep? Oh right, you make sure they have clean needles, that’s compassionate. Lol San Fran is run but nothing but Democrats and look at how quickly that place has turned to shit....literally


*So Munkey, what do they do for junkies in your home town?* 

Lot's of folks using hillbilly heroin down south, white trash fur the most part. Houses are cheap where ya live because ya live in a shit hole that nobody wants to live in, with your kind as neighbors and stinking the trailer park up with racism and such.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Sa
> 
> 
> San Francisco is top ten is the most desirable places to live in this nation
> ...


Trump is still around 80% support among whites in Alabama, no cure fur stupid. *Figure that most of the white male population should be nutted.* *Problem solved, short term pain, long term gain.* They don't like the constitution anyway and they figure it's OK when Donald breaks it, so they should not have a problem with their own public castration, as a punishment for racist speech or acts.. I kinda like the idea, eugenics too and saves money on prisons. Yep heavy fines and free public surgery, it worked fur slaves and it will work fur the descendants of former owners and crackers too! *Mandatory minimums Buck, $10K fine and 2 nuts.*  This would have worked much better than reconstruction!      

Maybe make it part of some reparations program and give some black men the chance to wield the knife! It was constitutional to nut a slave for almost a hundred years too.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2019)

FunkeyMunkey said:


> Compassion for the poor? By hiking up taxes and housing so that people are having to sell everything and live in RV’s? By putting boulders and spikes down so the homeless can’t sleep? Oh right, you make sure they have clean needles, that’s compassionate. Lol San Fran is run but nothing but Democrats and look at how quickly that place has turned to shit....literally


I think they more meant that the rural cities/suburbs throughout the country that the people lived before they became homeless were the shitty ones for not helping their people at home. They end up in cities because they got ran out of everywhere else. 

But unless they needed to be sure nobody slept there to be safe it is a shitty thing to put spikes down to hurt people. We need to do a better job as a country/world at providing a way for everyone to live a safe healthy life.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 9, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *You ain't scary, just stupid to most others here, I don't consider you to me a man either*. Men apologize to lady's they have publicly insulted over nothing. Say yer sorry little boy, grow up and be a man.


Shut the fuck Up!!! You have been rambling on about nothing for weeks
Go guzzle maple syrup and stfu


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Shut the fuck Up!!! You have been rambling on about nothing for weeks
> Go guzzle maple syrup and stfu


Why sheeeit chicken lover, you is pissed boy!


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 9, 2019)

Na just playin a bit,before I get too deep for ya.

It'll come in time,patience grasshopper


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Shut the fuck Up!!! You have been rambling on about nothing for weeks
> Go guzzle maple syrup and stfu


DIY just owned you like a slave, pussy boy


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 9, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why sheeeit chicken lover, you is pissed boy!


I do appreciate the shortness of this post though, much easier on the eyes.much less psychotic lol.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 9, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> DIY just owned you like a slave, pussy boy


Ok thanks for the heads up,I had no idea


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> DIY just owned you like a slave, pussy boy


From the timing of his posts, he's got a hot poker up his ass tonight. I'm having so much fun I can't even get around to rolling a joint Buck! Rob Roy is in fine form, monkey hunting too       Life is good, I got trolls!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Ok thanks for the heads up,I had no idea


That’s because you’re retarded


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 9, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> That’s because you’re retarded


Been a hot minute since you used the word sock 
Are you ok deck boy?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2019)

*Yet another slam dunk impeachment article, another day another scandal. This alone should bring him down and put him in prison.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump asked Tillerson to interfere in DOJ case against Giuliani client: report*
BY MARTY JOHNSON - 10/09/19 07:10 PM EDT








Trump asked Tillerson to interfere in DOJ case against Giuliani client: report


President Trump pressured then-Secretary of State Rex Tillerson to help convince the Department of Justice (DOJ) to drop a criminal investigation against an Iranian-Turkish gold trader who was also a client of Trump's current p




thehill.com






*President Trump pressured then-Secretary of State Rex Tillerson to help convince the Department of Justice (DOJ) to drop a criminal investigation against an Iranian-Turkish gold trader who was also a client of Trump's current personal lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, Bloomberg reports.*

Tillerson refused Trump's 2017 request, saying it would be illegal to interfere with an ongoing investigation. He repeated his stance to then-chief of staff John Kelly in a hallway conversation in the White House.

At the time, Reza Zarrab, the trader in question, was being prosecuted by a New York federal court on charges of evading U.S. sanctions against Iran’s nuclear program, according to Bloomberg. As a result, Zarrab hired Giuliani and former Attorney General Michael Mukasey.

Giuliani reportedly reached out to U.S. officials numerous in attempts to solve his client's situation outside of the court system.

The report comes amid growing scrutiny over the president's dealings with foreign leaders, especially in light of a recent whistleblower report that raised concerns over a phone call Trump held in which he pressed Ukraine's president to investigate former Vice President Joe Biden and his son. The scandal has also implicated Giuliani, whose own dealings in Ukraine have drawn the attention of lawmakers in recent weeks.

The report also comes shortly after Trump announced he was pulling U.S. troops out of northeastern Syria ahead of an expected Turkish offensive against Kurdish forces there. Presdient Recep Tayyip Erdogan announced on Wednesday that he had formally launched the invasion.

Zarrab's release was reportedly of high priority for Erdogan until the trader decided to cooperate with New York prosecutors.

Tillerson has openly said that Trump asked him multiple times to do things that would break the law, according to the news source.

Eventually, Zarrab pleaded guilty and reportedly testified against Mehmet Hakan Atilla, who was in charge of international banking at Halkbank, a state-owned Turkish bank.

Erdogan, Zarrab asserted, knew and supported the laundering effort on behalf of Iran, according to the new outlet. The Turkish President has denied these allegations vehemently.

The White House, Kelly and Tillerson all declined to comment to Bloomberg.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2019)

*No Kangaroo Court: Trump's Refusal To Cooperate With Congress Constitutes Obstruction*





In an 8-page letter to Congress, the White House laid out the administration's plan to openly obstruct the impeachment inquiry against the President


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 9, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> DIY just owned you like a slave, pussy boy


dyi is nuts. He’s not right in the head. Too much sauce


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> dyi is nuts. He’s not right in the head. Too much sauce


You pretend to hate trump while getting caught starting sock puppet accounts with his re-election slogan as your username and you dawn over what a manly man he is

and you think your act is working

you are mentally ill. You are not fit to pass judgment on us sane people, you russian retard


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 10, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You pretend to hate trump while getting caught starting sock puppet accounts


All GOP'ers have to do that to make it look like somebody else on earth is as stupid as they are and believes the same shit.


----------



## shimbob (Oct 10, 2019)

Trump Lashes Out at Fox News Poll as Barr Meets With Murdoch (Published 2019)


Aides to both Mr. Murdoch and Mr. Barr declined requests for comment on the meeting.




www.nytimes.com




Trump sent his attack dog to FOX after they published the latest polls showing a majority want trump out. 
How do you think that conversation went? "My boss doesn't like what you're publishing. Stop it" ie 1st amendment violation?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2019)

*Rudy Giuliani’s two henchmen were trying to flee the country when arrested*
*They were Russians too!*








Rudy Giuliani's two henchmen were trying to flee the country when arrested


The two foreign-born men who have been helping President Donald Trump's attorney Rudy Giuliani find dirt on former Vice President Joe Biden and his family were indicted and arrested early this morning while at Dulles Airport just west of Washington, D.C.According to MSNBC, the men, Lev Parnas...




www.rawstory.com






*The two foreign-born men who have been helping President Donald Trump’s attorney Rudy Giuliani find dirt on former Vice President Joe Biden and his family were indicted and arrested early this morning while at Dulles Airport just west of Washington, D.C.

According to MSNBC, the men, Lev Parnas and Igor Fruman, were on an outbound international flight attempting to flee the country.*

“These charges filed by the United States attorney office for the Southern District of New York, the federal prosecutors here in Manhattan,” reported NBC News correspondent Tom Winter. “They’re going to appear in Virginia first because they were arrested at Dulles Airport last night. Literally, as you were just speaking, more information from my colleague Joe Valiquette, the two were arrested on an outbound flight, so they were on their way out of the country when they were arrested according to Joe. One of the other individuals taken into custody in San Francisco, and it’s not clear yet, whether or not he has been taken into custody. So we’re still working on that. Both of these two businessmen were on their way out of the United States last night.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2019)

Can we stop saying that tRUmp supporters are just your average working man, turns out the term deplorable was spot on.









‘He could sprout horns’: Trump supporter boasts he would ‘vote twice’ if president turned into literal Satan


A Wisconsin Trump supporter suggested he would eagerly commit voter fraud to back the president, even if he turned into the devil himself.Bloomberg has been reaching out to die-hard Republican voter William Chaney and other supporters of President Donald Trump to take their temperature since the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2019)

tRUmp country, who the fuck wants to go to Alabama to begin with. Their state song must have the banjo music from the movie Deliverance.









Alabama Senate Votes to Virtually Eliminate Tourism to Alabama


“This will be the best thing to keep people from visiting Alabama since Roy Moore,” Greg Reed, the Senate Majority Leader and a supporter of the measure, said.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp country, who the fuck wants to go to Alabama to begin with. Their state song must have the banjo music from the movie Deliverance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they could hold Black fest, or Afro week, or some other name that would drive "good ole boys" wild. Try to get black people in America to attend in Alabama,* make it a party, with great music too*! Get as many of the 60 million black , or brown citizens as you can, and as many armed to the teeth as you can too, show your respect for the liberal state gun laws. Even 5 or 10 million black people in Alabama would probably cause wide spread mental collapse among the white racist population, and no doubt several would crack under the strain of overwhelming fear, and start shooting people, you could almost guarantee a minimum of three mass murders, by white terrorists in Alabama during* Reparations reminder week, *with several million brown folks in *attendance*. 

A caravan of 5 million armed black people heading for Alabama, for some fun and good music, at a planned ( *law suits etc*) music festival. Most of the white population would shit a brick, there would be road blocks and free lance check points run by armed private white militias. The black entertainers and musicians will draw millions, they are after all, the best in the business.

Time to get in their face and go where they live, stop playing defense with traitors, ya got the wind at your back now, time to go on the offensive. * Alabama population 5 million 20% black, America 60 million *+ black, next year Mississippi and so on, repeat as required. Buy some union soldier blue uniforms and wear them, muskets and all, they like to reenact old battles and there is always a shortage of blues, give'em some blues I say! Besides it will give them an excuse to wear the red MAGA hat with the grey uniform and replace the grey kepi

*(Google) *Alabama's African American* *population is 1,251,311, and it accounts for 26.2 percent of the state's population* and 3.2 percent of the nation's Africa *American* population according to the 2010 census. *Alabama* is steeped in *black* history.

*4.90 million-* *Alabama Population 2019*. According to US Census projections for *2019*, *Alabama*'s *population* is estimated to be 4.90 million

As of July 2016, White *Americans* are the *racial majority*. African *Americans* are the largest *racial* minority, comprising an estimated 12.7% of the population. Hispanic and Latino *Americans* are the largest ethnic minority, comprising an estimated 17.8% of the population.

*What percent of the US is black 2017?*
On that date, according to the projection, the *black* population would constitute 17.9 *percent* of the nation's total population.Jan 10, 2017
*AROUND 60 MILLION CITIZENS, that is political clout and it needs to be harnessed properly for the benefit of these citizens.*


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2019)

*Do Americans Support Impeaching Trump?*

538.com aggregates results from all the major polls and assigns weights according to historical accuracy and methodology of each poll. It's about as good an unbiased source on statistical analysis of political trends as there is. The figure below shows a strong inflection favoring impeachment across the political spectrum ever since the Ukraine news hit. Overall, about half in this country support impeachment. It's the Independent voters that will make the difference in this issue. Republicans have lost their way and are headed for the dustbins of history. There is no hope for the crop of right wing fascists currently in control that party. Still, though, with 50% against impeachment, Trump's going nowhere but he is heading in the wrong direction if he wants to win in 2020.









Do Americans Support Impeaching Trump?


FiveThirtyEight is tracking polls that ask whether respondents support impeaching President Trump.




fivethirtyeight.com





View attachment 4406732


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 12, 2019)

William Barr: Our Less Christian Society Is To Blame For Mental Illness And Drug Abuse


"Judeo-Christian moral standards are like God’s instruction manual for ... the best operation for human society," said the attorney general.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2019)

From pedophile to religious leader, quite the journey, fucking cults.









Karen Pence tells women 'don't be afraid to get on knees' for Trump


Karen Pence, who appeared on stage alongside the president's daughter-in-law, Lara Trump, said she was 'all in' in backing Donald Trump during a 'Women for Trump' rally in Minnesota.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> From pedophile to religious leader, quite the journey, fucking cults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She learned that from her husband.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2019)

I read some crazy ass shit a while ago that claimed Barr was part of a organized group that is trying to make America a Christian run state, like those crazy Muslims with sharia law only the Christian version. I thought it had to be more of the nonsense from the Q nut jobs, maybe not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> I read some crazy ass shit a while ago that claimed Barr was part of a organized group that is trying to make America a Christian run state, like those crazy Muslims with sharia law only the Christian version. I thought it had to be more of the nonsense from the Q nut jobs, maybe not.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407136


Sounds like Brett Kavanaugh Dominionist like Eric Prince


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm thinking this is no coincidence either, fucking cults.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 12, 2019)

Evangelicals have been working on this for years. It isn't a secret. Hang with them a while. I was born into it. I woke up. Most I live by and deal with on a daily basis get 99% of the information they consume from Fox and the church they attend. Well organized and run.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Evangelicals have been working on this for years. It isn't a secret. Hang with them a while. I was born into it. I woke up. Most I live by and deal with on a daily basis get 99% of the information they consume from Fox and the church they attend. Well organized and run.


So the miracle spring water crowd want to make the rules, fucking delusional cults.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> So the miracle spring water crowd want to make the rules, fucking delusional cults.


I think Jesus is done in American politics, Cheeto Jesus did him in, knife in the back, and cut his throat, before he even made it to the cross. They cannot claim moral superiority over a whore house, most whores have more integrity than they do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2019)

I saw another asshole tonight (in addition to the wag in the Liberty University hoodie). This clown had a "Donald Pump" shirt on claiming that Donald "makes America strong". God I hate living in this shithole red state.



Of course, the dildo had cut off the sleeves.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 12, 2019)

Religious right sticks by Trump as political heat rises


As the threat of impeachment looms, President Donald Trump is digging in and taking solace in the base that helped him get elected: conservative evangelical Christians who laud his commitment to enacting their agenda...




www.apnews.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2019)

The Retard in rare form .... #FuckTrump and he fucks kids .


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 12, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> From pedophile to religious leader, quite the journey, fucking cults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 13, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yep. It is because so many of us, like you, believe in partisan fantasies with zero foundation in fact. The left is not immune to it (right @ttystikk - I mean, bomb canisters just don't come to rest on a bed, right?) but the right is pretty much wholly devoured and manipulated by it. Our country is now ruled by a tyranny of dunces.


Where is @ttystikk, I miss him  I miss the pimpster.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

i can barely masturbate to this forum anymore


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Oct 13, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp has begun his scorched earth plan, he will burn this country down to hold onto power.


That's all he has ever done, burn everything and everyone down all around him. Pos. Vote Republicans out


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I saw another asshole tonight (in addition to the wag in the Liberty University hoodie). This clown had a "Donald Pump" shirt on claiming that Donald "makes America strong". God I hate living in this shithole red state.
> 
> View attachment 4407277
> 
> Of course, the dildo had cut off the sleeves.


i would have harassed him into either attacking me, or taking the fucking thing off....
NEVER let stupidity pass unchallenged


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


>


doesn't ivanka look like she wants to murder someone?....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would have harassed him into either attacking me, or taking the fucking thing off....
> NEVER let stupidity pass unchallenged


how many times have you let me post here though, you fraudulent bastard


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> how many times have you let me post her though, you fraudulent bastard


you are the exception....no way i can keep up to you......


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you are the exception....no way i can keep up to you......









i take that as a complimence, sir


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

Opinion

*Luckily, Trump Is an Unstable Non-Genius*
*His mental deficiencies may save American democracy.*

By Paul Krugman
Opinion Columnist

Oct. 10, 2019








Opinion | Luckily, Trump Is an Unstable Non-Genius (Published 2019)


His mental deficiencies may save American democracy.




www.nytimes.com





The surprising thing about the constitutional crisis we’re now facing is that it took so long to happen. It was obvious from early on that the president of the United States is a would-be autocrat who accepts no limits on his power and considers criticism a form of treason, and he is backed by a party that has denied the legitimacy of its opposition for many years. Something like this moment was inevitable.
What still hangs in the balance is the outcome. And if democracy survives — which is by no means certain — it will largely be thanks to one unpredictable piece of good luck: Donald Trump’s mental deficiency.
I don’t mean that Trump is stupid; a stupid man couldn’t have managed to defraud so many people over so many years. Nor do I mean that he’s crazy, although his speeches and tweets (“my great and unmatched wisdom”; the Kurds weren’t there on D-Day) keep sounding loonier.

He is, however, lazy, utterly incurious and too insecure to listen to advice or ever admit to a mistake. And given that he is in fact what he accuses others of being — an enemy of the people — we should be thankful for his flaws.

The news item that got me thinking along these lines was, oddly, the latest budget review from the Congressional Budget Office, projecting a fiscal 2019 deficit of almost a trillion dollars — up by more than $300 billion from the deficit Trump inherited.
Never mind the clear demonstration that the G.O.P.’s Obama-era hyperventilating about deficits was completely hypocritical. The more important point is that $300 billion is a lot of money, and it should have been enough to buy Trump a lot of political gain.
After all, other white nationalists trying to do what Trump is trying to do — subvert the rule of law and convert their nations from democracies on paper to one-party autocracies in practice — have solidified their grasp on power by delivering at least a bit on their populist promises. In Poland, for example, the Law and Justice party has increased social spending and is now promising a big rise in the minimum wage.

Trump’s domestic economic policy, however, has been standard Republican top-down class warfare. None of that $300 billion went for social benefits or even his continually promised, never-delivered infrastructure plan. Instead, it went mainly into tax cuts for corporations and the wealthy that have done little to boost investment.

At the same time, Trump has pursued his personal tariff obsession despite mounting evidence that it’s hurting growth. The economy was supposed to be his big political selling point. Instead, polls of his net job approval on economic policy are, on average, barely positive even now — and likely to get worse as tariffs on consumer goods bite and the economy slows.

But Trump’s squandered economic opportunities are, of course, secondary at this point to his de facto self-impeachment.
Just a few weeks ago it seemed that Trump would skate on charges both of colluding with Russia to subvert the 2016 election and of obstruction of justice; the Mueller report was basically a bust, partly because the story was complicated, partly because of Robert Mueller’s diffidence.

But Trump has managed to make things clear enough for everyone to understand. First he demanded that foreign regimes produce dirt on domestic political rivals, not just in phone calls but right there on camera. Now he’s engaged in a crude, obvious effort to stonewall the House impeachment inquiry that is clearly an impeachable offense in itself.
*more...*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would have harassed him into either attacking me, or taking the fucking thing off....
> NEVER let stupidity pass unchallenged


Couldn't. With the family. Bad example.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2019)

IMPEACH. TRY CONVICT REMOVE. INDICT TRY CONVICIT DEPORT TO PRISON IN MEXICO


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 13, 2019)

This is what will bring Trump down








Hundreds of ISIS supporters escape camp in Syria as Turkish troops approach, Kurds say


Hundreds of people affiliated with the Islamic State escaped a camp where they were being held on Sunday after Turkish forces approached the Kurdish-held town, Kurdish officials said.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 13, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> This is what will bring Trump down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> trump is fucking us all kids!


You’re out of control. Lol. Trump is doing nothing to you. You are driving yourself crazy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> You’re out of control. Lol. Trump is doing nothing to you. You are driving yourself crazy.


What came first?

Trump's mental illness or his follower's mental illnesses?

Historians will study this for years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Couldn't. With the family. Bad example.


It's gonna come down to public shaming sooner or later, if he does not want to be embarrassed in public, family or not, don't dress like a traitor. This shit is gonna get much worse and will spawn a Helluva patriotic back lash. A red MAGA hat will be like sporting a swastika in 1943 America, old men and women would have beat the shit out of them on sight. Their sons, brothers, fathers and friends, were in the field fighting and they were fighting at home too, in the mines, factories, steel plants and shipyards.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> No they will not. They already know: one spoiled, demented, narcissistic, corrupt fuck manipulated a bunch of uneducated, moronic, inbred dumbasses.
> 
> It's the oldest story in the book.


I thought prostitution was the oldest story in the book.

Oh wait, that's part of the legacy too.

Great job Trump, you'll be remembered forever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I thought prostitution was the oldest story in the book.
> 
> Oh wait, that's part of the legacy too.
> 
> Great job Trump, you'll be remembered forever.


a WHORE IS A WHORE... Makes no difference if it's a lobbyist or a John paying for the screwing


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> a WHORE IS A WHORE... Makes no difference if it's a lobbyist or a John paying for the screwing


It makes a whole hell of a lot of difference, apparently.


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What came first?
> 
> Trump's mental illness or his follower's mental illnesses?
> 
> Historians will study this for years.


Coming from a guy who believes you can go to sleep a man and wake up a woman. Mind blowing to hear you throw accusations of being brain washed. Coming from the white guy who hates white people and pretends that they are terrorizing blacks in the streets...it’s too funny to me and I suspect that you may already be in a mental institution.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Coming from a guy who believes you can go sleep to a man and wake up woman a.


Did you have a stroke just now?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Coming from a guy who believes you can to sleep a man and wake up a woman. Mind blowing to hear you throw accusations of being brain washed. Coming from the white guy who hates white people and pretends that they are terrorizing blacks in the streets...it’s too funny to me and I suspect that you may already be in a mental institution.


Keep laughing.

They'll be in to clean your room soon.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Did you have a stroke just now?


He just has some sexual identity problems.

Probably since 7th grade, he'll work it out.


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Keep laughing.
> 
> They'll be in to clean your room soon.


Gonna be a long 4 more years of hearing you lunatics scream and throw your feces at the walls.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Gonna be a long 4 more years of hearing you lunatics scream and throw your feces at the walls.


And the earth is flat, right?

Go look at the polls and worry some more.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Gonna be a long 4 more years of hearing you lunatics scream and throw your feces at the walls.


You project more than drive in movie theater. Who's account is this? 

Why did your original one get banned?


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And the earth is flat, right?
> 
> Go look at the polls and worry some more.


Yep..4 more years of collecting liberal tears for the annual winners gathering I put on for the neighborhood


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Yep..4 more years of collecting liberal tears for the annual winners gathering I put on for the neighborhood


What was your original account banned for SirGreenthumb?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Yep..4 more years of collecting liberal tears for the annual winners gathering I put on for the neighborhood


Inbreds


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Inbreds


You got a problem with inbreeding bro? I thought you were tolerant?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Gonna be a long 4 more years of hearing you lunatics scream and throw your feces at the walls.


Not worried


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> You got a problem with inbreeding bro? I thought you were tolerant?


Yawn, got anything new, sweetheart.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> You got a problem with inbreeding bro? I thought you were tolerant?


Tolerance left when the radical right removed all principled people from the GOP 
Bring it


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> You got a problem with inbreeding bro? I thought you were tolerant?


Hello, Sirgreenthumb. Why are you still so analhurt over being exposed as a wife beater by @UncleBuck ?


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Yawn, got anything new, sweetheart.


Yawn..got anything new, sweetheart? Ahh..so boring. When does Justin-case ever say anything that demonstrates that he has a brain. Yaaaaaawwwwnnnn


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Tolerance left when the radical right removed all principled people from the GOP
> Bring it


Bring what?


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Hello, Sirgreenthumb. Why are you still so analhurt over being exposed as a wife beater by @UncleBuck ?


..go take your meds, schizo.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Yawn..got anything new, sweetheart? Ahh..so boring. When does Justin-case ever say anything that demonstrates that he has a brain. Yaaaaaawwwwnnnn


How often did you beat your wife this year, Sirgreenthumb? Has she finally filed charges and left your dumb fishbelly ass yet?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> ..go take your meds, schizo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

Maybe.... Might explain some things. Uppers would be his drug if he used one. These pictures confirm nothing, a presidential drug test would though.
He might be gobbling handfuls of Sudafed though, but it wouldn't do much*.

Piss POTUS, piss for me, the law should make mandatory drug testing a requirement along with full financial disclosure and income tax returns and a medical examination. This should be done before the electoral college meets to decide with committees of experts that all delegates are bound to follow their recommendations concerning health and fitness for office. Each party would have alternatives to take the place of any future Donald's

Just make the electoral college fulfill it's original purpose, to keep Donald Trump out of office, that was it's purpose, reform it so that it fulfills it. If ya can't get rid of it, and are stuck with it, put it to use as the constitution intended, as a lunatic and psycho filter.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Shocking Pics Confirm Trump's Use of "Uppers"*




Shocking pictures appear to confirm Donald Trump's likely use of "uppers" after boxes of Sudafed are found in his office desk

**If you take too much, symptoms of an overdose of Sudafed PE can include:*

headache
dizziness
high blood pressure
abnormal heart rhythm
seizures


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4407497


Heheee..hahahah. He he. Ha h. Tea time party laugh


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4407497


Fart. Fart. Poop. Poop. Hee hee. Haw haw


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Heheee..hahahah. He he. Ha h. Tea time party laugh


Take a big deep sip. This tea is spilt.

You need to stop beating your wife, and get over the fact that @UncleBuck exposed you, fishbelly.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe.... Might explain some things. Uppers would be his drug if he used one. These pictures confirm nothing, a presidential drug test would though.
> He might be gobbling handfuls of Sudafed though.
> 
> Piss POTUS, piss for me, the law should make mandatory drug testing a requirement along with full financial disclosure and income tax returns and a medical examination. This should be done before the electoral college meets to deiced with committees of experts and all delegates are bound to follow their recommendations concerning health and fitness for office. each party would have alternatives to take the place of any future Donald's
> ...


I seriously doubt that Donald was doing "shake n bake" in his office. The sudafed are clearly to clear his damaged sinuses after a cocaine binge.


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Take a big deep sip. This tea is spilt.
> 
> You need to stop beating your wife, and get over the fact that @UncleBuck exposed you, fishbelly.


Hee. Hee. Haw. Haw. Fart. Poop. Plop. Flush. Hehehehe


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Hee. Hee. Haw. Haw. Fart. Poop. Plop. Flush. Hehehehe


Why did your original account get banned, Sirgreenthumb?


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hee hee. Haw haw. Fart.


scumrot derelict said:


> Why did your original account get banned, Sirgreenthumb?


 Poop. Plop. Flush. Hehe hawhaw


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Hee hee. Haw haw. Fart.
> 
> Poop. Plop. Flush. Hehe hawhaw


Hey republican great reader, who do you like better?

George Will or Jerome Corsi?

Fuck George Will, right? Too pragmatic.


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hey republican great reader, who do you like better?
> 
> George Will or Jerome Corsi?
> 
> Fuck George Will, right? Too pragmatic.


 poop. Poop. Fart. Fart


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> poop. Poop. Fart. Fart


4 spam posts in a row?

That education is shining bright!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2019)

which one is the real vice president?


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 4 spam posts in a row?
> 
> That education is shining bright!


Poop. Poop. Fart. Fart. Trump make me mad. Poop. Plop. Orange man bad trigger me bad mommy. He hurt mommy’s boy, mommy. Poop. Fart.


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

This is what you guys sound like.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I seriously doubt that Donald was doing "shake n bake" in his office. The sudafed are clearly to clear his damaged sinuses after a cocaine binge.


Yeah too bad, Donald needs a nice *fentanyl* addiction and a shot or two of vodka in his diet Coke to top the night off. No tweeting at all hours then, Donald would sleep the sleep of the dead, we hope...


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah too bad, Donald needs a nice *fentanyl* addiction and a shot or two of vodka in his diet Coke to top the night off. No tweeting at all hours then, Donald would sleep the sleep of the dead, we hope...


A grown man who lets another grown man he’s never met control his emotions for 4 years and running is a woman. Perhaps you’re right about the gender swap thing. I’ll rethink my position on that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> This is what you guys sound like.


Do we sound like this...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> This is what you guys sound like.


Butthurt much?


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do we sound like this...


yes, the woman’s voice is similar. Cool video though


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Butthurt much?


You wish. It’s you that’s obviously butt hurt and crying about another man hour after hour. Day after day. Month after month. Year after year. I don’t envy you and your infinite childish rage


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> yes, the woman’s voice is similar. Cool video though


That's because many are in the house of representatives and a lot more are going there in 2020, more women in the senate and Warren might be POTUS too. You might be hearing a lot more female voices in the future, democratic ones.


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's because many are in the house of representatives and a lot more are going there in 2020, more women in the senate and Warren might be POTUS too. You might be hearing a lot more female voices in the future, democratic ones.


I don’t care if you’re a man or a woman. It’s the mind I care about


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> A grown man who lets another grown man he’s never met control his emotions for 4 years and running is a woman. Perhaps you’re right about the gender swap thing. I’ll rethink my position on that.


Come on, the real issue is racism and hatred here, you know Trump is unfit, your not that stupid. 
*Use the news to jump ship and get on the right side of history. 
It's too much work carrying Donald's water in America today*, it makes ya seem abnormal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> I don’t care if you’re a man or a woman. It’s the mind I care about


*If that is the case, then what do you think of Donald Trump's mind?*


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Come on, the real issue is racism and hatred here, you know Trump is unfit, your not that stupid.
> *Use the news to jump ship and get on the right side of history.
> It's too much work carrying Donald's water in America today*, it makes ya seem abnormal.


Racism how? I mean, I know what you guys make up and repeat but I’ve yet to hear it explained with any evidence. The racism problem seems to come from the left...the only party where it’s encouraged to openly call out specific races and condem them simply for their appearance


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Racism how? I mean, I know what you guys make up and repeat but I’ve yet to hear it explained with any evidence. The racism problem seems to come from the left...the only party where it’s encouraged to openly call out specific races and condem them simply for their appearance


"Bwuh-uh fake news! LOL I win!"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Gonna be a long 4 more years of hearing you lunatics scream and throw your feces at the walls.


Ya don't sound too in touch with the recent news here, all your threads are in grow sections. The "fake news" is saying Donald is fucked, he did confess twice on national TV ( I saw it too) he through everybody including Mike pence under the bus, here is a video I made that pretty much sums up the situation. The-Doing-of-Die-Donald will bring ya up to speed real quick!
https://captiongenerator.com/1540562/The-Doing-of-Die-Donald


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya don't sound too in touch with the recent news here, all your threads are in grow sections. The "fake news" is saying Donald is fucked, he did confess twice on national TV ( I saw it too) he through everybody including Mike pence under the bus, here is a video I made that pretty much sums up the situation. The-Doing-of-Die-Donald will bring ya up to speed real quick!
> https://captiongenerator.com/1540562/The-Doing-of-Die-Donald


You’ve been saying this for 4 years. Your news sources have been telling you this for four years and sadly you don’t learn. They’ve strung you up and are making you dance like a puppet. Liberals used to be the outsiders but now you’re as mainstream as it gets taking your talking points from bought and paid for sellout media and your worshipped politicians. You guys don’t even see what you’ve become. Trump is the closest thing to an outsider to the establishment we’ve had. His voters are the punk rockers now. You guys need a wake up call. You’ll believe anything. You guys ignore facts and stats all the time just to carry on your bullshit.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> You’ve been saying this for 4 years. Your news sources have been telling you this for four years and sadly you don’t learn. They’ve strung you up and are making you dance like a puppet. Liberals used to be the outsiders but now you’re as mainstream as it gets taking your talking points from bought and paid for sellout media and your worshipped politicians. You guys don’t even see what you’ve become. Trump is the closest thing to an outsider to the establishment we’ve had. His voters are the punk rockers now. You guys need a wake up call. You’ll believe anything. You guys ignore facts and stats all the time just to carry on your bullshit.


 



"HiS VoTeRs ArE tEH PuNk RoCkeRs NoW" lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> You’ve been saying this for 4 years. Your news sources have been telling you this for four years and sadly you don’t learn. They’ve strung you up and are making you dance like a puppet. Liberals used to be the outsiders but now you’re as mainstream as it gets taking your talking points from bought and paid for sellout media and your worshipped politicians. You guys don’t even see what you’ve become. Trump is the closest thing to an outsider to the establishment we’ve had. His voters are the punk rockers now. You guys need a wake up call. You’ll believe anything. You guys ignore facts and stats all the time just to carry on your bullshit.


This ain't about liberal or conservative, those are mere labels and pigeon holes used to dismiss whole categories of thought and opinion, the arrogance of ignorance on display. *This is about right vs wrong, good vs evil, legal vs illegal, this is not about right or left this time and that dodge won't work at all. There is no middle ground either, thanks to Trump, no man's land is now dead man's land.*


----------



## danjac82 (Oct 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This ain't about liberal or conservative, those are mere labels and pigeon holes used to dismiss whole categories of thought and opinion, the arrogance of ignorance on display. *This is about right vs wrong, good vs evil, legal vs illegal, this is not about right or left this time and that dodge won't work at all. There is no middle ground either, thanks to Trump, no man's land is now dead man's land.*


The fact that you don’t call out lefty’s for making things about right and left is your hypocrisy on display and a dead giveaway that you’re liberal through and through. The things you talk about tell me that you only watch lefty news so feed your bullshit to someone else. How’s he racist? Stop dancing around the question


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> You’ve been saying this for 4 years. Your news sources have been telling you this for four years and sadly you don’t learn. They’ve strung you up and are making you dance like a puppet.


Who is a credible news source then? Who has a secret agenda that over rides the truth in all cases? 
Who lies constantly, thousands of times a year?Donald Trump?
Foxnews, who just lost their main news anchor, because he spoke the truth?
Brietbart and Steve Bannon, the daily stormer etc?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

"anyone hear about this new ipad?" 

[jay leno pauses]

"anyone hear anything at all?"

[jay wanders the desolate cities. even the wind is gone]


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2019)

impeach trump.....vote republicans out


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> You’ve been saying this for 4 years. Your news sources have been telling you this for four years and sadly you don’t learn. They’ve strung you up and are making you dance like a puppet. Liberals used to be the outsiders but now you’re as mainstream as it gets taking your talking points from bought and paid for sellout media and your worshipped politicians. You guys don’t even see what you’ve become. Trump is the closest thing to an outsider to the establishment we’ve had. His voters are the punk rockers now. You guys need a wake up call. You’ll believe anything. You guys ignore facts and stats all the time just to carry on your bullshit.


So the racist White Male that was getting $3Million from daddy at age 3, says anything he thinks you will fall for (because he is totally fine with lying and asking others lie in the name of the POTUS), and has been running for President since the 80's, is not the establishment? The black guy and woman, oh boy they are the true pullers of the strings, especially since they only got the right to vote in the last century. 






And read up on the Southern strategy. The "Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only" agenda ran this country right up to the point the rest of America got sick of the narrow perspective that it brought. The Democrats have been governing for everyone since the 70's, with the Republicans fighting it every step of the way, throwing up every constitutional roadblock they could (like state's gerrymandering, and court stuffing) along the way. It is easy when you can cry 'socialism' or cry like a snowflake anytime something is passed for the "Not Only Wealthy White Heterosexual Male" agenda.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 13, 2019)

hanimmal said:


>


You do know that's fake, don't you? It never happened. It's a complete fabrication.

You don't make any points being like them and posting fake shit.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> You do know that's fake, don't you? It never happened. It's a complete fabrication.
> 
> You don't make any points being like them.


Thank you, I didn't know that was fake. The picture of him saying that thing?


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 13, 2019)

Yep. It's as fake as all the bullshit they normally post. He never even came close to saying anything like that.

Trump was featured in People magazine a great deal in the late 80's through the 90's. The vast majority of the content was always about his marriages and divorces. He never once discussed politics with People magazine.

He did talk politics with Larry King several times though. He was a completely different person then and had he talked now like he did then, odds are you would have voted for him as well.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Thank you, I didn't know that was fake. The picture of him saying that thing?


No I think he's talking about trump in general being fake.....


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2019)

Maybe this will be better since that meme is debunked. Thank you again @TacoMac 

https://www.thestar.com/news/world/analysis/2018/07/14/trump-has-said-1340330-words-as-president-theyre-getting-more-dishonest-a-star-study-shows.html


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 13, 2019)

Let's put it this way: Trump lies so often that CNN has simply given up fact checking him. They could no longer afford to staff all of MIT to do the math for them.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yep. It's as fake as all the bullshit they normally post. He never even came close to saying anything like that.
> 
> Trump was featured in People magazine a great deal in the late 80's through the 90's. The vast majority of the content was always about his marriages and divorces. He never once discussed politics with People magazine.
> 
> He did talk politics with Larry King several times though. He was a completely different person then and had he talked now like he did then, odds are you would have voted for him as well.


The racism would still have counted him out for me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> This is what you guys sound like.


no, it's just what you hear, because your head is full of trump's bullshit, and you aren't smart enough to wash it out....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2019)

Danjac is short for “dan jacks off dogs”


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Danjac is short for “dan jacks off dogs”


he does, too


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

heard sirgreenthumb loves eating dog semen. its part of his proud aryan heritage.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> heard sirgreenthumb loves eating dog semen. its part of his proud aryan heritage.


He just left, it was tragic.

Thoughts and prayers and all that.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 13, 2019)

The 'Glass Floor' Is Keeping America's Richest Idiots At The Top


Elites are finding more ways to ensure that their children never run out of chances to fail.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2019)

The piece of shit has changed the rules so restaurant owners can now take tips from wait staff, he hates poor people, color doesn't matter.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2019)

And the piece of shit is going to start killing wild horses on federal land, I think he orgasms when he's cruel to people and animals.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> And the piece of shit is going to start killing wild horses on federal land, I think he orgasms when he's cruel to people and animals.


sadism is his scariest trait; it's the one that gives him the most pleasure.

you have to ask yourself if he was born this way or if his parents really fvcked him up.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't know him lol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 13, 2019)

Ted Cruz: “Of Course” It’s Inappropriate for Trump to Ask China to Probe Bidens


Cruz became the latest in only a handful of senators to criticze Trump for his call to get foreign countries to investigate a political rival.




slate.com





The Republican ship jumping has finally begun.









Furious Republicans prepare to rebuke Trump on Syria


Congressional Republicans appear poised to hand President Trump a stinging rebuke of his Turkey and Syria policy when lawmakers return to Washington this week.GOP lawmakers, furious over Trump’s de…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

*"Holy f**k": Ex-Deutsche Bank exec says bank may have "destroyed" copies of Trump’s tax returns*
*Banking giant that lent Trump hundreds of millions "apparently got rid of" its copies of his tax*








Deutsche Bank may have shredded copies of Trump's tax returns


Banking giant that lent Trump hundreds of millions "apparently got rid of" its copies of his tax returns




www.salon.com





*A former Deutsche Bank executive suggested that the financial firm may have “destroyed” physical copies of President Trump’s tax returns after the bank told a court that it no longer had them.*

Trump relied on Deutsche Bank for loans for years after other financial institutions balked at doing business with his company after a series of defaults and bankruptcies. Former Trump attorney Michael Cohen told Congress that Trump had provided the bank with false documents inflating his net worth in an attempt to get a loan in 2014. Two House committees subpoenaed Deutsche Bank after Cohen’s testimony for financial documents related to the president, his three eldest children and his company. Deutsche Bank indicated in April that it had the tax returns of at least some of those individuals, prompting media outlets to file a motion to unseal the names of those individuals.

*The Second Circuit Court of Appeals on Thursday rejected the outlets’ motion, revealing that the bank had informed the court that "the only tax returns it has for individuals and entities named in the subpoenas are not those of the president."*

But current and former bank officials told The New York Times that Deutsche Bank had portions of Trump’s personal and corporate tax returns. Some of those records were obtained from Trump in 2011 when its private banking arm took on Trump as a client. A number of former bank executives reviewed the tax returns, bank officials told the outlet. 

Deutsche Bank relied on information contained in the tax returns when it approved a series of loans to Trump in 2012, according to the Times. The bank loaned Trump hundreds of millions of dollars for projects in Florida, Chicago and Washington, D.C. Trump still owed the bank $300 million when he took office in 2017.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2019)

*Fareed Zakaria: Here's why I support the impeachment inquiry*




CNN's Fareed Zakaria explains why he now supports an impeachment inquiry into President Donald Trump and why the survival of American democracy depends on Trump's compliance.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4407685


Think it was a republican congressman from Flordia, but still hilarious.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2019)

Dozens, almost sounds like we have gotten a organized crime problem since combover caligula took office.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 14, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> The 'Glass Floor' Is Keeping America's Richest Idiots At The Top
> 
> 
> Elites are finding more ways to ensure that their children never run out of chances to fail.
> ...


Interesting read. huff and WaPo have been killing it lately.

I cancelled my NYT sub. Gotta say the internet was way better before we traded all the cool news websites for a shitty calendar/messaging app that turns your grandma into a white nationalist


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 14, 2019)

H.W. Bush was the most evil disgusting president of all time imo. Trump would be 2nd only because he’s pretty transparent about expressing his feelings + predictable. I don’t think he is the genius that many on the right believe. In another life he could be a carny or selling knock off rolex watches on the street.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 14, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Interesting read. huff and WaPo have been killing it lately.
> 
> I cancelled my NYT sub. Gotta say the internet was way better before we traded all the cool news websites for a shitty calendar/messaging app that turns your grandma into a white nationalist


I worked with a guy that had his grandfather's kkk grand wizard outfit. Or Mr wizard... Anyway his dad was the founder/ head minister of a church of christ. Around 7000 members. Christian school etc.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 14, 2019)

NSFW warning. The people pushing for his re-election are fucking psychos, here's the video recently played at Trump resort:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2019)

*Trump On Trial? How The Senate Tries A Sitting President | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




In a special report, “Trump and Ukraine: The Impeachment Crisis,” Ari Melber moderates a discussion with two unique figures on how a senate impeachment trial would unfold. Former federal appeals court Judge Tim Lewis examines the stakes for the chief justice who would preside over a trial and former North Dakota Senator Byron Dorgan, who served during the Clinton impeachment, explains how the Senate would set the rules. Senator Dorgan, who voted against the Clinton impeachment charges, said Trump’s behavior is “vastly different,” because while the Clinton trial focused on personal conduct, asking a foreign government for election interference “is criminal.” Aired on 10/14/19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2019)

*Michael Cohen expected to be brought to NY to meet with investigators*
By Mark Morales, CNN
Updated 10:03 PM ET, Tue October 8, 2019









Michael Cohen expected to be brought to NY to meet with investigators | CNN Politics


Michael Cohen, the former attorney and fixer for President Donald Trump, is expected to be brought back to New York for a meeting with state prosecutors where he's expected to tell them everything he knows, a law enforcement official tells CNN.




www.cnn.com





New York (CNN)Michael Cohen, the former attorney and fixer for President Donald Trump, is expected to be brought back to New York for a meeting with state prosecutors where he's expected to tell them everything he knows, a law enforcement official tells CNN.

The information, if deemed credible, could result in Cohen testifying before a grand jury, the official said.
This meeting would be the third time Cohen has met with prosecutors and should happen this month, according to the official. It is expected to be held at the district attorney's office in Lower Manhattan with Manhattan District Attorney Cyrus Vance's general counsel and the head of the economic crimes bureau, the official said. It is unknown if Vance himself will be there.
Lanny Davis, a lawyer for Cohen, declined to comment and directed queries to the district attorney's press office. A spokesman for Vance's office also declined to comment.
CNN first reported last month that officials from the district attorney's office, led by Vance, interviewed Cohen at the federal prison in Otisville, New York, where he is serving a three-year sentence after pleading guilty to multiple crimes including campaign finance violations tied to payments to two women alleging affairs with Trump a decade ago. Trump has denied having affairs with the women.
*more...*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> H.W. Bush was the most evil disgusting president of all time imo. Trump would be 2nd only because he’s pretty transparent about expressing his feelings + predictable. I don’t think he is the genius that many on the right believe. In another life he could be a carny or selling knock off rolex watches on the street.


really? herbert walker was the most evil president of all time?
Zachary Taylor let American troops rampage, rape and pillage mexican villages during the mexican-american war.
under Mckinley's administration, the army of the occupation in the philipines executed civilians suspected of aiding rebels, burn a whole village, Samar, and killed all the residents for supporting rebels. the soldiers were ordered to kill anyone "capable of bearing arms" when they asked for clarification, they were told anyone over ten years old is capable of bearing arms.
during WW2 there were many times that soldiers were ordered to kill surviving enemy soldiers, rather than take prisoners, there were many occasions that rescue personnel were targeted and killed. under order.
just scan this....i know it's wikipedia, but all of the shit in this article is backed up....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_war_crimes
so...is old herbert walker still the most evil fuck to ever be president?....no, we have the special honour of living under the most evil fuck to ever be president....because every single thing he has done has been to improve his own position, and not to help his country in any way what so ever. herbert walker may have been an evil piece of shit, but he thought he was doing what he was doing to protect his country, not to line his own pockets.
argue about the oil profits if you want...i'd still take 20 bushes to 1 fucking trump


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2019)

trump supporters are some weird doomsday cult.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? herbert walker was the most evil president of all time?
> Zachary Taylor let American troops rampage, rape and pillage mexican villages during the mexican-american war.
> under Mckinley's administration, the army of the occupation in the philipines executed civilians suspected of aiding rebels, burn a whole village, Samar, and killed all the residents for supporting rebels. the soldiers were ordered to kill anyone "capable of bearing arms" when they asked for clarification, they were told anyone over ten years old is capable of bearing arms.
> during WW2 there were many times that soldiers were ordered to kill surviving enemy soldiers, rather than take prisoners, there were many occasions that rescue personnel were targeted and killed. under order.
> ...


where was h.w. Bush November 22nd 1963? And what do you know about the brownstone affair and the franklin cover up. H.W. Bush was the most evil individual to ever hold power in our country. He was an NWO sycophant, a pedophile rapist, involved in JFK’s murder and evil to the core. As Vice President he ran a pedophile ring out of the whitehouse. He was very much involved in Iran contra and Reagan was merely a frontman to Bush. The Bushes are one of the 13 bloodlines.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 15, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> where was h.w. Bush November 22nd 1963? And what do you know about the brownstone affair and the franklin cover up. H.W. Bush was the most evil individual to ever hold power in our country. He was an NWO sycophant, a pedophile rapist, involved in JFK’s murder and evil to the core. As Vice President he ran a pedophile ring out of the whitehouse. He was very much involved in Iran contra and Reagan was merely a frontman to Bush. The Bushes are one of the 13 bloodlines.


You Soo cool, I want to blow you.

Can I suck your dick, comrade?


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 15, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> You Soo cool, I want to blow you.
> 
> Can I suck your dick, comrade?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> where was h.w. Bush November 22nd 1963? And what do you know about the brownstone affair and the franklin cover up. H.W. Bush was the most evil individual to ever hold power in our country. He was an NWO sycophant, a pedophile rapist, involved in JFK’s murder and evil to the core. As Vice President he ran a pedophile ring out of the whitehouse. He was very much involved in Iran contra and Reagan was merely a frontman to Bush. The Bushes are one of the 13 bloodlines.


There is so much crazy shit that we will never know what really was done intentionally and what was just someone fucking up somewhere down the chain and horrible consequences occurred. Unfortunantly for Dear Leader he lives in a digital age, where this shit is a lot harder to hide.

Not that I think any of what you said can be linked to a credible source, but just saying, bad shit happens when you involve human beings in a large number and no oversight.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> where was h.w. Bush November 22nd 1963? And what do you know about the brownstone affair and the franklin cover up. H.W. Bush was the most evil individual to ever hold power in our country. He was an NWO sycophant, a pedophile rapist, involved in JFK’s murder and evil to the core. As Vice President he ran a pedophile ring out of the whitehouse. He was very much involved in Iran contra and Reagan was merely a frontman to Bush. The Bushes are one of the 13 bloodlines.


.....i don't know how to spell the giggles and snorts that are escaping me in uncontrollable bursts as i read this...all i can see is the whole bush clan dancing mostly naked around a bonfire....
you're just fucking insane...please go back to the conspiracy theory threads...


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .....i don't know how to spell the giggles and snorts that are escaping me in uncontrollable bursts as i read this...all i can see is the whole bush clan dancing mostly naked around a bonfire....
> you're just fucking insane...please go back to the conspiracy theory threads...











Conspiracy of Silence: The Franklin Cover Up


Conspiracy of Silence, a documentary listed for viewing in TV Guide Magazine was to be aired on the Discovery Channel, on May 3 1994. This documentary...




topdocumentaryfilms.com


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .....i don't know how to spell the giggles and snorts that are escaping me in uncontrollable bursts as i read this...all i can see is the whole bush clan dancing mostly naked around a bonfire....
> you're just fucking insane...please go back to the conspiracy theory threads...


dump your revisionist history and quit rolling in the daisies.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> where was h.w. Bush November 22nd 1963? And what do you know about the brownstone affair and the franklin cover up. H.W. Bush was the most evil individual to ever hold power in our country. He was an NWO sycophant, a pedophile rapist, involved in JFK’s murder and evil to the core. As Vice President he ran a pedophile ring out of the whitehouse. He was very much involved in Iran contra and Reagan was merely a frontman to Bush. The Bushes are one of the 13 bloodlines.


Yeah yeah, blah blah, fake conspiracies.

Something real went down between Erdogan and Trump regarding laundering of billions in Iranian oil money.

Why do you continue to defend Erdogan.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2019)

*Rep. Peter DeFazio calls for audit into Elaine Chao's 
alleged Kentucky “ favors “ wife of Moscow Mitch .*

Well ... Well ...

A senior House Democrat has asked the Transportation Department's internal watchdog to *investigate* whether Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao showed undue favoritism to Kentucky constituents of her husband, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell.

On Friday, Rep. Peter DeFazio of Oregon, the top Democrat on the House Transportation Committee, wrote the DOT's inspector general asking him to probe any conflicts of interest Chao has. Specifically DeFazio cited two POLITICO stories, one detailing Chao's disproportionate number of meetings with Kentucky officials during her first year in the position, and *another suggesting she had designated a member of her senior staff to serve as a point person for Kentucky issues, which the agency denies.*

"I would expect Secretary Chao to meet with individuals from her home state more regularly than other states, *but the sheer volume … is troubling,” *Defazio said. *“Even more troubling is the fact that Senator McConnell’s campaign touted the POLITICO article on social media.”*

DeFazio's request to the inspector general also raised concerns about previous reporting by the New York Times detailing Chao’s *financial conflicts of interest related to her family’s shipping business and her failure to divest from Vulcan Materials Co.*

A spokesperson for DOT, who requested anonymity in keeping with the agency's practice under the Trump administration, dismissed the media reports, saying the allegations aired within those stories "were first raised by left wing advocacy groups and hashed out in the media, and the Department has previously fully responded to them."

"They are politically motivated and intended to waste time. While the Department will always be cooperative and responsive to appropriate requests, DOT looks forward to a prompt and final resolution of these questions," the spokesperson continued
Sam Graves of Missouri, the top Republican on the House Transportation Committee, panned DeFazio's request as a "ridiculous attempt at a political hit job,” accusing the Democrats of “focusing more on going down political rabbit holes” than “working on important bipartisan infrastructure issues.”

Graves called Chao “a consummate professional and effective transportation official.”

Maybe just me, but I can't imagine having a married couple with one serving in the legislature and one as a Secretary 
as something that doesn't come without conflict of interest. Makes one wonder how she snagged that position of US Secretary of Transportation ..... This is like some TV NOVELLA BULLSHIT.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2019)

Waiting for the TRUMPTARD Children to be looked at under the same Biden microscope they are bitching about for all of their individual dealings in various countries .... All due to Daddy orange fatfuck presidential position.

And that creepy fuck Jared Kushner .... that mannequin looking fuck really creeps me the fuck out just looking at him.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 16, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Rep. Peter DeFazio calls for audit into Elaine Chao's
> alleged Kentucky “ favors “ wife of Moscow Mitch .*
> 
> Well ... Well ...
> ...


Remember when the standard was "shall avoid the appearance of conflict of interest"? Trumptards hold their officials to the "shall avoid conviction" standard.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> That photo -- it looks like something from a ghost story
> 
> View attachment 4408938


that is kind of terrifying actually

looks like a skrillex album cover or something


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 16, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> that is kind of terrifying actually
> 
> looks like a skrillex album cover or something


It's the soulless eyes staring out that get to me. Maybe poker was right about illuminati.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> It's the soulless eyes staring out that get to me. Maybe poker was right about illuminati.


lol


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

Pinocchio said:


> I see the humor in all this. some of ya'll will be 9-10 years into your dedication about researching Trump before you realize you wasted all that time.


do you consider trying to be informed abt what's going on in the political universe (which affects us all socially and economically) a waste of time?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2019)

Sock


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 16, 2019)

Welcome @Pinocchio to the Politics section of a weed growing site. I remember my first 5 posts were in Politics too so don't let these Trump Derangement Syndrome Dimorats give you any grief, OK?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

Pinocchio said:


> Yeah. because it's all fake from both sides. Pretty obvious by now. Democrats aint did shit and they can say they were preoccupied with Trump. Trump aint doing shit because he can say he's preoccupied with democrats and we will repeat this shit until earth ends. And now they just accuse each other of shit they all do (and do together). Although I'm gonna call it now. Trump dog walks the democrats in the next election. You're in an echo chamber here. View points from the right get you banned quickly here. Part of the reason I can't stay away. It's hilarious that the thought of sticking your head in the sand can make that mean president go away!


Are you lonely today? If you needed some attention or even maybe a hug from me, you could have just asked w/ your original account. I'm not a monster, I'm just really loud and outspoken abt some certain things.

I apologize if me or anyone else here upset you enough that you'd need an alternate identity to talk us, but, dude. this isn't going to help.

PM me if you're interested. We can square up like civilized people.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 16, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Are you lonely today? If you needed some attention or even maybe a hug from me, you could have just asked w/ your original account. I'm not a monster, I'm just really loud and outspoken abt some certain things.
> 
> I apologize if me or anyone else here upset you enough that you'd need an alternate identity to talk us, but, dude. this isn't going to help.
> 
> PM me if you're interested. We can square up like civilized people.


I'll take a hug if you can spare one!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> I'll take a hug if you can spare one!


Oh, fuck ya dude. You can have all the hugs. :::squeeeeze::


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 16, 2019)

Quote from Trump in this article. Amazing.
“You know, I used to think well of this one place, but I know a guy who went in there feeling okay, and they just chopped his thing right off! They chopped it off! I wouldn’t go there for anything now.”








I Ran the VA Under President Trump Until He Fired Me. Our First Trump Tower Meeting Was a Job Interview Unlike Any Other


David Shulkin, a physician and former healthcare executive, was an under secretary at the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs under President Obama and the Secretary of the VA under President Trump. In March 2018, he was abruptly fired amid charges of improperly accepting gifts and misusing...




news.google.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2019)

Pinocchio said:


> I see the humor in all this. some of ya'll will be 9-10 years into your dedication about researching Trump before you realize you wasted all that time.


I am happy to just keep up on actual facts and information instead of falling for what Trump's propaganda army of trolls is spreading as long as foreign countries like Russia are hitting our vulnerable citizens nonstop.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2019)

Pinocchio said:


> Yeah. because it's all fake from both sides. Pretty obvious by now. Democrats aint did shit and they can say they were preoccupied with Trump. Trump aint doing shit because he can say he's preoccupied with democrats and we will repeat this shit until earth ends. And now they just accuse each other of shit they all do (and do together). Although I'm gonna call it now. Trump dog walks the democrats in the next election. You're in an echo chamber here. View points from the right get you banned quickly here. Part of the reason I can't stay away. It's hilarious that the thought of sticking your head in the sand can make that mean president go away!


The it's fake from both sides thing is true if you are talking about the extreme points. The Russians were hitting people in every category to find out who is vulnerable to what type of propaganda and then hammering them with it nonstop. 

You are incorrect with the right wing snowflake talking point of 'omg we going to get banned' for talking right wing nonsense. If people get banned it is for far more than doing that. Usually it is just sock puppet accounts begging to be banned so they can point and say see I was banned. 

Oh and the Democrats in the house have passed damn near everything they can in the house, it is Mitch in the Senate that is the place everything goes to die. But who knows if you see this, since you are so offended by the information in this forum it seems. Otherwise post some actual points instead of just regurgitating pro-Trump propaganda talking points, and stick around. Be prepared with your ignore button if you are a legitimate person and not another troll, trolling will happen often and early because this shit has been going on for years and it is old.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2019)

Pinocchio said:


> Yeah. because it's all fake from both sides. Pretty obvious by now. Democrats aint did shit and they can say they were preoccupied with Trump. Trump aint doing shit because he can say he's preoccupied with democrats and we will repeat this shit until earth ends. And now they just accuse each other of shit they all do (and do together). Although I'm gonna call it now. Trump dog walks the democrats in the next election. You're in an echo chamber here. View points from the right get you banned quickly here. Part of the reason I can't stay away. It's hilarious that the thought of sticking your head in the sand can make that mean president go away!


You are an idiot, most likely a racist traitor, or a Russian troll, makes no difference, both are enemies of America.

National Security
*Fourth defendant in Giuliani associates’ case arrested at New York airport*


https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/fourth-defendant-in-giuliani-associates-case-arrested-at-new-york-airport/2019/10/16/2c3ea19e-f024-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html



By 
Devlin Barrett 
Oct. 16, 2019 at 6:42 p.m. ADT
David Correia, the fourth defendant in a campaign finance case involving business associates of President Trump’s personal lawyer Rudolph W. Giuliani, was arrested Wednesday morning at a New York City airport, officials said.

Correia has been charged with participating in a scheme to use foreign money to build political support for a fledgling recreational marijuana business in Nevada and other states, according to an indictment unsealed last week that also charged Lev Parnas and Igor Fruman with conspiracy and making false statements to campaign finance regulators.

The other defendants were quickly arrested by the FBI, but Correia had been traveling in the Middle East, and returned to the United States to surrender to authorities at John F. Kennedy International Airport. Correia made a brief court appearance Wednesday, where a judge ordered him released on $250,000 bond. He and the other person charged in the case, Andrey Kukushkin, are due back in court Thursday.
More...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 16, 2019)

Penisocchio


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 16, 2019)

Never-Before-Seen Trump Tax Documents Show Major Inconsistencies


The president’s businesses made themselves appear more profitable to lenders and less profitable to tax officials. One expert calls the differing numbers “versions of fraud.”




www.propublica.org


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 16, 2019)

Democrats say Trump had a 'meltdown' at White House meeting | CNN Politics


Congressional Democratic leaders offered a remarkable readout of a meeting with President Donald Trump on Wednesday, saying that the President called House Speaker Nancy Pelosi a "third-rate politician" in what they described as a "meltdown."




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Penisocchio


Some Trumper's sock it seems, they are getting agitated now the Donald is going down and making them look like the idiots and traitors they really are. Looks like a short lived one from the posts


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 17, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Penisocchio




Word! (z)

The pea-brain already said it, he cannot stay away!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are an idiot, most likely a racist traitor, or a Russian troll, makes no difference, both are enemies of America.
> 
> National Security
> *Fourth defendant in Giuliani associates’ case arrested at New York airport*
> ...


Trump's money laundering empire is crashing down.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some Trumper's sock it seems, they are getting agitated now the Donald is going down and making them look like the idiots and traitors they really are. Looks like a short lived one from the posts


nah

He's one of the regulars. Some past relationship with Buck that he can't give up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> nah
> 
> He's one of the regulars. Some past relationship with Buck that he can't give up.


There are many Trumper Buckfucks, they were easy pickings fur Buck!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2019)

retract your like, @Glovelove and never like my posts again.

Do not reply to this message.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2019)

Pinocchio said:


> Yeah. because it's all fake from both sides. Pretty obvious by now. Democrats aint did shit and they can say they were preoccupied with Trump. Trump aint doing shit because he can say he's preoccupied with democrats and we will repeat this shit until earth ends. And now they just accuse each other of shit they all do (and do together). Although I'm gonna call it now. Trump dog walks the democrats in the next election. You're in an echo chamber here. View points from the right get you banned quickly here. Part of the reason I can't stay away. It's hilarious that the thought of sticking your head in the sand can make that mean president go away!


Is this infrastructure week?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2019)

Pinocchio said:


> Yeah. because it's all fake from both sides. Pretty obvious by now. Democrats aint did shit and they can say they were preoccupied with Trump. Trump aint doing shit because he can say he's preoccupied with democrats and we will repeat this shit until earth ends. And now they just accuse each other of shit they all do (and do together). Although I'm gonna call it now. Trump dog walks the democrats in the next election. You're in an echo chamber here. View points from the right get you banned quickly here. Part of the reason I can't stay away. It's hilarious that the thought of sticking your head in the sand can make that mean president go away!


trump is an admitted serial sexual predator and belongs in jail......vote republicans out


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 17, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> retract your like, @Glovelove and never like my posts again.
> 
> Do not reply to this message.


Put me on ignore or get over yourself fogpup


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2019)

*BREAKING :

 Trump awards next year’s G-7 to his Miami resort Doral ....*


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *BREAKING :
> 
> Trump awards next year’s G-7 to his Miami resort Doral ....*


vote republicans out.....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Put me on ignore or get over yourself fogpup


Go find a subservient Republican sheep to obey you


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *BREAKING :
> 
> Trump awards next year’s G-7 to his Miami resort Doral ....*


dude is a walking emoluments/ethics violation


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Put me on ignore or get over yourself fogpup


Retract your like, it's all he asks, he does not like you and for very good reason. He does not want the stink of you on him.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 17, 2019)

APNewsBreak: Billionaire governor's family farms get subsidy


LEWISBURG, W.Va. (AP) — A farming business owned by the family of West Virginia's billionaire governor has received $125,000 in soybean and corn subsidies, the maximum allowed from a federal program meant to help American farmers through the U...




apnews.com


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Put me on ignore or get over yourself fogpup


This message is being sent to inform you that your post was received and no further communications are wanted. 

Do not reply to this message.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Retract your like, it's all he asks, he does not like you and for very good reason. He does not want the stink of you on him.


narcissist trolls like him can't stand the idea that they are superfluous and obnoxious. He's like a pimple where nobody can see it.


----------



## bundee1 (Oct 17, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> The country is doing well in so many ways, but there’s such divisiveness.


Just because BK is going to pay you $15/an hour eventually and the rich white people you aspire to be are doing well economically doesn't mean this country isn't turning into a flaming racist shithole that is losing its allies and standing in the world.


----------



## bundee1 (Oct 17, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> No I’m not partisan. I’m anti establishment/anti interventionist. Laissez-faire on foreign policy. This is why Bernie’s plan has so much support; because this is how most of us younger than 40 feel.
> 
> Many viewed Hillary as just as much an establishment figure and war hawk as trump.


Your youth betrays your ignorance. What the fuck have you lived through? We are genuinely scared because we have seen the consequences of Republican rule like Reagan releasing all the nuts and cutting mental health funding, both Bushes with recessions and wars, and this clown Trump fucking over the deficit(tax breaks for rich), farmers (trade war), the military (reallocating funds to the wall and betraying allies, reviving ISIS), and children (immigration debacle). None of that had to do with Russia except the Syria Turkey stuff but all of it benefits Russia. Other nations are filling the gap from our lack of produce exports to China fucking us over in the long run. Russia and China will be the biggest players in Africa the Middle East and South Asia. Domestic Terrorism is on the rise in support of white supremacists and secessionists. 

Good job you idiotic malevolent clowns.


----------



## bundee1 (Oct 17, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Try to keep it civil in here please.


Fuck out of here if this were a subway car in NYC people would have pushed you out or punched you for talking stupid and crazy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2019)

Also , apparently the Fat Orange Baboon extended an open invitation to his Dark Sith Master : *Putin*. 

*WASHINGTON* — The White House has chosen President Donald Trump’s resort at Doral, Florida, for the next Group of Seven summit of world leaders during the homestretch of the 2020 presidential campaign, White House acting chief of staff Mick Mulvaney said on Thursday.

In a *defensive* press conference, Mulvaney insisted that the president would not profit ( eyeroll ) from the decision to host all seven country delegations on his personal property for the annual summit June 10-12. 

*And he raised the prospect that Trump would invite Russian President Vladimir Putin to attend.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2019)

bundee1 said:


> Fuck out of here if this were a subway car in NYC people would have pushed you out or punched you for talking stupid and crazy.


Pokerjay is taking a break from the site, the last I heard and is back on his meds, don't respond to him and hopefully he will stay off and get out of the delusional state he's been in. He is suffering and we're just seeing the symptoms, best for him that he stays off here. Trumpers are rare birds here and get jumped pretty quick, he's just ill and delusional, not even a Trumper I figure. Lots of folks got a hard on fur Donald (rightly so!) and any dumb bastard who is stupid enough to carry his water gets a well deserved fucking over!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pokerjay is taking a break from the site, the last I heard and is back on his meds, don't respond to him and hopefully he will stay off and get out of the delusional state he's been in. He is suffering and we're just seeing the symptoms, best for him that he stays off here. Trumpers are rare birds here and get jumped pretty quick, he's just ill and delusional, not even a Trumper I figure. Lots of folks got a hard on fur Donald (rightly so!) and any dumb bastard who is stupid enough to carry his water gets a well deserved fucking over!


Got him on ignore , either way he won't be missed 
Impeach the MF'r


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 17, 2019)

So now that many others have confirmed a quid pro quo, the Trump administration has a new strategy of admitting that which that have heretofore denied and daring us to impeach them.

Ok. Game on.

We may not remove him but he just lost the election. The next election will be a shitshow with Trump openly peddling conspiracies and inviting foreign interference.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 17, 2019)

Trump Phone Call to Duterte Left White House Staff ‘Genuinely Horrified’


The US President congratulated the Philippine President for an “unbelievable job on the drug problem,” a bloody drug war that has allegedly killed over 20,000 people.




www.vice.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 17, 2019)

Pompeo tells Duterte: You're just like Trump


'You're just like our president!'




news.abs-cbn.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 17, 2019)

*Trump 2020 *- "We are betting that you are too dumb to know any better"


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4409391


mulvaney's comments represented a key shift in GOP talking points going forward from "There was no impropriety" to "Yeah, there was impropriety - so what?" want to start taking bets that Republicans in Congress or the Senate might have the balls to push back against open corruption?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 17, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> mulvaney's comments represented a key shift in GOP talking points going forward from "There was no impropriety" to "Yeah, there was impropriety - so what?" want to start taking bets that Republicans in Congress or the Senate might have the balls to push back against open corruption?


It's quite possible that those remaining in Trump's inner circle don't know the difference between Trump's interests and those of the United States. A giant step towards dictatorship.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2019)

Like "rape happens all the time" get used to it.

That sort of thing. Of course the psychopath would say that. He'll complain when he's charged, arrested, tried and sentenced too. It's never his fault.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

"Sen. Gary Peters is seeking info from W.H. counsel Pat Cipollone and the U.S. National Archives and Records Admin regarding the Trump admin's reported handling of Trump's call records with foreign officials and their storage in a codeword-level security system." via @playbookplus

this... could get interesting. i wish peters would take a stance on medicare for all though


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

you guys think the nrsc is wrong for targeting him on that or is Michigan just completely fucked now


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2019)

*'What I've Seen Horrifies Me': NY Fed Insider On Giuliani Criminal Probe | MSNBC*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 17, 2019)

Normal ethics: we'll give you the business if you can give us good delivery and credit terms.

Bad ethics: we'll give our business if you give my personal attorney $100,000 cash and send me two peepee hookers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2019)

Vlad yer gonna get fucked like you would not believe possible. Wait till the pissed off outsiders are running the show in the American intelligence community, the next democratic POTUS would have trouble holding them back, but won't. They are a very intelligent and creative bunch and Vlad has a lot of vulnerabilities and they are gonna exploit every one of them.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Maddow: Tanking Russia Economy Inspired Meddling In Trump Election | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Normal ethics: we'll give you the business if you can give us good delivery and credit terms.
> 
> Bad ethics: we'll give our business if you give my personal attorney $100,000 cash and send me two peepee hookers.


It's all gonna come out and it will make a library of books from popular to academic and spawn movies and tV series well into the future. Donald Trump will be mentioned in the same breath as Benedict Arnold by future school kids. Everybody associated with this shit is fucked and it won't take long in coming, Donald will be among the first to be fucked and he will squeal like a pig to the investigators when he is the ex POTUS and in custody.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

a few things to remember about Doral: this is not not like a lot of Trump properties, where he is just the manager or the brand. He owns Doral and he borrowed heavily to acquire it

kind of important


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

deusche bank went out of their way to toss out something like 125 million to help with that property. trump is is till carrying that loan.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2019)

*Energy Sec. Rick Perry, embroiled in Ukraine affair, tells Trump he'll resign soon*
The former Texas governor is one of the last remaining members of the president's original Cabinet.

*AMAZING HOW QUICKLY THE WALLS OF ARKHAM ASYLUM BEGIN TO FALL*

WASHINGTON — Energy Secretary Rick Perry, who has emerged as a central figure in the Trump administration's quickly expanding Ukraine affair, told President Donald Trump on Thursday that he will be stepping down soon, according to a Republican donor who told NBC News he spoke to a senior Perry aide.

"Secretary Perry notified President Trump in _*writing today*_ that he plans to resign soon," Canary CEO Dan Eberhart, an oil industry executive, wrote in a text message to NBC.

A White House official did not dispute reports that Perry would be relinquishing his post soon.

The departure of Perry, one of the last remaining members of Trump's original Cabinet, comes as his name emerged in the Ukraine affair that has resulted in a Democrat-led House impeachment inquiry into Trump.

The inquiry has centered on a July 25 phone call between Trump and the president of Ukraine during which Trump asked his Ukrainian counterpart to investigate the family of former vice president Joe Biden, Trump's possible 2020 opponent.

The White House has made public a detailed description of the July call, while the House Intelligence Committee made public a lightly redacted version of the intelligence community whistleblower complaint that brought to light the allegations against Trump. The complaint alleged that Trump, in the July phone call, used the power of his office "to solicit interference from a foreign country" in the 2020 election.

Earlier this week, a State Department official who had been deposed by House Democrats investigating the matter, *said that Perry was a member of a trio — who called themselves "the three amigos" *— appointed by acting White House Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney to spearhead Trump's efforts in Ukraine.

*lights cone and laughs


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Normal ethics: we'll give you the business if you can give us good delivery and credit terms.
> 
> Bad ethics: we'll give our business if you give my personal attorney $100,000 cash and send me two peepee hookers.


"NEW: Mulvaney walks back today's press briefing: “There never was any condition on the flow of the aid related to the matter of the DNC server.”
_








Mulvaney walks back comments tying Ukraine aid to 2016 probe


White House acting chief of staff Mick Mulvaney said Thursday that the flow of security assistance to Ukraine was not conditioned on Kiev investigating a conspiracy related to 2016 election interference, walking back stat




thehill.com




_
lmfao


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

New Pew survey: 54% of adults say they approve of the House's decision to begin an impeachment inquiry, while 44% disapprove. 58% say Trump definitely or probably has done things that are "grounds for impeachment."

_








Survey: 54 percent Americans support Trump impeachment inquiry


A majority of Americans endorse House Democrats' decision to launch an impeachment inquiry into President Trump and his administration's dealings with Ukraine,




thehill.com




_
thats like a 12 point climb inside of just a month right? unreal


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 17, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> "NEW: Mulvaney walks back today's press briefing: “There never was any condition on the flow of the aid related to the matter of the DNC server.”
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Amateur hour at the highest level of our government. MAGA!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 17, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> a few things to remember about Doral: this is not not like a lot of Trump properties, where he is just the manager or the brand. He owns Doral and he borrowed heavily to acquire it
> 
> kind of important


And their profits were down 62% last year.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 17, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> New Pew survey: 54% of adults say they approve of the House's decision to begin an impeachment inquiry, while 44% disapprove. 58% say Trump definitely or probably has done things that are "grounds for impeachment."
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Thos numbers suggest that 4% think he's done impeachable offenses but don't want them investigated. At least those 4% are honest about their dishonesty.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> "NEW: Mulvaney walks back today's press briefing: “There never was any condition on the flow of the aid related to the matter of the DNC server.”
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Too late, he opened his mouth on TV, the next place he answers questions he'll be under oath. Of course Donald could make him ambassador to Antarctica and fly him south overnight!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*White House admits quid pro quo over Ukraine aid*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 17, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Too late, he opened his mouth on TV, the next place he answers questions he'll be under oath. Of course Donald could make him ambassador to Antarctica and fly his south overnight!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *White House admits quid pro quo over Ukraine aid*


Expect another resignation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And their profits were down 62% last year.


Donald is desperate for cash, he's going through money like crazy for lawyers who want cash up front, his usual supply of laundered cash has been cut off and his properties have been losing money because of Donald being an asshole. His branding business went into the toilet, he'll have to sell shit hillbilly's use, not to worry though, he can only sell his asshole in prison. Members are about to desert his golf courses in droves when the stink gets strong enough. I'm surprised there aren't protesters blocking the entrances to his clubs now and harassing members who drive in, they should do this now, to put even more heat on the bastard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Expect another resignation.


That will make it easier to get him before congress under oath! Antarctica is a better option for Trump WTF do these clowns have to do before Barr busts them, inquiring minds wanna know, so will congress! Billy boy is in way over his head now!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> Thos numbers suggest that 4% think he's done impeachable offenses but don't want them investigated. At least those 4% are honest about their dishonesty.





omg donald baby, my heart is broken in two. they clearly are just out to get you, sweety. im so sorry. lets go to hot topic, get some hair dye and talk abt this whole thing over some iced coffee and clove ciggarettes


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

bundee1 said:


> Just because BK is going to pay you $15/an hour eventually and the rich white people you aspire to be are doing well economically doesn't mean this country isn't turning into a flaming racist shithole that is losing its allies and standing in the world.


It not becoming one, it just people being online think it is ok to be racist in the real world more often because they got a bunch of likes when they were racist online in whatever forum they use. 



Unclebaldrick said:


> So now that many others have confirmed a quid pro quo, the Trump administration has a new strategy of admitting that which that have heretofore denied and daring us to impeach them.
> 
> Ok. Game on.
> 
> We may not remove him but he just lost the election. The next election will be a shitshow with Trump openly peddling conspiracies and inviting foreign interference.


Yeah I am thinking they are trying to take as much fire as possible to take the heat of Senate Republicans who will decide Trump's/Republican fate. The whole goal, confuse the Republican electorate as much as possible so sitting Republican Senate members get support to vote in Trump's favor.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4409463
> View attachment 4409464
> 
> omg donald baby, my heart is broken in two. they clearly are just out to get you, sweety. im so sorry. lets go to hot topic, get some hair dye and talk abt this whole thing over some iced coffee and clove ciggarettes


I love how they ignore that for two of those three years the house Republicans were caught off guard and were still running a 'impeach Hillary' investigation and ignored all things Trump. Democrats have only had control of the house for 9 months.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 18, 2019)

"I think Mr. Mulvaney’s acknowledgment means that things have gone from very, very bad to much, much worse." - Adam Schiff


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

*Donald Trump Doesn't Care Anymore*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

*Maddow On Trump White House: It Feels Like The Wheels Are Coming Off | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 18, 2019)

Even his translator is shocked...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

The GOP is gonna beg Nancy to impeach this cocksucker, they are now twisting in the wind while hanging by the neck and being strangled to death. 40% of the nation are unfit for citizenship or the franchise, this is not just an opinion, it is a fact. If they are unwilling to accept facts or cannot process new information, or don't care about treason and gross incompetence, they are worse than useless as citizens. Any foreign backed racist candidate would own them, just like Trump, they will destroy America if left unchecked, they have nearly done so already. Racists are a national security and existential threat to the United States of America, their support for Trump is nothing short of maliciously motivated treason. 

If japanese citizens can be interned and have their property seized, so too can these people and many should be, a convenient declaration of war (with a phone call in advance) should do the trick. If ya kick the giant in the nuts and bring him to his knees, yer next move is to cut his throat, America's throat is being cut right now, this will cost American lives on the battlefield. If the democrats win it all in 2020, they should start cutting traitors throats very quickly and in great numbers, let the SCOTUS worry about it 20 years later. They won't act, look what Trump has gotten away with, a convenient declaration of war and a minimum of 100 hangings are what is required here, along with a couple of thousand imprisonments. All of the above can be proved in a court of law with very little difficulty, high treason and support of it means death and a quick one at that.

The next POTUS should pick up the phone and tell Vlad there will a declaration of war coming tomorrow, a phoney war, no nukes, we are just gonna kick yer ass out of the Ukraine by conventional means. It will make hanging Donald and many others much easier and worth every life it might cost, freedom ain't free and someone has to pay the price, even now and into the future. Make Donald and others die for this bullshit, American troops will.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Day 1,001: Did The Trump White House Just Admit To An Impeachable Offense? | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 18, 2019)

She was making all kinds of faces. It was hysterical. She trolled him worse than that kid did at his rally that time.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 18, 2019)

Quote of the day from Mattis after being asked if tRUmps comment that he is the most over rated general of all time bothered him.

“Of course not, I earned my spurs on the battlefield… and Donald Trump earned his spurs in a letter from a doctor,”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

Joe Biden should remain silent, when your enemy is digging his own grave, don't get in his way. Here is Donald taking a pickaxe to the bedrock at the bottom of the very deep hole.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*1 Big Thing; Trump's shout-it-out loud strategy*


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

I don't usually dip into politics especially because people to the left of me resort to a lot of name calling and bashing. Nothing wrong with a debate though. I am not a big fan of trump but I did vote for him last election and and will probably pick him over the dems they have running. I don't think he is god and i do believe he behaves like a child on many levels. I just wish someone from either side would meet more in the middle. I know this is a weed growing forum so must probably lean left because of the push for legalization.

I am a white male, own my own legal business, and consider myself to be somewhat successful. I am a legal concealed pistol carrier and believe strongly in the first and second amendment. Even if I don't agree with you, I will fight for your right to do, and think however you lean. I am not here to say that anyone i disagree with is wrong, we are all entitled to our own opinion and should be able to speak our minds without fear of retaliation or backlash. 

I take care of my family and friends of all races. However, I do not feel I should take care of strangers or illegal immigrants. My taxes are high. I work hard and have never asked for help or handouts. Call it white privilege, I really don't care. I have had very hard times and am not going to go into depth about my struggles or use it as an excuse.

The left seem to be pushing free, free, free. I hate that. I get some people need help to get on their feet but no one should be a welfare recipient for more than 6 months. Or get free health care, food, or housing assistance. I pay for everything i have and its because i work hard and have no choice. 

I believe strongly that we need guns to defend ourselves against bad guys and corrupt government. It was a check and balance system that has worked well and will continue to work.

I believe all immigrants should go through legal means, pay taxes, come with a skill or financial security where they will not be a burden to me or my country.

I personally think neo nazis, black panthers, or any other extremist are wrong, but like i said, they have the right to think, feel, and say whatever they want as long as they don't break the law or resort to violence. Punching a nazi because of his beliefs makes you worse than them in my opinion. 

There is nothing a democrat candidate can offer me when i watch the debates or hear their plans. 

I don't choose the candidate I like, I chose the candidate that supports more of my beliefs. I pick the lessor of two evils. I don't care about their personal lives, their language, or their past. I want what will continue to do me good, and support our constitution and fight for the rights that many have died to protect.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I don't usually dip into politics especially because people to the left of me resort to a lot of name calling and bashing. Nothing wrong with a debate though. I am not a big fan of trump but I did vote for him last election and and will probably pick him over the dems they have running. I don't think he is god and i do believe he behaves like a child on many levels. I just wish someone from either side would meet more in the middle. I know this is a weed growing forum so must probably lean left because of the push for legalization.
> 
> I am a white male, own my own legal business, and consider myself to be somewhat successful. I am a legal concealed pistol carrier and believe strongly in the first and second amendment. Even if I don't agree with you, I will fight for your right to do, and think however you lean. I am not here to say that anyone i disagree with is wrong, we are all entitled to our own opinion and should be able to speak our minds without fear of retaliation or backlash.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, I'm probably just not going to vote. All the candidates are just garbage and I come to the conclusion that the right is brainwashed and the left are just sick people. I support gun rights but don't like the racist crap and can't vote for Trump either I'm just turned off and not voting.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I hear ya, I'm probably just not going to vote. All the candidates are just garbage and I come to the conclusion that the right is brainwashed and the left are just sick people. I support gun rights but don't like the racist crap and can't vote for Trump either I'm just turned off and not voting.


Its just sad that anyone in the middle, would never make the Dem or Rep dominee. I'm with you, brother. Just keep being positive and taking care of our own. Life is good, but if you watch too much of the news, it will try and drag you down. If we all just try to be decent people, the world would be good. But as you know, money and power are the route of all evil.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I don't usually dip into politics especially because people to the left of me resort to a lot of name calling and bashing. Nothing wrong with a debate though. I am not a big fan of trump but I did vote for him last election and and will probably pick him over the dems they have running. I don't think he is god and i do believe he behaves like a child on many levels. I just wish someone from either side would meet more in the middle. I know this is a weed growing forum so must probably lean left because of the push for legalization.
> 
> I am a white male, own my own legal business, and consider myself to be somewhat successful. I am a legal concealed pistol carrier and believe strongly in the first and second amendment. Even if I don't agree with you, I will fight for your right to do, and think however you lean. I am not here to say that anyone i disagree with is wrong, we are all entitled to our own opinion and should be able to speak our minds without fear of retaliation or backlash.
> 
> ...


You appear to me as being confused and hypocritical as well as an egomaniac . You vote for Trump and will again ...You pick the lessor of 2 evils And Trump is your answer . Your brainwashed and believe his lies.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I hear ya, I'm probably just not going to vote. All the candidates are just garbage and I come to the conclusion that the right is brainwashed and the left are just sick people. I support gun rights but don't like the racist crap and can't vote for Trump either I'm just turned off and not voting.


DEEP THOUGHTS...


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You appear to me as being confused and hypocritical as well as an egomaniac . You vote for Trump and will again ...You pick the lessor of 2 evils And Trump is your answer . Your brainwashed and believe his lies.


You prove my point exactly.

Your reply because I dont agree with you:
Confused, hypocritical, egomaniac, brainwashed, and a believer of lies.
Thank you for proving my point.

But unlike you, i will respect your right to have the opinions and beliefs you do. I would fight for your freedom of speech.
Dont let politics ruin your day, because you sure didn't ruin mine. Life is good.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Its just sad that anyone in the middle, would never make the Dem or Rep dominee. I'm with you, brother. Just keep being positive and taking care of our own. Life is good, but if you watch too much of the news, it will try and drag you down. If we all just try to be decent people, the world would be good. But as you know, money and power are the route of all evil.


Why don’t you just speak for yourself. Midwestgorilla can make up his or her own mind about watching the news . The truth hurts you doesn’t it. 
Trump wants you to believe all the news is fake. It’s not.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> You prove my point exactly.
> 
> Your reply because I dont agree with you:
> Confused, hypocritical, egomaniac, brainwashed, and a believer of lies.
> Thank you for proving my point.


Why are you here? I took time to read your long resume of view point and gave mine. That’s what this is about.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Why are you here? I took time to read your long resume of view point and gave mine. That’s what this is about.


Keep talking my friend, the tolerant left is very tolerant today I see. 

I am here because i can be. Because its a discussion forum and I am simply adding my opinion, the same as you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> You prove my point exactly.
> 
> Your reply because I dont agree with you:
> Confused, hypocritical, egomaniac, brainwashed, and a believer of lies.
> ...


Right, a reasonable person who thinks the sun shines outta Donald Trump's asshole, yep yer sure not displaying good judgement and common sense alright. This is not a difference between left and right, but between right and wrong, you don't care about that, or America. Not name calling, just stating obvious facts. You cannot back up your support for Trump with honest arguments, if ya think you can, here I am, you will be humiliated and I await your response. I'll bet yer just gonna be full of shit when confronted by the truth and facts, no one could win such an argument, you cannot defend the indefensible. Please try though, people are seeing Trump commit treason on TV and yer as good as any other fool who carries Donald's sewage for their spite.

Donald Trump is a traitor (literal now) and those who continue to support him now are considered to be traitors as well. The next democratic POTUS might call Vlad first, then just declare a phoney war with Russian (he would be a legal traitor then) and hang the lot of them for high treason. I would, in a heartbeat, any patriot would do the same, American troops are gonna die over this bullshit, Donald and a hundred other assholes should die as well. Everything can be easily proven in a court of law too, just a declaration of war is required, read some history, such wars were declared all the time. Such a war will make property confiscation possible and internment of enemy fifth columnist, remember the Japanese in WW2? Maybe you'll get some compensation in 30 or 40 years, but don't count on it. *Racism is a national security threat now and you know how America deals with national security threats, don't you?*


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I don't usually dip into politics especially because people to the left of me resort to a lot of name calling and bashing. Nothing wrong with a debate though. I am not a big fan of trump but I did vote for him last election and and will probably pick him over the dems they have running. I don't think he is god and i do believe he behaves like a child on many levels. I just wish someone from either side would meet more in the middle. I know this is a weed growing forum so must probably lean left because of the push for legalization.
> 
> I am a white male, own my own legal business, and consider myself to be somewhat successful. I am a legal concealed pistol carrier and believe strongly in the first and second amendment. Even if I don't agree with you, I will fight for your right to do, and think however you lean. I am not here to say that anyone i disagree with is wrong, we are all entitled to our own opinion and should be able to speak our minds without fear of retaliation or backlash.
> 
> I take care of my family and friends of all races. However, I do not feel I should take care of strangers or illegal immigrants. My taxes are high. I work hard and have never asked for help or handouts. Call it white privilege, I really don't care. I have had very hard times and am not going to go into depth about my struggles or use it as an excuse.


Nice to meet you. There is a wide spectrum of people here, but please understand that the whole "Russia" trolling for Trump is a real thing and has been going on for years making people quick to troll online when people start off here with trolling right off the bat. I am not saying that you are doing that, but just giving a heads up, be quick with ignore if you feel like you are getting trolled.



kgp said:


> The left seem to be pushing free, free, free. I hate that. I get some people need help to get on their feet but no one should be a welfare recipient for more than 6 months. Or get free health care, food, or housing assistance. I pay for everything i have and its because i work hard and have no choice.


I would point to "Seem to be", it is hard when anything not the Republican (which I call often the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male) agenda is called socialism. Feel free to post some links you have seen about this, I bet if we go through it, it will be a lot of smoke and statistical tricks to make things look a lot worse than they are.



kgp said:


> I believe strongly that we need guns to defend ourselves against bad guys and corrupt government. It was a check and balance system that has worked well and will continue to work.


Most Democrats will agree with this too. It gets distorted that any but the small few people who are legitimately concerned about being murdered by a gun (even if wrongly in fear of the chances they are ever a target) wanting to tighten up mass killing weapons. Some good conversations on here about it. 



kgp said:


> I believe all immigrants should go through legal means, pay taxes, come with a skill or financial security where they will not be a burden to me or my country.


Agree here too, the problem is politicians wanting to make them the boogey man and making it impossible to get legal. And it is all of our country, but if you look at immigration numbers on how much they pay in taxes, it is far more than how much their fellow countries immigrants use in our social safety net. As far as having a skill, that is built over time, it should not stop them from being able to come here, we have plenty of room in our country for people to start a new life.



kgp said:


> I personally think neo nazis, black panthers, or any other extremist are wrong, but like i said, they have the right to think, feel, and say whatever they want as long as they don't break the law or resort to violence. Punching a nazi because of his beliefs makes you worse than them in my opinion.


Just a thing to understand with this, a lot of propaganda is being pushed to make these protests seem a lot worse than they are. Anything to sow division in our citizens they are hammering it hard.



kgp said:


> There is nothing a democrat candidate can offer me when i watch the debates or hear their plans.
> 
> I don't choose the candidate I like, I chose the candidate that supports more of my beliefs. I pick the lessor of two evils. I don't care about their personal lives, their language, or their past. I want what will continue to do me good, and support our constitution and fight for the rights that many have died to protect.


So you are ok with Trump selling out our country? Most of what is going on with these 'differences' is just being fully blown out of proportion. So really hopefully you are a real person and stick around for a while. Please understand you might indeed get trolled, but if you are a real person, it is because a lot of what you might have seen from POTUS and his troll army is just being spammed nonstop here and everywhere else and it gets hard to know a real person from a propaganda troll.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 18, 2019)

Hillary Clinton suggests Russians are 'grooming' Tulsi Gabbard for third-party run


Former Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clinton said Thursday the Russians are currently "grooming" a Democrat running in the presidential primary to run as a third-party candidate and champion their interests. The comment appears to be directed at Hawaii Rep. Tulsi Gabbard, who has been...




news.google.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I don't usually dip into politics especially because people to the left of me resort to a lot of name calling and bashing. Nothing wrong with a debate though. I am not a big fan of trump but I did vote for him last election and and will probably pick him over the dems they have running. I don't think he is god and i do believe he behaves like a child on many levels. I just wish someone from either side would meet more in the middle. I know this is a weed growing forum so must probably lean left because of the push for legalization.
> 
> I am a white male, own my own legal business, and consider myself to be somewhat successful. I am a legal concealed pistol carrier and believe strongly in the first and second amendment. Even if I don't agree with you, I will fight for your right to do, and think however you lean. I am not here to say that anyone i disagree with is wrong, we are all entitled to our own opinion and should be able to speak our minds without fear of retaliation or backlash.
> 
> ...


Neo nazi: your family has no right to exist. Get in the oven, kike 

me: punches nazi

you: [hugging the nazi] how dare he! He is such a bad person




Btw, the most likely use of your gun will be you blowing off your own skull with it

and trump bragged about walking in on unsuspecting, naked underage girls. You support a neo nazi praising pedophile


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Right, a reasonable person who thinks the sun shines outta Donald Trump's asshole, yep yer sure not displaying good judgement and common sense alright. This is not a difference between left and right, but between right and wrong, you don't care about that, or America. Not name calling, just stating obvious facts. You cannot back up your support for Trump with honest arguments, if ya think you can, here I am, you will be humiliated and I await your response. I'll bet yer just gonna be full of shit when confronted by the truth and facts, no one could win such an argument, you cannot defend the indefensible. Please try though, people are seeing Trump commit treason on TV and yer as good as any other fool who carries Donald's sewage for their spite.
> 
> Donald Trump is a traitor (literal now) and those who continue to support him now are considered to be traitors as well. The next democratic POTUS might call Vlad first, then just declare a phoney war with Russian (he would be a legal traitor then) and hang the lot of them for high treason. I would, in a heartbeat, any patriot would do the same, American troops are gonna die over this bullshit, Donald and a hundred other assholes should die as well. Everything can be easily proven in a court of law too, just a declaration of war is required, read some history, such wars were declared all the time. Such a war will make property confiscation possible and internment of enemy fifth columnist, remember the Japanese in WW2? Maybe you'll get some compensation in 30 or 40 years, but don't count on it. *Racism is a national security threat now and you know how America deals with national security threats, don't you?*


I said in my first post I am not a trump supporter. Give me a democrat that fights for the issues that are important for me, and I would vote for them. Im sure racism exists, its just that me, my friends, and the people i work with of all races don't see it in our daily lives. Again, i'm not saying it doesn't exist and is not a problem, just not a problem for people who like me, treat everyone with respect. 

I will repeat, I think both the left and right are as equally fucked up. I will just vote for issues that are important to me because there will never be perfect candidate.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Hillary Clinton suggests Russians are 'grooming' Tulsi Gabbard for third-party run
> 
> 
> Former Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clinton said Thursday the Russians are currently "grooming" a Democrat running in the presidential primary to run as a third-party candidate and champion their interests. The comment appears to be directed at Hawaii Rep. Tulsi Gabbard, who has been...
> ...


@Unclebaldrick I think Clinton nailed it.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Nice to meet you. There is a wide spectrum of people here, but please understand that the whole "Russia" trolling for Trump is a real thing and has been going on for years making people quick to troll online when people start off here with trolling right off the bat. I am not saying that you are doing that, but just giving a heads up, be quick with ignore if you feel like you are getting trolled.
> 
> 
> I would point to "Seem to be", it is hard when anything not the Republican (which I call often the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male) agenda is called socialism. Feel free to post some links you have seen about this, I bet if we go through it, it will be a lot of smoke and statistical tricks to make things look a lot worse than they are.
> ...


Thanks for the reasonable reply. Glad we can agree and disagree and remain cordial. And no I am not okay with trump selling out our country, I am just happy clinton didn't make it as POTUS. I would have voted for anyone other than her, so I dint have much of a choice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I don't usually dip into politics especially because people to the left of me resort to a lot of name calling and bashing. Nothing wrong with a debate though. I am not a big fan of trump but I did vote for him last election and and will probably pick him over the dems they have running. I don't think he is god and i do believe he behaves like a child on many levels. I just wish someone from either side would meet more in the middle. I know this is a weed growing forum so must probably lean left because of the push for legalization.
> 
> I am a white male, own my own legal business, and consider myself to be somewhat successful. I am a legal concealed pistol carrier and believe strongly in the first and second amendment. Even if I don't agree with you, I will fight for your right to do, and think however you lean. I am not here to say that anyone i disagree with is wrong, we are all entitled to our own opinion and should be able to speak our minds without fear of retaliation or backlash.
> 
> ...


You took a lot of words to say you are a racist and tried to deny your base motives, I'm not buying it at all. I'll just make a couple of points here.
The toddlers in cages on the southern border are legal refugees who are being treated illegally and in humanely, you are OK with this and can ignore it, that's all I really need to say.

*If punching Nazi's in the face makes you worse than them in your opinion.* Then I guess you have no respect at all for WW2 veterans, many killed Nazi's and many died trying. You are a fool, not name calling, a sound judgement, based on your own words. "Fine people on both sides", where have I heard that before, from another fool.

If I wanted to, I could go through your entire post and refute each idiotic contention you make with ease, but this should make the point for those here with brains, not you though, or the usual bunch of racist traitors who give you likes. I consider you to be a traitor, not someone with a different political opinion, you are driven by greed, hate and fear, period. You are not a good person, or a good citizen and you sure as shit ain't a patriot.

*TBS= Trump Blindness Syndrome*, Donald can do no wrong, all the news is fake, only Donald speaks the truth to you.

*It's all driven by fear, hate and greed, all antisocial acts are, yours too. Your entire post was an expression of fear, hate and greed*


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Neo nazi: your family has no right to exist. Get in the oven, kike
> 
> me: punches nazi
> 
> ...


Did I say I would hug a neo nazi if they were punched? No. 
Did I say that in the usa we have freedom of speech? Yes. 
Do I support that right? Yes.

You missed the whole point. Humorous reply. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Keep talking my friend, the tolerant left is very tolerant today I see.
> 
> I am here because i can be. Because its a discussion forum and I am simply adding my opinion, the same as you.


Goddamn, how many of you mentally handicapped inbreds think this shitty act will work?

“woe is me, I am just ahapless centrist who is being forced to vote for the neo nazi praising pedophile. Also, here are some phrases I learned fromthe daily stormer you virtue signaling leftist! So much for the tolerant left!”

Riddle me this, ya phony bitch: why should me and my Jewish family be tolerant of anyone who praises neo nazis, like trump did, or anyone who supports neo nazi praisers, like you do?

thanks, phony


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You took a lot of words to say you are a racist and tried to deny your base motives, I'm not buying it at all. I'll just make a couple of points here.
> The toddlers in cages on the southern border are legal refugees who are being treated illegally and in humanely, you are OK with this and can ignore it, that's all I really need to say.
> 
> *If punching Nazi's in the face make you worse than them in your opinion.* Then I guess you have no respect at all for WW2 veterans, many killed Nazi's and many died trying. You are a fool, not name calling, a sound judgement, based on your own words. "Fine people on both sides", where have I heard that before, from another fool.
> ...


I said neo nazi, black panther, muslim extremist, Or anyone that preaches hate.

You can preach hate. I dont agree with it. But its legal and they have the right to do so. You also have the right to disagree.

The moment you react with violence, you are the one breaking the law, you are worse than the one preaching hate.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I will repeat, I think both the left and right are as equally fucked up. I will just vote for issues that are important to me because there will never be perfect candidate.


Just because you might not understand the benefit to society in a certain program because it is not something that you have experience in, doesn't mean it is not a very effective program for our countries long run benefit. Like a food program. If the kids that would otherwise be hungry and unable to concentrate in school are fed a larger portion of those children will go on to graduate than if they did not. That means they will bring our society a far greater benefit and generally overtime will offset the money that goes into those programs.



kgp said:


> Thanks for the reasonable reply. Glad we can agree and disagree and remain cordial. And no I am not okay with trump selling out our country, I am just happy clinton didn't make it as POTUS. I would have voted for anyone other than her, so I dint have much of a choice.


Yeah man, as long as people are actually people everyone here is pretty cool, it becomes really obvious quickly when they are just cat fishing us with trolling.

A lot of what was said about Clinton was just Russian trolling that they used to get Trump elected. When Trump gave the Russians our polling data, the Russians/Trump used Cambridge Analytica's stolen Facebook data with it to pump out the most effective propaganda effort ever in a very pinpointed way to play on what the data told them we would fall for the easiest.

It sucked, every topic is worth taking a look at that you have seen since really 2014 (if not 2006ish IMO).


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Goddamn, how many of you mentally handicapped inbreds think this shitty act will work?
> 
> “woe is me, I am just ahapless centrist who is being forced to vote for the neo nazi praising pedophile. Also, here are some phrases I learned fromthe daily stormer you virtue signaling leftist! So much for the tolerant left!”
> 
> ...


Have the democratic party put someone up for election that will beat him. Not Warren, Harris, Sanders, or the other yahoos. Put up someone with sense that will meet in the middle. Notice my reply doesn't insult you? Can you do the same?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Thanks for the reasonable reply. Glad we can agree and disagree and remain cordial. And no I am not okay with trump selling out our country, I am just happy clinton didn't make it as POTUS. I would have voted for anyone other than her, so I dint have much of a choice.


I see where you are coming from and I'm just glad Donald was right when he said if I vote for Hillary their would be an FBI investigation and impeachment 
...Turns out he was right


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Did I say I would hug a neo nazi if they were punched? No.
> Did I say that in the usa we have freedom of speech? Yes.
> Do I support that right? Yes.
> 
> You missed the whole point. Humorous reply. Thanks for the laugh.


You said people like me who would have no problem beating a nazi senseless, are worse than the nazis who want to exterminate my Jewish family

that is what you said

do you suck a lot of nazi dicks there, ya phony bitch?

hapless centrist my ass you dumbfuck nazi


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I said in my first post I am not a trump supporter. Give me a democrat that fights for the issues that are important for me, and I would vote for them. Im sure racism exists, its just that me, my friends, and the people i work with of all races don't see it in our daily lives. Again, i'm not saying it doesn't exist and is not a problem, just not a problem for people who like me, treat everyone with respect.
> 
> I will repeat, I think both the left and right are as equally fucked up. I will just vote for issues that are important to me because there will never be perfect candidate.


Your dancing and bullshitting, you are a Trump supporter and a liar. Racism is a national security threat of the first order and will be treated as such. There is no middle ground, Trump removed it, no man's land is deadman's land and you just stumbled into the field of fire. Your stated position means you have no clue, as to what right and wrong is, Trumpers always go on about the left, like all the former republicans on TV who are anti Trump and anti GOP are not conservatives.

*Get a clue, who do you think you are kidding here? 

The difference between right and wrong could not be more stark and you can't see it at all, what is blinding you to the bright light of the truth shining directly into your face?*


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I said neo nazi, black panther, muslim extremist, Or anyone that preaches hate.
> 
> You can preach hate. I dont agree with it. But its legal and they have the right to do so. You also have the right to disagree.
> 
> The moment you react with violence, you are the one breaking the law, you are worse than the one preaching hate.


I think people have a right to stand up to hate groups that want to show up in their cities and counter protest them. And don't think that the anti-hate protesters are right act violently, but they are allowed to defend themselves from being attacked, and are not the ones spending money for a permit to spread hate speech and cause a riot, pick a fight and then cry foul when they get back what they asked for in the first place.



kgp said:


> Have the democratic party put someone up for election that will beat him. Not Warren, Harris, Sanders, or the other yahoos. Put up someone with sense that will meet in the middle. Notice my reply doesn't insult you? Can you do the same?


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Just because you might not understand the benefit to society in a certain program because it is not something that you have experience in, doesn't mean it is not a very effective program for our countries long run benefit. Like a food program. If the kids that would otherwise be hungry and unable to concentrate in school are fed a larger portion of those children will go on to graduate than if they did not. That means they will bring our society a far greater benefit and generally overtime will offset the money that goes into those programs.
> 
> 
> Yeah man, as long as people are actually people everyone here is pretty cool, it becomes really obvious quickly when they are just cat fishing us with trolling.
> ...


If I cant provide my kids with food, then I fail as a parent and should be deemed unfit. If people cant take care of their own, they shouldn't be having kids. I would do anything to not watch a kid struggle, but letting their parents sit on their ass all day and taking my tax dollars to make up for their incompetence is what Im talking about. 

And cat fishing and trolling you speak of is basically anyone who disagrees with the left? See how members are attacking me with their keyboards? I am not trolling for a reaction but I kinda knew what to expect. This just kind of proves the point I was trying to make. You don't have to agree with me, but when someone resorts to name calling when i was honestly trying to have a discussion or at least give my own opinion. I didn't like obama but would never react the way people do when I say I voted for trump. Honestly I think we all can agree that there are better candidates, I just with they were on the ballot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Have the democratic party put someone up for election that will beat him. Not Warren, Harris, Sanders, or the other yahoos. Put up someone with sense that will meet in the middle. Notice my reply doesn't insult you? Can you do the same?


Anyone you just named is beating the neo nazi praiser you just said you’ll vote for, dumbass

your very existence insults me. Your shitty fake act of hapless centrist is an insult to my intelligence and a big blinking red light letting me know how dumb you are to think we’d buy it

now tell me why me and my Jewish family should be tolerant of neo nazi praisers like trump or people who support neo nazis and neo nazi praisers like you

thanks, ya phony bitch


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> If I cant provide my kids with food, then I fail as a parent and should be deemed unfit. If people cant take care of their own, they shouldn't be having kids. I would do anything to not watch a kid struggle, but letting their parents sit on their ass all day and taking my tax dollars to make up for their incompetence is what Im talking about.
> 
> And cat fishing and trolling you speak of is basically anyone who disagrees with the left? See how members are attacking me with their keyboards? I am not trolling for a reaction but I kinda knew what to expect. This just kind of proves the point I was trying to make. You don't have to agree with me, but when someone resorts to name calling when i was honestly trying to have a discussion or at least give my own opinion. I didn't like obama but would never react the way people do when I say I voted for trump. Honestly I think we all can agree that there are better candidates, I just with they were on the ballot.


Americans stand up for Americans ...seems simple 
American values are not the same as right wing values
TA DA


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I think people have a right to stand up to hate groups that want to show up in their cities and counter protest them. And don't think that the anti-hate protesters are right act violently, but they are allowed to defend themselves from being attacked, and are not the ones spending money for a permit to spread hate speech and cause a riot, pick a fight and then cry foul when they get back what they asked for in the first place.


I totally agree. I've been to a protest or two, and I have seen antifa counter with violence.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Americans stand up for Americans ...seems simple
> American values are not the same as right wing values
> TA DA


I could say the same about the left.

I respect your opinion.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Appreciate all the replys.

But some of you are what I call "triggered" You react on pure emotion and thats fine, I will not bring myself to argue with you. If I wrecked you day, It was not my intention.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2019)

This phony bitch is VERY concerned about insults and doesn’t support trump 

but he also plans to vote for trump twice. after trump praised neo nazis

who the fuck is dumbenough to think that shitty act willwork?


----------



## f series (Oct 18, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> But pizza gate was real ...


Dr pizza is real though


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Appreciate all the replys.
> 
> But some of you are what I call "triggered" You react on pure emotion and thats fine, I will not bring myself to argue with you. If I wrecked you day, It was not my intention.


You didn’t ruin anyone’s day, but you did just expose yourself as a neo nazi who’s too cowardly to just admit it

I don’t support trump, but.... Antifa! Triggered! So much for the tolerant left!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I said neo nazi, black panther, muslim extremist, Or anyone that preaches hate.
> 
> You can preach hate. I dont agree with it. But its legal and they have the right to do so. You also have the right to disagree.
> 
> The moment you react with violence, you are the one breaking the law, you are worse than the one preaching hate.


White nationalist terrorist cause over 90% of terrorist acts in America, muslims caused very few compared to white male racist in the past decade. Neo Nazi's are racist losers and of no account, there are no successful or even well adjusted people among them. They project their own failures and fears on others and do not deal with their own issues like adults, but blame others instead, like Donald.

I won't be legal to preach hate too much longer, the SCOTUS spoke to the first amendment on issues like this many years ago. Hate speech is not free speech. Reasonable guns laws are of no concern to 90% of NRA members who support such laws.

This forum is not a place of physical violence other kinds of aggression are practiced here. A year from now calling baseball bats MAGA hat removers, will not be seen as an act of violence, or even hatred, just an act of patriotism. Wearing a swastika in the wartime America was not a good idea either and if someone took a baseball bat to them, they might have gotten a minimum fine, maybe. A collection by friends and neighbors would quickly cover it, unless the judge lost his son to the war, then he might just shake their hand and pay their fine himself out of his own pocket.

Such a fate awaits Trumpers in a year or two, when the story has been told and a majority of the American public works itself into outrage. Already you guys are dancing around the edges of bullshit, 6 months ago you folks were all in for Donald, most are now afraid to admit it, like you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Keep talking my friend, the tolerant left is very tolerant today I see.
> 
> I am here because i can be. Because its a discussion forum and I am simply adding my opinion, the same as you.


I would think one of the first things they would teach you at the Russian troll factory is try to make your handle a little less Russian obvious. You fail miserably, kgp. It’s a dead giveaway!!! KGP=KGB.
No make good troll kgp...you are bottom shelf troll.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> White nationalist terrorist cause over 90% of terrorist acts in America, muslims caused very few compared to white male racist in the past decade. Neo Nazi's are racist losers and of no account, there are no successful or even well adjusted people among them. They project their own failures and fears on others and do not deal with their own issues like adults, but blame others instead, like Donald.
> 
> I won't be legal to preach hate too much longer, the SCOTUS spoke to the first amendment on issues like this many years ago. Hate speech is not free speech. Reasonable guns laws are of no concern to 90% of NRA members who support such laws.
> 
> ...


Please don't generalize me by the few posts you've read. I'm a real person with many stories just like you. 

My point was that all hate groups are wrong. 

Just like uncle buck is triggered and hates me. Why is it okay for him to hate me? "hate is wrong and I hate anyone who hates" See how stupid that sounds?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

f series said:


> Dr pizza is real though


You believed it, you were all in for pizzagate, even after they discovered there was no basement, the place was built on a slab. *You also "like" every Trumper, treasonous and racist post made on this forum Joined Apr 4, 2019. Ifigure we are dealing with two or three socks here a VPN and one member who is afraid and ashamed of what they say and believe. Many" likes" are from socks. *


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I would think one of the first things they would teach you at the Russian troll factory is try to make your handle a little less Russian obvious. You fail miserably, kgp. It’s a dead giveaway!!! KGP=KGB.
> No make good troll kgp...you are bottom shelf troll.
> 
> View attachment 4409763View attachment 4409764


Cant debate? Lets resort to name calling. disagree? Lets call eachother names. Thats very productive. 

I don't hide behind a keyboard and throw insults.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Please don't generalize me by the few posts you've read. I'm a real person with many stories just like you.
> 
> My point was that all hate groups are wrong.
> 
> Just like uncle buck is triggered and hates me. Why is it okay for him to hate me? "hate is wrong and I hate anyone who hates" See how stupid that sounds?


I've read your posts, and this one is completely inconsistent with your past posts, you do not appear to know right from wrong, your posts say as much. Talk honorably and honestly if you want any respect from decent people, this kind of foolishness impresses nobody.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Just like uncle buck is triggered and hates me. Why is it okay for him to hate me?


You show support for people who murdered 6 million human beings and figure they and their modern equivalents are just fine people.
*What if you're a Jewish or even black? These people want you and you family exterminated, why else wear a hakenkreuz? 

It's the same for those who support treason, they want to harm you, your family and your country. 

What is your response **gun owner** to someone trying to harm your family?

You own a gun, so your planning on hating someone enough to use it on them.*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Have the democratic party put someone up for election that will beat him. Not Warren, Harris, Sanders, or the other yahoos. Put up someone with sense that will meet in the middle. Notice my reply doesn't insult you? Can you do the same?


You mean, like Tusli Gabbard, right? I think she's triff!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> @Unclebaldrick I think Clinton nailed it.


Deeply disturbing. But I think they have already failed with that plan.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I've read your posts, and this one is completely inconsistent with your past posts, you do not appear to know right from wrong, your posts say as much. Talk honorably and honestly if you want any respect from decent people, this kind of foolishness impresses nobody.


I've stayed consistent and I'm not here for respect. I wish you all the best but honestly can care less what each and all of you think about me. 

I don't agree with any hate group of any color, but I defend their right for freedom of speech, freedom of thought, and freedom that we all have as a right. Just like you, we may not agree on things but I will defend your right to think and say what you want. Your feelings are no more important than mine, or even uncle buck. We all lived our own lives and from experiences that weve lived through shaped our thoughts and feeling in one direction or another. And as much as I feel I am right, so do you. 

Its easy to sit here behind a screen and talk smack, but I bet in reality most of us would not say the things we do face to face.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Cant debate? Lets resort to name calling. disagree? Lets call eachother names. Thats very productive.
> 
> I don't hide behind a keyboard and throw insults.


Debate what? There is nothing to debate with you. Yes you do hide behind a keyboard and throw insults and yes politics do ruin your day.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You mean, like Tusli Gabbard, right?


Definitely more moderate but as you can see, the left is already labeling her as a "russian".

I think she is a smart woman with a great background. I'm just willing to bet that the left will silence her. I can see its already happening here. There is no way anyone like her would be on the ballot.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Debate what? There is nothing to debate with you. Yes you do hide behind a keyboard and throw insults and yes politics do ruin your day.


Come see me. Grand Rapids MI. I wouldn't send you my home address but we can meet up anywhere and talk, i'm not afraid, Ill even buy you lunch. I would just hate for you to send me a bomb or poison or something and kill my kid because I voted for trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I've stayed consistent and I'm not here for respect. I wish you all the best but honestly can care less what each and all of you think about me.
> 
> I don't agree with any hate group of any color, but I defend their right for freedom of speech, freedom of thought, and freedom that we all have as a right. Just like you, we may not agree on things but I will defend your right to think and say what you want. Your feelings are no more important than mine, or even uncle buck. We all lived our own lives and from experiences that weve lived through shaped our thoughts and feeling in one direction or another. And as much as I feel I am right, so do you.
> 
> Its easy to sit here behind a screen and talk smack, but I bet in reality most of us would not say the things we do face to face.


Then make your posts consistent with these stated beliefs. I do not agree that freedom of speech is unlimited and the SCOTUS already agrees with me on some of these issues, hate speech is not free speech and bad ideas do not carry the same weight as good ones. You live in a free country, for now, but if Trump were to have his way, it would not be a free country for long. You have a right to believe what you wish, you need to take responsibility for your words and deeds however, and be prepared to defend them in honest and open debate. You also have to live with the consequences of your words and deeds, and they spring from your thoughts and beliefs. *The next Trump won't be nearly as stupid as this one, and then you will be a slave, whether you supported him or not.*

The majority of people in America will soon have a very low tolerance for treason after the truth comes out, and the new government will act to protect the country from treason and social division. They have no choice, America is a large modern multicultural society today and this makes such countries highly vulnerable to social division based on bigotry and racism. Look around at other countries like mine, Canada, we have laws and human rights commissions to nip such foolishness in the bud. Donald Trump did not just betray America, he betrayed my country as well and here he would be considered a legal traitor. If you commit espionage against a NATO ally, you can be charged in every other NATO county, Donald Trump committed treason and is committing it daily, this is by far the most important issue. *What is the thread's title? America and you, are now in grave danger from an unstable sociopath, that you elected*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Come see me. Grand Rapids MI. I wouldn't send you my home address but we can meet up anywhere and talk, i'm not afraid, Ill even buy you lunch. I would just hate for you to send me a bomb or poison or something and kill my kid because I voted for trump.


Get real, only Trumpers do that shit, they are the ones who make the death threats and the vast majority of terrorists. You are being foolish and facetious, implying that Amber would murder your child for your stupid act. Grow the fuck up, she is a friend of mine and you owe her an apology for such a baseless and bass accusation. *You voted for Trump, that is nothing to be proud of, it is a mark of stupidity that you were conned so easily, by such an obvious phoney. Racism is like love, it blinds us to the faults of those we love and whose promises we want to believe. "Grab them by the pussy", explain that one to your kid and why you voted to destroy your country and their future, there's that fear and hate as your intention, again. Explain it to them next year, while you teach them the hate that has crippled your common sense. Maybe they can grow up to be a sucker too.*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Come see me. Grand Rapids MI. I wouldn't send you my home address but we can meet up anywhere and talk, i'm not afraid, Ill even buy you lunch. I would just hate for you to send me a bomb or poison or something and kill my kid because I voted for trump.


You are totally creepy! Lmao. I would never meet you for lunch!!
You are in need of a serious reality check. Hahaha


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I said in my first post I am not a trump supporter.


You voted for him and even in the face of him being the most corrupt, lying, dishonorable, draft dodging, womanizing, traitor the nation has ever seen you'll vote for him again.

You ARE a Trump supporter. If you weren't, you'd vote for anybody, even Satan himself to make a step in the right direction.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You are totally creepy! Lmao. I would never meet you for lunch!!
> You are in need of a serious reality check. Hahaha


It was rhetorical. Dont flatter yourself.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> You voted for him and even in the face of him being the most corrupt, lying, dishonorable, draft dodging, womanizing, traitor the nation has ever seen you'll vote for him again.
> 
> You ARE a Trump supporter. If you weren't, you'd vote for anybody, even Satan himself to make a step in the right direction.


And if its warren vs trump, I will do it again.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> And if its warren vs trump, I will do it again.


Learn to read.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> If I cant provide my kids with food, then I fail as a parent and should be deemed unfit. If people cant take care of their own, they shouldn't be having kids. I would do anything to not watch a kid struggle, but letting their parents sit on their ass all day and taking my tax dollars to make up for their incompetence is what Im talking about.


Then what happens to those kids?


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Then what happens to those kids?


I was that kid. I know what it feels like, and I made sure my kids will never have to suffer or live the life I did, and they don't. Spoiled brats, I tell you. MY nieces and nephew too. I take care of my own, why is it hard to ask others to do what I do everyday? 

I'm all for the kids, but how do we help the kids without enabling the parents?

Too lazy to work, food stamps, section 8, cash assistance. Now they don't want to get a job because they actually make more doing nothing? I see this first hand. Its amazing how people will work when they don't have any other choice, but give them a choice and you know what they will chose. People on government assistance eat better than i do.

In my opinion, issue the parents a warning, give them help for 6 months, if they cant do it then, they risk losing their kids.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> If I cant provide my kids with food, then I fail as a parent and should be deemed unfit. If people cant take care of their own, they shouldn't be having kids. I would do anything to not watch a kid struggle, but letting their parents sit on their ass all day and taking my tax dollars to make up for their incompetence is what Im talking about.


You know, sometimes people's circumstances change. Did you ever consider that perhaps some people had children into a reality where they could provide adequate care at the time, and then that reality subsequently changed? If you were hit by a bus tomorrow and could no longer provide for your family, does that make you incompetent? That's just one example, everyone's situation is unique. Perhaps you could try some compassion. Just because someone is in need doesn't automatically make them incompetent or lazy.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

A little history about myself.

Poor mom on drugs, dad died when I was really young. Lived in the housing project until 20 years old. Me, my brother, sister and one other white kid. My nickname was "white boy" growing up. Ran with gangs, sold drugs, commited crimes. Went to prison. Lived with savages. Murder and violence was a daily part of life.

I got out, changed my ways, my mindset. I met a good girl, I went to college, had some kids, started my own business, hired a layer and got my record cleared.

I am out of debt, I have numerous assets and live a good life. I am extremely grateful for everything and getting a second chance at life. My best friend, way more successful than me. Great guy coming from a really shiity situation. Most of the people we grew up with are in prison or dead. Everything I did, I did on my own. I did it for my kids and my family.

My brother and sister are still on hard drugs. Always asking for money and help. When I help them, they blow it. I take care of their kids. I buy them all their school supplies, clothes, everything. I make sure they have everything they need but I cant change their parents. They choose to do what they do. That's the difference here. I chose my kids well being, when they get all the government benefits I explained above. They sell thier food stamps for cash for drugs. They will never change. Its sad. Same blood, same upbringing, same parents. What made me change and they cant? I wish I could understand.

To me, its self control, self motivation, self discipline. Its amazing what a person can do when they put their mind to it.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> You know, sometimes people's circumstances change. Did you ever consider that perhaps some people had children into a reality where they could provide adequate care at the time, and then that reality subsequently changed? If you were hit by a bus tomorrow and could no longer provide for your family, does that make you incompetent? That's just one example, everyone's situation is unique. Perhaps you could try some compassion. Just because someone is in need doesn't automatically make them incompetent or lazy.


I am compassionate, I have a trust fund for my kids, short and long term disability, a 401k with a whole lot of money in it. A million dollar life insurance policy. My kids are my life and I bust my fucking ass everyday to make sure they have everything they need.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> A little history about myself.
> 
> Poor mom on drugs, dad died when I was really young. Lived in the housing project until 20 years old. Me and one other white kid. My nickname was "white boy" growing up. Ran with gangs, sold drugs, commited crimes. Went to prison. Lived with savages. Murder and violence was a daily part of life.
> 
> ...


Kinda seems to me like you are taking your own situation and projecting it onto everyone else, as if to say that your reality must reflect everyone else's reality.

I'm gonna let you in on a little secret.. There are a lot of people who have worked hard and continue to work hard, but due to the luck of the draw they still aren't quite able to tread water. Personally I think it's a much better option to give folks a helping hand, rather than let them drown and smell their rotting bodies later.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> And cat fishing and trolling you speak of is basically anyone who disagrees with the left?


Not at all, it is actual paid foreign trolls that have infected every website forum/facebook/youtube comments, kids video game chat rooms, on and on that are just seeing what people react to and how they react, and recording the data so that their analytics keep constantly updating and they get a better and better picture of how to identify and attack our vulnerable citizens. They spam propaganda, pick fights so actual conversations get drowned out. They set up 'News' outlets (Like OANN) that won't cover any story that is not in their narrative, and slip in some false stories here and there, that are really just click bate to get cookies on your computer so they can see which websites you go to, on and on. It sucks. 



kgp said:


> See how members are attacking me with their keyboards? I am not trolling for a reaction but I kinda knew what to expect. This just kind of proves the point I was trying to make.


Ignoring that you came into a political section 'to make a point'. Please understand people have been dealing with a nonstop spamming of this website for years, and are quick to escalate. I like to think you are a real person behind the keyboard, but I have no clue for real, and I could be wasting my time responding to you because this is exactly how the last 5 trolls started out before they showed their true colors.



kgp said:


> You don't have to agree with me, but when someone resorts to name calling when i was honestly trying to have a discussion or at least give my own opinion.


Thats the ignore button thing.



kgp said:


> I didn't like obama but would never react the way people do when I say I voted for trump. Honestly I think we all can agree that there are better candidates, I just with they were on the ballot.


It sucks that you represent Trump for people when you say that, I think a lot of it is Trump's constant trolling of people who take a stance to disagree with him. Obama never did that, and he got a lot of shit thrown at him. 

The next 4 years just need someone stable that has a nice long resume of being a known quantity of not being a Russian tool. There is so much easy shit that needs to be cleaned up right off the bat, and hopefully avoiding a war with Russia/N Korea and China (trade or otherwise), Get election machines/counting for the nation a major overhaul to avoid any interference from any outside country, maybe get that last 8% of the American citizens that need it insured, get our alliances back in order maybe with some good bipartisan stuff that won't be erased by the next president, and right about the time that is all wrapping up it will be time for the next presidential election. 

I think Biden would be a good 4 year president, and let everyone from both sides start out fresh after this Russian election mess is settled.


kgp said:


> I was that kid. I know what it feels like, and I made sure my kids will never have to suffer or live the life I did, and they don't. Spoiled brats, I tell you. MY nieces and nephew too. I take care of my own, why is it hard to ask others to do what I do everyday?


No I meant more do they go to a relative to be taken care of? Or do they become wards of the state which costs us all more money than keeping them with a family but giving some assistance. It's not hard to ask it, but it is just not reality, a small percent of people are just not going to be functional in society, who knows why that is. 


kgp said:


> Too lazy to work, food stamps, section 8, cash assistance. Now they don't want to get a job because they actually make more doing nothing? I see this first hand. Its amazing how people will work when they don't have any other choice, but give them a choice and you know what they will chose. People on government assistance eat better than i do.


A lot of these things are short term safety nets while people are between jobs who have families or people who have an actual need. Most people work though, it gets to a point that saying these things about how unfair it is for people to get help without any evidence other than I knew someone who said that someone stuff.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> Kinda seems to me like you are taking your own situation and projecting it onto everyone else, as if to say that your reality must reflect everyone else's reality.
> 
> I'm gonna let you in on a little secret.. There are a lot of people who have worked hard and continue to work hard, but due to the luck of the draw they still aren't quite able to tread water. Personally I think it's a much better option to give folks a helping hand, rather than let them drown and smell their rotting bodies later.


I dont dissagree. Life is hard sometimes. Help people. But lift people up at the same time. Make them do work for the help, make them find a job in 6 months, send social workers to check the kids. Set them up to succeed. But to live on welfare should not be an option.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I am compassionate


I'm gonna be honest, I don't think you really know what the word means..


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> A little history about myself.
> 
> Poor mom on drugs, dad died when I was really young. Lived in the housing project until 20 years old. Me, my brother, sister and one other white kid. My nickname was "white boy" growing up. Ran with gangs, sold drugs, commited crimes. Went to prison. Lived with savages. Murder and violence was a daily part of life.
> 
> ...


Did you go to college after you met your girl? 

And life is weird, a slip up here and there and I would have been in real trouble as a kid, and who knows. I kind of think of it like a plant, sometimes shit happens and it is just never going to be healthy and thrive. But I just rip them out of the ground, we really don't have any easy options for people.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I was that kid. I know what it feels like, and I made sure my kids will never have to suffer or live the life I did, and they don't. Spoiled brats, I tell you. MY nieces and nephew too. I take care of my own, why is it hard to ask others to do what I do everyday?
> 
> I'm all for the kids, but how do we help the kids without enabling the parents?
> 
> ...


nah

In order to prosper, this country needs healthy, well educated, well adjusted kids. Punish the parents, punish the kids. Forcibly taking kids away from parents for the sole reason of being poor is not the best option available. The goal is to break the cycle of poverty, not sustain it. There are better ways to address the issues you bring up than government forcibly taking kids away from poor parents. 

Man, what kind of society would do that?


kgp said:


> If I cant provide my kids with food, then I fail as a parent and should be deemed unfit. If people cant take care of their own, they shouldn't be having kids. I would do anything to not watch a kid struggle, but letting their parents sit on their ass all day and taking my tax dollars to make up for their incompetence is what Im talking about.
> 
> And cat fishing and trolling you speak of is basically anyone who disagrees with the left? See how members are attacking me with their keyboards? I am not trolling for a reaction but I kinda knew what to expect. This just kind of proves the point I was trying to make. You don't have to agree with me, but when someone resorts to name calling when i was honestly trying to have a discussion or at least give my own opinion. I didn't like obama but would never react the way people do when I say I voted for trump. Honestly I think we all can agree that there are better candidates, I just with they were on the ballot.


There are places in Oregon where an Obama bumper sticker on the car parked for the day at a trail head ends with the hiker coming back to a broken windshield or worse. It was the Trump rallies where protesters were beaten by attendees with Trump cheering them on. Also, I'm one of the people who showed up to stand against Trump's fascists when they wanted to parade Nazi and KKK flags in our streets. They come here to fight and are a plague.

So, stop with the crybaby victimhood BS. Trump and his supporters celebrate violence like all good fascists do.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Not at all, it is actual paid foreign trolls that have infected every website forum/facebook/youtube comments, kids video game chat rooms, on and on that are just seeing what people react to and how they react, and recording the data so that their analytics keep constantly updating and they get a better and better picture of how to identify and attack our vulnerable citizens. They spam propaganda, pick fights so actual conversations get drowned out. They set up 'News' outlets (Like OANN) that won't cover any story that is not in their narrative, and slip in some false stories here and there, that are really just click bate to get cookies on your computer so they can see which websites you go to, on and on. It sucks.
> 
> 
> Ignoring that you came into a political section 'to make a point'. Please understand people have been dealing with a nonstop spamming of this website for years, and are quick to escalate. I like to think you are a real person behind the keyboard, but I have no clue for real, and I could be wasting my time responding to you because this is exactly how the last 5 trolls started out before they showed their true colors.
> ...


I think we are more alike than not. I don't represent trump, but like I said, Clinton comes with her own scandals, so does biden. I just want someone decent, and asking that of a politician. Someone that represents the middle class and doesn't appeal to strictly minorities. It burns my ass to see our own people living in poverty but an illegal getting all this assistance. I am firmly against open borders, life long welfare, high taxes, big government, people trying to do away with freedom of speech and the second amendment. These are "my issues". And I am going to vote for whoever feels the same about them. If someone who is level headed with similar beliefs that I have ran, they would get my vote. Tulsi is really shit hot but I see already they are labelling her as a russian. She has no connections with russia so the media will slander her in the hope that sheeple minded people don't vote for her. I voted for obama, twice. I thought his first term was great, IRS scandal, lois lerner, fast and furious with eric holder, I mean I can go on. Like I said, poloticians are all corrupt because of super pacs and big money, behind the back deals. How does someone who makes 420k a year work 4 terms and end up with millions? I know just as well as you. I am a libertarian. I hate both sides. I just vote for the lesser of two eveils. I hope we get someone good for 2020


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Definitely more moderate but as you can see, the left is already labeling her as a "russian".
> 
> I think she is a smart woman with a great background. I'm just willing to bet that the left will silence her. I can see its already happening here. There is no way anyone like her would be on the ballot.


What!? That's crazy, yo. Just because RT.com and Stormfront can't stop saying she is awesome is no reason to say that.

Tyler digs her. Tyler is an influencer.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Did you go to college after you met your girl?
> 
> And life is weird, a slip up here and there and I would have been in real trouble as a kid, and who knows. I kind of think of it like a plant, sometimes shit happens and it is just never going to be healthy and thrive. But I just rip them out of the ground, we really don't have any easy options for people.


Yes, my girl saved my life. 20 years next summer. She was my saving grace. I wish it was easy, life is hard and never fair. And yes, we cant just toss people like plants.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What!? That's crazy, yo. Just because RT.com and Stormfront can't stop saying she is awesome is no reason to say that.


They wouldn't let her on the second debate because she didn't have enough donors. SHe threatened to boycott the third because she claims the DNC rigs the criteria. You remember what happened to bernie last year. Its a corrupt system. I really like her. I hope she can pull it off, but i doubt it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> They wouldn't let her on the second debate because she didn't have enough donors. SHe threatened to boycott the third because she claims the DNC rigs the criteria. You remember what happened to bernie last year. Its a corrupt system. I really like her. I hope she can pull it off, but i doubt it.


Totes rigged. 

I dig your patter, baby. I digs it.

Tell me more about the fauxlocaust.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Tell me more about the fauxlocaust.


Huh?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Huh?


They made that shit up. I saw it on the web. (((They))), like, RIGGED history, man.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Definitely more moderate but as you can see, the left is already labeling her as a "russian".
> 
> I think she is a smart woman with a great background. I'm just willing to bet that the left will silence her. I can see its already happening here. There is no way anyone like her would be on the ballot.


Tulsi Gabbard cozies up to brutal dictators. I have a problem with that.


----------



## mytwhyt (Oct 18, 2019)

I notice he flashes the OK sign in all the reelection videos I see.. It must really be a white power sign after all. Never really considered that till now.... Maybe it just means don't worry, every thing is OK.. I've tried, but I can't get stoned enough to believe that...


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Tulsi Gabbard cozies up to brutal dictators. I have a problem with that.


Name one person running who's doesn't have dirt.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They made that shit up. I saw it on the web. (((They))), like, RIGGED history, man.


No sheeple here. You got me fucked up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Tulsi Gabbard cozies up to brutal dictators. I have a problem with that.


But Hillary!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Name one person running who's doesn't have dirt.


Yeah man, yeah. They equivalent, baby.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Tulsi Gabbard cozies up to brutal dictators. I have a problem with that.


The same people who bitch about Russian interference is the same people who supported overthrowing other countries governments. Usa didn't meddle, they assassinated national leaders.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> No sheeple here. You got me fucked up.


That's the rabbithole, baby. Red pill now, man. Don't fight it. It's always better when they don't fight it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2019)

The new neo nazi is 100 pounds of bullshit stuffed into a sock 

ban one, one more pops up.

“I don’t support trump but I voted for him twice”

always the same old shitty tired act


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> The same people who bitch about Russian interference is the same people who supported overthrowing other countries governments. Usa didn't meddle, they assassinated national leaders.


That's right, man! Don't stop now, keep answering him!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> They wouldn't let her on the second debate because she didn't have enough donors. SHe threatened to boycott the third because she claims the DNC rigs the criteria. You remember what happened to bernie last year. Its a corrupt system. I really like her. I hope she can pull it off, but i doubt it.


Tulsi should know. She was once vice chair of the DNC after all.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's the rabbithole, baby. Red pill now, man. Don't fight it. It's always better when they don't fight it.


The nerve of some people who called me a troll. Been "unplugged " for a while now. Swallow your advice. The real world is ugly and never fair. Forget banning guns. Its too bad we can't ban stupid.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> Tulsi should know. She was once vice chair of the DNC after all.


Takes one to know one


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Tulsi Gabbard cozies up to brutal dictators. I have a problem with that.


How did she do that exactly?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> The nerve of some people who called me a troll. Been "unplugged " for a while now. Swallow your advice. The real world is ugly and never fair. Forget banning guns. Its too bad we can't ban stupid.


Exactly. What's with all the hostility, man?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Takes one to know one


I dig your Vulcan logic, baby.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Huh?


It was pretty well checked out. No evidence of rigging. In fact the whole premise that the primary was rigged for Clinton is founded on racism. As in:

20% African American Democratic Party voters voted for Bernie
30% Hispanic American Democratic Party voters voted for Bernie
45% white women Democratic Party voters voted for Bernie
60% White men who voted in the Democratic primary voted for Bernie.

In case you didn't notice, only white men gave Bernie the majority of the vote. A candidate cannot win without better support from other groups in the Democratic party. Bernie's campaign was all but dead by the middle of April because he completely flopped with the black vote in the south.

You say "rigged". There is no evidence of "rigged" but you say it was. Explain why the asymmetry in the effect of nefarious "rigged" actions taken by the DNC. I mean, one debate question was leaked about Flint's water crisis according to wikileaks, an unsubstantiated source for information. That must have been one loaded question (actually it's pretty obvious that a question regarding Flint's water crisis would be asked). As shown above in the overall results from exit polls for the primaries, your claim of "rigged" hinges on white men being able to see through the ruse while black people were fooled en masse. Is this your stance?

The counter hypothesis makes more sense. Again, there is no evidence of rigging. Bernie simply could not convince Black voters, Hispanic voters and women that he was the best candidate for them.

Your argument falls apart based upon the facts. Suck it up, buttercup. Bernie is seen as a great leader only by white men who apparently don't care if he has achieved nothing of significance as a Senator.

Then you voted for Trump. disgusting.


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Exactly. What's with all the hostility, man?


The written word has no emotion. Its all how the reader interprets it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> It was rhetorical. Dont flatter yourself.


I love to flatter myself and I will never let you or any prick make me think I can’t. Up Yours!!


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> It was pretty well checked out. No evidence of rigging. In fact the whole premise that the primary was rigged for Clinton is founded on racism. As in:
> 
> 20% African American Democratic Party voters voted for Bernie
> 30% Hispanic American Democratic Party voters voted for Bernie
> ...


Brazile admitted to it. She gave Clinton the questions. Bidens campaign says his son and Ukraine are not to be mentioned in the debates. Come on man..


----------



## kgp (Oct 18, 2019)

Its 5 o'clock somewhere and it happens to be here too. Im leaving work and going to have a great weekend. Hope you all do the same.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Huh?


So I start in 2008, Remember the "Obama is a Muslim" stuff, then Birth certificate conspiracy (started by Trump). Online Racists were really pushing anti Obama propaganda hard, and the evangelicals where going hard against LGBTQ/ anti-abortion propaganda.

When the Great Recession hit, people lost their minds, Tea Party stuff rose up and the Racist/Religious used this to put Republicans in power using the 'anti' vote. In 2013 Snowden landed in Russia with the NSA programming and a few months later Russia is sending people to the USA to figure out how best to tap into the American voters worst feelings and use them to pick fights between voting groups using news of the day that particular stories are used to highlight these very real deficiencies in our society.

So as people start to buy into their propaganda and watch their news sources that will never/very rarely tell stories that go against the narrative, they place themselves into a very nice feedback loop. Now that Trump is president, he can say anything he wants and it becomes news. Then to top it off, he says that everyone lies, and the news is all fake, and don't trust what you see and hear because the truth isn't the truth.

But he is a proven liar, and has all of his minions lie in the name of POTUS because it is ok to lie to the public if they are not under oath and held accountable by the law. But that is the problem, basing anything off of what liars say is meaningless because they are liars.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> The written word has no emotion. Its all how the reader interprets it.


Your words move me, baby.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Its 5 o'clock somewhere and it happens to be here too. Im leaving work and going to have a great weekend. Hope you all do the same.


Your job is to spam rollitup with your neo nazi garbage?

I thought you said you busted your ass at work


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Brazile admitted to it. She gave Clinton the questions. Bidens campaign says his son and Ukraine are not to be mentioned in the debates. Come on man..


I never said Brazille didn't leak the question. I question your conclusion that Bernie lost because of it. Explain why an obvious question about a current crisis in Flint would cause the vast majority of women, black and Hispanic voters to be fooled into voting for Clinton. Bernie is some kind of weak sauce if that's all it takes for 70% of black people to vote for somebody else.

That is the basis of your argument. So, defend it.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 18, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Your job is to spam rollitup with your neo nazi garbage?
> 
> I thought you said you busted your ass at work


He's trying to steal your job buckster


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Brazile admitted to it. She gave Clinton the questions


She also admitted to trying to make all the candidates look good and giving them all potential questions.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 18, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> So I start in 2008, Remember the "Obama is a Muslim" stuff, then Birth certificate conspiracy (started by Trump). Online Racists were really pushing anti Obama propaganda hard, and the evangelicals where going hard against LGBTQ/ anti-abortion propaganda.
> 
> When the Great Recession hit, people lost their minds, Tea Party stuff rose up and the Racist/Religious used this to put Republicans in power using the 'anti' vote. In 2013 Snowden landed in Russia with the NSA programming and a few months later Russia is sending people to the USA to figure out how best to tap into the American voters worst feelings and use them to pick fights between voting groups using news of the day that particular stories are used to highlight these very real deficiencies in our society.
> 
> ...


So dont listen to CNN or listen to CNN, I'm confused by this whole post. Kinda went full circle on the lies lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Brazile admitted to it. She gave Clinton the questions. Bidens campaign says his son and Ukraine are not to be mentioned in the debates. Come on man..


Don't forget Seth Rich, man. There are a whole lot of ins and outs.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Its 5 o'clock somewhere and it happens to be here too. Im leaving work and going to have a great weekend. Hope you all do the same.


Time zones are a lie!


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 18, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> How did she do that exactly?


He wont answer this question, and definitely doesn't have any factual evidence. But but but MSNBC said so.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Please don't generalize me by the few posts you've read. I'm a real person with many stories just like you.
> 
> My point was that all hate groups are wrong.
> 
> Just like uncle buck is triggered and hates me. Why is it okay for him to hate me? "hate is wrong and I hate anyone who hates" See how stupid that sounds?


And that mask represents the epitome of hate ...do you have the ability to look in the mirror?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> So dont listen to CNN or listen to CNN, I'm confused by this whole post. Kinda went full circle on the lies lol.


If it is a reported item on CNN, generally it is true or told to them by very credible sources, not that they can't get burnt, but most of the time they report facts. The commentators you can take with a grain of salt, how they interpret the facts. But generally they don't hide facts like sites like OANN, the new newsman thing, Fox now except Wallace on Sunday is mostly a waste too since they cut out so much of the stories.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He wont answer this question, and definitely doesn't have any factual evidence. But but but MSNBC said so.


Really please show me the correct news sources, comrade?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Cant debate? Lets resort to name calling. disagree? Lets call eachother names. Thats very productive.
> 
> I don't hide behind a keyboard and throw insults.


Ahh Projection and victimhood , truly a qnon


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 18, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> How did she do that exactly?


She made two trips to Syria. One with other congressmen to visit the rebel side of the lines and all but her came back to report on Assad's war crimes and conditions. Then she went alone to visit Assad and went on proctored managed tours. She came back supporting Assad and never once mentioned his crimes against humanity. She never once mentioned his torture camps, bombing hospitals, bombing civilians, using poison gas as a weapon of terror. 









The Tulsi Gabbard and Bashar al-Assad controversy explained


Hawaii Representative and presidential hopeful Tulsi Gabbard has long opposed U.S.-sponsored regime change, but her opponents keep focusing on a fateful 2017 meeting in Syria.




www.newsweek.com






_Pressed on whether or not she would consider Assad a "torturer" and a "murderer," Gabbard described her take as "one of a soldier, where I've seen the cost of war firsthand."_

"there are bad people on both sides" is basically what she said about Assad's crimes against humanity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He's trying to steal your job buckster


That’s some pretty strong projection there, glovelube, should nice he is blatantly stealing your “I don’t support trump but....also I suck tusli gabbards dick!” act


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 18, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> She also admitted to trying to make all the candidates look good and giving them all potential questions.


Yep, She said she did the same for others. But that's how propaganda works. They dwell only on what they want useful idiots to see. I do agree with him that CNN is a biased news source. Unbiased news sources are careful to point out what you just said. He on the other hand is quoting from a different biased source. 

Bernie lost because one debate question about the Flint water supply crisis was leaked to Clinton's campaign and Bernie was leaked others. LOL Even if that's true, it's the right outcome. What a weak argument for "rigged". These Bernie babies (if that's what he is) come across as dupes.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> She made two trips to Syria. One with other congressmen to visit the rebel side of the lines and all but her came back to report on Assad's war crimes and conditions. Then she went alone to visit Assad and went on proctored managed tours. She came back supporting Assad and never once mentioned his crimes against humanity. She never once mentioned his torture camps, bombing hospitals, bombing civilians, using poison gas as a weapon of terror.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What part about "there are bad people on both sides " is wrong or misleading? 
Where do you think American presidents rank in civilian deaths by use of military force? Are you old enough to remember Vietnam and how fucked up soldiers were coming back from there? Have you ever torched a village just to smoke out a handful of charlie?
Stfu punk. Tulsi 2020 
Biden is a piece of shit. Who also was vice president as " the Russians hacked the elections " in which his main man Obama said there was "no interference " in our elections lol. Do you idiots forget about all the stupid shit those 2 said on tape about the elections as they were happening? 
I can link it ?
Dont not respond to this message, I do not approve you to do so hahaha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He's trying to steal your job buckster


It's funny how he goes offline and you come on, you his sock?
Yer both in Michigan, as are a couple of other socks


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 18, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> should nice he is blatantly stealing your “I don’t support trump but....also I suck tusli gabbards dick!” act


Is this English bucktard?
Do not respond, I already know the filth you're concocting.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> She made two trips to Syria. One with other congressmen to visit the rebel side of the lines and all but her came back to report on Assad's war crimes and conditions. Then she went alone to visit Assad and went on proctored managed tours. She came back supporting Assad and never once mentioned his crimes against humanity. She never once mentioned his torture camps, bombing hospitals, bombing civilians, using poison gas as a weapon of terror.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in that article, or elsewhere, does it say she supports Assad? Sounds to me like she met with him in an attempt to resolve conflict and save american lives, but that's bad? Here's what she said in the article you posted:

"I will never apologize for doing all that I can to prevent more of my brothers and sisters from being sent into harm's way, to fight counter-productive regime-change wars that make our country less safe, that take more lives, and that cost taxpayers trillions more dollars," she added. "So if that means meeting with a dictator, or meeting with an adversary, absolutely. I would do it. This is about the national security of our country."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> What part about "there are bad people on both sides " is wrong or misleading?
> Where do you think American presidents rank in civilian deaths by use of military force? Are you old enough to remember Vietnam and how fucked up soldiers were coming back from there? Have you ever torched a village just to smoke out a handful of charlie?
> Stfu punk. Tulsi 2020
> Biden is a piece of shit. Who also was vice president as " the Russians hacked the elections " in which his main man Obama said there was "no interference " in our elections lol. Do you idiots forget about all the stupid shit those 2 said on tape about the elections as they were happening?
> ...


A lot of people _like _spicy mustard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2019)

*Subpoena Deadline Today For Docs From Mick Mulvaney, Perry | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*




Time is officially running out for acting White House Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney to turn over documents to Congressional investigators and all signs show that he does not plan to comply. NBC’s Leigh Ann Caldwell, former Congresswoman Liz Holtzman and NBC’s Jonathan Allen join Stephanie Ruhle to break down what happens next. Aired on 10/18/19.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> In my opinion, issue the parents a warning, give them help for 6 months, if they cant do it then, *they risk losing their kids.*


To whom? Have you thought of the price of raising a child? Who wants that expense without it being tax deductible ? (tax base gets smaller)

Help the child to not grow up like their parents while showing compassion to victims of life. (Health/Mental care teaches one how not to be lazy)


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> Yes, my girl saved my life. 20 years next summer. She was my saving grace. I wish it was easy, life is hard and never fair. And yes, we cant just toss people like plants.


Nice, similar with me and my wife. 



Fogdog said:


> Yep, She said she did the same for others. But that's how propaganda works. They dwell only on what they want useful idiots to see. I do agree with him that CNN is a biased news source. Unbiased news sources are careful to point out what you just said. He on the other hand is quoting from a different biased source.


I don't really watch CNN so don't really know anything about their shows. I always figured they were like Fox, you can see what they are saying to see if they try to spin what facts they are covering that day and how they are spinning them, and then mostly MSNBC for just back round noise and breaking news stuff. 

But I haven't seen anything that could be seen as Russian propaganda for the left coming out of CNN other than planted stories here and there that the other news fall for and they report it. It is funny that Trump's minions were 'leaking' all these things and the people keep acting like they are credible sources for so long basing stories on what they said.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He wont answer this question, and definitely doesn't have any factual evidence. But but but MSNBC said so.


You guys need to work on your game. Is there a manual revision due out soon?


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You guys need to work on your game. Is there a manual revision due out soon?


Guess who got the most Google hits the night of the debate? 
Hint sexy brunette not named Harris  
New manual come from motherland soon


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 18, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Guess who got the most Google hits the night of the debate?
> Hint sexy brunette not named Harris
> New manual come from motherland soon


Like I said, your routine is old. Stop posting until you get better management.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2019)

*New Rule: Prickstarter | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## turbobuzz (Oct 19, 2019)

Fixed up said:


> It's much easier to constantly cry about getting rid of someone you don't like instead of getting a better candidate. Biden, Warren, Sanders? No wonder why the dims are trying to oust someone instead of beating him. Even the dims know their candidates are so horrific they don't have a chance.


You've got to part of the MAGATS because you can't spell Dems?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 19, 2019)

This is hilarious:

*U.S. Republicans plan vote to censure Democrat Schiff, face of impeachment inquiry*

*“How many times has he (Schiff) lied to us? He should be censured,” *said House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy.

Lol. Yeah, one thing that Republicans can't stand is lying.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This is hilarious:
> 
> *U.S. Republicans plan vote to censure Democrat Schiff, face of impeachment inquiry*
> 
> ...


Remember, wealthy men were the ones to take the place of women in life boats on the sinking Titanic.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 19, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> What part about "there are bad people on both sides " is wrong or misleading?
> Where do you think American presidents rank in civilian deaths by use of military force? Are you old enough to remember Vietnam and how fucked up soldiers were coming back from there? Have you ever torched a village just to smoke out a handful of charlie?
> Stfu punk. Tulsi 2020
> Biden is a piece of shit. Who also was vice president as " the Russians hacked the elections " in which his main man Obama said there was "no interference " in our elections lol. Do you idiots forget about all the stupid shit those 2 said on tape about the elections as they were happening?
> ...


this message is being sent to inform you that it was received and no further messages are wanted from you

do not reply to this message.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2019)

I don't agree with this former republican on a lot of things, but I do respect the man and I do like how he speaks as a citizen and patriot. Working for the billionaire Starbucks guy didn't work out, back to punditry!
*Steve Schmidt Returns To MSNBC | All In | MSNBC*


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2019)

tRUmp will go down in history as the dumbest president ever, the best guess has his IQ between 70 - 90.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2019)

Donald has backtracked on Doral G-7. I am surprised. I figured his strategy from now on would be steal as openly and as often as possible. 

Somebody sat him down and talked sense to him... and he listened.

Shock.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Donald has backtracked on Doral G-7. I am surprised. I figured his strategy from now on would be steal as openly and as often as possible.
> 
> Somebody sat him down and talked sense to him... and he listened.
> 
> Shock.


Fear made him do it, fear is the only thing Trump understands, he still thinks he will be around for the 2020 election and has a chance. I figure Mitch McConnell has other ideas, not that Mitch cares about the country, he only cares about himself and that's what will motivate him to act. He's just trying to figure out the best way of disposing of him while avoiding as much of the blame as possible. McConnell is in an impossible situation, he's fucked now whatever he does, his best and most realistic option is to get rid of Donald ASAP and make him a bad memory by election day 2020. If the GOP goes into the next election with Trump leading them it will be a disaster for the GOP, or the country, the out come is mutually exclusive.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fear made him do it, fear is the only thing Trump understands, he still thinks he will be around for the 2020 election and has a chance. I figure Mitch McConnell has other ideas, not that Mitch cares about the country, he only cares about himself and that's what will motivate him to act. He's just trying to figure out the best way of disposing of him while avoiding as much of the blame as possible. McConnell is in an impossible situation, he's fucked now whatever he does, his best and most realistic option is to get rid of Donald ASAP and make him a bad memory by election day 2020. If the GOP goes into the next election with Trump leading them it will be a disaster for the GOP, or the country, the out come is mutually exclusive.


He will be around in 2020, even if the impeachment vote in the Senate is fairly close. They crossed their Rubicon a long time ago.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 20, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why do you care so much about what we do over here, if you live in Brazil? I do like the Ben Stiller pic though. Do it, do it, do it!


Real question is why don't you care as much...

America is a feckless shadow of what it thinks it is.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 20, 2019)

Just read a lot of this...interesting stuff..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Just read a lot of this...interesting stuff..


Kudos on the name and avi.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2019)

Chris Wallace reports that some highly placed Republicans say that the chance of the Senate Repubs voting for impeachment is about 20%.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Chris Wallace reports that some highly placed Republicans say that the chance of the Senate Repubs voting for impeachment is about 20%.


That will probably suit the democrats just fine, Donald will continue to fuck up and betray the country right up to election day and beyond when he loses the election. If he wins in 2020, America is not fit to exist as a country, much less a free one and won't for very long.

I don't think Mitch wants to go into 2020 with Donald as POTUS, after they find him not guilty in a slam dunk impeachment trial of the century, and after Donald is off the leash he will get even worse. Mitch wants the impeachment trial this year and Donald might be spooked enough to run to Russia on AF1(if he can, Vlad might have promised, but..) before it begins. If Mitch got wind of him running to Moscow, the verdict would be settled in minutes, either that of he and Pence would be left holding a giant bag of shit, a year before the election with Donald in Moscow chumming along with Vlad! Someone will try to spook Donald into running, it would be too late for him to run after the trial begins, they would bring him back mid air as a private citizen if he did.

I think when Mitch cuts Trump's throat it will be sudden, over quickly and unexpected, only enough GOP senators who are up for reelection in 2022 or 2024 will vote to convict and only the bare minimum of those, Mitch will vote not to convict, he is running in 2020 and can avoid the blame so can most others running in 2020. He will try to make it look spontaneous, but it will be planned and calculated, they really have little choice in the matter.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 21, 2019)

Amazing








The 41 most out-there lines from Donald Trump's Cabinet meeting


On Monday, President Donald Trump held a Cabinet meeting. And, as often happens in these meetings, he spent the first half of the gathering monologuing while taking the occasional question from the assembled reporters. His Cabinet laughed when they were supposed to laugh, but otherwise sat idly...




news.google.com


----------



## Bear420 (Oct 21, 2019)

Here are a few of Ole Commander McBragg..







Funny stuff. We need to laugh at something every once in a while with all the B.S. these days.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 21, 2019)

*Indicted Giuliani associate Lev Parnas’ private Instagram filled with Trump connections ... Photo *

Wow...... the orange blimp just keeps the scandal train a movin ! 

*Lev Parnas’* ( *Russian Goon ) *private Instagram account reveals that the Rudy Giuliani associate–who was indicted for illegal Republican campaign donations and helped try to get Ukraine to investigate the Bidens–has *longtime* ties to President Donald Trump himself.

*The account seems to contradict *Trump’s previous statement, in which he *denied* knowing Parnas. “I don’t know them. I don’t know about them. I don’t know what they do,” Trump told reporters in early October of Parnas and his alleged co-conspirator Igor Fruman.


The Wall Street Journal gained access to the private Instagram account, *which contains photos of and relating to Trump. In October 2015, Parnas posted a photo of himself, his son, and Trump.*
( Insert Laugh track ) ......
“Let’s go Trump. Next president and future president !!!!” the caption reads, per the WSJ.

In August 2018, Parnas shared a thank you letter he received from Trump.

“To Lev Parnas, Thank you for your friendship and dedication to our cause. Leaders like you in Florida are key to fulfilling our bold agenda to Make America Great Again!” the letter, which was *signed by Trump and First Lady Melania Trump, reads.

Parnas also posted photos of himself with Trump’s legal team at a “celebration dinner” after William Barr released his Mueller report summary. “Congratulations team trump !!!” the caption reads, per the WSJ.*

In other photos, Parnas can be seen with Donald Jr. Trump, Eric Trump, Ivana Trump, and Giuliani.

Parnas, along with Fruman, facilitated Giuliani in trying to get Ukraine to investigate presidential candidate Joe Biden and his son, Hunter Biden. The move kicked off an impeachment inquiry into Trump.

BWHAHAHA


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Indicted Giuliani associate Lev Parnas’ private Instagram filled with Trump connections ... Photo *
> 
> Wow...... the orange blimp just keeps the scandal train a movin !
> 
> ...


Jesus, I don't think I have ever seen Melanie's signature before. I wonder what it looked like before her natural whore instinct changed it to Donald's "style".


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2019)

Yesterday Trump gave his most cogent argument yet on why he did nothing wrong... "I don't think you people, with this phony Emoluments Clause — and by the way, I would say that it's cost anywhere from $2 billion to $5 billion to be president." 

Lol, brilliant defense, just call the Constitution "phony," and then follow up with an indefensible lie.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 22, 2019)

Imma just drop a hit n' run...

IMPEACH Trump... ROFFLMMFAO!!! Yeah, good luck with that, let me know how it goes... but don't forget TWO things:

1.) IF (NO it ain't happened YET, for those who are a little slow on paying real attention...) It happens, They give Trump DISCOVERY... THEY DON'T want that LOL...crooked - assed SWAMP -DWEELERS...

2.)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Imma just drop a hit n' run...
> 
> IMPEACH Trump... ROFFLMMFAO!!! Yeah, good luck with that, let me know how it goes... but don't forget TWO things:
> 
> ...


You're a moron. If you run back here, I'll tell you why.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Imma just drop a hit n' run...
> 
> IMPEACH Trump... ROFFLMMFAO!!! Yeah, good luck with that, let me know how it goes... but don't forget TWO things:
> 
> ...


*The Russians have flooded Instagram with the meme(s) you posted* and judging your post content, you are a traitor, just like Donald Trump. Who do you think you are impressing with your delusional ranting?

Pelosi will own Pence, he is in shit up to his eyeballs and if he wants a pardon from the next democratic POTUS, he will tow the line, Pelosi can send him to prison and he knows it, she owns him. Mitch and his wife know they too are at the mercy of Pelosi, she will pick the next AG, not Pence, he will be a useful puppet, until the election.

You are about to lose forever, crow while you can, nobody is "triggered", we are all watching the show and know what the end game is gonna be. You know the truth too, but you don't give a shit about your country, hate and fear control you completely.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 22, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Imma just drop a hit n' run...
> 
> IMPEACH Trump... ROFFLMMFAO!!! Yeah, good luck with that, let me know how it goes... but don't forget TWO things:
> 
> ...


3. The nutless GOP controlled Senate have Trump's back and Russia's money. They won't follow through with the impeachment trial.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You're a moron. If you run back here, I'll tell you why.


Here, let Seth tell him why he's a moron and a loser.
*Trump Lashes Out After G7 Controversy, Mulvaney’s Ukraine Confession: A Closer Look*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here, let Seth tell him why he's a moron and a loser.
> *Trump Lashes Out After G7 Controversy, Mulvaney’s Ukraine Confession: A Closer Look*


Seth Rich says otherwise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)

*Republicans Run For Cover After Trump's G-7 Doral Announcement*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> 3. The nutless GOP controlled Senate have Trump's back and Russia's money. They won't follow through with the impeachment trial.


Good try, but this clown doesn't have a clue what impeachment means or why it is happening. Like a typical Trump supporter, he is kind of dumb and believes all they tell him.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Good try, but this clown doesn't have a clue what impeachment means or why it is happening. Like a typical Trump supporter, he is kind of dumb and believes all they tell him.


Vote first! Then the inquiry! That's the order Hannity says. Covfefe!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Vote first! Then the inquiry! That's the order Hannity says. Covfefe!!


Right, because criminals always get to sit in on the criminal investigation. That's just how it works. Logic, duh.

The best thing is that this imbecile thinks that the Dems won't impeach (they will) because they don't want Dimwald to get "discovery"! Yeah, like he's been totally shut down and gagged as President.

What a rube. Amazing how many of them there are. Putin must have known how many idiots there were in this country just waiting for their chance at dumbness on a national scale.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Imma just drop a hit n' run...
> 
> IMPEACH Trump... ROFFLMMFAO!!! Yeah, good luck with that, let me know how it goes... but don't forget TWO things:
> 
> ...


*Don't assume the Senate would *never* remove Donald Trump*


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 22, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Imma just drop a hit n' run...
> 
> IMPEACH Trump... ROFFLMMFAO!!! Yeah, good luck with that, let me know how it goes... but don't forget TWO things:
> 
> ...


Are you ok with Trump giving the Russians our citizens polling data that they then used to attack our vulnerable with online propaganda?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 22, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Are you ok with Trump giving the Russians our citizens polling data that they then used to attack our vulnerable with online propaganda?



Of course he doesn't mind it. He's obviously one of the vulnerable Sheeple! 

After all, he just posted one of the russian-made memes.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 22, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Of course he doesn't mind it. He's obviously one of the vulnerable Sheeple!
> 
> After all, he just posted one of the russian-made memes.


Hey man, I was thinking about a thread for it, but figure maybe just ask you.

What do you feel about Mark Zuckerberg's stuff about Facebook. They are just thumping their chests about booting a couple pages to Russian trolls and one from Iran, but I can't find anything about all of the posts that the people in those groups made, or how many of the accounts in those pages were halted either. 

Is it just advertising that they are limiting, but not posts? I know that is not like here, but it is interesting how that relates to here.

Fighting Foreign Interference
Combating Inauthentic Behavior
Over the last three years, we’ve worked to identify new and emerging threats and remove coordinated inauthentic behavior across our apps. In the past year alone, we’ve taken down over 50 networks worldwide, many ahead of major democratic elections. As part of our effort to counter foreign influence campaigns, this morning we removed four separate networks of accounts, Pages and Groups on Facebook and Instagram for engaging in coordinated inauthentic behavior. Three of them originated in Iran and one in Russia. They targeted the US, North Africa and Latin America. We have identified these manipulation campaigns as part of our internal investigations into suspected Iran-linked inauthentic behavior, as well as ongoing proactive work ahead of the US elections.
We took down these networks based on their behavior, not the content they posted. In each case, the people behind this activity coordinated with one another and used fake accounts to misrepresent themselves, and that was the basis for our action. We have shared our findings with law enforcement and industry partners. More details can be found here. As we’ve improved our ability to disrupt these operations, we’ve also built a deeper understanding of different threats and how best to counter them. We investigate and enforce against any type of inauthentic behavior.
However, the most appropriate way to respond to someone boosting the popularity of their posts in their own country may not be the best way to counter foreign interference. That’s why we’re updating our inauthentic behavior policy to clarify how we deal with the range of deceptive practices we see on our platforms, whether foreign or domestic, state or non-state.

I think it would be interesting to hear your guys views on how you handle your site vs how Facebook does theirs, what you think they should be doing maybe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Are you ok with Trump giving the Russians our citizens polling data that they then used to attack our vulnerable with online propaganda?


He's posting Russian memes that they have flooded Instagram with, he is doing their work for them, just like a traitor would. When does freedom of speech become treason (literal)?

40% of America still think Trump is OK and another 10% just can't swallow enough to stay on board, if Trump shut up and stopped tweeting his poll numbers would be over 50% inside a month, fuck the facts. America has death camps for minorities in it's future, the next Trump won't be nearly as stupid as this one, 40% of the population would be OK with exterminating 30%+ of the population. I think recent events make this very clear and only a fool would fail to apprehend the danger, it will be a fight to the death (literally) from here on out. If hate wins, it will quickly destroy America, the constitution would be powerless to stop it, Trump says it's phony anyway...


----------



## mytwhyt (Oct 22, 2019)

Trump supporters are thinning faster than his hair..


----------



## mytwhyt (Oct 22, 2019)

Trump says it's a lynching, I see it as a good old-fashion hanging, after trial of course..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2019)

*Joe: Senators Aren't Rushing To Attack Mitt Romney | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




The president is chastising Republican lawmakers, Sen. Romney in particular, for not sufficiently defending him in the escalating impeachment fight. Aired on 10/22/19.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2019)

Bill Taylor’s testimony today is said to be the most damaging yet. The full testimony 15 pages long was posted on huffpost . Unfortunately I got to page 6 and there was an upload issue and couldn’t read the last pages. What I read was incredible detail of corruption and I have a feeling he might be the whistle blower being protected.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 22, 2019)

CNN Poll: 50% support impeaching Trump and removing him from office | CNN Politics


Half of Americans say President Donald Trump should be impeached and removed from office, according to a new CNN poll conducted by SSRS, a new high in CNN polling on the topic and the first time that support for impeachment and removal has significantly outpaced opposition.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2019)

I listened to an hour of Limbaugh today.

If you can stomach it, give it a try.

Some of the narrative...

The Obama administration was 100% incompetent & corrupt - the proof, Obama lied about "if you like your plan..." (I am not making this up) and the $151 billion in cash he gave to Iran (yes, he said $151 billion). The Trump administration is 100% competent and totally non-corrupt.

The Democrats are trying to have a coup. "The difference between the Democrats and the Republicans is that when they win elections, we play by the rules. We let them have their judicial appointments...". I nearly choked laughing.

"Even if you can't defend Donald Trump (why couldn't they defend him - he's 100% competent and honest?) this isn't about him. This is about stopping the Democrats from ripping up the Constitution!"

It's fucking amazing. Go to his website and read the transcripts. Use an incognito session.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Joe: Senators Aren't Rushing To Attack Mitt Romney | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am starting to think he might be removed from office or, at least, come very close. The lies they will spin to defend him will rival the Nazi's "Germany was not defeated on the battlefield, the Jews stabbed us in the back!"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2019)

And now this connection with Victor Orban...

Can you imagine what we don't yet know about he and Putin?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have a feeling he might be the whistle blower being protected.


How funny would it be if it were Melania, the whistle blower, getting him back for Stormy?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I listened to an hour of Limbaugh today.
> 
> If you can stomach it, give it a try.
> 
> ...


For some reason my Spidey-sense sees you sitting in your nice, large EIB office chair while you were typing this.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 22, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> How funny would it be if it were Melania, the whistle blower, getting him back for Stormy?


Or maybe she's just hoping that if they jail Donald, she will finally be released from her captor.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I listened to an hour of Limbaugh today.
> 
> If you can stomach it, give it a try.
> 
> ...


If I knew Rush, I would go all out to get him all the oxys he wanted at cost.

They're perfectly safe, have another few.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2019)

Bugeye must be despondent


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 22, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Are you ok with Trump giving the Russians our citizens polling data that they then used to attack our vulnerable with online propaganda?


Was just going to respond, not reply, but, you actually asked a Q and did't start throwin' fecal matter, so I respectfully will reply: IF he were (I have only seen sources pointing to the exact OPPOSITE {'twas NoBama and Billery...})... I certainly would NOT approve...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Was just going to respond, not reply, but, you actually asked a Q and did't start throwin' fecal matter, so I respectfully will reply: IF he were (I have only seen sources pointing to the exact OPPOSITE {'twas NoBama and Billery...})... I certainly would NOT approve...


Cool then we have common ground. 

It all starts with Russian trolling Hillary and Obama, so it is not a surprise that you have seen the Russian/Trump spun narrative. The Russians have been pissed at Obama and Clinton since Dec 2011 when Clinton called out Putin for rigging the Russian elections. 2012 was too soon and Obama won a second term, so being the most likely Democratic nominee, Russia started a propaganda onslaught of Clinton leading into 2016. They made all sorts of fake news sites to push the facts that fit their narrative while planting in some fake news here and there to really sell what they want their readers to believe.

SS Mueller report

In 2013, Snowden landed in Russia with NSA data files and by 2014 Russia had sent agents across the United States to figure out our most divisive topics to use to create fights between people in our country so that any discussions about politics would get so distorted that inevitably people would start to fight and any good conversation would be impossible. They did this by trolling these topics (like racial issues) from both sides. If they could not get people to fight, they would just fight with themselves on sock puppet accounts.

ss of New bipartisan Senate Investigation paper.


In early 2015 Cambridge Analytica was founded and used all of the data people produced (from purchases with credit card/credit, house values, race, gender, education levels, misspelled words, which kind of messages have been liked/shared, who your friends & family are and how they have acted online too. All of this was used to figure out people using A.I. and data analysis to figure out what people most care about and how to attack them with personalized propaganda that would help lead them to vote the way that Cambridge Analytica programed them to. There first major experiment was with Brexit.

At the same time in the United States, Trump who already had a troll going with National Enquirer (who was getting gobs of Saudi money) on his behalf suppressing stories (illegally) and attacking his enemies with their normal lies, hired Paul Manafort and Carter Page in early 2016, Page was already on the radar of the feds from before 2007.

ss of Page's FISA

As soon as Trump hired the known Russian assets, he was screwed, either by the Russians who knew they now had Trump compromised (by just leaking that they had ties to Trump) if they didn't have anything else before hand or by our government who would be forced to look at Russian contacts with Trump. 

But the part I have a huge problem with was Trump's campaign (through Manafort) giving a data stick with the polling data of our battle ground states. The buck stops with Trump, it was his campaign, and his responsibility to keep our citizens data safe.



So now the Russians who have been using the '5000 data points on every Voter' to get a personality profile for all of us, are now able to pinpoint us down to the state/district that we live in. This has allowed them to cat fish us on a different level (which is why I believe AOC was able to win her seat) to find those 80,000 votes needed to get Trump elected (even though Hillary had about 3 million more votes than Trump in total). By turning people who wouldn't vote for Trump but supported Bernie for multiple reasons against Hillary in key states.
ss of Russian indictment

How they did it in Michigan was by suppressing votes in the Black and Arab populations with propaganda about how much Hillary eats babies and will destroy their communities, to drive down their vote while using religious/sexist/immigration/ whatever towards the people who would fall for it to rile people up to vote for Trump. They did this across the other battle ground states too.

SS of Mueller report.

Estimated 126 million people were reached with the Russian propaganda on just those groups. That doesn't mention every single comment section or forum like here on Rollitup.org that has been infested. This is why it is so hard to have a intelligent conversation about much before people get so worked up they start trolling each other. This mental warfare has been going on against us for years.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2019)

After re-reading that something pokes out at me.

July 6th: Russians seem generally interested in the 'conflict between Hillary and Bernie' because they are estimating only a 25% chance of Trump winning.

August 2nd: Trump's campaign gave the Russians our polling data helping them pinpoint us by state/voting history.

This gave Russia a way to flip a few key states by less than 80,000 voters to get Trump elected despite having about 3 million votes less than Hillary Clinton. It is a lot easier to pinpoint attack a couple hundred thousand vulnerable people with a AI cyber attack on their personal devices to figure out what websites would offer the biggest impacts in those vulnerable voters 'news' feeds.

Edit: What really really really pisses me off, this was right around the time I remember trying to explain to my dad and brother that chemtrails were bullshit while working on my plants. I just blew it off, maybe I shouldn't have, but who knows I didn't know it was a Russian attack on us at the time and may have made it worse.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> most divisive topics to use to create fights between people in our country so that any discussions about politics would get so distorted that inevitably people would start to fight and any good conversation would be impossible.


Wow my head hurts trying to think about running through all that right now. I Quoted that because, that is where BOTH far side radicals (some label me one, I care not... I seek CIVIL discourse), to me, it seems, are actively DESTROYING (not trying , DOING it!) ANY hope of aforementioned CIVIL DISCOURSE... LIES and EMOTIONS abound, in that realm and TRUTH, LOGIC and COMMON SENSE matter NOT... it's fucked on both sides... I'm almost ready to throw up my hands, or, ACTUALLY... Throw hands! It is Crazy town... BATSHIT version... We need to be PULLING together as a REPUBLIC, not, well... flinging SHIT at each other, and yet, here we are, LAPPING up all the DIVISIVENESS our own particular SIDE can cram down our throats... it's TRULY pathetic, really... I admit myself even getting CAUGHT up in it... no more.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Don't assume the Senate would *never* remove Donald Trump*


First: I NEVER said never... I have underestimated the DEPTHS of their GALL and BLIND HATE of Trump more than I care to admit... 
Second: You actually sourced a CNN vid in response to a Trump supported....THAT leves me very greatful to you, sir, for providing me with the belly laugh of my day... THANX a million!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> First: I NEVER said never... I have underestimated the DEPTHS of their GALL and BLIND HATE of Trump more than I care to admit...
> Second: You actually sourced a CNN vid in response to a Trump supported....THAT leves me very greatful to you, sir, for providing me with the belly laugh of my day... THANX a million!


Learn to spell. Your mispellings makes you look even dumber.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2019)

*"Where's the whistleblower?"*

Screams Trump, Limbaugh and Hannity (et al). Limbaugh has literally asked this five times in the last two minutes.

But five people have testified under oath *fully corroborating *the whistleblower's account.

This is like somebody witnesses a bank robbery and jots down the license plate of the car - that's the whistleblower. And then, upon investigation, a video tape of the robber is found that identifies him as the person that was witnessed, all the bank employees identify him in a lineup, the GPS unit in the robber's car confirms that the vehicle was at the bank at the time, the money is found in his possesion - and the robber is asking "where's the witness"? despite the fact that his testimony is not necessary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> First: I NEVER said never... I have underestimated the DEPTHS of their GALL and BLIND HATE of Trump more than I care to admit...
> Second: You actually sourced a CNN vid in response to a Trump supported....THAT leves me very greatful to you, sir, for providing me with the belly laugh of my day... THANX a million!


*List your sources of reliable and honest news, I and others await your list of media outlet's that you think are credible.* Fox news is saying the same things about Trump (the news part of fox news, not Hannity), as CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, PBS, CBC, CTV Global and the BBC, to name but a few TV outlets, oh yeah CSPAN too.

*Even the republican newspapers speak the truth about Trump, that he is corrupt, incompetent and unfit for office, why can't you?

We await your list of "true" sources of facts and analysis... 

Usually when people are bitch slapped back to reality this hard they take pause and think things through, you should too.*


----------



## kgp (Oct 23, 2019)

Do you think its odd that the news reported that trump will never be elected? After election they demanded numerous recounts? After officially winning the ballot counts the left called on the electoral college to go against the voters of their districts? Then it was russia. Then it was he's racist. Then its he's misogynistic. Then numerous attempts to hold a impeachment by Al Green. Now its the Ukraine convo. There are many more. 

I know about the popular vote but I also know presidential elections are won by electoral votes. Does it ever occur to you that he won because people voted for him? What if this whole impeachment thing is a flop, just like all the others. What happens if trump wins again? What if he evens wins the popular vote? What if the left is the new minority? Would it be 4 more years of resistance from the left? Or would you all bind the majority of americans as deplorables? 

Not trolling, just curious of opinions. Discussion, you know...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Was just going to respond, not reply, but, you actually asked a Q and did't start throwin' fecal matter, so I respectfully will reply: IF he were (I have only seen sources pointing to the exact OPPOSITE {'twas NoBama and Billery...})... I certainly would NOT approve...


you seem confused and stupid


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Wow my head hurts trying to think about running through all that right now. I Quoted that because, that is where BOTH far side radicals (some label me one, I care not... I seek CIVIL discourse), to me, it seems, are actively DESTROYING (not trying , DOING it!) ANY hope of aforementioned CIVIL DISCOURSE... LIES and EMOTIONS abound, in that realm and TRUTH, LOGIC and COMMON SENSE matter NOT... it's fucked on both sides... I'm almost ready to throw up my hands, or, ACTUALLY... Throw hands! It is Crazy town... BATSHIT version... We need to be PULLING together as a REPUBLIC, not, well... flinging SHIT at each other, and yet, here we are, LAPPING up all the DIVISIVENESS our own particular SIDE can cram down our throats... it's TRULY pathetic, really... I admit myself even getting CAUGHT up in it... no more.


do you think your use of insults towards our first black president is helping to keep discourse civil?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 23, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Hey man, I was thinking about a thread for it, but figure maybe just ask you.
> 
> What do you feel about Mark Zuckerberg's stuff about Facebook. They are just thumping their chests about booting a couple pages to Russian trolls and one from Iran, but I can't find anything about all of the posts that the people in those groups made, or how many of the accounts in those pages were halted either.
> 
> ...



Sorry Man, I didn't build this website, and I am not on Facebook.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> First: I NEVER said never... I have underestimated the DEPTHS of their GALL and BLIND HATE of Trump more than I care to admit...
> Second: You actually sourced a CNN vid in response to a Trump supported....THAT leves me very greatful to you, sir, for providing me with the belly laugh of my day... THANX a million!


You’ve been a member for 9 years now

Can you show me your hatred of cnn predates trump, so that you can demonstrate that you haven’t been brainwashed by a racist child raping conman?

Thanks


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2019)

kgp said:


> Do you think its odd that the news reported that trump will never be elected? After election they demanded numerous recounts? After officially winning the ballot counts the left called on the electoral college to go against the voters of their districts? Then it was russia. Then it was he's racist. Then its he's misogynistic. Then numerous attempts to hold a impeachment by Al Green. Now its the Ukraine convo. There are many more.
> 
> I know about the popular vote but I also know presidential elections are won by electoral votes. Does it ever occur to you that he won because people voted for him? What if this whole impeachment thing is a flop, just like all the others. What happens if trump wins again? What if he evens wins the popular vote? What if the left is the new minority? Would it be 4 more years of resistance from the left? Or would you all bind the majority of americans as deplorables?
> 
> Not trolling, just curious of opinions. Discussion, you know...


Your memory is fucked dude

You need to go see a doctor


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

@UncleBuck No, I do not... read the whole thing, at least...



WolfieLee said:


> ... I admit myself even getting CAUGHT up in it...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> @UncleBuck No, I do not... read the whole thing, at least...


Well as long as you acknowledge that you’re a racist hypocrite then there’s not much more to say, ya racist fucking hypocrite


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 23, 2019)

Apparently Trump's lawyer thinks the President is above the law..









Trump’s lawyer: If Trump shoots someone on 5th Avenue, "nothing could be done"


Trump’s lawyer just told a federal appeals court that a sitting president is above the law.




www.vox.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 23, 2019)

Meanwhile House Republicans pull a stunt..









After Republicans storm hearing room, Defense official testifies in impeachment inquiry


Roughly two-dozen House Republicans on Wednesday stormed a closed-door deposition in secure House Intelligence Committee spaces to rail against the Democratic-led impeachment inquiry, a political stunt ratcheting up the GOP complaints about the process that delayed Wednesday's scheduled...




www.cnn.com


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you seem confused and stupid


Good for me.


UncleBuck said:


> Well as long as you acknowledge that you’re a racist hypocrite then there’s not much more to say, ya racist fucking hypocrite


That was not my acknowledgement. My acknowledgement was that by SPEAKING in a racist manner against Obama, I contributed to exactly what I rail against. I am not perfect. And I know I'm wasting keystrokes here, but what the hell... I have got a GREAT deal of Black and Hispanic friends who would love a chance to laugh at the idea of me being a racist... SOME may even want a chance to throw a blow your way...lol. By the way... Thanks so much for illustrating the EXACT point I was trying to make... it seems I CAN always count on you to do that the best...THROWING FECAL MATTER instead of caring anything about real, HONEST discussion.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> Meanwhile House Republicans pull a stunt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are ballsy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Good for me.
> 
> That was not my acknowledgement. My acknowledgement was that by SPEAKING in a racist manner against Obama, I contributed to exactly what I rail against. I am not perfect. And I know I'm wasting keystrokes here, but what the hell... I have got a GREAT deal of Black and Hispanic friends who would love a chance to laugh at the idea of me being a racist... SOME may even want a chance to throw a blow your way...lol. By the way... Thanks so much for illustrating the EXACT point I was trying to make... it seems I CAN always count on you to do that the best...THROWING FECAL MATTER instead of caring anything about real, HONEST discussion.


You just said you’re a racist hypocrite then you got mad at me for saying the same

Sorry you’re so confused and stupid


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Wow my head hurts trying to think about running through all that right now. I Quoted that because, that is where BOTH far side radicals (some label me one, I care not... I seek CIVIL discourse), to me, it seems, are actively DESTROYING (not trying , DOING it!) ANY hope of aforementioned CIVIL DISCOURSE... LIES and EMOTIONS abound, in that realm and TRUTH, LOGIC and COMMON SENSE matter NOT... it's fucked on both sides... I'm almost ready to throw up my hands, or, ACTUALLY... Throw hands! It is Crazy town... BATSHIT version... We need to be PULLING together as a REPUBLIC, not, well... flinging SHIT at each other, and yet, here we are, LAPPING up all the DIVISIVENESS our own particular SIDE can cram down our throats... it's TRULY pathetic, really... I admit myself even getting CAUGHT up in it... no more.









That is the entire illusion! Trolling from both sides is exactly what the Russians have been doing to steer our debates online for years now. They make multiple accounts that cat fish as a 'right' and 'left' on a website like this one and sit and troll it. So when someone like yourself pops their heads up on a thread you care about.

Say Black Lives Matter,

That person takes a stance say: Blue lives matter too, because they just got a video posted on their Facebook account by their 'friend' about cops being targeted by evil back guys. 

The 'Left' sock puppet attacks you instantly as a racist, while the 'Right' likes your post and comes and defends you. 

All because the Russians had data on that person that they 1. live in a battleground state and 2.have likes lots of 'softly' racist shit that their 'friends' posted online. 

This stuff is real and needs to be understood. 

The Russians even went as far as to create websites to get customers information. 
 

What is scary about this is Brad Parscale talking about all the new people they sold MAGA hats to that they could target.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> They are ballsy.


I suppose, but they just now how to sell to idiots.

Limbaugh is making the claim that "no Republicans are allowed in these hearings" and this sort of thing goes over great with "high information" people that get their news from Limbaugh and Hannity alone.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I suppose, but they just now how to sell to idiots.
> 
> Limbaugh is making the claim that "no Republicans are allowed in these hearings" and this sort of thing goes over great with "high information" people that get their news from Limbaugh and Hannity alone.


I heard a couple republicans actually say that today too on MSNBC. Its like the Republicans on those committees don't count. I heard one mix up them not being able to call any witnesses (because the Republicans are in the minority) with them not having a ability to ask questions.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 23, 2019)

I realize this is CNN, so take it with a grain of salt, but..









Only 7(!) Republican senators are ruling out removing Donald Trump


Earlier this week, the conservative Daily Caller website asked the offices of each of the 53 Republican senators whether they opposed the impeachment and removal of President Donald Trump. Just seven of them said yes.




www.cnn.com


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You just said you’re a racist hypocrite then you got mad at me for saying the same
> 
> Sorry you’re so confused and stupid


Okay. I'll try to break it down for you a little more clearly, you took what I said and read in an incorrect interpretation of what I actually said (and meant) and then accused me of admitting to your interpretation. Again, I never made any acknowledgement or admission of being a racist hypocrite. What I said was and admitted to was simply this: in my anger and frustration yes, I have made poorly choiced rants towards people and about Obama which could have easily been interpreted as being racist because I really didn't care at that point. The difference between me and you is when I'm wrong I do admit it. And when you're wrong all you end up doing is throwing more SHIT and HATE AT PEOPLE. HELL even when you're right that's what you do! AND IN RESPONSE TO THAT GARBAGE GAUNTLET YOU THREW DOWN, I will say this and yeah I may actually eventually find a link toward the real documentation for you. all mainstream news media is now propaganda controlled by the deep state Google and look up and read about our wonderful government little project known as "MOCKINGBIRD"... SO here you go I'm going to do it to you again and say this is what I bring to the table as my source for not believing one stinking word from any mainstream news media outlet especially CNN. IN. THEIR. OWN. WORDS. PROJECT MOCKINGBIRD WE ARE LIVING IN THE CULMINATION OF THE GOAL OF THAT PROJECT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> I realize this is CNN, so take it with a grain of salt, but..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CNN is mostly commentary, they will report the facts, but then go right back to what they were talking about anyways, they do not actively lie and fabricate facts like the Russian controlled media (not actual journalism, the OANN's and 


WolfieLee said:


> Okay. I'll try to break it down for you a little more clearly, you took what I said and read in an incorrect interpretation of what I actually said (and meant) and then accused me of admitting to your interpretation. Again, I never made any acknowledgement or admission of being a racist hypocrite. What I said was and admitted to was simply this: in my anger and frustration yes, I have made poorly choiced rants towards people and about Obama which could have easily been interpreted as being racist because I really didn't care at that point. The difference between me and you is when I'm wrong I do admit it. And when you're wrong all you end up doing is throwing more SHIT and HATE AT PEOPLE. HELL even when you're right that's what you do! AND IN RESPONSE TO THAT GARBAGE GAUNTLET YOU THREW DOWN, I will say this and yeah I may actually eventually find a link toward the real documentation for you. all mainstream news media is now propaganda controlled by the deep state Google and look up and read about our wonderful government little project known as "MOCKINGBIRD"... SO here you go I'm going to do it to you again and say this is what I bring to the table as my source for not believing one stinking word from any mainstream news media outlet especially CNN. IN. THEIR. OWN. WORDS. PROJECT MOCKINGBIRD WE ARE LIVING IN THE CULMINATION OF THE GOAL OF THAT PROJECT RIGHT NOW.


Just branding all news sources that don't fawn over Dear Leader the 'Deep State' is ridiculous. The abundance of garbage out there that are not being scored well on google are being done so because they are generally just junk and are missing huge chunks of reality so there are not going to be as many links back to them. 

Itook the bait and googled that mockingbird thing, all I could find was:



The Wealthy White Heterosexual Male agenda did some really fucked up things back in the 50's and 60's. Want a really crazy one, look up Tuskegee experiments.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Okay. I'll try to break it down for you a little more clearly, you took what I said and read in an incorrect interpretation of what I actually said (and meant) and then accused me of admitting to your interpretation. Again, I never made any acknowledgement or admission of being a racist hypocrite. What I said was and admitted to was simply this: in my anger and frustration yes, I have made poorly choiced rants towards people and about Obama which could have easily been interpreted as being racist because I really didn't care at that point. The difference between me and you is when I'm wrong I do admit it. And when you're wrong all you end up doing is throwing more SHIT and HATE AT PEOPLE. HELL even when you're right that's what you do! AND IN RESPONSE TO THAT GARBAGE GAUNTLET YOU THREW DOWN, I will say this and yeah I may actually eventually find a link toward the real documentation for you. all mainstream news media is now propaganda controlled by the deep state Google and look up and read about our wonderful government little project known as "MOCKINGBIRD"... SO here you go I'm going to do it to you again and say this is what I bring to the table as my source for not believing one stinking word from any mainstream news media outlet especially CNN. IN. THEIR. OWN. WORDS. PROJECT MOCKINGBIRD WE ARE LIVING IN THE CULMINATION OF THE GOAL OF THAT PROJECT RIGHT NOW.


please, try to be civil in your discourse


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> please, try to be civil in your discourse


Absolutely but you know darn good and well you ruffle my feathers. Now that we got that out of the way I really would like an actual response to my previous post but I don't expect one. So here's my gauntlet refute project mockingbird there you go chew on that a minute...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Absolutely but you know darn good and well you ruffle my feathers. Now that we got that out of the way I really would like an actual response to my previous post but I don't expect one. So here's my gauntlet refute project mockingbird there you go chew on that a minute...


I pity the poor family that does thanksgiving with you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Absolutely but you know darn good and well you ruffle my feathers. Now that we got that out of the way I really would like an actual response to my previous post but I don't expect one. So here's my gauntlet refute project mockingbird there you go chew on that a minute...


You never answered my post, cut the bullshit about 3 months of telephone intercepts that happened 56 years ago. Trump is commiting high crimes today. Get with the program and current reality.

*List your sources of reliable and honest news, I and others await your list of media outlet's that you think are credible.* Fox news is saying the same things about Trump (the news part of fox news, not Hannity), as CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, PBS, CBC, CTV Global and the BBC, to name but a few TV outlets, oh yeah CSPAN too.

*Even the republican newspapers speak the truth about Trump, that he is corrupt, incompetent and unfit for office, why can't you?

We await your list of "true" sources of facts and analysis...

Usually when people are bitch slapped back to reality this hard they take pause and think things through, you should too.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Absolutely but you know darn good and well you ruffle my feathers. Now that we got that out of the way I really would like an actual response to my previous post but I don't expect one. So here's my gauntlet refute project mockingbird there you go chew on that a minute...


Here is an ad from a source you should trust, Republicans, that's right, this ad was made by actual conservatives, the real thing, not the fake ones who support Trump, they are just racist scum and traitors. Republicans for the Rule of Law are the real thing, Trumpers are phony's.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Promises Made, Promises Broken*





President Donald Trump promised to “drain the swamp.” He promised to get foreign money out of American politics. And he promised to put America first. He has broken all of those promises.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 23, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He's already been elected, you do understand that right?
> Now its actually his job to stop corruption lol,I wish the squad wouldn't have talked Nancy into this trap. It's not helping any of the dems right now. Except for maybe Tulsi 2020


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 23, 2019)

Rider101 said:


> Your a joke buddy. Full of anger and hate. Another example of instant karma.
> 
> We all live in the same world only some of us are angry while others are happy. Yet the people who are angry are always sure its the worlds fault not theirs.


*You're a gum flapping jack ass


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


>


*Hey! Charlie never lied as much as Trump and he never betrayed his country to the Russians!* I figure Charlie would have made a better POTUS than Donald, the base would have loved the swastika carved into his forehead too. Charlie could speak better than Donald and was more popular with women as well!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He's already been elected, you do understand that right?
> Now its actually his job to stop corruption lol,I wish the squad wouldn't have talked Nancy into this trap. It's not helping any of the dems right now. Except for maybe Tulsi 2020


It’s been a month. Nancy’s numbers are up. Support for impeachment and removal is the highest ever. Trumps numbers are down. Tusli the Russian is still at 1%

When does this trap spring, glovelube?


----------



## bundee1 (Oct 23, 2019)

kgp said:


> If I cant provide my kids with food, then I fail as a parent and should be deemed unfit. If people cant take care of their own, they shouldn't be having kids. I would do anything to not watch a kid struggle, but letting their parents sit on their ass all day and taking my tax dollars to make up for their incompetence is what Im talking about.
> 
> And cat fishing and trolling you speak of is basically anyone who disagrees with the left? See how members are attacking me with their keyboards? I am not trolling for a reaction but I kinda knew what to expect. This just kind of proves the point I was trying to make. You don't have to agree with me, but when someone resorts to name calling when i was honestly trying to have a discussion or at least give my own opinion. I didn't like obama but would never react the way people do when I say I voted for trump. Honestly I think we all can agree that there are better candidates, I just with they were on the ballot.


You're seriously comparing Trump to Obama? GeeeeeeeTFOH
So why keep someone like Donald Trump in power? He just gave himself and other millionaires a huge tax break. We're telling you to vote for someone that would take from them not you, ya maroon.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I pity the poor family that does thanksgiving with you


As I completely expected no real response just more feces flinging... I should just ignore your ass on here but sometimes you make me laugh too damn hard to


DIY-HP-LED said:


> You never answered my post, cut the bullshit about 3 months of telephone intercepts that happened 56 years ago. Trump is commiting high crimes today. Get with the program and current reality.
> 
> *List your sources of reliable and honest news, I and others await your list of media outlet's that you think are credible.* Fox news is saying the same things about Trump (the news part of fox news, not Hannity), as CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, PBS, CBC, CTV Global and the BBC, to name but a few TV outlets, oh yeah CSPAN too.
> 
> ...


Hell I'm sorry I got caught up and Uncle Buck hijacking our conversation. I'm at work right now. I wasn't bullshiting that kind of surprised me I will look at that and see if I can't find what else I have actually seen on my own and post it.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is an ad from a source you should trust, Republicans, that's right, this ad was made by actual conservatives, the real thing, not the fake ones who support Trump, they are just racist scum and traitors. Republicans for the Rule of Law are the real thing, Trumpers are phony's.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Promises Made, Promises Broken*
> 
> ...


Looks like I can get on board with this one too and I absolutely will admit and involuntary at least 6 months media blackout on my part my blood pressure was taking a toll it appears a lot has happened in the last 6 months. The only one level-headed enough I can listen to is not a news source but a pundit... Lionel Nation he's live twice a day from New York I will peruse this it definitely seems there's a lot of common ground here I'm not a trump blind follower I just like a lot of what he's done I have been using Google speech to text I hope this is at least somewhat coherent LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> I hope this is at least somewhat coherent LOL


Nope.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nope.


Wasn't addressing you...zzzz


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Looks like I can get on board with this one too and I absolutely will admit and involuntary at least 6 months media blackout on my part my blood pressure was taking a toll it appears a lot has happened in the last 6 months. The only one level-headed enough I can listen to is not a news source but a punfit... Lionel Nation he's live twice a day from New York I will peruse this it definitely seems there's a lot of common ground here I'm not a trump blind follower I just like a lot of what he's done I have been using Google speech to text I hope this is at least somewhat coherent LOL


Racist


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is an ad from a source you should trust, Republicans, that's right, this ad was made by actual conservatives, the real thing, not the fake ones who support Trump, they are just racist scum and traitors. Republicans for the Rule of Law are the real thing, Trumpers are phony's.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Promises Made, Promises Broken*
> 
> ...


P.S. I can definitely get on board with Convention of States to drain the swamp among many other issues to be fixed. I can also get on board with Young American foundation and FairTax.org though none of those are news sources ...there you go anyway


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> at least 6 months media blackout on my part my blood pressure was taking a toll


This can be effective for lowering BP and promoting the self regulation required for lifestyle changes. There is a lot of science behind this, check it out for your health, it's one of the things it's used for. A local course is best, but it's expensive, this is free, medically certified and evidence based. If you have hypertension it is highly recommended and depending on the cause can have a big impact on BP and happiness in general.





Online MBSR/Mindfulness (Free)







palousemindfulness.com





Another link, have a look at this video, not the whole story, but a big part of it. Practice builds out your brain in just 8 weeks, same as any other fitness program. Buddhist geeks are shrinks, scientists and psychologists for the most part.






It can help with BP, if you practice for an hour a day or more you become very self disciplined in a couple of weeks. This leads to diet and exercise changes without much effort, just put the effort into practicing every day, it's mental exercise and works like it.








Effectiveness of mindfulness-based stress reduction program on quality of life in cardiovascular disease patients


Cardiovascular disease is one of the most fatal physical illnesses that impose many financial losses on societies every year.This study was to investi…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Wasn't addressing you...zzzz











GOP Lawmakers Watch Silently As Trump Strangles Each Of Their Loved Ones In Turn


WASHINGTON—Opting to take more of a wait-and-see approach instead of rushing to pass judgment, Republican lawmakers reportedly looked on in silence Tuesday as President Trump worked his way through each of their families and, one by one, strangled all their loved ones to death. “After I watched...




politics.theonion.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Wasn't addressing you...zzzz


Then don't post here. You are incoherent.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> P.S. I can definitely get on board with Convention of States to drain the swamp among many other issues to be fixed. I can also get on board with Young American foundation and FairTax.org though none of those are news sources ...there you go anyway


Lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> GOP Lawmakers Watch Silently As Trump Strangles Each Of Their Loved Ones In Turn
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON—Opting to take more of a wait-and-see approach instead of rushing to pass judgment, Republican lawmakers reportedly looked on in silence Tuesday as President Trump worked his way through each of their families and, one by one, strangled all their loved ones to death. “After I watched...
> ...


The onion used to be good, but it can't compete with reality in the era of Trump, the regular news reads like the onion used to!


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This can be effective for lowering BP and promoting the self regulation required for lifestyle changes. There is a lot of science behind this, check it out for your health, it's one of the things it's used for. A local course is best, but it's expensive, this is free, medically certified and evidence based. If you have hypertension it is highly recommended and depending on the cause can have a big impact on BP and happiness in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmed. Although I will say this I don't have hypertension, just serious anger management issues that have developed over the last 5 years in my life or so. I really don't like the change at all. I actually would like to find a local Southwest Michigan Kundalini yoga instructor. I believe Kundalini yoga is where science meets religion and would definitely like to make a transition and pursue that in my life... But I have also recently begun to wonder about a couple other avenues I may be able to take. One of those would be actually throwing my hat in the political ring woah to me! Another would be joining an oath keepers group of former and active military and first responders who are going around arresting a lot of these pedophiles that are running around loose in the world especially here in our country. I'm not actually sure if that's part of oath keepers or something completely different. And another is to actually pursue my medical grow license and join a dispensary and help addicts as best I can. Or join the DEA and I do mean that in all seriousness


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The onion used to be good, but it can't compete with reality in the era of Trump, the regular news reads like the onion used to!


The Onion and New Yorker's Borowitz Report are funny.

The real news hasn't been funny at all lately. 

This country's constitution is under siege and damaged. We need some serious repair work, while there's still time. Look at Turkey and Hungary for Trump's template. Fucking authoritarian corrupt criminals shouldn't have a 35-40% approval rating, it reflects horribly on the rest of the country.

It's like 4 out of 10 don't know right from wrong or don't care. Sickening.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 23, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Then don't post here. You are incoherent.


Maybe to you....


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> It’s been a month. Nancy’s numbers are up. Support for impeachment and removal is the highest ever. Trumps numbers are down. Tusli the Russian is still at 1%
> 
> When does this trap spring, glovelube?


Nancy's numbers are up from what, 30%
Cool story


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 23, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Nancy's numbers are up from what, 30%
> Cool story
> 
> 
> This stooge is clenching an asshole stuffed with magnum sharpies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Confirmed. Although I will say this I don't have hypertension, just serious anger management issues that have developed over the last 5 years in my life or so. I really don't like the change at all. I actually would like to find a local Southwest Michigan Kundalini yoga instructor. I believe Kundalini yoga is where science meets religion and would definitely like to make a transition and pursue that in my life... But I have also recently begun to wonder about a couple other avenues I may be able to take. One of those would be actually throwing my hat in the political ring woah to me! Another would be joining an oath keepers group of former and active military and first responders who are going around arresting a lot of these pedophiles that are running around loose in the world especially here in our country. I'm not actually sure if that's part of oath keepers or something completely different. And another is to actually pursue my medical grow license and join a dispensary and help addicts as best I can. Or join the DEA and I do mean that in all seriousness


Anger management is one of the reasons I started a practice many years ago, works like a charm for that too, there is lot's of science and the site I sent has yoga on it too, Yoga is a mindfulness practice too. Your practice connects you to your body, where the emotions first arise (think of a cat) when you can sense your emotions arise you can intervene effectively. Like I said you have to try it, if you don't, you don't know anything about it, it's experience based. It's like learning a trade, experience and doing count far more than book learning, you can read about exercise, but that won't do any good, doing the exercise will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2019)

*Republicans Storm Impeachment Hearing After Bombshell Testimony: A Closer Look*




Seth takes a closer look at the president’s political position eroding faster than ever after a shocking testimony from a key witness in the impeachment inquiry.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm telling you now this ain;t gonna end pretty. These crazy republicans are whacked in the head. Start prepairing for a real sh*t storm.
"Rick Wiles warns that if Trump is removed from office, veterans, cowboys, mountain men, and "guys that know how to fight" will hunt down Democrats and kill them." 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187021517839843329


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 23, 2019)

So we can expect deployment of Meal Team Six led by Col. Covfefe?


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Justin-case (Oct 24, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


>


Eddy is a little bitch. I listened to his interview on NPR, never again.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


>


Oh my, Joe Rogan.

Ok Wolfie, lets get some things established...

Are chem-trails real?
Is the earth flat?
Who killed JFK?
Who was _really _behind 9/11?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> I totally agree. I've been to a protest or two, and I have seen antifa counter with violence.


Where at?


WolfieLee said:


> Confirmed. Although I will say this I don't have hypertension, just serious anger management issues that have developed over the last 5 years in my life or so. I really don't like the change at all. I actually would like to find a local Southwest Michigan Kundalini yoga instructor. I believe Kundalini yoga is where science meets religion and would definitely like to make a transition and pursue that in my life... But I have also recently begun to wonder about a couple other avenues I may be able to take. One of those would be actually throwing my hat in the political ring woah to me! Another would be joining an oath keepers group of former and active military and first responders who are going around arresting a lot of these pedophiles that are running around loose in the world especially here in our country. I'm not actually sure if that's part of oath keepers or something completely different. And another is to actually pursue my medical grow license and join a dispensary and help addicts as best I can. Or join the DEA and I do mean that in all seriousness


I don't think there is any coincidence that 5 years ago Russians started to attack our democracy by pinpointing exactly what will trigger us into becoming angry enough to stop talking to people so that their lies can propagate.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 24, 2019)

David Dempsey: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know


David Nicholas Dempsey was arrested after police said he used bear spray on anti-Trump protesters in Santa Monica, California. Click here for details.




heavy.com




Trumpkins love conspiracy theories.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm telling you now this ain;t gonna end pretty. These crazy republicans are whacked in the head. Start prepairing for a real sh*t storm.
> "Rick Wiles warns that if Trump is removed from office, veterans, cowboys, mountain men, and "guys that know how to fight" will hunt down Democrats and kill them."
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187021517839843329


I think it will be a lot like Will Farrells "We are going streaking moment". At least I hope. But either way triggered white males are only going to hurt themselves in the long run, right now their crazy gets a free pass, but as soon as they are deemed 'terrorists' all that white privilege will be wiped away.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2019)

*“If the facts are against you, argue the law. If the law is against you, argue the facts. If the law and the facts are against you, pound the table and yell like hell” *
Carl Sandberg


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm telling you now this ain;t gonna end pretty. These crazy republicans are whacked in the head. Start prepairing for a real sh*t storm.
> "Rick Wiles warns that if Trump is removed from office, veterans, cowboys, mountain men, and "guys that know how to fight" will hunt down Democrats and kill them."
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187021517839843329


It does seem like that is what the Trump cabal is angling for. Limbaugh is popping lies faster than he and he supporters pop Oxys. He claims that no Republicans are allowed in these proceedings, popular support for the President is rising, there is no whistleblower, and anything else he can think of to spin the lie that this is a DEEP STATE coup. He is doing everything he can to stoke the outrage of his listeners who are too dumb to seek other news sources but who he routinely calls "high information" voters.

I'm not sure where they ll expect this to end. The only outcomes possible are a lot of bloodshed that results in a failed civil war or a dictatorship.

I guess Putin would be fine with either outcome.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2019)

Round em up and lock em up ... 
4 years in jail and an endless supply of cockmeat sandwiches for these 2 Proud Boys. They gonna make for some niiiiice bitches in there. 

sentenced in New York.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Round em up and lock em up ...
> 4 years in jail and an endless supply of cockmeat sandwiches for these 2 Proud Boys. They gonna make for some niiiiice bitches in there.
> View attachment 4412126
> sentenced in New York.



The one on the left is looking forward to all the male companionship, the guy on the right, not so much lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2019)

tRUmp is very proud of his impenetrable wall he's building in Colorado, Dementia Donny.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 24, 2019)

*VA Investigators Fault Whistleblower Office Created by Trump*

A yet-to-be-released inspector general report on the office formed by President Trump to protect whistleblowers in the Department of Veterans Affairs was instead used to stifle claims and retaliate against those trying to expose problems at the agency.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> The one on the left is looking forward to all the male companionship, the guy on the right, not so much lol.


Lol! Yup they just posted a vid of him entering the jail and a huge welcoming crowd eagerly awaiting his sweet tender ass.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm telling you now this ain;t gonna end pretty. These crazy republicans are whacked in the head. Start prepairing for a real sh*t storm.
> "Rick Wiles warns that if Trump is removed from office, veterans, cowboys, mountain men, and "guys that know how to fight" will hunt down Democrats and kill them."
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187021517839843329


you can tell rick wiles that some of us know how to fight too, so bring it on, trumpkins.
i AM a cowboy, i AM a mountain man, and i fucking hate trumps stinking goddamn guts. there are just as many "guys who know how to fight" that feel the same way....so bring it the fuck on, trumpkins


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can tell rick wiles that some of us know how to fight too, so bring it on, trumpkins.
> i AM a cowboy, i AM a mountain man, and i fucking hate trumps stinking goddamn guts. there are just as many "guys who know how to fight" that feel the same way....so bring it the fuck on, trumpkins


Big5 has a pretty good sale going on for Ruger Mini-14's and 556 ammo........just sayin


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can tell rick wiles that some of us know how to fight too, so bring it on, trumpkins.
> i AM a cowboy, i AM a mountain man, and i fucking hate trumps stinking goddamn guts. there are just as many "guys who know how to fight" that feel the same way....so bring it the fuck on, trumpkins


I thought of you as a level headed and educated person. One person doesn't speak for everyone. And some people who voted for trump are good people. I would like to include myself in that category. You calling out "trump supporters" as a whole is no worse than the prejudice you preach against. For a twitter comment to trigger you like that surprises me.

There are muslims who preach violence to non muslims, and blacks who want to kill white people. I find it hypocritical for people to condemn violence from one side but not violence or hate groups as a whole.

Same with any trump supporter who wishes bad on me because I voted for obama twice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> I thought of you as a level headed and educated person. One person doesn't speak for everyone. And some people who voted for trump are good people. I would like to include myself in that category. You calling out "trump supporters" as a whole is no worse than the prejudice you preach against. For a twitter comment to trigger you like that surprises me.
> 
> There are muslims who preach violence to non muslims, and blacks who want to kill white people. I find it hypocritical for people to condemn violence from one side but not violence or hate groups as a whole.
> 
> Same with any trump supporter who wishes bad on me because I voted for obama twice.


Break the law, constitution and try and try to make treasonous Trump king, then American patriots will kill you, nothing wrong with that at all, it's called freedom. One has to meet violence with violence, civil behavior only works with civilized people. Remember the Trumper who was first to make these death threats against democrats who followed the law and constitution? Is Bill Barr's DOJ gonna deal with it? Bill is going to prison for what he has done on the Ukrainian scandal alone, a judge and jury will send him there, not the democrats.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> I thought of you as a level headed and educated person. One person doesn't speak for everyone. And some people who voted for trump are good people. I would like to include myself in that category. You calling out "trump supporters" as a whole is no worse than the prejudice you preach against. For a twitter comment to trigger you like that surprises me.
> 
> There are muslims who preach violence to non muslims, and blacks who want to kill white people. I find it hypocritical for people to condemn violence from one side but not violence or hate groups as a whole.
> 
> Same with any trump supporter who wishes bad on me because I voted for obama twice.


You never voted for Obama, racist

Would you let trump walk in on your unsuspecting naked underage children? And then laugh with him when he brags about it?


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You never voted for Obama, racist
> 
> Would you let trump walk in on your unsuspecting naked underage children? And then laugh with him when he brags about it?


Funny, you must have been the guy next to me in the voting booth staring at my children and my ballot.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2019)

thump is an admitted serial sexual predator.....lock him up


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> Funny, you must have been the guy next to me in the voting booth staring at my children and my ballot.


I don’t support pedophiles. That’s you, criminal

What did they lock you up for anyway?


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I don’t support pedophiles. That’s you, criminal
> 
> What did they lock you up for anyway?


I wouldn't mind telling you my story, seriously, but I know you will just add it to the list of insults you try and throw. I'm not proud of some of the things i've done in my teen years but it did shape me into the person I am today. I am very proud of myself and what I have accomplished.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> I wouldn't mind telling you my story, seriously, but I know you will just add it to the list of insults you try and throw. I'm not proud of some of the things i've done in my teen years but it did shape me into the person I am today. I am very proud of myself and what I have accomplished.


Pedolover, you’re proud of your fucking skin color

That’s just pathetic


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm not sure if the folks populating this thread are able to debate reasonably anymore, but I did find this news about Barr interesting.. NYC Bar Association tells William Barr to recuse or resign. Boom!









Attorney General Barr Should Recuse Himself from Department of Justice Review of Ukraine Matter


The New York City Bar Association’s Task Force on the Rule of Law, President and Executive Committee call on Attorney General Barr to recuse himself from the DOJ review of the Ukraine Matter.




www.nycbar.org


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Pedolover, you’re proud of your fucking skin color
> 
> That’s just pathetic


Im very proud to be white. I am proud of who i am.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Big5 has a pretty good sale going on for Ruger Mini-14's and 556 ammo........just sayin


Aim for the red hat assuming the 556 will drop 2" @ 100yds.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> Im very proud to be white. I am proud of who i am.


“White pride”, besides being the slogan of white supremacist and neo-nazi groups, is the most pathetic thing ever. You had no control over your skin color

You’ve disgraced your race by being a scumbag criminal and supporting a conman who brags about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children 

Do better, pedolover


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> Im very proud to be white. I am proud of who i am.



Why are there so many deep south redneck racists who live in Michigan? 

Do you have a White Power tattoo on your back like Panhead?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Why are there so many deep south redneck racists who live in Michigan?
> 
> Do you have a White Power tattoo on your back like Panhead?


lol, pan head is back. 

I wonder if he’s still installing satellite dishes, eating fan leaves, and spamming us with racist crap while his wife lies dying in the hospital


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Why are there so many deep south redneck racists who live in Michigan?
> 
> Do you have a White Power tattoo on your back like Panhead?


So a black can be proud to be black, an asian for being asian, a hispanic for being hispanic, but a white person cant be proud to be white?

Please enlighten me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> So a black can be proud to be black, an asian for being asian, a hispanic for being hispanic, but a white person cant be proud to be white?
> 
> Please enlighten me.


What do whites have to be so proud of? 

The holocaust? Chattel slavery? The genocide of the natives?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 24, 2019)

Might I suggest a good read on this topic? Screaming "racist" at someone never works. 





__





Amazon.com: Privilege, Power, and Difference: 8580400000418: Johnson, Allan G.: Books


Amazon.com: Privilege, Power, and Difference: 8580400000418: Johnson, Allan G.: Books



www.amazon.com


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> What do whites have to be so proud of?
> 
> The holocaust? Chattel slavery? The genocide of the natives?


I never participated in any of the events in history you reference. I however have had a lot of events in my life that I am proud of.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> thump is an admitted serial sexual predator.....lock him up


Yup it’s all here in this new book. 43 victims accounts! 
More reason to impeach! more facts and detailed accounts about Trumps sexual misconducts, harassment, rape, predatory conduct. Did you know he even owned a modeling agency? He would vet young girls from overseas and manipulate them and scare them with his money and power and sexually assault them. Underage young girls.

These are character traits that can not be overlooked!!

this book is so revealing and I hope helps To impeach our scumbag president or to help open the eyes up to his base of ignorant supporters so that they Do Not Vote this sick man into office for another 4 years!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> I never participated in any of the events in history you reference. I however have had a lot of events in my life that I am proud of.


But you said you were proud to be white (lol) and whites did all those things

Seems like you’re running away from what whites did


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> But you said you were proud to be white (lol) and whites did all those things
> 
> Seems like you’re running away from what whites did


I cant change history, Buckaroo. But what I can do is treat others how I wish to be treated myself. Im proud of that too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Why are there so many deep south redneck racists who live in Michigan?
> 
> Do you have a White Power tattoo on your back like Panhead?


Hazel Park is a Detroit suburb, when I was a kid they called it Hazeltuckey, there are other cities in the area with similar nicknames.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> I cant change history, Buckaroo. But what I can do is treat others how I wish to be treated myself. Im proud of that too.


What did you do to get locked in prison for, white power guy


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> What did you do to get locked in prison for, white power guy


My black friends and I robbed some white people. We got caught.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> My black friends and I robbed some white people. We got caught.


No one asked about race ya racist scumbag 

Try having some respect ya fucking punk bitch


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2019)

*The White House Attacks the Ambassador to Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2019)

*Trump's Syria Victory Speech Has People Saying 'Wow'*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 24, 2019)

Pictured feces bloated leech, feces generator


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> My black friends and I robbed some white people. We got caught.


And you weren't charged with a felony?


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> And you weren't charged with a felony?


I was. 20 years ago, did the crime, did the time. I got out, graduated college, made a successful business, have a great family. Hired a lawyer, got my felony expunged and all rights restored. Living a good life, my man.


----------



## travisw (Oct 24, 2019)

BINGO isn't usually this easy. 



kgp said:


> My black friends and I.





kgp said:


> I see accomplishments not skin color.





kgp said:


> Im very proud to be white.





kgp said:


> But isn't that what affirmative action is? It actually disables the level playing field making minorities more hireable than a white person with a better resume or qualifications.





kgp said:


> I never participated in any of the events in history you reference.


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

travisw said:


> BINGO isn't usually this easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work, buddy. Way to waste your time. Half of those comments were made sarcastically for bucky. But you get an A for effort.

Now go slap yourself in the face for being white. You nazi.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2019)

travisw said:


> BINGO isn't usually this easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The free square is smart cause it was going to happen at some point


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> I was. 20 years ago, did the crime, did the time. I got out, graduated college, made a successful business, have a great family. Hired a lawyer, got my felony expunged and all rights restored. Living a good life, my man.


I was shooting the whole time you weren't


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was shooting the whole time you weren't


True that, practice makes perfect. Im trying to catch up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> Great work, buddy. Way to waste your time. Half of those comments were made sarcastically for bucky. But you get an A for effort.
> 
> Now go slap yourself in the face for being white. You nazi.


There’s that undeniable bitter white supremacist coming out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2019)

*Trump's Impeachment Inquiry Hits One-Month Milestone*


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2019)

Putin orders tRUmp out of Syria and Erdogan orders tRUmp to hand over Kurdish commander. Looks like he's their bitch and wants everyone to know.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> My black friends and I robbed some white people. We got caught.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 24, 2019)

kgp said:


> I thought of you as a level headed and educated person. One person doesn't speak for everyone. And some people who voted for trump are good people. I would like to include myself in that category. You calling out "trump supporters" as a whole is no worse than the prejudice you preach against. For a twitter comment to trigger you like that surprises me.
> 
> There are muslims who preach violence to non muslims, and blacks who want to kill white people. I find it hypocritical for people to condemn violence from one side but not violence or hate groups as a whole.
> 
> Same with any trump supporter who wishes bad on me because I voted for obama twice.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2019)

Meanwhile the newly imprisoned Proud Boy gets a make over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Meanwhile the newly imprisoned Proud Boy gets a make over.
> View attachment 4412284


They will have a lot of company after 2020, America is getting sick of these losers real quick and the new hate crimes laws are gonna make the government a fortune, they will spend it and more imprisoning these assholes. There will be lifetime weapons bans for those convicted of hate speech or crimes. Racism is a National security threat and you know how those are dealt with, very fucking seriously!


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 24, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Aim for the red hat assuming the 556 will drop 2" @ 100yds.


Wouldn’t you have it dialled at 100? I have my 22-250 dialled in to 200, I’d aim for his chin lol. His nose would be better but he’s got a ugly chin


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Meanwhile the newly imprisoned Proud Boy gets a make over.
> View attachment 4412284


Good catch!

The assholes got sentenced to four years in prison. 

*Proud Boys Maxwell Hare, John Kinsman Sentenced to Four Years for Upper East Side Brawl *









Proud Boys Maxwell Hare, John Kinsman Sentenced to Four Years for Upper East Side Brawl


They claimed they fought in self-defense. Surveillance footage proved otherwise.




www.thedailybeast.com





_Hare and Maxwell claimed they fought in self-defense, but security footage obtained by The New York Times revealed that Proud Boys initiated the attack. The footage shows Hare charging at and punching anti-fascists. A cellphone video from after the attack shows Hare and others boasting about attacking a “foreigner.” _


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 24, 2019)

More Drama in TrumpFuckistan ....

*Trump Surrenders 2.5 Billion Barrels Of Oil To Syria .... *

The American president ( Donald the Dumbfuck Trump ) *just gifted* 2.5 billion barrels of oil to long-time Syrian enemy Bashar Al-Assad and, by default, Iran and Russia.

As far as gifts go, it was both well-received and unexpected given the ‘Deep State’ designs on Syria for years. 

*To recap*: Last week, Trump ordered the withdrawal of U.S. troops from Syria, and then had them stand down and step aside while the Turkish military poured across the border into Northern Syria, taking down any Kurds that stood in their way. 

After five days of bloodshed, Turkey agreed to a temporary ceasefire at the behest of the Russians. Turkish leader Recep Tayyip Erdogan then flew to Sochi to meet with Russian President Vladimir Putin, where the two agreed to a deal that benefits everyone *except* the U.S.

Under that deal, Turkey will stick to its newly acquired buffer zone in Northern Syria, the Kurds will be allowed to withdraw with their lives, and Assad won’t attack the Turks, who have been fighting the regime in collaboration with Syrian rebels. 

And all that oil that’s in the north--Syria’s fossil fuel heartland--will go to Assad one way or another, with Russia the beneficiary with the exclusive rights to exploit Syrian oil. 

Securing Oil for Others

Last week, Trump tweeted that he had* “taken control of oil in the Middle East”.
( eyeroll )*

That tweet went viral--*even though no one knew what it meant*. 

Taking control of “oil in the Middle East” technically means usurping everything from the riches of the Saudi Kingdom to the vast oilfields of Iran, Kuwait, Iraq … In other words, there’s a lot of oil in the Middle East to take control of. 


As it turns out, he was talking about Syria when he added “the oil that everybody was worried about”. 

And also, as it turns out, he did secure that oil-- *BUT for the Assad regime and its allies, Russia and Iran. *

Giving up that oil, the tweet suggests, is a decision that should have been years ago under the Obama Administration. 

*In another parting gift*, Trump moved today to lift all sanctions against Turkey, declaring the ceasefire in Syria officially over--from a U.S. standpoint. As the Dark lords expected. 

Yesterday, Trump said a limited number of troops might remain behind in Syria to guard oil and gas fields in Deir Ezzor, but that is now looking increasingly unlikely. 

"Right now, the president has authorized that some would stay in the southern part of Syria," Defense Secretary Mark Esper said. "And we're looking [at] maybe keeping some additional forces to ensure that we deny ISIS and others access to these key oil fields.

"But that needs to be worked out in time. The president hasn't approved that yet," he said. "I need to take him options sometime here soon."

So much for keeping Syrian oil out of the hands of multiple enemies, from the Assad regime and Iran, to Russia and potentially even ISIS. 

How Much Oil Did Assad Just Inadvertently Secure?
What’s in the ground is 2.5 billion barrels, according to the EIA. And that’s only known reserves as of January 2011. 
For Assad, this was a major coup. Aside from the Idlib province, which is overrun by Syrian rebels, he had managed to regain control of the entire country outside of the Northeastern part, north of the Euphrates, the stronghold of the Syrian Kurds and their now-former American allies. 


And north of the Euphrates is also where the bulk of the country’s oil reserves are. 

Assad is desperate for oil. *But he won’t be much longer. *







#FuckTrump
#OrangeCancer


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2019)

*Trump impeachment odds hit record high of 75% on popular betting website after diplomat's 'damning' testimony....








Trump impeachment odds hit record high of 75% on popular betting website after diplomat's 'damning' testimony


The record price implies the market seeing a 75% chance of at least one article of impeachment being passed in the House during Trump's first term.




www.businessinsider.com




*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2019)

Disgusting.... Childish....Losers


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 25, 2019)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Disgusting.... Childish....Losers


Spot on!!! Almost got a like. Yes it is disgusting how Trump is breaking the law to help his re-election. Yes it is rather childish that he is saying “so what”. And yes he is acting just like the loser he is. Short and precise post, great job.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 25, 2019)

Durham probe now a Criminal investigation lmao
Rachel Maddow had a triggered meltdown as she learned about the news just before she goes on air


CIA officials are already starting to retain criminal lawyers before they start getting interviewed lol.
As Ricky from tpb would say...what comes around is all around  
Remember when crazy rudy said watch for news about Romania? Stay tuned this hot mess is far from over


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 25, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Durham probe now a Criminal investigation lmao
> Rachel Maddow had a triggered meltdown as she learned about the news just before she goes on air
> View attachment 4412437
> 
> ...


Hook line and sinker, God dam you're dumb.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Hook line and sinker, God dam you're dumb.


That's what they are counting on.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 25, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's what they are counting on.


Yep, hey idiots, look over here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Yep, hey idiots, look over here.


And what precipitated this being turned into a criminal investigation? Nothing except the President's need to distract his "base".

They make it so easy.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 25, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And what precipitated this being turned into a criminal investigation? Nothing except the President's need to distract his "base".
> 
> They make it so easy.


SMH, man baby was just crying about the ig few minutes ago too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 25, 2019)

Nothing like a fully independent DOJ.

Republicans may not win another presidential election for decades. This will backfire like a gummed up carburator.

Pizzagate.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 25, 2019)

Pallbearer Refuses to Shake Mitch McConnell's Hand at Cummings' Memorial


A video has emerged showing a friend of Elijah Cummings refusing to shake the hand of Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell during a memorial service for the late congressman. The clip, which has been viewed more than 1.5 million times since it was posted on Twitter, shows McConnell turning to...




news.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And what precipitated this being turned into a criminal investigation? Nothing except the President's need to distract his "base".
> 
> They make it so easy.


They should crowd fund the legal expenses for these patriots, it will get laughed out of court, but won't make it that far. It's just for show and another potential crime for Billy boy Barr, he is going to prison along with Trump, he knows this and has nothing to lose. One day he will have to explain this to a court, congress and the nation while wearing an orange jump suit.

When the old hands get back in the saddle at the DOJ and national security communities, there will be no mercy shown at all, they are gonna fuck these assholes as hard as possible. The "deep state" is gonna be deep into the assholes of these traitors in more ways than you can imagine. They are going to go after all of these assholes with hammers and tongs, these people are all very pissed off and they are all democrats or independents now, not a republican is left among them. They know what the true stakes are and the new democratic POTUS is gonna turn em loose, look out at home and abroad. Putin and Russia will be fucked and MDS will have his fucking head chopped of. Ukraine will be in NATO and the Russians will be driven not just from there, but the other republics like Georgia as well. Vlad and his buddies are gonna be missing a lot of stashed cash over night and whatever property they own in the west is gone. Cold war two is about to begin and it will start quietly with Pence who will be under Pelosi's thumb (he will need a pardon) and fucked along with the GOP just before the election.

If the democrats pull off a hat trick and have a mandate for change, all Hell is gonna break loose at home and abroad, while the investigations roll on and the prison doors slam behind hundreds of assholes. H.R.1 and everything else the democrats have passed in the house will become law and that is just the very beginning. America will still be in a fight for it's life for another decade at least, the GOP base will throw up another Trump before too long, they know who they are now, so does everybody else. A new and improved GOP T2 terminator will arise from the ashes, propelled by fear, hate, greed, racism and bigotry, that's what the GOP base thinks is important, fuck the country, they figure patriots are losers, just like Trump does.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2019)

*Trump Wishes The Dems Were "Kiddingly" About Impeachment*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2019)

*Republicans Can’t Defend Trump’s Corrupt Abuses of Power: A Closer Look*


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2019)

This administration* is willing to burn everything down rather than surrender its power. This president* is willing to bring all the temples down on his own head. I don't think anybody really understands how terrible the coming reckoning will be.........








This President* Will Burn Everything Down Rather Than Surrender Power


A new investigation signals this administration* will happily wreak havoc all over the government.




www.esquire.com





I'm telling you start digging foxholes guys...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> This administration* is willing to burn everything down rather than surrender its power. This president* is willing to bring all the temples down on his own head. I don't think anybody really understands how terrible the coming reckoning will be.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started a GoFundMe for a "Liberty Armory" to create a well guarded weapons cache so that these cocksuckers (human scum!) aren't the only ones with guns WTSHTF and they start killing people when Trump is removed. It's doing very well. Care to be a consultant?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 25, 2019)

I think these criminals will do anything to hold on to power. That includes having the Russians hack the vote totals to steal the election, why do you think Moscow Mitch is blocking all election security bills and they haven't appointed anyone to the FEC. They are looking at long prison sentences already, what's a few more years for election tampering. Now they say tRUmp losing re-election is a coup.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2019)

It’s fear mongering by Trumps base. It’s not working for me. Most people will be celebrating his removal and those that get violent about it will be arrested and sent to jail. Lol.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 25, 2019)

Federal deficit increases 26% to $984 billion for fiscal 2019, highest in 7 years


- The U.S. Treasury on Friday said that the federal deficit for fiscal 2019 was $984 billion, a 26% increase from 2018 but still short of the $1 trillion mark. - The U.S. government also collected nearly $71 billion in customs duties, or tariffs, a 70% increase compared to the year-ago period. -...




news.google.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm not afraid of the hillbilly uprising, let the halfwits try something stupid. That has nothing to do with these criminals doing anything to hold on to power and turn this country into Russia West with a crime family in the white house.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 25, 2019)

In a massive win for Democrats, a federal judge ordered the DOJ to turn over Mueller's grand jury material to Congress
A federal judge ordered the Justice Department to give Congress grand jury material related to the former special counsel Robert Mueller's Russia investigation.
The move is a huge victory for House Democrats, who have been duking it out with the Justice Department for months over obtaining a full, unredacted copy of Mueller's report.
The report details a slew of contacts that members of President Donald Trump's campaign had with individuals associated with the Russian government during and after the 2016 election.
*Mueller's report also outlined more than 10 instances in which Trump tried to obstruct justice* throughout the course of the investigation









In a massive win for Democrats, a federal judge ordered the DOJ to turn over Mueller's grand-jury material to Congress


Democrats have been duking it out with the Justice Department for months over obtaining a full, unredacted copy of Mueller's report.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 25, 2019)

Judge calls Trump impeachment probe legal, says House must get Mueller grand jury information


The House is investigating President Donald Trump's pressuring of Ukraine to investigate former Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden, as well as other issues.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> I think these criminals will do anything to hold on to power. That includes having the Russians hack the vote totals to steal the election, why do you think Moscow Mitch is blocking all election security bills and they haven't appointed anyone to the FEC. They are looking at long prison sentences already, what's a few more years for election tampering. Now they say tRUmp losing re-election is a coup.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412607


Republican talking point #2


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2019)

They blew the door off a safe! What will Donald say about that! Bill Barr, where are you? You're already gonna go to prison for Trump, in for a penny, in for a pound Billy... *I wonder how they knew it was time to leave the country, who told them they had to get out now!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Feds blow door off safe, issue subpoenas as probe into Giuliani associates escalates*








Feds blow door off safe, issue subpoenas as probe into Giuliani associates escalates | CNN Politics


Federal prosecutors in New York have subpoenaed the brother of one of the recently indicted associates of Rudy Giuliani, according to two people familiar with the matter, as they escalate their investigation in the campaign-finance case.




www.cnn.com






(CNN)Federal prosecutors in New York have subpoenaed the brother of one of the recently indicted associates of Rudy Giuliani, according to two people familiar with the matter, as they escalate their investigation in the campaign-finance case.

The subpoena to Steven Fruman is the latest indication of prosecutors' actions since the rushed arrest two weeks ago of his brother, Igor Fruman, and another defendant, Lev Parnas, at a Washington-area airport. Since then, investigators have doled out multiple subpoenas and conducted several property searches, in one case blowing the door off a safe to access the contents, sources tell CNN.

Federal prosecutors told a judge this week that they are sifting through data from more than 50 bank accounts. In addition, they've put a filter team in place as they examine communications obtained via search warrant and subpoena, sensitive to material that could be subject to attorney-client privilege because Giuliani, President Donald Trump's personal attorney, counted Parnas as a client. A filter team is a separate set of prosecutors who are assigned to examine evidence and set aside material that is privileged.

Since the October 9 arrests, federal agents visited the New York home of Steven Fruman and served him with a subpoena from Manhattan federal prosecutors, the people familiar with the matter said.

Attorneys for Steven and Igor Fruman declined to comment. A spokesman for the Manhattan US Attorney's office also declined to comment.

Igor Fruman, Parnas and their two co-defendants have all pleaded not guilty in the case alleging they funneled foreign donations into US elections.
It's not clear why prosecutors are interested in Steven Fruman, or what specifically agents sought from the safe. Steven Fruman is listed in US Security and Exchange Commission filings as the vice president of FD Import & Export, the same company his brother ran.

Igor Fruman also appeared to use the address of a property in Woodmere, New York, that belongs to his brother when making certain political donations, according to Federal Election Commission and other public records.

As they pursue an ongoing investigation into Igor Fruman, Parnas and their co-defendants, prosecutors are also investigating Giuliani's Ukranian business dealings, CNN has reported. Parnas and Igor Fruman for months have aided Giuliani in what he has described as his effort to unearth damaging information about his client Trump's political rival, Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden, whose son was on the board of a Ukranian energy company.

In recent days, Giuliani has been seeking a criminal-defense attorney, CNN has reported. He says he has not been contacted by the FBI or by New York federal prosecutors.

CNN's Katelyn Polantz contributed to this report.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2019)

What goon would be Guiliani s defense lawyer? I bet he is having a hard time finding someone. Probably will have to someone that owes someone a BIG favor. Paybacks a bitch! Hahaha.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2019)

Trump has not picked up any votes since 2016, he has only lost votes, here are a couple of examples. Sometimes things get through, if ya hit em hard enough with the shovel!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump voter: At first, I thought they were after him. Not anymore*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What goon would be Guiliani s defense lawyer? I bet he is having a hard time finding someone. Probably will have to someone that owes someone a BIG favor. Paybacks a bitch! Hahaha.


Yep, the deal will be cash up front and Rudy, keep your mouth shut and your cell phone in your pocket and not flashed on national TV! I think they will go for an insanity plea, they might have a case...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s fear mongering by Trumps base. It’s not working for me. Most people will be celebrating his removal and those that get violent about it will be arrested and sent to jail. Lol.


I'm not too sure about the police arresting too many. He's a sheriff that feels comfortable enough to openly wear a Qanon patch on his uniform while guarding VP Pence....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump has not picked up any votes since 2016, he has only lost votes, here are a couple of examples. Sometimes things get through, if ya hit em hard enough with the shovel!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump voter: At first, I thought they were after him. Not anymore*


Of course they are after him - the same way they were after Al Capone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm not too sure about the police arresting too many. He's a sheriff that feels comfortable enough to openly wear a Qanon patch on his uniform while guarding VP Pence....
> View attachment 4412652


The FBI does not wear Qanon patches and nobody is gonna arrest Pence, the democrats have a use for him as a puppet POTUS, only this time the puppet will be working for America, not Russia. If Pence wants a pardon he will do as Nancy Pelosi says, he might even sign an abortion rights bill for her, he has no principals or true beliefs, and soon he will have no choice.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm not too sure about the police arresting too many. He's a sheriff that feels comfortable enough to openly wear a Qanon patch on his uniform while guarding VP Pence....
> View attachment 4412652


He was disciplined.



Detail from the above photo showing the QAnon patch. The black-and white patch to the left has been reported to be that of the SWAT team. Regulations forbid the wearing of either patch, and the deputy was disciplined as a result.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> He was disciplined.
> 
> 
> 
> Detail from the above photo showing the QAnon patch. The black-and white patch to the left has been reported to be that of the SWAT team. Regulations forbid the wearing of either patch, and the deputy was disciplined as a result.


You think he's the only one?.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You think he's the only one?.....


I don’t know. How many are there?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The FBI does not wear Qanon patches and nobody is gonna arrest Pence, the democrats have a use for him as a puppet POTUS, only this time the puppet will be working for America, not Russia. If Pence wants a pardon he will do as Nancy Pelosi says, he might even sign an abortion rights bill for her, he has no principals or true beliefs, and soon he will have no choice.


That guy was a local sheriff & there are thousands out there...and by all appearance many are Qanaon members. I don't believe they would interfere with anyone harassing a liberal.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 25, 2019)

Master criminals lol, Rudy butt dialed a reporter while talking about shady shit with another criminal that was with him, reporter got the voicemail the next morning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Master criminals lol, Rudy butt dialed a reporter while talking about shady shit with another criminal that was with him, reporter got the voicemail the next morning.


*Rudy Giuliani butt-dials NBC reporter, heard discussing need for cash and trashing Bidens*
*“The problem is we need some money,” Giuliani says to an unidentified man during an accidental call to NBC News writer.*








Giuliani butt-dials NBC reporter, heard discussing need for cash and trashing Bidens


“The problem is we need some money,” Giuliani says to an unidentified man during an accidental call to NBC News writer.




www.nbcnews.com





By Rich Schapiro
Late in the night Oct. 16, Rudy Giuliani made a phone call to this reporter.

The fact that Giuliani was reaching out wasn't remarkable. He and the reporter had spoken earlier that evening for a story about his ties to a fringe Iranian opposition group.

But this call, it would soon become clear, wasn't a typical case of a source following up with a reporter.

The call came in at 11:07 p.m. and went to voicemail; the reporter was asleep.

The next morning, a message exactly three minutes long was sitting in the reporter's voicemail. In the recording, the words tumbling out of Giuliani's mouth were not directed at the reporter. He was speaking to someone else, someone in the same room.

Download the NBC News app for breaking news and politics

Giuliani can be heard discussing overseas dealings and lamenting the need for cash, though it's difficult to discern the full context of the conversation.
*more...*


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> This administration* is willing to burn everything down rather than surrender its power. This president* is willing to bring all the temples down on his own head. I don't think anybody really understands how terrible the coming reckoning will be.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or at the very least maybe try to check in on family. Try to talk this shit out with them, I am about to have to suck it up and try..


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 25, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> I think these criminals will do anything to hold on to power. That includes having the Russians hack the vote totals to steal the election, why do you think Moscow Mitch is blocking all election security bills and they haven't appointed anyone to the FEC. They are looking at long prison sentences already, what's a few more years for election tampering. Now they say tRUmp losing re-election is a coup.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412607


He finally got shamed to let a little federal funding go through so Morning Joe would quit calling him Moscow Mitch.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> This administration* is willing to burn everything down rather than surrender its power. This president* is willing to bring all the temples down on his own head. I don't think anybody really understands how terrible the coming reckoning will be.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it easier if we dig fox holes in shitty cutoff overalls, maybe pudge out before we start?
I hear the calories are hardly affected when digging the fox hole if you're a fatass hahahaha
Omg you guys and this fucking fake trumpmagadon,the British are coming the British are coming


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> That guy was a local sheriff & there are thousands out there...and by all appearance many are Qanaon members. I don't believe they would interfere with anyone harassing a liberal.


How exactly do you see this happening? Lol. Are you a prepper?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 25, 2019)

Always easy to spot the right wing nut jobs, they delight in the suffering of others, probably sexually excites them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 25, 2019)

tRUmps approval ratings are tanking, prepare for a twitter tantrum.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 25, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Is it easier if we dig fox holes in shitty cutoff overalls, maybe pudge out before we start?
> I hear the calories are hardly affected when digging the fox hole if you're a fatass hahahaha
> Omg you guys and this fucking fake trumpmagadon,the British are coming the British are coming


hahahaha


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How exactly do you see this happening? Lol. Are you a prepper?


Im a Army infantry Vietnam combat vet........you bet im a prepper....why aren't you?.....don't come jumping into my foxhole


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Is it easier if we dig fox holes in shitty cutoff overalls, maybe pudge out before we start?
> I hear the calories are hardly affected when digging the fox hole if you're a fatass hahahaha
> Omg you guys and this fucking fake trumpmagadon,the British are coming the British are coming


ever hear of a trencher?......smh


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 25, 2019)

*Breitbart Headline!

Poll: Nearly Half of American Voters Oppose Impeaching, Removing Trump










Poll: Nearly Half of American Voters Oppose Impeaching, Removing Trump


The number of registered voters who oppose the impeachment and removal of President Trump, at 49%, is the same as those who are in favor.




www.breitbart.com




*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Im a Army infantry Vietnam combat vet........you bet im a prepper....why aren't you?.....don't come jumping into my foxhole


I am not a hoarder. Thanks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

*Federal Judge Rules Impeachment Inquiry Is Legal | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

*Monologue: Mad King Trump | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





*New Rule: Nowhere Else to Go | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2019)

kgp said:


> I thought of you as a level headed and educated person. One person doesn't speak for everyone. And some people who voted for trump are good people. I would like to include myself in that category. You calling out "trump supporters" as a whole is no worse than the prejudice you preach against. For a twitter comment to trigger you like that surprises me.
> 
> There are muslims who preach violence to non muslims, and blacks who want to kill white people. I find it hypocritical for people to condemn violence from one side but not violence or hate groups as a whole.
> 
> Same with any trump supporter who wishes bad on me because I voted for obama twice.


i try to be a level headed individual, but i do not respond well to threats. i tend to want to eliminate them immediately, so they don't come back to haunt me later. i live by the philosophy of Saint Ender "knocking him down wins the first fight, i wanted to win all the next fights, too, so they'd leave me alone."....
bullies do not understand compassion, or empathy. they have to have that pain imposed on them somehow, or they never stop doing what they're doing. i'll never walk away from a threat or a bully. you'll have to carry out your threat when you make it, if you make it to me. that's the only language they understand, and i speak it fluently


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2019)

speaking of bullies, 
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/10/trump-says-death-good-kurds-turkey.html
what a piece of shit..."they're no angels."....well, neither are you....so i guess when we finally kick your ass out of D.C. that's what we can say about you, "he was no angel"....but kicking you out of D.C. won't be betraying the trust of an ally. it won't be dooming those same allies to death. it will be the opposite. then we can get started wiping out every single thing you did, and start trying to repair the damage you've done internationally and domestically


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am not a hoarder. Thanks


hoarding and being prepared are not the same thing. you're lumping everyone who doesn't hold your opinion into the same pile, and dismissing it...sounds like a trump thing to do, doesn't it?
i'm not of the opinion that society will crumble over donald trump, but a lot of idiots could do a lot of stupid(er) things, and it never hurts to be ready. i personally keep at least two months worth of non perishable food in the cupboards. not because i expect to need it, but because i've been in situations where it would have been damn nice to have something extra put away...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2019)

I figure fuck it, if the world is going to go zombieland, I am perfectly happy being lit up in the first wave, hopefully I will give someone who wants it time to get away.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 26, 2019)

*Trump handed Vladimir Putin a string of victories on a plate, and now the Russian leader is on a roll*

Vladimir Putin is on a roll.
This week, the Russian president replaced the US as chief power broker in Syria, and gained a closer ally in Europe's backyard.
President Donald Trump effectively handed him these victories by pulling out of Syria









Vladimir Putin is looking unstoppable after a string of victories that Trump handed to him on a plate


This week alone, the Russian president has usurped the US as a new kingmaker in Syria and gained a closer ally in Europe's backyard.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> *Trump handed Vladimir Putin a string of victories on a plate, and now the Russian leader is on a roll*
> 
> Vladimir Putin is on a roll.
> This week, the Russian president replaced the US as chief power broker in Syria, and gained a closer ally in Europe's backyard.
> ...


And if it wasn't the case before, Russia now has either a NATO ally Turkey in a hard military border with Russians on the other side, just like the possible EU country Ukraine is now. I just hope Putin is not wanting to go to war, that would suck for everyone.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am not a hoarder. Thanks


First of all sir, I have met anywhere between 10-12 preppers. Good or bad, not judging them. The one thing that I had noticed when I went over to their bunkers.,,, it had appeared to me that they had way too much shit down there. I’m not trying to say that all preppers or survivalists are all hoarders,, just the 10 to 12 I have seen had the same thing in common. If you, sir, what to make a minimalist comment about this go right ahead and shoot.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2019)

Real World Problems be Damned ......

* Donald Trump takes to Twitter to express his displeasure over the lack of Home button on the iPhone ...... * yes seriously *

Today the Orange Moron took Apple to task about his displeasure with the latest iPhone .... and took to Twitter of course.

*What you need to know:*
Donald Trump has called out Tim Cook over the lack of Home button on the iPhone .
Trump took to Twitter to say that "the button was FAR better than the swipe." he grumbled.



The internet reacted exactly as you'd expect.......

It seems that Donald Trump has got himself a new iPhone, and he does not like it.

Yesterday Trump took to Twitter to express his strongly held view that "the button" on the iPhone was much better than the current "swipe." "Swipe" presumably is a reference to Face ID and Swipe to Unlock.

Donald Trump is of course no stranger to calling out political opponents, other nations and companies on Twitter, often taking to the platform to discuss immigration, the wall, national security and more.


Despite their previously reported cordial relationship, Trump addressed his tweet directly to the Apple CEO. Whilst he may have referred to the Home button as "The Button" and spelt iPhone with a capital I, the message is clear. What isn't clear is whether Trump has recently got a new iPhone, or if he's only just noticed the feature on a device he's had for sometime.

Users were very quick to respond with their own "To Donald" tweets, almost none of which can be repeated here.

Speculation that Donald Trump may build a Home Button and make Apple pay for it remains unconfirmed. 
Right after he balloons the deficit to a solid trillion ..... 

And you thought the president couldn’t get any kookier ....


----------



## shimbob (Oct 26, 2019)

But has his new phone been authorized and locked down per DOD requirements, or is he still using his personal phone for "presidential" affairs?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Real World Problems be Damned ......
> 
> * Donald Trump takes to Twitter to express his displeasure over the lack of Home button on the iPhone ...... * yes seriously *
> 
> ...


To: [email protected]


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 26, 2019)

Ouch, that's going to leave a mark lol.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2019)

shimbob said:


> But has his new phone been authorized and locked down per DOD requirements, or is he still using his personal phone for "presidential" affairs?


Odds are .... NYET

Maybe he got the family plan for Putin and Assad .


----------



## doublejj (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am not a hoarder. Thanks


best of luck.....


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 26, 2019)

LOL


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Ouch, that's going to leave a mark lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412943


Now that Trump can't block people on his twitter account, the best retweets of the day needs to be a thing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 26, 2019)

This is the new press secretary and this is what she had to say lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> First of all sir, I have met anywhere between 10-12 preppers. Good or bad, not judging them. The one thing that I had noticed when I went over to their bunkers.,,, it had appeared to me that they had way too much shit down there. I’m not trying to say that all preppers or survivalists are all hoarders,, just the 10 to 12 I have seen had the same thing in common. If you, sir, what to make a minimalist comment about this go right ahead and shoot.


Old men hiding in bunkers full of food with smug smiles while shooting hungry children, is not something to prep for. If it comes to that, eat the bullet and feed the kids, only Trumpers think they can eat in peace with starving relatives, friends, neighbors and children near by. Much of their time is spent in fantasy about how wise they are and how foolish everybody else is who does not have their "special insight" and how they would laugh at the starving while using them for target practice. 

The death of community and the hollow victory of the lone wolf and fool, the survival not of the fittest, but of the biggest assholes, the human race would be doomed for sure. Such survivors would be quickly killed in the aftermath, soon as these social retards ran out of food and crawled out of their bunkers they would need to join a community of humans to survive. They could not function as part of such a community and would be slain or driven off, the socially retarded would be quickly filtered out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Old men hiding in bunkers full of food with smug smiles while shooting hungry children, is not something to prep for. If it comes to that, eat the bullet and feed the kids, only Trumpers think they can eat in peace with starving relatives, friends, neighbors and children near by. Much of their time is spent in fantasy about how wise they are and how foolish everybody else is who does not have their "special insight" and how they would laugh at the starving while using them for target practice.
> 
> The death of community and the hollow victory of the lone wolf and fool, the survival not of the fittest, but of the biggest assholes, the human race would be doomed for sure. Such survivors would be quickly killed in the aftermath, soon as these social retards ran out of food and crawled out of their bunkers they would need to join a community of humans to survive. They could not function as part of such a community and would be slain or driven off, the socially retarded would be quickly filtered out.


This is why America is going down the drain. From coast to coast there are so many fucking idiots like this. And they keep multiplying over and over again and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

Here is but one small example of how Donald can be personally sued for every dime he never had as soon as he leaves office. There are lot's of companies and people lined up to collect whatever money he has left because of his illegal activities as POTUS. The average moron could figure this shit out, or listen to the wise enough to stay out of trouble, it appears to be beyond Donald's rather limited imagination though.

*How fucking stupid does this make those who support Trump look?* *No wonder most of his fans here are weaseling around their support for this traitor. These are the actions not of morons and not even of imbeciles, but they far are worse than that, and dumber too. *Donald has no clean up crew who can hide this shit and make go away, decent people don't forget treason. White trash do and can't even deal with everyday reality, much less treason thrown in their face by Trump daily, they are the very definition of suckers. Donald will end up crowd funding his legal defense, his base can contribute to it, and will I hope they put a third mortgage on their trailers, sell their pick ups and guns to do it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump ordered Mattis to 'screw Amazon' on Pentagon contract, according to new book*








Trump ordered Mattis to 'screw Amazon' on Pentagon contract, according to new book | CNN Politics


A new biography of former Defense Secretary James Mattis reports President Donald Trump personally got involved in who would win a major $10 billion contract to provide cloud computing services to the Pentagon, according to the website Task & Purpose, which writes about military issues.




www.cnn.com





(CNN)A new biography of former Defense Secretary James Mattis reports President Donald Trump personally got involved in who would win a major $10 billion contract to provide cloud computing services to the Pentagon, according to the website Task & Purpose, which writes about military issues.

That hotly contested contract was awarded to Microsoft on Friday evening over Amazon in a months-long battle.
Task & Purpose reports the new book, "Holding The Line: Inside Trump's Pentagon with Secretary Mattis" by former Mattis speechwriter and communications director Guy Snodgrass recounts that Mattis always tried to translate Trump's demands into ethical outcomes.
According to Snodgrass' book, Trump called Mattis during summer 2018 and directed him to "screw Amazon" out of the opportunity to bid on the contract.
Task & Purpose obtained an advanced copy of the book. CNN has not yet seen the book.
For several years Trump has voiced his displeasure with Amazon and Jeff Bezos, who also owns The Washington Post. He has accused Amazon of taking advantage of the Postal Service although independent investigations have disagreed with that contention. He also has linked his unfavorable view of Washington Post reporting to Amazon although the Post makes clear it is run separately.
"Relaying the story to us during Small Group, Mattis said, 'We're not going to do that. This will be done by the book, both legally and ethically,'" Snodgrass wrote according to Task & Purpose.
The White House did not immediately respond to a CNN request for comment.
In response to the book and some of the other claims it contains, a spokeswoman for Mattis earlier this week released a statement saying Snodgrass was a "junior staffer" and "played no role in decision making." Snodgrass has responded to those claims by showing a citation he received in which he said he played a vital and influential role in the Pentagon's messaging.
Amazon and Microsoft react
In a statement, Amazon said it is surprised at the decision.
"(Amazon Web Services) is the clear leader in cloud computing, and a detailed assessment purely on the comparative offerings clearly lead to a different conclusion," the statement read. "We remain deeply committed to continuing to innovate for the new digital battlefield where security, efficiency, resiliency, and scalability of resources can be the difference between success and failure."
In a statement, Microsoft pointed reporters to the Defense Department's announcement.
"We are working on this right now. In the meantime for more information see the DOD's announcement," the statement read.
In July, Trump vowed that his administration would take a "strong look" at the Pentagon's contract plan, saying that "some of the greatest companies in the world" had complained including IBM, Oracle and Microsoft.
Oracle had pushed hard to scuttle Amazon's effort, going so far as to develop a document alleging that officials inside and outside the Pentagon had conspired to help Amazon win. CNN reported in July that the document had made its way to Trump's desk.
Multiple independent reviews of the process found little evidence of wrongdoing, however.
In a statement, the Defense Department's Office of the Inspector General said investigators are close to completing their work reviewing the awarding of the contract.
"To date, we have not found evidence that we believe would prevent the DoD from making a decision about the award of the contract," said Dwrena Allen, spokesperson for the inspector general's office. "We hope to have a completed report of our findings by the end of November, which we intend to release publicly, to the maximum extent possible."

CNN's Jason Seher contributed to this story


----------



## doublejj (Oct 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is but one small example of how Donald can be personally sued for every dime he never had as soon as he leaves office. There are lot's of companies and people lined up to collect whatever money he has left because of his illegal activities as POTUS. The average moron could figure this shit out, or listen to the wise enough to stay out of trouble, it appears to be beyond Donald's rather limited imagination though.
> 
> *How fucking stupid does this make those who support Trump look?* *No wonder most of his fans here are weaseling around their support for this traitor. These are the actions not of morons and not even of imbeciles, but they far are worse than that, and dumber too. *Donald has no clean up crew who can hide this shit and make go away, decent people don't forget treason. White trash do and can't even deal with everyday reality, much less treason thrown in their face by Trump daily, they are the very definition of suckers. Donald will end up crowd funding his legal defense, his base can contribute to it, and will I hope they put a third mortgage on their trailers, sell their pick ups and guns to do it.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


There's more than one reason to stay prepared and self reliant. Most of my prepping is centered around being self sufficient on my off grid farm...and detouring those that would try to invade it. Have you ever seen what happened in New York when the power went out for just 24hrs?....Being situational aware and prepared is not a bad thing. Unfortunately for many, Darwin will resolve things quite quickly. I doubt most will survive the first 30 days worl...
.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is why America is going down the drain. From coast to coast there are so many fucking idiots like this. And they keep multiplying over and over again and there is nothing you can do about it.


A consequence of the rural lifestyle for the socially retarded and the myth of the "independent individual", most of these fools grew up on westerns made by talented eastern European Jewish immigrants. They believe in myths not reality, in WW2 the Government made hording illegal for example, they would be by to collect the hoarded supplies before any armed hordes of the starving laid siege to their bunkers. That would be the reality of the situation, people would organize and form new governments or most likely use the existing one and act against the lone wolves. The police would be by to clean out the bunker and if they suspected anybody was holding out, they would be eating the food that the jail provided, if any. A 100 or 200 pound bomb dropped from a police helicopter at a thousand feet would take care of most bunkers. Human communities survive, individuals would join those communities, or die in such extreme circumstances. We would revert to survival mode and for humans that means communities, even dysfunctional ones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> There's more than one reason to stay prepared and self reliant. Most of my prepping is centered around being self sufficient on my off grid farm...and detouring those that would try to invade it. Have you ever seen what happened in New York when the power went out for just 24hrs?....Being situational aware and prepared is not a bad thing. Unfortunately for many, Darwin will resolve things quite quickly. I doubt most will survive the first 30 days worl...
> I suppose you never wear your seatbelt either because your such a good drive & you will never need to prepare for a crash. I always wear a seatbelt because I'm prepping for a wreck I never no when it will happen....


You are living in fear and not really living at all but going through the motions. Nothing wrong with preparation for disaster that is reasonable, but thinking of detouring the starving around your farm means your wasting your life is useless activities and catastrophic thinking. Need has turned into greed driven by fear and has distorted the thinking of many. If push comes to shove the cops will be by to collect your supplies before the hordes of the hungry arrive, the state would take it first, you don't live that far in the sticks, unless your in Alaska and even then...

Now some people do this kind of self sufficient fantasy shit as a hobby and that's OK, but do not think it will help you to survive, it won't, it will get you killed quickly, if it all comes apart and you try to keep your horde from the larger community, even a rural one. Individualism is a myth, people are part of communities whether they like it or not, no man is an island. Strong communities are made up of strong individuals who do not live in fear, but with compassion. It is that compassion that binds them together and empowers them to kill the lone wolves to take their food and resources for the greater good. That is reality, not fantasy.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are living in fear and not really living at all but going through the motions. Nothing wrong with preparation for disaster that is reasonable, but thinking of detouring the starving around you farm means your wasting your life is useless activities and catastrophic thinking. Need has turned into greed driven by fear and has distorted the thinking of many. If push comes to shove the cops will be by to collect your supplies before the hordes of the hungry arrived, the state would take it first, you don't live that far in the sticks, unless your in Alaska and even then...


lol....there ain't enough cops up here......cops don't come out to where my farm is on a good day. Nothing but pot farms out here and we are all armed. We already have a loosely formed community keeping an eye out for each other. There's not a county road out here it's all private property for miles. The hordes & the cops will find it very difficult to reach us.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are living in fear and not really living at all but going through the motions. Nothing wrong with preparation for disaster that is reasonable, but thinking of detouring the starving around your farm means your wasting your life is useless activities and catastrophic thinking. Need has turned into greed driven by fear and has distorted the thinking of many. If push comes to shove the cops will be by to collect your supplies before the hordes of the hungry arrive, the state would take it first, you don't live that far in the sticks, unless your in Alaska and even then...
> 
> Now some people do this kind of self sufficient fantasy shit as a hobby and that's OK, but do not think it will help you to survive, it won't, it will get you killed quickly, if it all comes apart and you try to keep your horde from the larger community, even a rural one. Individualism is a myth, people are part of communities whether they like it or not, no man is an island. Strong communities are made up of strong individuals who do not live in fear, but with compassion. It is that compassion that binds them together and empowers them to kill the lone wolves to take their food and resources for the greater good. That is reality, not fantasy.


lol

You don't know jj. 

I don't agree with him about foxholes but two people can disagree on something and both be right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> lol....there ain't enough cops up here......cops don't come out to where my farm is on a good day. Nothing but pot farms out here and we are all armed. We already have a loosely formed community keeping an eye out for each other. There's not a county road out here it's all private property for miles. The hordes & the cops will find it very difficult to reach us.


As long as there is an us, you might survive as part of an isolated community, just remember the community part and ya might just make it. If you are over 50 though, health issues will probably do you in, a doctor is of limited value with out the technology that stands behind him/her. Just remember, if food is scarce and helicopter fuel is available... You are a Vietnam vet...


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 26, 2019)

Prepping is not very democratic lol. The far left is the party of free stuff,taking from the wealthy and giving to the poor,sharing everything including bathrooms haha.
@doublejj you sure about that statement "vote Republicans out" 
Digging foxholes with a trencher sounds alot like trumps wall,why would a staunch democrat like yourself want to keep people from coming to your land?
Dont worry ,I'm sure buckles locks his door every night and has nightmares of some Russian troll asshat breaking it down to smash his face in lol.
First rule of prep club,dont talk about prep club
These idiots think the government will just take care of everything when disaster hits lmao.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Prepping is not very democratic lol. The far left is the party of free stuff,taking from the wealthy and giving to the poor,sharing everything including bathrooms haha.
> @doublejj you sure about that statement "vote Republicans out"
> Digging foxholes with a trencher sounds alot like trumps wall,why would a staunch democrat like yourself want to keep people from coming to your land?
> Dont worry ,I'm sure buckles locks his door every night and has nightmares of some Russian troll asshat breaking it down to smash his face in lol.
> ...


And that's why you support Tusli Gabbard?

Lol. You suck at this.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And that's why you support Tusli Gabbard?
> 
> Lol. You suck at this.


No I support her because I want to bang her,same reason you were so hot for Hillary last cycle haha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> lol
> 
> You don't know jj.
> 
> I don't agree with him about foxholes but two people can disagree on something and both be right.


He is free to do as he wishes and he's no Trumper, he appears to live in special circumstances and has a lifestyle conducive to survival. When we are constantly obsessed with survival, it usually means we are not very happy, but worried about the future and are self absorbed. The bunker builders are fear driven and operating under delusion for the most part.

The average preper is a paranoid asshole and most often a Trumper. It's easy to get lumped in with them, if you are just trying to live an independent simple lifestyle. *Being a part of a larger community is the key to survival in such circumstances, isolated communities would be to only ones to survive, they would kill their own lone wolves sooner or later. *


----------



## doublejj (Oct 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As long as there is an us, you might survive as part of an isolated community, just remember the community part and ya might just make it. If you are over 50 though, health issues will probably do you in a doctor is of limited value with out the technology that stands behind him/her. Just remember, if food is scarce and helicopter fuel is available...


I'm fortunate to have a really good bunch of neighbors around me....pot farmers all of them. Most are self made and very independent and self reliant. Your right that health will be an major issue for everyone in times of disaster. Having a reliable source of clean water and waste sanitation is something that will drive millions from the cities very quickly. I was an army medic in Vietnam and still remember a few things about first aid, and my wife is a retired RN. Having a solar well with unlimited supply of clean water is our real ace in the hole. 
I just try to encourage everyone to take responsibility for themselves, and everyone should be prepared for rainy days. Best of luck to you..


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He is free to do as he wishes and he's no Trumper, he appears to live in special circumstances and has a lifestyle conducive to survival. When we are constantly obsessed with survival, it usually means we are not very happy, but worried about the future and are self absorbed. The bunker builders are fear driven and operating under delusion for the most part.
> 
> The average preper is a paranoid asshole and most often a Trumper. It's easy to get lumped in with them, if you are just trying to live an independent simple lifestyle. *Being a part of a larger community is the key to survival in such circumstances, isolated communities would be to only ones to survive, they would kill their own lone wolves sooner or later. *


Boy you sure changed your tune here quickly, careful now you need all the help you can get here lmao.
Pussy,typical sheeple wannabe psycho analyst lol
Call that the timmy Horton's doughnut ya did a lil 360 pivot there haha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> No I support her because I want to bang her,same reason you were so hot for Hillary last cycle haha


Psycho revenge sock and a Trumper, typical antisocial personality. Buck must have fucked you over real good, I'd like to hear him tell us how he did ya. You must have liked getting your butt reamed real good, cause yer here thirsting fur more like some horny twink.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Psycho revenge sock and a Trumper, typical antisocial personality. Buck must have fucked you over real good, I'd like to hear him tell us how he did ya. You must have liked getting your butt reamed real good, cause yer here thirsting fur more like some horny twink.


Finish apologizing to doublejj punk,you dont want none of this sizzle right now


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Finish apologizing to doublejj punk,you dont want none of this sizzle right now


How much meth did you just do, comrade?

do you need make visit to meth vendor again?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Boy you sure changed your tune here quickly, careful now you need all the help you can get here lmao.
> Pussy,typical sheeple wannabe psycho analyst lol
> Call that the timmy Horton's doughnut ya did a lil 360 pivot there haha


*I'm self consistent about my beliefs and you are consistently an asshole.* Knowing the intentions of others helps us to figure them out pretty quickly, just look at your intentions here, you are easy to figure out. I haven't bothered with you much because I figure the people around here like fucking you over when you post and they do every time too! To me fucking you over would be animal cruelty and I'm in training right now, so I need to limit such indulgences. Animals have hearts and you have none, so there is no heart to hurt, is there? It's still corrosive to my character though and since Trump and the GOP are finished, I don't really see the need. *I still like to Troll the Trumpers and assholes like you though, so I need to do some more work on mellowing out!*

A typical Tim Horton's donut has about 360 calories though and I don't eat too many. In fact since I've been practicing over an hour a day my self discipline has improved quite a bit, I've got a food journal on the go for a couple of weeks, I'm more active and haven't even had the slightest desire for a toke. Life is good and my heart is full of joy for the most part and I expect to form a local meditation group after the new year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm fortunate to have a really good bunch of neighbors around me....pot farmers all of them. Most are self made and very independent and self reliant. Your right that health will be an major issue for everyone in times of disaster. Having a reliable source of clean water and waste sanitation is something that will drive millions from the cities very quickly. I was an army medic in Vietnam and still remember a few things about first aid, and my wife is a retired RN. Having a solar well with unlimited supply of clean water is our real ace in the hole.
> I just try to encourage everyone to take responsibility for themselves, and everyone should be prepared for rainy days. Best of luck to you..


Sorry for any misunderstanding Doublejj, I respect veterans, they know how to put others before themselves, it's how we live our lives that matters and not what we leave behind. I like and respect an independent lifestyle, you are not one of the prepers of whom I speak, your just independent, as are your neighbors and friends. @Glovelove said I should, "finish apologizing to you" and I agree, it's also a good opportunity to show him how a man behaves, cause he can't figure it out on his own and never will.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sorry for any misunderstanding Doublejj, I respect veterans, they know how to put others before themselves, it's how we live our lives that matters and not what we leave behind. I like and respect an independent lifestyle, you are not one of the prepers of whom I speak, your just independent, as are your neighbors and friends. @Glovelove said I should, "finish apologizing to you" and I agree, it's also a good opportunity to show him how a man behaves, cause he can't figure it out on his own and never will.


No need to apologize brother....we're all here to help each other. I was just trying to raise awareness to what I see is a potential for real trouble in the near future. Trust me it's much easier to dig a foxhole before the shooting starts than laying flat on your belly.....best of luck to all


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As long as there is an us, you might survive as part of an isolated community, just remember the community part and ya might just make it. If you are over 50 though, health issues will probably do you in, a doctor is of limited value with out the technology that stands behind him/her. Just remember, if food is scarce and helicopter fuel is available... You are a Vietnam vet...


I'm not referring to the validity of his plan. I'm referring to your claim he lives in fear. You don't know the person if you make that claim.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

A never Trumper former republican and patriot, this guy is sharp and a keen observer. Don't agree with him ideologically, but it's hard not to respect his personal integrity, opinions and arguments.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*‘The Force of Trump’s Lying Has Ruptured the Space-Time Continuum’: Steve Schmidt on Impeachment*
By James D. Walsh








‘Trump’s Lying Has Ruptured the Space-Time Continuum’: Steve Schmidt on 2020


Former GOP operative and current MSNBC pundit Steve Schmidt is nervous: “I think in America a sociopath will beat a socialist seven days a week.”




nymag.com





Before his hiatus in January, Steve Schmidt was a fan favorite for many MSNBC viewers. As a lifelong Republican, his screeds on the political and constitutional morass of the Trump era had a special credibility for many MSNBC viewers. As a strategist, Schmidt advised the campaigns of George W. Bush, Arnold Schwarzenegger, and John McCain. He was as famous as a political strategist could be, thanks to Woody Harrelson’s portrayal of him in Game Change.

Schmidt was a charter member of the Never Trumpers and officially renounced his membership in the Republican Party last year, calling it “fully the party of Trump” and saying the GOP had become “corrupt, indecent, and immoral.”

Last week, Schmidt returned to MSNBC after an eight-month hiatus, which included a stint as an advisor to Howard Schultz’s brief and inglorious flirtation with a third-party run. Intelligencer caught up with Schmidt on the phone this week and asked him about impeachment, the Schultz debacle, and the Democratic field.

A few days ago you said that we’ve entered the “consequences stage” of the presidency. What are the consequences you foresee?

I think what’s missing from the coverage in the middle of all of the chaos that Trump produces, and the daily drama that emanates from this White House, is the degree to which Trump has been an extremely consequential president. There is an argument to be made that he is the most consequential president since FDR, because he is systematically unraveling, at an extremely fast pace, the U.S.-led global order that was architected by FDR, built by Harry Truman, and maintained from Eisenhower through Obama. And everywhere around the world, all of the countries and all of the groups that we don’t want to see winning on the field of geopolitics — Iran, Hezbollah, ISIS, Al Qaeda, Russia, Turkey — are advancing while American interests are retreating.

He has completely remade the American presidency through his debasements of its traditions. He has pitted the country against each other in a cold civil war and he is the first president purposefully who, with each and every utterance, he seeks to incite and divide as opposed to unifying around core principles. He is attacking and degrading our institutions and the concepts of the rule of law that are necessary for the maintenance of the constitutional republic from within. He is utterly infidelitous to his oath to preserve, protect, and strengthen the Constitution of the United States. That makes him, not a clown and a joke, but a dangerous and profoundly consequential figure. I caveat “consequential” by saying it’s not a celebratory statement — it’s one of alarm.

There are people out there who make the argument that his presidency, so far, is also proof that the framework or system is working. Whether it’s his attempt to roll back health care or even backing down from the G7 at Doral, but from your perspective his presidency is proof it’s cracking. Where is the weakness?

The Doral example is a singular instance of retreat amongst hundreds of examples of heretofore unacceptable acts of corruption and self-dealing and enrichment in the use of the office. He has thoroughly remade the presidency. He has shattered the systems and the boundaries and the protections that exist within the system around the president and he has made the country weaker and more isolated and assaulted the values that the country at its best stands for.

Is he going to face consequences?

If you read Federalist 65 and 66 — what the Founders wrote, what Alexander Hamilton wrote, about the importance of impeachment, which he advocated for — it was a protection against a president who is described in perfect detail by Hamilton: Someone who abuses the public trust. The standard isn’t criminal, it’s political. It’s high crimes and misdemeanors. It’s about abuse of power. So Trump has forced a question. And the question is: Does Donald Trump get to ride above the law? Does he get to do whatever he wants? Can he target, through the power of his office, Americans for persecution for political reasons because of political differences? Or is the co-equal branch of government constitutionally obligated to begin a process to correct the abuse of power that was built into the system by the geniuses who established the American republic?

I think that Nancy Pelosi is exactly correct. She said that Donald Trump had left them no choice but to move forward with the impeachment inquiry. Whether that leads to an impeachment should be done on the facts and the basis of evidence and should accord Trump every due process protection that he’s entitled to.

But there’s certainly a scenario where Trump could be impeached, acquitted in the Senate, and reelected. And an impeached, acquitted, and then reelected Donald Trump is a Donald Trump without any constraints on him. I think that would be extremely dangerous. I think that one thing that’s missing from all the coverage is the possibility that Donald Trump could be reelected. It’s not talked a great deal about speculatively. You look at the standings right now, he has a historic cash advantage. Republicans have a significant technology advantage. Most Americans have made their minds up and this will be a very narrowly decided election.

At the same time, just yesterday there was a poll that said for the first time 50 percent of Americans believe in going forward with this impeachment hearing. So there is evidence of sentiment changing.

What the polling indicates is growing majority awareness that he crossed a line that he had not yet crossed and that his behavior warrants, if not impeachment, an impeachment inquiry. I think it’s a mistake to interpret that number as fixed, concertized, or that there’s a popular mandate to remove Donald Trump from office. Impeachment we know, even if you believe like I do, that it’s mandated, that it’s duty-required. A very careful examination of the facts, and what we understand to be true here. On the testimony, that none of this has been made public, accounts from behind closed doors, that is insufficient evidence of wrongdoing. All of this will need to play out at the appropriate time and the appropriate moment. The American people are extremely troubled by this behavior and understand this to be an abuse of power, but what it doesn’t mean is that Americans have reached the conclusion that he needs to be removed from office. It doesn’t account for the tremendous division that will accompany this.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not referring to the validity of his plan. I'm referring to your claim he lives in fear. You don't know the person if you make that claim.


You are correct, I misspoke and made amends. He is not a typical preper, he is independent. 

Prepers live in fear, as do most gun nuts and all such prepers are gun nuts too. Along with the horde of food is a cache of weapons and a lot of ammo, more bullets than beans in most cases.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2019)

Everyone’s favorite Tweet Twat bringing Saturday‘s latest ......



President Donald Trump is scheduled to spend the weekend at Camp David for the event celebrating his daughter and son-in-law, according to the White House official. The White House official told CNN the anniversary party is being paid for personally by the couple, stating that "expenses at Camp David are covered by the family. Jared and Ivanka will be paying out of pocket."

But the President tweeted Saturday that he would be the one paying for the wedding anniversary.
*SURE YOU WILL ..... While your at it pay the security costs you fucked most cities out of for your rallies.

#OrangeDiarreha *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2019)

* Trump to make a 'major statement' on Sunday - White House
*

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. President Donald Trump *plans to make a "major statement" at the White House at 9 a.m. EST* (1300 GMT) on Sunday, White House spokesman Hogan Gidley said late on Saturday.

Gidley gave no further details, and it was *unclear what the topic of Trump's statement might be.*

There was speculation, however, that Trump might have news about Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the elusive militant who has been the subject of an international manhunt for years.

*The president gave an indication that something was afoot earlier on Saturday night when he tweeted without explanation, "Something very big has just happened!"*

Trump has been frustrated by the U.S. news media's heavy focus on the Democratic-led impeachment inquiry, which he calls an illegitimate witch hunt.

He has also faced withering criticism from both Republicans and Democrats alike for his U.S. troop withdrawal from northeastern Syria, which permitted Turkey to attack America's Kurdish allies.

Trump was expected to make the statement in the White House Diplomatic Reception Room, which he has used to make a number of major announcements.

Just last week he used the same room to announce that a ceasefire between Turkey and the Kurds had taken hold.

Another business as usual DEFLECTION to his presidential troubles no doubt. Unconfirmed statements ( lies ) as with deficit , 
trade with China momentum, Colorado wall , accomplishments, etc ... ( verbal diarrhea ) .

*Dad Fred Trump should have left the jizz stain on floor instead of birthing a world wide dumbfuck ...

Read he was gonna divorce Melanie and marry Mitch McConnell...*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 26, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Prepping is not very democratic lol. The far left is the party of free stuff,taking from the wealthy and giving to the poor,sharing everything including bathrooms haha.
> @doublejj you sure about that statement "vote Republicans out"
> Digging foxholes with a trencher sounds alot like trumps wall,why would a staunch democrat like yourself want to keep people from coming to your land?
> Dont worry ,I'm sure buckles locks his door every night and has nightmares of some Russian troll asshat breaking it down to smash his face in lol.
> ...


Stooge how TF do manage to survive? A human sporting a rodent brain is very halloweenish. But when halloween passes its back to a vile, brutally ignorant leechsel. 

Your beliefs and (mis)understandings sound like a demented, intolerant senior citizen from the previous century. Your thoughts, as dull as they are harmless, disposable and immediately forgettable, serve only as fodder for your own humiliation.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 26, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> * Trump to make a 'major statement' on Sunday - White House
> *
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. President Donald Trump *plans to make a "major statement" at the White House at 9 a.m. EST* (1300 GMT) on Sunday, White House spokesman Hogan Gidley said late on Saturday.
> ...


For a joyous moment i imagined that the announcement could be The Swine Will Resign

maybe 

"im not a crook"


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 26, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> No I support her because I want to bang her,same reason you were so hot for Hillary last cycle haha





Glovelove said:


> Finish apologizing to doublejj punk,you dont want none of this sizzle right now





Glovelove said:


> No I support her because I want to bang her,same reason you were so hot for Hillary last cycle haha


REPORTED

Bro c'mon, its against TOS to play with your juvenile feces collection in the thread.

"


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 27, 2019)

What ever Combover Caligula is announcing today, it won't be good, he only gets worse over time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> What ever Combover Caligula is announcing today, it won't be good, he only gets worse over time.


I'll bet Trump fucked that up too, because he needed a distraction, but it won't be much of one. Tomorrow the news cycle begins again and this might be mentioned, but it will be forgotten in a day. Osama's death was big news for America because he was behind 9/11 and it was quickly forgotten, this guy was a nobody by comparison.

If Donald was looking for a distraction, this will not do the job at all, Obama did better doing in Osama, this is a piss poor second and he will be told as much too. The media will just bring up Osama again and compare the two, Trump will go nuts, they know how to trigger him now...









President Trump: ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi is dead


President Donald Trump declared Sunday morning that ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi was dead after a US military raid in northwest Syria over the weekend.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 27, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Prepping is not very democratic lol. The far left is the party of free stuff,taking from the wealthy and giving to the poor,sharing everything including bathrooms haha.
> @doublejj you sure about that statement "vote Republicans out"
> Digging foxholes with a trencher sounds alot like trumps wall,why would a staunch democrat like yourself want to keep people from coming to your land?
> Dont worry ,I'm sure buckles locks his door every night and has nightmares of some Russian troll asshat breaking it down to smash his face in lol.
> ...


Foxholes are more about taking a defensive position not hiding behind a wall to keep people out.


DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet Trump fucked that up too, because he needed a distraction, but it won't be much of one. Tomorrow the news cycle begins again and this might be mentioned, but it will be forgotten in a day. Osama's death was big news for America because he was behind 9/11 and it was quickly forgotten, this guy was a nobody by comparison.
> 
> If Donald was looking for a distraction, this will not do the job at all, Obama did better doing in Osama, this is a piss poor second and he will be told as much too. The media will just bring up Osama again and compare the two, Trump will go nuts, they know how to trigger him now...
> 
> ...


Wasn't it nice that Obama did his late night, Trump waited to chew up as much of the Sunday news shows as possible to make everything about him.


----------



## kgp (Oct 27, 2019)

You know that constantly obsessing about politics isnt really living either. Its an irrational fear that keeps people bitter and fighting. Its a beautiful world out there if you have friends and family to enjoy the precious moments with. Hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2019)

kgp said:


> You know that constantly obsessing about politics isnt really living either. Its an irrational fear that keeps people bitter and fighting. Its a beautiful world out there if you have friends and family to enjoy the precious moments with. Hope you all have a great Sunday.


Hope you choke on your own shit, neo nazi


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 27, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> What ever Combover Caligula is announcing today, it won't be good, he only gets worse over time.



Well, if people pay attention to trump's tweets, the big announcement might be him finally admitting that he is actually a Witch.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 27, 2019)

Old Bird nest head Trump had some colorful dramatic descriptions of events ..........

Trump would not provide a specific number of casualties, only describing those targeted on scene as "more dead than alive." 

Trump said al-Baghdadi was chased to the end of a dead end tunnel by dogs,
bringing three children with him. At the end of the tunnel, he detonated a suicide vest, killing himself and the children with him.

'He died like a coward'

The President said "*immediate*" and *"totally positive" test results proved* it was al-Baghdadi, saying a lab technician on the scene of the raid confirmed the ISIS leader's death. *Wtf* ?

Did they bring a forensic guy to scoop up the
gore and say “ YEP ..... this eyeball was his !” ???

"*He died like a dog*. He died like a coward. The world is now a much safer place," Trump said. 

Trump described the situation, saying the ISIS leader "*spent his last moments in utter fear, in total panic and dread, terrified of the American forces bearing down on him."

Riiiiight ..... 

This news will be compared to Bin Laden and as mentioned will trigger another meltdown as Trump cannot shake prez Obama's bigger catch. 



From the “ Scowl “ room ( situation ) .... the look of victory . They might want to call the I.T. guy , i think those wires need to be dealt with. *


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 27, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Old Bird nest head Trump had some colorful dramatic descriptions of events ..........
> 
> Trump would not provide a specific number of casualties, only describing those targeted on scene as "more dead than alive."
> 
> ...


Wow I started out thinking that one guy in the green looks like he wants no part of being in that picture. 

But now I cannot look at that picture now without thinking, Did they take away all of the Don's computers? What is the point of those cables/space for just a couple laptops and 3 phones. Also will be interesting if anything is interesting on any of those papers everywhere, I am sure none of that was thought about for his bitter old guy who eggs were not cooked right look.

Edit: Maybe I am out of my depth with judging that though, I don't know shit about security, might be a reason they would need everything with cables for security. But is still funny looking while chilling out on a Sunday morning. Hope you all are doing good today.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 27, 2019)

Holidays are coming .....




but seriously.... I’m wondering what’s in the can ?



Monster energy ? Coke Zero ? Metamucil ?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 27, 2019)

kgp said:


> You know that constantly obsessing about politics isnt really living either. Its an irrational fear that keeps people bitter and fighting. Its a beautiful world out there if you have friends and family to enjoy the precious moments with. Hope you all have a great Sunday.


*Pelosi says Trump notified Russians of Baghdadi’s apparent death before telling congressional leaders*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 27, 2019)

*Shocker .... Emperor Pal”Putin” needs the info first from “ Dork Traitor “ .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> *Pelosi says Trump notified Russians of Baghdadi’s apparent death before telling congressional leaders*


What?!

Trump said he didn't notify Pelosi because he didn't want any of our troops to die. So he implied she would have ...

Uh... killed some of them? Called Jeff Bezos who would have same day shipped Baghdadi a nuclear bum? 

I don't even know, but she sounds very bad. She doesn't support our President so she is un-American.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm thinking if judges can order people to stand besides roads wearing humiliating signs...

Can a judge or congress order Donald Trump tarred and feathered (in his underwear) and horse whipped down the Washington mall? Of course it would be covered by national TV, even FOX news would cover it, though it would be like the passion of Christ for them. Speaking of Jesus, could they crucify Cheeto Jesus on the side of the Washington monument, I mean nobody is concerned about the constitution on the GOP side any more (only the second amendment) and the courts can take a lot of time to settle even the most obvious constitutional violations... I mean if congress ordered it, it should take the courts just as long to hear the case, as it takes for Donald's regular violations of say the emoluments clause or other urgent human rights violations. Ya could have the feathers horse whipped off Donald and have the fucker crucified by the time the courts did a thing... 

If congress ignored the courts, then said they were sorry and it wouldn't happen again, blah, blah etc...  

Then the base could have a real Church of Cheeto Jesus to worship in, Jerry Falwell Jr could be it's pope and Donald's family could be it's saints, don't forget the virgin Melinia... Yep, St Eric the patron saint of the stupid and St. Don jr the saint of assholes everywhere, the collection plate would be full and the suckers lined up at the door. They could pray to St Rudy for intercession with the Lord... Why not? It's not like these people aren't stupid and gullible. Love becomes hate, charity is now greed but the Love of the Lord remains the same, as does the vision of heaven, where all sing the praises of the Lord thy God, Cheeto Jesus, fuck the trinity, there can be but one stable genius, one almighty, one Donald! Allah Akbar! 

The passion of the Donald, live from the Washington mall, chicken feathers flying, whips cracking and Donald squealing, the greatest show on earth...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 27, 2019)

tRUmp went to the world series game tonight and waved to the crowd, the crowd booed him lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp went to the world series game tonight and waved to the crowd, the crowd booed him lol.


*World Series: Trump Booed by Baseball Fans at Game 5*








World Series: Trump Booed by Baseball Fans at Game 5


President Donald Trump is attending his first Major League Baseball game as president, arriving Sunday night at Nationals Park just before the first pitch of Game 5 of the World Series.




www.hollywoodreporter.com





Five wounded veterans are among those watching the game with the commander-in-chief.

*President Donald Trump was met with loud, sustained boos and chants of "Lock him up!*" from fans at Nationals Park when he was shown on the in-stadium video screen after the third inning of Game 5.

The boos ended only after the video screen cut to a shot of U.S. service members waving to the crowd and then showed a message thanking the military. Trump is attending the game with five wounded veterans.

*Then, as Nationals starter Joe Ross took the mound to warm up for the fourth inning, fans started chanting, "Lock him up!" in an apparent reference to ongoing impeachment proceedings against the president.* Pro-Trump crowds have frequently chanted "Lock her up!" about Hillary Clinton at the president's campaign rallies.

Trump was attending his first major league game since he took office in January 2017. He did not throw out the ceremonial first pitch and arrived with no fanfare just as the game began.

Trump emerged from his motorcade wearing a dark suit and tie. He took a seat in a lower-tier box to the left of home plate. 

His arrival was not shown on in-stadium video monitors, but fans near the president turned and took pictures of him.

Trump's World Series entourage also includes two Republican senators, Lindsey Graham of South Carolina and Florida's Marco Rubio. Also in the group is Congressman Kevin Brady of Texas.

Trump, who campaigned on a promise to "drain the swamp," is deeply unpopular in the Washington area. He received 4 percent of the vote in the District of Columbia and lost both Maryland and Virginia in 2016.

The Washington Nationals and Houston Astros are tied at two games apiece.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 27, 2019)

The pushback has begun .... as many mention a possible staged photo of the situation room ( since trump was golfing at the time ).
Not much of a stretch if one remembers the “ Trump hard at work photo with phone “ and no documents on table .

Here is one of many throwing the comparisons.... triggering trumps complaining about Obama role in Bin Laden mission.

*Trump, in announcing Baghdadi's death on Sunday, did not shy from making his own comparison to the bin Laden raid.

"This," he said, is "the biggest there is."*

His ego cannot handle it.

( I blurred original poster name but viewable thru Twitter )


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2019)

Veterans for Impeachment were behind home plate.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2019)

Why is there no conspiracy that Judge Beryl Howell is Hillary's secret sister? She looks suspiciously like Hillary to me!   Where are the wing nuts?


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 28, 2019)

However slowly... maybe the wheels of EQUAL Justice are actually beginning to turn and shed REAL LIGHT on the TRUTH... If they got good enough sense to protect him from CLINTON-o-CIDE-ing...










Clintons Named And Shamed In Haiti Child Trafficking Testimony


The Clintons have been named and shamed in congressional testimony relating to a huge child trafficking ring operating out of Haiti.



newspunch.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are correct, I misspoke and made amends. He is not a typical preper, he is independent.
> 
> Prepers live in fear, as do most gun nuts and all such prepers are gun nuts too. Along with the horde of food is a cache of weapons and a lot of ammo, more bullets than beans in most cases.


my question is...what is a typical prepper? how many have you met? how many "bunkers" have you toured? are you sure all your 'information" doesn't come from netflix original programming and old news stories? 
i'm not a prepper, and don't support any kind of insanity. being prepared is not insanity. it's the motto of the boy scouts, ffs. 
with trump in the white house, and thousand of fucking idiots thinking hes some kind of demi god come to save them, it might not be a bad idea to stock up on a few non perishable items, it might get a little bullety for a short time when he gets removed from office permanently


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why is there no conspiracy that Judge Beryl Howell is Hillary's secret sister? She looks suspiciously like Hillary to me!   Where are the wing nuts?
> View attachment 4413493


i have no idea who she is, so i haven't had a chance to prepare a good conspiracy theory about her, sorry for slacking


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> However slowly... maybe the wheels of EQUAL Justice are actually beginning to turn and shed REAL LIGHT on the TRUTH... If they got good enough sense to protect him from CLINTON-o-CIDE-ing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a horseshit story....someone alleges that someone else reportedly insinuated a rumor that was later discredited...but don't forget the unsubstantiated rumors, innuendo, or the special reports from the shadow government......
i'm not a fan of hillary, but for fuck sake, can't you let the tired old woman rest, and quit using her to distract from what a cocksucking piece of shit we have as our president?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Well, if people pay attention to trump's tweets, the big announcement might be him finally admitting that he is actually a Witch.


are you implying that Satan would associate with a piece of shit like trump? please.....Lucifer has some taste....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> The pushback has begun .... as many mention a possible staged photo of the situation room ( since trump was golfing at the time ).
> Not much of a stretch if one remembers the “ Trump hard at work photo with phone “ and no documents on table .
> 
> Here is one of many throwing the comparisons.... triggering trumps complaining about Obama role in Bin Laden mission.
> ...


is that anthony bordaine in the back of that picture?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my question is...what is a typical prepper? how many have you met? how many "bunkers" have you toured? are you sure all your 'information" doesn't come from netflix original programming and old news stories?
> i'm not a prepper, and don't support any kind of insanity. being prepared is not insanity. it's the motto of the boy scouts, ffs.
> with trump in the white house, and thousand of fucking idiots thinking hes some kind of demi god come to save them, it might not be a bad idea to stock up on a few non perishable items, it might get a little bullety for a short time when he gets removed from office permanently


Being prepared is different than being a bunker builder with a cache of arms and having Armageddon on the brain 24/7. There was a cable show called preppers where they went around and did shows on these folks. Looked like real people and not staged, like many reality TV shows, there are plenty of these folks around and they definitely fit a profile, most pathological behavior does. We have them in Canada too, but ya don't see to many cause they live out in the sticks and most are secretive. Being armed to the teeth and prepared to defend their horde of food is always part of it. Echoes of the 50's and early 60's nuclear holocaust scenario is probably part of it and the only way it might work out for them, if the cities were destroyed, but even then the small towns have governments...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> However slowly... maybe the wheels of EQUAL Justice are actually beginning to turn and shed REAL LIGHT on the TRUTH... If they got good enough sense to protect him from CLINTON-o-CIDE-ing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newspunch?

I’ve seen retarded children make better choices about what is actual news and what isn’t

Now be civil


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have no idea who she is, so i haven't had a chance to prepare a good conspiracy theory about her, sorry for slacking


I haven't had a look myself, but she does resemble Hillary and that is enough for many to say she is Qanon! I'm sure there are Trumpers working on it right now or have already posted their paranoid rantings. 

I wrote humor, they will think it's real though...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> However slowly... maybe the wheels of EQUAL Justice are actually beginning to turn and shed REAL LIGHT on the TRUTH... If they got good enough sense to protect him from CLINTON-o-CIDE-ing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense man, but you had to want to believe really hard that in anyway shape or form that has anything to do with the Clinton's. I read that thing you posted, and not only is it immediately suspect basing half the post on wikileaks, but then it is six degrees of Hillary Clinton to get to some scandal. 

Child abuse is a horrible thing and should be taken very seriously.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Newspunch?
> 
> I’ve seen retarded children make better choices about what is actual news and what isn’t
> 
> Now be civil you moron


The TRUTH sounds like HATE to those who HATE TRUTH...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> The TRUTH sounds like HATE to those who HATE TRUTH...


*That applies to you, you hate brown folks so much it has driven you crazy and you are willing to believe any nut case conspiracy theory that drops outta somebody's ass*. You believe Donald Trump, naive, stupid or blinded by hate and fear, or perhaps all of them? You turned yourself into a suicide sheep for fuck sake and don't even care about Trump's treason, your not a patriot, your a bigot and the two are mutually exclusive.

*Racists and bigots are traitors too and a national security threat to the country, Trump proved it for all to see, there is no longer any doubt about it, hate comes before family and country. *If you can't feel shame, others will shame you, just wait a spell, wearing a MAGA hat will eventually be a serious mistake for many and a fatal mistake for some.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Veterans for Impeachment were behind home plate.....
> 
> View attachment 4413398



I really loved it when the crowd chanted "Lock him up!" when the moron arrived and left!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> The TRUTH sounds like HATE to those who HATE TRUTH...


caps lock. 

Triggered


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2019)

More intellectual fodder from President SLOTH ( from Goonies movie ) .... Here he describes the role of military dogs during raid ....

“ Hey , You guyssssssss ! “ ... ( Sloth )

He said neither the dogs nor the American soldiers died in the raid.

"Our 'K-9,' as *they call it*," Trump said, "*I call it a dog.* *A beautiful dog - a talented dog* - was injured and brought back."

Defense Secretary Mark Esper said two service members suffered minor injuries but already have returned to duty.

Wow ....
You can literally hear the last marble rolling around in his fat orange skull. Seriously, how can ANYONE support this idiot ?


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 28, 2019)

Trump won't stand for this Crap, right here, and Obama was Fast-Tracking it. If Hilary were in office... the collapse of the U.S.A would have already taken place. We would be as bad off as Chinese citizens, under absolute dictatorship. Nothing anyone can say would convince me otherwise. Period. That is why I support Trump. tyvm.









Norway: Oslo Police Declare “We Have Lost the City” - Islam Has Taken Over - The Israel Wire


Norway: Oslo Police: “We Have Lost the City” The article below is about the apocalyptic level of culturally-enriched violence in Grønland, a district of the city of Oslo. Grønland is only two subway stops from the Parliament, and one from the Central Station, fairly close to the government...




www.frontlines-news.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Nothing anyone can say would convince me otherwise. Period. That is why I support Trump.


Good for you sweetie. Glad you support Russia and Trumpf.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Trump won't stand for this Crap, right here, and Obama was Fast-Tracking it. If Hilary were in office... the collapse of the U.S.A would have already taken place. We would be as bad off as Chinese citizens, under absolute dictatorship. Nothing anyone can say would convince me otherwise. Period. That is why I support Trump. tyvm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, you’re a brainwashed dupe racist

Second, you support a pedophile who praises neo nazis

Americans hate you.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 28, 2019)

Court Filing: With Lisa Page's Help, FBI Framed Flynn by Doctoring His Interview


An eye-opening court document filed by the retired general's attorney claims the FBI purposely altered key evidence to take down Michael Flynn.




www.westernjournal.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2019)

Reported as spam


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Court Filing: With Lisa Page's Help, FBI Framed Flynn by Doctoring His Interview
> 
> 
> An eye-opening court document filed by the retired general's attorney claims the FBI purposely altered key evidence to take down Michael Flynn.
> ...


A right wing commentary meanwhile Flynn was filmed speaking to the Russians on his phone during the inauguration 
Are you an ostrich, by chance?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Court Filing: With Lisa Page's Help, FBI Framed Flynn by Doctoring His Interview
> 
> 
> An eye-opening court document filed by the retired general's attorney claims the FBI purposely altered key evidence to take down Michael Flynn.
> ...


Where do you get these "interesting" "news" sources? Is it the qanon 4chan forum or Stormfront?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> A right wing commentary meanwhile Flynn was filmed speaking to the Russians on his phone during the inauguration
> Are you an ostrich, by chance?


Hey! That's unfair. Ostrich's have reasonably developed brains for their size.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey! That's unfair. Ostrich's have reasonably developed brains for their size.





Unclebaldrick said:


> Where do you get these "interesting" "news" sources? Is it the qanon 4chan forum or Stormfront?











The Western Journal - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Mostly facebook sources LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2019)

Gonna be hilarious when fed up moderates get sick of all the right wing lies on Facebook and just decide to start doing it to righties 

“Matt gaetz convicted of eighth dui”

“Neo nazis running as republicans in 8 states”

“President endorses senate candidate who raped 13 year old children “









Oh never mind those are all real headlines


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Court Filing: With Lisa Page's Help, FBI Framed Flynn by Doctoring His Interview
> 
> 
> An eye-opening court document filed by the retired general's attorney claims the FBI purposely altered key evidence to take down Michael Flynn.
> ...


So he plead guilty to a Judge knowing that the FBI altered his testimony? 

I hope you've been neutered so you don't procreate.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Triggered


Indeed, I have been... for a very long time! Even those professing and even showing a little tolerance of actual civil debate, in the end revert to lahing out. You should read the new book with the same title "Triggered". You call me the lemming out of a deep fear most of you have buried so deep you laugh at the idea and are about to lash out at me again for pointing it out. You will not be able to help yourselves. Go ahead, believe it or not I revel in it as joy. You all just keep on projecting...and in the meantime remember:


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> The TRUTH sounds like HATE to those who HATE TRUTH...


vote republicans out.......


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> vote republicans out.......


They will be and I will be doing my part in that as well...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Indeed, I have been... for a very long time! Even those professing and even showing a little tolerance of actual civil debate, in the end revert to lahing out. You should read the new book with the same title "Triggered". You call me the lemming out of a deep fear most of you have buried so deep you laugh at the idea and are about to lash out at me again for pointing it out. You will not be able to help yourselves. Go ahead, believe it or not I revel in it as joy. You all just keep on projecting...and in the meantime remember:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413547


Hey bugeye

I’m glad this deranged nut is on your side!

When does that devious trap spring on Biden btw?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> They will be and I will be doing my part in that as well...


So how does your non stop right wing spam play into this goal of yours to vote out right wingers?

You seem confused and stupid. Has anyone ever noticed that about you before?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> So how does your non stop right wing spam play into this goal of yours to vote out right wingers?
> 
> You seem confused and stupid. Has anyone ever noticed that about you before?


I smell a Bernie baby


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> So how does your non stop right wing spam play into this goal of yours to vote out right wingers?
> 
> You seem confused and stupid. Has anyone ever noticed that about you before?


The more you know, the dumber you sound to stupid people. Thanks for having such a low opinion of me I truly appreciate it.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> View attachment 4413548


Literally everything in your boomer Facebook meme was100% false

How many people routinely refer to you as “idiot”, “moron” or “retard”?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> View attachment 4413548


There was this......"Lock Him Up!".....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2019)

I guarantee one of trumps toadies told him the “lock him up” chants just meant pitching high and inside


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Trump won't stand for this Crap, right here, and Obama was Fast-Tracking it. If Hilary were in office... the collapse of the U.S.A would have already taken place. We would be as bad off as Chinese citizens, under absolute dictatorship. Nothing anyone can say would convince me otherwise. Period. That is why I support Trump. tyvm.


You mean he won't stand for the pure propaganda website that you linked? Because he actively invited foreign military involvement in our American election. If you are an American, it should piss you off that Trump is allowing other countries to continue to attack our country.



WolfieLee said:


> Nothing anyone can say would convince me otherwise. Period. That is why I support Trump. tyvm.


Cant argue with that. If you are basing your entire reality on someone who has time and again proven to lie to us because him and his minions are not under oath and it is not illegal to lie to the American public, and nothing anyone else says will matter to you, you are in a cult, and only a cult member can really get themselves out of it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 28, 2019)

Take me out to the ball park lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188653096718569473


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> you are in a cult, and only a cult member can really get themselves out of it.


The church of Cheeto Jesus


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2019)

*WATCH: Kupperman's no-show in impeachment inquiry is evidence of Trump's obstruction, Schiff says*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2019)

Simple, just refuse to issue a permit for the rallies and order the police not to let the fans inside the venue. Make a bylaw to require permits for such events, if required. Deadbeat Donald...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Unpaid Bills Pile Up In The Wake Of President Donald Trump Rallies | All In | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2019)

What is Donald? Pick one of these three if ya want, but remember these are spectrum disorders, labels and categories are not that important, what is important is the fact that they are assholes, stay away from them. I'd go with sociopathic narcissist for Donald, real close to the psychopathic end of the spectrum. Like I said, they are assholes and for everyday purposes there's little point in getting too specific, though Donald is in yer face daily.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NARCISSIST, SOCIOPATH, OR PSYCHOPATH?: HOW TO RECOGNIZE THE DISTINCTIONS*


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> There was this......"Lock Him Up!".....


JJ, these girls love Trump!


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 28, 2019)

I couldn't agree more Uncle Teddy! Ted Nugent FB post 7 hours ago:


Real journalism by Wayne Allen Root￼

Trump is not getting thrown out of office. Not with his remarkable record of economic success for the average American worker. Not going to happen.

63 million Trump voters will insure that never happens. We have your back, Mr. President. 

President Trump has the highest approval rating among Republicans in history. 95%. No one is impeaching this president. 

Now, let’s discuss why this is happening. 

Trump touched the third rail of Democrat/Deep State/DC Swamp politics. He asked Ukraine’s President to investigate massive Democrat corruption and theft of taxpayer money. 

Suddenly alarm bells went off at the DNC. I believe Trump is about to expose the biggest scandal in US political history. Trump is about to put powerful people in prison. Trump is about to destroy the Democrat Party and expose the Deep State. 

So, it was all hands-on-deck. President Trump had to be framed and destroyed.

Enter Joe Biden. Few in the Democrat Party wanted an old white guy as the nominee anyway. Especially Obama. In order to frame Trump, Biden had to be sacrificed. In my opinion, this second-hand “whistleblower” was meant to kill two birds with one stone: Trump and Biden. Biden is the Democrats’ fall guy.

But the real story is about the Clintons, the Clinton Foundation, Obama, Pelosi, Kerry and many other powerful Democrats. Their fingerprints are all over Ukraine. Forget about the high-paying jobs for their family members. This goes much deeper.

Ukraine donated the most cash of any country in the world to the Clinton Foundation. What a coincidence. 

Ukraine donated more money to the Clinton Foundation than China, UK, France, Germany or Saudi Arabia. 

Why would all this cash be coming from tiny Ukraine?

Because tiny Ukraine was the recipient of billions of dollars in US-taxpayer funded aid. It’s a million miles away. No one was watching. Leading Democrats extorted kickbacks on all this US foreign aid. 

Democrats under Obama got rich. Democrats treated Ukraine as their personal fiefdom. This is how politics works in the DC Swamp. 

I’ve been writing about the role of the Clinton Foundation for years. It’s my opinion the central role of the Clinton Foundation is to extort and launder bribes from foreign countries. 

But if I’m wrong, why is this US charity based offshore? A charity owes no taxes on donations. So why not base your bank accounts in the USA?

Because they don’t have to report to the US government what comes in, or where the money is going. Simple: Offshore = no reporting. The Clinton Foundation could not afford to have anyone their books.

In my opinion, Hillary was running her version of the Gambino Crime Family slush fund. Jimmy Hoffa and the teamsters had nothing on the Clintons. And everyone in the Democrat Party and Deep State got a piece, to insure no one would rat. 

Ukraine is the key to this massive Democrat scandal. But Biden was just the tip of the iceberg. This is all about the Obama and Clinton Crime Families.

I believe Trump’s phone call to Ukraine’s president set off alarm bells. Trump is digging in places no one has ever dared dig before. He could expose the extortion and bribery racket of leading Democrats. That’s why the Deep State decided to come after Trump. He’s messing with their livelihood. He’s upsetting their apple cart. If he’s allowed to investigate, the jig is up.

I believe Obama named Biden his sacrificial lamb, just in case Hillary didn’t win and all of this could not be covered up. Biden is a crook. But he’s a careless fool too. It was easy to make him the fall guy. 

Trust me. This is Obama and Hillary’s scandal. Biden is just an order taker.

So, let me make this clear to Democrats: We have your number. Justice will be served. And you’re never, ever impeaching our hero, President Trump.

This isn’t Ukraine. We don’t punish the investigator in the United States of America. We punish the criminals.

Wayne Allyn Root is a CEO, entrepreneur, best-selling author, nationally-syndicated talk show host on USA Radio Network and the host of “The Wayne Allyn Root Show” on Newsmax TV nightly at 8 PM ET. To find out more about Wayne Allyn Root and read features by other Creators Syndicate writers


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> I couldn't agree more Uncle Teddy! Ted Nugent FB post 7 hours ago:
> 
> 
> Real journalism by Wayne Allen Root￼
> ...


Ted nugent is a pedophile

Are you gonna cry when trumps impeached?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> We don’t punish the investigator in the United States of America


Our best international corruption investigator is a cross dressing NYC lawyer with a drinking problem?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Ted nugent is a pedophile
> 
> Are you gonna cry when trumps impeached?


Who me?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 28, 2019)

tRUmps cat lol.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188692135408615424


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> I couldn't agree more Uncle Teddy! Ted Nugent FB post 7 hours ago:
> 
> 
> Real journalism by Wayne Allen Root￼
> ...


reported as spam


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmps cat lol.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188692135408615424


Blink motherfucker!


----------



## knucklehead bob (Oct 28, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188692135408615424


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2019)

Looks like Donald's big day got blown out of the water by Pelosi... He's gonna need a fresh distraction.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Democrats moving toward next phase of impeachment inquiry with key vote*








Democrats moving toward next phase of impeachment inquiry with key vote | CNN Politics


The House is moving toward the next phase of its impeachment inquiry, setting up a vote later this week on procedures that could quickly lead to President Donald Trump becoming the third president in US history to be impeached.




www.cnn.com





(CNN)The House is moving toward the next phase of its impeachment inquiry, setting up a vote later this week on procedures that could quickly lead to President Donald Trump becoming the third president in US history to be impeached.

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi announced Monday the House would vote on Thursday to formalize the procedures of the impeachment inquiry into Trump and Ukraine, in what will be the first time the House will go on the record on the proceedings.
The vote signals a move into the next stage of the investigation following several weeks of closed-door depositions, as Democrats said the resolution would establish rules for public hearings, provide due process rights for the White House and allow information to be transferred to the committee that would ultimately consider the articles of impeachment.

Democrats say the vote is not a formal authorization of the impeachment inquiry, but it nevertheless signals they are pushing forward with the investigation despite resistance from several witnesses inside the administration to appearing for testimony. The decision to hold a vote comes after pressure from Republicans and the White House that the chamber should do so, and it undercuts the key Trump administration talking point that the inquiry was illegitimate because it did not receive a full House vote.

Still, Thursday's vote could put Democrats from Republican-leaning districts in a difficult position politically: Pelosi and Democratic leaders had considered and decided against holding a formal vote to authorize the inquiry earlier this month, in part due to concerns expressed by moderates in their caucus.

Pelosi said in a letter to lawmakers Monday that the House would move forward with the vote on procedures "to eliminate any doubt as to whether the Trump administration may withhold documents, prevent witness testimony, disregard duly authorized subpoenas, or continue obstructing the House of Representatives."

"This resolution establishes the procedure for hearings that are open to the American people, authorizes the disclosure of deposition transcripts, outlines procedures to transfer evidence to the Judiciary Committee as it considers potential articles of impeachment, and sets forth due process rights for the President and his Counsel," Pelosi wrote.

Democratic sources say the resolution was necessary to set forth the exact procedures to transfer evidence from House Intelligence Committee over to the House Judiciary Committee — and to detail the procedures for holding public hearings in the impeachment inquiry.
It is not officially a vote to authorize the inquiry, the Democratic sources say, although they will argue that the White House will have no grounds to resist their subpoenas after this vote establishes the procedures as they head into the next steps.

Still, Pelosi had previously said that she didn't need to hold a vote on the impeachment inquiry at all, calling it a "Republican talking point."
"There's no requirement that we have a vote so at this time we will not be having a vote and I'm very pleased with the thoughtfulness of our caucus with the path that we are on," Pelosi said on October 15. "We're not here to call bluffs. We're here to find the truth, to uphold the Constitution of the United States."
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2019)

Fuck Ted Nugent too ...... as phony a fuck as trump . Ted does love the military , guns and having our military exterminate all foes , real and imagined by any means necessary.... *BUT getting into combat with our fellow soldiers ... *He says fuck no.

Back in 1977 , he was interviewed by High Times magazine ( ironically ) how he deceptively tried to fail getting drafted in Vietnam.
He claimed he purposely pissed and shit his pants to seem unfit . ( beats Bone Spurs ) ...

*“Then two weeks before, I stopped eating any food with nutritional value. I just had chips, Pepsi, beer -- stuff I never touched-- buttered poop, little jars of Polish sausages, and I'd drink the syrup. I was this side of death. Then a week before, I stopped going to the bathroom. I did it in my pants. Poop, piss, the whole shot. My pants got crusted up. “*

Now according to the Nuge , he made this up however he claims he wanted a deferment and was never “ called “.
Nobody with a teaspoon of intelligence would believe anything this known pedophile hillbilly tweaker would say . I mean the girl was 
around 17ish and unable to marry so he did next best thing and adopted her ! .....

Look at his body language... and gauge the aura of lies. FUCK HIM and his burnt out meth mind.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2019)

Ted Nugent “ Jailbait “ song lyric :

Family Values Republicans love this guy ....

*ENJOY *

[Verse 1]
I've got no inhibitions
So keep your keys out of your ignition
I steal a car like I got the curse
I can't resist the old lady's purse

[Chorus]
Jailbait you look so good to me
Jailbait won't you set me free
Jailbait you look fine, fine, fine
And I know I've got to have you in a matter of time

[Verse 2]
Well, I don't care if you're just thirteen
You look too good to be true
I just know that you're probably clean
There's one little think I got do to you

[Chorus]
Jailbait you look so good to me
Jailbait won't you set me free
Jailbait you look fine, fine, fine
And I know I've got to have you in a matter of time

[Hook]
Sad but true


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2019)

And this just put up ....

Trump gloated about Bagdadi’s whimpering and crying .... well now officials are uncertain on his source for saying that even happened.
Embellish much ?

While announcing the killing of ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, President Trump described the terrorist’s death during the U.S. raid in unusually graphic detail — repeatedly claiming that al-Baghdadi died “whimpering, screaming and crying.” *But* a top U.S. official who *watched the raid with Trump* in the White House Situation Room said he’s not sure where the president got that information.

“I don’t know what the source of that was,” Gen. Mark A. Milley, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, told reporters at the Pentagon Monday.

Making things up in his mind is second nature .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2019)

How Baghdadi was found ..... from his used underwear .

He was wearing these Trump SHITSTAINED one’s ...



and these are ACTUALLY SOLD online ..... Bwhahaha


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fuck Ted Nugent too ...... as phony a fuck as trump . Ted does love the military , guns and having our military exterminate all foes , real and imagined by any means necessary.... *BUT getting into combat with our fellow soldiers ... *He says fuck no.
> 
> Back in 1977 , he was interviewed by High Times magazine ( ironically ) how he deceptively tried to fail getting drafted in Vietnam.
> He claimed he purposely pissed and shit his pants to seem unfit . ( beats Bone Spurs ) ...
> ...


I should have fragged Nugent in Vietnam when I had the chance.........Oh wait


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2019)

It looks like the courts have had enough of Trump's games!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Judge kicks newest impeachment lawsuit into high gear*
By Katelyn Polantz and Paul LeBlanc, CNN

Updated 9:19 PM ET, Mon October 28, 2019








Judge kicks newest impeachment lawsuit into high gear | CNN Politics


A federal judge hearing arguments in a potentially critical impeachment inquiry case wants to hear from lawyers for the Trump White House, the House of Representatives and from impeachment witness Charles Kupperman on Thursday after Kupperman filed a lawsuit asking the federal court to decide...




www.cnn.com





(CNN)Judge Richard Leon wants to hear from lawyers for the Trump White House, the House of Representatives and from impeachment witness Charles Kupperman on Thursday after Kupperman filed a lawsuit asking the federal court to decide whether he would need to testify.

Kupperman's House testimony had been set for Monday, but Kupperman didn't show up, citing White House and Justice Department reasoning that he was immune from testifying because of his previous work on the National Security Council.
Leon will meet the parties in court at 3 p.m. on Thursday, "due to the time-sensitive nature of the issues raised in this case," the DC District judge wrote Monday night.

Kupperman, who served until last month as deputy national security adviser at the White House, was listening in on the July 25 phone call when, according to a White House transcript, Trump pressed Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate former Vice President Joe Biden.
Kupperman's lawsuit raises additional questions about possible testimony from former national security adviser John Bolton, as Kupperman's lawyer Charles Cooper also represents Bolton.

"Plaintiff is faced with irreconcilable commands by the Legislative and Executive Branches of the Government and, accordingly, seeks a declaratory judgment from this Court as to whether he is lawfully obliged to comply with a subpoena issued by the House Defendants demanding his testimony '(p)ursuant to the House of Representatives' impeachment inquiry,' or he is lawfully obliged to abide by the assertion of immunity from congressional process made by the President in connection with the testimony sought from Plaintiff," the lawsuit states.

Kupperman's lawsuit includes a copy of a letter that White House counsel Pat Cipollone sent to Cooper directing Kupperman not to comply with the subpoena and maintaining that he would be protected by "constitutional immunity."

Trump has slammed officials who have implicated him, such as the US' top diplomat in Ukraine, Bill Taylor, who testified earlier this month that he had been told Trump would withhold military aid to Ukraine until it publicly declared investigations would be launched that could help his reelection chances, according to a copy of Taylor's opening statement obtained by CNN.

House Democratic leaders announced earlier Monday that the full House will vote Thursday to formalize the procedures of the impeachment inquiry. The vote signals a shift into the next stage of the investigation following several weeks of closed-door depositions, as Democrats said the resolution would establish rules for public hearings, provide due process rights for the White House and allow information to be transferred to the committee that would ultimately consider the articles of impeachment.

CNN's Jeremy Herb, Lauren Fox, Manu Raju, Mary Kay Mallonee, Adam Levine and Caroline Kelly contributed to this report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I should have fragged Nugent in Vietnam when I had the chance.........Oh wait


Like Donald, the only use he would have been in the bush was walking point, all the time. The Sargent would have needed a cattle prod in one hand and a colt .45 in the other to keep them there though... Many guys didn't go to Nam because they were against an unpopular war, not these two clowns, they were chicken shits, not conscientious objectors, that requires a conscience, something they both lacked.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I haven't had a look myself, but she does resemble Hillary and that is enough for many to say she is Qanon! I'm sure there are Trumpers working on it right now or have already posted their paranoid rantings.
> 
> I wrote humor, they will think it's real though...


if there really was a qanon, they should open up recruiting offices. i'd join...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> The TRUTH sounds like HATE to those who HATE TRUTH...


dude...anyone who supports trump doesn't get to use the word truth anymore...there isn't a bigger liar on the entire planet.
if you hate people who hate the truth, then you hate trump...or you're a fucking disgusting hypocritical piece of shit...so which are you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Indeed, I have been... for a very long time! Even those professing and even showing a little tolerance of actual civil debate, in the end revert to lahing out. You should read the new book with the same title "Triggered". You call me the lemming out of a deep fear most of you have buried so deep you laugh at the idea and are about to lash out at me again for pointing it out. You will not be able to help yourselves. Go ahead, believe it or not I revel in it as joy. You all just keep on projecting...and in the meantime remember:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413547


are you fucking serious? trump has assigned a person who is considered a straight shooter by most to investigate his fucking paranoid delusional persecution fantasies? 
if the man is indeed honorable, if he has one grain of integrity in his entire body, his entire report will be "this is ridiculous bullshit".........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> I couldn't agree more Uncle Teddy! Ted Nugent FB post 7 hours ago:
> 
> 
> Real journalism by Wayne Allen Root￼
> ...


you actually read this fucking stupid shit? entertainers are fucking morons. they can sing, dance, act...leave thinking to people equipped to do it ......just shut the fuck up and perform, seal.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> How Baghdadi was found ..... from his used underwear .
> 
> He was wearing these Trump SHITSTAINED one’s ...
> 
> ...


this is offensive to feces....please stop disparaging a normal bodily function by comparing it to a piece of shit like trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2019)

*1 Big Thing: GOP's worst nightmare scenario*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2019)

*Trump 'S**t Show': 'Anxious' GOP Fears Trump Impeachment Evidence | MSNBC*




As democrats prep impeachment vote, the GOP worries "worse" evidence on Trump is yet to come. One republican senator telling The Washington Post defending Trump amid the Ukraine scandal is "like a horror movie" as Trump is greeted at the World Series with impeachment banners and loud boos. Aired on 10/28/19.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 29, 2019)

So now that the House of Representatives is going to vote to move forward with the impeachment inquiry, Trump will stop his obstruction of justice.

Lol.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 29, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So now that the House of Representatives is going to vote to move forward with the impeachment inquiry, Trump will stop his obstruction of justice.
> 
> Lol.


Their counter is, "too little too late, the process is already tainted".

Can you even believe this shit? What are they trying to hide?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2019)

Barr goes to court trying to block the truth from coming out, this is his argument.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 29, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Barr goes to court trying to block the truth from coming out, this is his argument.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413879


Nixon was honest compared to these creeps.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2019)

This is the most corrupt and criminal regime we’ll see until the next republican cheats his way into office


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2019)

If you close your eyes and just listen, you can hardly tell the difference between Obama and Cheeto Jesus LOL, they're both so presidential.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Their counter is, "too little too late, the process is already tainted".
> 
> Can you even believe this shit? What are they trying to hide?


Treason


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Barr goes to court trying to block the truth from coming out, this is his argument.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413879


Unfortunately for Trump and Barr, the next step in the appeal goes to a fellow named Merrick Garland, who I predict will rule immediately against them. The SCOTUS will most likely refuse to hear it and so might Garland for that matter.

Bill Bar has a date with congress and a contempt charge minimum, if they ever get him in the hot seat before the house, he will not leave the building, unless he's under arrest using the inherent powers of congress, the time has come, or will soon. One way or another Bill Barr is gonna die in prison and it should be dawning on him by now, judges are gonna be handing out maximum sentences for guys like him. He has broken several laws and I figure the lifers in the DOJ will be happy to do the cocksucker, Donald ratted him out already. He must have a pardon pre-signed in his pocket, if not, he's an idiot, as well as a traitor.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2019)

@Bugeye 

I thought it was no collusion, no obstruction, complete vindication!

why are they trying to hide the proof that they are innocent and got set up by evil Hillary and Obama?

thanks again, fat lardass neo nazi


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2019)

Republicans have become the party of the most repugnant and vile human beings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2019)

*A Bad, Bad Day For Republicans | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 29, 2019)

I can't imagine how embarrassing it must be to have backed yourself into a corner and having to support Trump. Thankfully, most are too stupid to feel much shame and another good chunk of them are getting paid. Still, there are some jobs that you can't have pride in unless you are totally dishonest.

I guess that's why so many of Trump's support have just dropped off the map... Right @squarepush3r ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2019)

I'll bet if Donald jumped on AF1 and ran off to Russia, most of these clowns would still support him. He has already confessed to literal treason against America and he has committed actual treason against NATO. *Running to Russian and claiming a "deep state coup", will not change the minds of his base, but it will just turn them into an enemy 5th column in America under the control of Putin.

Trump has lost millions of votes and a half dozen states minimum since 2016, he has not picked up any new support, but lost it instead. 2020 will see the biggest electoral turn out in American history.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Poll: Who's sticking with President Trump, through trouble and tweets? His seemingly unshakable base.*
Susan Page, Savannah Behrmann and Jeanine Santucci, USA TODAYPublished 6:06 a.m. ET Oct. 29, 2019 | Updated 10:29 a.m. ET Oct. 29, 2019









Poll: Who's sticking with President Trump, through trouble and tweets? His seemingly unshakable base.


Even as support for impeachment grows, President Trump is backed by unshakable supporters who deny he has done anything wrong. Here is who they are.



www.usatoday.com





*STORY HIGHLIGHTS*

*In USA TODAY/Suffolk Poll, Americans split 46%-47% over whether Trump should be removed from office.*
*Core supporters: 40% agree that the president is the victim of a "lynching."*
*His political foundation energizes Trump and helps limit GOP defections.*
WASHINGTON – Even as support for his impeachment grows, President Donald Trump continues to be backed by a seemingly unshakable core of supporters who deny he has done anything wrong and agree that he is the target of a political "lynching," a new USA TODAY/Suffolk University Poll finds.

Americans are split in the survey about whether Trump should be convicted by the Senate in an impeachment trial and removed from office: 46% in favor and 47% against. Having close to half of registered voters support his eviction from the White House is politically perilous territory for any president, of course.

Despite damaging new testimony, however, 30% to 40% of those surveyed remain solidly on Trump’s side. That is a significant asset for the president as the House of Representatives prepares to vote Thursday to affirm the formal impeachment investigation.

“Let’s look at the economy, wages, unemployment, foreign affairs, tariffs and other things like that,” said Steven Kay, 67, of Riverside County, California, a retiree and a Republican who was among those surveyed. “His rhetoric might be a little much, but he is making good policy.”
*more...*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2019)

I almost feel bad for what is about to happen to Trump...NAH


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2019)

He literally cried when they booed him


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2019)

According to Mr Smithers, they were saying : Booooooo -urns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2019)

*Dear GOP, Some Scary Advice on How to Survive Your Impeachment Nightmare*
*Take it from the movies, denying reality is not going to slay the monster.*
By CHARLES SYKES October 29, 2019








Opinion | Dear GOP, Some Scary Advice on How to Survive Your Impeachment Nightmare


Take it from the movies, denying reality is not going to slay the monster.




www.politico.com





*To: Senate Republicans*

By now it should have dawned on you that there is no escape. You are going to have to render a verdict not just on Donald’s Trump’s policies, but on his personal conduct. For just the third time in U.S. history, the Senate will hold a trial on the impeachment and removal of a president.

You’ll have to vote up or down and your decision will have consequences that will linger long past this election cycle. The situation is already grim.

*“It feels like a horror movie,” one senator recently told the Washington Post.*

But it is all about to get worse: the evidence, the venue and the president’s conduct. There may be more smoking guns, the trial will be televised, and based on the past few weeks, Trump is likely to be more unhinged than ever.

In honor of the season, I offer you some unsolicited Halloween-themed advice to help you navigate the coming nightmare. If you take this advice, you have a chance of saving your party. Ignore it, and, well, you’ve seen what happens in those horror movies, right?

*1. Don’t hide in the basement.*

So far you and your fellow Republicans have been able to hide behind complaints about process and the claim that the impeachment probe is “illegitimate.” Your colleagues in the House actually stormed the secure hearing room in the basement of the Capitol and complained about the process even as a few dozen GOP lawmakers were inside being part of that process. It was juvenile and self-defeating. Sooner or later, you will have to confront the substance of case; and that is not likely to get any better.

You have to consider the possibility that there may be more transcripts, more tapes, more whistleblowers. The new evidence is not likely to be exculpatory, because the president’s conduct in pressuring foreign governments for dirt on the Bidens and obstructing justice has already been well documented.

The venue will also change. Republicans are complaining that the process has been secretive, but be careful what you wish for. The trial will be must-see television and not even Fox News will be able to keep much of the evidence from your constituents. Polls already suggest historically high support for the impeachment inquiry, and we have not even begun those public hearings. In short, pretending that the facts aren’t facts—that you’ll be safe behind your flimsy justification—is not going to help when everything is out in the open. Deal with it.

*2. To kill the monster requires confronting how you made him.*

As you watch this reckless and unleashed presidency it may have occurred to you how much you have contributed to this moment. You have convinced Trump that he can take you for granted. The president has bullied and berated you and, again and again, you have rolled over. And it has made things only worse.

Trump’s instinct is to escalate both his tactics and his language. The cascade of stories in just the last week—Ukraine, Syria, the G-7 and Doral, the launching of a criminal probe against his own Department of Justice, his reference to critics as “human scum”—are a microcosm of his presidency and where we are going.

Between now and the beginning of the Senate trial, that behavior could become even more erratic and you will be forced to defend an ever-widening gyre of inanities, deceptions, abuses of power, episodes of self-dealing and other assorted outrages. Imagine six months of Giuliani butt-dials.

The first step to saving your life is to recognize what the monster feeds on. In this case, it’s your fear of standing up to him.

*3. You survive only if you fight back.*

All the craziness might suggest that a policy of strategic silence is the best option. This includes not signing on to more resolutions like the one authored by Sen. Lindsey Graham condemning the House inquiry. Graham may be immune to humiliation and indifferent to history’s verdict, but you likely will not be.

You probably also think you can finesse this by finding a middle ground where you can acknowledge that the call to the Ukrainian president was inappropriate and Trump’s behavior questionable, but not impeachable.


But Trump may not let you. The president and his loudest supporters continue to insist that (a) the phone call with the Ukrainian president was “perfect,” (b) there was no quid pro quo, and (c) even if there was one, it was completely appropriate. Indeed, on Monday he urged to stop focusing on process and defend the merits of his actions. “I'd rather go into the details of the case rather than process. ... Process is good, but I think you ought to look at the case.”

The problem is that “the genius of our great president” demands total fealty. He will insist that acquittal be considered total exoneration, and he intends you to be a part of the whitewash. He wants you to embrace and ratify his conduct; and if you do, you will own it.

*4. The sequel is often scarier than the original.*

You need to consider the full implications of the precedent you will be setting if you vote to acquit the president. Imagine a second Trump term beyond the reach of credible constitutional accountability. Consider what that would mean for our political culture, constitutional norms and the future of your party.

“The boundaries of acceptable presidential behavior are defined by which actions the political system tolerates or condemns,” writes Lawfare’s Benjamin Wittes.

We are already “perilously close to the point at which there may no longer be a national consensus that there’s anything constitutionally problematic about using governmental powers to advance one’s own pecuniary and electoral interests.”

Writes Wittes: “If a substantial group of members of Congress signals not merely that the president’s conduct does not warrant impeachment and removal but also that it does not even warrant branding as intolerable, such conduct will become normalized—at a great cost to previously unquestioned first principles of constitutional governance—even if the House impeaches Trump.”

This is why you should pay more attention to the Federalist Papers than Fox News.

On Fox News, the impeachment proceedings will be characterized as a “coup,” or an attempt to “overturn an election.” But they are neither.

*5. Your ultimate weapon is always within reach.*

Alexander Hamilton clearly envisioned impeachment as a constitutional check on “the misconduct of public men, or, in other words, from the abuse or violation of some public trust.” He understood that impeachment proceedings were, by their nature, political, “as they relate chiefly to injuries done immediately to the society itself.” He also had no illusions about how divisive the process would be, noting that impeachment “will seldom fail to agitate the passions of the whole community,” and that “in such cases there will always be the gravest danger that the decision will be regulated more by the comparative strength of parties, than by the real demonstrations of innocence or guilt.”

But the founders reposed their confidence in you; or rather in what they thought the Senate would be. “Where else than in the Senate could have been found a tribunal sufficiently dignified, or sufficiently independent?” What other body, asked Hamilton, would feel confident enough “to preserve, unawed and uninfluenced, the necessary impartiality,” between the accused “and the REPRESENTATIVES OF THE PEOPLE, HIS ACCUSERS?” (Emphasis Hamilton’s.)
*
There’s a good reason to listen to Hamilton here—for the sake of the GOP.*

Consider this: What if, instead of breaking with Richard Nixon in 1974, Republicans had stuck with him, deciding that Nixon’s impeachment was a test of tribal loyalty? What would the consequences have been if they had voted to acquit him on charges of obstructing justice, lying to the public, contempt of Congress and abuse of power? Specifically, what would it have meant for the Republican Party had it embraced the defense of Nixon’s corruption? If it had been less Barry Goldwater and more Lindsey Graham?

We know what actually happened. Even after abandoning Nixon, the GOP was punished in 1974 and 1976, but it was able to otherwise wipe the stink off relatively quickly, winning back the presidency in 1980 and holding it for 12 years.

But what if the party had gone all Watergate-is-no-big-deal? If it had, it’s unlikely that Ronald Reagan would even have been elected, because the GOP would have been haunted by Nixon for a generation.

In your idle moments, you have perhaps wondered what your legacy will be. Here’s the answer; history will remember what you do over the next few months.

Short term, breaking with Trump will spark a nasty blowback. But imagine for a moment a post-Trumpian Republican Party freed from the baggage of Trumpist corruption. The choice is between a party inextricably tied to Trump, with all of his crudity, dishonesty, lawlessness and arrogance, and a party that has shown that it is capable of being a principled defender of constitutional norms.

At the end of this process, the simple narrative is likely to be that the president has abused his power, broken the law and sold out his country. You have an opportunity to hold him accountable by doing your constitutional duty. History will want to know whether you got scared and shirked it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189276422738722816


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2019)

Trump is a "successful sociopath" and a predator who "lacks a conscience and lacks empathy," says former Harvard psychiatrist


The state of President Donald Trump's mind has been called into question repeatedly by mental health experts.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4413412







Savvy fans in Washington for their last game this year, got to love them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 29, 2019)

*Trump was speaking to an aide. The aide told him, "Sir, I had a dream last night that you finally got the parade you deserved. 
It was glorious, there were millions of people cheering along the parade route, and you were riding in the most beautiful carriage". 

Trump asked, "Was I happy'? 

The aide replied, 'I don't know Sir, the casket was closed" *


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 30, 2019)

*What Do Scholars Say About the Impeachment Power?









What Do Scholars Say About the Impeachment Power?


As impeachment looms, it’s helpful to revisit legal scholars’ differing views on impeachment.




www.lawfareblog.com




*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2019)

Any body wanna give odds on Donald shutting down the government again? Impeachment in the middle of a government shutdown, that would be 4 for 4, four shutdowns in four years, it's a given that he will do it. That shutdown should be right in the middle of Donald's impeachment trial (Nancy will find it useful), this time there would be a way for congress to end a shutdown almost immediately. 

I'll bet Trump has been constantly on Pence to sign a pardon for him before he leaves office so he can post date it. Pence would be Donald's only hope of weaseling out on federal charges, but I don't think he is that stupid. He will want a pardon himself from the next democratic POTUS and Nancy can help to provide it, for a price. Donald can't do anything for Pence other than fuck him (he already threw him under the bus), Pelosi and the democrats can however, he can also trust them to keep their word, about the pardon at least. He knows that after the Trump fiasco, the democrats will win it all in 2020


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Any body wanna give odds on Donald shutting down the government again? Impeachment in the middle of a government shutdown, that would be 4 for 4, four shutdowns in four years, it's a given that he will do it. That shutdown should be right in the middle of Donald's impeachment trial (Nancy will find it useful), this time there would be a way for congress to end a shutdown almost immediately.
> 
> I'll bet Trump has been constantly on Pence to sign a pardon for him before he leaves office so he can post date it. Pence would be Donald's only hope of weaseling out on federal charges, but I don't think he is that stupid. He will want a pardon himself from the next democratic POTUS and Nancy can help to provide it, for a price.


There's a decent chance of this. Trump's people know he is sliding into the abyss, even if Trump (and his supporters) is too dumb to know. Expect a real shit-show.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 30, 2019)

US-China trade talks: Beijing's hesitation to commit to buying farm goods is a big sticking point


- U.S. President Donald Trump’s demand that Beijing commit to big purchases of American farm products has become a major sticking point in talks to end the Sino-U.S. trade war, according to several people briefed on the negotiations. - “China does not want to buy a lot of products that people...




news.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2019)

If I were an American, any relatives who supported Trump I had, would hate my guts, because I would call them fucking racist traitors to their face, fuck them. It's past time that patriots started calling out these assholes to their face and telling them what they are no bones about it, this battle is gonna be fought not just on the streets, but in the households of America too. This is far too serious to coddle these fools, the future of your country and the safety of your children is at stake. When Trump goes it will be just the beginning, not the end, racism is a national security threat and it has to be treated as such and racists must be regarded as traitors. All Putin has to do is support a more clever and explicit racist next time and he will own them again, just like he owns them now. Putin owns Trump and Trump owns them like they were his slaves, slaves bound with chains of greed, hate and fear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> There's a decent chance of this. Trump's people know he is sliding into the abyss, even if Trump (and his supporters) is too dumb to know. Expect a real shit-show.


It's already a shit show Baldrick, but your right, it's gonna get worse, everything is literally on the table including nukes, but the military will probably refuse orders (we hope). Donald would fly out of Washington and it might get suitcase nuked (with Vlad's help), Donald would do it if he could, it would end the impeachment business really quickly. A nerve gas attack on congress is another possibility (put nothing past Trump) to kill democrats and republicans alike, only the means to pull it off stand in the way, Donald would have complete control then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## kgp (Oct 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If I were an American, any relatives who supported Trump I had, would hate my guts, because I would call them fucking racist traitors to their face, fuck them. It's past time that patriots started calling out these assholes to their face and telling them what they are no bones about it, this battle is gonna be fought not just on the streets, but in the households of America too. This is far too serious to coddle these fools, the future of your country and the safety of your children is at stake. When Trump goes it will be just the beginning, not the end, racism is a national security threat and it has to be treated as such and racists must be regarded as traitors. All Putin has to do is support a more clever and explicit racist next time and he will own them again, just like he owns them now. Putin owns Trump and Trump owns them like they were this slaves, salves bound with chains of greed, hate and fear.


You're not even american? Obsessed with american politics? You know security threats in america? Let me tell you something. There are millions of us who live and work together without any incident, peacefully. Everyday... Don't let the media control your thoughts.

Family over politics all day. Life is too short to destroy a family because of who they vote for. If you're against hate, practice what you preach.

As Michael Jackson once said "I'm starting with the man in the mirror, Im asking him to change his ways"


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> You're not even american? Obsessed with american politics? You know security threats in america? Let me tell you something. There are millions of us who live and work together without any incident, peacefully. Everyday... Don't let the media control your thoughts.
> 
> Family over politics all day. Life is too short to destroy a family because of who they vote for. If you're against hate, practice what you preach.
> 
> As Michael Jackson once said "I'm starting with the man in the mirror, Im asking him to change his ways"


Don't lie, you wouldn't remove your lips from Trump's asshole if it meant saving your own mom's life.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2019)

'what do you have to lose..'?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2019)

*Mulvaney says he and Trump didn't discuss him resigning following defiant press conference*









Mulvaney says he and Trump didn't discuss him resigning following defiant press conference


Acting White House chief of staff Mick Mulvaney says he and President Donald Trump never discussed his potential resignation following a defiant press conference last week in which the aide admitted a quid pro quo between the US and Ukraine.




www.cnn.com





poor mick..outside the 'circle of trust'..

*Mulvaney was left in the dark on al-Baghdadi operation*









Mulvaney was left in the dark on al-Baghdadi operation


The extraordinary move by Trump to leave out his chief of staff suggests that Mulvaney is increasingly sidelined inside the White House.




www.nbcnews.com





uhhhhhh, buh-bye, mick!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Republicans have become the party of the most repugnant and vile human beings.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413899


the Navy decided he deserved them. he was injured 3 times by shrapnel. the first time was relatively minor, but the Navy still decided he deserved the purple heart. the second time he was injured in the thigh and still carries a piece of the shrapnel that was deemed to dangerous to remove at the time. the third time he was taking his boat back into enemy fire to rescue a lost crewman, and was injured again by shrapnel. i'm betting the lost crewman who he saved would agree with the Navy, and give him the purple heart again.
i'm just really curious how many of those wearing those bandaids ever went back into live enemy fire to save anyone?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's already a shit show Baldrick, but your right, it's gonna get worse, everything is literally on the table including nukes, but the military will probably refuse orders (we hope). Donald would fly out of Washington and it might get suitcase nuked (with Vlad's help), Donald would do it if he could, it would end the impeachment business really quickly. A nerve gas attack on congress is another possibility (put nothing past Trump) to kill democrats and republicans alike, only the means to pull it off stand in the way, Donald would have complete control then.


that would be an open invitation for all the people who hate his guts to cut his throat. literally. he wouldn't survive to give one order. there have to be people working in the administration who hate him. people who are just waiting for an opportunity to cut his throat without getting caught. that much chaos would provide the perfect opportunity. someone would just find his fat old corpse in a pool of blood....and then the rebuilding begins.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2019)

'exact..transcript.'


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Any body wanna give odds on Donald shutting down the government again? Impeachment in the middle of a government shutdown, that would be 4 for 4, four shutdowns in four years, it's a given that he will do it. That shutdown should be right in the middle of Donald's impeachment trial (Nancy will find it useful), this time there would be a way for congress to end a shutdown almost immediately.
> 
> I'll bet Trump has been constantly on Pence to sign a pardon for him before he leaves office so he can post date it. Pence would be Donald's only hope of weaseling out on federal charges, but I don't think he is that stupid. He will want a pardon himself from the next democratic POTUS and Nancy can help to provide it, for a price. Donald can't do anything for Pence other than fuck him (he already threw him under the bus), Pelosi and the democrats can however, he can also trust them to keep their word, about the pardon at least. He knows that after the Trump fiasco, the democrats will win it all in 2020


I actually think this might be why the Democrats are pushing this through so fast. They already passed the budget bill (I am pretty sure) and if they can force this into the senate right at the timing that Don will want to cry and pound his fists by shutting down the government, he is hung. As soon as those 800k government workers (from memory of last shutdown #'s) miss a paycheck because Trump is having a temper tantrum about getting caught trolling the Democrats and is getting impeached for it, the public will turn on him hard. You start seeing real people struggling on TV and it is a lot harder to ignore seeing Dear Leader for what he is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> You're not even american? Obsessed with american politics? You know security threats in america? Let me tell you something. There are millions of us who live and work together without any incident, peacefully. Everyday... Don't let the media control your thoughts.
> 
> Family over politics all day. Life is too short to destroy a family because of who they vote for. If you're against hate, practice what you preach.
> 
> As Michael Jackson once said "I'm starting with the man in the mirror, Im asking him to change his ways"


*Bullshit, you put hate over family and country, with you hate comes first period, you are a racist traitor and the enemy of America and of my country too*.* Trump owns you and Putin owns Trump, it's real simple and most folks here know it.* You are the one selling your country (and mine) down the toilet and that is the way history will record it because it's true. You are all over the map here running around like a chicken with your head cut off, peace and love one minute, while supporting racism, corruption and treason. You are a racist traitor and as a Canadian patriot, I can say with confidence, that I'm a better American patriot than you and I'm not even an American citizen, because you are a traitor who supports a traitor.

*Russia has thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at your country, wake the fuck up! You are playing your stupid racist games at your country's expense, because you know you can't cut it in the free market of ideas, intelligence and merit. Hate come first with you, ahead of family, country and reason. Patriots look out for their families, communities and country, you are not a patriot, you are a traitor and so is Donald Trump and the entire republican party.

I hate treason like all patriots do, you are OK with treason and actively support it, as long as Trump gets the brown folks you fear and hate. My hate is justified, correct and motivated by the social harm such treason causes, your hate is racially directed, pure bullshit and motivated by your personal feelings of inadequacy and inferiority. You know in your heart you are a loser and are throwing your country under the bus because of it. Racism is a national security threat and that means you are a national security threat.*


----------



## Rider101 (Oct 30, 2019)

Smoking a joint laughing my ass off. 

Enjoying my life as others run around crying the sky is falling. Enjoy your life and don't worry about things that are beyond your control. Or spend your life in anger and hate its called KARMA.
FYI you really do get what you give. And if all you have to give is anger and hate its the only things your going to get back.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 30, 2019)

Rider101 said:


> Smoking a joint laughing my ass off.
> 
> Enjoying my life as others run around crying the sky is falling. Enjoy your life and don't worry about things that are beyond your control. Or spend your life in anger and hate its called KARMA.
> FYI you really do get what you give. And if all you have to give is anger and hate its the only things your going to get back.


"Beyond your control"? at least you respect your considerable limitations


----------



## kgp (Oct 30, 2019)

Rider101 said:


> Smoking a joint laughing my ass off.
> 
> Enjoying my life as others run around crying the sky is falling. Enjoy your life and don't worry about things that are beyond your control. Or spend your life in anger and hate its called KARMA.
> FYI you really do get what you give. And if all you have to give is anger and hate its the only things your going to get back.


Preach! These people are probably going to die of heart attacks and they worry about nukes? FIlled with anger and hate. Hate and resist anyone who has a different opinion. The canadian obsessed with US politics who would hate their own family because of how they vote. Very humorous. Pass one over here.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> Preach! These people are probably going to die of heart attacks and they worry about nukes? FIlled with anger and hate. Hate and resist anyone who has a different opinion. The canadian obsessed with US politics who would hate their own family because of how they vote. Very humorous. Pass one over here.



Heehee, it's perfect that you don't realize ...

he was talking about you!


----------



## kgp (Oct 30, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Heehee, it's perfect that you don't realize ...
> 
> he was talking about you!


I'm not crying the sky is falling, that racism is the biggest threat to society, that russia has nukes pointed at us. I enjoy life and don't worry about things beyond my control. I don't spend my life preaching anger and hate. Maybe it was directed towards me, I don't know. But again, I can agree with someone who has a different opinion. He can hate Trump and me for that matter. I still agree with his statement. 

Me and the poster I quoted have a lot in common. Laughing reading this, and enjoying life. So to me it really doesn't matter who he was talking about. I agree with them.


----------



## kgp (Oct 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Bullshit, you put hate over family and country, with you hate comes first period, you are a racist traitor and the enemy of America and of my country too*.* Trump owns you and Putin owns Trump, it's real simple and most folks here know it.* You are the one selling your country (and mine) down the toilet and that is the way history will record it because it's true. You are all over the map here running around like a chicken with your head cut off, peace and love one minute, while supporting racism, corruption and treason. You are a racist traitor and as a Canadian patriot, I can say with confidence, that I'm a better American patriot than you and I'm nor even an American citizen, because you are a traitor who supports a traitor.
> 
> *Russia has thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at your country, wake the fuck up! You are playing your stupid racist games at your country's expense, because you know you can't cut it in the free market of ideas, intelligence and merit. Hate come first with you, ahead of family, country and reason. Patriots look out for their families, communities and country, you are not a patriot, you are a traitor and so is Donald Trump and the entire republican party.
> 
> I hate treason like all patriots do, you are OK with treason and actively support it, as long as Trump gets the brown folks you fear and hate. My hate is justified, correct and motivated by the social harm such treason causes, your hate is racially directed, pure bullshit and motivated your personal feelings of inadequacy and inferiority. You know in your heart you are a loser and are throwing your country under the bus because of it. Racism is a national security threat and that means you are a national security threat.*


@rollitup

You cant tell me the poster above is not filled with hate. I'm just saying, what a miserable existence. The funniest part is they aren't even a US citizen. Slanderous opinions and personal insults are all they got. Says a lot to me. I feel bad for people like this. I get that people should fight for what they believe in but spreading hate doesn't do anything positive. If they are that concerned, become a citizen and run for office or donate money to political party of your choice. I just don't get the hate. It accomplishes absolutely nothing.

I'm all for debate. I have very strong feelings about some topics. I would like to converse with people about them and give "my side" of the argument. You are free to agree or disagree. The thing about politics and feelings in general is that they are subjective. A matter of opinion if you do. No opinion can be deemed true. Facts can however. Im wrong about a lot of stuff, ask my wife. I don't know everything and never claimed to. I still believe that the message that you, and many others are trying to get a across would be more understandable without the hate and insults thrown constantly.

Where is Bucky? I haven't been called nazi / pedo / racist / POS in a while and am feeling neglected.

Edited to add: If trump got impeached for wrong doings I wouldn't loose a wink of sleep. I'm all for justice. If he did wrong, try him in court and let the law place the punishment. Same for all people and politicians alike. If russia hit us with a nuke right now. I would die a happy man. I have a good life, good friends, and try to be a genuinely happy person. And that's all I can do.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> I'm crying.





kgp said:


> @rollitup
> 
> You cant tell me the poster above is not filled with hate. I'm just saying, what a miserable existence. The funniest part is they aren't even a US citizen. Slanderous opinions and personal insults are all they got. Says a lot to me. I feel bad for people like this. I get that people should fight for what they believe in but spreading hate doesn't do anything positive. If they are that concerned, become a citizen and run for office or donate money to political party of your choice. I just don't get the hate. It accomplishes absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


Shut up, Nazi. Stop crying.


----------



## kgp (Oct 30, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Shut up, Nazi. Stop crying.


Thanks, buddy. I needed that. My day is complete now, carry on.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> @rollitup
> 
> You cant tell me the poster above is not filled with hate. I'm just saying, what a miserable existence. The funniest part is they aren't even a US citizen. Slanderous opinions and personal insults are all they got. Says a lot to me. I feel bad for people like this. I get that people should fight for what they believe in but spreading hate doesn't do anything positive. If they are that concerned, become a citizen and run for office or donate money to political party of your choice. I just don't get the hate. It accomplishes absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


Don't support Nazis.


----------



## kgp (Oct 30, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Don't support Nazis.


I don't. I don't support any hate group of any race, color, religion or sex. What makes the left wing hate different from any other type of hate?

I do however support free speech, freedom of thought, and freedom of ideas. I support that you can think however of me and even hate me for whatever reason. I support your right to call me any type of name you want. I support your right to not like me at all.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> Preach! These people are probably going to die of heart attacks and they worry about nukes? FIlled with anger and hate. Hate and resist anyone who has a different opinion. The canadian obsessed with US politics who would hate their own family because of how they vote. Very humorous. Pass one over here.





kgp said:


> I don't. I don't support any hate group of any race, color, religion or sex. What makes the left wing hate different from any other type of hate?
> 
> I do however support free speech, freedom of thought, and freedom of ideas. I support that you can think however of me and even hate me for whatever reason. I support your right to call me any type of name you want. I support your right to not like me at all.


Snooze, the lame musings of a poorly educated, cognitively hobbled, dogma glutton. @kgp your watery word shits serve only as a vehicle for self confessed feeble assholery




kgp said:


> Thanks, buddy. I needed that. My day is complete now, carry on.











Private Photos of Indicted Donor Depict Ties to Trump, Giuliani


Dating back to 2015, the private Instagram account of Lev Parnas, a Ukrainian-American indicted for illegal campaign donations, appears to show VIP access to President Trump and a close relationship with Rudy Giuliani. WSJ’s Shelby Holliday reports. Photo illustration: Adele Morgan




www.wsj.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> I'm not crying the sky is falling, that racism is the biggest threat to society, that russia has nukes pointed at us


Racism brought you Trump and it's what empowers him. Russia does have thousands of nukes pointed at you. If your laughing and unconcerned, why are you here with a steady supply of bullshit? Are you looking for "understanding", why are you here and why did you respond to my post if your so unconcerned, laid back and laughing, same for that other Canadian Nazi idiot rider101, he's not a US citizen either, but he is a Canadian traitor wannabe. When your hero Donald is impeached you'll both be crying the blues.

Just remember, the Russians used big data to identify traitors like you and others will use it too, including patriots. They are just starting to get pissed and there will be more of them as the evidence comes out, by all means wear your MAGA hat next year.


----------



## kgp (Oct 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Racism brought you Trump and it's what empowers him. Russia does have thousands of nukes pointed at you. If your laughing and unconcerned, why are you here with a steady supply of bullshit? Are you looking for "understanding", what are you here and why did you respond to my post if your so unconcerned and laid back and laughing, same for that other Canadian Nazi idiot rider101, he's not a US citizen either, but he is a Canadian traitor wannabe. When your hero Donald is impeached you'll both be crying the blues.
> 
> Just remember, the Russians used big data to identify traitors like you and others will use it too, including patriots. They are just starting to get pissed and there will be more of them as the evidence comes out, by all means wear your MAGA hat next year.


Each man is there own person. I do not own anything any other man does.
I am not concerned about a nuclear strike from russia. I don't live in fear.
I supply no bullshit, only opinions, same as you. But you can call my opinions bullshit, its your right to do so. I think its mutual.
Trump is far from my hero. My only hero is me.
I am here to debate politics and read and learn about grows.
In my opinion the only thing russia did was expose the DNC.
I am free to draw my own political opinion.
I have learned that people who throw insults instead of facts are emotionally unstable people. For some reason trying to hurt others must make themselves feel good about their own insecurities or mask their own pain. Understandable... Children do it to each other often. Another name is bullying, but I thought that was one of the reason you hated trump?
But I don't care about being called a name, for you talking about my family, and many other insults. They don't hurt me at all. What you eat doesn't make me shit. In other words, you could never hurt my feelings, wreck my day, or insult me on a personal level. It just wont happen.

Oh wait? The smart guy said @Rider101 was talking about me? I'm guessing from your amount of hatred for him, he was talking about you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> What makes the left wing hate different from any other type of hate?


Left wing hate only kills a small fraction of those killed by right wing hate, "good people on both sides", where have we heard that before. Right wing terrorists have been the ones doing almost all the killing and all the threatening, they make up all the socks puppets here and all the slim ball dishonest posters like you and rider101. People here are onto the game, you can't defend trump directly so you claim to be neutral, you just don't know the difference between right and wrong, or you say. You know the difference and are trying to sit on a nonexistent fence, no man's land is dead man's land, and you are right in the middle of right vs wrong and don't have a clue what the difference between the two is.

Immoral or amoral make no difference to me, treason is treason and it's what you right wingers call a zero tolerance kinda thing, or in plain English I'm intolerant about treason, all patriots are. You support the people who are attacking a hero and a patriot like Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman, stabbing a man in uniform fighting for his country in the fucking back. I care about him more, than your whining about the good Nazi's that are hard done by and all those brown people you bitch about. You know the ones you were judging when you told of your "survival story" coming out of the ghetto a poor white boy called "whitey". The "welfare queens" and all those undeserving parasites (brown folks really) you lavish so much typing on and who you don't want to pay for, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## kgp (Oct 30, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Left wing hate only kills a small fraction of those killed by right wing hate, "good people on both sides", where have we heard that before. Right wing terrorists have been the ones doing almost all the killing and all the threatening, they make up all the socks puppets here and all the slim ball dishonest posters like you and rider101. People here are onto the game, you can't defend trump directly so you claim to be neutral, you just don't know the difference between right and wrong, or you say. You know the difference and are trying to sit on a nonexistent fence, no mans land is dead man's land, and you are right in the middle of right vs wrong and don't have a clue what the difference between the two is.
> 
> Immoral or amoral make no difference to me, treason is treason and it's what you right wingers call a zero tolerance kinda thing, or in plain English I'm intolerant about treason all patriots are. You support the people who are attacking a hero and a patriot like Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman, stabbing a man in uniform fighting for his country in the fucking back. I care about him more, than your whining about the good Nazi's that are hard done by and all those brown people you bitch about. You know the ones you were judging when you told of your "survival story" coming out of the ghetto a poor white boy called "whitey". The "welfare queens" and all those undeserving parasites (brown folks really) you lavish so much typing on and who you don't want to pay for, blah, blah, blah...


LOL, this was so stupid I cant reply to it with anything other than... Have a good day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> Preach! These people are probably going to die of heart attacks and they worry about nukes? FIlled with anger and hate. Hate and resist anyone who has a different opinion. The canadian obsessed with US politics who would hate their own family because of how they vote. Very humorous. Pass one over here.


nice projection, neo nazi


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> In my opinion the only thing russia did was expose the DNC.


*Where do you get your information? The daily stormer? Not from the main stream news that's for sure, they all say that Donald is a traitor.

You agree with Donald and disagree with the intelligence assessments of your own country*. You are a bullshit artist period and just admitted as much, why not just accept the fact that you support a known traitor and are one yourself. I can see why Donald would disagree, he's guilty as Hell, you disagree because your an idiot.

Your hate for some Americans overwhelmed any love of country you might have had. Low status white males support Trump the most, bottom feeders, those who do OK financially in spite of a poor education and below average intelligence, those who depend on white privilege the most.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> I don't. I don't support any hate group of any race, color, religion or sex. What makes the left wing hate different from any other type of hate?
> 
> I do however support free speech, freedom of thought, and freedom of ideas. I support that you can think however of me and even hate me for whatever reason. I support your right to call me any type of name you want. I support your right to not like me at all.


Trump supporters support nazis


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> Each man is there own person. I do not own anything any other man does.
> I am not concerned about a nuclear strike from russia. I don't live in fear.
> I supply no bullshit, only opinions, same as you. But you can call my opinions bullshit, its your right to do so. I think its mutual.
> Trump is far from my hero. My only hero is me.
> ...


Sure, you can draw your own political conclusions... and we can mock you because your conclusions are based on fictions spread by racists, which makes you a racist as well. You are a perfect example of somebody so stupid that you willingly accept that the truth isn't the truth and base your worldview on alternative facts.

You make me laugh. I like you. I pity you, but I like that you are stupid enough to keep voicing your pathetic opinions as your world falls away and crumbles into dust.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> In my opinion the only thing russia did was expose the DNC.


This right here is what drives me to say you are still in a cult at best. Anyone spreading this is immediately suspect.

All of th intelligence agencies are continually pointing out at a burning building that is Russia's ability to attack our electorate by amplifying the hate you say you are against, and you are saying all they did was expose the DNC. 

All the credibility you earned is instantly questioned.

I wish you the best of days too.


----------



## kgp (Oct 30, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> This right here is what drives me to say you are still in a cult at best. Anyone spreading this is immediately suspect.
> 
> All of th intelligence agencies are continually pointing out at a burning building that is Russia's ability to attack our electorate by amplifying the hate you say you are against, and you are saying all they did was expose the DNC.
> 
> ...


No cult, just unplugged.

I read the memo's. Deflection is blaming the person who did wrong for exposing other wrongs. It was wrong for whoever hacked the DNC to do so, but it was also wrong what the DNC was doing. Podesta handing out the password ina fishing scheme shows how un-intelligent he really is. 

I don't amplify hate. But corruption is corruption however you look at it. 

Like I have said before, I respect your opinion to free thought, respect mine. It doesn't mean you have to agree.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 30, 2019)

[


kgp said:


> Each man is there own person. I do not own anything any other man does.
> I am not concerned about a nuclear strike from russia. I don't live in fear.
> I supply no bullshit, only opinions, same as you. But you can call my opinions bullshit, its your right to do so. I think its mutual.
> Trump is far from my hero. My only hero is me.
> ...


Yet, your whining reveals the shitty fucking beliefs and misplaced confidence of a tortured dim wit. Bro your imbecile's manifesto is a warm pile of developmentally hobbled shit


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> No cult, just unplugged.
> 
> I read the memo's. Deflection is blaming the person who did wrong for exposing other wrongs. It was wrong for whoever hacked the DNC to do so, but it was also wrong what the DNC was doing. Podesta handing out the password ina fishing scheme shows how un-intelligent he really is.
> 
> ...


You ignore that you're basing the 'Pedesta emails' on Russian propaganda right? You are also ok with them cat Fishing our citizens pretending to be Americans from places like Michigan spreading their nonsense and trying to white wash Russians attacking our elections with their military? 

Are you ok with them setting up fake rallies to promote hate in our streets? 

You are also ok with them targeting our young by having their trolls scour chat rooms for video games that they later use to blackmail us?

Are you ok with them hacking into every single states voting infrastructure in 2016?

Even if you don't amplify hate, you are letting it hide behind you.


----------



## travisw (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> No cult, just unplugged.
> 
> I read the memo's. Deflection is blaming the person who did wrong for exposing other wrongs. It was wrong for whoever hacked the DNC to do so, but it was also wrong what the DNC was doing. Podesta handing out the password ina fishing scheme shows how un-intelligent he really is.
> 
> ...


I can appreciate the fact that you don't amplify hate. Do you think you could stop amplifying ignorance? You're posting outright lies about welfare, fake crime maps, and now you're posting ignorant shit about a hack, you know nothing about.

We know who hacked the DNC. 








Cozy Bear and Fancy Bear: did Russians hack Democratic party and if so, why?


Analysts and the US government suspect an official hand behind the breach of the DNC’s emails – but if so it would represent a major escalation of cyber-activity




www.theguardian.com






Podesta didn't simply hand out his password.
*Top Democrat's emails hacked by Russia after aide made typo, investigation finds*








Top Democrat's emails hacked by Russia after aide made typo, investigation finds


In the run-up to the US election, aide to John Podesta spotted phishing email but flagged it as ‘legitimate’ instead of ‘illegitimate’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2019)

Lt Col Alexander Vindman is not the first patriot these scumbags have attacked he is one of dozens, how many death threats has he and his family received from Trumpers already? How many are ready to try and destroy any patriot in America? How many idiots think there are good people on both sides of this issue? How many sleazy Trumper assholes are gonna say they are on the fence and don't know right from wrong?

Sometimes ya just gotta laugh at them though, absurdity has it's humorous aspects and Trump is a never ending supply of evil and stupid, as are his supporters. These days the comics are just reading the news and pointing obvious shit out, you could just watch late night comedy to keep abreast of the Trump circus and laugh through the tears.

I'll bet Lt Col Alexander Vindman feels better after watching this.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Unlike Donald Trump, Alexander Vindman's Character Is Unimpeachable*


----------



## kgp (Oct 30, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> You ignore that you're basing the 'Pedesta emails' on Russian propaganda right? You are also ok with them cat Fishing our citizens pretending to be Americans from places like Michigan spreading their nonsense and trying to white wash Russians attacking our elections with their military?
> 
> Are you ok with them setting up fake rallies to promote hate in our streets?
> 
> ...


An enemy of my enemy doesn't make them a friend. I dislike the dnc, Russia, and the gop.

As far as I knew none of the election equipment was attached to the www. Its done on a machine and hand fed.

Im a moderate. To the left of gop, to the right of dems, but far right of liberals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2019)

*Trump Impeachment Going Strong*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 30, 2019)

8.8.19
*Sue Gordon has resigned as deputy director of national intelligence*
Gordon, a career CIA official, told the White House she would leave after learning she would be passed over as director of national intelligence.

A source with direct knowledge of the matter told NBC News that Coats had recommended that Gordon replace him but that White House Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney told him the White House had a cowardly traitorous spineless deplorable in mind.


"President Trump has repeatedly demonstrated that he is seemingly incapable of hearing facts that contradict his own views," Warner said. "The mission of the intelligence community is to speak truth to power; Yet in pushing out two dedicated public servants in as many weeks, once again the President has shown that he has no problem prioritizing his political ego even if it comes at the expense of our national security."


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> An enemy of my enemy doesn't make them a friend. I dislike the dnc, Russia, and the gop.
> 
> As far as I knew none of the election equipment was attached to the www. Its done on a machine and hand fed.
> 
> Im a moderate. To the left of gop, to the right of dems, but far right of liberals.


Moderate. Voted for Trump

LOL


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> An enemy of my enemy doesn't make them a friend. I dislike the dnc, Russia, and the gop.
> 
> As far as I knew none of the election equipment was attached to the www. Its done on a machine and hand fed.
> 
> Im a moderate. To the left of gop, to the right of dems, but far right of liberals.


In this post /\ i read Dunning Kruger on rocket steroids: Kgp who is his own hero, who is provincial as a hermitic f'en goat herd, here sharing sophomoric views with Struggleville middle school student sincerity.

the inability of people to recognize their lack of ability.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 30, 2019)

So Bolton has been called into the Impeachment Inquiry. I don't think he will show up right away. I think he will wait, but when he finally shows up. it should be good. I can't wait to hear about his discussions.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 30, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Moderate. Voted for Trump
> 
> LOL


And still supports him. But at least he isn't a complete cabbage brain and shows signs of pretending not to.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> No cult, just unplugged.
> 
> I read the memo's. Deflection is blaming the person who did wrong for exposing other wrongs. It was wrong for whoever hacked the DNC to do so, but it was also wrong what the DNC was doing. Podesta handing out the password ina fishing scheme shows how un-intelligent he really is.
> 
> ...


no one respects your neo nazi beliefs


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> An enemy of my enemy doesn't make them a friend. I dislike the dnc, Russia, and the gop.
> 
> As far as I knew none of the election equipment was attached to the www. Its done on a machine and hand fed.
> 
> Im a moderate. To the left of gop, to the right of dems, but far right of liberals.


Your entire understanding of 'liberals' is based on the built up lies that the Russian propaganda has been pushing hard for years now. 

You are still equivocating the Russians attacking us, like somehow it is ok because you don't like our elected leadership. If you are an American this should matter to you enough to hang up your silly ideals of right vs left like it is some soap opera.

People who did not grow up with a computer in their hand were not ready for this type of weaponized internet attack on them in our country, so you all need to wake up fast and start to realize how sophisticated you are being targeted by this.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 30, 2019)

kgp said:


> LOL, this was so stupid I cant reply to it with anything other than... Have a good day.


Ellipsis queen is shit choked ; a common condition spread by allowing an obese swine to crap down your thought hole.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 30, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Moderate. Voted for Trump
> 
> LOL



Yep, he said he voted for trump, and will vote for him again! He's just trying to rile up the libs. 

He's been duped, and still doesn't realize it! Most every member here senses that with his every post, and that is why he refers to us as "smart guys." 

At least his pea-brain can discern that he is not one of the smart ones, unlike most trump chumps.


----------



## mytwhyt (Oct 30, 2019)

Last straw, there's always the Romanov solution.. clean sweep


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 30, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> You ignore that you're basing the 'Pedesta emails' on Russian propaganda right? You are also ok with them cat Fishing our citizens pretending to be Americans from places like Michigan spreading their nonsense and trying to white wash Russians attacking our elections with their military?
> 
> Are you ok with them setting up fake rallies to promote hate in our streets?
> 
> ...


Lol






Your silly Russian troll theory does not give us a better candidate and trumplestiltskin will probably win again if you idiots cant see past this nonsense. 
She lost because she skipped some of the most important places in America, she thought it was a lock. No way a game show host can beat a career politician lol.
Islut2020


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putin and Co. altered 80K votes and won the election for Trump. Moscow Mitch is letting it happen again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Your silly Russian troll theory


Actually it’s proven fact. Proven beyond any reasonable doubt in a court of law 

Remember when you used to pretend you were a Democrat?


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 30, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Actually it’s proven fact. Proven beyond any reasonable doubt in a court of law
> 
> Remember when you used to pretend you were a Democrat?


Remember when you used to pretend you were not a retard


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Remember when you used to pretend you were not a retard


So is it still a ridiculous theory or was it proven true in a court of law beyond any reasonable doubt


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Remember when you used to pretend you were not a retard


Alternate facts ? tosses a lifeline...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 30, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Remember when you used to pretend you were not a retard


*Reported dumb as fuck*

Dumber/more cringe inducing than the tos allows


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 30, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Yep, he said he voted for trump, and will vote for him again! He's just trying to rile up the libs.
> 
> He's been duped, and still doesn't realize it! Most every member here senses that with his every post, and that is why he refers to us as "smart guys."
> 
> At least his pea-brain can discern that he is not one of the smart ones, unlike most trump chumps.


LMAO


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 31, 2019)

For the Trump sack lickers : 

Hear ye ... Hear ye 

_*His Greatness, Mr. Honorable , His Majesty Doltard the First, King of Upper Mexico and Lower Canada , King of Kings, Chosen By The Almighty To Reign Supreme Over Our Chosen People And Beloved Land: Draw near and kneel to kiss his gigantic hands*_.

*All hail Tweeto von Cheeto the first.

#FuckCheeto *
#VoteOrangeOut

You might hear this when the orange lump of shit shuts the government down and has a tantrum before deadline on budget.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 31, 2019)

*Trump's calls for Republican lawmakers to focus on “ substance “ of impeachment inquiry over process largely ignored .... *



As the House *impeachment* probe moves toward a new phase of open hearings, President Donald Trump is calling on Republican lawmakers *to shift their strategy from attacking the process of the inquiry to poking holes in the substance of House Democrats' case.*

"I'd rather go into the details of the case, *rather than process*," Trump said to reporters on Monday. He later added, "Process is good. But I think you oughta look at the case."

RIIIIIGGGHHHTTT ! 

On Wednesday, Trump *repeated that sentiment on Twitter*.

"Republicans are very unified and energized in our fight on the Impeachment Hoax with the Do Nothing Democrats, and now are starting to go after the Substance even more than the very infair (sic) Process because just a casual reading of the Transcript leads EVERYBODY to see that....." Trump tweeted.

He continued the thread, tweeting, ".....the call with the Ukrainian President was a totally appropriate one. As he said, ‘No Pressure.' This Impeachment nonsense is just a continuation of the Witch Hunt Hoax, which has been going on since before I even got elected. Rupublicans (sic), go with Substance and close it out!"

But with the House set to vote Thursday on a resolution outlining the next steps of the impeachment inquiry, many Republicans are still crying foul over how the Democrats are approaching the inquiry.

In fact, even White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham released a statement responding to the draft resolution and describing the inquiry as "an illegitimate scam."

"The resolution put forward by Speaker Pelosi confirms that House Democrats' impeachment has been an illegitimate sham from the start as it lacked any proper authorization by a House vote," Grisham said.

*In response to the criticism, Schiff tweeted his own reply.*

"Trump has urged Republicans to focus on the substance in the impeachment inquiry, not the process," Schiff tweeted. "I can confirm our focus will continue to be on the President's own words and misconduct. Glad we all agree."

*Moscow Mitch* : 
Despite the president's urging, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., refused to comment on the substance of the inquiry on Tuesday.

"I'm not going to comment on the merits of what's going forward. We're watching what happens in the House, and we'll see whether they actually open this impeachment inquiry," McConnell told ABC News. "Apparently they're gonna vote on it later this week; it's going to be a very interesting vote."

On Wednesday, McConnell took his criticism of the impeachment inquiry to the Senate floor.

"The resolution merely seems to contemplate that maybe, maybe someday in the future at some other phase of this, due process might -- might -- finally kick in," McConnell said. "But only if the House Judiciary Committee feels like holding hearings and calling its own witnesses. In other words, no due process now, maybe some later, but only if we feel like it."

Further decrying the process, six Republican representatives from Michigan sent a letter to Pelosi Wednesday afternoon saying the proceedings fall "far short" of the "bedrock principle of due process." The group admits in the letter they "do not presume to know all that the impeachment inquiry may find," but are certain "a more transparent process that is beyond reproach can only lead to a more credible outcome."

The “ Dramedy “ continues...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2019)

*White House Intentionally Left Words Out Of The Trump-Ukraine Transcript*


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189876847208751104


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189880991780917248


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Yep, he said he voted for trump, and will vote for him again! He's just trying to rile up the libs.
> 
> He's been duped, and still doesn't realize it! Most every member here senses that with his every post, and that is why he refers to us as "smart guys."
> 
> At least his pea-brain can discern that he is not one of the smart ones, unlike most trump chumps.


Yes I remember this fellow. A Manipulative criminal .he is also a total sleeze bag creep trying to come off as some peace loving freedom nice guy. He invites me to his house and a lunch date and he is married!! I wonder how his wife would feel about her husband inviting another women he has never met but found on an online weed forum out for a date. Desperate Scum of the earth and what an Ego!! No surprise he is a Trump supporter his character traits mirror Trumps .


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2019)

LOL









Trump told GOP donors that Melania wouldn't cry for him if he got shot: report


President Donald Trump told attendees at a House Republican fundraising event that he didn't believe first lady Melania Trump would cry for him if he ever got shot.According to Politico, Trump praised Rep. Steve Scalise (R-LA) for being "tough" during the event and recalled visiting him in the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 31, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, to be fair, they had to reroute her tear ducts to her urethra for plastic surgery - but I doubt whether she would pee either


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 31, 2019)

Republicans are calling their own rules unfair, lol.

How do people take these traitors seriously?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2019)

Stable geniuses.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks like Tulsi voted with republicans, big shock.


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Yep, he said he voted for trump, and will vote for him again! He's just trying to rile up the libs.
> 
> He's been duped, and still doesn't realize it! Most every member here senses that with his every post, and that is why he refers to us as "smart guys."
> 
> At least his pea-brain can discern that he is not one of the smart ones, unlike most trump chumps.


Yes, moderate. I had 2 choices. Clinton or trump. I made my choice by who best a lines with my values. Talking about politics, not a personal level. Though I don't agree with either, I had to pick the lesser of 2 evils. Again, my opinion and my right to do so. I do not support trump and everything he does or says. I have my own views on every subject. This is not an all or none. A vote for trump doesn't mean I am a blind follower that will support everything he does and says. If you do this regardless of any politician, we can agree that you are a fool. 

So far it looks as if the left is going further left. I cannot support that. When they lose again this coming election maybe the dems will see why they lost and put someone more moderate on the ballot. 

I referred to you as a smart guy. You act as if you know everything. Thats cool. I don't want to bust your ego. I respect your opinion. I will not stoop to the level of throwing insults because we don't have the same views.


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 31, 2019)

About time they held a vote. Lmao.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2019)

About time for the FISA abuse to be stopped.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't shed a tear and the only ones raining down yer face would be tears of joy and relief...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> About time they held a vote. Lmao.


Historic day ...enjoy


----------



## londonfog (Oct 31, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> About time they held a vote. Lmao.


you are a dumb one. Do not take pride in that


----------



## shimbob (Oct 31, 2019)

So they voted. Time for trump supporters to move the goal posts once again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> I made my choice by who best a lines with my values.


So, what values does Trump represent? What ideology? He represents treason and cheating and you knew that when you voted for him. Most of the people who voted for him knew he was a racist, it's the only reason they voted for him and the only reason they still support him, they don't care about anything else other than their hate and fear.

Not too many of his supporters are really that stupid that they don't know he committed high treason, even if they lie to themselves they know what he is, so does everybody else. People have contempt for you and the rest of the Trumpers because you're not only lying to yourself, you're lying to everybody else. You are perfectly willing to latch onto every fruitcake conspiracy theory out there, but studiously avoid the truth when it's rubbed in your nose repeatedly by reality. The "truth" is what you want it to be, not that which is real.

Your "values" include treason, that is not a value but a vice, patriotism is a virtue and no Trump supporter has that virtue or many others for that matter.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 31, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So, what values does Trump represent? What ideology? He represents treason and cheating and you knew that when you voted for him. Most of the people who voted for him knew he was a racist, it's the only reason they voted for him and the only reason they still support him, they don't care about anything else other than their hate and fear.
> 
> Not too many of his supporters are really that stupid that they don't know he committed high treason, even if they lie to themselves they know what he is, so does everybody else. People have contempt for you and the rest of the Trumpers because you're not only lying to yourself, you're to everybody else. You are perfectly willing to latch onto every fruitcake conspiracy theory out there, but studiously avoid the truth when it's rubbed in your nose repeatedly by reality. The "truth" is what you want it to be, not that which is real.
> 
> Your "values" include treason, that is not a value but a vice, patriotism is a virtue and no Trump supporter has that virtue or many others for that matter.


and he also enjoys to grab women by the pussy...pretty much rapist values.


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So, what values does Trump represent? What ideology? He represents treason and cheating and you knew that when you voted for him. Most of the people who voted for him knew he was a racist, it's the only reason they voted for him and the only reason they still support him, they don't care about anything else other than their hate and fear.
> 
> Not too many of his supporters are really that stupid that they don't know he committed high treason, even if they lie to themselves they know what he is, so does everybody else. People have contempt for you and the rest of the Trumpers because you're not only lying to yourself, you're to everybody else. You are perfectly willing to latch onto every fruitcake conspiracy theory out there, but studiously avoid the truth when it's rubbed in your nose repeatedly by reality. The "truth" is what you want it to be, not that which is real.
> 
> Your "values" include treason, that is not a value but a vice, patriotism is a virtue and no Trump supporter has that virtue or many others for that matter.


Why ask a question when you answer it for me putting words in my mouth? Seriously, if you want to know, I would gladly explain my side but you cant talk with someone who wont listen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> Why ask a question when you answer it for me putting words in my mouth? Seriously, if you want to know, I would gladly explain my side but you cant talk with someone who wont listen.


*I don't give a shit if you reply, it would only be a lie, like all the others you spewed here and were caught for. You support Trump and you do it because you are are a racist, ALL of Trump's supports are racists, he has exposed you and you made you into fools, suckers and traitors for him and Putin* What a fucking hill to die on and what a stupid, worthless cause, fear and hate are causing you to fuck yourself here and make a complete ass of yourself.* I know what you are, you told me, I don't care what excuses you want to make for treason. *You have been caught in too many lies, you should use a sock puppet account for this shit like the other Trumpers do, they are the only ones here who use them.


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *I don't give a shit if you reply, it would only be a lie, like all the others you spewed here and were caught for. You support Trump and you do it because you are are a racist, ALL of Trump's supports are racists, he has exposed you and you made you into fools, suckers and traitors for him and Putin* What a fucking hill to die on and what a stupid, worthless cause, fear and hate are causing you to fuck yourself here and make a complete ass of yourself.* I know what you are, you told me, I don't care what excuses you want to make for treason. *You have been caught in too many lies, you should use a sock puppet account for this shit like the other Trumpers do, they are the only ones here who use them.


My opinion is my opinion. Yours is yours. Do me a favor, quit replying to my comments or hit the ignore button if you're not willing to debate. Save us both some time.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> Though I don't agree with either, I had to pick the lesser of 2 evils.


And you failed miserably in that regard.



kgp said:


> Again, my opinion and my right to do so.


Your opinions suck shit from a roadkilled possum's ass, but sure- you're entitled to them. 



kgp said:


> I do not support trump and everything he does or says.


Yet you defend him at every opportunity- conflicted much?



kgp said:


> A vote for trump doesn't mean I am a blind follower that will support everything he does and says.


Your posts indicate otherwise


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 31, 2019)

*Rudy Giuliani needed Apple genius help to unlock his iPhone after named Trump cybersecurity adviser ... *

Giuliani’s handling of the situation calls into question his understanding of basic security measures, two former FBI cyber experts told NBC News.

No need to read any further


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2019)

1.) Joe Biden …. has yet to make a campaign promise other than his son …. Hunter …. will not be on his cabinet ….. and is still pretty much the leader in the polls despite having his baggage exposed to the masses
2.) Elizabeth Warren ….. currently riding a student debt relief platform without explaining on just how she will have the government pay for it without drastically raising taxes
3.) Bernie Sander ….. is riding the same platform as Warren but with Medicare for all instead of student debt relief and also with no explanation on how to pay for it
4.) Kamala Harris ….. Tulsi Gabbard pretty much destroyed any chance for Harris to win the Nomination by exposing her unethical record as a state prosecutor
5.) Andrew Yang ….. perhaps has the best business sense of the lot of candidates …. also has been caught on record attempting to buy vote by promising free money to the masses
6.) Tulsi Gabbard …. like Biden has not made any campaign promises …. but unlike Biden has addressed issues that have been plaguing the country and the world and like Trump jn 2016 has caught the voters attention

The Democrats have been so obsessed with the removal of Trump from office that they have actually neglected to perform the duties that they were elected to do …. Hillary Clinton has already given the masses a huge vote of confidence for Tulsi Gabbard by saying on record that the Russians have been grooming her …. which should give anyone with half brain on exactly where the original accusations for Trump colluding with Russians originated …… the Democrats and the DNC are banking on Biden to bring home the nomination ….. but there is something very captivating about Gabbard when she talks on stage ….. yes the Democrats have very much to worry about now that they are about to battle candidates on both sides of the political fence ….. I for one am very interested on what Gabbard has to say on exactly she is going to address the issues this country is facing today


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> Why ask a question when you answer it for me putting words in my mouth? Seriously, if you want to know, I would gladly explain my side but you cant talk with someone who wont listen.


ive asked you repeatedly why you support someone who brags about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children 

I’ve asked you repeatedly if you’d be ok with trump walking in on your unsuspecting naked underage children 

Why no answer, neo nazi?


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 31, 2019)

Why do Democrats support white guys that wear black face?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> 1.) Joe Biden …. has yet to make a campaign promise other than his son …. Hunter …. will not be on his cabinet ….. and is still pretty much the leader in the polls despite having his baggage exposed to the masses
> 2.) Elizabeth Warren ….. currently riding a student debt relief platform without explaining on just how she will have the government pay for it without drastically raising taxes
> 3.) Bernie Sander ….. is riding the same platform as Warren but with Medicare for all instead of student debt relief and also with no explanation on how to pay for it
> 4.) Kamala Harris ….. Tulsi Gabbard pretty much destroyed any chance for Harris to win the Nomination by exposing her unethical record as a state prosecutor
> ...


No one gives a shit what you think, neo nazi


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Why do Democrats support white guys that wear black face?


Hey buggy

You claim to have a daughter and said you support trump 

Would you let him walk in on your unsuspecting naked underage daughter?

Thanks, lardass neo nazi


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> No one gives a shit what you think, neo nazi


Quit replying to my comments if you don't care to hear my opinion. Or better yet hit ignore.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> Quit replying to my comments if you don't care to hear my opinion. Or better yet hit ignore.


Nope. As an American it is my job to make everyone aware that you are a neo nazi and to ridicule and ostracize neo nazis like you

Btw, you ever gonna give us an answer about letting trump walk in on your unsuspecting naked underage children? What if he bragged about it too? Would you like that?

Pedophile


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> Karma is a real thing.


how does your belief in Karma jive with supporting Trump ?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> 1.) Joe Biden …. has yet to make a campaign promise other than his son …. Hunter …. will not be on his cabinet ….. and is still pretty much the leader in the polls despite having his baggage exposed to the masses
> 2.) Elizabeth Warren ….. currently riding a student debt relief platform without explaining on just how she will have the government pay for it without drastically raising taxes
> 3.) Bernie Sander ….. is riding the same platform as Warren but with Medicare for all instead of student debt relief and also with no explanation on how to pay for it
> 4.) Kamala Harris ….. Tulsi Gabbard pretty much destroyed any chance for Harris to win the Nomination by exposing her unethical record as a state prosecutor
> ...


Yeah, yeah. As if any one of them were running on their own but they aren't. In November, one of them will be running against Trump. If I were a neo-Nazi, I'd want to talk about anything other than defending Trump too.

LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> how does your belief in Karma jive with supporting Trump ?


Maybe he wants creepy old perverts to grab his daughters by the pussy without their permission, or ogle his naked unsuspecting underage children 

These neo nazis probably have some weird and fucked up fetishes in private if they publicly think it’s ok to talk about their white pride and neo nazi beliefs


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> 1.) Joe Biden …. has yet to make a campaign promise other than his son …. Hunter …. will not be on his cabinet ….. and is still pretty much the leader in the polls despite having his baggage exposed to the masses
> 2.) Elizabeth Warren ….. currently riding a student debt relief platform without explaining on just how she will have the government pay for it without drastically raising taxes
> 3.) Bernie Sander ….. is riding the same platform as Warren but with Medicare for all instead of student debt relief and also with no explanation on how to pay for it
> 4.) Kamala Harris ….. Tulsi Gabbard pretty much destroyed any chance for Harris to win the Nomination by exposing her unethical record as a state prosecutor
> ...


Do you think if you make shit up but try to say it all self righteously that it means people will buy into your propaganda?

The one thing you bring up about Biden just so happens to be a direct nod to the bullshit story that Trump is pushing.

Warren has been very clear that she intends on clawing back the corporate tax cut for the rich of Trump's.

Harris has nothing to do with Tulsi's scam, she never made much ground unfortunately. 

And then you go onto your Paid Russian Troll of how the real conspiracy is not the proven and obvious attacks by Russia into our countries it is instead Hillary calling her out on it before she was ready to cry foul.


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> how does your belief in Karma jive with supporting Trump ?


I don't support trump. I voted for him because I dislike hilary more. I have said that about a hundred times here. Liberals lump everything together. Its not all or none. I have my own beliefs and each issue is different and i have my own opinion. Just because I voted for trump doesn't mean i support and stand by everything he does or says. Why is that so hard for all of you to understand?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2019)

voting for him IS supporting him.
Karma my friend.


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Do you think if you make shit up but try to say it all self righteously that it means people will buy into your propaganda?
> 
> The one thing you bring up about Biden just so happens to be a direct nod to the bullshit story that Trump is pushing.
> 
> ...


Like i said, I don't care what you think of me. I really don't. You supply no argument except for the old russian troll thing. Your getting about as bad as buck. You think I am blinded by reality but I feel the same about you. The squeaky wheel doesn't always get the grease. There are many more just like me. The silent majority. Just watch. Many are afraid of getting bashed by the loudest liberal but me, sir. I am not. I have taken punishment my whole life and not afraid of anything much less words on a message board. 

I watched the debates. The only thing they talk about is free stuff and beating trump. Tell me what good they would do as a candidate. 

I don't support reparations, one player health care, free handouts, free phones, a monthly check. What could the dem candidates do for me? Not for illegal immigrants, or for only black folks, or for only poor people, or for only minorities, or for kids with college debt, or for people without health insurance...

I vote for my interests. I don't need help, I don't want help, I don't want a free check, or health care ( i have that already). I want the government small, to stay out of my business, to not take more taxes, to not infringe on my rights protected under the US constitution. I don't want illegals getting free health care or college tuition. I would rather see the money helping to build infrastructure, roads, public transportation, secure our border. I would like a point based immigration system similar to many other countries where we accept people of all races who have a skill, trade, education, and can be an asset to our country. Not a burden to tax payers. I don't want us to be the police of the world. I want us to take care of our own. Hold people responsible for their actions and reward hard work and dedication. Never laziness and incompetence. 

This is what I'm looking for in a candidate and I will choose them based on my views. You don't have to believe me but I voted democrat my whole life with the exception of last election. I don't care what party, I want what's good for me. I am my number one priority. Call me selfish, or whatever other insult you can come up with. But please try and be a little creative. The same old song and dance is getting old.


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> voting for him IS supporting him.
> Karma my friend.


I disagree about the support. 
But I do agree about karma. I treat people good and karma has been great for me.


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 31, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Hey buggy
> 
> You claim to have a daughter and said you support trump
> 
> ...


No more than I would allow creepy Joe to rub her shoulders and smell her hair. I was not a Trump supporter in last election, I expect I will vote for him this time around based on his performance.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2019)

I told ya Q was here


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> Like i said, I don't care what you think of me. I really don't. You supply no argument except for the old russian troll thing. Your getting about as bad as buck. You think I am blinded by reality but I feel the same about you. The squeaky wheel doesn't always get the grease. There are many more just like me. The silent majority. Just watch. Many are afraid of getting bashed by the loudest liberal but me, sir. I am not. I have taken punishment my whole life and not afraid of anything much less words on a message board.
> 
> I watched the debates. The only thing they talk about is free stuff and beating trump. Tell me what good they would do as a candidate.
> 
> ...


have you recently listened to what Trump says?

Dude, he uses the WH as if he were a Don in a a crime gang. "I'd hate to see something happen to that military aid you need to protect yourself from Russia".

As far as debates in the primary go, small wonder you didn't like what they were saying. They are vying for votes from moderate and liberal voters, not old white fascists.

Small gvt. Yeah, sure. The definition of "Republican" is somebody who wants programs that benefit others cancelled. Also, laugh at the "I'll choose the best, not according to party". As if you'll ever vote for a Democrat. Too funny. Even funnier: you believe what you just said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> No more than I would allow creepy Joe to rub her shoulders and smell her hair. I was not a Trump supporter in last election, I expect I will vote for him this time around based on his performance.


His performance as a traitor and an unfit fool or his performance as a racist.


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> As if you'll ever vote for a Democrat. Too funny. Even funnier: you believe what you just said.


After watching the debates.. I agree. Very humorous. Not one align with my views. What happened to my party of the working class? It changed to the party of free loaders.


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 31, 2019)

Lmao trumps already renamed it the impeachment scam


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 31, 2019)

Dallas didn't get the impeachment memo either lol


----------



## Glovelove (Oct 31, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> *Reported dumb as fuck*
> 
> Dumber/more cringe inducing than the tos allows


I'm sorry I hurt your feelerz ,please stay out of politics section. Buckles makes it very toxic in here,big boys only


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> Like i said, I don't care what you think of me. I really don't. You supply no argument except for the old russian troll thing. Your getting about as bad as buck. You think I am blinded by reality but I feel the same about you. The squeaky wheel doesn't always get the grease.


I am fine with you not caring what I think about you, this is not why I am here. I supplied lots of points but you ignore them and continue to spout Russian propaganda. And call it 'old' when a bipartisan Senate report, every national security agency is telling us we are currently being attacked nonstop by the Russian military online. This is not about being a squeaky wheel, this is about warning as many people as possible that what you are spreading is a whole lot of Russian propaganda.



kgp said:


> There are many more just like me. The silent majority. Just watch.


Trolls are endless, I am not naive.



kgp said:


> Many are afraid of getting bashed by the loudest liberal but me, sir. I am not. I have taken punishment my whole life and not afraid of anything much less words on a message board.


Good for you? 



kgp said:


> I don't support reparations, one player health care, free handouts, free phones, a monthly check. What could the dem candidates do for me? Not for illegal immigrants, or for only black folks, or for only poor people, or for only minorities, or for kids with college debt, or for people without health insurance...


Clean air, clean environment, solid steady growth and not the boom bust cycle that the Republicans want to bring about again, environmentally sound science based legislation, education improvements, stopping you from being kicked off your healthcare insurance just because you got sick... Quite a lot actually if you would just get over your Mark Levin hate radio bullshit talking points.



kgp said:


> I vote for my interests. I don't need help, I don't want help, I don't want a free check, or health care ( i have that already). I want the government small, to stay out of my business, to not take more taxes, to not infringe on my rights protected under the US constitution. I don't want illegals getting free health care or college tuition. I would rather see the money helping to build infrastructure, roads, public transportation, secure our border. I would like a point based immigration system similar to many other countries where we accept people of all races who have a skill, trade, education, and can be an asset to our country. Not a burden to tax payers. I don't want us to be the police of the world. I want us to take care of our own. Hold people responsible for their actions and reward hard work and dedication. Never laziness and incompetence.


This is a rant right off the racist rhetoric that Trump's trolls are using to trick you. Everything you said above is just wrong on many levels. And all of it is bullshit that is not based in reality at all.



kgp said:


> This is what I'm looking for in a candidate and I will choose them based on my views. You don't have to believe me but I voted democrat my whole life with the exception of last election. I don't care what party, I want what's good for me. I am my number one priority.


If you are what you say you are, I do believe you voted democrat, right up until you stepped into a world of poor white male angst being pushed by the Russians to sell you into thinking that somehow you are being hurt by others having programs aimed at helping them get into a better situation. 

If you are what you say you are it what would it take for you to suck it up and admit that you are wrong and need to rethink a lot of you think you know about our political system?


kgp said:


> Call me selfish, or whatever other insult you can come up with. But please try and be a little creative. The same old song and dance is getting old.


People vote for what they think is right, I don't dispute you believe what you say you do or think that you are doing this with ill intent (if you are not trolling this forum on purpose and are an actual person not cat fishing us) if this is what you believe. Unfortunately you are deep into a bubble of Russian pushed propaganda. And even if you just continue to push their garbage, I am fine pointing it out to in the next post because this shit you push needs to be seen for what it is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> After watching the debates.. I agree. Very humorous. Not one align with my views. What happened to my party of the working class? It changed to the party of free loaders.


Don’t you support the guy who is borrowing money from China to pay farmers not to sell to China so we can all pay more for the goods we get from China?

I guess $30 billion dollar giveaways are fine as long as they go to mostly white farmers eh


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> I'm sorry I hurt your feelerz ,please stay out of politics section. Buckles makes it very toxic in here,big boys only


Remember when you used to pretend you were a Democrat


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> After watching the debates.. I agree. Very humorous. Not one align with my views. What happened to my party of the working class? It changed to the party of free loaders.


Party of free loaders. The Democratic base includes just about all lower wage earners. Have you ever worked in a blue collar job? Explain free loader when the hardest working people in the US tend to make lower wages.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> No more than I would allow creepy Joe to rub her shoulders and smell her hair. I was not a Trump supporter in last election, I expect I will vote for him this time around based on his performance.


Did joe Biden ever brag about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children?

Anyhoo, I don’t make any distinction between pedophiles and those who support pedophiles. So I’m gonna call you a pedophile now


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 31, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> I'm sorry I hurt your feelerz ,please stay out of politics section. Buckles makes it very toxic in here,big boys only


Stooge the toxicity you experience is a result of the dozen magnum Sharpies you stuffed up 
your thought hole.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 31, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Dallas didn't get the impeachment memo either lol


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 31, 2019)

kgp said:


> Quit replying to my comments if you don't care to hear my opinion. Or better yet hit ignore.


Scram, pig shit swilling servile stooge


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 31, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Dallas didn't get the impeachment memo either lol
> View attachment 4414893


When he pulls this kind of crowd here:





Ill be worried...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 31, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> About time they held a vote. Lmao.


 using gas from decomposition to speak your idiot dreams, charming!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 31, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Why do Democrats support white guys that wear black face?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2019)

Is this the reincarnation of 
Howdy Doody? Democrat trumpster ass kisser traitor from NJ Who voted against impeacHment. And leaving part of his KKK outfit in his jacket pocket. Collin Peterson, 
What a phony. And representing Atlantic City area which Trump destroyed with his bankrupt casinos.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 31, 2019)

THE REPUBLICAN CLOSING ARGUMENT AGAINST IMPEACHMENT IS PERSONALLY IMPLICATED IN THE SCANDAL



Kevin McCarthy is implicated in the scandal he doesn’t want investigated.

McCarthy received money both personally and in the guise of his Protect the House PAC from Igor Fruman and Lev Parnas, the grifters at the core of the influence operation that led to Trump’s quid pro quo conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky. He also keynoted an event with the grifters. While he has said he’d donate the money to charity (though has not yet, as far as I know, shown that he did that), there is no way to unring the bell of their support. He became Majority Leader with the support of men who have since been indicted for that support.

That is the face that is leading opposition to impeachment.









The Republican Closing Argument against Impeachment Is Personally Implicated in the Scandal - emptywheel


Kevin McCarthy, who became Majority Leader with the support of two men already indicted for the influence operation behind the impeachment inquiry, is the face of opposition to impeachment.




www.emptywheel.net


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 31, 2019)

All bill got was a blowjob. He didn't act like mafia don.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> All bill got was a blowjob. He didn't act like mafia don.


He wasn't a traitor either


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is this the reincarnation of
> Howdy Doody? Democrat trumpster ass kisser traitor from NJ Who voted against impeacHment. And leaving part of his KKK outfit in his jacket pocket. Collin Peterson,
> What a phony. And representing Atlantic City area which Trump destroyed with his bankrupt casinos.View attachment 4414928
> 
> View attachment 4414929


Surviving his primary will be quite the feat, patriots and the democratic base will want his head on a stake.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189972860908892160


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4414926


Her boobs were all kinds of wonky. I see why she needed kidney surgery


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 1, 2019)

The orange buffoon says that he might read the transcript of his perfect call to Zelensky aloud to the American people in a fireside chat. His dementia is more obvious by the day, more than just sun downing now. We have officially entered the Twilight Zone.

THINK JEFFERY DAHMER WITH ALZHEIMER'S.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 1, 2019)

A tRUmp Halloween.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 1, 2019)

This is what a cult looks like.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4415149


There is no plan, these traitors are idiots.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 1, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> There is no plan, these traitors are idiots.


There has been much more planning by the GOP than most want to admit. tRUmp has packed the courts with radicals and criminals, he has also neutered some of the institutions that are there to put a check on him. He has appointed nearly 1/4 of all fed appeals court judges, this doesn't happen by chance. tRUmp is no mastermind but he is probably a useful idiot for those pulling the strings.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 1, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> There has been much more planning by the GOP than most want to admit. tRUmp has packed the courts with radicals and criminals, he has also neutered some of the institutions that are there to put a check on him. He has appointed nearly 1/4 of all fed appeals court judges, this doesn't happen by chance. tRUmp is no mastermind but he is probably a useful idiot for those pulling the strings.


You are right. He is no mastermind, nor is he an ideologue. Trump is for Trump and he will seize whatever ideology is evil enough and whoever's supporters are dumb enough to serve him. Republicans fit this bill exactly.

It's in the Bible. I think it is in Two Corinthians.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 1, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> This is what a cult looks like.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415146


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't think trump picked up a single vote or state since 2020, I figure he has lost tens of millions of votes and a half dozen or more states. I believe this will be a disaster for the GOP down ticket too, from the white house to the state house right down to dog catcher this has got to hurt in 2020. America elected Obama twice and the middle third of the country is democratic or will be by election day, election turn out in 2020 will be historic and I figure the majority of people are gonna vote democratic right down the ballot from the top to the bottom. If the republicans acquit Trump he is gonna go nuts between then and election day, and the democrats will have additional public impeachment investigations at least.

As it stands now I don't see Trump or the GOP having much of a chance in 2020, I figure they are damned if they do and damned if they don't. No sensible person could vote for them, and no patriot would Patriots only have one choice this time and into the foreseeable future, the democrats. An interesting statistic to ponder is that only 46% of democrats describe themselves as progressive, the fight between left and right is taking place inside the democratic party. *The GOP's no longer has an ideology, their only concern is serving Trump's interests and surviving his tweets, Trump owns the GOP base and Putin owns Trump, it's really very simple. Trump might as well lead them to disaster in 2020, the reckoning will come, with him or with out him.*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 1, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are right. He is no mastermind, nor is he an ideologue. Trump is for Trump and he will seize whatever ideology is evil enough and whoever's supporters are dumb enough to serve him. Republicans fit this bill exactly.
> 
> It's in the Bible. I think it is in Two Corinthians.


I'm in the camp of I think votes were changed in 2016, data scientists have said their are glaring inconsistencies in some of the swing states. Michigan would only need 1 or 2 votes per voting precincts to change the out come. There's a reason they have basically shut down the FEC, they are going to try and steal this one too. Only this time they have more people on the inside to help steal it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2019)

Trump betrayed America and it's allies, Nancy is far too nice, but she is practical and skilled though. Donald still has no idea what he is up against with this lady, Mitch McConnell does though and he fears and respects her abilities, Donald can't see past appearances, though he does have a nose for weakness and exploits it, she has none he can work on...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speaker Nancy Pelosi: Trump Undermined Our National Security, To The Benefit Of The Russians*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2019)

*Trump Impeachment Resolution Passes With Zero Republican Votes*


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 1, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Impeachment Resolution Passes With Zero Republican Votes*


Midterm elections have consequences.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 1, 2019)

Way this dramedy is playing out , no big asteroid in the sky waiting to press a planetary reset 
( FFFFFUUUUCCCKK ! ) .... I figure I need to finish my XB 9000 rocket . Realigning the dilithium crystal matrix and MARS HERE I COME ! 

Taking some dank Durban Poison .... hope red soil is myco loaded ... oh well.



#FuckTrump
#OrangeAnus


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2019)

*Monologue: Florida Man | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2019)

*The Trump Impeachment Trial Could Look A Lot Like The Kavanaugh Hearings*




While Senate Republicans are pledging to conduct a fair trial should the Trump impeachment reach that chamber, there is reason to suspect Senators may ignore damning testimony and vote to clear the President anyway.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 2, 2019)

The Fraternal Order of Police’s attack on impeachment reads like it was written by Sean Hannity


Police advance through a cloud of tear gas toward demonstrators protesting the killing of teenager Michael Brown on August 17, 2014, in Ferguson, Missouri. | Photo by Scott Olson/Getty Images The Fraternal Order of Police (FOP), a massive police union that claims over 330,000 members, released a...




news.google.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2019)

Joined the cult, the depth of stupidity in this country is staggering,think on this, they fill stadiums to watch fake wrestling and morons pay big money to do so.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 2, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Joined the cult, the depth of stupidity in this country is staggering,think on this, they fill stadiums to watch fake wrestling and morons pay big money to do so.


I read trump is going to attend a wwe event soon. I guess we will get to see how dumb they really are.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> I read trump is going to attend a wwe event soon. I guess we will get to see how dumb they really are.



He's going back to be with his people, King of the Morons.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 2, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> I read trump is going to attend a wwe event soon. I guess we will get to see how dumb they really are.







Crazy times. I doubt they will let unscreened people into that place. It would be interesting to see more real world interactions with Trump but after the baseball game I will be surprised if he pokes his nose out in a uncontrolled event again (as president).


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2019)

Well I guess climbing the impenetrable wall tRUmp built was so easy even children could do it, but to make things even easier they just started cutting holes in it so they can just walk through, MAGA.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2019)

The title of this thread always makes me happy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Crazy times. I doubt they will let unscreened people into that place. It would be interesting to see more real world interactions with Trump but after the baseball game I will be surprised if he pokes his nose out in a uncontrolled event again (as president).


You gotta understand where those boos came from. Who mostly lives and dwells on any East coast or West coast cities and at least 70% at that baseball game? Most of the people were Liberals If not more. So if he attends the WWE it would be among a bunch of country folk who go to Dr. Auracocky for a bunch of Penis pills.you know those county folks that like to eat a lot of meat and beat on women and who fantasize about looking as hot and sexy as the new hottest wrestler out there. God help me I had to sit next to one of them at the Tool concert the other night in Tulsa and it was painful. Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 2, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> I read trump is going to attend a wwe event soon. I guess we will get to see how dumb they really are.


It's to be during a marathon in Manhattan, Putin could decide that it might be a good time to shift media attention to Iran and the evils of Isis.
I hope not.

I wish Exxon would had honest with the PG&E Stockholders 40 years ago, could saved a lot of lives.

A damning report by InsideClimate News and the Los Angeles Times revealed that Exxon knew that fossil fuels contributed to climate change as early as the 1970s, but did not take any action even as it covered up the science. The student group “Fridays For Future NYC” is leading a school strike and rally today outside the Manhattan courthouse where the Exxon trial is underway. The group tweeted, “Exxon knew in 1982 they were stealing our future. And now they’ll pay for it. ”https://www.democracynow.org/2019/11/1/headlines/rex_tillerson_denies_exxon_misled_investors_over_climate_risks


----------



## indagroove (Nov 2, 2019)

Smugglers Are Using $100 Hardware Store Power Tools to Saw Holes in Trump’s $10 Billion Wall


“Walls work,” they said. So did fax machines.




slate.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2019)

indagroove said:


> Smugglers Are Using $100 Hardware Store Power Tools to Saw Holes in Trump’s $10 Billion Wall
> 
> 
> “Walls work,” they said. So did fax machines.
> ...


you can also get out of a parking boot easy with simple tools..


----------



## indagroove (Nov 2, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> you can also get out of a parking boot easy with simple tools..


Thanks, but I prefer to just avoid boots in the first place.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 2, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> you can also get out of a parking boot easy with simple tools..


That will totally "get you out" of a boot with no ramifications. Just like not paying income taxes will let you keep all your money with no repercussions.

Your life must be a mess.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 2, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> you can also get out of a parking boot easy with simple tools..


Better be an electric vehicle there, Greta.

Please tell me you really do this.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 3, 2019)

The Deeply Dedicated State | Michael McFaul


The State Department does not have a reputation for producing heroes. On the contrary, the department is commonly maligned in both elite and popular stereotypes as the stomping ground of drab, cautious bureaucrats. But President Trump and his inner circle have taken disregard for our career...




www.nybooks.com






Donald Trump and his inner circle have taken disregard for our career diplomats to a new level, one of outright trashing. From the first, he moved more slowly than any previous president in appointing senior State Department officials and new ambassadors. We went two years without an ambassador in Turkey; three years into this administration, we still don’t have an ambassador in South Africa, even though the US is by far that country’s largest trading partner. Last year, Trump explained his indifference to these vacancies by saying, “I’m the only one that matters…”




We've fallen so f'en far


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 3, 2019)

*Trump Gets Note from Podiatrist Exempting Him from Impeachment*

WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)—In a move that raised eyebrows in the nation’s capital, Donald Trump on Saturday secured a note from a podiatrist exempting him from impeachment.

The note, written by Trump’s personal podiatrist, Dr. Harland Dorrinson, said that the strain of undergoing impeachment could “catastrophically inflame” a foot malady that has bedevilled Trump since the nineteen-sixties.
https://www.newyorker.com/contributors/andy-borowitz


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2019)

*The U.S. Gov't Just Turned Over 500 Pages Of Mueller Probe Documents. Here's What We Know | MSNBC*




It took BuzzFeed many Freedom of Information Act requests and a court battle, but the Justice Department just released 500 pages of documents from Mueller's special counsel report. BuzzFeed reporter Jason Leopold talks about what's in them, including new details about how Trump's campaign pushed a conspiracy theory about Ukrainian meddling in the 2016 election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2019)

*Trump gets avalanche of boos at UFC fight in Madison Square Garden*




BREAKING: Trump just encountered an avalanche of boos at the UFC 244 match in Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The U.S. Gov't Just Turned Over 500 Pages Of Mueller Probe Documents. Here's What We Know | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its supposed to be a few hundred pages a month for eight years, wtf. Beyond the shear amount, why not just release them all at once? Does this mean Barr can release the least damaging redactions first?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Better be an electric vehicle there, Greta.
> 
> Please tell me you really do this.


ummmmmmmm, does a Prius qualify?

*Nothing with a face..


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Its supposed to be a few hundred pages a month for eight years, wtf. Beyond the shear amount, why not just release them all at once? Does this mean Barr can release the least damaging redactions first?


that's exactly what that means.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2019)

kgp said:


> An enemy of my enemy doesn't make them a friend. I dislike the dnc, Russia, and the gop.
> 
> As far as I knew none of the election equipment was attached to the www. Its done on a machine and hand fed.
> 
> Im a moderate. To the left of gop, to the right of dems, but far right of liberals.


https://fortune.com/2019/08/08/swing-state-voting-systems-connected-internet-vice-report/

https://www.politico.com/news/2019/10/30/new-voting-machine-rules-061966


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> *Trump Gets Note from Podiatrist Exempting Him from Impeachment*
> 
> WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)—In a move that raised eyebrows in the nation’s capital, Donald Trump on Saturday secured a note from a podiatrist exempting him from impeachment.
> 
> ...


a malady that he doesn't really have and has already been outed by the daughter of the original podiatrist as a fvcking sham..so there's that.

he can schedule his bone spur surgery any time- it's outpatient now..home the same day..where are the original pics so we can compare them to today's film?..just to make certain doctor gets it all.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://fortune.com/2019/08/08/swing-state-voting-systems-connected-internet-vice-report/
> 
> https://www.politico.com/news/2019/10/30/new-voting-machine-rules-061966


it's true:









Did China Grant a Trademark to Ivanka Trump for Voting Machines?


The first daughter said in 2018 that she would be closing down her business to focus on her work in Washington.




www.snopes.com





no, no, nothing to see here..we're fvcked..these people have their guns buried and ammo stockpiled wishing for civil war..rightie Super Pacs are bottomless..and a president that has given new definition to all words..extorting governments for dirt on campaign opponents that doesn't exist and a daughter with voting machine trademarks..newp nothing to see..did i mention we're fvcked?

i splurged this weekend and signed up for my employers health..i went all out and got the PPO, Dental, Vision and Short Term Disability..it cost me 1/5th of my take home..according to the government health is supposed to be 5% not 20%


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> it's true:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is worth remembering that Trump and his troll army have been amplifying everything online to such a degree that you would think our society is melting down. It is not. Our economy is ok even with Trump's stupid trade wars, and once he drops his pants and takes whatever the Chinese give him (which will basically be what it was) and he cries victory the economy will relax a bit. 

He doesn't have the power to start a war without congressional support, so no worries there other than him playing tough guy with our military.

A few nuts will flip their lids because of Trump, but nobody sane is going to war for this guy. They just enjoy the trolling and being dicks to people to feel better about themselves. 

Even if he wins reelection he won't be able to do much more than what he did in his first 2. Losing the house to the Republicans is the most scary thing IMO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2019)

*Republicans Afraid They Face A Nightmare Wipeout Scenario In 2020 Elections*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2019)

*Trump met with loud boos, some cheers at UFC fight in New York*








Trump met with loud boos, some cheers at UFC fight in New York


President Donald Trump was met with loud, sustained boos and some cheers as he entered Madison Square Garden for the Ultimate Fighting Championship on Saturday night in New York.




www.cnn.com





*(CNN)President Donald Trump was met with loud, sustained boos and some cheers as he entered Madison Square Garden for the Ultimate Fighting Championship on Saturday night in New York.*

The President, who is facing down an impeachment inquiry led by House Democrats, attended with House GOP Leader Kevin McCarthy, North Carolina Rep. Mark Meadows, New York Rep. Peter King, and his two sons Donald Trump Jr. and Eric Trump.
A handful of signs reading "Remove Trump" and "Impeach Trump" dotted the crowd.

In a Sunday morning tweet, the President didn't address any negative reception he received the night before, instead writing that walking into the venue "was a little bit like walking into a Trump Rally. Plenty of MAGA & KAG present. Great energy."

Trump received a similarly polarized greeting days earlier when he attended a World Series baseball game in Washington, DC. He was met with loud boos, cheers and 'lock him up' chants when he was displayed on Nationals Park's video screen.

The negative reception wasn't particularly surprising in predominantly liberal Washington, but it came on the same day Trump announced the US killed ISIS founder Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the world's most wanted terrorist.

This is Trump's first trip to his home state after asserting that his Florida resort is now the President's "predominant and principal home."
Since taking office, he has spent 99 days at his Mar-a-Lago club compared to only 20 days spent at Trump Tower in New York City, according to CNN's count. That makes his time spent in Florida five times more than his time spent in New York.
Outside the venue, protesters both against and in support of Trump gathered and chanted.

Sunsara Taylor, a member of an organization called Refuse Fascism, told CNN she was a part of a movement made up of "diverse political perspectives who agree that the Trump/Pence administration poses a threat to all of us. Our goal is to drive them out through mass non-violent protests."

But Sophia Rotunno, of Staten Island, New York, told CNN she was a registered Republican and behind the President.
"I'm proud to be an American, and our President loves America and I'm here also to express our First Amendment right," Rotunno said.
CNN's Mirna Alsharif and Devan Cole contributed to this report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2019)

*Chris Hayes Presents 9 Pieces Of Evidence Of Quid Pro Quo | All In | MSNBC*




Chris Hayes lays out the nine pieces of evidence that show Trump committed the most elemental form of corruption and bribery. Aired on 11/01/19.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2019)

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/trump-says-proven-liar-adam-schiff-will-alter-impeachment-witness-transcripts

i am continually amazed at the gall of trump...how can this lying fucking liar who farts lies, snores lies, pisses and shits lies, have the fucking highly polished, gleaming, giant brass balls to cry about someone else lying?
the hypocrite in chief....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/trump-says-proven-liar-adam-schiff-will-alter-impeachment-witness-transcripts
> 
> i am continually amazed at the gall of trump...how can this lying fucking liar who farts lies, snores lies, pisses and shits lies, have the fucking highly polished, gleaming, giant brass balls to cry about someone else lying?
> the hypocrite in chief....


Because his supporters are either dumb, dishonest or both.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Because his supporters are either dumb, dishonest or both.


Trump's fans would support death camps, genocide, secret police, the whole apparatus of death and repression. The next GOP version of Trump will be smoother than this idiot, but he has shown the way, openly advocating a "final solution" for African Americans is where this is leading and he would get the same 40% that Trump is getting now. If the "other" (Brown folks, latinos and muslims) is the "problem", then the logical next step is to "get rid" of the problem, a final solution is their only solution in the end. I don't think most people who oppose Trump apprehend the true scope of the danger, the end of democracy and liberty will be the beginning of Hell for the majority of Americans. Over a third of the country would want to exterminate (a little propaganda is all that is required) a third of the country and many of the remaining third are morally confused about it, and aren't sure about right and wrong. If Trump brought up concentration camps for African Americans at one of his rallies, what do you think the chant would be? No way! or Lock them up! or most likely Kill them!

*Right now the GOP has to cheat to win with gerrymandering, voter suppression, dark money and massive Russian media, cyber and financial help, the GOP base doesn't mind at all.* There is not a single patriot in the entire republican party, they all left, no one who supports Trump could be considered a patriot, whether they are a veteran, or a coward like Trump, they have failed too many tests of loyalty and patriotism. Patriotism happens in real time, minute by minute in the here and now, fail now and your past service does not matter, neither does your future, to true patriots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2019)

*Trump Dismisses New Polls On Impeachment | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Three new polls out over the weekend show that more than half of Americans support the impeachment inquiry into President Trump. Aired on 11/04/19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2019)

*The 4 Big Questions In The Impeachment Inquiry This Week | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*




As the impeachment inquiry enters its sixth week, former Congressman Steve Israel, Republican Strategist Matt Gorman, and Washington Examiner Senior Political Correspondent David Drucker join Stephanie Ruhle to discuss President Trump’s argument that his call with Ukraine was “not an impeachable event.” Aired on 11/04/19.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 4, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Dismisses New Polls On Impeachment | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2019)

If the republicans lose it all in 2020 they're gonna be a lot of assholes going to prison, hundreds (long sentences too). If Trump gets impeached and Pence becomes POTUS Pelosi will own him like Putin owns Trump, she will tell him who the next AG is gonna be. All the democrats need is an honest neutral AG, many former republicans will fit the bill, that among other things will be the price for Pence's pardon from the next democratic POTUS. Pelosi is gonna kill the elephant in 2020 and use Pence to do it, he betrayed America and he will betray the republican party for a get out of jail free card. He can be owned for a small price, he already sold his soul to Trump and the Russians, so what's left will go real cheap. If he resigns or does not get to be POTUS, he's along for the ride, right over the cliff and screaming on fire into the abyss along with the rest. You are dealing with desperate people here, some slack will have to be given to some of them, never corner a rat, give him a way out. If the GOP senate does impeach Trump, they will want him behind bars or under a judge's gag order quickly and so will everybody else, for the sake of the country. Pelosi and McConnell might also have some horse trading to do as well, his wife could be looking at prison too.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump's Lawyers: In Prison, Under Investigation And Haunting Impeachment Probe | MSNBC*




As federal investigators probe Rudy Giuliani, new questions about the legal risks of Giuliani working for Trump for free. Ari Melber also examines the numerous ties between Trump’s lawyers and a Ukrainian oligarch who’s been funding some of the efforts to dig up dirt on Trump’s opponents. Aired on 11/04/19.

*Trump's Nixon Problem: When Republicans Bail On Impeachment | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




Every House Republican voted against moving forward with the Trump impeachment probe. But Democrats may be eyeing lessons from Watergate, when public hearings helped turn sentiment against Nixon, and key Republicans bucked their own party to back impeachment. Aired on 11/04/19.

*'It's Possible': Experts On If Trump Could Lead To Trump's Removal From Office | MSNBC*




As House Democrats say public hearings in the Trump impeachment probe could begin in days, legal experts look at how building a public case against Trump could raise the pressure on Republicans in swing districts. Aired on 11/04/19.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2019)

*Lev Parnas, Giuliani Associate, Opens Talks With Impeachment Investigators*
Mr. Parnas could offer Congress a vein of information about a political pressure campaign in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2019)

*No Defense Of Trump From Republicans In Released Impeachment Depositions | The Last Word | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2019)

*Trump's GOP Defenders Are Backed Into A Corner*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 5, 2019)

*As support for impeachment grows, Trump claims access to unseen polls*


Q: Mr. President, according to several recent polls, more Americans want you to be impeached and removed from office than the number of Americans who don’t.

TRUMP: Well, you’re reading the wrong polls. You’re reading the wrong polls.

Q: Fox News, Wall Street Journal, NBC, ABC, Washington Post – all of those polls.

TRUMP: You’re read- – let me just tell you, I have the real polls. I have the real polls.

Three major national polls have been released over the last few days, gauging public attitudes on Donald Trump’s impeachment, and the similarities in the data paint a fairly consistent picture.

There’s one …



> 49% of Americans now say they support impeaching Trump and removing him from office, a new NBC News/WSJ poll finds. 46% do not. That’s a reversal from a month ago, when the survey found the numbers essentially flipped.


… there’s another …



> As the House moves to a new, more public phase of its impeachment inquiry, the country is sharply divided along partisan lines over whether President Trump should be impeached and removed from office, according to a Washington Post-ABC News poll. The poll finds that 49 percent of Americans say the president should be impeached and removed from office, while 47 percent say he should not.


… and there’s one more.



> Nearly half of voters want President Trump impeached and removed from office, according to a new Fox News Poll…. Forty-nine percent want Trump impeached and removed from office, 4 percent say he should be impeached but not removed, and 41 percent oppose impeaching Trump. That’s about where things stood in early October….


FiveThirtyEight maintains a report averaging all public impeachment polling, and as of this morning, it points to a 48.4% plurality of Americans supporting the president’s impeachment. That’s awfully close to the 49% support in each of the three national polls released over the last few days.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> *As support for impeachment grows, Trump claims access to unseen polls*
> 
> 
> Q: Mr. President, according to several recent polls, more Americans want you to be impeached and removed from office than the number of Americans who don’t.
> ...


Why are you surprised? There are people here dumb enough to make the same claim that all the polls are rigged except the one or two she likes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2019)

So now Ambassador Sondland has sent the Intelligence Committee a revision of his prior testimony. In a three page addition to his testimony he now recalls a side conversation from a September 1 meeting with Pence and Zelensky where a specific and deliberate quid pro quo was discussed. I guess Sondland didn't want to go to jail.

Good job Mike, you were doing Jebus's work. We will miss you.

And yet Trump still is claiming that their whole Ukraine diplomacy strategy was _perfecto._

Trump will claim that Sondland's revisions exonerated him completely. Buill Barr will take Donald's dick out of his mouth and back him up, mumbling "get over it" as he pops the orange mushroom back in.

And Trump supporters will change their tune to "so what? But Hillary!" Oh wait, that's no change at all.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So now Ambassador Sondland has sent the Intelligence Committee a revision of his prior testimony.


seems like the mega donor to Trump with no experience doesn't think jail time would be a good thing. 

love how Pence is involved in this though. what would jesus do?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2019)

Imagine paying a million bucks for this


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Imagine paying a million bucks for this


what else would a millionaire hotelier with no expericence do with his time? 

how is the EU ambassador embroiled in a controversy with a country not in the EU?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Imagine paying a million bucks for this


Still worth it for this type of human scum. He will insist that everybody use the honorific of Mr. Ambassador for the rest of his life.

I'm shocked it was so cheap... if it really was.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Still worth it for this type of human scum. He will insist that everybody use the honorific of Mr. Ambassador for the rest of his life.
> 
> I'm shocked it was so cheap... if it really was.


Mr Ambassador, meet your new cell mate, Leroy. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2019)

Trumps next defense will be to talk about how much worse some of the other crimes he committed were

“listen folks, the Ukraine extortion? That was a 3. Maybe a 4. You want a good crime? Let’s talk about how I had khasshogi murdered. Or Epstein. Your choice folks. and these loser democrats are impeaching me for mild extortion? They shoulda seen how I extorted japan. Blackmailed Shinzo Abe with Putin’s help, got a great deal. The best deal. I’m still keeping half his family in a secret detention center folks! Sad day for America, sad day.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Still worth it for this type of human scum. He will insist that everybody use the honorific of Mr. Ambassador for the rest of his life.
> 
> I'm shocked it was so cheap... if it really was.


I'm not sure he will want to be reminded about this, he might get off with perjury to congress, conspiracy charges might be another matter. Congress needs to place Bill Barr under arrest and hold him under the inherent powers of congress until he starts squealing, where are the grand juries over this bullshit? What measures have you taken to investigate this scandal? How about your involvement in this affair? There are hundreds of very important questions Bill will need to answer for Congress, future grand juries and special counsels. Barr is worse than useless as AG, he is dangerous, and involved in an active cover up, he and several others should be arrested by the house and held in custody. I guess Pelosi knows what she is doing, maybe they will save that shit for those Donald pardons.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess Pelosi knows what she is doing


understatement. She is on top of this shit. I wouldn't be surprised if a few of these people like her and Mitch know the extent of how Russia owns Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2019)

It looks like Lev does not want to go under the bus, he figures he's going to prison forever and is gonna rat not just Rudy out, but Donald as well. If he spent time with Donald and it looks like he did, Donald must have talked his head off about the Ukraine scandal to him. I figure he's got the goods on Donald and Rudy, his buddy Igor is probably gonna squeal as well now, they will have the pair of these assholes singing like birds. I figure Lev has shit on Donald and will get the better deal, but the pair of them might add up to credible testimony. Rudy will most likely go down with Trump after he is removed from office, or loses the election, once Donald is out of office a the shit will really hit the fan for them all.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*-
N**o One Puts Lev In A Corner: Giuliani Associate Agrees To Cooperate With Impeachment Inquiry*




Wash Post’s Eugene Robinson, MSNBC’s John Heilemann, former White House and State Department aide Elise Jordan, and former managing editor for TIME Magazine Rick Stengel on Lev Parnas agreeing to cooperate with House impeachment investigators after Trump claimed not to know him. Aired on 11/05/19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> understatement. She is on top of this shit. I wouldn't be surprised if a few of these people like her and Mitch know the extent of how Russia owns Trump.


I figure she wants Pence as POTUS and will own him like Putin owns Trump, if he wants a pardon from the next democratic POTUS, she is the only one who can make the arrangements, for a price that is. The price will be her pick as AG (a good former republican) among a bunch of other things, including doing in the republican party before the next election( Pence already betrayed America, so fucking over the GOP is not a problem). 

Nancy is playing chess and Mitch is reduced to checkers, Donald is a retard drooling in the corner without a clue. I think Pelosi is gonna try to wipe the GOP off the map in 2020 and win it all with as big a mandate for change as she can. She would like to see a moderate democrat as POTUS and I agree, get rid of Trump and the GOP, get H.R.-1 passed, secure the elections and deal with serious social media issues like facebook first. There will be years of trials and investigations covering every aspect of this fiasco and they will extend into the 2022 election too.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 5, 2019)

In a *victory* certain to reverberate across Pennsylvania’s political landscape, Democrats on Tuesday gained control of the Delaware County Council, the controlling body of the historically red Philadelphia suburb.
Tuesday’s race was the first time in generations that Democrats presented a real challenge to the Republican machine that has ruled the county since before the Civil War. Buoyed by a general anti-Trump sentiment and encouraged by the historic win of two seats on the council in 2017, Democrats anticipated an easy victory.

*Also Moscow Mitch has a Democratic Guv'ner

Beshear overcomes Trump effect to beat Bevin to become next KY governor

Democrats won control of both houses of the Virginia legislature for the first time in a generation on Tuesday and claimed a narrow victory in the governor’s race in deep-red Kentucky, as Republicans struggled to overcome President Trump’s growing unpopularity in suburbs of both states.*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 6, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> understatement. She is on top of this shit. I wouldn't be surprised if a few of these people like her and Mitch know the extent of how Russia owns Trump.


If only she didn't owe all those Republicans who voted for her to be Speaker.

Right @Padawanbater2?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2019)

Watch the bigots and morons dance! There are some real idiots here, un fucking believable, swing voters are moral morons and here are a few examples. Most of these women are not swing voters they are racist bigots with no moral compass and some are hardcore Trumpers. A "swing voter" does not need to know why Trump would shoot somebody on 5th avenue, he basically said he could do it on a whim, without a motive. Most of these people are not swing voters, they are Trumpers and were making rationalizations and excuses for the inexcusable. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Camerota asks voter how she would vote if Trump shot someone. Hear her response*


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Nov 6, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Watch the bigots and morons dance! There are some real idiots here, un fucking believable, swing voters are moral morons and here are a few examples. Most of these women are not swing voters they are racist bigots with no moral compass and some are hardcore Trumpers. A "swing voter" does not need to know why Trump would shoot somebody on 5th avenue, he basically said he could do it on a whim, without a motive. Most of these people are not swing voters, they are Trumpers and were making rationalizations and excuses for the inexcusable.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Camerota asks voter how she would vote if Trump shot someone. Hear her response*



Is that you @f series 

at 2:01 on the video... AKA Crystal ?

LMFAO


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2019)

*Lindsey Graham's Willful Ignorance Will Not Be Enough To Protect Trump*




The Chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee, Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, is doing his best to avoid having to admit that President Trump is in serious trouble.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2019)

*Trump and GOP Allies Try to Out Ukraine Whistleblower: A Closer Look*




Seth takes a closer look at the president and his allies trying to out the Ukraine whistleblower while one of Trump’s own appointees admits there was a quid pro quo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2019)

*Would the Founding Fathers Impeach Trump? with Robert Reich*




Former Secretary of Labor Robert Reich explains what the Founding Fathers wanted to protect against when they wrote the impeachment clause of the Constitution.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Watch the bigots and morons dance! There are some real idiots here, un fucking believable, swing voters are moral morons and here are a few examples. Most of these women are not swing voters they are racist bigots with no moral compass and some are hardcore Trumpers. A "swing voter" does not need to know why Trump would shoot somebody on 5th avenue, he basically said he could do it on a whim, without a motive. Most of these people are not swing voters, they are Trumpers and were making rationalizations and excuses for the inexcusable.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Camerota asks voter how she would vote if Trump shot someone. Hear her response*


this just convinces me even more that voting should not be a "right", it should be a privilege you have to earn.
the "average" person in this country is a fucking ignorant mouth breathing moron more interested in sports or movies or music than they are in politics. they have absolutely no idea what any of the issues even are, much less what any of the candidates they're going to be voting for think about any of them.
they listen to talking heads on the tv and biased, lying idiots on podcasts, and consider themselves to be informed.
if you can't name both major candidates in a race, and be able to state their basic platforms, you shouldn't be able to vote....if you have an i.q. under 90...sorry, heres a rubic's cube, go play till next election....if you have a violent criminal history, you don't get to vote. you're obviously disturbed, and your opinion should not be counted in any important matters. if you have a history of neuroses and or psychosis, same thing.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Watch the bigots and morons dance! There are some real idiots here, un fucking believable, swing voters are moral morons and here are a few examples. Most of these women are not swing voters they are racist bigots with no moral compass and some are hardcore Trumpers. A "swing voter" does not need to know why Trump would shoot somebody on 5th avenue, he basically said he could do it on a whim, without a motive. Most of these people are not swing voters, they are Trumpers and were making rationalizations and excuses for the inexcusable.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Camerota asks voter how she would vote if Trump shot someone. Hear her response*


Where did they find these idiots? Just looking at them and hearing them they all seems like such loser assholes. Like people I know I would absolutely hate to be around. Most of the questions were pretty lame. She had every opportunity to make some of those trumpturds look even more asinine then they already appeared if she asked some decent questions regarding women’s issues since it was an all women group ! like how do You feel about our President sayings it is ok to grab women by the pussy. Or have you read the new book or are you aware of the new book out “All the Presidents Women. Donald Trump, the making of a predator.” Which has detailed over 47 cases of sexual harassment against Donald Trump. 
And then give them free copies of the book for them all to take home to read. No doubt some of them are straight up racist bitches who like to get beaten by their husbands and long to be KKK members. Why didn’t she ask them about white pride? I bet that one bitch woulda said she has friends and or family members in the KKK. I have lived in Pennsylvania and I have seen and met some really sick and twisted racist assholes in that state.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 7, 2019)

*Trump to Pay $2 Million in Settlement of Suit Over Foundation*
*Suit was filed by state attorney general; payment to go to charities agreed upon with court*




President Trump will personally pay $2 million to an array of charities as part of a settlement of a lawsuit accusing his now-defunct foundation of abusing its nonprofit status and helping his 2016 campaign for the White House.
The ruling Thursday from State Supreme Court Justice Saliann Scarpulla found that an Iowa fundraiser Mr. Trump held during the 2016 presidential primary violated rules governing charities.
The decision helps resolve a lawsuit brought by the New York attorney general’s office against the president, his adult children and the Donald J. Trump Foundation. Late last year, the foundation agreed to dissolve under the supervision of a judge.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this just convinces me even more that voting should not be a "right", it should be a privilege you have to earn.
> the "average" person in this country is a fucking ignorant mouth breathing moron more interested in sports or movies or music than they are in politics. they have absolutely no idea what any of the issues even are, much less what any of the candidates they're going to be voting for think about any of them.
> they listen to talking heads on the tv and biased, lying idiots on podcasts, and consider themselves to be informed.
> if you can't name both major candidates in a race, and be able to state their basic platforms, you shouldn't be able to vote....if you have an i.q. under 90...sorry, heres a rubic's cube, go play till next election....if you have a violent criminal history, you don't get to vote. you're obviously disturbed, and your opinion should not be counted in any important matters. if you have a history of neuroses and or psychosis, same thing.....


Yeah!

Damn right we want county clerks in charge of deciding who gets to vote and who doesn't. People like her will make sure only good voters get onto the rolls:


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 7, 2019)

What

Jared Kushner gave permission to Saudi ruler Mohammad bin Salman to arrest Jamal Khashoggi before he was killed and dismembered, a whistleblower claims.

However, Turkish intelligence intercepted the call and President Recep Erdogan then used the information to force President Trump to remove his troops from northern Syria, according to the Spectator.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Damn right we want county clerks in charge of deciding who gets to vote and who doesn't. People like her will make sure only good voters get onto the rolls:
> 
> View attachment 4417866


yeah, like the current system is totally fair and free of any biases and prejudices....
i don't know exactly what to do, but trump is what you get when mental deficients are allowed to have an opinion


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, like the current system is totally fair and free of any biases and prejudices....
> i don't know exactly what to do, but trump is what you get when mental deficients are allowed to have an opinion


One person's mental deficient is another's voting base. Are you going to put your voting rights in the hands of local politicians?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> One person's mental deficient is another's voting base. Are you going to put your voting rights in the hands of local politicians?


why do people with no fucking clue what they're voting for get to vote? why does everyone always talk about rights, but when you talk about responsibilities, they all shut the fuck up....¿
no, i don't want my voting "rights" in the hands of local politicians, but i also do not want the fate of the nation in the hands of fucking morons who shouldn't be allowed out of their homes without supervision....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 7, 2019)

*Donald Trump Jr. Thinks Not Doing Foreign Deals is the Same as Dying in Battle .... What a moron !*

A visit to the Arlington National Cemetery made the first son tear up thinking about all the “sacrifices” he’s been forced to make.
Ummm riggght ! ...... 

As you’ve probably heard, Donald Trump Jr. recently “wrote” a book called *Triggered* in which he spends hundreds of pages complaining about how the snowflakes on the left have been so mean to his family. In one passage, Junior likens the criticism his father has received to that of the FBI’s sustained campaign of harassment against Martin Luther King Jr. In another, he insists his dad has been unfairly branded as a racist, which he believes is not possible because he, Don Jr., was allowed to hang out with Michael Jackson as a child. Im sure he blew Michael tho ..... 

And in one incredible moment that we hope will win an award from whatever body gives out such honors for books penned by the children of presidents, *Don Jr. claims, with complete sincerity, that the “sacrifice” of not doing overseas deals while his father is in office is similar to the sacrifices made by U.S. soldiers who’ve died on the field of battle.*

*Wow  *

Recalling a visit to Arlington National Cemetery the day before Trump Senior‘s inauguration, Don the Younger writes: *“I rarely get emotional, if ever. I guess you’d call me hyper-rational, stoic. Yet as we drove past the rows of white grave markers, in the gravity of the moment, I had a deep sense of the importance of the presidency and a love of our country…In that moment, I also thought of all the attacks we’d already suffered as a family, and about all the sacrifices we’d have to make to help my father succeed—voluntarily giving up a huge chunk of our business and all international deals to avoid the appearance that we were ‘profiting off of the office.’”* He adds, for those who would sniff at the idea that he hasn’t really made any sacrifices: “*Frankly, it was a big sacrifice, costing us millions and millions of dollars annually…Of course, we didn’t get any credit whatsoever from the mainstream media, which now does not surprise me at all.”*

The stupidness is stifling to say the least ...

Naturally, the president’s oldest and dumbest child does not mention that, in reality, the Trump Organization has continued to rake in money from international deals. Last year, Junior headed to India to shill Trump-branded condos, and in September, Eric Trump proudly announced that the family business had won approval to expand its golf course in Scotland, a deal that includes building a second 18-hole course, 500 homes and 50 hotel cottages. President Trump, who refused to divest himself from his business while running the country, made a minimum of $434 million in 2018, according to his financial disclosures. Sacrifices, indeed!

#FuckTrump ... his family , momma and his stupid 
Base ....


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do people with no fucking clue what they're voting for get to vote? why does everyone always talk about rights, but when you talk about responsibilities, they all shut the fuck up....¿
> no, i don't want my voting "rights" in the hands of local politicians, but i also do not want the fate of the nation in the hands of fucking morons who shouldn't be allowed out of their homes without supervision....


It would only work for the people who want to hold onto the power they already have. Everybody else has no say. What happens when things go wrong? 

So, how about doing a "what if"? What if the kind of exclusion you advocate were part of the system in the 1920's. If those in charge were able to screen out "undesirables" from the vote in the 1920's, do you think our society would have been able to change peacefully when economic Depression hit our economy? As it was, Republicans in power at the time seriously talked about preventing Roosevelt from taking office. "For the good of the country" and all that. What if Hoover had stayed in office because only the "right" people were able to vote?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 8, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Donald Trump Jr. Thinks Not Doing Foreign Deals is the Same as Dying in Battle .... What a moron !*
> 
> A visit to the Arlington National Cemetery made the first son tear up thinking about all the “sacrifices” he’s been forced to make.
> Ummm riggght ! ......
> ...


Of course this is simply Donnie Jr taking his queues and tactics from the big Donnie himself; to just paint a completely different picture of reality which illustrates him somehow as a victim in hopes that his uneducated base will buy it hook line and sinker. Amazingly it sort of seems to work for them. It's really a sad tail of our society these days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2019)

*Something Is Seriously Wrong: Bill Barr Refused To Publicly Defend Trump On Ukraine*




Donald Trump's own Attorney General defied his wishes and declined to hold a press conference to clear the President of wrongdoing on his call with Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> It would only work for the people who want to hold onto the power they already have. Everybody else has no say. What happens when things go wrong?
> 
> So, how about doing a "what if"? What if the kind of exclusion you advocate were part of the system in the 1920's. If those in charge were able to screen out "undesirables" from the vote in the 1920's, do you think our society would have been able to change peacefully when economic Depression hit our economy? As it was, Republicans in power at the time seriously talked about preventing Roosevelt from taking office. "For the good of the country" and all that. What if Hoover had stayed in office because only the "right" people were able to vote?


you have all these plans and ideas, and the exact same people you say are untrustworthy and irrresponsible are the ones who will have to be implementing your plans and ideas....you want all these policies changed, rules set right, and bullshit shovelled out of the whitehouse....which i want as well...but who do you think is going to be doing that? county clerks, city employs, rural officials...just because a "progressive" gets into power, doesn't automatically change all of these pinheaded, prejudiced, rednecks into progressives who will embrace the new administrations policies...so it looks to me like we're both in the same boat...the same people who will stop me from getting what i want are going to somehow magically do everything you want them to do?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do people with no fucking clue what they're voting for get to vote? why does everyone always talk about rights, but when you talk about responsibilities, they all shut the fuck up....¿
> no, i don't want my voting "rights" in the hands of local politicians, but i also do not want the fate of the nation in the hands of fucking morons who shouldn't be allowed out of their homes without supervision....


Roger, hate and fear are far bigger factors in this bullshit than intelligence, there are plenty of smart Trumpers out there along with the dumby's. If you want to defeat this kind of stupidity over the long term, then teach mindfulness skills in school along with civics. Home room meditation in the morning would keep teachers from burning out and counteract the negative effects of too much screen time on young people. This is an exercise (scientific evidence to support this stuff) like PE for the brain, a few of its effects are emotional control, self regulation and above all empathy. It's a secular practice today and there are lots of these programs in high schools now and mental/emotional exercise should be mandatory for all students like PE. Racism and bigotry are driving the fear and hate behind all of this bullshit and increasing empathy is the most effective way to deal with this in the long run. Reduce fear hate and stress in America and you will kill off the bullshit that is destroying your country, the republicans have reached the point where they support open treason by the POTUS. They are not just OK with having someone who is owned by the Russians, but are willing to kill their fellow Americans, the rule of law and the constitution to keep an open traitor in office. Russia has thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at America and many of these morons used to "Duck and Cover in school" and grew up in fear of a surprise nuclear attack. This period of American history explains how someone like Trump ended up in charge of America's nuclear deterrent.

Other approaches like hate crime and speech laws are required in the short term and passing the democrats H.R.-1  to level the playing field. Other election security measures are essential to keep foreign influence out of American elections and secure the polls. Canada needs this too, since many Canadians consume American media and our elections and politics are influenced by shit coming through America, so your NATO ally would like some protection here too.

The democrats must win it all in 2020 to save the country, the republicans are traitors to the nation and constitution, they will destroy the country if given a chance. When almost half of your country are willing to betray its founding documents and ideals over hate and fear, you're are in extreme danger*. The support for Donald Trump is nothing short of insane, and those who do are operating under a delusion and are out of touch with reality, strong emotion does this, not mere stupidity. There are plenty of stupid folks with good hearts, none of them support Trump, it takes greed, hate and fear to filter reality that much.*


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2019)

hanimmal said:


>


Lmao. That’s so funny! Very creative. Donald’s dream jail sold separately! lol. 
Melania’s prison tower is very fitting. 

I just read the Whistleblowers lawyers letter to the White House If you get a chance it’s a good read and brilliantly describes how unhinged Trump is and if any harm falls on the whistle blower or his/her family Trump and his gang will be held directly responsible. 

I hope the impeachment happens by the end of the year so that we can move on from this madness! Jeez


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2019)

never happen? 2 months? they take two months to go to the bathroom....i'm half way expecting them to make this last till the election...use it as a way to keep the fact that trump is a lying, misogynist, racist, isolationist, dictatorial, stupid, ignorant, ill informed fuckface cocksucker right in people's faces...i'd keep bringing up every thing he's ever done...which is an endless list...cheating contractors, trying to force minorities out of their homes, cheating employees, cheating on his taxes, having a too close personal relationship with the leader of our largest, most dangerous enemy, granting Kim jon il legitimacy by negotiating with a despotic dictator, condoning the murder of kashogi, trying to strong arm the ukraine into doing stupid pointless investigations of his political opponents....my hand is starting to get sore, and i haven't even got started...my suggestion for dealing with the whole affair?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> never happen? 2 months? they take two months to go to the bathroom....i'm half way expecting them to make this last till the election...use it as a way to keep the fact that trump is a lying, misogynist, racist, isolationist, dictatorial, stupid, ignorant, ill informed fuckface cocksucker right in people's faces...i'd keep bringing up every thing he's ever done...which is an endless list...cheating contractors, trying to force minorities out of their homes, cheating employees, cheating on his taxes, having a too close personal relationship with the leader of our largest, most dangerous enemy, granting Kim jon il legitimacy by negotiating with a despotic dictator, condoning the murder of kashogi, trying to strong arm the ukraine into doing stupid pointless investigations of his political opponents....my hand is starting to get sore, and i haven't even got started...my suggestion for dealing with the whole affair?
> 
> View attachment 4418170


Yesterday’s news about him stealing money from the Veterans fundraising rally was very remarkable and I feel it isn’t getting enough attention at all ! All veterans need to be alerted to this corruption by a personal letter in the mail so that each one is aware of this despicable act using their good name in vein to raise money and steal it for himself! I distinctly remember that fund raising rally because Trump had decided to not appear in one of the 2016 republican debates to instead help the vets with fund raising. And at the time There was all that shit going down with the reporter Megyn Kelly . And now we find out he betrayed the military veterans and use that money for his own campaign funding. It really hits home hard and painfully. I’m hoping for something really big to break this all apart and over. There is too much shit piling up. Did he even bitchtweet about having to pay 2 million yet?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2019)

there are too many stupid people in this country for this to have a quick, easy resolution...we all have our delusions...i had one that people were getting more accepting of things, that racism was on the way out, that there would be less hate, and fear, and stupidity with each generation...but parents are keeping this shit alive, either through direct example, or though allowing their kids to be exposed to this horseshit with no supervision....so we have a new crop of lying, hateful, scared little people with their heads alternating between being buried in the sand, being buried up their own asses, or being buried in trump's ass....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2019)

I don’t have kids and one of the reasons... why bring a child into this fucked up world? No regrets about it at all. Well Bloomberg might get in the race, lol. That must be eating Trump alive knowing that . Haha. Bloomberg will enter the race later with over 100 million to spend . He is worth like 52 billion dollars and trump is only worth 3.1 billion. I have heard good thing about Bloomberg besides the soda tax.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yesterday’s news about him stealing money from the Veterans fundraising rally was very remarkable and I feel it isn’t getting enough attention at all ! All veterans need to be alerted to this corruption by a personal letter in the mail so that each one is aware of this despicable act using their good name in vein to raise money and steal it for himself! I distinctly remember that fund raising rally because Trump had decided to not appear in one of the 2016 republican debates to instead help the vets with fund raising. And at the time There was all that shit going down with the reporter Megyn Kelly . And now we find out he betrayed the military veterans and use that money for his own campaign funding. It really hits home hard and painfully. I’m hoping for something really big to break this all apart and over. There is too much shit piling up. Did he even bitchtweet about having to pay 2 million yet?


Facts don't matter to these fear and hate driven people, they just filter out the stuff they don't like. A big part of the problem is the help they get in this from FOX news, social media and other right wing propaganda sources in maintaining an alternate reality. These people are under the influence of propaganda, much of it foreign sourced, many talking points on the right are originating Russia. Propaganda and disinformation is overwhelming actual news and journalism and propaganda serves those who create it, news serves those who consume it by telling them the truth and facts. 

The truth is the Trumpers would rather destroy the country and their children's future than share it with the brown folks. Those who hate gays and immigrants are also bigots and racists, some can hate anybody who is even a little bit different than them. At one time, that even included Catholics and the Irish, look what happened to Japanese citizens in world war two.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2019)

30 years ago the Berlin wall came down and then the Soviet Union collapsed, it was the end of Vladimir Putin's old life and the beginning of his new one, the day the wall came down, Putin said he wept with rage. He has been burning with revenge for 30 years and he now owns Donald Trump lock stock and barrel, Trump would kill every American in existence for him and to get away with treason. I hope Vlad just wants the Ukraine and not the complete destruction of America, he might not nuke us because he has investments and the military would nuke him back, fuck Trump. Every American boomer nuclear submarine can destroy every Russian city of over two hundred thousand people and there are several at sea at any given moment. If America were nuked by Russia, they would launch with or without Trump's orders, Trump would be on his way to Moscow, or dead.

If Donald loses in 2020 Putin might strike America, because if he doesn't there are lots of people in the intelligence community that have also cried tears of rage and he knows it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 8, 2019)

All work and no play makes johnny a dull boy ....


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have all these plans and ideas, and the exact same people you say are untrustworthy and irrresponsible are the ones who will have to be implementing your plans and ideas....you want all these policies changed, rules set right, and bullshit shovelled out of the whitehouse....which i want as well...but who do you think is going to be doing that? county clerks, city employs, rural officials...just because a "progressive" gets into power, doesn't automatically change all of these pinheaded, prejudiced, rednecks into progressives who will embrace the new administrations policies...so it looks to me like we're both in the same boat...the same people who will stop me from getting what i want are going to somehow magically do everything you want them to do?


There are a lot of reasons why its a bad idea for the US to take away the right vote from a large number of people. Most of those reasons are why Republikans are enacting restrictive voting laws. 

The majority didn't vote for Trump. The majority are voting for pretty good congressmen. I'll stick with the concept of open but free and fair elections and encourage as many people to vote as possible.

Kentucky got it right when they voted for their governor on Tuesday too. Congrats to them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 30 years ago the Berlin wall came down and then the Soviet Union collapsed, it was the end of Vladimir Putin's old life and the beginning of his new one, the day the wall came down, Putin said he wept with rage. He has been burning with revenge for 30 years and he now owns Donald Trump lock stock and barrel, Trump would kill every American in existence for him and to get away with treason. I hope Vlad just wants the Ukraine and not the complete destruction of America, he might not nuke us because he has investments and the military would nuke him back, fuck Trump. Every American boomer nuclear submarine can destroy every Russian city of over two hundred thousand people and there are several at sea at any given moment. If America were nuked by Russia, they would launch with or without Trump's orders, Trump would be on his way to Moscow, or dead.
> 
> If Donald loses in 2020 Putin might strike America, because if he doesn't there are lots of people in the intelligence community that have also cried tears of rage and he knows it.


Can you imagine the sort of person that gets so invested in the idea of a wall to keep people apart?

What a sad bunch of people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Can you imagine the sort of person that gets so invested in the idea of a wall to keep people apart?
> 
> What a sad bunch of people.


Baldrick this is gonna turn deadly, I can feel it in my bones, this kind of treason is gonna cost blood and treasure, lot's of both. If Trump gets to be POTUS for a second term it will mean the end of the United States of America and the beginning of a long very dark night. I don't think Putin is gonna let you get your country back, there are too many racist traitors willing to help him to destroy it. He must know what will happen if the democrats win it all in 2020, they will destroy him and Russia, there will be no stopping the patriots in the national security community from going to war with these cocksuckers. There will be no stopping H.R.-1, hate crime and speech laws, or the many investigations that will jail hundreds, and no stopping the changes that will be made to secure not just America's elections and information systems, but those of other NATO countries.

If the democrats win it all in 2020 Putin and Russia are fucked and Vlad knows it, the price for Donald's asylum in Russia after November 2020 will be the destruction of America. Putin dare not let America rise from the ashes of the Trump presidency because Uncle Sam will be mighty pissed and will move heaven and earth to fuck over mother Russia until she shits out Putin. If anybody sells Russia as much as a computer chip they will be cut off from the global trade system and that includes China. Russian oil will be embargoed and all trade and even internet traffic with Russia will be restricted, it will be cold war 2 internationally and civil war 2 inside America. There is no choice for America, or Putin now, it will be a fight to the death.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 8, 2019)

Well , Ivanka the cum bucket has “ words “ ....

*Listen, Ivanka Trump Has Her Suspicions About the Whistle-Blower ......*

*The first daughter is concerned about the whistle-blower’s “motivation.”

Hmmmmmm ..... *


 Since news broke that a federal employee filed a whistle-blower complaint against Donald Trump for leaning on Ukraine to investigate both his political rivals and insane conspiracy theories, the president and his allies have engaged in an all-out *smear* *campaign* against the anonymous individual. 

That lame effort has ramped up considerably over the last few weeks, as testimonies from various government officials have made the president look pretty unambiguously guilty! 

SHOCKING ! .... I know 

Trump’s pals and ass kissers on Capitol Hill have called for the whistle-blower to be unmasked, and on Wednesday, Don Jr. just went ahead and tweeted the *alleged* individual’s name*. I guess that cease and desist letter was “ accidentally “ trashed. *

Thus far, Ivanka has *remained mostly silent* on the impeachment front, offering a single cringeworthy Thomas Jefferson quote about enemies that she presumably found by Googling “smart quotes about politics.” 

But on Friday she joined the family effort, telling the Associated Press that it’s important to determine what the whistle-blower’s “motivation behind all of this was,” which is the first daughter’s genteel way of claiming, as her father and his surrogates have on numerous occasions, that the complaint-filer can’t be trusted because perhaps he or she has ties to Democrats. *Ivanka also repeated her father’s favorite argument: that the whistle-blower “did not have firsthand information,” despite the fact that the details of the complaint largely mirrored the rough transcript—released by the White House!*—of the infamous July 25 phone call, while testimonies by people who were on the call have also confirmed many of the details of the complaint, like that it was moved to a top secret server typically reserved for matters of national security.

Oops .... she forgot about that ....

Rounding out President Daddy and the GOP’s talking points, Ivanka added that the impeachment inquiry is not about investigating whether her father committed an impeachable offense, but “overturning the results of the 2016 election.” “Basically since the election this has been the experience that our administration and our family has been having,” she said of the entirely warranted criticism of her father and his grift-happy brood. 

“Rather than wait, under a year, until the people can decide for themselves based on his record and based on his accomplishments, this new effort has commenced,” she lamented. “But to us, it’s really been like this from the beginning.”

BOO HOO , Poor fucking Trumps ... 

And speaking of families, *don’t get Princess Purses—who won trademark approvals from China amidst trade-war talks and made millions last year from the Washington hotel where people looking to kiss the presidential ring know to stay*—started on families who have the audacity to make money off of their roles in government.

WELP 

Bottom line? The first daughter-presidential adviser *is not at all worried about impeachment because* .......

(1) “Americans are prospering like never before,” and (2) Other great presidents have come under siege before. “Abraham Lincoln was famously, even within his own Cabinet, surrounded by people who were former political adversaries,” she said.

I think I’ll grab that copy of the “ stepford wives “ on dvd and spin it this weekend with some prerolls ....
GOD .... What time to be alive ! Lol

Again ..... #FuckTrump , his family , cronies , dictator lovers and his followers . The De-evolution of species , right here ladies and gentlemen. 

Happy growing ..... BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Facts don't matter to these fear and hate driven people, they just filter out the stuff they don't like. A big part of the problem is the help they get in this from FOX news, social media and other right wing propaganda sources in maintaining an alternate reality. These people are under the influence of propaganda, much of it foreign sourced, many talking points on the right are originating Russia. Propaganda and disinformation is overwhelming actual news and journalism and propaganda serves those who create it, news serves those who consume it by telling them the truth and facts.
> 
> The truth is the Trumpers would rather destroy the country and their children's future than share it with the brown folks. Those who hate gays and immigrants are also bigots and racists, some can hate anybody who is even a little bit different than them. At one time, that even included Catholics and the Irish, look what happened to Japanese citizens in world war two.


I absolutely loathe Sean Hannity. He is a such a lying manipulative piece of shit. All those Republican Talk Show hosts are such assholes and Michael Savage started all the shit and gave Trump his original talking points and base to run with. They are the biggest hypocrites and will support Trump till the bitter end. It’s very disturbing . 
Now Bill Gates is supporting Donald Trump because he doesn’t want to pay the wealth tax Elizabeth Warren would make him pay and I’m hearing that is most likely why Bloomberg wants to run and why the other Billionaires are trying to run for the Democratic nomination. Gonna ruin what the Democratic Party has always stood for.
“Billionaires are pushing the panic button.” 
A great write up in the huffpost today. 

“One vision has to win out. Democrats can either be the party of the people or they can be the party of what more refined elements of the upper class deign to bestow upon the people. They cannot be both.”

We are living in some very turbulent times my friend. God bless America.












The Billionaires Hit The Panic Button


Bill Gates is thinking about voting for Donald Trump, while Mike Bloomberg intends to vote for himself.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 8, 2019)

A little friday humor ....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Now Bill Gates is supporting Donald Trump because he doesn’t want to pay the wealth tax Elizabeth Warren would make him pay and I’m hearing that is most likely why Bloomberg wants to run and why the other Billionaires are trying to run for the Democratic nomination. Gonna ruin what the Democratic Party has always stood for.
> “Billionaires are pushing the panic button.”


Hate and fear drive the GOP base and greed is the driver of the billionaires, that's how they got to be billionaires, not too much smarter, but a whole lot greedier. Don't get me wrong, guys like Gates and Bloomberg are the good ones who give lot's away, most billionaires are not nearly as nice and generous as these folks!

Ideology is not nearly as important as patriotism in the next election, country before fear, hate and greed I say. America is at war for its survival and more Americans need to act, speak and vote like the survival of the constitution and the rule of law is at stake, because it is. We see the Trumper children here, playing their racist bullshit games while their country burns down around them, they are too hate filled and fear driven to see it and too stupid to shut up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2019)

*Trump Hates the Washington Post*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hate and fear drive the GOP base and greed is the driver of the billionaires, that's how they got to be billionaires, not too much smarter, but a whole lot greedier. Don't get me wrong, guys like Gates and Bloomberg are the good ones who give lot's away, most billionaires are not nearly as nice and generous as these folks!
> 
> Ideology is not nearly as important as patriotism in the next election, country before fear, hate and greed I say. America is at war for its survival and more Americans need to act, speak and vote like the survival of the constitution and rule of law is at stake, because it is. We see the Trumper children here, playing their racist bullshit games while their country burns down around them, they are too hate filled and fear driven to see it and too stupid to shut up.


You are brilliant! Your writing is so compelling and your vision is remarkable. It must be your third eye getting stronger and stronger as you immerse yourself in your mindful meditation. Your peaking right now my friend, correct? and I’m so very happy for you and your accomplishments.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You are brilliant! Your writing is so compelling and your vision is remarkable. It must be your third eye getting stronger and stronger as you immerse yourself in your mindful meditation. Your peaking right now my friend, correct? and I’m so very happy for you and your accomplishments.
> View attachment 4418438


Jesus Amber! I just call em as I see em The graphic above kinda looks like the third jahna state!

I'm practicing an hour or two a day now (just sat for an hour today) and I'm taking a course in in Buddhist & Modern Psychology . I'm preparing to teach again and starting a local meditation group here in my hometown after the new year, back on the path again. I still manage to get pissed about politics and I figure the Dalai Lama would sucker punch Trump if he spent enough time with the bastard! Though I will mellow out more as the weeks go by...

Been off pot for, I can't remember, a month at least, don't miss it at all and I got a big harvest coming in the first week of December, Tangerine Dream, Sativa and indica variants (unstabilized strain) and OG Kush. Next time around it will be Gorilla glue 4 X White Widow, OG Kush and a Canditia (22%CBD, 1% THC) My buddy is a real trouper in the garden and our combined efforts are yielding better results, we are also making improvements to the grow every day. He is also making self improvements everyday and the effects of a daily 30 to 60 minute practice are showing.

I might make some weak THC cookies when the harvest comes in for brain health and to aid in training my aging brain, not enough to get high, but enough to aid in sculpting the brain. Here is why:

*Health Alert:*
If ya wanna stay sharp, stay high! Pot might not be so great for young folks brains, but if yer over 50 (if yer not now, you will be, if yer lucky), it's a different ball game. Lot's of new research coming out on the health benefits, particularly for older folks. It may slow down or stop not just Alzheimer's, but general age related neural decline, you won't have a 1000 yard stare and drive at 10 mph in a few years. When it comes to pot, I think it'll end up as, "Old Farts Rule"! Imagine what the media/political reaction will be to a successful clinical trial for alzheimer's, the health websites, TV, health magazines and newspapers will be all over it. Why even ole Jeff Sessions will be high, either that or watch his brains run outta his ears. Other research shows there's every indication that it is highly effective for brain injuries too by preventing brain cell death and aiding recovery. So there's good news for the youngins after all. 
*https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/05/170508112400.htm*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You are brilliant! Your writing is so compelling and your vision is remarkable. It must be your third eye getting stronger and stronger as you immerse yourself in your mindful meditation. Your peaking right now my friend, correct? and I’m so very happy for you and your accomplishments.
> View attachment 4418438


_You will always be getting praise and blame_, but do not let either affect the poise of the mind: follow the calmness, the absence of pride. 
~ Gautama Buddha.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2019)

SMH.......


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> SMH.......
> 
> View attachment 4418480


Incredible, honkey donnie now has 100% approval among white blacks for trump supporters.

These people must be on drugs, and not the good ones.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 8, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Incredible, honkey donnie now has 100% approval among white blacks for trump supporters.
> 
> These people must be on drugs, and not the good ones.


They're just old and happy to have something to do


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2019)

*Monologue: The Impeachables | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





*New Rule: The Zuck Stops Here | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 9, 2019)

Parents of Teenager Killed by Diplomat's Wife Say Trump Offered Them Money


While meeting with President Donald Trump, the parents of a British teenager who was killed in a traffic collision with the wife of a U.S. diplomat were offered money from the Treasury by the president, which they refused, according to The Guardian. Harry Dunn, 19, was riding his motorcycle near...




news.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2019)

There are so many former republicans, most of the ones with brains who can plan and deal effectively with the media, this has got to hurt GOP.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GOP Struggles With Impeachment Strategy To Defend President Donald Trump | The Last Word | MSNBC*




In a new piece for Politico Magazine, Tim Alberta examines Donald Trump's obsession with potential Republican defectors in the impeachment inquiry. Jennifer Rubin and Tim Miller talk with Ali Velshi about what might move Republican lawmakers to break with Trump on impeachment. Aired on 11/08/19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2019)

To avoid being driven mad by "Roundabout Rachel", skip ahead to about 4 minutes into the video, get to the fucking point Rachel, Jesus!
Fiona Hill should run for congress, the democrats should move her to a red district with lot's of veterans and run her against some Trump ass kisser.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Witness Paints Trump Scheme, Russian Threat In Vivid Detail | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hate and fear drive the GOP base and greed is the driver of the billionaires, that's how they got to be billionaires, not too much smarter, but a whole lot greedier. Don't get me wrong, guys like Gates and Bloomberg are the good ones who give lot's away, most billionaires are not nearly as nice and generous as these folks!
> 
> Ideology is not nearly as important as patriotism in the next election, country before fear, hate and greed I say. America is at war for its survival and more Americans need to act, speak and vote like the survival of the constitution and the rule of law is at stake, because it is. We see the Trumper children here, playing their racist bullshit games while their country burns down around them, they are too hate filled and fear driven to see it and too stupid to shut up.


Bloomberg is one of the good ones? i don't want him as president....
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/09/upshot/bloomberg-new-york-prosperity-inequality.html
looks like more of the same old school attitudes to me...he's a smarter version of trump who has learned how to stfu most of the time...
and Bill Gates seems to be scuttling around trying to protect his fortune while still looking like a liberal philanthropist, but the facade is slipping


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 9, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


>


Ok boomer


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2019)

Breaking news ....


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


>


Bro... Brooo... I have an opinion and a sweet shirt that says I'm not trying too hard with a gun on my desk.... People must here my morning shock jock radio show about how the media is out for Dear Leader Trump. 

Face it, Trump fucked up and waited too long on his troll of the Democrats and is now going to get impeached. It does not mean removal from office unfortunately because Republicans have control of the Senate and with senators like Graham saying he isn't even going to look at anything, it is not likely that they will do anything Dear Leader doesn't want done.


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yeah, BOTH sides of the Aisle deep state VOTER FRAUD UNHINGED AND EXPOSED IN KY... Tell me again please how everything is all Trump's fault and how Trump is the criminal? Waking up yet anybody?! Sadly probably not here you go anyway:.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 10, 2019)

^funny


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 10, 2019)

Time for a new hashtag

#LOCKTHEMUP


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Time for a new hashtag
> 
> #LOCKTHEMUP


Republicans are trying to undo the results of the 2018 election


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 10, 2019)

I just got a kind of point out about this whole voter fraud thing. Rub something in here. They had the same s*** going on all over the United States during the Trump Clinton election all manufactured votes for Hillary proven. AND TRUMP STILL WON! LOL


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Yeah, BOTH sides of the Aisle deep state VOTER FRAUD UNHINGED AND EXPOSED IN KY... Tell me again please how everything is all Trump's fault and how Trump is the criminal? Waking up yet anybody?! Sadly probably not here you go anyway:.





WolfieLee said:


> Yeah, BOTH sides of the Aisle deep state VOTER FRAUD UNHINGED AND EXPOSED IN KY... Tell me again please how everything is all Trump's fault and how Trump is the criminal? Waking up yet anybody?! Sadly probably not here you go anyway:.


LMAO omg, I like totally got a ton of documents leaked to me that people are registered to vote....

Yeah like for real, and that means that illegals are voting! 

On a different planet:

What they are getting pointed out is how easy it is to hack the voting infrastructure of Kentucky. People are sending her illegally obtained, but totally not hard for people to do if they really were determined to do, data dumps of it. This is the problem with what Mitch McConnell was holding up with the bill that he ultimately passed but with deep cuts after getting called"Moscow Mitch".

Every American citizen should be able to show up during an election and be able to vote and not be turned away due to registration issues. It is false racist propaganda that is pushing the proven lies that there are non citizens voting over and over. 

Trump must not want people to talk for this troll to be getting pushed today, did stormfront get orders from Brad Parscale to get their troll on?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> I just got a kind of point out about this whole voter fraud thing. Rub something in here. They had the same s*** going on all over the United States during the Trump Clinton election all manufactured votes for Hillary *proven*. AND TRUMP STILL WON! LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Yeah, BOTH sides of the Aisle deep state VOTER FRAUD UNHINGED AND EXPOSED IN KY... Tell me again please how everything is all Trump's fault and how Trump is the criminal? Waking up yet anybody?! Sadly probably not here you go anyway:.


I watched that. Only now do I really fathom how dumb you really are. For you to find that yootube persuasive is laughable.

Lol.


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 10, 2019)

hanimmal said:


>


Damn I Love Dave Chappelle, that's a good one. Just had to stop by see if you were all clinging to you fantasies of a fanatical communist future for america still... and stir the troll pot a bit... Check,and... mission accomplished... Thanks, y'all from the depths of my heart... y'all son's a bitches sure are twisted... damn, I hope none of ya reproduced


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 10, 2019)

...crackling inferno of thorn bushes


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Damn I Love Dave Chappelle, that's a good one. Just had to stop by see if you were all clinging to you fantasies of a fanatical communist future for america still... and stir the troll pot a bit... Check,and... mission accomplished... Thanks, y'all from the depths of my heart... y'all son's a bitches sure are twisted... damn, I hope none of ya reproduced


So you start out trolling, and because you get a negative response pointing out the truth behind your troll, you claim victory and leave while acting superior. 

It is a shame that your Dear Leader messed up his Biden troll and took too long to release the whistle blower complaint that he was legally bound to do triggering his impeachment.


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 10, 2019)

That is absolutely 100% your perspective. There is no arguing it that is just facts. So yes that's my answer to your question...YES


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 10, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> because you get a negative response


What you fail top grasp is this... to me it is NOT a negative... I was trolling to GET exactly what I got... and THAT is where my smug victory lies... knowing the insanity of your twisted perspectives does indeed give me a feeling of superiority. GUILTY as charged and LOVING it.... while still actually holding onto two things. One is pity. for sure. The other is this... maybe, just MAYBE just ONE little light bulb will actually go off and open SOMEBODY'S eyes. There. Cold TRUTH.


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 10, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I watched


and did you run DOWN any of the sources they felt they COULD name... my guess is no


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Yeah, BOTH sides of the Aisle deep state VOTER FRAUD UNHINGED AND EXPOSED IN KY... Tell me again please how everything is all Trump's fault and how Trump is the criminal? Waking up yet anybody?! Sadly probably not here you go anyway:.


So the elections in Kentucky where Republicans won pretty much everything but governor were illegitimate ?

Ok boomer 

don’t believe everything you see on YouTube unless you want people to call you retarded


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> I just got a kind of point out about this whole voter fraud thing. Rub something in here. They had the same s*** going on all over the United States during the Trump Clinton election all manufactured votes for Hillary proven. AND TRUMP STILL WON! LOL


It was proven?

when?

tell me the date boomer


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> and did you run DOWN any of the sources they felt they COULD name... my guess is no


Did you? 

I am certain you did not.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 10, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Did you?
> 
> I am certain you did not.


Imagine how much his own family hates him and how badly the guy ruins thanksgiving


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 10, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am certain you did not.


you are dead wrong


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> you are dead wrong


Show us your "homework" then.

<stifled laughter>


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> you are dead wrong


No he isn’t. You’re lying.

Its what makes you unbearable to your own family. They hate you. They know you will try to go on and on about the retarded YouTube videos again at dinner

no one is looking forward to it.


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 10, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Show us your "homework" then


For you to whip your willy out and piss all over that too? No thanks...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/trump-says-proven-liar-adam-schiff-will-alter-impeachment-witness-transcripts
> 
> i am continually amazed at the gall of trump...how can this lying fucking liar who farts lies, snores lies, pisses and shits lies, have the fucking highly polished, gleaming, giant brass balls to cry about someone else lying?
> the hypocrite in chief....


it's logical math.

1% of the nations 327M citizens are narcissist, FACT..move the decimal point and voila!- they're him.

IRL they're everywhere- we were able to ignore them in the past until now.

luckily, when it comes down to it Trumps base is 30% and the rest 70%- Clinton lost because she didn't have an Obama turnout from black populace.

black populace needs to show and vote in 2020.

Trump supporter mindset..they're just like him- cruel..how could anyone possibly think the death of another (and his infant daughter) trying to reach freedom is funny..i mean wtf do you call that?

i hate that man so much i'd put a bxxxxx in his hxxx if i had the opportunity- this fvcker has destroyed our country!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 10, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> it's logical math.
> 
> 1% of the nations 327M citizens are narcissist, FACT..move the decimal point and voila!- they're him.
> 
> ...


You’re a Democrat in the stingiest of swing states who voted for trump and you blame Clinton’s loss on black people not voting?

you mindless fool


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re a Democrat in the stingiest of swing states who voted for trump and you blame Clinton’s loss on black people not voting?
> 
> you mindless fool


that would be a negatory, Me-Bucko..you don't know anything.

black people need to get their asses out and vote..this is their fault- so much for sitting it out..see? they weren't being the smart ones that they thought they were..they totally fvcked everything up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> For you to whip your willy out and piss all over that too? No thanks...


Tyler? Is that you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 10, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> that would be a negatory, Me-Bucko..you don't know anything.
> 
> black people need to get their asses out and vote..this is their fault- so much for sitting it out..see? they weren't being the smart ones that they thought they were being by sitting it out..they totally fvcked everything up.


Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 10, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> that would be a negatory, Me-Bucko..you don't know anything.
> 
> black people need to get their asses out and vote..this is their fault- so much for sitting it out..see? they weren't being the smart ones that they thought they were..they totally fvcked everything up.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 10, 2019)

Im sensing the possibility that gop cutting the bloated swine free is gaining traction


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 10, 2019)

When society is RULED by lies, telling the TRUTH is a REVOLUTIONARY act. George Orwell (paraphrased). He was truly insightful into the human condition, and mob mentality.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 10, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> When society is RULED by lies, telling the TRUTH is a REVOLUTIONARY act. George Orwell (paraphrased). He was truly insightful into the human condition, and mob mentality.


You’re describing conald


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 11, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> When society is RULED by lies, telling the TRUTH is a REVOLUTIONARY act. George Orwell (paraphrased). He was truly insightful into the human condition, and mob mentality.


Orwell was a socialist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2019)

*Brian Stelter: Donald Trump will try to convince you of this*




CNN's Brian Stelter lays out three things we know and three things we don't know about the impeachment inquiry into President Donald Trump as public hearings are set to begin.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 11, 2019)

This whole thing of the entire Republican Party, in nearly unified voice, trying to gaslight the American public... I have never in my life seen anything so repulsive.

I would like to say that this will be the end of that particular party, but I know they will be with us in for a long time. Not only that, but if the opposition doesn't hang together in the next year, they are going to stay in power.

Such an old story, factionalization of the forces opposed to tyranny - I really hope we can dodge this bullet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> black people need to get their asses out and vote..this is their fault- so much for sitting it out..see? they weren't being the smart ones that they thought they were..they totally fvcked everything up.


What about the majority of white people who voted for Trump and will do so again? Not too bright eh? Maybe historic and ongoing voter suppression might have something to do with it? You are pretty quick to blame the brown folks, maybe you're one of the rare bigots who are against Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This whole thing of the entire Republican Party, in nearly unified voice, trying to gaslight the American public... I have never in my life seen anything so repulsive.
> 
> I would like to say that this will be the end of that particular party, but I know they will be with us in for a long time. Not only that, but if the opposition doesn't hang together in the next year, they are going to stay in power.
> 
> Such an old story, factionalization of the forces opposed to tyranny - I really hope we can dodge this bullet.


Have a peek at this, he's a democratic pollster, but I figure he's done his homework, skip ahead to hear what he has to say. I also figure the GOP is finished as a national party and I would look for a new conservative party (funded by the wealthy) to arise and divide the right, they will have the bucks to change laws, fund legal challenges and get a place on ballots in all the states. Dividing the right is good way to keep them out of power and out of the way of American progress. Right now the classic fight between right and left is being waged inside the democratic party and if Elizabeth Warren becomes POTUS, the wealthy will try to corrupt the democratic party or form a new conservative party. The GOP has become fatally poisoned from with in and has lost the future, if the democrats win it all in 2020 the republicans will also lose their unfair advantages in gerrymandering, voter suppression, dark money and of course Russian help.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Stanley Greenberg, "R.I.P. G.O.P"*




Stanley Greenberg discusses his book, "R.I.P. G.O.P", at Politics and Prose.

One of our top polling experts, Greenberg follows his America Ascendant, in which he illuminated the Republican Party’s decades-long fight against a secular and diverse “New America,” with an update of that cultural war based on trends from the 2016 and 2018 elections. Drawing on results from his focus groups and polls, Greenberg argues that the GOP is vulnerable on several fronts, mainly from the growing ranks of millennials and immigrants, and predicts that the losses the Party suffered in 2018 will continue in 2020. To take advantage of Trump’s alienation of blue-collar voters, however, he argues Democrats must develop robust programs for providing American workers with a level playing field.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 11, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a peek at this, he's a democratic pollster, but I figure he's done his homework, skip ahead to hear what he has to say. I also figure the GOP is finished as a national party and I would look for a new conservative party (funded by the wealthy) to arise and divide the right, they will have the bucks to change laws, fund legal challenges and get a place on ballots in all the states. Dividing the right is good way to keep them out of power and out of the way of American progress. Right now the classic fight between right and left is being waged inside the democratic party and if Elizabeth Warren becomes POTUS, the wealthy will try to corrupt the democratic party or form a new conservative party. The GOP has become fatally poisoned from with in and has lost the future, if the democrats win it all in 2020 the republicans will also lose their unfair advantages in gerrymandering, voter suppression, dark money and of course Russian help.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Stanley Greenberg, "R.I.P. G.O.P"*
> 
> ...


They know it. Article in the NYT shows that this is what happened in VA last week. They know the clock is ticking and that might explain why they seem so willing to go the totalitarian route.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Yeah, BOTH sides of the Aisle deep state VOTER FRAUD UNHINGED AND EXPOSED IN KY... Tell me again please how everything is all Trump's fault and how Trump is the criminal? Waking up yet anybody?! Sadly probably not here you go anyway:.


omfg you are a fucking idiot, aren't you?
trump has been a criminal since day one. he broke every law that was inconvenient to him before he was ever even "famous"...and has continued the practice straight into the white house...his entire career is a trail of broken laws, twisted ethics, broken morals, theft, cheating, and lies...
for you to support this career criminal just points out how ignorant you are of anything approaching a fact....go back and read about his career. read about it at the ny times, the wall street journal, the washington post, the BBC, the economist, the atlantic, politico...real news organizations, that report facts, and not stupid biased opinions and rumors....i'm sure Joe Rogan is a nice guy, but he needs to just shut the fuck up, and so dies every other podcasting dumbass in the entire country.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> What you fail top grasp is this... to me it is NOT a negative... I was trolling to GET exactly what I got... and THAT is where my smug victory lies... knowing the insanity of your twisted perspectives does indeed give me a feeling of superiority. GUILTY as charged and LOVING it.... while still actually holding onto two things. One is pity. for sure. The other is this... maybe, just MAYBE just ONE little light bulb will actually go off and open SOMEBODY'S eyes. There. Cold TRUTH.


you wouldn't know the truth if it was poking you in the ass....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> When society is RULED by lies, telling the TRUTH is a REVOLUTIONARY act. George Orwell (paraphrased). He was truly insightful into the human condition, and mob mentality.


trump is the liar trying to rule society...the whistleblower is the revolutionary telling the truth....
the republicans are lying, the democrats are telling the truth (in this instance, neither is worth pissing on if they were on fire)


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 11, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What about the majority of white people who voted for Trump and will do so again? Not too bright eh? Maybe historic and ongoing voter suppression might have something to do with it? You are pretty quick to blame the brown folks, maybe you're one of the rare bigots who are against Trump.


the majority of white people didn't vote for trump..a majority did.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 11, 2019)

Who would have thought that a psychotic pedophile is not the best choice for president, oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 11, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> the majority of white people didn't vote for trump..a majority did.


?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 11, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This whole thing of the entire Republican Party, in nearly unified voice, trying to gaslight the American public... I have never in my life seen anything so repulsive.
> 
> I would like to say that this will be the end of that particular party, but I know they will be with us in for a long time. Not only that, but if the opposition doesn't hang together in the next year, they are going to stay in power.
> 
> Such an old story, factionalization of the forces opposed to tyranny - I really hope we can dodge this bullet.


Everything they are saying comes back to "Trump told us so".

They will hang him out to dry as soon as they can and act like Voldemort was controlling them and it wasn't them. They don't want to get burnt before Trump takes the majority of whatever they have coming to them getting married to the NRA.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2019)

Chuck Todd got his ass burned for being a lazy fuck who didn't do his job in pushing back against Rand Paul's treasonous bullshit. Chucky's butt is hurting from the richly deserved blow back he has gotten over that one! Do better the next time and pay attention to what these assholes are saying, all patriotic folks can do at home is throw shit at the TV, only he can deal with that crap as it's coming out of his mouth.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rep. Jim Himes burns down Rand Paul and Chuck Todds false equivalency on Trump*


----------



## mooray (Nov 12, 2019)

He was on The Daily Show last night. 

And Rand Paul is a pos.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 12, 2019)

Chuck Todd has been a GOP shill forever and has never been a journalist, just like Fox is not a news outlet.


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 12, 2019)

Whistleblower not entitled to anonymity – He’s an informant acting as a Democratic operative | Gregg Jarrett


The notion that the Ukraine “whistleblower” is somehow entitled to anonymity was probably first peddled by the Flat Earth Society. It is a myth and




thegreggjarrett.com


----------



## travisw (Nov 12, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Whistleblower not entitled to anonymity – He’s an informant acting as a Democratic operative | Gregg Jarrett
> 
> 
> The notion that the Ukraine “whistleblower” is somehow entitled to anonymity was probably first peddled by the Flat Earth Society. It is a myth and
> ...




*Drunk 'Fox' anchor Gregg Jarrett fights airport cops

Pills possible factor in Fox News anchor's arrest*

Great source as always @Bugeye. You should post some of those videos where he's drunk on the air next.


----------



## mooray (Nov 12, 2019)

With Snowden, he was the whistleblower and turned the information over to the media, but for some reason the people that gave this guy the information aren't even discussed and he's the whistleblower for turning over the information. I don't think he's being characterized correctly.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 12, 2019)

Lock him up....


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2019)

mooray said:


> With Snowden, he was the whistleblower and turned the information over to the media, but for some reason the people that gave this guy the information aren't even discussed and he's the whistleblower for turning over the information. I don't think he's being characterized correctly.


Yeah especially because Snowden then ran to Russia and gave everything to them.

This person followed the whistleblower laws in the government legally. Trump illegally told his people to troll the Libs by holding onto the whistleblower complaint longer than he was legally allowed to withhold it from congress triggering his impeachment investigation. Otherwise we would not have heard about this like we are.


----------



## mooray (Nov 12, 2019)

Party of liberal tears > than party of anything legal or ethical.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2019)

mooray said:


> Party of liberal tears > than party of anything legal or ethical.


Especially if you needed the troll to use in a court of law after you leave office.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2019)

*When the Public hearings begin , Trump meets with Turk Erdogan .....*

On Wednesday, as the first witnesses are scheduled to begin testifying, Trump will hold a meeting with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan at the White House followed by a news conference — largely keeping him away from Twitter and the live play-by-play for a significant stretch of the day.

The meeting itself could also stir up its own controversy. Bipartisan members of Congress had called for Trump to disinvite Erdogan to the White House after a Turkish assault on Syrian Kurds, and are considering stricter sanctions on Turkey.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2019)

Where’s RUDY ? ...... Anybody seen that asshat ?

Did he end up like Jimmy Hoffa ?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 12, 2019)

mooray said:


> With Snowden, he was the whistleblower and turned the information over to the media, but for some reason the people that gave this guy the information aren't even discussed and he's the whistleblower for turning over the information. I don't think he's being characterized correctly.


nobody gave Snowden the information. He had access and took the information. 

_








Edward Snowden - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




*Edward Joseph Snowden* (born June 21, 1983) is an American whistleblower who copied and leaked highly classified information from the National Security Agency (NSA) in 2013 when he was a Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) employee and subcontractor. _


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 13, 2019)

What Roger Stone's trial revealed about Donald Trump and WikiLeaks


Trump and his aides apparently knew more about WikiLeaks’ plans than they have let on, raising questions about the president's claims to Robert Mueller.




www.politico.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> What Roger Stone's trial revealed about Donald Trump and WikiLeaks
> 
> 
> Trump and his aides apparently knew more about WikiLeaks’ plans than they have let on, raising questions about the president's claims to Robert Mueller.
> ...


trump has always known EVERYTHING his campaign is doing, he's a complete and total control freak. (which i'm sure drives his staff insane, the "hand at the tiller" is far from steady) there's no way he would let something like this go without micro-managing it half to death...he has dictated tweets, letters, memos from others, so they say exactly what he wants them to say...fortunately for us, he's an ignorant fuck who refuses to learn anything, so it usually works against him. but never think for one moment that one important incident has passed without him standing right there guiding (poorly) the course of events....


----------



## mooray (Nov 13, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> nobody gave Snowden the information. He had access and took the information.
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Exactly, that's why Snowden the whistleblower. With Ukraine, the guy that wrote the report and came forward, received information from other people. Those other people are the whistleblowers. I don't know why people are so crazy about the guy that wrote the report and are calling him a whistleblower.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 13, 2019)

mooray said:


> Exactly, that's why Snowden the whistleblower. With Ukraine, the guy that wrote the report and came forward, received information from other people. Those other people are the whistleblowers. I don't know why people are so crazy about the guy that wrote the report and are calling him a whistleblower.


I don't know enough about Snowden to be sure of this, but I doubt he wrote the computer code, or was likely present for any of the official documents. So it would have been him getting it all after the fact like this guy seemed to have done.

The difference is Snowden didn't report it to congress following the laws to do so legally. He took it, leaked it, and smuggled it to Russia. Who then used it to attack our citizens.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## mooray (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice video. The gap between democrats and republicans shrinks by a mile if republicans had just a hair of integrity.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2019)

mooray said:


> Exactly, that's why Snowden the whistleblower. With Ukraine, the guy that wrote the report and came forward, received information from other people. Those other people are the whistleblowers. I don't know why people are so crazy about the guy that wrote the report and are calling him a whistleblower.


Snowden was a contractor who stole the information. He did not "come forward". Without regard to others, he rashly leaked the information to the public and in so doing killed at least one person, probably others. 

The state department employee or high official filed an "urgent concern" by following internal procedures. One of the crimes Trump committed was having that report suppressed beyond the legally allowed time. The person behind that complaint followed procedures. Snowden and the state department official's actions are not even close to similar.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2019)

Interesting new poll results..


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 13, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> Interesting new poll results..
> 
> View attachment 4420682


That is pretty cool chart thank you, First time I have seen the breakdown of Dem-Ind-Rep, 551-579-359. I wonder how many of those I were R a few years back.


----------



## shimbob (Nov 13, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> how many of those I were R a few years back.


You mean how many former members of the "Party of personal responsibility" are bailing on their responsibility for having elected the shit stain?


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 13, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Snowden didn't report it to congress following the laws


Because he is a FIRST hand Witness to the UTTER corruption of the Deep State, and KNEW any thing he turned over would get SQUASHED (Probably along with HIM...)


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Because he is a FIRST hand Witness to the UTTER corruption of the Deep State, and KNEW any thing he turned over would get SQUASHED (Probably along with HIM...)


Random CAPITALIZATION IS really A lot OF fun


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 14, 2019)

Dems during Impeachmockery : *‘Hearsay Can Be Much Better Evidence Than Direct’ OMG!*...I'm SO petrified of these "Proceedings"... Triple-Decker loaded big fat nothing BURGER! roflol


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Because he is a FIRST hand Witness to the UTTER corruption of the Deep State, and KNEW any thing he turned over would get SQUASHED (Probably along with HIM...)


Paranoid delusions is not an excuse. Instead of doing the right thing, following the laws (like this whistleblower has done) and waiting for nothing to happen (which the whistle blower did) before going to the next step by going to the people who have oversight (Intelligence Congressional committee like the current whistleblower did) and did not hop a plane and run to our enemies for them to use the knowledge to attack our citizens with (like Snowden did).

No Snowden is not an American hero, heroes don't run and hide under an enemy nations skirts feeding them information on how to attack our citizens.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2019)

All this damning evidence of extortion and bribery is secondhand hearsay!

“do me a favor though” -conald

“we do it all the time. Get over it” - mulvaney

This is gonna keep getting funnier for us. Poor trumptards


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Because he is a FIRST hand Witness to the UTTER corruption of the Deep State, and KNEW any thing he turned over would get SQUASHED (Probably along with HIM...)


Ok boomer


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2019)

Captain Trump Loses It


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## mooray (Nov 14, 2019)

I think Trump and his white trash ways represent what most republicans feel on the inside, as opposed to disagreeing and looking the other way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2019)

Did your grand daddy fight in Korea? Lot's of America's allies did and spilled blood there including Britain, Australia and Canada. So, is it orders from Putin, or is Donald trying to get a trade deal with China after painting himself into a corner by being the worst negotiator in human history? Looks like Trump is stabbing yet another ally in the back.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump hikes price tag for US forces in Korea almost 500% as Seoul questions alliance*









Trump hikes price tag for US forces in Korea almost 400% as Seoul questions alliance | CNN Politics


Secretary of Defense Mark Esper landed in South Korea on Thursday to navigate renewed threats from an "enraged" North Korea and newly heightened strain in the alliance with Seoul that congressional aides, lawmakers and Korea experts say has been caused by President Donald Trump.




www.cnn.com





Washington (CNN)Secretary of Defense Mark Esper landed in South Korea on Thursday to navigate renewed threats from an "enraged" North Korea and newly heightened strain in the alliance with Seoul that congressional aides, lawmakers and Korea experts say has been caused by President Donald Trump.

*Trump is demanding that South Korea pay roughly 500% more in 2020 to cover the cost of keeping US troops on the peninsula, a congressional aide and an administration official confirmed to CNN.
The price hike has frustrated Pentagon officials and deeply concerned Republican and Democratic lawmakers, according to military officials and congressional aides. It has angered and unnerved Seoul, where leaders are questioning US commitment to their alliance and wondering whether Trump will pull US forces if they don't pay up.
"Nothing says I love you like a shakedown," said Vipin Narang, an associate professor at MIT who follows the Korean peninsula, summarizing South Korean uncertainty about the US.*
Hard feelings
In the US, congressional aides and Korea experts familiar with the talks say the President's $4.7 billion demand came out of thin air, sending State and Defense Department officials scrambling to justify the number with a slew of new charges that may include Seoul paying some costs for US personnel present on the peninsula and for troops and equipment that rotate through.
Negotiations are underway as North Korea threatens to step up its weapons development, deepening Seoul's anxiety. On Thursday, Pyongyang condemned US-South Korean joint military exercises, saying it was "enraged" and threatening to respond with "force in kind."
North Korea has already launched 24 missiles this year, each a violation of UN resolutions, to match the country's previous annual record for firing off projectiles that threaten South Korea and Japan, according to Bruce Klingner, a senior fellow at the Heritage Foundation.
Germany, France and the United Kingdom recently condemned Pyongyang for the launches, saying they undermined regional security and stability. Meanwhile, South Korean leaders are acutely aware that Trump has downplayed the launches, saying he is "not at all" troubled by them.
"There are a lot of hard feelings," Klingner said of South Korean views of the US right now, adding that "people are questioning the viability of the US as an ally."

That's being driven in part by US acquiescence to North Korea's missile launches, which "is raising angst... about whether the US is a reliable ally," Klingner said. "The exorbitant push to further increase the US demand for the cost of stationing US forces overseas is adding to that."
Scott Snyder, director of the US-Korea policy program at the Council on Foreign Relations, said the extreme nature of the price hike is creating "worry that Trump is doing this as a pretext for withdrawal" of US troops.
"The main side effect that I see is that it raises questions about the credibility of the United States as a protector, as an alliance partner," Snyder said. "And that's not good for the relationship."
The administration official said the argument is that the US does many things to ensure South Korean security that haven't been accurately accounted for, for decades. "It was one thing when Korea was recovering from the war, but now they're one of the world's leading economies," the official said.
"The Koreans have said themselves they ultimately want to take over the security of Korea and stand as a peer in the security sphere," the official said. Now, "they need to make some fundamental investments to get where they say they want to be, so this is an opportunity for them."
Shared responsibility
A spokesperson for the State Department, which has the lead on negotiations, said that "sustaining the costs of our global military presence is not a burden that should fall on the US taxpayer alone, but is a responsibility that should be shared fairly with allies and partners who benefit from our presence."
The Korean embassy did not return requests for comment.
The US-South Korea cost sharing agreement has been in place for decades and, until Trump, was renegotiated every five years. During the 2016 campaign, candidate Trump declared that he would pull US troops from the peninsula if he didn't get 100% compensation for their presence.
Last year, when the Special Measures Agreement came up for negotiation, Trump asked for a 50% increase from Seoul. Ultimately, the two sides agreed South Korea would pay 8% over the prior year's cost, but that the agreement would be renegotiated yearly.
This year, Trump raised the asking price from approximately $1 billion to $5 billion before being convinced by officials at the State Department and Pentagon to winnow that down to $4.7 billion, according to a congressional aide and the administration official.
Esper, like other administration officials, has refused to confirm that figure publicly, saying Wednesday only that "we have asked for a significant increase in the cost-sharing for our deployed troops."

Klingner is one of several Korea experts who suggest that Trump pulled the figure out of thin air. Officials at the relevant agencies and aides in Congress who follow Asia are similarly perplexed. "I have no idea where the President pulled this number from," said the congressional aide.
"It seems pretty clear ... that State and DOD were working to figure out how to justify the $5 billion figure... it's not like, 'We were developing a new concept that includes the following 17 categories and this is what it comes to.' It was a backwards process," said the aide characterized the reaction to be one of shock, " 'the President wants $5 billion and how do we justify that to the Koreans?' They were throwing everything in there that allowed them to argue with a straight face that this covers the burden-sharing costs of the alliance."
To justify the price tag, officials at State and the Pentagon expanded the costs Seoul would cover "from basing, sewage, the usual things, to include 'readiness,'" the aide said. Administration officials would not confirm that.
But it could mean charging Seoul for joint military exercises, including rotational forces that aren't always present on the peninsula. "So if we had bombers stop by the peninsula as a show of force, I guess like an Uber driver, we would bill them for the trip," the aide said.
The US may also ask South Korea to pay for "a whole range of personnel costs for US personnel stationed on Peninsula," the aide said. In response, the aide said, the Koreans are asking, " 'Are you guys mercenaries now? Is this a business arrangement?' "

Military officials have told CNN they are distressed about the request and that they have been concerned the President's foreign policy decision making could increasingly be shaped by his concerns about the 2020 election campaign or impeachment pressure.
The congressional aide said Pentagon officials are expressing their discomfort on Capitol Hill as well. "The career professionals and career military: they're beside themselves," the aide said, "but [Trump is] the commander in chief, so they're in a box."
"The Koreans are outraged," the aide continued, particularly because elections are coming in April and they don't think the cost increase is defensible in their National Assembly.
Council on Foreign Relations expert Snyder said that historically, the formula for cost sharing has seen increases of 5% to 10%, but "the gap between 5% and almost 500%... stretches the bounds of political plausibility."
A particular hurdle, Snyder said, is any request that Seoul pay for assets "that may be used in the event of a conflict, but that aren't actually based in Korea. That's the most sensitive question if you're talking about the Korean taxpayer."
'A lot of concern'
Sen. Edward Markey, the leading Democrat on the Senate Foreign Relations subcommittee on Asia said that he was "troubled by President Trump's demand. ... If South Korea decides that it is better off without the United States, President Trump will have undermined an over 60-year shared commitment to peace, stability, and rule of law. The region is less safe when countries lose confidence in America's ability to lead."
Sen. Cory Gardner of Colorado, the Republican chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations subcommittee on Asia, did not respond to repeated requests for comment. Neither did the second ranking Republican on the subcommittee, Sen. Marco Rubio of Florida, or the chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, Sen. James Risch of Idaho.
Behind closed doors though, the congressional aide echoed another colleague on Capitol Hill, saying that "there's a lot of concern up here with both Democratic and Republican staff. People ... are not happy. They think this is really dangerous."
CNN's Barbara Starr contributed to this report


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2019)

It sure doesn't look like Trump and the republicans picked up any new voters since 2018. From what I've seen in the media they have lost the middle and millions of republicans have walked away from the party. Those who were patriots and had any personal integrity and decency are long gone from the GOP. 

This is only the opening phase and I figure the house is gonna end up wielding the inherent powers of congress to compel testimony from witnesses. That might mean the house sergeant at arms hiring a few of dozen ex FBI agents to arrest subpoenaed witnesses who refuse to appear and renting jail space from the city of DC. Bill Barr might be snatched one morning on his way to work, his security detail would be powerless to stop them, if they had a legal arrest warrant from the house. It's also hard to see how they could avoid doing testifying at the trial, if these witnesses refused to obey subpoenas to appear issued by the chief justice of the SCOTUS during the senate impeachment trial and the DOJ refused to act. *It would be hard for Pence to avoid testifying, he would be present in the senate during the trial!*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ex-Republican cries as she explains why she left GOP*


----------



## mooray (Nov 14, 2019)

Good post on Korea. They're pretty rad and an awesome ally to have in the region. We should be going out of our way to keep the relationship healthy.


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 14, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Paranoid delusions


The only delusional one is you... he took the EVIDENCE of that DEEP STATE CORRUPTION ( that very well MAY have ended his LIFE) with him. Let me repeat that he took evidence... EVIDENCE that all you delusional tards shout down as LIES. Another repeat YOU are the delusional one...


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 14, 2019)

BREAKING NEWS
The "California Raisins" will testify for Schiff. He found out that "they heard it through the grapevine"


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 14, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> The only delusional one is you... he took the EVIDENCE of that DEEP STATE CORRUPTION ( that very well MAY have ended his LIFE) with him. Let me repeat that he took evidence... EVIDENCE that all you delusional tards shout down as LIES. Another repeat YOU are the delusional one...


okay random cap guy


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 14, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> When society is RULED by lies, telling the TRUTH is a REVOLUTIONARY act. George Orwell (paraphrased). He was truly insightful into the human condition, and mob mentality.


I don't care i believe Putin.


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 14, 2019)

Deny it all you want he IS your President. And he has a question for you... below, his tweet:

Where’s the Fake Whistleblower?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 15, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Deny it all you want he IS your President. And he has a question for you... below, his tweet:
> 
> Where’s the Fake Whistleblower?


Under Trump's skin, obviously.


----------



## yocan (Nov 15, 2019)

WTF


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 15, 2019)

yocan said:


> WTF


Hello new sock puppet.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> The only delusional one is you... he took the EVIDENCE of that DEEP STATE CORRUPTION ( that very well MAY have ended his LIFE) with him. Let me repeat that he took evidence... EVIDENCE that all you delusional tards shout down as LIES. Another repeat YOU are the delusional one...


Little tip that I practice daily reading posts like the above, don't believe shit just because people say it.



WolfieLee said:


> Deny it all you want he IS your President. And he has a question for you... below, his tweet:
> 
> Where’s the Fake Whistleblower?


You know he lies constantly right? And that his minions keep having to answer that they too are perfectly fine lying to you as long as they get to do it while not under oath. 

The funniest thing is how you don't get what you said about Snowden and this whistle blower is so ass backwards. This whistle blower is the only one that can out their name legally because they followed the letter of the laws to make America aware of wrong doing. Snowden smuggled information out of the country and gave it to Putin who then attacked us. 

Do you care that Russia is attacking our democracy?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 15, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Deny it all you want he IS your President. And he has a question for you... below, his tweet:
> 
> Where’s the Fake Whistleblower?


Helpless stooge you have no idea how perversely cucked you sound. Youre like a 5th string water boy


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 15, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> The "California Raisins" will testify for Schiff. He found out that "they heard it through the grapevine"


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Deny it all you want he IS your President. And he has a question for you... below, his tweet:
> 
> Where’s the Fake Whistleblower?


I can't actually see the tweet you posted btw.

Edit: Nevermind, that was the tweet, I thought the tweet picture didn't post, and you were commenting on it under it. I see now that 'Where's the fake whistle blower is the tweet. 

Trump NEEEDS this guy outed because he already leaked the name and is screwed for not only breaking the law withholding the complaint from congress, and if the name @Bugeye outed was real, is someone who also is noted in the Mueller report and Trump needs to have some dirt on them to use in a court of law when he is out of office.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did your grand daddy fight in Korea? Lot's of America's allies did and spilled blood there including Britain, Australia and Canada. So, is it orders from Putin, or is Donald trying to get a trade deal with China after painting himself into a corner by being the worst negotiator in human history? Looks like Trump is stabbing yet another ally in the back.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump hikes price tag for US forces in Korea almost 500% as Seoul questions alliance*
> 
> ...




tRUmp pulls out a classic mob protection scam, it would be a shame if something bad happen to you,for the right price you can be under my protection.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp pulls out a classic mob protection scam, it would be a shame if something bad happen to you,for the right price you can be under my protection.


i don't even think it's that...i think he's just so fucking money obsessed that he CAN'T quit trying to fuck people over, even if they're our allies...there are no allies for trump, just marks to be fucked over...


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 15, 2019)

He treats every penny that comes into the government as if it's his money, that's probably because he plans on stealing as much of it as possible.


----------



## gwheels (Nov 15, 2019)

It is fascinating to watch. Being Canadian there is one thing I really do not understand.

Republicans have to agree or vote for impeachment to make it possible?

Is there any way to impeach a president without actual criminal proceedings? Without a consensus past the percentage required?

And if they can not impeach him is this just to show he is corrupt for the next election? Because i dont think the republicans are going to shift their vote ever. So that would make it like a belt of watches....a complete waist of time.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 15, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> The only delusional one is you... he took the EVIDENCE of that DEEP STATE CORRUPTION ( that very well MAY have ended his LIFE) with him. Let me repeat that he took evidence... EVIDENCE that all you delusional tards shout down as LIES. Another repeat YOU are the delusional one...


Lol. You're dumb. I like it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2019)

gwheels said:


> It is fascinating to watch. Being Canadian there is one thing I really do not understand.
> 
> Republicans have to agree or vote for impeachment to make it possible?
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impeachment_in_the_United_States

you don't have to read the whole thing, the first paragraph outlines it pretty well. the house of representatives votes on whether to impeach or not, but the senate carries out the actual impeachment. at this point in time, the house is mostly democratic, while the senate is mostly republican. so the house will probably vote to proceed with the impeachment, but the republicans will more than likely shitcan the whole thing....
and it's far from a waste of time. the more people who can be shown the error of their ways before election day, the less chance trump will be re-elected.
the noose is closing on him, he's running to his loaded supreme court to protect his tax returns...people with nothing to hide do not take a tax case to the supreme court....the more pressure that can be kept on him and his corrupt administration, the less time they have to fuck up anything new....


----------



## gwheels (Nov 15, 2019)

The longer it goes on the more heinous it appears too. It is not really a smear campaign so much as a he actually did this...think about it campaign.

The whole world is watching...that is for sure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2019)

it's been a rude awakening for a lot of people. many of us thought this wasn't possible, that there couldn't possible be enough stupid people to elect trump, and technically, there weren't. he won because of the ridiculous electoral system we have. the actual votes of the people do not matter in America, the votes of the Electors who are picked by political parties are what count....
https://www.archives.gov/federal-register/electoral-college/electors.html

just look at the first and last sections...that's how they get picked, and how they can change their loyalties with no warning and vote against the people of their own states...that's how trump got into office, faithless electors. what an appropriate name for people who ignored the trust placed in them...i wonder what it cost trump to buy their votes, and steal the election?


----------



## mooray (Nov 15, 2019)

Pisses me off that he's ruined the careers of old school proper government workers, the selfless ones that have committed their entire careers and lives to something they believe in, then this fatshit spoiled brat comes in like a white trash tornado and sends them packing. These are people that have worked with everyone back to Reagan. They're not partisan and have done great work, but unfortunately that's the problem. Trump needs people that are partisan and are willing to compromise their integrity for him. He's level ten unAmerian and such a giant piece of shit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's been a rude awakening for a lot of people. many of us thought this wasn't possible, that there couldn't possible be enough stupid people to elect trump, and technically, there weren't. he won because of the ridiculous electoral system we have. the actual votes of the people do not matter in America, the votes of the Electors who are picked by political parties are what count....
> https://www.archives.gov/federal-register/electoral-college/electors.html
> 
> just look at the first and last sections...that's how they get picked, and how they can change their loyalties with no warning and vote against the people of their own states...that's how trump got into office, faithless electors. what an appropriate name for people who ignored the trust placed in them...i wonder what it cost trump to buy their votes, and steal the election?


I am not aware of any electoral member that voted against their state's popular vote in 2016.


----------



## mooray (Nov 15, 2019)

There are usually a couple/few. I found a great chart showing that info once, I'll see if I can find it...


----------



## mooray (Nov 15, 2019)

Here we go:





Historical U.S. Presidential Elections 1789-2020 - 270toWin


View a map, results and history from each of the 59 prior U.S. presidential elections.




www.270towin.com






> There were seven faithless presidential electors. Aside from 1872 - death of Horace Greeley - it is the greatest number since electors began casting one vote each for president and vice president (12th Amendment, 1804). Three additional faithless votes, one each in Colorado, Maine and Minnesota, were disallowed.


----------



## mooray (Nov 15, 2019)

The republican lawyer has been okay so far. Seems like he's being respectful of her service. Nunes though, he needs a kick in the taint with the boot knife from Road House.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2019)

mooray said:


> The republican lawyer has been okay so far. Seems like he's being respectful of her service. Nunes though, he needs a kick in the taint with the boot knife from Road House.


Nunes is a pig.......vote republicans out


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2019)

6 thump associates have been convicted in Mueller related investigations.......winning


----------



## mooray (Nov 15, 2019)

Yeah, it was a big nothing burger.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2019)

This so far has been an incredible testimony from Marie Yovanovitch. I’m glad I got to see this and see her defend her good name . Donald trump you misogynistic despicable racist piece of trash bastard disgracing this women like this. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2019)

Adam Schiff just nailed it!
He is absolutely Brilliant!
Applause from inside!
Another solid nail in trumps coffin at this 2 nd day of the public impeachment trial.


----------



## mooray (Nov 15, 2019)

Aww I missed it. Thought it was over.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2019)

mooray said:


> Aww I missed it. Thought it was over.


I can’t find the closing video for you yet. But it should be available soon. Watch it, you will get chills. Adam sums it all up so simple and perfectly.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 15, 2019)

She got a standing ovation after testifying, that has to be a first and says a lot about how people feel about Combover Caligula.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2019)

That DOUBLE GAVEL SMACKDOWN on that sow Stefanik was golden .... bwhahaha


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2019)

generally, i'm in favor of leniency to service people, they're in tough situations, with lead flying, and enemies trying to kill them....none of these cases seem that way to me...all of these cases seem like they were or were going to be proven, and trump stepped in to give a message to American service people...that it's ok to murder people as long as you're wearing an American uniform..

https://www.npr.org/2019/11/15/780029994/trump-pardons-2-service-members-accused-of-war-crimes-and-restores-anothers-rank

THIS is the behaviour trump rewards? these are the people who he thinks deserve a pardon? an officer who ordered his men to kill unarmed men? an officer who murdered a man he was supposed to be interrogating? an officer who posed with the corpse of an enemy combatant, like he was a trophy animal ? these are the kind of soldiers trump thinks we need?

"In the White House statement, press secretary Grisham underscored the notion that Trump will have the last word on military justice. 
"The President, as Commander-in-Chief, is ultimately responsible for ensuring that the law is enforced and when appropriate, that mercy is granted," she wrote."

wow, could we have a more unqualified person in the position?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> generally, i'm in favor of leniency to service people, they're in tough situations, with lead flying, and enemies trying to kill them....none of these cases seem that way to me...all of these cases seem like they were or were going to be proven, and trump stepped in to give a message to American service people...that it's ok to murder people as long as you're wearing an American uniform..
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/11/15/780029994/trump-pardons-2-service-members-accused-of-war-crimes-and-restores-anothers-rank
> 
> ...


Trump is trying to numb everyone so when he pardons Stone he can justify it to his cult. He wanted to pardon Blago for trying to get his for selling Obama's seat. He pardoned the Sheriff for his racist driven abuse of people in his care. And the internet troll.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Trump is trying to numb everyone so when he pardons Stone he can justify it to his cult. He wanted to pardon Blago for trying to get his for selling Obama's seat. He pardoned the Sheriff for his racist driven abuse of people in his care. And the internet troll.


you keep attaching logical reasoning to things that trump does...you can't do that....when you're trying to understand insanity, logical thinking doesn't get you anywhere. i think he pardoned those people because he thinks they did exactly what they are accused of, and he want more service people to do those kinds of things....he wants our military to be a band of trained killers he can use to eliminate his personal opponents, without any questions, and the more people like this that he has to work with, the better he likes it...self preservation, a basic instinct...no higher reasoning necessary


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Trump is trying to numb everyone so when he pardons Stone he can justify it to his cult. He wanted to pardon Blago for trying to get his for selling Obama's seat. He pardoned the Sheriff for his racist driven abuse of people in his care. And the internet troll.


If he pardons Stone that means Roger is free and clear, but with no 5th amendment protection, this makes him extraordinarily vulnerable as a witness against Trump. The only use Roger would be for a deal is to testify against Trump at the impeachment trial and the trial won't go into the Russian business covered by Mueller. Roger would have many grand jury, congressional hearings and blue ribbon panels ahead of him and a pardoned Roger Stone would be naked without his 5th amendment rights. Donald would have to trust Roger to lie for him after he pardons him, would you trust Roger? Besides, Donald and Roger were part of a criminal conspiracy together, his pardon for these crimes that directly implicate the president might not hold up in the SCOTUS. 

I think this shit has been explained in detail to Trump by his lawyers and it's the kind of information he pays attention to and can absorb. There are no advantages to Trump for pardoning anybody involved in these conspiracies and too many disadvantages, except for family (maybe), everybody gets tossed under the bus. What if Donald has a nervous collapse and is incapable of pardoning anybody, even his family? The only one who might have a signed pardon in his pocket already is Bill Barr, at least he better have one, or he's gonna go to prison. Even a pardon won't save him from the inherent powers of congress and 10 years in the congressional jail though.

These clowns are gonna be desperate and will try to steal the election if they can in 2020, if they lose it all, they will all end up in prison.


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you keep attaching logical reasoning to things that trump does...you can't do that....when you're trying to understand insanity, logical thinking doesn't get you anywhere. i think he pardoned those people because he thinks they did exactly what they are accused of, and he want more service people to do those kinds of things....he wants our military to be a band of trained killers he can use to eliminate his personal opponents, without any questions, and the more people like this that he has to work with, the better he likes it...self preservation, a basic instinct...no higher reasoning necessary


Donald is logical, but he is also emotionally and socially retarded (brain damaged) he is also highly impulse driven and needed a clean up crew following him around all of his life. This time a lot of the crew worked for and were loyal to Uncle Sam and instead of cleaning the shit up for him, they are shoving it back down his throat. Pardoning anybody will do Donald no good, it will make things worse for him, he knows this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> All the crying and moaning because they lost an election. Well socialist don't like elections. They need a leader they can all bow down to. They are loving the way Venezuela govt was setup. That's what they would just love. Haha...the only way they can beat him is to try to find something he did, does not matter what they think they can find. They really look pathetic as they try to tell a tail from Adam, there loony looking lying piece of manure that he is. Americans will see thru th this BS and re elect the Donald again. It's all fucking made up....completely . Wake the fuck up . That's my 2 cents. Now all I have to say about it. I am sure there will be those that disagree with me. Ready for the childlike responses and name calling, because that's what most resort to. Now on to growing, what this site was truly designed for. Puff puff pass.


At least yer using a sock for this shit now...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> It's not allowed in court. Imagine what your life would be like if it was....how dumb.


They got Donald a thousand different ways on a thousand different crimes mister sock. *Jesus, 2 bullshit posts in the grow sections and straight to politics and onto this thread to troll mindless drivel! 
Most socks show a little more class Joined yesterday at 4:30 PM, did yer regular account get banned, or is yer asshole smarting real bad?*


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2019)

Their intentions are in the open now. Look into Bill Barrs speech before the Federalist Society this year. He argues that the founding fathers really wanted a king that is immune to the legislative branch. I guess if you want a king you should pick a soulless madman with a lust for power and no regard for human life.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> There the insults go..lol....tis tis..
> ....does not matter when I joined. Free county, threats...here we go...
> Haha. It's all for show, and a poor movie at that.....haha....it is amusing....haha...to see what they will lie and they to fabricate....haha...


if you're going to troll, could you at least learn how to form a coherent sentence? what the fuck does "to see what they will lie and they to fabricate" mean? that's just fucking separate words that don't mean anything put together in that order....
which is what i expect from a trump supporter, incoherence and stupidity


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> all I have to say about it.


Just another lying sock


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> All the crying and moaning because they lost an election. Well socialist don't like elections. They need a leader they can all bow down to. They are loving the way Venezuela govt was setup. That's what they would just love. Haha...the only way they can beat him is to try to find something he did, does not matter what they think they can find. They really look pathetic as they try to tell a tail from Adam, there loony looking lying piece of manure that he is. Americans will see thru th this BS and re elect the Donald again. It's all fucking made up....completely . Wake the fuck up . That's my 2 cents. Now all I have to say about it. I am sure there will be those that disagree with me. Ready for the childlike responses and name calling, because that's what most resort to. Now on to growing, what this site was truly designed for. Puff puff pass.


If conalds extortion is all made up, then why did mulvaney say “we do it all the time, get over it” and store grandpa racists extortion calls in a super secret server?

you can read the transcript yourself, if your third grade education allows. “do me a favor though”.

I’m sure as a trump lover, name calling makes you very sad and you hate anyone who does a lot of name calling, right?

triggered child


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> Sorry to upset you more....it my spelling check...haha...more insults..name calling....haha...libs always show themselves.


Another Trumper snowflake, a mindless sheep bleating for civility while insulting the intelligence of decent people. You're a racist sock, a treasonous fool and will be treated as such. So did ya get run out of Dodge, or is this sock just to save your regular account the embarrassment? Same old ego behind the accounts and ya can still feel the sting, just like before.

None of the patriots here are upset by the impeachment hearings, we like seeing justice done. You appear to be rather excited though, so much so ya created a sock just for the occasion, if ya were smart you'd also use a VPN. You've been here before and ya never fared very well then either, it shines through in your post history. Joined Yesterday at 4:30 PM, 2 posts in the grow section and no likes yet, go back to the grow section and con some likes for fuck sake, at least be a competent sock!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> Wonder how many people would go to jail on heresay. Haha...want to change laws to get him on rummers...lmao





Timbo0716 said:


> Haha. It's all for show, and a poor movie at that.....haha....it is amusing....haha...to see what they will lie and they to fabricate....haha...


I can imagine how upset you must be that "the most transparent president in history" won't allow anyone with firsthand knowledge to testify, or turn over any documents requested to prove his innocents. 

ha ha because ha ha, truth , ha ha ....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> Wonder how many people would go to jail on heresay. Haha...want to change laws to get him on rummers...lmao


You can’t even spell basic words correctly

uneducated whites. Gee they make the world such a great place


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


>


Soros groups mobilizing to make Kushner pay back the millions he borrowed from Soros.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> There the insults go..lol....tis tis..
> ....does not matter when I joined. Free county, threats...here we go...
> Haha. It's all for show, and a poor movie at that.....haha....it is amusing....haha...to see what they will lie and they to fabricate....haha...


Save some ellipses for the rest of us.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just another lying sock


I haven't engaged one of these morons in weeks. There is no point to it. They all claim that they want rational conversation on the subject but no matter what you do it ends up coming down to their belief in a totally untrue and founded on innuendo alone "narrative" being pushed unanimously and vociferously by the phalanx of right-wing media mouthpieces. And there are always a couple of hundred youtube videos for them to rely on as support for their ridiculous beliefs, so what is the point.

I guess I am becoming used to the fact that this is the way its going to be in society for the rest of my life at least. Our elections will come down to a razor's edge of people in very few states for some time to come. It feels dangerously unstable to me and I expect that it will probably take some major event that really shakes the paradigm - god knows what will shake out.

The problem with populism is that you never really know how many nut jobs and individuals suffering from varying degrees of mental impairment you have in society until its too late - and then what do you do? I doubt this will end well.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


>


I love you guys and your Soros shit.

Plan:
1. Pick victim​2. Demonize them​3. Loudly denounce them and anybody who has ever had any association with them.​​This sounds like something out of the transcripts of the Central Committee in the 1930s.

I like George Soros, he triggers you alt-right type. It is funny.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2019)

Here's the kind of thing I am talking about. In witnessing the tactics of Trump et al, I am reminded of this sort of thing. It is from the History of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union (Bolshevik), 1939. I should have known it would be online. Its a classic. Here just a smidge of the early 1930s. It is far from the worst and pretty representative of the entire book. Its got it all... conspiracy theories, demonization, false representations of popular support, hunting down anybody "tainted" by any association with the chosen subject of demonization. This is what we are heading too but in a slightly more subtle way.

Just read it in the voice of Sean Hannity

The achievements of Socialism in our country were a cause of rejoicing not only to the Party, and not only to the workers and collective farmers, but also to our Soviet intelligentsia, and to all honest citizens of the Soviet Union.​​But they were no cause of rejoicing to the remnants of the defeated exploiting classes; on the contrary, they only enraged them the more as time went on.​​They infuriated the lickspittles of the defeated classes—the puny remnants of the following of Bukharin and Trotsky.​​These gentry were guided in their evaluation of the achievements of the workers and collective farmers not by the interests of the people, who applauded every such achievement, but by the interests of their own wretched and putrid faction, which had lost all contact with the realities of life. Since the achievements of Socialism in our country meant the victory of the policy of the Party and the utter bankruptcy of their own policy, these gentry, instead of admitting the obvious facts and joining the common cause, began to revenge themselves on the Party and the people for their own failure, for their own bankruptcy; they began to resort to foul play and sabotage against the cause of the workers and collective farmers, to blow up pits, set fire to factories, and commit acts of wrecking in collective and state farms, with the object of undoing the achievements of the workers and collective farmers and evoking popular discontent against the Soviet Government. And in order, while doing so, to shield their puny group from exposure and destruction, they simulated loyalty to the Party, fawned upon it, eulogized it, cringed before it more and more, while in reality continuing their underhand, subversive activities against the workers and peasants.​​At the Seventeenth Party Congress, Bukharin, Rykov and Tomsky made repentant speeches, praising the Party and extolling its achievements to the skies. But the congress detected a ring of insincerity and duplicity in their speeches; for what the Party expects from its members is not eulogies and rhapsodies over its achievements, but conscientious work on the Socialist front. And this was what the Bukharinites had showed no signs of for a long time. The Party saw that the hollow speeches of these gentry were in reality meant for their supporters outside the congress, to serve as a lesson to them in duplicity, and a call to them not to laydowntheirarms.​​Speeches were also made at the Seventeenth Congress by the Trotskyites Zinoviev and Kamenev, who lashed themselves extravagantly for their mistakes, and eulogized the Party no less extravagantly for its achievements. But the congress could not help seeing that both their nauseating self-castigation and their fulsome praise of the Party were only meant to hide an uneasy and unclean conscience. However, the Party did not yet know or suspect that while these gentry were making their cloying speeches at the congress they were hatching a villainous plot against the life of S. M. Kirov.​​On December 1, 1934, S. M. Kirov was foully murdered in the Smolny, in Leningrad, by a shot from a revolver.​​The assassin was caught red-handed and turned out to be a member of a secret counter-revolutionary group made up of members of an anti-Soviet group of Zinovievites in Leningrad.​​S. M. Kirov was loved by the Party and the working class, and his murder stirred the people profoundly, sending a wave of wrath and deep sorrow through the country.​​The investigation established that in 1933 and 1934 an underground counter-revolutionary terrorist group had been formed in Leningrad consisting of former members of the Zinoviev opposition and headed by a so-called "Leningrad Centre." The purpose of this group was to murder leaders of the Communist Party. S. M. Kirov was chosen as the first victim. The testimony of the members of this counter-revolutionary group showed that they were connected with representatives of foreign capitalist states and were receiving funds from them.​​The exposed members of this organization were sentenced by the Military Collegium of the Supreme Court of the U.S.S.R. to the supreme penalty—to be shot.​​1939 History of CPSU.​​.​​​


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> Can't wait for IG report.


If you hate name calling then why do you suck trumps dick


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> Can't wait for IG report.


gonna be better than the Nunes Memo from what i've heard.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> All the crying and moaning because they lost an election. Well socialist don't like elections. They need a leader they can all bow down to. They are loving the way Venezuela govt was setup. That's what they would just love. Haha...the only way they can beat him is to try to find something he did, does not matter what they think they can find. They really look pathetic as they try to tell a tail from Adam, there loony looking lying piece of manure that he is. Americans will see thru th this BS and re elect the Donald again. It's all fucking made up....completely . Wake the fuck up . That's my 2 cents. Now all I have to say about it. I am sure there will be those that disagree with me. Ready for the childlike responses and name calling, because that's what most resort to. Now on to growing, what this site was truly designed for. Puff puff pass.


Trump is actively breaking the law to get dirt on a American citizen he is afraid to run against by asking foreign countries to manufacture it up for him, using the full power of the President of the United States to force it. He has stonewalled congress since January of this year when they actually started to try to hold him and his minions accountable for breaking the law when the Democrats took the gavel in the House.

He does not get to run around breaking laws leaving America vulnerable to the ongoing attack on us just because you guys don't want dear leader upset. 


Timbo0716 said:


> Wonder how many people would go to jail on heresay. Haha...want to change laws to get him on rummers...lmao


Are you ok with Russia attacking our country? Because I am not. And this is not about him going to jail, it is about him abusing his power and screwing up his troll on the Democrats by withholding a whistle blower complaint longer than he was legally allowed to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2019)

Timbo0716 said:


> Can't wait for IG report.


You mean this guy...
*REPORT: TRUMP WANTS TO FIRE THE INSPECTOR GENERAL WHO BROUGHT HIM DOWN*
*Trump reportedly believes the politically-impartial watchdog should be dismissed for his disloyalty.*








Report: Trump Wants to Fire the Inspector General Who Brought Him Down


Trump reportedly believes the politically-impartial watchdog should be dismissed for his disloyalty.




www.vanityfair.com





or how about this
*“EMBARRASSING PREVARICATION AND A REMARKABLE DISPLAY OF INEPTITUDE”: A NEW I.G. REPORT DETAILS POLITICAL TARGETING AT STATE*








A New I.G. Report Details Political Targeting at State


Imperfect as it is, the report details a collaboration between Trumpworld and conservative media outlets like Breitbart to root out Obama holdovers.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2019)

tRUmp headed to Walter Reed late this afternoon to get portions of his annual physical without any prior notice. What a crock of shit, a Saturday night physical. Sounds like something serious, hope it's painful and fatal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp headed to Walter Reed late this afternoon to get portions of his annual physical without any prior notice. What a crock of shit, a Saturday night physical. Sounds like something serious, hope it's painful and fatal.


Sounds like the stress might be getting to Donald, they have the very best drugs there for that! Donald could use a nice tranquilizer and I'm sure the doctors there are eager to relieve his stress and help him to relax. Or perhaps he's having heart issues, stress (cortisol levels) in the preceding 90 days is the biggest predictor of a heart attack. The dear leader has been battling the world alone, a normal person would have eaten a bullet by now. Self delusion might be protecting his ego, but reality seeps through at some level, he knows they got him by the balls.

I honestly think Mitch McConnell is gonna figure out a way to fuck him while minimizing the damage to the GOP senate. It only takes a simple majority to make the senate vote on his guilt a secret vote, and there are enough GOP senators who are up for reelection in 2022 and 2024 and those in blue or swing states, to do Donald. Mitch knows if the GOP senate finds him not guilty, they will lose the senate in 2020, Donald would run wild up to and during the election, 2020 would be an election to make him king for life.

Mitch is a sneaky bastard and Donald is his biggest problem, I'm sure he shares you concerns and hopes about Donald's health! If Donald croaked suddenly Mitch would be the happiest man in Washington.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2019)

Rumor mill already saying tRUmp is faking illness and will resign for health reasons.


----------



## mooray (Nov 16, 2019)

Wow, that would be amazing to watch him tuck tail. That's some next level private bone spurs shit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2019)

Maybe the dr. Will say the job is too high anxiety and stressful for his health and he will have to resign.  everyone will understand and totally support him leaving office.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2019)

Rumors are coming from republicans


----------



## mooray (Nov 16, 2019)

Any chance you have a link handy?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor mill already saying tRUmp is faking illness and will resign for health reasons.


He knows that as soon as the oath for a new POTUS is sworn, the cuffs will go on, he can't resign, too many pending criminal charges and Pence would never pardon him and expect get one himself from the next POTUS. Donald has no way out except to run to Russia on AF1 and he had better do that, if he's able, before the senate trial begins. He has done Putin enough favors to earn asylum from a "deep state coup", but Putin has no use for him and the price would be too great. Donald has to win the presidency and senate in 2020 or run to Russia, he knows that Mitch secretly wants his ass and this impeachment trial represents the best chance to get rid of Donald before 2020. Mitch and all the GOP senators running in 2020 will vote against impeachment and if it's a secret vote they will make sure it leaks that they supported the great leader.

If Donald resigns he will be fucked overnight and in jail, or under a judge's orders to STFU and not tweet or make public statements, Mitch will want Trump's silence the most. He is already an unindicted co conspirator in the Michael Cohen case and there would be plenty of other charges pending as well.


----------



## mooray (Nov 16, 2019)

It could also be a behind-the-scenes negotiation for "if you go quietly, you won't end up in jail".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2019)

*Pelosi to Trump: When you come after the whistleblower, 'you're in my wheelhouse'*








Pelosi to Trump: When you come after the whistleblower, 'you're in my wheelhouse' | CNN Politics


House Speaker Nancy Pelosi said she told President Donald Trump that he's in her "wheelhouse" when he attacks the whistleblower, whose complaint initially prompted the House impeachment inquiry of the President.




www.cnn.com





Washington (CNN)House Speaker Nancy Pelosi said she told President Donald Trump that he's in her wheelhouse when he attacks the whistleblower, whose complaint initially prompted the House impeachment inquiry of the President.

*In part of a CBS News interview released Saturday, Pelosi said: "I will make sure he does not intimidate the whistleblower. I was there. I told the President you're in my wheelhouse when you come after the whistleblower."*

Trump has repeatedly attacked and tried to discredit the whistleblower, and has made false claims about the individual on Twitter and at his rallies. A lawyer for the whistleblower sent a letter to the White House warning the President to "cease and desist" attacking his client.

Pelosi said: "This is really important, especially when it comes to intelligence, that someone who would be courageous enough to point out truth to power and then through the filter of a Trump appointed inspector general who found it of urgent concern and ... then took it to the next steps."
Pelosi said Trump has "every opportunity to present his case" before Congress, and could "take the oath of office or he could do it in writing."
The House Speaker said Trump's actions are "so much worse" than those of former President Richard Nixon, who faced impeachment amid the Watergate scandal but resigned before the House of Representatives could take a vote.

"But it's really a sad thing," Pelosi continued. "I mean, what the President did was so much worse than even what Richard Nixon did, that at some point Richard Nixon cared about the country enough to recognize that this could not continue."
The whistleblower's complaint alleges Trump abused his official powers "to solicit interference" from Ukraine in the 2020 election and that the White House took steps to cover it up. Trump has denied any wrongdoing.

A rough transcript released by the White House shows Trump repeatedly pushed Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate former Vice President Joe Biden, Trump's potential 2020 political rival, and his son Hunter Biden. There is no evidence of wrongdoing by Joe or Hunter Biden.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 18, 2019)

*House investigating whether Trump lied in U.S. Russia probe*

Last week, Trump's former deputy campaign chairman, Rick Gates, suggested in testimony during a jury trial in a criminal case that Trump talked to longtime adviser Roger Stone about WikiLeaks during the 2016 campaign.
Gates testified that after finishing a July 2016 call from Stone, Trump indicated that "more information would be coming," in an apparent reference to WikiLeaks.
Gates' testimony appeared to conflict with sworn written statements that Trump gave Mueller.
"I do not recall discussing WikiLeaks with him," Trump said of Stone in his written responses to Mueller. "Nor do I recall being aware of Mr. Stone having discussed WikiLeaks with individuals associated with my campaign.”
A federal judge on Oct. 25 granted the House's request for access to the grand jury secrets in the Mueller report.
The Trump administration appealed the ruling to the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit, which held an oral argument on Monday to debate whether to put the October ruling on hold while it considers the legal merits of the dispute.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2019)

This gonna do Dear Donald's heart condition no good at all!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*A year from Election Day, Democratic presidential contenders extend leads over Donald Trump: POLL*









A year from Election Day, Democratic presidential contenders extend leads over Donald Trump: POLL


A year from Election Day, Democratic presidential contenders extend leads over Donald Trump.




abcnews.go.com





A year before the nation votes, top Democratic contenders have extended their leads over President Donald Trump in the 2020 presidential race, with broad public concerns about the president’s leadership in the latest ABC News/Washington Post poll.

While former Vice President Joe Biden now leads Trump by 17 percentage points, other Democratic contenders show the most improvement: Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders’ advantage vs. Trump has gone from a non-significant 6 points in July to 12 in September to 17 now. Massachusetts Sen. Elizabeth Warren’s has gone from 7 to 11 to 15 points.



Impeachment is not the only factor, since the trend dates to early September. Among Trump’s broader challenges, six in 10 Americans or more say he’s not honest and trustworthy, lacks the kind of personality and temperament it takes to serve effectively and doesn’t understand their problems. Slightly smaller majorities doubt his deal-making, delivery of “needed change” to Washington and leadership generally.

Further, as reported last week, half support Trump’s impeachment and removal from office, 54% say his policies have made the United States less respected globally, 58% disapprove of his overall job performance and 66% say he’s acted unpresidentially since taking office. He’s the first president in modern polling never to have achieved majority approval, with the lowest average approval rating on record.

Yet Trump faced difficulties in 2016 and still prevailed in the Electoral College, if not in the popular vote. He remains strong in his base in this poll, produced for ABC by Langer Research Associates, with 70% support among conservatives vs. Biden, 76% among evangelical white Protestants and 79% among Republicans and Republican-leaning independents.

The Democrats have risks of their own. Their support is heavily concentrated in a handful of groups – for example, young adults, those with more education, racial and ethnic minorities, people living in urban areas and those in the states Hillary Clinton won in 2016. Biden is +30 points vs. Trump in those blue states, for example, while just +7 points – not a statistically significant difference – in the 2016 red states.

That said, 16% of leaned Republicans say they’d defect to Biden. Trump’s approval rating within his own party has dropped by 13 points since early July to a new low. And 30% of Republicans and Republican-leaning independents say they’d like to see the party nominate someone else as its 2020 presidential candidate. (In a different question in 1995, two in 10 Democrats preferred not to renominate Bill Clinton.)

Trump’s presumed ace in the hole is the economy, and his fortunes may rest on its durability. As things stand, though, just a third of Americans, 34%, both say it’s improved since he took office and give him at great deal or good amount of credit for it.
*more...*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This gonna do Dear Donald's heart condition no good at all!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *A year from Election Day, Democratic presidential contenders extend leads over Donald Trump: POLL*
> 
> ...


hmm, i wonder if they can continue the impeachment process after the idiot gets voted out of office? i know it would be kind of pointless, but i'd still like it to happen....
yes, i know he'd then be open to all the court cases that he can't be hit with at the moment, but there's something about the term "impeached" that carries shame with it, and he deserves all the shame that can be heaped upon him....


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hmm, i wonder if they can continue the impeachment process after the idiot gets voted out of office? i know it would be kind of pointless, but i'd still like it to happen....
> yes, i know he'd then be open to all the court cases that he can't be hit with at the moment, but there's something about the term "impeached" that carries shame with it, and he deserves all the shame that can be heaped upon him....


Totally, the Republicans held Hillary Clinton impeachment witness hearings for the last 2 years before Democrats took the House this year.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 19, 2019)

Quote of the day.

"Any second now Nunes is going to ask why the media covered up the fact that Hillary Clinton killed Vince Foster with her bare hands."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hmm, i wonder if they can continue the impeachment process after the idiot gets voted out of office? i know it would be kind of pointless, but i'd still like it to happen....
> yes, i know he'd then be open to all the court cases that he can't be hit with at the moment, but there's something about the term "impeached" that carries shame with it, and he deserves all the shame that can be heaped upon him....


There will be congressional investigations, special counsels, blue ribbon panels, grand juries, hundreds of criminal trials and even more lawsuits. This shit is tame compared to what will happen if the democrats win it all in 2020. This is the most serious threat to national security since the second world war, America's 21st century Pearl Harbor, and every aspect of it will be looked into exhaustively. They are gonna have to hire a couple of thousand extra FBI agents over this shit and maybe bring another thousand experienced old hands back from retirement, there will be dozens of grand juries empanelled and several special prosecutors...


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 19, 2019)

Vaginas and dark skin terrify rightes, how great would it be for Harris to become president, their heads would explode.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2019)

Schiff just nailed the closing again . He is Brilliant! The Republican are losing this very bigly. They appear to have no more energy and seem drained and defeated and the day is only half way over! The Republicans were Very disrespectful to the 
Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman. im under the impression that Vindman knows Who the whistleblower blower is because he told the whistleblower about the phone call. 
If I was Jim Jordan I would pretty much throw Trump under the bus at this point because he looks like such and idiot trying to defend him. 
Stick a fork in Trump, he is done.


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 19, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor mill already saying tRUmp is faking illness and will resign for health reasons.


We can only pray that's true.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 19, 2019)

tRUmps idea of winning.










Story on U.N. study on child detentions withdrawn


A Nov. 18 story headlined "U.S. has world's highest rate of children in detention -U.N. study" is withdrawn. The United Nations issued a statement on Nov. 19 saying the number was not current but was for the year 2015. No replacement story will be issued.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 20, 2019)

A pic sums up the dotards deal making skills.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 20, 2019)

Will tRUmp return to Walter Reed today for phase two of his physical?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 20, 2019)

This didn't age well lol.


----------



## mooray (Nov 20, 2019)

What kills me is how they don't see the implied ineptitude when they make comments like that. So republicans are awesome and in charge of the senate and have King Trump at the helm, but apparently they're so easily thwarted by lowly democrats? They gotta take their pick. You can't be awesome and inept at the same time.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 20, 2019)

LOL



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197243216132804608


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 20, 2019)

Kamala Harris/Amy Klobuchar would be a good ticket.
Although I don't know anything about their foreign affairs experience, which I think will be pretty important in a post-Trump world.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 20, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Kamala Harris/Amy Klobuchar would be a good ticket.
> Although I don't know anything about their foreign affairs experience, which I think will be pretty important in a post-Trump world.


Biden/Warren for the win. Whatever it takes to beat Trump. Then go from there after 4 years.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Kamala Harris/Amy Klobuchar would be a good ticket.
> Although I don't know anything about their foreign affairs experience, which I think will be pretty important in a post-Trump world.


Nice combo and I would totally back that ticket! I Listened to the Podcast The Daily today about”What Happened to Kamala Harris?” 
Interesting insight to her rise and fall so far. I would love to see her rise again because no doubt in my mind she would eat trump up and spit him out on that debate stage. It would be comical seeing him try to defend himself Against such a brilliant powerful women .


----------



## mooray (Nov 20, 2019)

In the old days, the runner up became vice president. If republicans weren't going full domestic terrorist, I kind of like the idea as a form of balance. It's a little tee-ball-everybody-wins, but I also like it from a true "representative" position, as opposed to always only representing half the country. In a perfect world, of course, because in reality the bulk of republicans have no business being anywhere near anything but a mop handle at the moment.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2019)

i can't decide if this guy really believes this load of bullshit, or if its just another corrupt cocksucker talking bullshit....
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/20/opinion/trump-impeachment.html?action=click&module=RelatedLinks&pgtype=Article

not sure which would be worse? if there are really people who believe this is the truth, it lowers my expectations of human intelligence even more, which is difficult, as it was already touching the floor..
if he's just another bullshitter, he's a pretty good one....
but that^ is a load of bullshit, one way or another...
trump should hire this motherfucker to be a spin doctor...he's obviously full of shit, but he's still better at it than any one trump has working for him now


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 22, 2019)

What ever tRUmp has on Lindsey, it must involve a dead boy.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197692999976804353


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/11/supreme-court-criminalize-immigration-advocacy-sineneng-smith.amp

pretty soon trump will institute thought crime. he can tell what you think in your heart....
if this passes the supreme court, it will be time to take out this court and make them start over...there is no fucking way this can become a "law" in a free country. this is the potential beginning of the end. if they win this, where will they stop? they won't stop, ever, until we stop them...


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/11/supreme-court-criminalize-immigration-advocacy-sineneng-smith.amp
> 
> pretty soon trump will institute thought crime. he can tell what you think in your heart....
> if this passes the supreme court, it will be time to take out this court and make them start over...there is no fucking way this can become a "law" in a free country. this is the potential beginning of the end. if they win this, where will they stop? they won't stop, ever, until we stop them...


Time to just clench up and hope humanity wins.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 22, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197570128872914946


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 22, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197570128872914946



*Zelensky*


----------



## knucklehead bob (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> View attachment 4425052


Oh look, the latest instagram meme from Russia, posted by an American idiot


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 22, 2019)

Ahhhhhh yes hopefully the dems send this to the senate lol. Its gonna get good and we will get to finally drain the swamp and watch rachel maddow have a meltdown on MSDNC 



“Everyone knows what they’re going to do next. They’re going to impeach the president and send it onto the Senate, but that is the good news. That’s good news,” Stewart said. “In the U.S. Senate, there won’t be any secret testimony or dishonest leadership … or to deny a defense.”

He added: “So we’ll finally be able to get to the truth.”

Stewart went on to list several witnesses he hoped the Senate would call to testify, including the whistleblower, House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff, Hunter Biden, Burisma board member Devon Archer, Chalupa, and Fusion GPS researcher Nellie Ohr.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Ahhhhhh yes hopefully the dems send this to the senate lol. Its gonna get good and we will get to finally drain the swamp and watch rachel maddow have a meltdown on MSDNC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 22, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Ahhhhhh yes hopefully the dems send this to the senate lol. Its gonna get good and we will get to finally drain the swamp and watch rachel maddow have a meltdown on MSDNC
> 
> 
> 
> ...









lmao, you guys would be extremely funny if the propaganda that you regurgitate was not so dangerous.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 22, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Ahhhhhh yes hopefully the dems send this to the senate lol. Its gonna get good and we will get to finally drain the swamp and watch rachel maddow have a meltdown on MSDNC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said he’d never be impeached though


----------



## Bear420 (Nov 22, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Ahhhhhh yes hopefully the dems send this to the senate lol. Its gonna get good and we will get to finally drain the swamp and watch rachel maddow have a meltdown on MSDNC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well are they going to call, Rudolph W. Giuliani, Mike Pence, Mike Pompeo, Mick Mulvaney, John R. Bolton, and the Biggest Liar or them all King Trump ?

It's a shame when our ethics and morals go out the window with Trump. When you hear of a President doing Wrong You Ignore it, Unless of-course if it's a Democrat, and that is what's going to keep this country divided and eventually be the end to us all. We need to do what's right, and right now it is a horrible thing to see happening . His Lies are so bad either you haven't done your Research or you just don't care and want us all to go down with the Liar and Chief. 

I've said it before and I will again, When most of the People on the planet do their do-diligence and See how this Crook is Killing our Morals and ethics Putting down real patriots that served our Country most of their lives . 

When We think of a President we should think that man or woman would stand in front of you and take a Bullet for you. Nope not this man he would put a newborn baby in the way of the bullet if he knew it would save his life. Isn't that a very sad thing to know about someone who we put into the W.H. ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)

It looks like Nunes might end up as a witness and even a participant in the conspiracy, Devin could go to prison, looks like he is into this shit up to his eyeballs!  If this bullshit is rolled into a conspiracy case later on, ole Devin would be part of it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*A Giuliani associate is reportedly willing to tell Congress that Devin Nunes met with Ukrainians to get dirt on Biden and Democrats*









A Giuliani associate is reportedly willing to tell Congress that Devin Nunes met with Ukrainians to get dirt on Biden and Democrats


Nunes is one of President Donald Trump's staunchest defenders and the highest-ranking Republican on the committee overseeing the impeachment inquiry.




www.businessinsider.com





The Soviet-born businessman Lev Parnas is willing to tell Congress about meetings Rep. Devin Nunes held with Ukrainians to dig up dirt on Democrats, Parnas' lawyer told CNN.
Parnas and Nunes began communicating roughly a year ago, and he tried to connect Nunes with Ukrainians who could help dig up dirt on former Vice President Joe Biden and other Democrats, Parnas' lawyer said.
He added that Parnas learned from the ex-Ukrainian official Victor Shokin that Nunes met with Shokin in Vienna last December.
The arrested businessman Lev Parnas is willing to tell Congress about meetings Rep. Devin Nunes held with Ukrainians to get dirt on former Vice President Joe Biden, Parnas' lawyer told CNN on Friday.
*more...*


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 23, 2019)

But Hillary.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)

Looks like the government had to do a document dump late on a Friday night, lot's here for reporters, congress and those interested. Congress couldn't get this stuff, but they can get it now, through here! *Apparently this is the first of many such releases under the FOIA, these are documents the Trump administration is refusing to hand over to congress. Trump forgot about the "back door" and they didn't have the FOIA angle covered.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.americanoversight.org/

PUBLISH DATE: NOVEMBER 22, 2019
*STATE DEPARTMENT RELEASES UKRAINE DOCUMENTS TO AMERICAN OVERSIGHT*





On Friday evening, the State Department released nearly 100 pages of records in response to American Oversight’s lawsuit seeking a range of documents related to the Trump administration’s dealings with Ukraine.
Among other records, the production includes emails that confirm multiple contacts in March of 2019 between Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and Trump lawyer Rudy Giuliani, at least one of which was facilitated by President Trump’s assistant Madeleine Westerhout.
American Oversight is reviewing the production to assess whether the State Department has fully complied with the court’s order. Notes on what we’ve found are below.
*You can download the documents here. They are also available below.*

*Statement from American Oversight Executive Director Austin Evers*
“We can see why Mike Pompeo has refused to release this information to Congress. It reveals a clear paper trail from Rudy Giuliani to the Oval Office to Secretary Pompeo to facilitate Giuliani’s smear campaign against a U.S. ambassador. 
“This is just the first round of disclosures. The evidence is only going to get worse for the administration as its stonewall strategy collapses in the face of court orders. 
“That American Oversight could obtain these documents establishes that there is no legal basis for the administration to withhold them from Congress. That conclusively shows that the administration is engaged in obstruction of justice. The president and his allies should ask themselves if impeachment for obstruction is worth it if the strategy isn’t even going to be effective.
“This lawsuit is just one of several American Oversight is pursuing to bring transparency to the Ukraine investigation. The public should expect more disclosures, over the administration’s strong objection, for the foreseeable future.”

*In the Documents
New:* The documents show a *March 26, 2019, call between Rudy Giuliani and Mike Pompeo*. (Page 39 of document)
A March 28, 2019, email includes a list of scheduled calls for Pompeo. Calls include Rudy Giuliani on March 29, and *Rep. Devin Nunes on April 1, 2019*.
On March 27, 2019, *Rudy Giuliani’s assistant contacted Madeleine Westerhout, who was serving as the president’s Oval Office gatekeeper at the time.* She asked Westerhout for a “good number” for Pompeo, adding that she had “been trying and getting nowhere through regular channels.” Westerhout contacted someone at the State Department to ask for a number she could provide. (Page 55)
During his closed-door testimony, career diplomat David Hale mentioned two calls between Pompeo and Giuliani, one on March 28, 2019, and one on March 29. The documents include a March 28 email to Hale indicating that Pompeo had been the one to request a call with Giuliani. (Page 45)
The March 29 call appears on page 46, and the confirmation of its scheduling is on page 44.
Also in the documents: An April 5 letter to the State Department from six former U.S. ambassadors to Ukraine (including Bill Taylor), expressing their concern about the attacks on U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch. (Page 13)
On April 12, 2019, Reps. Steny Hoyer and Eliot Engel wrote to Pompeo, also expressing their concern (page 2. The State Department responded on June 11, saying “Yovanovitch was due to complete her three-year diplomatic assignment in Kyiv this summer.” (Page 34)
*Note: *_The State Department did not produce a formal directive recalling Yovanovitch or a formal readout of Trump’s July 25 call with Zelensky. Both of these were covered by the court’s production order._
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)

*Documents released to ethics group show Giuliani, Pompeo contacts before Ukraine ambassador ousted*
Nearly 100 pages of documents, including emails, were released by the watchdog group American Oversight late Friday.









Documents released to ethics group show Giuliani, Pompeo contacts before Ukraine ambassador ousted


Nearly 100 pages of documents, including emails, were released by the watchdog group American Oversight late Friday.




www.nbcnews.com





Nov. 23, 2019, 2:30 AM AST
By Phil Helsel and Abigail Williams
An ethics group late Friday published nearly 100 pages of previously unreleased State Department documents that the group says shows “a clear paper trail” between President Donald Trump’s lawyer Rudy Giuliani and Secretary of State Mike Pompeo before a Ukraine ambassador was abruptly recalled.
The documents were published by American Oversight, which calls itself a non-partisan and nonprofit ethics watchdog and Freedom of Information Act litigator investigating the Trump administration.

They appear to show two calls between Giuliani and Pompeo in March, around a month before former Ukraine ambassador Marie Yovanovitch, an anti-corruption expert, was abruptly called back to the U.S. in April and then removed from the post.
David Hale, undersecretary of state for political affairs, testified on Wednesday that Pompeo and Giuliani spoke on the phone twice in late March.
The information released Friday "reveals a clear paper trail from Rudy Giuliani to the Oval Office to Secretary Pompeo to facilitate Giuliani's smear campaign against a U.S. ambassador," Austin Evers, executive director of American Oversight, said in a statement.
Yovanovitch has told members of Congress in an impeachment inquiry that her reputation was smeared by Giuliani, including false allegationsthat she badmouthed Trump and was blocking corruption investigations by circulating a "do not prosecute" list and stymieing investigation into the Vice President Joe Biden and his son.
The allegations of a pressure campaign by Trump to get the Ukrainians to announce investigations into a conspiracy theory about the 2016 presidential election and the Bidens are central to the impeachment inquiry into whether Trump abused the power of his office for personal political gain.
*more...*


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 23, 2019)

This is interesting reverse troll against Trump going on, guess you need to fight fire with fire. It is the slow leak Trump did with trolling 'Hillary's' emails and wikileaks dump. We now have Trump's minions emails so it should be interesting experiment to look at the differences.

Right off the top, in all of the Clinton emails everyone was fully listed as to who they were talking about because it was not meant to be confusing.

Trump's however have the rich kid's idea of how gangsters hide what they are saying but suck at it and say talk to 'S' in emails. That shit only never works. Trump is so screwed. He never actually got away with anything before, it was just he had so much money to bail him out given to him by daddy that he made it just far enough in life as a con man that the Russians were able to cheat him into the Presidency. He will screw it all up if he hasn't already.

This is not a war against Americans, this is a war against Russia and their American traitors (like Brad Parscale) that would spread so many lies across the internet that people are able to pretend everything going on is the 'libs' fault for the people they can get to vote for Trump. And the 'Democrats are just as bad as the Republicans' to suppress the votes of the people who will not vote for Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> This is interesting reverse troll against Trump going on, guess you need to fight fire with fire. It is the slow leak Trump did with trolling 'Hillary's' emails and wikileaks dump. We now have Trump's minions emails so it should be interesting experiment to look at the differences.
> 
> Right off the top, in all of the Clinton emails everyone was fully listed as to who they were talking about because it was not meant to be confusing.
> 
> Trump's however have the rich kid's idea of how gangsters hide what they are saying but suck at it and say talk to 'S' in emails. That shit only never works. Trump is so screwed. He never actually got away with anything before, it was just he had so much money to bail him out given to him by daddy that he made it just far enough in life as a con man that the Russians were able to cheat him into the Presidency. He will screw it all up if he hasn't already.


Have a look at this, "LOCK HER UP"!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PUBLISH DATE: NOVEMBER 21, 2019
*NIKKI HALEY SENT CLASSIFIED EMAILS ON AN UNCLASSIFIED EMAIL SYSTEM*









Nikki Haley Sent Classified Emails on an Unclassified Email System - American Oversight


Documents suggest that Haley used her less-secure, unclassified email for communications about a 2017 North Korean missile launch because she had forgotten the password for her classified email system.




www.americanoversight.org





In July 2017, shortly after a North Korean missile launch, then-UN Ambassador Nikki Haley sent multiple emails containing classified information on an unclassified email system. Those emails were obtained by American Oversight through Freedom of Information Act litigation and reported on by the Daily Beast on Wednesday, and have prompted widespread outrage from those noting the distorted attention given to former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton’s email use.

In the span of just over five hours, Haley sent at least five emails containing classified information apparently related to North Korea’s test launch on July 4, 2017, of an intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM). The documents also suggest that Haley intentionally used her less-secure, unclassified email for these sensitive communications — on a matter of great importance to U.S. national security — because she had forgotten the password for her classified email system.

During the Obama administration, State Department officials — including, most notably, Clinton — were the subject of intense public scrutiny and criticism for having used unclassified systems to send and receive protected information. Indeed, President Donald Trump continues to criticize the previous administration for just that, tweeting about it as recently as this past summer. 

But less than a year after chants of “Lock her up!” rang out at Trump campaign rallies, the country was facing escalating tension with North Korea. North Korean state media reported that the missile it had just tested was capable of striking the “heart of the United States” with “large heavy nuclear warheads,” only making more obvious the serious U.S. national security implications of the test launch. The U.N. Security Council called an emergency meeting for the following day, July 5.

American Oversight filed FOIA requests and eventually sued for records related to the missile launch, and among the documents provided by the State Department were the five emails, four with the subject line of “DPRK” (Democratic People’s Republic of Korea). The State Department determined that all five of these emails — as well as the emails her staff sent in response — contained classified information, signified by the use of B1.4 redactions. Redactions marked “1.4(D)” indicate classified information related to U.S. foreign relations and activities, including confidential sources, and those marked “1.4(B)” concern classified foreign government information. 
*more...*


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 23, 2019)

After reading mucho information on this trumpster fire administration we have it's quite obvious to me that only a fool wouldn't find him guilty. Or you are in the state of denial. Or you smoke meth.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 23, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> After reading mucho information on this trumpster fire administration we have it's quite obvious to me that only a fool wouldn't find him guilty. Or you are in the state of denial. Or you smoke meth.


I think you need to have at least two of those attributes simultaneously.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a look at this, "LOCK HER UP"!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> PUBLISH DATE: NOVEMBER 21, 2019
> *NIKKI HALEY SENT CLASSIFIED EMAILS ON AN UNCLASSIFIED EMAIL SYSTEM*
> ...


what's good for the Hillary is good for the Nikki....to demand any less punishment would paint a clear picture of double standards and hypocrisy...of course, they do have double standards, and they are hypocrites, so i'm guessing all we're going to hear are weak ass excuses why it's ok for republicans to do what they tried to crucify a democrat for...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)

*New Documents Show Contact Between Mike Pompeo And Rudy Giuliani On Ukraine | The Last Word | MSNBC*




The State Department has just released a trove of new documents as the result of a Freedom of Information Act Lawsuit brought by the group, American Oversight. American Oversight Executive Director Austin Evers joins The Last Word to discuss the breaking news. Jennifer Rubin and Tim Miller also react. Aired on 11/22/19.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 23, 2019)

Crazy times. Flat earthers, trumpkins, 24 trillion in debt and rocketing. Robots and ai changing the future. Automation has decimated employment in manufacturing. Soon coming to your local Taco Bell. 3d metal printing will make foundries obsolete. 3d printing of human structures are in development. Crispr Gene editing among other newer technologies may see a way to eliminate cancers and genetic anomolies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Crazy times. Flat earthers, trumpkins, 24 trillion in debt and rocketing. Robots and ai changing the future. Automation has decimated employment in manufacturing. Soon coming to your local Taco Bell. 3d metal printing will make foundries obsolete. 3d printing of human structures are in development. Crispr Gene editing among other newer technologies may see a way to eliminate cancers and genetic anomolies.


We're just along for the ride Randy and other than vote, there ain't much we can do, American or Canadian. America needs to prepare for the future and the mass unemployment that technology will spawn. Not just stupid Trumpers will be unemployed, educated intelligent people will be out of a job as well, idle hands are the Devil's playground...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Crazy times. Flat earthers, trumpkins, 24 trillion in debt and rocketing. Robots and ai changing the future. Automation has decimated employment in manufacturing. Soon coming to your local Taco Bell. 3d metal printing will make foundries obsolete. 3d printing of human structures are in development. Crispr Gene editing among other newer technologies may see a way to eliminate cancers and genetic anomolies.


or they may just breed something to eat plastic, that will decide we're edible too.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)

Nixon's henchmen got light sentences compared to the time these clowns are gonna serve for conspiracy and other crimes...


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4425479


Impressively spot on.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 23, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Crazy times. Flat earthers, trumpkins, 24 trillion in debt and rocketing. Robots and ai changing the future. Automation has decimated employment in manufacturing. Soon coming to your local Taco Bell. 3d metal printing will make foundries obsolete. 3d printing of human structures are in development. Crispr Gene editing among other newer technologies may see a way to eliminate cancers and genetic anomolies.


And with remote camera and drones, the need to actually be anywhere is nearing zero. We may actually get bored enough to start enjoying our surroundings again since we never have to actually leave them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2019)

wow, this is real? i thought this was a joke someone was making...
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/trump-sharpie-notes/
holy shit...he has to make notes to himself to keep that simple a lie straight? you'd think someone as accustomed to telling lies as he is wouldn't have that hard a time keeping a one liner straight...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, this is real? i thought this was a joke someone was making...
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/trump-sharpie-notes/
> holy shit...he has to make notes to himself to keep that simple a lie straight? you'd think someone as accustomed to telling lies as he is wouldn't have that hard a time keeping a one liner straight...


Yep, and this is the hill the GOP is gonna die on? Yer lucky the evil fucker is so stupid, if he had a brain he'd be a lot more dangerous, the GOP would turn ya into his slaves in a heartbeat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)

*Diogenes* of Sinope (c. 404-323 BCE) was a Greek Cynic philosopher. He is said to have once wandered through the streets of Athens with a lantern in daylight, searching for an honest man...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)

Where are all those tea party assholes playing dress up in tricorns now? I thought they loved the constitution so much they would dress up in 18th century costumes and spout off about it in public? Looks like they traded in the tricorn for a red treason hat with MAGA on it, looks like they were just racist assholes who didn't like Obama because he was african American.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Corruption And The Threat Since The Founding Of America | All In | MSNBC*




Zephyr Teachout talks to Chris Hayes about the ways the founders of the nation wanted to prevent the threat of corruption. Aired on 11/22/19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2019)

*Hayes Explains 3 Ways The ‘America First’ President Puts Americans Last | All In | MSNBC*




Chris Hayes breaks down three ways in which Donald Trump is fundamentally throwing Americans under the bus to a foreign interest. Aired on 11/22/19.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, this is real? i thought this was a joke someone was making...
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/trump-sharpie-notes/
> holy shit...he has to make notes to himself to keep that simple a lie straight? you'd think someone as accustomed to telling lies as he is wouldn't have that hard a time keeping a one liner straight...


I can't decide which is weirder: that he seems to only write with sharpies (including his weirdo signature), or that he uses ALL CAPS except for the letter "e".


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 24, 2019)

_“The investigation isn’t going to end,” Schiff said. 



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/schiff-says-more-hearings-witnesses-possible/2019/11/24/4e7c626e-0ec9-11ea-924c-b34d09bbc948_story.html


_

Let the music play.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 24, 2019)

...and the band played on

ball of confusion

that's what the world is today


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 24, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> ...and the band played on
> 
> ball of confusion
> 
> that's what the world is today


Hey hey


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 24, 2019)

Why are the Republicans continuing to play along with the Russian narrative?

I am split between the Republicans don't want to admit that the Russians manipulated the Republicans online scams on the Racist and Evangelical communities to get them to vote for them. Or they have been caught red handed, and took a deal to wear wires around Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 24, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Why are the Republicans continuing to play along with the Russian narrative?
> 
> I am split between the Republicans don't want to admit that the Russians manipulated the Republicans online scams on the Racist and Evangelical communities to get them to vote for them. Or they have been caught red handed, and took a deal to wear wires around Trump.



I think republicans fall into two categories, willing participants and going along with it because of threats or blackmail. It's been a open secret that McConnell and Graham are gay and maybe Pence too. And think about all the blackmail material that Epstein had collected over the years, all his houses were set up to collect blackmail video and audio.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 24, 2019)

Most tRUmp supporters will go to their grave supporting the orange turd no matter how much evidence of crimes comes out, that's the kind of people they are, deplorable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 24, 2019)

Theyre so desperate for power they don’t care how they get it or who wields it or how illegally they wield it 

they will be buried forever by demographic change soon enough


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 24, 2019)

Most of my neighbors are republicans so my little fuck you to them is my wifi is named IMPEACHTRUMP lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 24, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Most of my neighbors are republicans so my little fuck you to them is my wifi is named IMPEACHTRUMP lol.


Awesome!


Mine is Robroyfuxkidz.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 24, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Most tRUmp supporters will go to their grave supporting the orange turd no matter how much evidence of crimes comes out, that's the kind of people they are, deplorable.


They like that he's getting away with it, they think that makes him smart. Smdh.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2019)

heres just another little piece of stupidity...
https://www.wvlt.tv/content/news/Trump-order-Great-Smoky-Moutains-National-Park-rangers-to-patrol-border-565399231.html
this is the busiest national park in the country, with more than ten million visitors a year, they're already short handed, 
at least 11 people died in the park last year, you think maybe these two rangers being where they were supposed to be might have prevented at least one of those deaths? we'll never know, they were driving around 1300 miles from where they needed to be....not catching any "illegals" coming over the border.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198671420898844672


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 25, 2019)

Hahahaaha
Newsflash: Rep. Adam Schiff is dithering over impeachment! On CNN’s “State of the Union” Sunday, the House Intelligence Committee chairman claimed that grounds for impeaching President Trump are “not contested” but also said he wants to “discuss this with my constituents and colleagues before I make a final judgment on this.”


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 25, 2019)

Lev Parnas has tapes of Rudy and Trump re: the Ukraine shakedown.

That's funny!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Hahahaaha
> Newsflash: Rep. Adam Schiff is dithering over impeachment! On CNN’s “State of the Union” Sunday, the House Intelligence Committee chairman claimed that grounds for impeaching President Trump are “not contested” but also said he wants to “discuss this with my constituents and colleagues before I make a final judgment on this.”


It's called taking careful aim at his target. Why do you put Russia before America? Hint, you're racist traitor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Lev Parnas has tapes of Rudy and Trump re: the Ukraine shakedown.
> 
> That's funny!


We have the tapes! Not that facts matter to these treasonous assholes, but some can be persuaded I suppose.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Hahahaaha
> Newsflash: Rep. Adam Schiff is dithering over impeachment! On CNN’s “State of the Union” Sunday, the House Intelligence Committee chairman claimed that grounds for impeaching President Trump are “not contested” but also said he wants to “discuss this with my constituents and colleagues before I make a final judgment on this.”


lmao like they are going to telegraph what is going to come next. Good try.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

*House Intelligence Committee Has Video and Audio Recordings From Giuliani’s Associate Lev Parnas: Report*
*Anna Kaplan*
Breaking News Reporter
Published Nov. 24, 2019 7:31PM ET 









House Intelligence Committee Has Video and Audio Recordings From Giuliani’s Associate Lev Parnas: Report


The tapes were provided as part of the congressional subpoena issued to Parnas.




www.thedailybeast.com





The House Intelligence Committee is in possession of photos, video, and audio recordings provided by Lev Parnas, an associate of Trump’s personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani, multiple people familiar with the matter told ABC News. The material submitted to the committee includes audio, video and photos that include Giuliani and Trump, according to ABC News. It is unclear what the content contains, and the committees have only began accessing the material last week, ABC reports. The tapes were provided as part of the congressional subpoena issued to Parnas, who also provided documents both in English and Ukrainian to the committee, the sources told ABC News. Parnas was subpoenaed last month by House committees at the same time as his accomplice, Igor Fruman. The two men, who are both awaiting trial on campaign finance charges, had previously said through their attorney that they would not be complying with the subpoena.
*more...*


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *House Intelligence Committee Has Video and Audio Recordings From Giuliani’s Associate Lev Parnas: Report*
> *Anna Kaplan*
> Breaking News Reporter
> Published Nov. 24, 2019 7:31PM ET
> ...









Edit: I was hopeful, and truly hope this dude is all for real and whatnot, but after the Michael Steele trolling from Trump, I am afraid that if this guy plants some information that is false it will be enough to get him out of trouble, but just enough to cast enough doubt for Trump to use it to try to escape justice when he is out of office.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 25, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> lmao like they are going to telegraph what is going to come next. Good try.


Nothing. Like I said back in the beginning. A big ass circus and would love to see this go to the senate.
We'll get to see the whistleblower testify all his assumptions and the rest of the swamp up there.
Dems are in panic mode and Pelosi already jumping ship from this clusterfuk.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 25, 2019)

Voters are sick of this far left agenda being pushed down our throats. Have you seen the numbers of what the dems have raised in donation dollars compared to the right lol. All those libbys in swing state districts are running for the doors. They even left the place a mess with peanuts and popcorn all over the floors. 
Shiff wasting all his time trying to impeach but his home state overrun with homelessness and hasn't passed 1 shred of legislation. I find it more comical when the dems preach about not letting big business and corporate run America but yet they accept millions of dollars in donor money from corporations. America is finally waking up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

@Noches Azienda
New Member
Joined 36 minutes ago
Last seen 18 minutes ago · Viewing member profile DIY-HP-LED
Why follow me?
That was quick! Why the sudden interest? Why straight to politics?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Nothing. Like I said back in the beginning. A big ass circus and would love to see this go to the senate.
> We'll get to see the whistleblower testify all his assumptions and the rest of the swamp up there.
> Dems are in panic mode and Pelosi already jumping ship from this clusterfuk.


Yeah we’re panicking alright 

Just keep telling yourself that 

Dumb racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Voters are sick of this far left agenda being pushed down our throats. Have you seen the numbers of what the dems have raised in donation dollars compared to the right lol. All those libbys in swing state districts are running for the doors. They even left the place a mess with peanuts and popcorn all over the floors.
> Shiff wasting all his time trying to impeach but his home state overrun with homelessness and hasn't passed 1 shred of legislation. I find it more comical when the dems preach about not letting big business and corporate run America but yet they accept millions of dollars in donor money from corporations. America is finally waking up.


ifvoters are sick of Democrats then why did we get 3 million more votes in 2016 and 9 million more votes in 2018?

Dumb racist


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Nothing. Like I said back in the beginning. A big ass circus and would love to see this go to the senate.
> We'll get to see the whistleblower testify all his assumptions and the rest of the swamp up there.
> Dems are in panic mode and Pelosi already jumping ship from this clusterfuk.


I do not see any evidence of Pelosi being worried other than the panic maybe that we have Trump as President of the United States of America. And it looks like the Republicans are going to take cover behind Trump for as long as possible as he sells all of our allies out to Putin and makes us look as bad as possible before the troll ends.



Dats my bike punk said:


> Voters are sick of this far left agenda being pushed down our throats. Have you seen the numbers of what the dems have raised in donation dollars compared to the right lol. All those libbys in swing state districts are running for the doors. They even left the place a mess with peanuts and popcorn all over the floors.
> Shiff wasting all his time trying to impeach but his home state overrun with homelessness and hasn't passed 1 shred of legislation. I find it more comical when the dems preach about not letting big business and corporate run America but yet they accept millions of dollars in donor money from corporations. America is finally waking up.


Then quit listening to what the hate radio and Trump's online propaganda trolls tell you that the left is shoving down your throat.

All those homeless are from the entire United States, tell the rural states/districts to quit outsourcing their poverty to the big cities.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Nothing. Like I said back in the beginning. A big ass circus and would love to see this go to the senate.
> We'll get to see the whistleblower testify all his assumptions and the rest of the swamp up there.
> Dems are in panic mode and Pelosi already jumping ship from this clusterfuk.


Getting tired of squirming already? You Trumpers are a weak minded lot. Nah, Congressional leaders in the House aren't about to stop the impeachment investigations. Like any good DJ, House leaders have a deep trove of recordings to play. Such as,

*Giuliani Associate Lev Parnas Submits Recordings To House Investigators: Report*








Giuliani Associate Lev Parnas Submits Recordings To House Investigators: Report


The former Trump donor, who spent over a year helping Rudy Giuliani dig up dirt on the Bidens, has said he's willing to work with impeachment investigators.




www.huffpost.com





The more you Republicans whine and beg for the House to finish its investigations, the more certain we are that the investigations have only begun to play the pre-election mood music for all to hear. Go cry to FOX News where somebody cares.

They have a whole collection of Nunes' biggest Ukrainian hits to play too. LOL

The music plays on.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 25, 2019)

Rick Perry Calls Donald Trump The Chosen One Sent By God To Rule Over Us


The secretary of energy used "imperfect" Old Testament kings to make his point.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 25, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Rick Perry Calls Donald Trump The Chosen One Sent By God To Rule Over Us
> 
> 
> The secretary of energy used "imperfect" Old Testament kings to make his point.
> ...


I mean they might as well try right? Lots of criminals evoke Religion to try to sway the jury when they got nothing else.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> We'll get to see the whistleblower testify all his assumptions and the rest of the swamp up there.


rest of the swamp as in subpoenas that will be enforced against Trump pence rudy pompeo bolton perry. this is a trial not an inquiry. facts matter.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *House Intelligence Committee Has Video and Audio Recordings From Giuliani’s Associate Lev Parnas: Report*
> *Anna Kaplan*
> Breaking News Reporter
> Published Nov. 24, 2019 7:31PM ET
> ...


So let me get this right: A Republican friend of Rudy and Dotard is about to sink the Republicans in this impeachment? Oh, the irony!!


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 25, 2019)

You clowns are failing to realize that Rudy as trump's attorney had every right to ask questions that needed ml to be asked.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You clowns are failing to realize that Rudy as trump's attorney had every right to ask questions that needed ml to be asked.


can you cite when Hannity told you that lie?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You clowns are failing to realize that Rudy as trump's attorney had every right to ask questions that needed ml to be asked.


Were you crying when you wrote that


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You clowns are failing to realize that Rudy as trump's attorney had every right to ask questions that needed ml to be asked.


I don't know what "right" you are talking about or why it matters when it's the President's impeachable actions that are being documented through this investigation. What G did doesn't matter as much as Trump's actions that are what Congressional investigators will ferret out through these ongoing investigations.

Let the music play on. 

Your wails over the lawful investigation into Trump's impeachable actions is just a nice counter-point to the main melody, so keep it up.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 25, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know what "right" you are talking about or why it matters when it's the President's impeachable actions that are being documented through this investigation. What G did doesn't matter as much as Trump's actions that are what Congressional investigators will ferret out through these ongoing investigations.
> 
> Let the music play on.
> 
> Your wails over the lawful investigation into Trump's impeachable actions is just a nice counter-point to the main melody, so keep it up.


If they actually had anything it would be a no brainer. Just like the russian colusion thing. Dems loved comey till he turned on Hillary. They loved Mueller till he exonerated trump and took that circus to investigation based on a false dossier made up from a funded smear campaign by fusion GPS. 
It's all a load of horse shit that is being cooked up by the msnbc trump haters. This entire ukranian fiasco was based completely off hearsay and presumptions. That's why adam schiff the mastermind behind this entire circus told Jake tapper he wasnt sure if they was gonna push forth articles of impeachment. Dont you know for a second had they proven anything it would be unquestionable. You libs know nothing other than to call people who support border protections racist but in the same breath live behind gates communities.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> If they actually had anything it would be a no brainer. Just like the russian colusion thing. Dems loved comey till he turned on Hillary. They loved Mueller till he exonerated trump and took that circus to investigation based on a false dossier made up from a funded smear campaign by fusion GPS.
> It's all a load of horse shit that is being cooked up by the msnbc trump haters. This entire ukranian fiasco was based completely off hearsay and presumptions. That's why adam schiff the mastermind behind this entire circus told Jake tapper he wasnt sure if they was gonna push forth articles of impeachment. Dont you know for a second had they proven anything it would be unquestionable. You libs know nothing other than to call people who support border protections racist but in the same breath live behind gates communities.


I thought Hillery was the Mastermind_?_


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 25, 2019)

This election will be won in 6 states. Dems have a snow ball chance in hell of beating trump.in 2020
The biggest problem is you dems in blue states dont get that. And now Bloomberg just gor.in to split the blue party right down the middle lol. Man what a shit show. I love winning


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> If they actually had anything it would be a no brainer. Just like the russian colusion thing. Dems loved comey till he turned on Hillary. They loved Mueller till he exonerated trump and took that circus to investigation based on a false dossier made up from a funded smear campaign by fusion GPS.
> It's all a load of horse shit that is being cooked up by the msnbc trump haters. This entire ukranian fiasco was based completely off hearsay and presumptions. That's why adam schiff the mastermind behind this entire circus told Jake tapper he wasnt sure if they was gonna push forth articles of impeachment. Dont you know for a second had they proven anything it would be unquestionable. You libs know nothing other than to call people who support border protections racist but in the same breath live behind gates communities.


Didn’t mueller specifically say “does not exonerate” though?



LOL

Dumb racist


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I thought Hillery was the Mastermind_?_


*Federal judge says former White House counsel Don McGahn must speak to House: 'Presidents are not kings'*








Federal judge says former White House counsel Don McGahn must speak to House: 'Presidents are not kings'


A federal judge decided Monday that President Donald Trump's former White House counsel Don McGahn must testify to the House of Representatives in its impeachment probe, marking the first major ruling about House witness testimony during the Trump administration.




www.cnn.com





Washington (CNN)A federal judge decided Monday that President Donald Trump's former White House counsel Don McGahn must testify to the House of Representatives in its impeachment probe.

"However busy or essential a presidential aide might be, and whatever their proximity to sensitive domestic and national-security projects, the President does not have the power to excuse him or her from taking an action that the law requires," Judge Ketanji Brown Jackson wrote.
"Stated simply, the primary takeaway from the past 250 years of recorded American history is that Presidents are not kings," Jackson said.
The ruling is a blow to Trump and White House efforts to block parts of the impeachment inquiry. It could encourage resistant witnesses from the administration to testify and could bolster any case House Democrats make to impeach the President for obstructing its proceedings or obstructing justice.

The Justice Department plans to appeal the ruling in the McGahn case, a department spokeswoman said. An attorney for McGahn said the former White House counsel would testify, unless the case is paused for appeals.
"Don McGahn will comply with Judge Jackson's decision unless it is stayed pending appeal," McGahn's private attorney, William Burck, said Monday following the ruling.
In this case, McGahn is represented by the Justice Department.
The House Judiciary Committee has been trying to force McGahn to testify since April about the President's attempts to obstruct the investigation into Russian meddling in the 2016 US presidential election. The committee says it still has an urgent need to hear from the key witnesses from special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation.
Brown criticized the Justice Department's broad claims of immunity.
"To make the point as plain as possible ... with respect to senior-level presidential aides, absolute immunity from compelled congressional process simply does not exist," Jackson wrote.
"Indeed," she added, "absolute testimonial immunity for senior-level White House aides appears to be a fiction that has been fastidiously maintained over time through the force of sheer repetition in (Office of Legal Counsel) opinions, and through accommodations that have permitted its proponents to avoid having the proposition tested in the crucible of litigation."
Executive privilege
The ruling stops short of saying White House officials must answer all questions they're asked before Congress. Instead, the ruling focuses on whether an official like McGahn must appear for testimony once subpoenaed.
"If a duly authorized committee of Congress issues a valid legislative subpoena to a current or former senior-level presidential aide, the law requires the aide to appear as directed, and assert executive privilege as appropriate," the judge wrote in the 120-page opinion Monday.
If McGahn were to appear for testimony, he still may be able to refuse to answer questions, citing executive privilege. She referred to a case involving President George W. Bush's White House counsel Harriet Miers.
"Accordingly, just as with Harriet Miers before him, Donald McGahn 'must appear before the Committee to provide testimony, and invoke executive privilege where appropriate,'" Jackson wrote.
Jackson notes in her opinion Monday that even the President himself may not be immune from testimony.
"Even with respect to the underlying contention that the President himself is entitled to absolute testimonial immunity, Miers found binding Supreme Court cases that compelled the opposite conclusion," Jackson wrote.
This story is breaking and will be updated.
*more...*


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You clowns are failing to realize that Rudy as trump's attorney had every right to ask questions that needed ml to be asked.


Don't you realize that the whole reason Rudy is Trump's attorney is so that he can claim "privileged" and thereby legally withhold answers? Rudy will be locked up and disbarred eventually.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Didn’t mueller specifically say “does not exonerate” though?


I do believe he even intimated that it would be up to congress to resolve ultimately. Nice to see that's happening.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

Some Rudy headlines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*House intel has Trump recordings by Giuliani associate: report*
Lev Parnas, an indicted associate of President Donald Trump's attorney Rudy Giuliani, has provided the House Intelligence Committee with secret recordings of ...
Business Insider14 hours ago

*Giuliani-Pompeo contacts before Yovanovitch ouster are seen in newly released State Dept. documents

Giuliani associate Parnas wants to testify that Nunes aides hid Ukraine meetings on Biden dirt from Schiff

Oligarch: Giuliani Offered to Help With Legal Problems, if I Helped Pressure Ukraine

Nunes Defiant as Giuliani Associate Connects Him With Biden Dirt

Rudy Giuliani Sought Role in Ukraine Bank Case While He Dug for Dirt


Rudy Giuliani’s son makes $95,000 working as sports liaison for the White House*


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

Headline readers. 
So informed
Heh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Headline readers.
> So informed
> Heh.


Here something else for you to ignore. Who interfered in the 2016 election, Russia or Ukraine?
*The real question is are you an American patriot or Trump traitor? Though from your posts you appear to be a moron.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WILDLY INCRIMINATING EMAILS SHOW THE WHITE HOUSE KNEW TRUMP WAS EXTORTING UKRAINE*
Staff, including Mick Mulvaney, scrambled to justify the hold on nearly $400 million in aid in exchange for investigations.









Emails Show the White House Knew Trump Was Extorting Ukraine


Staff, including Mick Mulvaney, scrambled to justify the hold on nearly $400 million in aid in exchange for investigations.




www.vanityfair.com





f the many defenses Donald Trump’s allies have tried to make stick concerning his attempt to extort Ukraine, one most oft-repeated is that the hold on nearly $400 million in military aid in exchange for investigations doesn’t matter because the aid was ultimately released. One problem there is that the aid was conveniently only released the day after Representative Adam Schiff sent a letter regarding the existence of the whistle-blower complaint, suggesting it might’ve remained in limbo if no one had raised a stink. Another problem? Internal emails show that the White House scrambled to come up with a justification for freezing the money just days after the White House Counsel’s Office was told that an anonymous CIA official had filed a complaint with the agency’s general counsel concerning the president’s July 25 phone call, suggesting people on the inside knew they were fucked.

The Washington Post reports that a confidential White House review of Trump’s decision to put a hold on aid to Ukraine “has turned up hundreds of documents that reveal extensive efforts to generate an after-the-fact justification for the decision and a debate over whether the delay was legal.” In early August, for example, email exchanges show acting White House chief of staff Mick Mulvaney asking acting Office of Management and Budget director Russell Vought to provide an update on the legal rationale for holding up the aid and how much longer it could be delayed. (The month prior, the president had decided to freeze the money “without an assessment of the reasoning or legal justification,” because when you’re pressuring another country to do your personal bidding, you don’t typically ask, Hey, this is cool legally-speaking, right?) Emails show Vought and OMB staffers insisting the hold was legal, while officials at the State Department and National Security Council believed otherwise. According to the justification from the OMB lawyers, withholding the aid was legal so long as they referred to it as a “temporary” hold, according to people familiar with the matter.



> Mulvaney’s request for information came days after the White House Counsel’s Office was put on notice that an anonymous CIA official had made a complaint to the agency’s general counsel about Trump’s July 25 call to [Volodymyr] Zelensky during which he requested Ukraine investigate former vice president Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden, as well as an unfounded theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 U.S. presidential election. This official would later file a whistle-blower complaint with the intelligence community’s inspector general, which ignited the impeachment push when its existence became public.
> 
> The emails revealed by White House lawyers include some in which Mulvaney urges Vought to immediately focus on Ukraine’s aid package, making clear it was a top priority for the administration.... Mulvaney is a critical player in the Ukraine saga, as he has acknowledged that he asked the OMB to block the release of congressionally approved aid to Ukraine—at the president’s request—in early or mid-July 2019.


While the White House has stonewalled Congress’s requests for information and for witnesses to testify, Mark Sandy, a career OMB official, told lawmakers that the delayed aid was highly unusual and that he’d never before seen senior political OMB officials seize control of a portfolio in such a manner.

In a statement, OMB spokeswoman Rachel K. Semmel insisted—even now, after all we know!—that “there was a legal consensus at every step of the way that the money could be withheld to conduct the policy review,” and that the emails do not at all reveal panicked staffers trying to justify Trump’s actions after the fact. “OMB works closely with agencies on executing the budget. Routine practices and procedures were followed, not scrambling,” she said. The White House press office and Counsel’s Office did not respond to the Post’s requests for comment; Robert Driscoll, Mulvaney’s lawyer, declined to comment. For his part, Mulvaney famously told reporters that of course Trump wanted a quid pro quo deal with Ukraine, and that such things happen in this administration all the time, before attempting to walk back everything he said.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Headline readers.
> So informed
> Heh.


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

You love the poison kuul-aid soooo much. 

How many times are you going to get duped until you finally remove your head from your 6?

Some fresh air will make you 'less' angry sweetie


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> You love the poison kuul-aid soooo much.
> 
> How many times are you going to get duped until you finally remove your head from your 6?
> 
> Some fresh air will make you 'less' angry sweetie


Why do you support someone who brags about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children?

Are you a pedophile?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 25, 2019)

wa


UncleBuck said:


> Why do you support someone who brags about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children?
> 
> Are you a pedophile?


Video or audio clip?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Go fetch, bitch


What I thought. It dont exist. More propaganda pushed by the left wing mafia and never trumpers to degrade the man trying to put his country first. 
Watching Warren and rachel.maddow how in the hell anyone can side with them is beyond me


----------



## machamillion (Nov 25, 2019)

When you dumb whacked out left radicals impeach him, send him up to CAnada. he can re build our economy after this idiot Trudeau has wrecked everything in the name of global fascism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> What I thought. It dont exist. More propaganda pushed by the left wing mafia and never trumpers to degrade the man trying to put his country first.
> Watching Warren and rachel.maddow how in the hell anyone can side with them is beyond me


*Here's The List Of Women Who Accused Donald Trump Of Sexual Misconduct*








Here's The List Of Women Who Accused Donald Trump Of Sexual Misconduct


Sexual allegations against Donald Trump have come out in a torrent. Here is a list of who has accused Trump of what and when.




www.npr.org


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 25, 2019)

machamillion said:


> When you dumb whacked out left radicals impeach him, send him up to CAnada. he can re build our economy after this idiot Trudeau has wrecked everything in the name of global fascism.


But yet he hates trump and calls him a racist for enforcing our immigration laws and borders but canada has the toughest immigration laws in the world. All.the liberals said they was moving to canada but canada was like naw I dont think so


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> But yet he hates trump and calls him a racist for enforcing our immigration laws and borders but canada has the toughest immigration laws in the world. All.the liberals said they was moving to canada but canada was like naw I dont think so


This ain't about liberals vs conservatives, you are no conservative and neither is Trump, you are a racist traitor. The patriots are staying home and taking their country back from the traitors, you ain't gonna be happy about it at all, payback is gonna be a real bitch, bitch.


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Why do you support someone who brags about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children?
> 
> Are you a pedophile?


What are you babbling about? 

When you get confused you lash out with name calling.

I bet you ride the bench hard on the local Atifa crew.

Extra chubby


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> What I thought. It dont exist. More propaganda pushed by the left wing mafia and never trumpers to degrade the man trying to put his country first.
> Watching Warren and rachel.maddow how in the hell anyone can side with them is beyond me


No, it does exist 

I’m toying with you


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> What are you babbling about?
> 
> When you get confused you lash out with name calling.
> 
> ...


I didn’t call you any names 

I asked if you were a pedophile because you support a guy who brags about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children 

You then proceeded to try to call me names, but failed because your iq is lower than that of most retarded people

What is atifa?


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This ain't about liberals vs conservatives, you are no conservative and neither is Trump, you are a racist traitor. The patriots are staying home and taking their country back from the traitors, you ain't gonna be happy about it at all, payback is gonna be a real bitch, bitch.


DIY is such an angry chubby pickle.

Wish M0M would kick you out into the real world. 

Yur a Patriot?? Bwahaha. You will be snuffed out sooner than later.

Lemme know how I can help.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

machamillion said:


> When you dumb whacked out left radicals impeach him, send him up to CAnada. he can re build our economy after this idiot Trudeau has wrecked everything in the name of global fascism.


You mean russia? Because it seems like you live in Russia


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> DIY is such an angry chubby pickle.
> 
> Wish M0M would kick you out into the real world.
> 
> ...


Why all the name calling?

Are you upset? You seem upset


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> DIY is such an angry chubby pickle.
> 
> Wish M0M would kick you out into the real world.
> 
> ...


I put that snowflake on ignore immediately. When a liberal loses an argument or gets backed in a corner the first instinct to call you s racist. It makes them feel like they have won. Even though you have said nothing even remotely to make you a racist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

The Trumpers are getting excited tonight, it's been a really, really bad news day for Donald.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Don McGahn must testify about time as White House lawyer, judge rules*
The decision is expected to put pressure on other reluctant witnesses to testify, but it may not shift the timing of Democrats’ impeachment inquiry.








Don McGahn must testify about time as White House lawyer, judge rules


The decision is expected to put pressure on other reluctant witnesses to testify, but it may not shift the timing of Democrats’ impeachment inquiry.




www.politico.com





*Trump's strain with Pentagon inspires talk of more departures*
Navy Secretary Richard Spencer’s ouster was just the latest collision between military leaders and the president, who has repeatedly ignored or overruled their advice.








Trump's strain with Pentagon inspires talk of more departures


Navy Secretary Richard Spencer’s ouster was just the latest collision between military leaders and the president, who has repeatedly ignored or overruled their advice.




www.politico.com





*Prosecutors issue subpoenas for information on Giuliani's consulting work: report*








Prosecutors issue subpoenas for information on Giuliani's consulting work: report


Prosecutors have issued subpoenas to figures with ties to Rudy Giuliani, President Trump’s personal lawyer, seeking information on his consulting firm Giuliani Partners,




thehill.com





*House impeachment investigators reportedly have secret recordings of Trump and Rudy Giuliani, given to them by Giuliani's associate Lev Parnas*








House impeachment investigators reportedly have secret recordings of Trump and Rudy Giuliani, given to them by Giuliani's associate Lev Parnas


Giuliani acted as an unofficial lobbyist for Trump in Ukraine, and was allegedly key in launching the search for an investigation into Joe Biden.




www.businessinsider.com





*Lev Parnas, an indicted associate of President Donald Trump's attorney Rudy Giuliani, has provided the House Intelligence Committee with secret recordings of Trump and Giuliani*, ABC News reported Sunday.
Giuliani acted as an unofficial lobbyist for the president in Ukraine, and he played a central role in seeking an investigation into the 2020 Democratic presidential contender Joe Biden. Trump's desire for such an investigation is a major part of the impeachment inquiry into him.
Parnas, who was arrested in October on suspicion of violating election-finance laws, helped Giuliani with the investigation, and he reportedly supplied the recordings to the committee in response to a subpoena.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I put that snowflake on ignore immediately. When a liberal loses an argument or gets backed in a corner the first instinct to call you s racist. It makes them feel like they have won. Even though you have said nothing even remotely to make you a racist.


You support trump, so that makes you a racist

And a pedophile, since he bragged about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> about
> I didn’t call you any names
> 
> I asked if you were a pedophile because you support a guy who brags about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children
> ...


What guy...wtf are you talking about?

What are "underage children".

When you get into "overage children" what is the age limit?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> What guy...wtf are you talking about?
> 
> What are "underage children".
> 
> When you get into "overage children" what is the age limit?


I’m talking about a guy in his 50s bragging about barging in on unsuspecting naked 15 year olds

You know who brags about peeping on kids? Pedophiles

Congrats, you support a pedophile

You dumb angry racist


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> DIY is such an angry chubby pickle.
> 
> Wish M0M would kick you out into the real world.
> 
> ...


We are the ones who are delighted by the news, you racist traitors are all in a dither tonight! Patriots are happy about recent events, racist traitors like you, not so much!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> DIy loves HEAD............................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re too fucking stupid to quote and reply to a post on a simple fucking vbulletin forum


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I’m talking about a guy in his 50s bragging about barging in on unsuspecting naked 15 year olds
> 
> You know who brags about peeping on kids? Pedophiles
> 
> ...


Your projecting is pure.

Yur terrified about your future.

Poor mommy's snowflake hahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Your projecting is pure.
> 
> Yur terrified about your future.
> 
> Poor mommy's snowflake hahaha


I’m not the low intelligence racist who supports trump, that’s you

And trump bragged about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children 

Really, you gotta be a huge bag of shit to pledge allegiance to a pedophile like that


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

Remember when trump endorsed Roy Moore after it was revealed that he picked up 13 year old girls at custody hearings, took them out to the woods, got them drunk, and then raped them?

He said he always asked for the mother’s permission first

The whole gop stood behind this fucking pedophile 

Goddamn you guys are sick fucks


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> You love Trump.
> 
> You'd be NOTHING w/o his mastery.
> 
> He completes YOU...BOT


no, I hate pedophiles like trump

you support pedophiles like trump though. And Roy Moore 

You project a lot. And you do a lot of name calling. Then you cry about name calling like a little bitch

Also, what is atifa?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> You like mommy's anti-racist head best-est.
> 
> Cuck-Jr's is yur fave charity sponsor


so are you pro-racism or anti-racism?


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

atifa is your family.

Chubby lil'hipsters with no sac materials.

You got pedo's on your mind ALOT.

Like the doc said...leave that s**t alone girl


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> so are you pro-racism or anti-racism?


I'm anti uncle-cuck


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> so are you pro-racism or anti-racism?


He's an antisocial racist asshole, we have them in Canada too. We have laws that make them STFU in public, though we need larger fines and stiffer jail sentences for them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> atifa is your family.
> 
> Chubby lil'hipsters with no sac materials.
> 
> ...


What is atifa?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's an antisocial racist asshole, we have them in Canada too. We have laws that make them STFU in public, though we need larger fines and stiffer jail sentences for them.


Really fucked up how he is a pedophile and all


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> What is atifa?


its you


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

You clowns love pedo's.

Its an obsession for your ilk.

Filthy bizness


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> its you


Never heard of atifa before

Can you define it please, pedophile?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> You clowns love pedo's.
> 
> Its an obsession for your ilk.
> 
> Filthy bizness


Didn’t trump praise his good friend and convicted pedophile Jeffrey Epstein?

Didn’t Epstein recruit his victims from trumps mar a Lago?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Unkle Cuk is a power bottom I wood guess.
> 
> What do the polls say?????
> 
> The HEADlines say double anal


"Wood guess"

God damn you're dumb.


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2019)

Nite nite gurls. 

Wash your hands furst

Fukin tools hahahahah


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Unkle Cuk is a power bottom I wood guess.
> 
> What do the polls say?????
> 
> The HEADlines say double anal


cant believe your mom told you our preferred sexual positions


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> I'll define pedofiles 1st = UnkleCuk


ive never bragged about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children, that’s the old racist guy you support


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Nite nite gurls.
> 
> Wash your hands furst
> 
> Fukin tools hahahahah


Goodnight pedophile


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> If they actually had anything it would be a no brainer. Just like the russian colusion thing. Dems loved comey till he turned on Hillary. They loved Mueller till he exonerated trump and took that circus to investigation based on a false dossier made up from a funded smear campaign by fusion GPS.
> It's all a load of horse shit that is being cooked up by the msnbc trump haters. This entire ukranian fiasco was based completely off hearsay and presumptions. That's why adam schiff the mastermind behind this entire circus told Jake tapper he wasnt sure if they was gonna push forth articles of impeachment. Dont you know for a second had they proven anything it would be unquestionable. You libs know nothing other than to call people who support border protections racist but in the same breath live behind gates communities.


Let's stick to the facts, shall we? Nobody disagrees that it was Trump who solicited a bribe in the form of aid to his campaign in exchange for millions of dollars in US military aid. I can understand why Trump is trying to pass it off as just a mistake and not worth impeaching him. What I don't understand is why don't you care that Trump harmed US national security by using the power of the presidency for his own personal gain.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You support trump, so that makes you a racist
> 
> And a pedophile, since he bragged about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children


All the African Americans that support trump.must be rasist also. Smh


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> All the African Americans that support trump.must be rasist


Yep

The 8-9 black people who support conald are definitely racist 

Maybe just dumb

Why do you support a guy who brags about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children?


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 25, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> All the African Americans that support trump.must be rasist also. Smh


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 25, 2019)

ya all five of them. "Wait see my black guy over there!" Cringe.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> What is atifa?


I think hes misspelling attica


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Unkle Cuk is a power bottom I wood guess.
> 
> What do the polls say?????
> 
> The HEADlines say double anal


You seem more interested in such things as might be considered normal


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 25, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> atifa is your family.
> 
> Chubby lil'hipsters with no sac materials.


LOL

That's the whole idea, though they are mostly skinny and some don't have sacs but vaginas. They are brave people though. I've been there when the Trump equivalent of brown shirts ("Proud Boys") started rampaging at the riots they flew in to Portland to start over the past few years. "atifa" (sic) (lol) were the people who stood up to them. Skinny kids dressed in black going up against roid raging para-military monsters dressed in armor and carrying clubs and shields. The whole point is not to engage in serious bouts of martial arts with them. The point is to give Portland's government the excuse to order the streets cleared. It works. It's also forcing Portland's mayor to find ways to legally deny facisists from holding their rallies here.

So, yeah, we don't even try to match them in muscle. Outsmarting them is better.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> If they actually had anything it would be a no brainer. Just like the russian colusion thing. Dems loved comey till he turned on Hillary.


And Republicans loved him until Trump told them to not to.


Dats my bike punk said:


> They loved Mueller till he exonerated trump and took that circus to investigation based on a false dossier made up from a funded smear campaign by fusion GPS.



Mueller got pulled in when Trump screwed up and fired Comey and bragged to the Russians in the Oval Office that he fixed it.


Dats my bike punk said:


> It's all a load of horse shit that is being cooked up by the msnbc trump haters. This entire ukranian fiasco was based completely off hearsay and presumptions.


No it was based on Trump breaking the law and asking for a foreign nation to manufacture dirt one of his upcoming opponents. 


Dats my bike punk said:


> That's why adam schiff the mastermind behind this entire circus told Jake tapper he wasnt sure if they was gonna push forth articles of impeachment.


So how did Adam Schiff trick Trump into illegally telling his minions to withhold the whistle blower complaint 2 weeks longer than he was legally allowed?

Trump screwed up his troll by not getting this in on time, triggering the impeachment inquiry.


Dats my bike punk said:


> Dont you know for a second had they proven anything it would be unquestionable.






They have all they need. Now it is all about when the Republicans are going to start cleaning up their own house.


Dats my bike punk said:


> You libs know nothing other than to call people who support border protections racist but in the same breath live behind gates communities.


Troll by calling everyone 'libs' and then bring up racism.....






The people pushing the militarization of our southern border are the racists, and use horrific events to sell their agenda.



Dats my bike punk said:


> This election will be won in 6 states. Dems have a snow ball chance in hell of beating trump.in 2020
> The biggest problem is you dems in blue states dont get that. And now Bloomberg just gor.in to split the blue party right down the middle lol. Man what a shit show. I love winning


You are correct the Democrats do have a snow balls chance. I look at Bloomberg as a troll on Trump then entirety of the next months, dumping billions into showing America how incompetent he has been. Those 6 states will be where Russia wages their war on our country.

You have never said, are you ok with our President inviting foreign countries to attack our citizens?



PJ Diaz said:


> Don't you realize that the whole reason Rudy is Trump's attorney is so that he can claim "privileged" and thereby legally withhold answers? Rudy will be locked up and disbarred eventually.






 I think Rudy will still have the fifth though, right up until Trump pardons him, then he loses that right too.


mjw42 said:


> Headline readers.
> So informed
> Heh.


Especially bad when they just read the headlines on Foreign propaganda made to look like new websites. 



mjw42 said:


> You love the poison kuul-aid soooo much.
> 
> How many times are you going to get duped until you finally remove your head from your 6?
> 
> Some fresh air will make you 'less' angry sweetie


Nice to meet you welcome to the forum.


machamillion said:


> When you dumb whacked out left radicals impeach him, send him up to CAnada. he can re build our economy after this idiot Trudeau has wrecked everything in the name of global fascism.


By starting trade wars with the United States and trashing all of your allies? I guess by burning down your economy, it makes building it easier.

I can see it now:


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> But yet he hates trump and calls him a racist for enforcing our immigration laws and borders but canada has the toughest immigration laws in the world. All.the liberals said they was moving to canada but canada was like naw I dont think so


How many babies have they ripped out of their moms arms only to ship them out to be adopted to some nice white christian family for the audacity of coming to our land to build a better life? How many 1000's of kids have the Canadians misplaced in the last few years?



mjw42 said:


> What guy...wtf are you talking about?
> 
> What are "underage children".
> 
> When you get into "overage children" what is the age limit?


You seem to be from Canada, if you are not aware, it is worth understanding how Russia is attacking democracies around the world online spreading disinformation to get the worst candidates elected.


Dats my bike punk said:


> All the African Americans that support trump.must be rasist also. Smh


You don't have to be racist to fall for Trump's racist trolling lies.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Haha....obsessed with the taste of Russian dressing....or Joy Behar's nasty giblets. Dummy!
> 
> How about who cares? Been happening forever especially in places where our govt is involved.
> 
> ...


You really should learn how invasive what the Russians are doing to our electorate is. The disinformation has been going on forever, because it has always been effective, which is why racist and evangelicals trolled so hard when social media sites (like this one) started up back around 2006. 

The way digital targeting works is that all of the data from around the internet is put into statistical programs to tease out the ways to trick people into buying what is going to be sold to them. The Russians then take that data, and apply it to the voting data from Trump to attack our citizens down to the districts that they live and vote in with disinformation and propaganda to trick them into voting the way that the Russians/Trump wants them to. 

If you don't take this seriously, you are at best a useful idiot for the Russians attacking our population.

And in response to all your pediphile deflecting, Once I could no longer tell how old people are south of 25, it was too young regardless. Lock up any adult molesting anyone under 17 like the law states is a good rule of thumb IMO.

Are you fine with Trump inviting Russians to attack our citizens with their lies?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 26, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> How about who cares? Been happening forever especially in places where our govt is involved.


Errr, Freedom loving Americans. No it hasn't.

Be proud, you now live 3 years less (due to new regs.) to remain this ignorant. Hurry.


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> You really should learn how invasive what the Russians are doing to our electorate is. The disinformation has been going on forever, because it has always been effective, which is why racist and evangelicals trolled so hard when social media sites (like this one) started up back around 2006.
> 
> The way digital targeting works is that all of the data from around the internet is put into statistical programs to tease out the ways to trick people into buying what is going to be sold to them. The Russians then take that data, and apply it to the voting data from Trump to attack our citizens down to the districts that they live and vote in with disinformation and propaganda to trick them into voting the way that the Russians/Trump wants them to.
> 
> ...


"The way digital targeting works is that all of the data from around the internet is put into statistical programs to tease out the ways to trick people into buying what is going to be sold to them. The Russians then take that data, and apply it to the voting data from Trump to attack our citizens down to the districts that they live and vote in with disinformation and propaganda to trick them into voting the way that the Russians/Trump wants them to."
I love that can say this with a straight face.

You mean this never happened during the last 4-5 presidencies...until now?

You anti-Trump hystericals are so funny...and desperate.

This must be a BOT. Even pussy millennials aren't this st00pid


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> "The way digital targeting works is that all of the data from around the internet is put into statistical programs to tease out the ways to trick people into buying what is going to be sold to them. The Russians then take that data, and apply it to the voting data from Trump to attack our citizens down to the districts that they live and vote in with disinformation and propaganda to trick them into voting the way that the Russians/Trump wants them to."
> I love that can say this with a straight face.
> 
> You mean this never happened during the last 4-5 presidencies...until now?
> ...


It looks like you're an American pretending to be a Canadian. Whatever country you're in you are an asshole, a traitor to Canada, the USA and NATO. Who else has thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at us you fucking idiot? Get a grip on reality and STFU


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 26, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> You mean this never happened during the last 4-5 presidencies...until now?
> 
> You anti-Trump hystericals are so funny...and desperate.


Justify it Comrade. Make Putin proud.


----------



## weed-whacker (Nov 26, 2019)

Is the orange dictator gone yet?


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 26, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Justify it Comrade. Make Putin proud.


Oh Vladi, Oh Trumpy, Oh Vladi! You see me riding bareback all the week! Lol.


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 26, 2019)

After those two make love it smells like sweat, shame, and desperation!


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> "The way digital targeting works is that all of the data from around the internet is put into statistical programs to tease out the ways to trick people into buying what is going to be sold to them. The Russians then take that data, and apply it to the voting data from Trump to attack our citizens down to the districts that they live and vote in with disinformation and propaganda to trick them into voting the way that the Russians/Trump wants them to."
> I love that can say this with a straight face.
> 
> You mean this never happened during the last 4-5 presidencies...until now?
> ...







How many Presidents have their been since 2012?

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/02/16/how-target-figured-out-a-teen-girl-was-pregnant-before-her-father-did/#1c5fd2056668


Notice the blue highlighted date at the top, 2012. Businesses were just starting to understand the full impact of how to use this type of data analysis to pinpoint their customers.

Then in 2013, what happens? Edward Snowden smuggled our Nations most important secrets to Russia. 

Funny enough it looks like China said no thank you to pissing off the United States of America, unlike Putin.

By 2014 Russia then sends agents into America to find our weaknesses as a society to use against us. That can be found in several reports including the bi-partisan Senate report:
https://www.intelligence.senate.gov/sites/default/files/documents/Report_Volume2.pdf

Around this time all of the fake media 'News' sites pop up like OANN. These are just like RT, 80% or so of their 'reporting' is perfectly true. But they omit key facts that destroy their narrative and if they are one of the sites that try to not flat out manufacture stories will link/refrence to stories that are willing. All while the comment sections is a mass of trolls to push the full narrative the Russians/Trump/Saudi/Hate trolls want to sell.

Then you get the next tier of shitheads that come to site like these and spam links to this garbage while trying to piss everyone off with sock puppet accounts so that everything turns into click bait of misinformation.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 26, 2019)

The rats are jumping the burning ship...

Michigan Democratic Rep. Brenda Lawrence, a prominent supporter of Kamala Harris who has previously supported the impeachment inquiry into President Trump, abruptly announced Sunday that she no longer saw any "value" in the process and called for her fellow Democrats to throw their support behind a symbolic censure resolution.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> . WTF is an "under aged child"?


To your hero trump, they are sex objects

And you support that

Pedophile


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> The rats are jumping the burning ship...
> 
> Michigan Democratic Rep. Brenda Lawrence, a prominent supporter of Kamala Harris who has previously supported the impeachment inquiry into President Trump, abruptly announced Sunday that she no longer saw any "value" in the process and called for her fellow Democrats to throw their support behind a symbolic censure resolution.


Oh we’re so worried

Oh no

Woe is us


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> The rats are jumping the burning ship...
> 
> Michigan Democratic Rep. Brenda Lawrence, a prominent supporter of Kamala Harris who has previously supported the impeachment inquiry into President Trump, abruptly announced Sunday that she no longer saw any "value" in the process and called for her fellow Democrats to throw their support behind a symbolic censure resolution.







I love the fun house mirrors you have to look through to believe anything you post. Where did you hear she said that?


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> And Republicans loved him until Trump told them to not to.
> 
> View attachment 4427058
> Mueller got pulled in when Trump screwed up and fired Comey and bragged to the Russians in the Oval Office that he fixed it.
> ...


When will you fucking flakes figure out you don't know everything. lmao soon you will see who the corrupt, dividing, radical party is.
Then what will ya start? start the revolution so we can thin out you whack jobs.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> When will you fucking flakes figure out you don't know everything. lmao soon you will see who the corrupt, dividing, radical party is.
> Then what will ya start? start the revolution so we can thin out you whack jobs.









Yeah, Republicans, we are already there guy. They have been using the Racist and Evangelical platforms as a way to keep power for a long time.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> When will you fucking flakes figure out you don't know everything. lmao soon you will see who the corrupt, dividing, radical party is.
> Then what will ya start? start the revolution so we can thin out you whack jobs.


For real if you are an American, are you ok with Trump's campaign giving the Russians our citizens voting data? This is how they are able to so effectively attack us.


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah, Republicans, we are already there guy. They have been using the Racist and Evangelical platforms as a way to keep power for a long time.


 I think all politicians should be purged and we start over, the corruption is off the charts. Both Countries.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> your fucked bud, Obama and Putin were the corrupt ones . its pretty clear once you get off msm and go read real reporting.


Stick to the actual legal documents is my suggestion. Things that people are legally bound to not lie in otherwise when proven they get into jail time trouble. 

You're sources lie to you constantly, and have to go to court to argue that they are ok to lie because their programs are entertainment.


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

Don't worry we will bail your asses out again I'm sure just as we always have in the past.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> its the Russians, you guys need to get over your phobia of Russia. fucking pathetic bunch of arrogant mf's.


So you are ok with Russia attacking us?

Every single intelligence agency has said this is the case, and you are just propagating the Russian disinformation campaign.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> I think all politicians should be purged and we start over, the corruption is off the charts. Both Countries.








Fixing the Russians issue needs to fixed before we can have a actual discussion of issues that we have as a country that can be fixed/improved.

Everyone is unable to see strait and go strait to trolling because they have been brainwashed by all the pushing of hateful shit to everyone in our country (especially targeting battle ground states/districts) by the Russian military.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> It will never go to senate because Shiff knows the whitle blower is a fraud and he lied. It's over for the Dems. retards


Why is trump begging for the proceedings to stop?

Also, why are you so dumb?


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> So you are ok with Russia attacking us?
> 
> Every single intelligence agency has said this is the case, and you are just propagating the Russian disinformation campaign.


that Obama deep state slut should be shot in the head! probably a russian double agent...


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Why is trump begging for the proceedings to stop?
> 
> Also, why are you so dumb?


I just watched Trump on fox call for the trial. wow


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> that Obama deep state slut should be shot in the head! probably a russian double agent...


And the violent right continues to wonder why their guns are as good as gone.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> I just watched Trump on fox call for the trial. wow


Thanks for confirming you're a fox television retard, not like we couldn't tell, but thanks anyway.


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> And the violent right continues to wonder why their guns are as good as gone.


Not without a whole bunch of you domestic terrorists dying first my bet..


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> Not without a whole bunch of you domestic terrorists dying first my bet..


Nah, we will drone you dumb ass traitors.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> It will never go to senate because Shiff knows the whitle blower is a fraud and he lied. It's over for the Dems. retards


Doesn't matter, there are whistle blower laws, and everything was already found accurate by asking the people referenced. Trump is just trying to get a new boogey man. The testimony against him was damning. 

But more importantly, it pushes the point that Trump has been obstructing the investigation by claiming executive privalege on everything.


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Thanks for confirming you're a fox television retard, not like we couldn't tell, but thanks anyway.


Us Canadians are smart enough to watch news that has all sides represented then we can make up our own minds. Unlike you sheep down there that are not educated enough to make your own minds up. Need the media and government to tell you how to live. citidots!


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> lmao you guys are so fuckin dumb....


Are you an American? Does it matter to you that Russia is currently cat fishing our most vulnerable members of our society to cause chaos here?


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Are you an American? Does it matter to you that Russia is currently cat fishing our most vulnerable members of our society to cause chaos here?


no I'm not but hope you get everything thats coming to ya dummies. As i said we will end up bailing your asses out again. Your white house would be pink if it wasn't for us. lmao


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> its the Russians, you guys need to get over your phobia of Russia. fucking pathetic bunch of arrogant mf's.


If Trump wasn't sucking Putin's tiny dick, then maybe we could start to look a little less pathetic in the world. Dumbass!


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> no I'm not but hope you get everything thats coming to ya dummies. As i said we will end up bailing your asses out again. Your white house would be pink if it wasn't for us. lmao


We want your republicans and you dems can stay and wallow in your own self pity.


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 26, 2019)

christopher jordan said:


> If Trump wasn't sucking Putin's tiny dick, then maybe we could start to look a little less pathetic in the world. Dumbass!


That bitch ass won't lift a finger to secure elections, or our national security!


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> Us Canadians are smart enough to watch news that has all sides represented then we can make up our own minds. Unlike you sheep down there that are not educated enough to make your own minds up. Need the media and government to tell you how to live. citidots!


Unfortunately bubbles are very well developed now. Take yourself for example, you seem very convinced of your side, but have not actually made any argument for how you got to this understanding, but instead go right to trolling the people on this forum.

Assuming you are an American and not a foreign troll cat fishing us.







machamillion said:


> All conjecture and hearsay, you guys just dont get it. He outsmarted you idiots again... 3rd time now lmao


"Outsmarted you idiots" what are you even talking about, you don't get it?

What occurred last week was that the next level of Trumps minions have all been implicated in withholding the whistle blower complaint for 2 weeks longer than he was legally allowed to. This triggered the Impeachment hearing for Dear Leader himself, who then committed obstruction of justice by commanding his minions with direct knowledge to ignore legal mandated subpoenas issued by the congress.

So now it goes to the next level.


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

christopher jordan said:


> If Trump wasn't sucking Putin's tiny dick, then maybe we could start to look a little less pathetic in the world. Dumbass!


lol oh ya he should be starting a war with another superpower who is done with your democratic leaderships BS. good move you idiots. i think Trump is Canadian, too smart to be a typical American.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> no I'm not but hope you get everything thats coming to ya dummies. As i said we will end up bailing your asses out again. Your white house would be pink if it wasn't for us. lmao


So are you French? Feel free to share man, if you are not a paid troll then I feel once we scrape off the hard troll outer shell we all have enough unique understandings of our own situations that we are all pretty much the same at the end of the day.


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Unfortunately bubbles are very well developed now. Take yourself for example, you seem very convinced of your side, but have not actually made any argument for how you got to this understanding, but instead go right to trolling the people on this forum.
> 
> Assuming you are an American and not a foreign troll cat fishing us.
> 
> ...


lol I hope you come on here and say how wrong you were in a month or so. but like you dems have demonstated in the past you won't. The hypocrisy of you Dems is priceless.


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> So are you French? Feel free to share man, if you are not a paid troll then I feel once we scrape off the hard troll outer shell we all have enough unique understandings of our own situations that we are all pretty much the same at the end of the day.


No not french, Just a conservative Canadian. not paid just can't listen to your democratic indoctrinated mouths anymore.


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 26, 2019)

That idiot lost a billion dollars!


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> lol oh ya he should be starting a war with another superpower who is done with your democratic leaderships BS. good move you idiots. i think Trump is Canadian, too smart to be a typical American.


You are all over the place, breath, complete


machamillion said:


> lol I hope you come on here and say how wrong you were in a month or so. but like you dems have demonstated in the past you won't. The hypocrisy of you Dems is priceless.


You have been a member for about what a month? And you are pulling that bullshit about 'coming here in a month'









machamillion said:


> No not french, Just a conservative Canadian. not paid just can't listen to your democratic indoctrinated mouths anymore.


lmao what are you even talking about, you just came on to troll?


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

BtW I never ever watched 1 episode of The apprentice. I just judge by what he has accomplished for the American people. He is anti watseful government and has been his whole life. he is a dumb talker sometimes but what American isn't? you have to look at what he is doing on the libertarian level. it will only benefit you all when the corrupt politicians take over again. wow forget the man and respect the positive things he is doing. you have 2 year terms for a reason.


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

christopher jordan said:


> That idiot lost a billion dollars!


revelance you butthurt never trumper? what does that have anything to do with anything? see what I mean? pump the brakes dude.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Are you an American? Does it matter to you that Russia is currently cat fishing our most vulnerable members of our society to cause chaos here?


He's a Canadian racist asshole, we have them too, he's unarmed up here and subject to hate speech and crime laws. A good example of why we need better laws and why America needs to step on these cockroaches hard, grind them into the ground with hate speech and crime laws.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> BtW I never ever watched 1 episode of The apprentice.


I liked the first couple seasons. But then it just got campy and lower and lower quality business ideas.



machamillion said:


> I just judge by what he has accomplished for the American people.


Every one of our Presidents have had successes and failiures. But really what has he accomplished? He just came in, created a bunch of turmoil, claims fixed it when people scramble to try to fix it.


machamillion said:


> He is anti watseful government and has been his whole life.


See the final point...


machamillion said:


> he is a dumb talker sometimes but what American isn't? you have to look at what he is doing on the libertarian level. it will only benefit you all when the corrupt politicians take over again. wow forget the man and respect the positive things he is doing. you have 2 year teams for a reason.


People love to call everyone corrupt, but in reality it is that nobody cares about thing/people that they do not know enough to do things that hurt them for corrupt intent.


machamillion said:


> wow Troll new word for someone who calls you idiots out? Last week it was Racist. lmao @ you idiot, pussies.


So yeah, you are just here to ejaculate your hate into the forum and really have nothing to offer other than that. I see. Nice to meet you troll.


machamillion said:


> revelance you butthurt never trumper? what does that have anything to do with anything? see what I mean? pump the brakes dude.


The Government paid for the billions Trump has written off in bankruptcy after spending as much of the startup loans and revenue on his lifestyle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> Us Canadians are smart enough to watch news that has all sides represented then we can make up our own minds. Unlike you sheep down there that are not educated enough to make your own minds up. Need the media and government to tell you how to live. citidots!


Then watch the CBC or CTV or Global if ya want the truth, but you're too stupid to want the truth because your just an antisocial troll, an arsehole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> No not french, Just a conservative Canadian. not paid just can't listen to your democratic indoctrinated mouths anymore.


A Canadian nazi, we have them too, your not a conservative you're an antisocial arsehole


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> no I'm not but hope you get everything thats coming to ya dummies. As i said we will end up bailing your asses out again. Your white house would be pink if it wasn't for us. lmao


Ya look like a racist sock puppet troll to me, what's your regular username? Too ashamed to post under it?
*machamillion*
Member · From Canada
Joined Sep 22, 2019


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A Canadian nazi, we have them too, your not a conservative you're an antisocial arsehole


Another weak brain anti trumper. lol don't worry the world will still be here in 12 years. citidiot


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya look like a racist sock puppet troll to me, what's your regular username? Too ashamed to post under it?
> *machamillion*
> Member · From Canada
> Joined Sep 22, 2019


Read your signature , your the obvious racist here. lol goof


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I liked the first couple seasons. But then it just got campy and lower and lower quality business ideas.
> 
> 
> Every one of our Presidents have had successes and failiures. But really what has he accomplished? He just came in, created a bunch of turmoil, claims fixed it when people scramble to try to fix it.
> ...


wow, the hate make syou guys blind. we would be in a recession in this country if it wasn't for the U.S. economy booming which is not because of Obama.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> Read your signature , your the obvious racist here. lol goof


All the sock puppets and trolls are Trumpers here, you're posting under multiple accounts with a sore asshole.
machamillion
Member · From Canada
Joined Sep 22, 2019

*mjw42*
Well-Known Member · 51
Joined Sep 8, 2016
Last seen Today at 9:07 AM


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> That is my user name you fuckstain, does it hurt?


You're the one who looks like an idiot here not me.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2019)

These impeachment hearings have certainly brought out the trolls. 

Totally believable that they are responding to help us understand how wrong we are.


----------



## machamillion (Nov 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You're the one who looks like an idiot here not me.


whatever flake, I have to go to work unlike you liberals. bye


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> I just watched Trump on fox


Mental retardation exhibit A


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> Not without a whole bunch of you domestic terrorists dying first my bet..


Every single domestic terrorist since 2017 has been a right wing trump lover like you


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> whatever flake, I have to go to work unlike you liberals. bye


Don't forget to lock up your wife and kids so they can't escape before you go.


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> BtW I never ever watched 1 episode of The apprentice. I just judge by what he has accomplished for the American people. He is anti watseful government and has been his whole life. he is a dumb talker sometimes but what American isn't? you have to look at what he is doing on the libertarian level. it will only benefit you all when the corrupt politicians take over again. wow forget the man and respect the positive things he is doing. you have 2 year terms for a reason.


Waste is a 2 trillion dollar tax cut for the rich. But you believe in a bankrupt philosophy because your a dishonest right wing tool! Who cant even spell waste!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> wow, the hate make syou guys blind. we would be in a recession in this country if it wasn't for the U.S. economy booming which is not because of Obama.


The economy grew more and faster under Obama 

You dumb racist pedophile


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2019)

machamillion said:


> whatever flake, I have to go to work unlike you liberals. bye


bye pedophile


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 26, 2019)

Obama did all the leg work just to watch Trump and the right piss it all away.


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> bye pedophile


Get a load of captain bring down. Lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> The economy grew more and faster under Obama
> 
> You dumb racist pedophile


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> The economy grew more and faster under Obama
> 
> You dumb racist pedophile


Seriously...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Seriously...


sorry facts make you sad you dumb racist


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 26, 2019)

Creep. Said he'd get with his own daughter?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry facts make you sad you dumb racist
> 
> View attachment 4427242


Oh shit...more he said she said. You libs have a hard time separating fact from fiction. Lots of story time stories here in this thread. The biggest story is trump getting impeached. Was funny to see you'll fired up in the beginning and now its seem to have fizzed out.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 26, 2019)

Love to watch libs with no valid point call people racist. I guess when you get loud and curse and call everyone a racist it makes you think your right in some way lol. I could give a rats ass how many times you say the word. It shows you have no valid point so that's the last resort to win your argument


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Oh shit...more he said she said. You libs have a hard time separating fact from fiction. Lots of story time stories here in this thread. The biggest story is trump getting impeached. Was funny to see you'll fired up in the beginning and now its seem to have fizzed out.


Except the “she said” is a bunch of 15 year old girls saying trump walked in on them and the “he said” is trump bragging he did it

You dumbfuck racist


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2019)

If ya got nothing to hide, then why ya hiding everything ?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Except the “she said” is a bunch of 15 year old girls saying trump walked in on them and the “he said” is trump bragging he did it
> 
> You dumbfuck racist
> 
> View attachment 4427245


Its Howard stern radio. Give me a break. NEXT


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> View attachment 4427246


Lowest approval ever

1.9 % gdp 

Trillion dollar deficits 

Half his campaign staff in prison

Will be on trial for felony obstruction charges in a year

Winning, lol

You dumb racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Its Howard stern radio. Give me a break. NEXT


It’s a bunch of 15 year old girls saying “this old creep snuck up on us while we were naked”

And trump bragging about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children 


You support a fucking pedophile you deranged racist scumbag


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 26, 2019)

So much winning in this thread lol. Just the fact you losers argue your moot points that will accomplish absolutely nothing. Trump is still president. All actions from Democrats has only made him more liked and stronger to win. But of course you'll will say the election was rigged and it was the Russians fault haha. 
Pumpkin spice lattes and comfort stuffed animals will be given to all of you on election night. I promise no snowflake will be left behind


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So much winning in this thread lol. Just the fact you losers argue your moot points that will accomplish absolutely nothing. Trump is still president. All actions from Democrats has only made him more liked and stronger to win. But of course you'll will say the election was rigged and it was the Russians fault haha.
> Pumpkin spice lattes and comfort stuffed animals will be given to all of you on election night. I promise no snowflake will be left behind


youre welcome for making him more liked I guess

because that pedophile you love so much is the least liked ever

You dumb racist bitch


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> It’s a bunch of 15 year old girls saying “this old creep snuck up on us while we were naked”
> 
> And trump bragging about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children
> 
> ...


Yeah man I'm sure those articles were written by reliable non never trumpers lol. Trump is shaking up the established career politicians that have done nothing but tax the shit out of working americans. 
If trump had actually done anything he would be in the slammer with bill Cosby and Harvey.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 26, 2019)

thank god for due process and court proceedings. The left would have the man locked up on hear say and radical left assumptions. Flat out fake ass neews.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Love to watch libs with no valid point call people racist.









Call people names then say racist.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So much winning in this thread lol. Just the fact you losers argue your moot points that will accomplish absolutely nothing


I agree that its a moot point arguing with trolls to try to change them when they show no reason for how they feel other than 'just trolling'.


Dats my bike punk said:


> Trump is still president.










Dats my bike punk said:


> All actions from Democrats has only made him more liked and stronger to win.


The Democrats have been forced into a no win situation by Trump. He has the decided to say screw the system I will watch everything melt if I can use it as a floatation device to not go to jail. But they didn't cause this, Trumps illegal acts have brought all this about.


Dats my bike punk said:


> But of course you'll will say the election was rigged and it was the Russians fault haha.


A certain percentage of our population will of course be swayed by the propaganda you seem to want to believe. The harder part for Russia's militarized internet trolls will be they got in some nice shots, and Trump has helped them kick us while we are still down, but we will get back up, and hopefully we will have adults in the room when America is forced to respond to these Russian attacks on our democracy.


Dats my bike punk said:


> Pumpkin spice lattes and comfort stuffed animals will be given to all of you on election night. I promise no snowflake will be left behind


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2019)

Quote of the day from tRUmp.
* "Why Did We Wait 100 Years to Mark a Centennial?"*


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2019)

Sure he did.










Deutsche Bank Executive Who Signed Off On Trump Loans Kills Himself At Age 55


Trigger warning: suicide Thomas Bowers, a former Deutsche Bank executive and head of the American wealth-management division, killed himself in Malibu, California, on Tuesday, November 19th, according to the Los Angeles county coroner's initial report. First reports of his death were shared by...




forensicnews.net


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> If they actually had anything it would be a no brainer. Just like the russian colusion thing. Dems loved comey till he turned on Hillary. They loved Mueller till he exonerated trump and took that circus to investigation based on a false dossier made up from a funded smear campaign by fusion GPS.
> It's all a load of horse shit that is being cooked up by the msnbc trump haters. This entire ukranian fiasco was based completely off hearsay and presumptions. That's why adam schiff the mastermind behind this entire circus told Jake tapper he wasnt sure if they was gonna push forth articles of impeachment. Dont you know for a second had they proven anything it would be unquestionable. You libs know nothing other than to call people who support border protections racist but in the same breath live behind gates communities.


when did you escape from the evil Spock alternate universe? because that's the only place that anything you just said is true...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I put that snowflake on ignore immediately. When a liberal loses an argument or gets backed in a corner the first instinct to call you s racist. It makes them feel like they have won. Even though you have said nothing even remotely to make you a racist.


you've supported trump, who is an obvious and blatant racist, who has spent most of his "career" screwing over any minorities who happened to live in properties he bought....who has called other countries that have primarily black populations "shit holes"...which implies that he thinks black people are shit....who used to demand that black employs would not be visible when he visited trump castle casino....who still believes "the central park five" are guilty, and should be executed, even though genetic testing cleared all of them, and the state of new york gave them all settlements to try to make amends...
when one supports such an individual, one tends to get painted with the same brush said individual gets painted with...because anyone with courage, compassion, morals, ethics, or common sense wouldn't support such an obvious douche nozzle....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 27, 2019)

*Trump posted a photo of himself Photoshopped to look like Rocky Balboa, and hoo boy *




President Donald Trump on Wednesday morning, for *no apparent reason*, tweeted an image of his head edited onto Rocky Balboa's body.
The general reaction on Twitter was confusion to say the least.
For reasons that remain unclear, President Donald Trump on Wednesday morning tweeted an image of his head superimposed on a photo of a bare-chested Rocky Balboa.

The poster's background seems to have been swapped with an image of the crowd from the audience at Trump's rally in Florida on Tuesday night, *where he falsely claimed that liberals wanted to rename Thanksgiving*.

Trump's post may be a subtle dig at those who scrutinized his unexpected two-hour visit to Walter Reed National Military Medical Center on November 16 that prompted speculation about his health. The White House said that the visit was for medical tests as part of Trump's annual physical exam and that the president remains in good health.

Mental Health is no joke ...


#OrangeMoronMustGo


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2019)

Donny Dementia is losing his grip on reality, he talked about beating Obama at his last klan rally.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 27, 2019)

It seems potus hardly knew rudy...


----------



## TreeWalker (Nov 27, 2019)

The moment when trump republicans realize they have to testify or go to jail:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2019)

*Judge Rules "Presidents Are Not Kings," Meaning Don McGahn May Be Compelled To Testify*




The President was dealt a setback in his effort to stonewall the House impeachment inquiry when a judge ruled that former White House lawyer Don McGahn is not immune from a congressional subpoena.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4428081


while that is more accurate, by far...i still wish i hadn't seen it


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2019)

*Happy Thanksgiving! Go to dinner armed, if you're dealing with Trumpers, they are fucking crazy!*


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 28, 2019)

Well for Thankgiving tRUmp pardoned a war criminal that got his kicks from killing civilians, women and children and fired the Navy Secretary who didn't like it. What will the psycho give us for Christmas, it's tough to top that but I'm sure the piece of shit will.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 28, 2019)

Probably pardon a guy who eats children after fucking them to death, MAGA.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2019)

i sincerely hope the rest of the Seals refuse to work with him...if they all turn their backs to him constantly, and refuse to do anything with him, they'll have to reassign him somewhere where he won't be able to rape, pillage, and murder, while taking selfies...and it will chap trumps ass, which is always a good thing


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 28, 2019)

It should scare the shit out of you that many actually love the orange psycho.


----------



## TreeWalker (Nov 28, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving! Go to dinner armed, if you're dealing with Trumpers, they are fucking crazy!*


 Trump Jr. calls on trumpers to go after their family members this holiday and video it so they can give out prizes . https://www.businessinsider.com/don-jr-film-triggered-liberals-thanksgiving-win-maga-prizes-2019-11

Divide and destroy seems to be on the menu since Agent Orange took over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2019)

*Why DOJ Watchdog Is Not Investigating AG Bill Barr | NBC News Now*




The Justice Department’s internal watchdog is set to release a report examining the FBI’s conduct in the Russia investigation next month, but Democrats are wondering why the DOJ watchdog isn’t looking into President Trump’s Attorney General, William Barr.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 28, 2019)

TreeWalker said:


> Trump Jr. calls on trumpers to go after their family members this holiday and video it so they can give out prizes . https://www.businessinsider.com/don-jr-film-triggered-liberals-thanksgiving-win-maga-prizes-2019-11
> 
> Divide and destroy seems to be on the menu since Agent Orange took over.


lol yeah I am skipping my family Thanksgiving this year, I really don't want to get into anymore family drama. I can't wait for this warfare Trump/Putin are engaged in with our society to be exposed so I don't have to deal with their noise anymore.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 28, 2019)

Trump official who promoted fringe conspiracy theories now senior adviser at State Department | CNN Politics


A former naval intelligence officer and conservative talk radio host who promoted fringe conspiracy theories in radio appearances is now a senior adviser at the State Department Bureau of Arms Control, Verification and Compliance.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 28, 2019)

If only Epstein hadn't committed suicide lol, tRUmp could have created a new federal agency about children and made the pedo the czar of it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 28, 2019)

Which tRUmp has the lowest IQ, it's a tough choice. Here's Eric doing his best snowflake.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2019)

*Democrats could take Senate in 2020*




Democrats are hoping they'll be able to control the Senate in 2020 -- is it possible? Chris Cillizza breaks down the odds, and what it would mean for Trump’s second term, or his possible Democratic successor in 2021.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 28, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4428462


will be saved for future use. 239 lbs? lol


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 28, 2019)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2019)

https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/472396-trump-mocks-newsweek-over-story-on-thanksgiving-plans

Newsweek made one mistake....they believed one single thing that trump said.
the man will lie about what he's having for dinner.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2019)

*TRUMP IS IN 'DEEP TROUBLE,' PRESIDENTIAL HISTORIAN PREDICTS AS POLL SHOWS HALF OF COUNTRY WANTS PRESIDENT IMPEACHED*
BY JASON LEMON ON 11/29/19 AT 1:02 PM EST








Trump Is in 'Deep Trouble,' Presidential Historian Predicts


"He's a base politician. He doesn't know how to turn this around," Douglas Brinkley assessed.




www.newsweek.com





Presidential historian Douglas Brinkley predicted that President Donald Trump is in "deep trouble" after a recent poll showed that 50 percent of respondents want the commander-in-chief impeached and removed from office.

Brinkley, who is a professor of history at Rice University and a best-selling author, made the remark during a Friday interview with CNN, in which he discussed the network's latest impeachment poll that showed that support for the president's impeachment and removal remained steady at the end of November compared to October. However, there has been a significant jump since the spring, when only 36 percent supported Trump's impeachment.


CNN anchor John Avlon pointed out that looking back at previous impeachment proceedings for President Richard Nixon and Bill Clinton, the trend was different. Polls in support of Nixon being impeached remained below 50 percent until August of 1974, the same month Nixon resigned. In the case of Clinton, support for impeachment never rose above 35 percent.


> *CNN presidential historian Douglas Brinkley on a recent poll showing 50% of Americans support impeaching and removing Trump from office:
> After Congress votes, "you're going to see that movement grow even more... He's a base politician. He doesn't know how to turn this around."*
> 
> 
> ...





> *"It just tells you what deep trouble Donald Trump's in," Brinkely assessed, responding to Avlon's comments. "I mean, when you have 50 percent of the country wanting you – not just impeached – but removed from office, and the game hasn't even gotten fast yet," the historian continued, "I think when the vote's taken by Congress to impeach him, and he's wearing the eye on his chest, you're going to see that movement grow even more."
> 
> Brinkely said that the poll results "tells you he doesn't have a lot of friends. He's a base politician. He doesn't know how to turn this around." The academic went on to say that he thinks the "charges of corruption [against Trump] are just deep and real." He also suggested that the impeachment proceedings could hurt the president in the 2020 election.*
> 
> ...





> Although it appears increasingly likely that Trump will be impeached by the House of Representatives, which is controlled by Democrats, most analysts believe it is unlikely he will be removed from office by the Republican-controlled Senate. As a two-thirds majority vote is required for a president's removal from office, 20 Republican senators would have to join with every single Democrat and Independent in the upper chamber of Congress in voting for the president's removal in order for it to pass.
> 
> Some analysts do believe, however, that if public opinion shifts significantly above 50 percent in support of Trump's removal, GOP senators may turn against the president.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 29, 2019)

I just wanted to stop by and drop this off...



Love Ya'll


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I just wanted to stop by and drop this off...
> 
> View attachment 4429080
> 
> Love Ya'll


Wow, powerful stuff.

You seem intelligent and well informed - why are you running away?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 29, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow, powerful stuff.
> 
> You seem intelligent and well informed - why are you running away?


Oh I haven't gone anywhere buck...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Oh I haven't gone anywhere buck...


Tell us how bad Buck hurt you. Do you need a safe place?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I just wanted to stop by and drop this off...
> 
> View attachment 4429080
> 
> Love Ya'll


How often do you jerk of to Ben shapiro


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i sincerely hope the rest of the Seals refuse to work with him...if they all turn their backs to him constantly, and refuse to do anything with him, they'll have to reassign him somewhere where he won't be able to rape, pillage, and murder, while taking selfies...and it will chap trumps ass, which is always a good thing


This is funny!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I just wanted to stop by and drop this off...
> 
> View attachment 4429080
> 
> Love Ya'll


Ya look like a Buckfuck to me, butthurt and backing a losing traitor


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 29, 2019)

So predictable and sooo sad. Yall need Satan or something


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> This is funny!


*It's called honor, but you have none and wouldn't understand the concept anyway...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> So predictable and sooo sad. Yall need Satan or something


Nothing is more predictable than a racist asshole traitor like you, Trump depends on frightened sheep like you. You're a racist sucker and Trump is predicting you'll continue to be his puppet, as he is Putin's puppet.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 29, 2019)

Maybe ya should hire someone with taxpayer $ to investigate me.
Learn a little about the community I served and swore an oath to. You people are traitorous and appear to be working from a scientology training manual. All the crimes and money that was wasted by barry. Ever hear of Larry Sinclair?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Maybe ya should hire someone with taxpayer $ to investigate me.
> Learn a little about the community I served and swore an oath to. You people are traitorous and appear to be working from a scientology training manual. All the crimes and money that was wasted by barry. Ever hear of Larry Sinclair?


By supporting the traitor Trump you violated any oath you swore, your racism has turned you into a fool and a sucker. Blindly support Putin's puppet and you become one yourself. There is currently a general named Flynn looking at long hard time for violating his oath and breaking the law, he also committed treason.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Maybe ya should hire someone with taxpayer $ to investigate me.
> Learn a little about the community I served and swore an oath to. You people are traitorous and appear to be working from a scientology training manual. All the crimes and money that was wasted by barry. Ever hear of Larry Sinclair?


Do you shoot little girls who are minding their own business or no


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 29, 2019)

That's Classified....


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> So predictable and sooo sad. Yall need Satan or something


Coin shows the unfortunate results of botched neck vagina rejuvenation surgery. "*pay now" with your soul, character, conscience*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 29, 2019)

Could be worse.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> That's Classified....


Fainting and subsequently shitting yourself has been proven an ineffective if not relentlessly tested rhetorical strategy.



Hydrotech364 said:


> Maybe ya should hire someone with taxpayer $ to investigate me.
> Learn a little about the community I served and swore an oath to. You people are traitorous and appear to be working from a scientology training manual. All the crimes and money that was wasted by barry. Ever hear of Larry Sinclair?


Fainting and subsequently shitting yourself has been proven an ineffective if not relentlessly tested rhetorical strategy.



Hydrotech364 said:


> Could be worse.


The bloated swine is as statesman like and dignified as you are persuasive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Could be worse.


You’re so edgy


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Could be worse.


Worse than this?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 29, 2019)

You ladies are sooo informed. I always admire gang mentality. I guess this thread will be around until 2024 because they didn't have shit on Our President. Bitches!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 29, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> You ladies are sooo informed. I always admire gang mentality. I guess this thread will be around until 2024 because they didn't have shit on Our President. Bitches!


 scram rodent


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> This is funny!


and you are ignorant and ill educated...


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 30, 2019)

Apple Bends To Russia, Recognizes Crimea Annexation On Maps App


After an update on its Weather and Maps apps, Apple was slammed by Ukraine, which said the tech giant didn't "give a damn" about its pain.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 30, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> You ladies are sooo informed. I always admire gang mentality. I guess this thread will be around until 2024 because they didn't have shit on Our President. Bitches!







__





Donald Trump Is a Piece of Shit [Explicit] by The Original Donald Trump on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


Check out Donald Trump Is a Piece of Shit [Explicit] by The Original Donald Trump on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> You ladies are sooo informed. I always admire gang mentality. I guess this thread will be around until 2024 because they didn't have shit on Our President. Bitches!


he is not "our president"...i refuse to accept him as the leader of anything. he's an amoral, immoral,unethical, lying foul fucking piece of shit, and for you to support him makes you one, as well. your opinion means less than nothing to me. anything you are angry about, i'm going to redouble my efforts at. anything you want to happen, i'm going to do everything i can do to stop...and so are 65% of the country...you guys are a shrinking minority, more and more people are waking up and supporting impeachment. more and more people are abandoning his base...less rich idiots are donating money to him...so go ahead and crow, rooster, in the end, you're just another chicken fucker


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 30, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Maybe ya should hire someone with taxpayer $ to investigate me.
> Learn a little about the community I served and swore an oath to. You people are traitorous and appear to be working from a scientology training manual. All the crimes and money that was wasted by barry. Ever hear of Larry Sinclair?





Hydrotech364 said:


> You ladies are sooo informed. I always admire gang mentality. I guess this thread will be around until 2024 because they didn't have shit on Our President. Bitches!


I was hoping a member that has been here since 2007 might actually have something to add, but I guess not, you just coming on to troll for Dear Leader?





You are incorrect.

Even Dubar had more to add before he just went full troll.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I was hoping a member that has been here since 2007 might actually have something to add, but I guess not, you just coming on to troll for Dear Leader?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think some people were very very hopeful that trumps America would spread, and the entire country would embrace misogyny, racism, and isolationism, turning the clock back to the 1950s, which was the last time neanderthals felt safe. they could then start demanding that minorities sit in the back of the bus again, that white people would have acccess to bathrooms in businesses, and minorities would have a porta-pottie in the alley, that white children and minority children would have separate schools. they wanted women to go back to the kitchen, where they belong, and get busy pumping out more babies that could be indoctrinated into the Klan...
and now that it's become apparent that that isn't going to happen, they're upset, and lashing out.
seriously. because very few of them have any idea about politics at all, if they did, they would realize that trump has done a horrifically bad job since he first stepped foot in the whitehouse. 
he has done damage to the reputation of America that will takes generations to repair. he has alienated important allies, placated terrible enemies, dismissed talented, intelligent, informed diplomats and replaced them with ignorant drinking buddies who know exactly fuck all about international politics. he claims he's saving the coal industry and the American farmer, but the coal industry is still dying, and the American farmer is in worse shape than when he took over, because of his stupid trade war that we're paying the tariffs on....the economy has improved, but it was improving before he took office...the growth is slowing, rapidly now...the federal reserve board knows more about economics than trump will EVER know, but he has to constantly attack them, about things he doesn't understand, because they stand in the way of his plan to ruin the entire country...

this is the man you support. a crying, lying, hateful, mean spirited con man...so i can only conclude that you're a crying, lying, hate filled little piece of shit...because who else would support such an obvious thief?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 30, 2019)

Talisman12

6 minutes ago

I remember seeing a copy of Obama's daily Presidential schedule -- he was scheduled down to four or five minute increments all day long. Dude was busy, was working for the American people. 
Our current Pres has hours of "executive time" every day to tan and paint his orange skin, adhere and shape his hair, and spend 53 minutes rambling mindlessly to his Fox and Friend's sycophants on the telephone.
Politics aside, let's get someone back into the White House that WORKS for the American people!


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think some people were very very hopeful that trumps America would spread, and the entire country would embrace misogyny, racism, and isolationism, turning the clock back to the 1950s, which was the last time neanderthals felt safe. they could then start demanding that minorities sit in the back of the bus again, that white people would have acccess to bathrooms in businesses, and minorities would have a porta-pottie in the alley, that white children and minority children would have separate schools. they wanted women to go back to the kitchen, where they belong, and get busy pumping out more babies that could be indoctrinated into the Klan...
> and now that it's become apparent that that isn't going to happen, they're upset, and lashing out.
> seriously. because very few of them have any idea about politics at all, if they did, they would realize that trump has done a horrifically bad job since he first stepped foot in the whitehouse.
> he has done damage to the reputation of America that will takes generations to repair. he has alienated important allies, placated terrible enemies, dismissed talented, intelligent, informed diplomats and replaced them with ignorant drinking buddies who know exactly fuck all about international politics. he claims he's saving the coal industry and the American farmer, but the coal industry is still dying, and the American farmer is in worse shape than when he took over, because of his stupid trade war that we're paying the tariffs on....the economy has improved, but it was improving before he took office...the growth is slowing, rapidly now...the federal reserve board knows more about economics than trump will EVER know, but he has to constantly attack them, about things he doesn't understand, because they stand in the way of his plan to ruin the entire country...
> ...


We are so much better off having the most competent person in the family as the "Breadwinner" than just drawing for 33% or so of the population. I am really looking forward to how our country moves forward once the Republican platform breaks apart and the online media trolling is dealt with and people wake up to reality.


radiant Rudy said:


> Talisman12
> 
> 6 minutes ago
> 
> ...


I wouldn't care as much about what he is doing if he would just shut up, sit down and let the people he picked who know what they are doing work to make sure our country is operating and growing effectively. He is just a con man that has been doing nothing but running for office since he immediately upon being sworn in filed for re-election.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> We are so much better off having the most competent person in the family as the "Breadwinner" than just drawing for 33% or so of the population.


¿ i don't understand what you mean?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿ i don't understand what you mean?


A family usually has one person making more money than anyone else, in the past this was always the "Man of the House" (at least how I grew up being told by my dad/relatives/freinds dads). Today even if it is not 100% level playing field, every race/gender has a equally good chance at being the one in the house that is able to get the biggest salary and they become technically (how I was told anyways) "Head of the Household". 

And with white men being about 1/2 of white % of the population which is around 66-ish percent. I am saying that with the expansion of the workforce into men and women of any race we have near 100% of the population having the ability to succeed in the workplace. 

Being able to pick the best and brightest of the total population is better than picking from 33% of the population. And because of this I am saying we are far better off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> A family usually has one person making more money than anyone else, in the past this was always the "Man of the House" (at least how I grew up being told by my dad/relatives/freinds dads). Today even if it is not 100% level playing field, every race/gender has a equally good chance at being the one in the house that is able to get the biggest salary and they become technically (how I was told anyways) "Head of the Household".
> 
> And with white men being about 1/2 of white % of the population which is around 66-ish percent. I am saying that with the expansion of the workforce into men and women of any race we have near 100% of the population having the ability to succeed in the workplace.
> 
> Being able to pick the best and brightest of the total population is better than picking from 33% of the population. And because of this I am saying we are far better off.


ok, i get what you mean, but i don't think we're there yet. just because more women are working doesn't mean they're being treated fairly in the workplace. same with minorities, there are more of them, but they aren't being treated as well as their white co-workers.
i'm not talking about peons working in fast food or retail, everyone gets fucked over in those fields, no matter what color they are, i'm talking about mid level management and above...women and minorities are consistently paid less, offered less chance for advancement, given less important tasks...
so if they were actually evaluated fairly and used according to their abilities, then yeah, that would be great, but they aren't...
so it's actually like the 33% is still in control, and the other 66% is just there because they HAVE to have some women and minorities to point to, to prove they're an "equal opportunity employer"....


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ok, i get what you mean, but i don't think we're there yet. just because more women are working doesn't mean they're being treated fairly in the workplace. same with minorities, there are more of them, but they aren't being treated as well as their white co-workers.
> i'm not talking about peons working in fast food or retail, everyone gets fucked over in those fields, no matter what color they are, i'm talking about mid level management and above...women and minorities are consistently paid less, offered less chance for advancement, given less important tasks...
> so if they were actually evaluated fairly and used according to their abilities, then yeah, that would be great, but they aren't...
> so it's actually like the 33% is still in control, and the other 66% is just there because they HAVE to have some women and minorities to point to, to prove they're an "equal opportunity employer"....


That is fair, we defiantly are not on a fully level playing field yet. But give it time, it is getting better as the older generations retire.

https://www.census.gov/library/stories/2019/05/college-degree-widens-gender-earnings-gap.html






You can see the younger they are the more women are attaining more education than the men. aka not getting pushed into the stay at home and pop out babies after high school as much. 

With a lot of the jobs that require a highly technical education like Pharmacists it is pretty even with the pay gap's.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he is not "our president"...i refuse to accept him as the leader of anything. he's an amoral, immoral,unethical, lying foul fucking piece of shit, and for you to support him makes you one, as well. your opinion means less than nothing to me. anything you are angry about, i'm going to redouble my efforts at. anything you want to happen, i'm going to do everything i can do to stop...and so are 65% of the country...you guys are a shrinking minority, more and more people are waking up and supporting impeachment. more and more people are abandoning his base...less rich idiots are donating money to him...so go ahead and crow, rooster, in the end, you're just another chicken fucker


Yeah he's your President lol. I have an inbox fellas, can't keep fukn with you zombies.Hail to the Chief Biotchez!


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 30, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Yeah he's your President lol. I have an inbox fellas, can't keep fukn with you zombies.Hail to the Chief Biotchez!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Yeah he's your President lol. I have an inbox fellas, can't keep fukn with you zombies.Hail to the Chief Biotchez!


you can't make me accept him, no matter how hard you try. he befouls the office just by being in it. i will vote for whoever opposes him, and so will over 65% of the country this time, and that number is growing daily....so for me, the impeachment is irrelevant, it's grows more unlikely he'll be elected every day as more people reach the point where they can't ignore the stench of his lies any longer. the republicans are set to lose their majority in the senate, because their leadership is too busy trying to load the court system with repressive conservative neanderthals to vote on anything. 
so keep on fucking chickens, chicken fucker


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 30, 2019)

Now I fuck chickens?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Now I fuck chickens?


The first step is admitting your problem, good job.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 30, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> The first step is admitting your problem, good job.



Just look at his avatar, he admits that he's another idiot texan!


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 30, 2019)

I lived in Texas almost 2 years in tech school in the usaf. Sad state.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 30, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Yeah he's your President lol. I have an inbox fellas, can't keep fukn with you zombies.Hail to the Chief Biotchez!


Yes, Putin is Our President


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2019)

i was referencing my early post, but if the chicken fits....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Just look at his avatar, he admits that he's another idiot texan!


It looks like he'll be living in a blue state soon, Texas is purple and turning bluer by the day, Trump might even lose there in 2020, assuming he's not impeached and in prison first. If the senate acquits him he will lead the GOP to a well deserved disaster in 2020 and the senate will be up for grabs for sure. If Donald is POTUS going into the 2020 election the democrats should win it all in a landslide, if it's a close election Trump and the republicans will try to steal it. If Donald loses in 2020 he will try to start a civil war before being "forced" out of office, he will make America go through Hell between the election and the inauguration of the new POTUS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2019)

*Trump is in legal trouble even without impeachment*
In this impeachment edition of The Point, Chris Cillizza and Elie Honig, CNN legal analyst, discuss what the difference is between an impeachable offense and a criminal offense and how President Trump may still be in legal trouble even if he is acquitted by Congress.









Trump is in legal trouble even without impeachment - CNN Video


In this impeachment edition of The Point, Chris Cillizza and Elie Honig, CNN legal analyst, discuss what the difference is between an impeachable offense and a criminal offense and how President Trump may still be in legal trouble even if he is acquitted by Congress.




www.cnn.com


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 30, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Now I fuck chickens?


Putin fucks a chicken, your style might be more chicken felcher



Hydrotech364 said:


> Yeah he's your President lol. I have an inbox fellas, can't keep fukn with you zombies.Hail to the Chief Biotchez!


 your gaped thought hole, is that your "in box" cuck?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2019)

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/11/trump-war-crimes/602731/

this is an excellent article. it expresses everything i've thought since i learned about this situation. a draft dodging piece of shit is trying to turn our armed forces into a pack of murdering thugs, that will do his will unquestioningly....i hope they rise up and eliminate this threat to America's integrity, as they should. i'd give them all medals for eliminating a major threat to domestic tranquility.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/11/trump-war-crimes/602731/
> 
> this is an excellent article. it expresses everything i've thought since i learned about this situation. a draft dodging piece of shit is trying to turn our armed forces into a pack of murdering thugs, that will do his will unquestioningly....i hope they rise up and eliminate this threat to America's integrity, as they should. i'd give them all medals for eliminating a major threat to domestic tranquility.


Another hyped up article by a never trumper.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2019)

Another denial from the delusional.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 1, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Another denial from the delusional.


Sure thing. Whatever you say.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Sure thing. Whatever you say.


Track home


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Another hyped up article by a never trumper.


uhuh...the truth always makes people like you uncomfortable...dispute one fact in the story? provide one piece of proof disproving anything it says...you call us never trumpers, we call you failsons....sounds fair to me


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2019)

tRUmp has always been a vile piece of shit and there's a mountain of video and audio that shows it. He has always loved being infront of the cameras and microphones, it's a compulsion to get attention. Anyone that has watched his conman carnival antics know how vile he is, that's why New York hates him and always has. Normally someones home state would be where he's most popular, not tRUmp, the more someone is exposed to him the more they hate him.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Another hyped up article by a never trumper.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> uhuh...the truth always makes people like you uncomfortable...dispute one fact in the story? provide one piece of proof disproving anything it says...you call us never trumpers, we call you failsons....sounds fair to me


Look at who published it. It's even to far out there for msdnc to publish. Now I understand why those news organizations spend 50 out of every 60 minutes bashing trump. You guys believe everything written. Trump spent his Thanksgiving in Afghanistan supporting all the troops.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Look at who published it. It's even to far out there for msdnc to publish. Now I understand why those news organizations spend 50 out of every 60 minutes bashing trump. You guys believe everything written. Trump spent his Thanksgiving in Afghanistan supporting all the troops.


Isn’t he negotiating with terrorists


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Look at who published it. It's even to far out there for msdnc to publish. Now I understand why those news organizations spend 50 out of every 60 minutes bashing trump. You guys believe everything written. Trump spent his Thanksgiving in Afghanistan supporting all the troops.


are you fucking shitting me? trumpers post shit from all kinds of fuck nut crazy cocksuckers, conspiracy theorist, religious fanatics, right wing neo nazi assholes, and you all eat that shit the fuck up....the source of this story is suspect to you? ...trump tries to blame "the deep state" for all his failures...Rudy spouts conspiracy theories every time hes on tv....and this story bothers you? i would have thought by now you'd be willing to believe anything, you certainly have been conditioning yourself for it


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Trump spent his Thanksgiving in Afghanistan supporting all the troops.


Planning his next grift on the future Veterans.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Look at who published it. It's even to far out there for msdnc to publish. Now I understand why those news organizations spend 50 out of every 60 minutes bashing trump. You guys believe everything written. Trump spent his Thanksgiving in Afghanistan supporting all the troops.








https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/the-atlantic/


Looks decently legitimate, I would not think they have many stories proven false (even including ones planted by Trump's minions who think it is ok to lie to the America citizens if they are not under oath).

What new sites do you recommend?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are you fucking shitting me? trumpers post shit from all kinds of fuck nut crazy cocksuckers, conspiracy theorist, religious fanatics, right wing neo nazi assholes, and you all eat that shit the fuck up....the source of this story is suspect to you? ...trump tries to blame "the deep state" for all his failures...Rudy spouts conspiracy theories every time hes on tv....and this story bothers you? i would have thought by now you'd be willing to believe anything, you certainly have been conditioning yourself for it


I dont follow any of those bullshit stories as you claimed. As much as I would love to stay n argue over shit that will change nothing , I got stuff to do.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2019)

if you spent as much time growing your business as you did here, you could afford to move out of that track home and live right on the water.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I dont follow any of those bullshit stories as you claimed. As much as I would love to stay n argue over shit that will change nothing , I got stuff to do.


i'm still curious why a white thug has a black man as his avatar? and why one that was convicted of fraud, and tried to weasel out of it and save his career by "finding god"....


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm still curious why a white thug has a black man as his avatar? and why one that was convicted of fraud, and tried to weasel out of it and save his career by "finding god"....


same reason he has a Nugent tattoo on his back.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I dont follow any of those bullshit stories as you claimed. As much as I would love to stay n argue over shit that will change nothing , I got stuff to do.


You think windmills cause cancer and neo nazis are very fine people. You like to brag about walking in on unsuspecting naked underage children 

Pedophile


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> uhuh...the truth always makes people like you uncomfortable...dispute one fact in the story? provide one piece of proof disproving anything it says...you call us never trumpers, we call you failsons....sounds fair to me





Dats my bike punk said:


> Look at who published it. It's even to far out there for msdnc to publish. Now I understand why those news organizations spend 50 out of every 60 minutes bashing trump. You guys believe everything written. Trump spent his Thanksgiving in Afghanistan supporting all the troops.


You can't dispute the story, so you attack the messenger?


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Trump spent his Thanksgiving in Afghanistan supporting all the troops.


Do you honestly believe Trump cares about ANYONE but himself?

He spent Thanksgiving in Afghanistan campaigning.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 1, 2019)

If he gave a sh1t about the troops he would have been drafted. Bone spur Donny is about himself. Just like his minions. I didn't see him when I was in...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2019)

1212ham said:


> Do you honestly believe Trump cares about ANYONE but himself?
> 
> He spent Thanksgiving in Afghanistan campaigning.


And negotiating with terrorists


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 1, 2019)

Maga


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2019)

Senator Ted Kennedy has lost all credibility, and is obviously doing the I am just following what Dear Leader is telling me to say.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 2, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some Rudy headlines:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *House intel has Trump recordings by Giuliani associate: report*
> Lev Parnas, an indicted associate of President Donald Trump's attorney Rudy Giuliani, has provided the House Intelligence Committee with secret recordings of ...
> ...


*Rudy Giuliani’s son makes $95,000 working as sports liaison for the White House*

The Trump administration also employs the son of Rudy Giuliani, Trump’s personal attorney. The White House pays him nearly six figures to serve as a sports liaison.

According to government documents, Giuliani’s son, Andrew H. Giuliani, makes $95,000 per year working for the White House. His official title is “Special Assistant to the President and Associate Director of the Office of Public Liaison.”

The son of the former New York mayor was a college golfer. He joined the Duke University golf team in 2006 but was cut from the team in 2008 after he allegedly threw an apple at a teammate and threw and broke a golf club in a parking lot. The then-college student sued the university but the case was dismissed in 2010.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 2, 2019)

machamillion said:


> When you dumb whacked out left radicals impeach him, send him up to CAnada. he can re build our economy after this idiot Trudeau has wrecked everything in the name of global fascism.


Canadian cuck-oo reporting for bone spur sucking duty



Dats my bike punk said:


> But yet he hates trump and calls him a racist for enforcing our immigration laws and borders but canada has the toughest immigration laws in the world. All.the liberals said they was moving to canada but canada was like naw I dont think so


*Dats my paper ass* dumb and obedient AF magat
Three fraud convictions since 2015
Fellatio in Helsinki
13k lies
Sharpies out the blow hole
Donate air base to russia
Betray our allies
Pardon murderer
World's leaders laugh in his bragging face
Tax return audit

This f'en, shit choked slob is an abomination and getting impeached


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Canadian cuck-oo reporting for bone spur sucking duty
> 
> 
> *Dats my paper ass* dumb and obedient AF magat
> ...


unfotunately, i don't think he is getting impeached, but i also don't think he's getting re-elected.
McConnel has already sold what little soul he had, and will never, ever do anything he sees as weakness...allowing the president his party backed to be impeached would be the height of weakness, it would be him publicly admitting that the republican party made the biggest mistake they could possibly make...no fucking way that will ever happen.
but, more and more people are waking up and realizing what a foul fuck trump is...he continually polls worse every poll, his policies continue to fail, more nepotism, scandal, shady deals, and down right criminal behavior are uncovered every day...eventually even the stupidest of people can have enough of the truth shoved in their faces that it blocks out trumps bullshit.
although you couldn't tell from some of the ignorant fucks around here....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2019)

Why do so many of the republicans on TV who are defending Trump have southern accents? 
Why do they keep spouting Russian disinformation that 17 intelligence agencies briefed the senate on months ago? 
Why do they defend treason? 
Why does the base refuse to believe evidence rubbed in their noses on a daily basis? 
Why do supposed "born yesterday" evangelical Christians support an immoral anti christian like Donald Trump?
Only strong emotions can filter people's perceptions to the point where they act against their own self interests. Only fear and hate fueled by bigotry and racism can distort reality to the point where people support the likes of Donald Trump. Polls show support for Putin and Russia, not just Trump among republicans, Russia is the only country with thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at America. Russia attacked America in 2016 and helped to install a traitor as president by interfering in the 2016 election.

What does that make republicans who ignore evidence and knowingly disseminate Russian disinformation and propaganda?
What does that make Americans who support Trump in spite of overwhelming evidence?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why do so many of the republicans on TV who are defending Trump have southern accents?
> Why do they keep spouting Russian disinformation that 17 intelligence agencies briefed the senate on months ago?
> Why do they defend treason?
> Why does the base refuse to believe evidence rubbed in their noses on a daily basis?
> ...


what are "treasonous, traitorous fucks" for 1000, Alex?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 2, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Look at who published it. It's even to far out there for msdnc to publish. Now I understand why those news organizations spend 50 out of every 60 minutes bashing trump. You guys believe everything written. *Trump spent his Thanksgiving in Afghanistan supporting all the troops.*


Get off the crooks dick you f'en deplorable.Trump was in Afghanistan for 3 hours
"The president was back at Mar-a-Lago by 7:30 a.m. Friday, and within hours he headed out for a round of golf."
Politico

"Together, we will succeed. We will never forget what 9/11 brought us and we will never permit the repetition of 9/11 again.” *meanwhile the bloated draft dodging swine praises bin salman's bone saw soldiers and forgets it was saudis who 9-11'd us*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what are "treasonous, traitorous fucks" for 1000, Alex?


Nah. $1000 questions are difficult. That was a $100 question.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Get off the crooks dick you f'en deplorable.Trump was in Afghanistan for 3 hours
> "The president was back at Mar-a-Lago by 7:30 a.m. Friday, and within hours he headed out for a round of golf."
> Politico


it takes 14 hours for a private jet to fly from D.C. to Afghanistan...and 14 hours back...he was on the ground for 3 hours. the rest of the trip he was in AF1, tweeting bullshit and grabbing stewardesses by the pussy...
how can anyone support this piece of filth? how can you support a racist, homophobic, misogynist, coward? because he is a coward...everything he does is based in his fear of everyone and everything...he's afraid women will laugh at his tiny dick, so he pays for women who know how to act like they like it....he's afraid anyone even slightly darker skinned than he is will murder him and steal his shoes....he's afraid that when people find out he's actually broke they'll laugh at him and call him a failure...makes no difference that most people already do, he has enough sycophants to block his view of reality.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nah. $1000 questions are difficult. That was a $100 question.


ok, you got me....but that was a 1000 dollar response


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ok, you got me....but that was a 1000 dollar response


I wasn't being critical of you - I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to point out that Republicans are _obviously _corrupt. So obvious, in fact, that a person who supports them is either dumb or evil, often both.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I wasn't being critical of you - I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to point out that Republicans are _obviously _corrupt. So obvious, in fact, that a person who supports them is either dumb or evil, often both.


i'm not sure they're all corrupt...the ones that aren't are more likely to be self deluding...somehow they can not see the mountain of bullshit that trump stands on, they just see it as a thing to elevate him...
not sure which is worse? i know how to deal with liars and thieves, if i was allowed to....i'm not sure how to deal with self delusional zealots...besides shooting them...which is frowned upon.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 2, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nah. $1000 questions are difficult. That was a $100 question.


There are no $100 questions anymore


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> There are no $100 questions anymore


"What are lies that people tell about Jeopardy for $50, Alex?"


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 2, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I wasn't being critical of you - I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to point out that Republicans are _obviously _corrupt. So obvious, in fact, that a person who supports them is either dumb or evil, often both.


There is no mystery as to what is going on here. Trump has no facts to put forth and no valid constitutional argument that bribery (specifically mentioned in the Constitution) and obstruction fail to meet the standard for impeachment. (As the Lawfare blog puts it, “There is every reason to believe that the drafters of the Constitution had in mind a scope that easily encompasses Trump’s conduct. ... The transcript [of the July 25 call] makes clear that Trump tied together the request for a personal favor with the delivery of military aid. But even if he had not made such a direct connection, this sort of corrupt use of public office to obtain a private benefit fits squarely within the definition of bribery when the Constitution was written.”)

Republicans remain united not because truth, the Constitution or fairness are on Trump’s side. They are on his side because they have chosen to put blind tribalism above their constitutional obligations. Republicans think they have a captive base insulated by Fox News (the equivalent of Pravda) and by the allegedly more sophisticated conservative pundits who cannot stand up to the mob, for fear of losing readership, speaking fees, access and political relevance in the Trump era. Whatever procedural requests Democrats grant will be dismissed as insufficient. There is no process that will meet Trump’s definition of “fairness,” because any limitation on his conduct and any criticism are by definition unfair in his narcissistic, self-deluded view.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/12/02/nadler-calls-trumps-bluff/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2019)

I wonder how many will actually vote for the moron the second time around? I don't think he picked up any new supporters, and it will kill the GOP and their chances of holding the senate if he leads the GOP into 2020. Donald has a lot of fucking up to do yet, wait until he's done doing Putin's work at the NATO conference. 40% of the country are traitors or are ok with treason, Putin owns Trump and Trump owns these racist traitors.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*50 Percent Support Impeachment, Removal: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Recent poll numbers on impeachment and removal show no change from October, according to CNN/SSRS. 50 percent support impeachment and removal and 43 percent do not. Aired on 12/02/19.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 2, 2019)

They will all vote for him. They are just like him.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 2, 2019)

Duncan Hunter To Plead Guilty In Campaign Finance Case He Called 'Witch Hunt'


The Republican congressman claimed the federal investigation into his spending was because of his support for President Donald Trump.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2019)

*Ex-Trump official warns about White House: I'm concerned*




President Trump's former economic adviser Gary Cohn sounds the alarm about the atmosphere in the White House and worries whether there is anyone around Trump who will tell him what he doesn't want to hear.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 2, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ex-Trump official warns about White House: I'm concerned*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cohn had to explain to the Great Businessman that you can't print more money to get rid of the National Debt. Wharton must be very pround of their Orange Alumni.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 2, 2019)

I've read predictions of the DOW at 9,000.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 2, 2019)

i hope so. we've been reducing our 401K contributions and saving up cash to buy! 

and thanks to W, i got a helluva deal on my Subaru in 09.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 2, 2019)

tRUmp forgot to get the URL when he came up with his new campaign slogan lol.


https://www.keepamericagreat.com/


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 2, 2019)

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/1QjzdN6Q3HTrwqmKGH" width="480" height="268" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4430486


you don't have to "keep them ignorant"....they're doing it to themselves...the truth is out there, and it's not hard to find, it's just hard for these people to swallow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Duncan Hunter To Plead Guilty In Campaign Finance Case He Called 'Witch Hunt'
> 
> 
> The Republican congressman claimed the federal investigation into his spending was because of his support for President Donald Trump.
> ...


" My only hope is that the judge does not sentence my wife to jail. I think my kids need a mom in the home.” ...sure, all kids need parents who are under indictment for campaign fraud...Hunter’s wife previously pleaded guilty in the campaign finance scheme, admitting that the couple used campaign funds for a wide variety of family expenses, including flying their pet rabbit around.... 

including flying their pet rabbit around....

true trump republicans.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp forgot to get the URL when he came up with his new campaign slogan lol.
> 
> 
> https://www.keepamericagreat.com/


i was about to get a bumper sticker, but they wanted way too much information...guess i'll go to kinkos and have them print me one, and mail him an anonymous donation...NO politician needs my name, address, or email, ever


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> <iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/1QjzdN6Q3HTrwqmKGH" width="480" height="268" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="
> 
> 
> 
> ">via GIPHY</a></p>


i find that image very insulting and demeaning. to Sassquatch. you are comparing Sassquatch to trump? if i was Sassquatch, i'd come out of hiding just to smack you in the head...


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 3, 2019)

He is doing a press conference with Trudeau atm and it is just embarrassing. 

I wish they would ask him questions in French about responding to what Trump just said.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> He is doing a press conference with Trudeau atm and it is just embarrassing.
> 
> I wish they would ask him questions in French about responding to what Trump just said.


I think the French word for moron is moron.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> I think the French word for moron is moron.


Buffoon would be a better fit, except he's so fucking stupid, corrupt and dangerous.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 3, 2019)

Drain that swamp...








Trump border wall $400 million contract handed to company owned by Republican donor who promoted firm on Fox News


A construction company owned by a Republican donor has been given a $400m (£308.5m) contract to build sections of Donald Trump’s border wall. The Department of Defence has announced Fisher Sand and Gravel Co, from North Dakota, will build new barriers in Arizona following reports that Mr Trump...




news.google.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 3, 2019)

Russia Blocks Shutterstock Website Over Photos of Russian Flag in Dogshit


Photo: Shutterstock The Russian government has blocked the stock photography website Shutterstock, according to the English-language news site Meduza. Russia’s media regulator, Roskomnadzor, explained that Shutterstock was blocked for “insulting state symbols” a likely reference to photos on the...




news.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Russia Blocks Shutterstock Website Over Photos of Russian Flag in Dogshit
> 
> 
> Photo: Shutterstock The Russian government has blocked the stock photography website Shutterstock, according to the English-language news site Meduza. Russia’s media regulator, Roskomnadzor, explained that Shutterstock was blocked for “insulting state symbols” a likely reference to photos on the...
> ...


I wonder if Donald will order Bill Barr to investigate them, they did insult Russia and that's where his master lives.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2019)

*Democrats release impeachment report detailing 'overwhelming' evidence of misconduct and obstruction*













House Democrats vote to send impeachment report to Judiciary Committee


The House Intelligence Committee voted along party lines Tuesday night to approve a report that found evidence of President Donald Trump's misconduct and obstruction of Congress is "overwhelming."




www.cnn.com




(CNN)House Democrats say evidence of President Donald Trump's misconduct and obstruction of Congress is "overwhelming," charging that Trump's conduct toward Ukraine compromised national security in a new report released Tuesday that will form the backbone of the impeachment proceedings against the President.

The 300-page report from the House Intelligence Committee sets the stage for the impeachment of a US president for just the third time in history. The report stops short of outright recommending impeachment, with House Intelligence Chairman Adam Schiff, a California Democrat, and the other committee chairs leading the inquiry said that was a decision Congress ultimately has to make.
But the report makes clear that's where Democrats are heading.
"It will be up to the Congress to determine whether these acts rise to the level of an impeachable offense, whether the President shall be held to account, and whether we as a nation are committed to the rule of law — or, instead, whether a president who uses the power of his office to coerce foreign interference in a U.S. election is something that Americans must simply 'get over,'" Schiff, Foreign Affairs Chairman Eliot Engel of New York and Oversight Chair Carolyn Maloney of New York said in a joint statement.
The report release kicks off what's poised to be a frenzied month in the House, with Democrats on track to potentially vote on impeaching Trump by Christmas. The House Intelligence Committee will vote to approve the report Tuesday evening, and will then send it to the Judiciary Committee, which plans to hold hearings and would draft articles of impeachment against Trump.
The report is broken down into two sections, one on Ukraine and the other on obstruction of Congress — both of which are expected to be separate articles of impeachment.
Democrats found that the July 25 call between Trump and Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky — in which Trump asked Zelensky to investigate former Vice President Joe Biden — was the "dramatic crescendo" of a months-long campaign driven by the President in Ukraine that involved a number of senior officials, including Vice President Mike Pence, Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and acting chief of staff Mick Mulvaney.
"The President engaged in this course of conduct for the benefit of his own presidential reelection, to harm the election prospects of a political rival, and to influence our nation's upcoming presidential election to his advantage," the report says. "In doing so, the President placed his own personal and political interests above the national interests of the United States, sought to undermine the integrity of the US presidential election process, and endangered US national security."
Democrats charged that the White House's obstruction of their impeachment investigation was an "unprecedented campaign," detailing the numerous subpoenas that were defied over the two-month investigation.
"Indeed, it would be hard to imagine a stronger or more complete case of obstruction than that demonstrated by the President since the inquiry began," the report says.
The White House and congressional Republicans have rejected the Democratic allegations. Congressional Republicans on Monday released their report ahead of the Democrats, a document that fully defended the President's actions on Ukraine and accused Democrats of rushing to impeach the President without any evidence that Trump did anything wrong.
"At the end of a one-sided sham process, Chairman Schiff and the Democrats utterly failed to produce any evidence of wrongdoing by President Trump," White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham said in a statement. "This report reflects nothing more than their frustrations. Chairman Schiff's report reads like the ramblings of a basement blogger straining to prove something when there is evidence of nothing."
The Democratic report is based largely on the 17 witness interviews that were conducted over the past several months, including 12 at two weeks of public hearings, with testimony that detailed a lengthy effort spearheaded by the President's personal attorney Rudy Giuliani to oust the US ambassador to Ukraine and then push Kiev to announce investigations into the President's political rivals.
The report's findings on both Ukraine and obstruction of Congress are expected to be included in the articles of impeachment.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2019)

*Schiff holds media avail following release of impeachment report*


----------



## knucklehead bob (Dec 3, 2019)

All you Democrat/Republicans should try YOGA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2019)

Jesus, this clown is all over the fucking map on this shit, the head of the senate judiciary committee for fuck sake. John McCain's ghost must be haunting him cause the great white leader is gonna twit shit on him for sure. This will piss Vlad off and Donald will have to bitch slap him, there are a lot of traitors in his state who eagerly await Putin's command.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Graham says he's '1,000% confident' Russia meddled in 2016 US election -- not Ukraine*








Graham says he's '1,000% confident' Russia meddled in 2016 US election -- not Ukraine


Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Tuesday said he is "1,000% confident" that Russia, not Ukraine, meddled in the 2016 US presidential election, breaking from President Donald Trump and others in his party who have pushed the discredited conspiracy theory.




www.cnn.com





Washington (CNN)Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Tuesday said he is "1,000% confident" that Russia, not Ukraine, meddled in the 2016 US presidential election, breaking from President Donald Trump and others in his party who have pushed the discredited conspiracy theory.

"It was the Russians. I'm 1,000% confident that the hack of the DNC was by Russian operatives, no one else," the South Carolina senator told reporters on Capitol Hill.
He reiterated his stance to CNN saying, "I've got no doubt that it was the Russians who stole the DNC emails. It wasn't Ukraine. Russia was behind the stolen DNC emails and (John) Podesta and all that good stuff."
Graham continued later in the same interview: "So as to the Ukraine, they had zero to do with the hacking of the DNC and the stealing of the emails. Whether or not people from the Ukraine met with DNC operatives, I don't know. All I've seen is press reports that no one has validated."
His comments come as the impeachment probe into Trump and Ukraine moves into the next phase. The House Intelligence Committee on Tuesday released its report detailing how the President sought political gain through his dealings with Ukraine. The House Judiciary Committee will hold its first impeachment hearing on Wednesday.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> All you Democrat/Republicans should try YOGA
> 
> View attachment 4431060


Where is your head shoved Bob? You seem to be projecting a bit, but most racist Trump fans like you do. 
*So who interfered in the 2016 election Knucklehead, Russia or the Ukraine?
Yoga is a mindfulness practice Bob and you ain't mindful or intelligent, or patriotic.*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 3, 2019)

*Schiff says phone records show Nunes may have been 'complicit' in Ukraine affair .... *Laughter*

WASHINGTON — House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff said Tuesday that phone records unearthed in the impeachment investigation raised questions about whether his Republican counterpart on the committee, Rep. Devin Nunes, might have been “complicit” in a White House plot to pressure Ukraine.

“It is, I think, deeply concerning that at a time when the president of the United States was using the power of his office to dig up dirt on a political rival that *there may be evidence that there were members of Congress complicit in that activity*,” said Schiff, the California Democrat who led the House impeachment inquiry investigation. 

"Now there is a lot more to learn about that and I don’t want to state that that is an unequivocal fact,” Schiff added. "But the allegations are deeply concerning. Our focus is on the president’s conduct first and foremost. It may be the role of others to evaluate the conduct of members of Congress."

Schiff spoke to the press after releasing a 300-page report detailing the findings of his committee’s investigation. The report is being referred now to the House Judiciary Committee, where articles of impeachment against President Trump will be drafted.

In the report, the Intelligence Committee divulged new details about a series of phone calls in early April among a handful of individuals, including Rudy Giuliani, the president’s personal lawyer; Lev Parnas, an associate of Giuliani’s who has been indicted for campaign finance violations related to a Trump super-PAC; conservative journalist John Solomon; *and Nunes*.

The calls listed in the impeachment report took place in the days leading up to the removal of Marie Yovanovitch, former U.S. ambassador to Ukraine, in late April, following what the report *described as a coordinated “smear campaign” to oust the diplomat from her post in Kyiv.*


The Intelligence Committee impeachment report paints Parnas as an intermediary between Solomon and various contacts in or around the Trump administration, including the president himself. 

“On March 20, 2019, the day The Hill opinion piece was published, Mr. Parnas again spoke with Mr. Solomon for 11 minutes. Shortly after that phone call, President Trump promoted Mr. Solomon’s article in a tweet,” the impeachment report states. It also notes that the Solomon articles were “amplified on social media” by public figures close to the president, such as his son, Donald Trump Jr., and on Fox News.

At the same time, Solomon was writing articles alleging unethical behavior by former Vice President Joe Biden. Solomon’s reporting alleged Biden pressured authorities in Kyiv to fire a prosecutor to prevent an investigation into a Ukrainian energy company that had hired his son, Hunter Biden, to sit on its board. No evidence has surfaced to support this claim.

But the impeachment report indicates that the phone records also show this loose crew of associates passing information along to get the Biden story into Solomon’s articles and then onto Fox News. 

Over several days just prior to an April 7 article by Solomon that alleged anti-Trump behavior by Yovanovitch, phone records showed Parnas speaking to Solomon 10 different times, and to Giuliani 16 different times.

*And then, on April 10, Nunes and Giuliani exchanged a series of short phone calls. On April 12, Nunes spoke to Parnas twice, once for a minute and a second time for eight minutes, on a day when Parnas was busy calling Solomon and Giuliani multiple times, along with a several-minute call with Trump attorney Jay Sekulow.*

Yovanovitch was fired April 23. Schiff said the phone records were “consistent with a lot of coordination of this scheme” to oust Yovanovitch.

The firing of Yovanovitch, according to the impeachment report, removed a principled ambassador and left a vacuum that could be filled by “political appointees far more willing to engage in an improper ‘domestic political errand,’” namely Trump’s efforts to pressure Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden, a political rival.

Trump eventually asked Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate Biden in a July 25 phone call. 

*A lawyer for Parnas has already told the Daily Beast that Parnas helped arrange meetings for Nunes with people in Europe in late 2018, as Nunes sought information about the origins of the Mueller probe into Russian meddling in the 2016 U.S. election. The Parnas attorney, Joseph Bondy, then told CNN that Parnas is willing to testify to Congress that Nunes met with a former Ukrainian prosecutor, Viktor Shokin, to discuss finding political dirt on Biden.

#FuckNunes and his obsession with nude trump pics 

*


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 4, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> My head is square on my shoulders
> 
> All Democrat/Republican are pathological liars . You're an IDIOT to believe I support anyone from the Democrat/RepublicanParty


Ridiculous. Obama lied about what? Guantanamo? Lied because he tried to pass it through congress and got slapped back by the Republicans who decided to quit legislating in 2010?

Seriously what are these lies you claim that the Dems are just as bad as the Republicans? Because I know I can show lots of prime examples of Republicans strait up lying and manufacturing stories to the public using the news and later having to (while under oath) admit they just pull shit out of their ass.

Republicans and Democrats have not been the same for a long time. Anyone selling this is trying to throw smoke for Dear Leader.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2019)

*Psychiatrist: Trump's Projection On Chairman Schiff Is ‘Primitive’ | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Psychiatrist Lance Dodes joins Lawrence O'Donnell to discuss Donald Trump’s behavior abroad as the impeachment investigation advances at home. Dr. Dodes says President Trump is "running a really simple program" with "limited capacity" and exemplifying "early emotional development." Aired on 12/03/19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2019)

*The Fastest, Easiest Way To Understand The Impeachment Report | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow points out that as an alternative to reading the full Trump impeachment report, there is an executive summary, and also a summarizing preface, or barring those, you can always just read through the list of subheadings in the report. Aired on 12/03/19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2019)

*Numerous Potential Articles Of Impeachment Sketched Out In Report | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow explains how even though the Trump impeachment report tells a single story, the way the report is structured points out where separate articles of impeachment might be delineated. Aired on 12/03/19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2019)

*Why phone records are a problem for Nunes*




CNN's Chris Cuomo breaks down phone records from the House Intelligence Committee's report showing Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) was communicating with Rudy Giuliani and his indicted associate Lev Parnas while they were working in Ukraine. Nunes has not responded to CNN's request for comment.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2019)

At least NATO members still respect Dear Leader.








NATO leaders caught on camera mocking Trump


The leaders of Britain, Canada, France and the Netherlands have been caught on camera at a Buckingham Palace reception mocking US President Donald Trump's lengthy media appearances ahead of Wedensday's NATO summit. The footage, shot by the British host's camera pool on Tuesday evening and...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 4, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> At least NATO members still respect Dear Leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would swap leaders with Canada in a heart beat. Maybe we could do a deal, the UP and Trump for Trudeau and a case of maple syrup. 

It sucks that Trump has turned every stupid troll that Russia has done about our leaders, real.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2019)

Even if Donald gets acquitted by the senate, the rest of these clowns can be charged for conspiracy and Donald will be an unindicted co conspirator, yet again. Donald and a bunch of other people are gonna be desperate in the 2020 election and there will be no holds barred, speaking of Barr, he's in deep shit too and looking at spending the rest of his life in prison. Donald led all these clowns out into the open with no cover whatsoever, just like his base, they have no cover either, no cover at all, they have exposed themselves as racists and traitors.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How Articles Of Impeachment May Be Laid Out | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Amid the major revelations in the House Intel Committee's impeachment report is phone logs are connecting key players in the investigation. Aired on 12/04/19.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even if Donald gets acquitted by the senate, the rest of these clowns can be charged for conspiracy and Donald will be an unindicted co conspirator, yet again. Donald and a bunch of other people are gonna be desperate in the 2020 election and there will be no holds barred, speaking of Barr, he's in deep shit too and looking at spending the rest of his life in prison. Donald lead all these clowns out into the open with no cover whatsoever, just like his base, they have no cover either, no cover at all, they have exposed themselves as racists and traitors.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *How Articles Of Impeachment May Be Laid Out | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


FOX News got it right. Somebody other than Nunes was using his phone to make and receive calls 








Fox News Analyst: ‘Somebody Else’ May Have Used Nunes’ Phone to Call Parnas and Giuliani


Fox News legal analyst Gregg Jarrett spun an interesting theory on Wednesday morning, claiming that it is possible that Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) didn’t speak to Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani and Giuliani henchman Lev Parnas this past spring because “somebody else” may have used his phone.Call logs...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## shimbob (Dec 4, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> FOX News got it right. Somebody other than Nunes was using his phone to make and receive calls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes total sense that the ranking member of the U.S. House of Representatives Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence lent his phone out to some random person, not just once but several times. Why don't you believe that?


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 4, 2019)

Quote of the day.


*"Trump's trade war is a 'Stop, or I'll shoot myself in the foot' strategy"*


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 4, 2019)

The Republican defense of Trump in a nutshell:

*Democrats’ impeachment report is TOTALLY UNFAIR to Trump!*
_
I read the report and I can tell you it is TOTALLY unfair to President Donald Trump, and here are three reasons why:
1) Nowhere in the report does it note that Trump is the best American president since Abraham Lincoln.
2) It contains ZERO pictures of Trump’s magnificent border wall.
3) It intentionally compiles ALL the evidence and sworn testimony relating to impeachable things Trump has done, painting a picture of a president who has done many impeachable things and who gleefully sold out his country for personal gain. THAT’S NOT FAIR!

Regarding item No. 3, of course the president is going to look bad if you put together all the bad things he has done and look at them as a whole. If someone put all the times I’ve gone to Dairy Queen into one report, it might make people conclude that I “have a problem” or “need to make better life decisions.” But if you look at each trip to Dairy Queen individually, it’s no big deal. That’s just me being me.

The same is true with our great president. Is it possible he has engaged from time to time in light bribery or a smidge of justice obstruction? Sure, but that’s just Trump being Trump.









Column: Democrats’ impeachment report is TOTALLY UNFAIR to Trump!


Of course the president is going to look bad if you put together all the bad things he has done and look at them as a whole. This is a clear case of treasonous dot-connecting.




www.chicagotribune.com




_


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 4, 2019)

The Fed pumped another 70 billion into the financial markets today to keep tRUmps house of cards from collapsing.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 4, 2019)

*Trump’s epitaph :

"The world thinks you are an incompetent, ignorant, dumb, deranged buffoon — and they are right....and you prove it to them every day." - George Conway ( Husband of Cryptkeeper Kellyanne ) 

*


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 4, 2019)

That's 400 billion since September that the Fed has pumped into the market to hold it together, they put in 750 billion in 2009. If tRUmps economy is so great why is it coming apart at the seams, I'm really tired of all this winning.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 4, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> That's 400 billion since September that the Fed has pumped into the market to hold it together, they put in 750 billion in 2009. If tRUmps economy is so great why is it coming apart at the seams, I'm really tired of all this winning.


@HashBucket 

Care to explain this to us mere children


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 4, 2019)

This should be amusing.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 4, 2019)

The repo market is broken and Fed injections are not a lasting solution market pros warn - MarketWatch


Demand for short-term funding from the Federal Reserve is still running high ahead of the typical year-end cash crunch, even as the central bank has poured more than $320 billion into financial markets to keep credit flowing.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 4, 2019)

Jim jordan is a pedophile


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 4, 2019)

Breaking via WaPo: The prosecutor handpicked by Barr to scrutinize how U.S. agencies investigated Trump's 2016 campaign said he could not offer evidence to the DOJ inspector general to support the right-wing theory that the case was a setup by U.S. intel. 

Watching these morons trying to commit treason reminds me of watching the three stooges.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Watching these morons trying to commit treason reminds me of watching the three stooges


you must be talking about the Curly Joe Darita episodes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> At least NATO members still respect Dear Leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, his feelings got hurt....fucking whining pussy. what a fucking blowhard bully asshole, he can dish shit all fucking day, but can't take a fucking thing. 
did he really expect other world leaders to take his lame ass seriously? he's the big, slobbering, retarded kid running around the room breaking shit while the grown ups are trying to get shit done, and he expects ANYONE to take him seriously? what a fucking snowflake


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump’s epitaph :
> 
> "The world thinks you are an incompetent, ignorant, dumb, deranged buffoon — and they are right....and you prove it to them every day." - George Conway ( Husband of Cryptkeeper Kellyanne )
> 
> View attachment 4431624*


cryptkeeper's skin is MUCH nicer that kellyannes.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> you must be talking about the Curly Joe Darita episodes.


hey man, curly joe had big shoes to fill, and he tried...which is more than trump has done


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 5, 2019)

*North Korea responds to Trump’s ‘Rocket Man’ comment with ‘senile dotard’ jibe





*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump’s epitaph :
> 
> "The world thinks you are an incompetent, ignorant, dumb, deranged buffoon — and they are right....and you prove it to them every day." - George Conway ( Husband of Cryptkeeper Kellyanne )
> 
> View attachment 4431624*


How in the fuck are Kellyanne and George even married with their opposing job positions? How can they stand each other? There is something super strange and completely bizarre about that relationship. I imagine into serious S and M beatings. Couple is sick and twisted . I love Trump please Beat me George.no problem Kellyanne.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 5, 2019)

Agree polar opposites... even species i think.
But the “ blonde banshee “ never fails to stoke the fire. George must drink 3 carafes of jet black coffee just to look at her ....
god .... 
its like sleeping with the chick from the Ring


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 5, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Agree polar opposites... even species i think.
> But the “ blonde banshee “ never fails to stoke the fire. George must drink 3 carafes of jet black coffee just to look at her ....
> god ....
> its like sleeping with the chick from the Ring


K.A. Cadaver looks best when she just gets returned from the desairologist.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 5, 2019)

I thought one of the argonauts cut the head off the Medusa .... maybe she had a sister.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 5, 2019)

Trumpkins are deplorable. Hilary was correct.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> K.A. Cadaver looks best when she just gets returned from the desairologist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2019)

*Congress Looks Likely To Charge Trump With Abuse Of Power, Bribery, And Obstruction*




While Republicans are arguing that Donald Trump's actions on Ukraine were ''genuine and reasonable,'' House Democrats seem likely to approve multiple charges against the President.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2019)

*The Washington chainsaw massacre, coming to you live on national TV in early Jan 2020! 
Donald will be on the wrong end of the saw first though...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 6, 2019)

*CRAZY BAT SHIT CASE NUMBER : 15,000,000 or whatever


Trump says the EPA is looking 'very strongly' at 'sinks and showers and other elements of bathrooms' because people are flushing their toilets 10 to 15 times ..... WTF *


At a Friday meeting at the White House, President Donald Trump spoke at length about water and energy conservation in bathrooms.
He said, "*We're looking very strongly at sinks and showers and other elements of bathrooms" because, among other reasons, "people are flushing toilets 10 times, 15 times*."
Earlier in the meeting, *Trump also jokingly complained that energy-saving lightbulbs made him look bad, saying, "Of course, being a vain person, that's very important to me." ... *eyeroll *
The New York Times reported in December 2017 that Trump "has an odd affinity for showing off bathrooms, including one he renovated near the Oval Office." ... The King of Shit .
At a Friday meeting at the White House, President Donald Trump talked at length about water and energy conservation, saying the Environmental Protection Agency is looking into restrictions in part because, he said, *people are flushing their toilets 10 to 15 times instead of once and are therefore using more water.*

"*We have a situation where we're looking very strongly at sinks and showers and other elements of bathrooms, where you turn the faucet on in areas where there's tremendous amounts of water, where it all flows out to sea because you could never handle it all, and you don't get any water,"* he said. "*They take a shower and water comes dripping out, very quietly dripping out. People are flushing toilets 10 times, 15 times, as opposed to once; they end up using more water. So EPA is looking very strongly at that, at my suggestion.*

*What in the holy fuck ???? - 

"*You go into a new building, new house, a new home, and they have standards where don't get water, and you can't wash your hands practically; there's so little water,*" he added. *"And the end result is that you leave the faucet on, and it takes you much longer to wash your hands, and you end up using the same amount of water. So we're looking very seriously at opening up the standard, and there may be some areas where we go the other route, desert areas, but for the most part, you have states where they have so much water where it comes down — it's called rain — that they don't know what to do with it.*"

In his comments, Trump appeared to be referring to the standards set by the National Energy Policy Act of 1995, federal regulations that stipulated that all newly manufactured toilets had to use a maximum of 1.6 gallons of water per flush, a significant decrease from previous standards. 

Earlier in the meeting, Trump also jokingly complained about energy-saving lightbulbs. "*They got rid of the lightbulb that people got used to,*" he said. "*The new bulb is many times more expensive, and I hate to say it, it doesn't make you look as good. Of course, being a vain person, that's very important to me. It gives you an orange look. I don't want an orange look. Has anyone noticed? So we'll have to change those bulbs in rooms where I'm in.*" 

*Please lord god ... one fucking bolt of lightning or bloody stool for this orange shitstain. Amen 

Trump's interest in light bulbs and his appearance shouldn't be a surprise, but neither should his lengthy comments about water usage in bathrooms.

The New York Times reported in December 2017 that Trump "is naturally garrulous, and loves to give White House tours. He has an odd affinity for showing off bathrooms, including one he renovated near the Oval Office."

The Russians loved the renovation.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 11, 2019)

*Graham: Russians hacked my campaign email account

from 2016
https://www.cnn.com/2016/12/14/politics/lindsey-graham-hacking-russia-donald-trump/index.html 


putin might have the goods on most of these cowardly, dim witted, shitball crooks, cons and phonies*


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 11, 2019)

Might lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 11, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> *Graham: Russians hacked my campaign email account
> 
> from 2016
> https://www.cnn.com/2016/12/14/politics/lindsey-graham-hacking-russia-donald-trump/index.html
> ...


wonder if trump told lindsey on the golf course way back when that putin had kompromat on him?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2019)

I find it simply amazing that Trump has over 40% support, you couldn't find a more obviously worse choice for POTUS. Fear driven hate is the only possible explanation, Trump supporters are at war, not just with America, but the idea of America. I think more Americans need to realize that these people don't just have a different political opinion, they are at WAR with America and they have powerful allies, Putin and the Russians. In their minds they would rather destroy America than allow other peoples to "take over". They are like a childish resentful ex husband who would rather burn the house down than let his wife and kids live in it, they are seeking to burn down America. Death camps for minorities (and their "liberal" allies) are what you'll eventually have if they and Trump can seize power in America. They don't care about incompetence, corruption, treason and kids in cages, do you think they would care about genocide? You are not fighting an election in 2020, you are fighting a war and it's the republicans who are waging it on America.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Voters Back Top Dems Over President Donald Trump In General Match Up: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




If the election were held today, a majority of voters back the top 2020 Democratic candidates over President Trump, according to new Quinnipiac polling. Aired on 12/11/19.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 11, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I find it simply amazing that Trump has over 40% support, you couldn't find a more obviously worse choice for POTUS. Fear driven hate is the only possible explanation, Trump supporters are at war not just with America, but the idea of America. I think more Americans need to realize that these people don't just have a different political opinion, they are at WAR with Americana and they have powerful allies, Putin and the Russians. In their minds they would rather destroy America than allow other peoples to "take over". They are like a childish resentful ex husband who would rather burn the house down than let his wife and kids live in it, they are seeking to burn down America. Death camps for minorities (and their "liberal" allies) are what you'll eventually have if they and Trump can seize power in America. They don't care about incompetence, corruption, treason and kids in cages, do you think they would care about genocide?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Voters Back Top Dems Over President Donald Trump In General Match Up: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


I've come to the conclusion that about 30% of the population has bad wiring lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 18, 2019)

After reading Trump's angry, rambling impeachment letter to Pelosi - I am left deeply embarrassed that this country could elect such an incoherent and illiterate person to our highest office.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> After reading Trump's angry, rambling impeachment letter to Pelosi - I am left deeply embarrassed that this country could elect such an incoherent and illiterate person to our highest office.


Miller wrote it, at least that's the rumor.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206362546145579008


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> After reading Trump's angry, rambling impeachment letter to Pelosi - I am left deeply embarrassed that this country could elect such an incoherent and illiterate person to our highest office.


And he was working on it for over a week and had help with editing it. Can you imagine having to help Trump write this abomination of a letter? How embarrassing. Keep that shit off your resume. 
It’s the most unprofessional undignified crybaby insane classless immature ramblings . Completely lowering the standards of Presidency beyond all imagination.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 18, 2019)

They are deplorable...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 18, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Miller wrote it, at least that's the rumor.


I could write a better letter while drunk. Much better if sober. Whoever wrote it is an idiot.

But I am reminded of early Nazi propaganda broadsheets. They were exceptionally poorly written but struck home nevertheless. smh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206362546145579008


Lmao. such great video clips . Cruz does a fantastic job dramatically describing Trump. They should play that at the senate trial!


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2019)

LOL



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207313493952802816


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2019)

Latest WH talking point lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2019)

Robert Reich: If impeached by the House, Trump is literally unpardonable | Opinion


Even if a subsequent president wanted to pardon Trump—in the interest of, say, domestic tranquility—she could not.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Robert Reich: If impeached by the House, Trump is literally unpardonable | Opinion
> 
> 
> Even if a subsequent president wanted to pardon Trump—in the interest of, say, domestic tranquility—she could not.
> ...


lock him up...."This is the way"


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I could write a better letter while drunk. Much better if sober. Whoever wrote it is an idiot.
> 
> But I am reminded of early Nazi propaganda broadsheets. They were exceptionally poorly written but struck home nevertheless. smh


Trumpkins hate edumacation.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2019)

Lol. The last Repukeican just said ok Trump is like Jesus and the Democrats are like Pontius Pilate.lol.. What nut case.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. The last Repukeican just said ok Trump is like Jesus and the Democrats are like Pontius Pilate.lol.. What nut case.


I'll build the cross.....somebody bring some nails..


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 18, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206362546145579008


They were totally right about what he would do.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 18, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Latest WH talking point lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4439073


The last time I poked my brother was when I made up a conspiracy theory about how Comey came out to tank Clinton with his statements about her after he heard Trump breaking the law with the Russians, so that he could run for the Republican nominee when he was impeached.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2019)

Now why would tRUmp do that lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2019)

And they wonder why they're called deplorable.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207442194531045376


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207451966378524673


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2019)

It's happening.

Somebody just got a scarlet "I" permanently engraved on his forehead.

The first line of his obit will say 'impeached'.
Maybe soon with all his secret health problems, this is going to hit hard.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 18, 2019)

Flotus nudes now this...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## gonnagro (Dec 18, 2019)

You'll realize you accomplished nothing and wasted more tax dollars, (which your party ALWAYS does), when he's reelected.

#Trump2020


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 18, 2019)

I take no responsiblity for this. Zero.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 18, 2019)

gonnagro said:


> You'll realize you accomplished nothing and wasted more tax dollars, (which your party ALWAYS does), when he's reelected.
> 
> #Trump2020


we're still working on the surplus from manafort that mueller gave us. 
#Collusion


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2019)

Torpedoes #1 and #2 both direct hits Captain, let's watch him burn in the water.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 18, 2019)

gonnagro said:


> You'll realize you accomplished nothing and wasted more tax dollars, (which your party ALWAYS does), when he's reelected.
> 
> #Trump2020


you've still got the IG report going your way. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Torpedoes #1 and #2 both direct hits Captain, let's watch him burn in the water.


periscope depth, Nancy. Aye aye, Chuck.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 18, 2019)

Tweetstorm coming.


----------



## mordynyc (Dec 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Finally, something the whole country (fine people on both sides) can agree on.


100%.
I Want it too. 
I dont watch Fox News but even their polling shows over 50% of them want it.
Why? Because not only is the circus show entertaining, it will bolster support for him, and the circus trial has already backfired on the liar dems. 
I can't wait for Trump2020-∞ Landslide!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Tweetstorm coming.


He's at a rally in Battle Creek, the meltdown starts live on stage shortly.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2019)

mordynyc said:


> 100%.
> I Want it too.
> I dont watch Fox News but even their polling shows over 50% of them want it.
> Why? Because not only is the circus show entertaining, it will bolster support for him, and the circus trial has already backfired on the liar dems.
> I can't wait for Trump2020-∞ Landslide!


He'll lose by more than 3 million this time?

Count on it. Impeached presidents never win again.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)

Make him whine.......


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

gonnagro said:


> You'll realize you accomplished nothing and wasted more tax dollars, (which your party ALWAYS does), when he's reelected.
> 
> #Trump2020


its ok, mueller ran a huge surplus

Not enough to pay for all of conalds golf trips to his own property where he enriches himself by charging the secret service for golf carts on the taxpayers dime, but more than enough to cover impeachment


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

mordynyc said:


> 100%.
> I Want it too.
> I dont watch Fox News but even their polling shows over 50% of them want it.
> Why? Because not only is the circus show entertaining, it will bolster support for him, and the circus trial has already backfired on the liar dems.
> I can't wait for Trump2020-∞ Landslide!


He went from 38% approval to 39% approval

Let’s see how that fares now that he’s impeached for abuse of power


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 18, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> its ok, mueller ran a huge surplus
> 
> Not enough to pay for all of conalds golf trips to his own property where he enriches himself by charging the secret service for golf carts on the taxpayers dime, but more than enough to cover impeachment


somebody on yahoo a few days ago posted:
good think Donnie isn't taking a salary because his golf trips have equaled 284 years of the President's pay


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207485852013625345
Trump laments that Debbie Dingell voted to impeach him despite the fact that he allowed the normal state funeral to proceed for her late husband, former Rep. John Dingell. Trump then suggests John Dingell is in hell -- to audible groans.

What a scum bag.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2019)

Sung to "The Twelve Days of Christmas

On the first day of impeachment Pelosi gave to me, Yovanovitch's testimony


Glovelove said:


> View attachment 4399459


Trump literally solicited a bribe and harmed the security of this country when he used the power of his office to withhold 400 million dollars of US government funds slated for Ukraine's defense in order to solicit favors for personal gain.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> He went from 38% approval to 39% approval
> 
> Let’s see how that fares now that he’s impeached for abuse of power


His poll numbers just went up lol. Now the do nothing dems will have nothing to do for the next 6 months in the house. Headlines next month will read impeachment tossed out by senate, trump's approval ratings skyrocket.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Sung to "The Twelve Days of Christmas
> 
> On the first day of impeachment Pelosi gave to me, Yovanovitch's testimony
> 
> Trump literally solicited a bribe and harmed the security of this country when he used the power of his office by withholding 400 million dollars in order to solicit favors for personal gain.


Was never proven. Lots of he said she said but not one person testified they actually heard trump say that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> His poll numbers just went up


yeah, I just said that heisen 

They’re still the lowest in history


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Was never proven. Lots of he said she said but not one person testified they actually heard trump say that.


Lt col vindman did


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Was never proven. Lots of he said she said but not one person testified they actually heard trump say that.


He was literally recorded soliciting the bribe.

He was offered the chance to defend himself but refused to do so.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Lt col vindman did


Lol you mean the guy that heard a guy hearing a guy. Or the ones that was under the assumption. No one voted for this bullshit impeachment other than the ones who already wanted trump impeached back before he was even elected.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol you mean the guy that heard a guy hearing a guy. Or the ones that was under the assumption. No one voted for this bullshit impeachment other than the ones who already wanted trump impeached back before he was even elected.


when I have made a perfect phone call and done nothing wrong I always order my subordinates to hide everything and defy subpoenas


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol you mean the guy that heard a guy hearing a guy. Or the ones that was under the assumption. No one voted for this bullshit impeachment other than the ones who already wanted trump impeached back before he was even elected.


thump has been impeached....my faith in humanity is restored


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol you mean the guy that heard a guy hearing a guy. Or the ones that was under the assumption. No one voted for this bullshit impeachment other than the ones who already wanted trump impeached back before he was even elected.


I wanted it started soon as he said he would cut regs. and shorten my life.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2019)

They must be listening to buck and AC, both of whom suggested this:



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/some-house-democrats-push-pelosi-to-withhold-impeachment-articles-delaying-senate-trial/2019/12/18/6e25814a-21c5-11ea-a153-dce4b94e4249_story.html



*Some House Democrats push Pelosi to withhold impeachment articles, delay Senate trial*

_The notion of impeaching Trump but holding the articles in the House has gained traction among some on the political left as a way of potentially forcing Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) to conduct a trial on more favorable terms for Democrats. And if no agreement is reached, some have argued, the trial could be delayed indefinitely, denying Trump an expected acquittal. 

there is “serious concern about whether there will be a fair trial on the Senate side” and acknowledged active talks about withholding the articles. “the public has a right to observe a meaningful trial rather than simply learn that the result is a verdict of not guilty.” _

In other words, if you can't agree to terms that provide for a fair trial, you can't hold one. It's nice to see there are some adults in the room.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol you mean the guy that heard a guy hearing a guy. Or the ones that was under the assumption. No one voted for this bullshit impeachment other than the ones who already wanted trump impeached back before he was even elected.


There you go again. 

Republicans simply cannot stop insulting the integrity of members of the military services.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> There you go again.
> 
> Republicans simply cannot stop insulting the integrity of members of the military services.


Exactly correct

Republicans hate our military heroes like wwII veteran John dingell, who trump just said is burning in hell


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol you mean the guy that heard a guy hearing a guy. Or the ones that was under the assumption. No one voted for this bullshit impeachment other than the ones who already wanted trump impeached back before he was even elected.


I believed pretty much everybody that testified under oath. mrs. heisen.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> There you go again.
> 
> Republicans simply cannot stop insulting the integrity of members of the military services.


so what's your stance on a best bowler at a military academy?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> They must be listening to buck and AC, both of whom suggested this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like he had a fair hearing in the house with schiff denying witnesses. Please. This whole thing has been a show for the media and never trumpers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Like he had a fair hearing in the house with schiff denying witnesses. Please. This whole thing has been a show for the media and never trumpers.


You realize he was allowed to testify if he wanted to right?

He didn’t. He hid everything and ordered everyone to defy subpoenas 

Innocent people who make perfect phone calls don’t have anything to hide, heisen


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You realize he was allowed to testify if he wanted to right?
> 
> He didn’t. He hid everything and ordered everyone to defy subpoenas
> 
> Innocent people who make perfect phone calls don’t have anything to hide, heisen


Any half ass attorney will tell you to exercise the 5th. It was a sham from the beginning. The president himself of ukraine said there was NO bribery. Why expect the White House to play along with this partisan sham of a shit show. Not 1 republican was convinced the house made a case. 
Dead in the senate, reelected in NOV. Deal with it. 
Winning is great


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Any half ass attorney will tell you to exercise the 5th. It was a sham from the beginning. The president himself of ukraine said there was NO bribery. Why expect the White House to play along with this partisan sham of a shit show. Not 1 republican was convinced the house made a case.
> Dead in the senate, reelected in NOV. Deal with it.
> Winning is great


A .45 cent stamp sure could of saved a lot of time and money.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Any half ass attorney will tell you to exercise the 5th. It was a sham from the beginning. The president himself of ukraine said there was NO bribery. Why expect the White House to play along with this partisan sham of a shit show. Not 1 republican was convinced the house made a case.
> Dead in the senate, reelected in NOV. Deal with it.
> Winning is great


This wasn’t a criminal trial

You might be retarded if you think innocent people who make perfect phone calls order everyone to hide everything and defy subpoenas


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol you mean the guy that heard a guy hearing a guy. Or the ones that was under the assumption. No one voted for this bullshit impeachment other than the ones who already wanted trump impeached back before he was even elected.





Dats my bike punk said:


> Any half ass attorney will tell you to exercise the 5th. It was a sham from the beginning. The president himself of ukraine said there was NO bribery. Why expect the White House to play along with this partisan sham of a shit show. Not 1 republican was convinced the house made a case.
> Dead in the senate, reelected in NOV. Deal with it.
> Winning is great


On incarceration day, prison med will rip you out of that bloated pigs ass, youre gonna get evicted maggot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

If the phone call was perfect then he could have just released the audio of it instead of an obviously doctored yet still incriminating paraphrasing of it


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Like he had a fair hearing in the house with schiff denying witnesses. Please. This whole thing has been a show for the media and never trumpers.


He refused the opportunity to present his own witnesses and testimony.

When you were tried, did you ever think that not going to the trial or putting up a defense would lead to your being found innocent?

They literally have a phone record where he solicited the bribe. It wasn't' really much of a case that needed to be made. If the president withholds public funds and demands personal favors in exchange for releasing them while doing harm to national security, he will be impeached. By his own actions, done flagrantly and out in the open, Trump impeached himself


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol you mean the guy that heard a guy hearing a guy. Or the ones that was under the assumption. No one voted for this bullshit impeachment other than the ones who already wanted trump impeached back before he was even elected.


LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

Hiding 71 documents and 12 witnesses 

Which I’m sure all exonerated him


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> He refused the opportunity to present his own witnesses and testimony.
> 
> When you were tried, did you ever think that not going to the trial or putting up a defense would lead to your being found innocent?
> 
> They literally have a phone record where he solicited the bribe. It wasn't' really much of a case that needed to be made. If the president withholds public funds and demands personal favors in exchange for releasing them while doing harm to national security, he will be impeached. By his own actions, done flagrantly and out in the open, Trump impeached himself


That's made up. Republicans tried to call on Alexandra Chalupa eand a few others and all were blocked by schiff. The funds were withheld because of corruption issues in the ukraine. After all. Hunter biden served on the board where his own father vice spresident biden had a ukraine prosecutor fired. Please tell.me how making sure the funds are being spent the way they are supposed to be is bribery. It's a load of horseshit. Obama has held funds for other various reasons. The democrats spun rhis into something it's not with pages of hearsay and rediculous accusations.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Exactly correct
> 
> Republicans hate our military heroes like wwII veteran John dingell, who trump just said is burning in hell


That's the stupidest shit I've ever heard you say. I live in a mostly military town with the largest navy and air force bases in the world and I can tell you first hand that majority of the service men and women are pro trump.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

Poor Pelosi got suckered into this and she knows there is 0 chance they will win in. November.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That's made up. Republicans tried to call on Alexandra Chalupa eand a few others and all were blocked by schiff. The funds were withheld because of corruption issues in the ukraine. After all. Hunter biden served on the board where his own father vice spresident biden had a ukraine prosecutor fired. Please tell.me how making sure the funds are being spent the way they are supposed to be is bribery. It's a load of horseshit. Obama has held funds for other various reasons. The democrats spun rhis into something it's not with pages of hearsay and rediculous accusations.


Why did he knowing let the funds go thru the previous two years?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)

Pelosi can just hold onto the "Articles of Impeachment" as long as she wants, that way thump never gets acquitted in the Senate....


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Pelosi can just hold onto the "Articles of Impeachment" as long as she wants, that way thump never gets acquitted in the Senate....


Wouldnt that mean she is obstructing Congress since they voted to impeach?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Wouldnt that mean she is obstructing Congress since they voted to impeach?


give it up dude- you just sound ridiculous


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That's the stupidest shit I've ever heard you say. I live in a mostly military town with the largest navy and air force bases in the world and I can tell you first hand that majority of the service men and women are pro trump.


It’s on video

Trump just said John dingell, a wwIi veteran, is burning in hell


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Wouldnt that mean she is obstructing Congress since they voted to impeach?


Goddamn have you had a psychotic break?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Wouldnt that mean she is obstructing Congress since they voted to impeach?


It's up to the Speaker of the House.....Just like that mountain of bills sitting on Mitch McConnell desk


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Like he had a fair hearing in the house with schiff denying witnesses. Please. This whole thing has been a show for the media and never trumpers.





Dats my bike punk said:


> Any half ass attorney will tell you to exercise the 5th. It was a sham from the beginning. The president himself of ukraine said there was NO bribery. Why expect the White House to play along with this partisan sham of a shit show. Not 1 republican was convinced the house made a case.
> Dead in the senate, reelected in NOV. Deal with it.
> Winning is great


So salty.
Go cuddle up with a good book.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That's the stupidest shit I've ever heard you say. I live in a mostly military town with the largest navy and air force bases in the world and I can tell you first hand that majority of the service men and women are pro trump.


Its cringey that you somehow believe living in a "military town" gives you first hand experience with active duty service members and vets.
Seriously, just stop. You're lowering the collective IQ of this entire forum to that of a bowl of pubes.

BTW, love the username.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)

trump should be impeached.....oh wait! haha haha


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

I like Obama better because he was never impeached


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)

google "impeached presidents"....and see what you get...haha


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Wouldnt that mean she is obstructing Congress since they voted to impeach?


Where words and their meaning part company.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its cringey that you somehow believe living in a "military town" gives you first hand experience with active duty service members and vets.
> Seriously, just stop. You're lowering the collective IQ of this entire forum to that of a bowl of pubes.
> 
> BTW, love the username. How'd y'all come with that? View attachment 4439431


You poor thing, somehow you feel like not living in a military town makes you the expert when I see the signs and bumperstickers coming out of NAS everyday and the loads of military clientele I have to wait on at the shop. You libtards truly live in your own bubbles.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You poor thing, somehow you feel like not living in a military town makes you the expert when I see the signs and bumperstickers coming out of NAS everyday and the loads of military clientele I have to wait on at the shop. You libtards truly live in your own bubbles.


So trump didn’t just say that a wwIi vet, John dingell, is burning in hell?

I saw it on video


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> google "impeached presidents"....and see what you get...haha


Thomas Jefferson tried twice to impeach George Washington based on partisan issues. You libtards think you can win an election by fabricating facts with hear say witnesses. If at first you dont succeed. Pick yourself up and try again.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4439432


Yeah no one cares what that rhino thinks anymore. He lost. We like winners.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That's made up. Republicans tried to call on Alexandra Chalupa eand a few others and all were blocked by schiff. The funds were withheld because of corruption issues in the ukraine. After all. Hunter biden served on the board where his own father vice spresident biden had a ukraine prosecutor fired. Please tell.me how making sure the funds are being spent the way they are supposed to be is bribery. It's a load of horseshit. Obama has held funds for other various reasons. The democrats spun rhis into something it's not with pages of hearsay and rediculous accusations.


It was literally a secure phone line with witnesses who were on that line. The recording was deep-sixed in a highest-level there is server and only released after a whistle blower filed a report that the Trump team tried to deep six along with the recording. There is not a single authority including Trump who disputes that it is him who was talking on that recording. Not a single Republican on the Congressional impeachment comittees say anything like what you said. You are just making this line of defense up. 

Regarding the process, Trump was given the opportunity to present a defense on his part and refused. This is all a matter of record. 

Mid way through your post, you pivot away from denying he even talked on that phone to the criminal lawyer's defense line of if he did do it, it was legal. That is not for you to say. It is for Congress to determine. They brought in some of the best authorities in Constitutional law who testified that what Trump did was in fact an impeachable offense. 

I get that you don't care about National Security and just want Trump in office. This blows holes in Republican claims that they support secure borders. They and you don't give a shit about anything but Trump. You guys are nothing less than provincial monarchists.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Thomas Jefferson tried twice to impeach George Washington based on partisan issues. You libtards think you can win an election by fabricating facts with hear say witnesses. If at first you dont succeed. Pick yourself up and try again.


Here is a tissue. You should dab those tears off your face.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> give it up dude- you just sound ridiculous


with a butt plug made of ice crammed up there.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> It was literally a secure phone line with witnesses who were on that line. The recording was deep-sixed in a highest-level there is server and only released after a whistle blower filed a report that the Trump team tried to deep six along with the recording. There is not a single authority including Trump who disputes that it is him who was talking on that recording. Not a single Republican on the Congressional impeachment comittees say anything like what you said. You are just making this line of defense up.
> 
> Regarding the process, Trump was given the opportunity to present a defense on his part and refused. This is all a matter of record.
> 
> ...


No one has proven he said anything. Can you please post a reference or factual bit of proof that he said those exact words


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Here is a tissue. You should dab those tears off your face.


Naw I'll leave the crying up to you libbys. I seriously believe any man that would support a candidate rachel maddow supports would let another man bang his wife and clean up the mess.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Thomas Jefferson tried twice to impeach George Washington based on partisan issues. You libtards think you can win an election by fabricating facts with hear say witnesses. If at first you dont succeed. Pick yourself up and try again.


there will never be a state named after trump.......state prison maybe


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

Also for the record heisen hates trump. He wont even discuss politics ever. No where on the internet or in person will you ever hear him even discussing it. I love politics.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You poor thing, somehow you feel like not living in a military town makes you the expert when I see the signs and bumperstickers coming out of NAS everyday and the loads of military clientele I have to wait on at the shop. You libtards truly live in your own bubbles.


Get back to me when you've actually worn the uniform. 



Dats my bike punk said:


> Naw I'll leave the crying up to you libbys. I seriously believe any man that would support a candidate rachel maddow supports would let another man bang his wife and clean up the mess.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Also for the record heisen hates trump. He wont even discuss politics ever. No where on the internet or in person will you ever hear him even discussing it. I love politics.


Bwahahaha. Better check the GP thread, mama.
He bashed GU relentlessly and accused him of being a Trump supporter for simply posting a picture of "The Art of the Deal" on his IG


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> No one has proven he said anything. Can you please post a reference or factual bit of proof that he said those exact words


trump was impeached by the house of representative using republicans rules....he lost. the trump name will always mean 'impeachment' his brand is worthless now. He's a disgraced impeached failed president. that's how the school books will write it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> trump was impeached by the house of representative using republicans rules....he lost. the trump name will always mean 'impeachment' *his brand is worthless now.* He's a disgraced impeached failed president. that's how the school books will write it.


That's the part that really has him steaming mad. Trump has spent a lifetime obnoxiously pushing the Trump brand. Anyone that lived in the Tri-State area during the 80s-90s remembers those garbage pay for play adds.
It was a never-ending disinformation cycle of "look at how rich I am". 
He reeled in a lot of investors this way. It was his biggest con...up until his failed presidency.

"Elections have consequences"


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 18, 2019)

Trump.was already impeached by the left owned media before he was even nominated.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207375509698596867


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 19, 2019)

Only assholes get impeached


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Only assholes get impeached


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

Maybe Nancy will just hold on to the impeachment until after the Dems take control of the Senate in 2020.....


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Naw I'll leave the crying up to you libbys. I seriously believe any man that would support a candidate rachel maddow supports would let another man bang his wife and clean up the mess.


You were crying when you said that.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> No one has proven he said anything. Can you please post a reference or factual bit of proof that he said those exact words


here, idiot. Here is what Republican Congressmen have cobbled together in Trump's defense:





__





GOP report: Evidence ‘does not prove’ Trump pressured Ukraine for political benefit - Roll Call


Evidence presented during the fact-finding stage of a House impeachment inquiry “does not prove” Democratic allegations that President Donald Trump abused his authority when pressuring Ukraine into launching an investigation of a rival that would benefit his 2020 reelection campaign, a report...




www.rollcall.com





I put this into your ignorant hands because your stupid "didn't prove nuttin he didn't do it" line is obnoxious. If you can read and IF you skim over it, they don't he pressured used the power of his office to pressure Ukraine to benefit him personally. Their defense is that it's not impeachable.

At least you could stop with the dumb stuff and just get down to the "we are criminals and are don't see anything wrong in a president who is too" line of defense.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Maybe Nancy will just hold on to the impeachment until after the Dems take control of the Senate in 2020.....


You said that already. Cool story


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> here, idiot. Here is what Republican Congressmen have cobbled together in Trump's defense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roll call lol seriously. Any credible sources besides a never trumper left swinging reporter. Sorry but these left wing reporters lose all credibility when they spend all day bashing trump.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Roll call lol seriously. Any credible sources besides a never trumper left swinging reporter. Sorry but these left wing reporters lose all credibility when they spend all day bashing trump.


Only assholes make a victim out of a rich white guy draft dodger who had everything handed to him and cheated on every wife he ever had.

What a fucking role model you idiots have.


----------



## mordynyc (Dec 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207485852013625345
> Trump laments that Debbie Dingell voted to impeach him despite the fact that he allowed the normal state funeral to proceed for her late husband, former Rep. John Dingell. Trump then suggests John Dingell is in hell -- to audible groans.
> 
> What a scum bag.


Lol i love him hes hilarious. At least his jokes are good.


----------



## mordynyc (Dec 19, 2019)

Bahahah vindman is a little deepstate soyboy hack like brian seltzer


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 19, 2019)

Cult45 nuts sure are quick to disparage our active duty servicemen/Veterans.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

Maybe trumpkins have bone spurs...


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2019)

gonnagro said:


> You'll realize you accomplished nothing and wasted more tax dollars, (which your party ALWAYS does), when he's reelected.
> 
> #Trump2020


Yeah with all that government spending at his golf courses, awesome. You comrades seem very enthusiastic in his chances at being re-elected. 

I am going to place my bet on America winning this fight now that we know we are in one.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

Trump Once Expressed Exactly How Impeachment Would Feel When Talking About Obama


In a 2014 interview, Trump said impeachment would be a "horror show" and "embarrassment" that would forever mar Obama's legacy.




m.huffpost.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Like he had a fair hearing in the house with schiff denying witnesses. Please. This whole thing has been a show for the media and never trumpers.


Nope, this was all because Trump broke the law by illegally withholding the Whistleblower complaint longer than he was illegally allowed triggering the impeachment trial that then found everything in the complaint to be fully confirmed. The only sham is the Republican non defense defense that is just a smear campaign in the hopes of making enough noise to get your cult to look over.


Dats my bike punk said:


> That's made up. Republicans tried to call on Alexandra Chalupa eand a few others and all were blocked by schiff. The funds were withheld because of corruption issues in the ukraine. After all. Hunter biden served on the board where his own father vice spresident biden had a ukraine prosecutor fired. Please tell.me how making sure the funds are being spent the way they are supposed to be is bribery. It's a load of horseshit. Obama has held funds for other various reasons. The democrats spun rhis into something it's not with pages of hearsay and rediculous accusations.


Alexandra Chalupa made Trump break the law how? Republicans are a joke and have nothing but made up Russian conspiracies that you need to believe because if you are an American you know he is guilty, and it sucks.


Dats my bike punk said:


> Poor Pelosi got suckered into this and she knows there is 0 chance they will win in. November.


Is this a paid talking point from Dear Leader's re-election campaign? 


doublejj said:


> google "impeached presidents"....and see what you get...haha







lol I got this.


Dats my bike punk said:


> You poor thing, somehow you feel like not living in a military town makes you the expert when I see the signs and bumperstickers coming out of NAS everyday and the loads of military clientele I have to wait on at the shop. You libtards truly live in your own bubbles.


ooooh name calling, you really are melting down huh. I am sorry your cult leader is exposed for being the spoiled brat of a criminal he always has been.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I could write a better letter while drunk. Much better if sober. Whoever wrote it is an idiot.
> 
> But I am reminded of early Nazi propaganda broadsheets. They were exceptionally poorly written but struck home nevertheless. smh


well that's just it...trump (or whoever) wasn't writing a damn thing to Pelosi, that letter was to his illiterate, misinformed, brainwashed supporters...written in exactly the terms people that ignorant and stupid could not only understand, but embrace.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> No one has proven he said anything. Can you please post a reference or factual bit of proof that he said those exact words






lmao yeah....








Dats my bike punk said:


> Trump.was already impeached by the left owned media before he was even nominated.


Doesn't that sound fishy to you that they were crying foul before he was even nominated, this was a Russian/Trump troll on our democracy from day one for Trump. All he wanted was some endorsements and Trump tower Moscow (at best, at worst he has been in Putin's pocket and is actively trying to destroy our government for Putin).

Think about it, Let's say your car is stolen.

You ask someone who says, I have no idea, but if you check this dealership in a couple days you will find it there. Do you think that that person was not aware or in on stealing your car? Trump knew Russia was attacking our democracy and was perfectly happy to cover for them. And then he asked Ukraine to lie about starting a investigation (not start one, just announce) for Trump's re-election.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2019)

Like vote 'present' when she said Trump should be impeached. She is such a Putin plant and has zero credibility.


----------



## THC-CK (Dec 19, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> View attachment 4399459


I can't tell if you're kidding or not...

I say that because I have seen two sets of people in all this... Those refuse to admit that what he did/continues to do is wrong, and those who are wrong...


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 19, 2019)

mordynyc said:


> Bahahah vindman is a little deepstate soyboy hack like brian seltzer


I found somebody else that supports your theory:








Putin says impeachment case against Trump is 'fabricated'


Russian President Vladimir Putin said on Thursday that U.S. Democrats had impeached President Donald Trump for "fabricated" reasons in order to reverse his 2016 election victory. Putin, speaking at his annual year-end news conference, said he expected Trump to survive the proceedings and stay...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Like vote 'present' when she said Trump should be impeached. She is such a Putin plant and has zero credibility.


This was how Hitler came to power. Make everyone agree with you or else. Convince all the people there is an enemy and shoot down anyone elses opinion that does not agree. Anyone who does not fall in line must be racist or working with the russians. 
This one is perfect for UB


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> No one has proven he said anything. Can you please post a reference or factual bit of proof that he said those exact words


Are you crying


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Trump.was already impeached by the left owned media before he was even nominated.


Maybe because he bragged about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Maybe because he bragged about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children?


Yeah your like a record player. We hear that already.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

mordynyc said:


> Bahahah vindman is a little deepstate soyboy hack like brian seltzer


Brainwashed


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Yeah your like a record player. We hear that already.


When should I stop reminding people that you support a pedophile


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> When should I stop reminding people that you support a pedophile


That's what you believe. I dont believe it so I dont support shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2019)

mordynyc said:


> Bahahah vindman is a little deepstate soyboy hack like brian seltzer


and who is trump* like?

*impeached


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

From the looks of the video I've seen from last nights klan rally in Michigan, there were more protesters outside than deplorables inside.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

And it turns out the toilet flush scandal is just the tip of the ice berg, add in the great dirty dish cover up and you have a national crisis.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

tRUmp finally got more votes than any other president in history twice, in favor of impeachment.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 19, 2019)

You guys, Moscow Mitch is suddenly really concerned with precedent, lol.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> You guys, Moscow Mitch is suddenly really concerned with precedent, lol.


i don't know why..he doesn't even have the Articles.

he may never

perhaps he should concentrate on all those bills that Pelosi placed on his desk waiting for vote to benefit the American people?

Pelosi's mindfvck is working.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 19, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> You guys, Moscow Mitch is suddenly really concerned with precedent, lol.


i hope his tax returns are released before the Senate trial. that would throw a wrench in the GOP plan


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> This was how Hitler came to power. Make everyone agree with you or else. Convince all the people there is an enemy and shoot down anyone elses opinion that does not agree. Anyone who does not fall in line must be racist or working with the russians.
> This one is perfect for UB
> 
> View attachment 4439530


Nope, but you dismiss any actual information you are given and then regurgitate the Russian propaganda, why is that? Do you not have your own thoughts as an American? I don't think everyone who will vote for Trump is a racist or working for the Russians, but that doesn't mean that they did not fall for the Racists and Russians propaganda.



Trump has personally attacked everyone who does not agree with him damn near everyday he has he'd the highest office in the land.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope his tax returns are released before the Senate trial. that would throw a wrench in the GOP plan


there isn't going to be a senate trial- that's the strategy. keep adding to the Articles..that's what Mitchbitch is crying about right now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That's what you believe. I dont believe it so I dont support shit.


hes on tape bragging about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children 

You don’t believe facts?

No wonder you support a fucking pedophile


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 19, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> there isn't going to be a senate trial- that's the strategy. keep adding to the Articles..that's what Mitchbitch is crying about right now.


i'm not sure that's the smartest plan but i'm not as smart as Nancy. i think this holiday break would be a good time for much more dirt to come out. guess we'll see.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2019)

i wonder if Trump* is going to want to be spanked with a fresh copy of Time with IMPEACHED on the cover..ohhhhhhhhhh Stormyyyyyyyyyy..

*impeached


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm not sure that's the smartest plan but i'm not as smart as Nancy. i think this holiday break would be a good time for much more dirt to come out. guess we'll see.


he's not going to stop and she's the sheriff in town.

this is our only chance to keep him in check.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

McConnell just took a huge shit on the senate floor and used the constitution to wipe his ass.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

Is everyone catching on now, it's a fucking coup attempt, the GOP want to rewrite all the rules so they can stay in power forever.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

Anyone want to be ruled by king tRUmp and his miracle spring water brown shirts?


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

Do you get it yet?










GOP Senate quietly removes white nationalism from new requirements to screen military enlistees


On Thursday, the Huffington Post reported that the Senate-passed version of the National Defense Authorization Act — the annual spending bill to fund the military and national security services — quietly gutted a House-passed amendment that would have encouraged officials to screen prospective...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Moldy (Dec 19, 2019)

V. Putin stated publicly yesterday that he was not happy with the impeachment vote, well, along with a few hundred republicons. I'd say we're on the right side if Vlad is unhappy. 









Vladimir Putin says Trump was impeached for 'made-up reasons'


Russian President Vladimir Putin said in his annual news conference Thursday that US President Donald Trump's impeachment was based on "made-up reasons," and expressed doubts that Trump will be removed from power.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

Why do you think the GOP has basically shut down the FEC and blocked any attempt to secure our coming elections, pushed these paperless voting systems that are so easy to hack a middle schooler can do it. They intend on stealing the next election by changing votes and purging voters and all the other dirty tricks in their bag. If the american people don't speak up, that's what's going to happen, again.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2019)

Moldy said:


> V. Putin stated publicly yesterday that he was not happy with the impeachment vote, well, along with a few hundred republicons. I'd say we're on the right side if Vlad is unhappy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time for mr. potato head to roll up his sleeves and have st. petersburg get to work on the re-election..he's just so coy, pretending he's not our REAL president.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Why do you think the GOP has basically shut down the FEC and blocked any attempt to secure our coming elections, pushed these paperless voting systems that are so easy to hack a middle schooler can do it. They intend on stealing the next election by changing votes and purging voters and all the other dirty tricks in their bag. *If the american people don't speak up*, that's what's going to happen, again.


right..but how? don't say call our state reps.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

Georgia handing over complete control of their election system to a private company, catching on?










Georgia’s History of Voter Suppression Shows Other States What Not to Do


Georgia was the first state to hand management of its elections over to a partisan, private company.




truthout.org


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Do you get it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, they did same with ICE Agent hiring process.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2019)

Trump is fuming about delaying the senate trial! This is a grey area with no time limit on when the trial needs to be done after the House impeachment. So if Mitch will allow a fair trial with witnesses Trump gets removed. If the trial is delayed and somehow Trump gets re-elected and the senate becomes a democratic majority then the trial can be fair and Trump will be removed at that time. So either way he is Totally fucked .


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4439609View attachment 4439607View attachment 4439608View attachment 4439605View attachment 4439606View attachment 4439604


Yeah your gonna have to tone that down a bit. Congress voted on impeachment articles kind of like how a grand jury is selected to indict, but the actual impeachment is handled by the senate. The senate makes the rules for the senate as does the house make the rules for the house. Pelosi can hold the articles but than she will be held in contempt of congress. The same thing they are accusing trump.of doing.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Yeah your gonna have to tone that down a bit. Congress voted on impeachment articles kind of like how a grand jury is selected to indict, but the actual impeachment is handled by the senate. The senate makes the rules for the senate as does the house make the rules for the house. Pelosi can hold the articles but than she will be held in contempt of congress. The same thing they are accusing trump.of doing.


Where did you hear that?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Trump is fuming about delaying the senate trial! This is a grey area with no time limit on when the trial needs to be done after the House impeachment. So if Mitch will allow a fair trial with witnesses Trump gets removed. If the trial is delayed and somehow Trump gets re-elected and the senate becomes a democratic majority then the trial can be fair and Trump will be removed at that time. So either way he is Totally fucked .


Um no. It will be long over by that time. You got way to many ifs. It is the constitutional duty of the house to put forth the articles. They cannot decide when they get to put forth those articles. The house makes the rules for the house and the senate the senate. The house cannot hold the senate ransom until the senate plays by there rules. That would be contempt of congress and also borderline extortion.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

Tulsi Gabbard Votes As Present On Articles Of Impeachment


The congresswoman from Hawaii, a 2020 presidential hopeful, was among a handful of House Democrats who did not vote to impeach Trump.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Um no. It will be long over by that time. You got way to many ifs. It is the constitutional duty of the house to put forth the articles. They cannot decide when they get to put forth those articles. The house makes the rules for the house and the senate the senate. The house cannot hold the senate ransom until the senate plays by there rules. That would be contempt of congress and also borderline extortion.


Trump knows all about extortion...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Um no. It will be long over by that time. You got way to many ifs. It is the constitutional duty of the house to put forth the articles. They cannot decide when they get to put forth those articles. The house makes the rules for the house and the senate the senate. The house cannot hold the senate ransom until the senate plays by there rules. That would be contempt of congress and also borderline extortion.


Just like Mitch McConnell blocking all those bills that are siting on his desk....that's contempt of congress, but republicans give 0 fucks.....


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Trump is fuming about delaying the senate trial! This is a grey area with no time limit on when the trial needs to be done after the House impeachment. So if Mitch will allow a fair trial with witnesses Trump gets removed. If the trial is delayed and somehow Trump gets re-elected and the senate becomes a democratic majority then the trial can be fair and Trump will be removed at that time. So either way he is Totally fucked .


He hates twisting in the wind. Let his redneck azz twist...


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

Hermie beans?


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> This was how Hitler came to power. Make everyone agree with you or else. Convince all the people there is an enemy and shoot down anyone elses opinion that does not agree. Anyone who does not fall in line must be racist or working with the russians.
> This one is perfect for UB
> 
> View attachment 4439530


Must be talking about Trump. Deflect much?


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm not sure that's the smartest plan but i'm not as smart as Nancy. i think this holiday break would be a good time for much more dirt to come out. guess we'll see.


Let's all pray for POTUS..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 19, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> And it turns out the toilet flush scandal is just the tip of the ice berg, add in the great dirty dish cover up and you have a national crisis.


And the paid attendees inside look like hostage victims


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

Lord, please let POTUS twist until his brain explodes.
Amen


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

You never trumpers do realise if this goes to senate the whistleblower and whoever else will be called on. The senate knows based on what was already seen in the house this entire thing is a shitshow circus. They are trying to overthrow an election of millions of people that actually voted for trump. We see the progress of america and see the millions of dollars wasted on trying to overturn the election. Let that sink into your brains. We already know you never trumpers and the ones who did not vote for him want him impeached. But the other half that did vote for him knows this is a farce. 
Poll numbers will go up. Impeachment dies in the senate and trump beats biden by a landslide in nov. 
Sleepy Joe just cant get the Hispanic and african american support to pull it off. 
The only person that was capable to beat trump was Kamala Harris who I actually liked BTW but the do nothing dems pushed her out and treated her unfairly. Sexist and racist democrats with the ol slight of hand accusing republicans of being sexist and racist but she never had a chance.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> This was how Hitler came to power. Make everyone agree with you or else. Convince all the people there is an enemy and shoot down anyone elses opinion that does not agree. Anyone who does not fall in line must be racist or working with the russians.
> This one is perfect for UB
> 
> View attachment 4439530


Someone should force you to go back and finish middle school because you are failing miserably at this.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You never trumpers do realise if this goes to senate the whistleblower and whoever else will be called on. The senate knows based on what was already seen in the house this entire thing is a shitshow circus. They are trying to overthrow an election of millions of people that actually voted for trump. We see the progress of america and see the millions of dollars wasted on trying to overturn the election. Let that sink into your brains. We already know you never trumpers and the ones who did not vote for him want him impeached. But the other half that did vote for him knows this is a farce.
> Poll numbers will go up. Impeachment dies in the senate and trump beats biden by a landslide in nov.
> Sleepy Joe just cant get the Hispanic and african american support to pull it off.
> The only person that was capable to beat trump was Kamala Harris who I actually liked BTW but the do nothing dems pushed her out and treated her unfairly. Sexist and racist democrats with the ol slight of hand accusing republicans of being sexist and racist but she never had a chance.


hahaha. the whistleblower? only you trumptards care about that. better call Hunter Biden too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 19, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> middle school


you are too generous. you should see Heisen butcher the english language. his wife apparently made it thru 6th grade.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Someone should force you to go back and finish middle school because you are failing miserably at this.
> View attachment 4439644


Sorry dude but you definitely got your facts mixed up.
Those are all.over the internet.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Lord, please let POTUS twist until his brain explodes.
> Amen


I would wait to give trump a senate trial.....why would the dems send this to the republican controlled senate when they have already stated he won't get a fair trial? Just let this lay as is and he will forever be the failed, impeached, looser president. Wait until 2020 when the dems take control of the senate, then we can hold a fair trial and lock him up...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Yeah your gonna have to tone that down a bit. Congress voted on impeachment articles kind of like how a grand jury is selected to indict, but the actual impeachment is handled by the senate. The senate makes the rules for the senate as does the house make the rules for the house. Pelosi can hold the articles but than she will be held in contempt of congress. The same thing they are accusing trump.of doing.


 That's not at all how it works.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You never trumpers do realise if this goes to senate the whistleblower and whoever else will be called on. The senate knows based on what was already seen in the house this entire thing is a shitshow circus. They are trying to overthrow an election of millions of people that actually voted for trump. We see the progress of america and see the millions of dollars wasted on trying to overturn the election. Let that sink into your brains. We already know you never trumpers and the ones who did not vote for him want him impeached. But the other half that did vote for him knows this is a farce.
> Poll numbers will go up. Impeachment dies in the senate and trump beats biden by a landslide in nov.
> Sleepy Joe just cant get the Hispanic and african american support to pull it off.
> The only person that was capable to beat trump was Kamala Harris who I actually liked BTW but the do nothing dems pushed her out and treated her unfairly. Sexist and racist democrats with the ol slight of hand accusing republicans of being sexist and racist but she never had a chance.


Flotus nudes. wtf


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I would never give trump a senate trial.....why would the dems send this to the republican controlled senate when they have already stated he won't get a fair trial? Just let this lay as is and he will forever be the failed, impeached, looser president. Wait until 2020 when the dems take control of the senate, then we can hold a fair trial and lock him up...


The deep state in the Senate will protect his bone spur azz. I believe in the deep state now...


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I would never give trump a senate trial.....why would the dems send this to the republican controlled senate when they have already stated he won't get a fair trial? Just let this lay as is and he will forever be the failed, impeached, looser president. Wait until 2020 when the dems take control of the senate, then we can hold a fair trial and lock him up...


So you are admitting that democrat controlled house impeached trump on partisan facts and you are saying they should wait and pick the judge and jury. Sad ass country we live in. You have the balls to call trump a narcissist.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> The deep state in the Senate will protect his bone spur azz. I believe in the deep state now...


the whole deep state thing is a republican projection......


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's not at all how it works.
> View attachment 4439646


No that is exactly how it works. The Senate members are the jurors and the supreme justice presides over witnesses and evidence. This wont even be a trial. Based on everything already presented in the house this entire fiasco is a circus.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So you are admitting that democrat controlled house impeached trump on partisan facts and you are saying they should wait and pick the judge and jury. Sad ass country we live in. You have the balls to call trump a narcissist.


we should wait until he can get a fair trial in the senate....the republicans in the senate have already voted to let thump off the hook. I say lets wait until we can get an impartial jury in 2020..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 19, 2019)

Haha. That Derp State shit is always good for a laugh.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You never trumpers do realise if this goes to senate the whistleblower and whoever else will be called on. The senate knows based on what was already seen in the house this entire thing is a shitshow circus. They are trying to overthrow an election of millions of people that actually voted for trump. We see the progress of america and see the millions of dollars wasted on trying to overturn the election. Let that sink into your brains. We already know you never trumpers and the ones who did not vote for him want him impeached. But the other half that did vote for him knows this is a farce.
> Poll numbers will go up. Impeachment dies in the senate and trump beats biden by a landslide in nov.
> Sleepy Joe just cant get the Hispanic and african american support to pull it off.
> The only person that was capable to beat trump was Kamala Harris who I actually liked BTW but the do nothing dems pushed her out and treated her unfairly. Sexist and racist democrats with the ol slight of hand accusing republicans of being sexist and racist but she never had a chance.


Please stop crying


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So you are admitting that democrat controlled house impeached trump on partisan facts and you are saying they should wait and pick the judge and jury. Sad ass country we live in. You have the balls to call trump a narcissist.


partisan facts?

LOL

This is hilarious


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Please stop crying


Lol the only crying I'm seeing is the sore loser left.
I'm on the winning team. In case you didnt get the memo trump is still president and since only one of the house republicans voted to impeach I would say the odds of convincing the senate Republicans to vote yes is null and zilch. Winning is awesome.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol the only crying I'm seeing is the sore loser left.
> I'm on the winning team. In case you didnt get the memo trump is still president and since only one of the house republicans voted to impeach I would say the odds of convincing the senate Republicans to vote yes is null and zilch. Winning is awesome.


dont you mean trump*?










*impeached


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> partisan facts?
> 
> LOL
> 
> This is hilarious


Not one witness in the trial ever met trump. Not one witness heard or seen anything. Please show me a video clip of any one of those witness giving anything credible. Even top democrat supporters said the impeachment inquiry was a joke. You living on fantasy island if you really think this is going somewhere lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Not one witness in the trial ever met trump. Not one witness heard or seen anything. Please show me a video clip of any one of those witness giving anything credible. Even top democrat supporters said the impeachment inquiry was a joke. You living on fantasy island if you really think this is going somewhere lol.


whete else does it need to go?

trump* is impeached










*impeached


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol the only crying I'm seeing is the sore loser left.
> I'm on the winning team. In case you didnt get the memo trump is still president and since only one of the house republicans voted to impeach I would say the odds of convincing the senate Republicans to vote yes is null and zilch. Winning is awesome.


that's why Pelosi should not send this to this senate, no rush to trial. Just let him swing in the wind as an impeached looser....


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Partisan facts 

Still laughing


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 19, 2019)

So much winning.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

How you libs think hahahaa


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol the only crying I'm seeing is the sore loser left.
> I'm on the winning team. In case you didnt get the memo trump is still president and since only one of the house republicans voted to impeach I would say the odds of convincing the senate Republicans to vote yes is null and zilch. Winning is awesome.


So, who was that in the recorded phone call? You know, the one you claim faked everybody into thinking Trump solicited a bribe from Ukraine during that top security conversation made in the presence of trusted high security clearance observers on the line with him?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

IMPEACHED!.....say it loud!


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> So much winning.
> View attachment 4439653


He is still your president. Sorry to disappoint


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> How you libs think hahahaa
> 
> View attachment 4439654


that's piss from russian whores


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

doublejj said:


> that's piss from russian whores


Wow sexist much? Not sure who is worse. You or tangerine. Do you two let other men lay with your wife? Momma issues much?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 19, 2019)

doublejj said:


> that's piss from russian whores


russian tranny whores.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> He is still your president. Sorry to disappoint


my IMPEACHED disgraced republican failure of a president


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 19, 2019)

Trump cares so much about corruption in the Ukraine that he overlooked even worse corruption at the tRump Foundation.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Wow sexist much? Not sure who is worse. You or tangerine. Do you two let other men lay with your wife? Momma issues much?


President putin has a tape....


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

Well it's been fun but I have to go to work. Someone around here has to work so you guys can stay home all day and chat on the internet.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Well it's been fun but I have to go to work. Someone around here has to work so you guys can stay home all day and chat on the internet.


what does you husband do while you work?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> How you libs think hahahaa
> 
> View attachment 4439654


No one has proven he drinks water. Can you please post a reference or factual bit of proof that he drank that water?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> He is still your president. Sorry to disappoint


Trump* is not president 

Putin is









*impeached


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Well it's been fun but I have to go to work. Someone around here has to work so you guys can stay home all day and chat on the internet.


Have fun blowing truckers at the church’s chicken behind the flying j


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Trump* is not president
> 
> Putin is
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh yes. The liberal main stream media had to give you guys someone to hate and be the enemy of the state. Poor fellow. It has to suck to see all this winning going on and still be left wanting lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Ahhhhhh yes. The liberal main stream media had to give you guys someone to hate and be the enemy of the state. Poor fellow. It has to suck to see all this winning going on and still be left wanting lol.


You’re not winning

Winners are happy


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Have fun blowing truckers at the church’s chicken behind the flying j


Dont put your childhood memories on me. Is this why you have momma issues? Do you secretly hate women?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

They’re all still mad despite trumps* illegitimate and pyrrhic election because everyone still calls them dumb and racist, and will forever 













*impeached


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Dont put your childhood memories on me. Is this why you have momma issues? Do you secretly hate women?


There’s nothing wrong with being a prostitute 

Trump* is well known for having to hire prostitutes 

Just try not to be a racist prostitute, like melania











*impeached


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> No one has proven he drinks water. Can you please post a reference or factual bit of proof that he drank that water?


No one has ever seen him drink water.....only people who say they talked to somebody that saw him drink.....hearsay


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Not one witness in the trial ever met trump. Not one witness heard or seen anything. Please show me a video clip of any one of those witness giving anything credible. Even top democrat supporters said the impeachment inquiry was a joke. You living on fantasy island if you really think this is going somewhere lol.


Nothing will matter to you because you drank the Kool-aid of Trump and have regurgitated every one of the Russian propaganda that he is hoping will get him re-elected.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

the whole world is laughing at trump....check out the news headlines today from around the world....trump lost the impeachment vote, he's a forever looser now


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2019)

doublejj said:


> No one has ever seen him drink water.....only people who say they talked to somebody that saw him drink.....hearsay


It's all a nefarious plot and a lie created the by dank state.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lmao


No one has proven he made that speech. Can you please post a reference or factual bit of proof that he said those exact words


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lmao


Headlines today don't talk about election, they are all about his IMPEACHMENT...."Trump the Impeached"


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2019)

The thing I think gets lost in the Russian/Trump troll that this was all a setup for him, is why would Hillary Clinton have used Ukraine? It makes no sense.

How would she have known in 2015 that Trump would be the Republican nominee with a fetish for Putin.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 19, 2019)

doublejj said:


> the whole world is laughing at trump....check out the news headlines today from around the world....trump lost the impeachment vote, he's a forever looser now


Lawd do you even realise how many people actually watch those news stations you speak of. Over 327 million people in the United states. MSNBC and cnn combined nightly viewers around 3 million. That's less than 1 percent of the population that give a shit.









How Many People Watch CNN on a Nightly Basis?


As talk of cable-news ratings intensifies, it's useful to check how many people actually watch CNN. The number's a lot smaller than it was in 2016.




www.cheatsheet.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lawd do you even realise how many people actually watch those news stations you speak of. Over 327 million people in the United states. MSNBC and cnn combined nightly viewers around 3 million. That's less than 1 percent of the population that give a shit.


check around the world.....trump is an impeached failed joke.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lawd do you even realise how many people actually watch those news stations you speak of. Over 327 million people in the United states. MSNBC and cnn combined nightly viewers around 3 million. That's less than 1 percent of the population that give a shit.


No one has proven anybody watches news shows. Can you please post a reference or factual bit of proof that anybody watches news shows?


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207723097459232770


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2019)

doublejj said:


> check around the world.....trump is an impeached failed joke.


Trumptards around the nation are having complete meltdowns. 
Their dictator has been Impeached!!!
Some don’t know what the word impeached means so they are celebrating the headlines .....

Other low life whores are drinking themselves to death contemplating suicide...

Others can’t stop crying and using so many tissues tossed into the toilet they have to flush more then 15 times to get them down.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> so what's your stance on a best bowler at a military academy?


I don't think it would meet their standards for a uniform


----------



## topcat (Dec 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Any half ass attorney will tell you to exercise the 5th.
> Winning is great


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

Welcome to tRUmps Merica.










NBC News: New Trump rule may allow 'feces, sex organs, toenails, unwanted hair' into pork products


No, this is not a joke. As a sop to agricultural conglomerates always eager to increase their profit margins, the Trump administration has modified Federal USDA rules governing the inspection of pork consumed by Americans. As first reported by NBC...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2019)

On the day his father became the third U.S. president to be impeached, people were reminding Donald Trump Jr. about a tweet he posted three years ago, mocking Bill Clinton about impeachment.
"Dear Clintons, You know what's deplorable? Being Impeached!!! #BasketOfDeplorables," Trump Jr. tweeted on Sept. 10, 2016.
haha


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 19, 2019)

Putin's got Trump's back..









Vladimir Putin Backs Trump, Calling Impeachment Charges 'Completely Made Up'


The Russian president said so Thursday during his annual marathon news conference in Moscow. During the year-end event, Putin also suggested that Russia's presidential term limits "could be removed."




www.npr.org


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

If Trump was a real alpha male he would allow his cronies to testify and explain the whole situation. But he is a liar and a cheat. Just like his minions. A sad state in the US. I worked with some losers in my life. When I was 65 I went to help a young man of 47 replace a fanuc red cap motor on a machining center. Two boom lifts. My partner in one and me in the other. The puss 54 year old that was hired at the same time as my buddy said he was scared of heights. I asked how he got hired. Relative. Trump supporter and an evangelical. Lock him up.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Welcome to tRUmps Merica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are many lawsuits in the US now against slaughter house waste. Winning!


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

Trump administration opposes bill meant to deter Russia


The Trump administration is pushing back on a wide-ranging piece of legislation meant to deter and punish Russian aggression and its interference in the 2016 election.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

Two experts quit election accountability group over claims it has been endorsing untrustworthy machines


Verified Voting, a respected organization, has been giving election officials false confidence in their voting machines and providing cover for the companies that make and sell the devices, say the two academics.




www.fastcompany.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

Some of the church people are turning on him, bit surprised.










Trump Should Be Removed from Office


It’s time to say what we said 20 years ago when a president’s character was revealed for what it was.




www.christianitytoday.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

When you lose the miracle spring water conmen, you're fucked.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

Scam Everlasting: After 25 Years, Debunked Faith Healer Still Preaching Debt Relief Scam







www.businessinsider.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

And Peter is still around. Some never change.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

I was really hoping at some point one of these conman preachers would talk tRUmp into handling snakes and drinking poison, you've seen how well animals like tRUmp.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

MichaelRapaport @MichaelRapaport


DickStained!!! #IMPEACHED




www.pscp.tv


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 19, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Some of the church people are turning on him, bit surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 19, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Some of the church people are turning on him, bit surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About fucking time, what was the confusion all about? He's a horrible person.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm feeling a bit devilish tonight.








Christian Right Leaders Suggest Trump Critics Are Possessed by Demons


Politicized conservative Evangelicals have talked themselves not only into treating the great heathen Trump as holy, but his critics as demonic.




nymag.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> About fucking time, what was the confusion all about? He's a horrible person.


but his character was just revealed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 19, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> but his character was just revealed.


The guy cheated on every wife he ever had, his pics were on tabloids at the supermarket check out lines for decades.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2019)

LOL










Al Franken mocks McConnell: 'Like listening to Jeffrey Dahmer complain about the decline of dinner party etiquette'


Former Sen. Al Franken (D-Minn.) mocked Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell’s (R-Ky.) Senate floor statement, comparing his speech to listening to serial killer Jeffrey Dahmer.




thehill.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey @Bugeye 

So when does this devious trap finally spring closed on Biden?

Even though you said he was “irrelevant” months ago and said pelosi murdered his campaign by choosing to impeach your criminal hero, he still leads in the polls 

And trump* just got his ass impeached

Please advise, thanks 

















*impeached


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 19, 2019)

abandonconflict said:


> View attachment 4439862


I'd eat it.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 19, 2019)

abandonconflict said:


> View attachment 4439862


Marshm*a*llow


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 19, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Marshm*a*llow


No.

They're fucking disgusting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

*Why Are Republicans So Afraid Of Lev Parnas? | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*





One of the key players in the Ukrainian scandal is due in court today, where he could have his bail revoked. But why are Republicans so afraid of him? Real Clear Politics Associate Editor A.B. Stoddard joins Stephanie Ruhle with the answer. Aired on 12/17/19.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

Must be true....








Trump Reportedly Said He Knew Ukraine Meddled in 2016 Election Because ‘Putin Told Me’


The president told one senior White House official that “Putin told” him Ukraine had interfered in the election.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

Pubs sure like kids...








Former Kentucky Governor Defends Pardoning Man Convicted Of Raping 9-Year-Old


Matt Bevin said he didn't believe Micah Schoettle was guilty and insisted the victim's hymen was "intact."




www.huffpost.com


----------



## whatscooking (Dec 20, 2019)

Trump will win by a landslide 2020, anyone care to bet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Pubs sure like kids...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he believes in Jesus and is a good christian main (man). Anything can be overlooked as long as ya git them brown folks, that's what drives the Trumpers, anybody who thinks otherwise is unfortunately biased or in denial. There are no political issues this time, only moral ones, the Trumpers are in a total war with an evolving America, in total war anything is acceptable, even treason and the likes of Donald Trump as POTUS.

The democrats should nominate snow white for president, not to pander to the bigots, but to use their prejudice (and weakness) against them. Stick the knife in real slow and try to win it all to get the country back under responsible government, then let justice run its course. Hundreds of republicans will go to prison including many high government officials, cabinet members, congressmen and other assorted slezoids like Rudy. There is and will be a mountain of evidence to convict and lot's of judges will throw the book at these traitors. Examples will be made and new sentencing precedents set, many will get maximum sentences.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

A radio show was canceled after a host said 'a nice school shooting' would break up the monotony of the Trump impeachment coverage


A Denver radio show has been canceled after one of the hosts wished for "a nice school shooting" to break up the coverage of President Donald Trump's impeachment. The host, Chuck Bonniwell, was opening a segment of the "Chuck and Julie" show Tuesday afternoon when he said they would be...




news.google.com


----------



## THC-CK (Dec 20, 2019)

whatscooking said:


> Trump will win by a landslide 2020, anyone care to bet.


Win at what exactly? Best tanlines? 

The guy is done. Anyone who supports this clown is either too stupid not to, or because it's financially/politically an unpopular choice not to. All the Republicans sit in the latter category. 

Where you sitting, big guy?


----------



## whatscooking (Dec 20, 2019)

Not saying i agree but Pelosi is the best thing since Hillery for the Republican party.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

whatscooking said:


> Trump will win by a landslide 2020, anyone care to bet.


It's in the bag comrade...








Trump meets Russia’s top diplomat amid scrap over election interference


Russian Foreign Minister Lavrov and Secretary of State Pompeo clashed over allegations that Russia meddled in the 2016 presidential election, Dec. 10. (Reuters) President Trump met with Russia’s top diplomat in the Oval Office on Tuesday, creating a dramatic split-screen as House Democrats...




news.google.com


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 20, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Wow sexist much? Not sure who is worse. You or tangerine. Do you two let other men lay with your wife? Momma issues much?


I just wanna state right here and now, that I would totally "let" other men lay with my wife.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

whatscooking said:


> Not saying i agree but Pelosi is the best thing since Hillery for the Republican party.











Mike Pompeo Says Ukraine, 2016 Election Interference Should Be Investigated


"Many countries" are working to undermine American democracy, the secretary of state said. U.S. intelligence services have overwhelmingly determined Russia is to blame for U.S. election interference.




www.npr.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> This was how Hitler came to power. Make everyone agree with you or else. Convince all the people there is an enemy and shoot down anyone elses opinion that does not agree. Anyone who does not fall in line must be racist or working with the russians.
> This one is perfect for UB
> 
> View attachment 4439530


you almost sounded like you were making sense...then you had to jump into the shit puddle with both feet...when it became apparent that you weren't talking about trump....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Mike Pompeo Says Ukraine, 2016 Election Interference Should Be Investigated
> 
> 
> "Many countries" are working to undermine American democracy, the secretary of state said. U.S. intelligence services have overwhelmingly determined Russia is to blame for U.S. election interference.
> ...


trump made one correct statement in that entire speech..."what is happening to me should never happen to another president"....i guess the best way to make that happen, is not not elect any more pathologically lying, racist, misogynist, isolationist, criminal, ammoral, immoral, unethical pieces of subhuman filth as president...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Yeah your like a record player. We hear that already.


you've heard it already, but you continue to support the pedophile rapist?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That's what you believe. I dont believe it so I dont support shit.


you do support shit...you support trump, and trump is shit


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you almost sounded like you were making sense...then you had to jump into the shit puddle with both feet...when it became apparent that you weren't talking about trump....


And claiming Republicans are falsely accused of being sexist. I don't even know how a person could come to this conclusion, let alone a woman...unless of course they suffer from head-up-ass syndrome. What else could possibly account for such a low level of self awareness.



Dats my bike punk said:


> Sexist and racist democrats with the ol slight of hand accusing republicans of being sexist and racist


Herp derp


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Yeah your gonna have to tone that down a bit. Congress voted on impeachment articles kind of like how a grand jury is selected to indict, but the actual impeachment is handled by the senate. The senate makes the rules for the senate as does the house make the rules for the house. Pelosi can hold the articles but than she will be held in contempt of congress. The same thing they are accusing trump.of doing.


no one has to tone anything the fuck down...we're going to get the motherfucker, if it takes till after 2020 when the incredibly stupid republican party cuts it's own throat, then it'll take till after 2020...but his ass is going to fry eventually...and the republicans have already fucked themselves over so hard, it's going to be glorious watching them lose any control and get pulled along in the aftertow of the democrats undoing everything they've done for the past 4 years. the first thing they should do is purge the military of this country of foul racist white supremacist, and ban every single one that they remove from ever owning anything larger than a bb gun


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Um no. It will be long over by that time. You got way to many ifs. It is the constitutional duty of the house to put forth the articles. They cannot decide when they get to put forth those articles. The house makes the rules for the house and the senate the senate. The house cannot hold the senate ransom until the senate plays by there rules. That would be contempt of congress and also borderline extortion.


what a motherfucking hypocrite you are...trump obstructs justice daily, orders subordinates not to cooperate, hides every single thing he can think of to hide, lie about everything he's ever done, and you have the fucking balls to suggest that the democrats are in contempt of anything? they ought to be in contempt of the republican party, and it's fucked up leaders


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)

whatscooking said:


> Trump will win by a landslide 2020, anyone care to bet.


Trump is all in on it. If he doesn't he will end up with 12 jurors deciding if his skin or his cloths are orange.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just wanna state right here and now, that I would totally let other men lay with my wife.
> View attachment 4440039


I think the more appropriate point would be that it really is not up to us if our wives step out. 

Self delusional (and pretty sexist) to think you can control another persons actions,


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump made one correct statement in that entire speech..."what is happening to me should never happen to another president"....i guess the best way to make that happen, is not not elect any more pathologically lying, racist, misogynist, isolationist, criminal, ammoral, immoral, unethical pieces of subhuman filth as president...


Comey should have just had Trump arrested before the election for illegally asking Russia for election help. That might end up being the needed lesson going forward.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no one has to tone anything the fuck down...we're going to get the motherfucker, if it takes till after 2020 when the incredibly stupid republican party cuts it's own throat, then it'll take till after 2020...but his ass is going to fry eventually...and the republicans have already fucked themselves over so hard, it's going to be glorious watching them lose any control and get pulled along in the aftertow of the democrats undoing everything they've done for the past 4 years. the first thing they should do is purge the military of this country of foul racist white supremacist, and ban every single one that they remove from ever owning anything larger than a bb gun


Now that Trump* has been impeached, we await the "civil unrest" Hannity and Trump have called for.
Its true. Just this morning I saw them prepping for mobilization.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Comey should have just had Trump arrested before the election for illegally asking Russia for election help. That might end up being the needed lesson going forward.


that would have solved a lot of problems...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what a motherfucking hypocrite you are...trump obstructs justice daily, orders subordinates not to cooperate, hides every single thing he can think of to hide, lie about everything he's ever done, and you have the fucking balls to suggest that the democrats are in contempt of anything? they ought to be in contempt of the republican party, and it's fucked up leaders


Trumpers have no character, everyone of them on this forum is a real piece of shit, a racist, a liar and a traitor. There ain't much point in debating them, facts and reason will do no good, they make up all the trolls and sock puppets here these days. Since the heat's been turned up on the "dear leader", they and their socks have crawled out of the woodwork like cockroaches, fear of loss has overtaken what little shame they have. Asking for Russian help and getting Russian money are OK with them, as are lying and cheating to win, they are at war with you and it's a total, winner take all war. America has a choice, fascism or democracy, good or evil, the choice is clear and very stark. If the republicans lose it will be the end of them as a national party and prison for many, if they win it will mean fascism and eventually genocide. If America's biggest problem is "the brown people", then a final solution would be to get rid of the problem, ya don't need to worry about public opinion when you control the flow of information and don't have meaningful elections.

You're dealing with a piece of shit here Roger, a traitor and an enemy of decent people everywhere. Dishonest with themselves and others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

Time for some more public witnesses in the ongoing investigations, I wonder what Lev and Bolton will have to say. Donald will be freaking out and rage tweeting, he's freaking for a reason, he doesn't trust Mitch. Mitch's statements about an unfair trial are out of character, he's smarter than that, I figure it will be a secret ballot and those republicans senators who a running in 2020 will of course vote not guilty and want it to be known.

I think the democrats and others in the government won't be idle during the holiday break, they will have something special lined up before they pass the articles of impeachment to the senate. Mitch knows what is gonna come out over the spring and summer and a not guilty verdict by the GOP senate will make holding his majority very difficult.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*With Recess, 'Two Weeks Of Impeachment Purgatory' | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




After an eventful month, the House and Senate have gone home for holiday recess until the new year. NBC News' Garret Haake sizes up where the impeachment fight stands after the House charged the president with high crimes and misdemeanors. Aired on 12/20/19.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/20/us/christianity-today-editorial-highlights.html

his base starts to erode...


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/20/us/christianity-today-editorial-highlights.html
> 
> his base starts to erode...


i read that too. the bible bangers starting to see the light. praise Jesus!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i read that too. the bible bangers starting to see the light. praise Jesus!


AMEN! Praise the Lord Jesus!!they finally seen the light!! And now they Can clean up their porcelain Gods with dignity!


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i read that too. the bible bangers starting to see the light. praise Jesus!


I prayed. I'm powerful. Send me money.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 20, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Now that Trump* has been impeached, we await the "civil unrest" Hannity and Trump have called for.
> Its true. Just this morning I saw them prepping for mobilization.
> 
> View attachment 4440057


"Dat's My Bike, Punk!"


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

Liar liar pants on fire.....








Fact check: Trump campaign falsely suggests Rep. Jim Clyburn called for Trump's hanging


President Donald Trump's campaign falsely suggested Thursday that a senior Democratic congressman, Rep. Jim Clyburn, had called for Trump to be hanged. "The number 3 House Democrat, James Clyburn, just said this about President Trump: 'Hang him!' This hatred and anger is out of control," the...




news.google.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2019)

If tRUmp dies by hanging it will be self inflicted auto erotic asphyxiation.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

With urine stains...


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

Donate! 








'Never Trump' super PAC raises over $400,000 on strength of impeachment day donations


- A super PAC led by a group of "Never Trump" conservatives raised over $400,000 since it launched Tuesday. - The committee, known as the Lincoln Project, raised the sum with over 5,000 individual donors averaging contributions of $77 each, according to the group's treasurer. - The group's list...




news.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Donate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ad buys on FOX news from now to election day, get them to stay home or "walk away", walk away from shame and treason. Target the Trumpers and hit them hard, see if ya can whittle the base down a few points, though it would be hard to do as good a job as Trump at fucking up his chances in 2020. Beat them hard with the stick of patriotism.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2019)

whatscooking said:


> Trump will win by a landslide 2020, anyone care to bet.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2019)

Sad news for those affected. But you were warned.








U.S. Steel to Eliminate 1,545 Michigan Jobs


(Bloomberg) -- U.S. Steel Corp. plunged after delivering a barrage of harsh news, warning of a loss and announcing it will shut down most of its Great Lakes Works facility near Detroit, lay off workers and slash its dividend.The adjusted loss is expected to be about $1.15 a share in the fourth...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> View attachment 4440244


ok, done


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

*Mental health professionals read Trump's letter: A study in "the psychotic mind" at work*
*Bandy Lee, Justin Frank, Lance Dodes, David Reiss and others unpack a "venomous and vitriolic" historic document*








Shrinks on Trump's letter: A study in "the psychotic mind" at work


Bandy Lee, Justin Frank, Lance Dodes, David Reiss and others unpack a "venomous and vitriolic" historic document




www.salon.com





On Wednesday night, Donald Trump was impeached by the House of Representatives. Trump will now — perhaps after some delay — be put on trial in the Senate, where he will then be acquitted by Republicans who have sworn personal fealty to him.

Trump’s impeachment is one of the few moments in his life when he has ever been held accountable for his behavior. Consequences are the enemy of Donald Trump. As such, in response to the Ukraine scandal, the Mueller report, the 2018 midterm elections and various other moments when Democrats and the public defied Trump’s authoritarian goal of becoming a de facto king or emperor, he has lashed out in the form of (another) temper tantrum.

On Tuesday, Trump continued with this ugly and deeply troubling behavior in the form of a six-page letter to House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, fueled by exaggerated rage that Democrats had dared to impeach him. Reportedly co-authored by Stephen Miller, Trump's white supremacist White House adviser, Trump’s letter continued numerous obvious lies about impeachment, the Ukraine scandal and other matters.

In keeping with his strategy of stochastic terrorism, Trump’s letter is an incitement to violence by his followers against the Democrats for the “crime” of impeachment.

Trump is possessed of the delusional belief that he (and by implication his supporters) is a victim of a “witch hunt” akin to the famous event in Salem, Massachusetts, in 1692. In keeping with his malignant narcissism, Trump’s letter, of course, boasts of his strength and fortitude against the Democrats and other enemies.

In total, Trump’s "impeachment letter" to Nancy Pelosi is but one data point among many demonstrating that he is mentally unwell and a threat to the safety of the United States and the world.

To gain more context and insight into this ongoing crisis, I asked several of the country’s leading mental health experts for their thoughts on Trump’s impeachment letter and what it indicates about the president’s emotional state and behavior.

Dr. Bandy Lee, assistant clinical professor, Yale University School of Medicine and president of the World Mental Health Organization. Lee is editor of the bestselling book “The Dangerous Case of Donald Trump: 27 Psychiatrists and Mental Health Experts Assess a President.”

This letter is a very obvious demonstration of Donald Trump’s severe mental compromise. His assertions should alarm not only those who believe that a president of the United States and a commander-in-chief of the world’s most powerful military should be mentally sound, but also those who are concerned about the potential implications of such a compromised individual bringing out pathological elements in his supporters and in society in general. I have been following and interpreting Donald Trump’s tweets as a public service, since merely reading them “gaslights” you and reforms your thoughts in unhealthy ways. Without arming yourself with the right interpretation, you end up playing into the hands of pathology and helping it — even if you do not fully believe it. This is because of a common phenomenon that happens when you are continually exposed to a severely compromised person without appropriate intervention. You start taking on the person’s symptoms in a phenomenon called “shared psychosis.”

It happens often in households where a sick individual goes untreated, and I have seen some of the most intelligent and otherwise healthy persons succumb to the most bizarre delusions. It can also happen at national scale, as renowned mental health experts such as Erich Fromm have noted. Shared psychosis at large scale is also called “mass hysteria.”
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

More going off the rails... 
*So, what's it gonna be, love and Jesus, or hate and Cheeto Jesus? Are ya bible thumpers, or just racist Trumpers? *
Oh ye of little faith! Turn the other cheek, or "pluck their eyes out Lord! Pluck their eyes out"! Y'all fell off the moral high ground into the ditch of depravity, repent!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump blasts Christian magazine founded by Billy Graham after it calls impeached president ‘profoundly immoral’*
PUBLISHED FRI, DEC 20 201910:59 AM EST








Trump blasts Christian magazine founded by Billy Graham after it calls impeached president 'profoundly immoral'


The Christianity Today editorial came after President Donald Trump's impeachment for pressuring Ukraine to investigate former Vice President Joe Biden. Franklin Graham, son of the magazine founder Billy Graham, denounced the article.




www.cnbc.com






*President Donald Trump lashed out on Twitter against a Christian magazine founded by evangelical pastor Billy Graham after it called him “profoundly immoral” in an editorial headlined “Trump Should Be Removed from Office.”*
*The Christianity Today piece was published on the heels of Trump’s impeachment for pressuring Ukraine to investigate former Vice President Joe Biden.*
*Trump’s “Twitter feed alone — with its habitual string of mischaracterizations, lies, and slanders — is a near perfect example of a human being who is morally lost and confused,” the magazine said.*

President Donald Trump on Friday morning angrily lashed out against a Christian magazine founded by the late evangelical pastor Billy Graham after it called his actions “profoundly immoral” in an editorial headlined “Trump Should Be Removed from Office.”

The scathing article in Christianity Today said that Trump — who has received very strong support from evangelical voters — “has dumbed down the idea of morality in his administration” by hiring and firing “a number of people who are now convicted criminals,” and by admitting “immoral actions in business and his relationships with women.”

And the magazine said Trump’s pressuring of Ukraine’s president in a July phone call to investigate former Vice President Joe Biden, a leading Democratic contender for the presidency in 2020, “is not only a violation of the Constitution; more importantly it is profoundly immoral.”

Trump’s request to Ukraine, which came as he was witholding congressionally appropriated military aid to that nation, led to his impeachment by the Democratic-controlled House of Representatives on Wednesday.

“His Twitter feed alone—with its habitual string of mischaracterizations, lies, and slanders—is a near perfect example of a human being who is morally lost and confused,” the magazine said.

Trump used that Twitter feed to fire back at Christianity Today, calling it a “far left magazine, or very ‘progressive’ ... that knows nothing about reading a perfect transcript of a routine phone call and would rather have a Radical Left nonbeliever, who wants to take your religion & your guns, than Donald Trump as your President.”

Trump then wrote that “I won’t be reading ET again!,” misspelling the initials of magazine, which Graham founded in 1956.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2019)

These church people are seriously fucked up in the head.










In California, a Christian Megachurch Is Trying to Bring a 2-Year-Old Girl Back to Life


Olive Alayne Heiligenthal died last Saturday.




slate.com


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2019)

Factual reporting with a Right Center Bias is the new Far Left according to Trump.

*





RIGHT-CENTER BIAS*
These media sources are slightly to moderately conservative in bias. They often publish factual information that utilizes loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes) to favor conservative causes. These sources are generally trustworthy for information, but may require further investigation. See all Right-Center sources.


*Overall, we rate Christianity Today Right-Center Biased based on story selection and editorial positions that favor the Christian Right. We also rate them High for factual reporting due to proper sourcing and a clean fact check record.*


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> View attachment 4440244


Where you been?


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

Twisting. In. The. Wind.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

Get the popcorn!








Trump agrees to deliver State of the Union on February 4


President Donald Trump has accepted the invitation from House Speaker Nancy Pelosi to deliver the State of the Union address on February 4, 2020.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Brycec (Dec 20, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It is quite telling that you have prattled on for dozens of pages about non-existent FISA abuses but have no concerns about Trump using the power of the Presidency to bribe foreign countries to meddle in our political process.
> 
> I guess you have nothing to lose, having long established that you have no respect for the Constitution.


I always looked at this site as a Retard free zone! Guess I was mistaken


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2019)

tRUmps Merica.










'Shocked would be an understatement': Woman admits to hitting teen because of her ethnicity


Nicole Marie Poole Franklin is charged with attempted murder for allegedly running down a 14-year-old on Dec. 9 as the girl walked to Indian Hills Junior High School.



www.desmoinesregister.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> View attachment 4440244


one of those counties in WY has 456 people. cool map bro.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Get the popcorn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love her. She knows exactly how to make that fucker go crazy. He hates intelligent women.


----------



## shimbob (Dec 20, 2019)

> He hates women.


Let me FTFY


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2019)

shimbob said:


> Let me FTFY


He loves a good Slobovian tranny though.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> He loves a good Slobovian tranny though.


She's an accessory. He loves only himself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> These church people are seriously fucked up in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they should start small, like regrowing severed limbs... It's disgusting that they take advantage of vulnerable parents in grief, what happened to their faith in heaven and all that stuff?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

Keep whittling down his base, more hearings, more public witnesses.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Christianity Today editor responds to Trump’s attack*




A leading Christian magazine founded by late evangelist Billy Graham published an op-ed calling for President Donald Trump to be removed from office and urging evangelicals not to support him. The magazine's editor-in-chief Mark Galli joins


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Keep whittling down his base, more hearings, more public witnesses.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Christianity Today editor responds to Trump’s attack*
> 
> ...


My guess is most so-called Christians who voted for Trump will fail this test of their faith.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> My guess is most so-called Christians who voted for Trump will fail this test of their faith.


most of the biggest so called Christians are also the biggest hypocrites.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2019)

LOL










Man’s front yard is a Jeffrey Epstein meme and Christmas display all in one


N.J. man's inspiration each Christmas? Controversy, and the internet.




www.nj.com


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> most of the biggest so called Christians are also the biggest hypocrites.


the preacher's son is often a notorious example of that.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

Exclusive: Alaska's governor teamed up with mining company to lobby Trump


A mining company secretly collaborated with Alaska's governor to lobby the Trump administration to move forward with a mining project that EPA scientists warned could devastate the world's most valuable wild salmon habitat, a CNN investigation found.




www.cnn.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> the preacher's son is often a notorious example of that.


or even the preacher like out here in Co Springs where he was doing meth with gay masseurs.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> View attachment 4440244


So misleading, only someone in a Trump cult would fall for it.






Those Red districts are empty. It is possible for the politicians representing less than 7% of the American population to keep Trump in office until 2021.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmps Merica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am betting if they check her online conversations they will find Trumps Hate troll Brad Parscale and Putin's troll armies fingerprints all over them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> My guess is most so-called Christians who voted for Trump will fail this test of their faith.


One nutcase down in your neck of the woods. The GOP is fucked, Trump was both a cause and also a symptom, they were waiting for their demigod to arrive, who would have figure they would have such a low bar. In the future everybody knows the secret to getting a nomination in the republican party, there is no longer any need for a dog whistle, though the smarter ones will try to walk on both sides of the fence.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Washington state representative participated in domestic terrorism, inquiry finds*








Washington state representative participated in domestic terrorism, inquiry finds


A Washington state House inquiry has found that state Rep. Matt Shea (R) planned and participated in domestic terrorism against the U.S.




thehill.com





*A Washington state House inquiry has found that state Rep. Matt Shea (R) planned and participated in domestic terrorism against the U.S. before and during the militant takeover of Malheur National Wildlife Refuge, The Seattle Times reports.*

According to the 108-page report, Shea assisted "in the planning and preparation” of the Malheur takeover. During the incident, dozens of armed protestors occupied national refuge in rural Eastern Oregon. 

“Representative Shea, as a leader in the Patriot Movement, planned, engaged in and promoted a total of three armed conflicts of political violence against the United States Government in three states outside the state of Washington over a three-year period,” the report states.

After the release of the report, state Rep. J.T. Wilcox announced that the state lawmaker “has been suspended from any role in the House Republican Caucus.” Wilcox also called for Shea's resignation on Twitter.

The Patriot Movement is a rural-based conservative organization made up of militia members and so-called sovereign citizens. Deep suspicion and fear of the federal government are some of the big sticking points of the group.

In an interview with Infowars earlier in the month, Shea called the state's investigation a “Marxist smear campaign” and “political warfare according to a Maoist insurgency model.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

I wonder how many more are like this guy? Trump hasn't gained any new voters since 2016, he has made a lot more enemies though.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I Was a Lifelong Republican. The GOP Is Now the Evil Party.*
*‘VISCERALLY REPELLENT’
When I was coming of age, the Democrats were the moral relativists and the victims and the purveyors of sacrilege. Now, it’s the Republicans. It’s sickening to watch.*
*Matt Lewis*
Senior Columnist
Updated Dec. 20, 2019 4:40PM ET / Published Dec. 19, 2019 4:24PM ET 








I Was a Lifelong Republican. The GOP Is Now the Evil Party.


When I was coming of age, the Democrats were the moral relativists and the victims and the purveyors of sacrilege. Now, it’s the Republicans. It’s sickening to watch.




www.thedailybeast.com





The impeachment of Donald Trump demonstrated what still feels to me like a weird new development: The Republicans are the evil party, while Democrats (presumably now the “stupid party”?) seemed much more sane, moderate, and honorable. 

For most of my life, things appeared the exact opposite. For most of my life, it felt like the Democrats were the ones who were pandering, playing the politics of victimhood, insulting my intelligence, and saying borderline sacrilegious things. Today, the roles are reversed. Just as the parties seem to have switched positions on a myriad of issues like Russia, tariffs, and reverence for the Founding Fathers and American Exceptionalism, it is now the Republicans who are viscerally repellent. 

If you watched the debates during impeachment day, you know these are not honest brokers. Their talking points—which I’m assuming are poll-tested—were maudlin, offensive, and manipulative. 

The not-so-greatest-hits of Republican backbenchers included demanding a “moment of silence” for the 63 million Americans who voted for Trump, comparing impeachment to Pearl Harbor, and comparing Trump to Jesus.

In case you missed it, it was Ohio Rep. Bill Johnson who asked for that moment of silence, which Republicans stood and honored. And, in case you missed it, reminding us that the sneak attack also happened in December, Rep. Mike Kelly declared that December 18 would also be “a day that will live in infamy.”

But if you’re okay with having your patriotism questioned (for the sin of holding a president accountable to the rule of law), you might really enjoy Republicans weaponizing Jesus to score partisan political points. 

As a flawed but practicing Christian, I found the references to the Lord and Savior to be gratuitous and inappropriate—especially during this Christmas season. 

In case you missed it, Rep. Barry Loudermilk of Georgia declared that “Pontius Pilate afforded more rights to Jesus than the Democrats have afforded this president.” (Actually, Trump declined an invitation to testify or to send counsel.) “When Jesus was falsely accused of treason, Pontius Pilate gave Jesus the opportunity to face his accusers,” Loudermilk continued. 

But he wasn’t alone. Rep. Fred Keller told Democrats he “would be praying for them” adding, “as Jesus said, Father, forgive them. For they know not what they do.”

Without getting into the weeds regarding either theology or impeachment, it’s worth noting that Trump (much to the chagrin of his supporters) is not Jesus. Likewise, being impeached isn’t quite as big a punishment as crucifixion.

Otherwise, the analogy was... still flawed.

It is, perhaps, telling that at least some Republicans do see him as a sort of savior who is selflessly sacrificing his body for their sake. Personally, this seems idolatrous and blasphemous and yet another example of debasement. Just me? 
*more *


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> View attachment 4440365


yes, we all know you have been brainwashed into believing that trump* is above the law








*impeached


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 20, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> MERRY IMPEACHMAS
> View attachment 4440365


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 20, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, we all know you have been brainwashed into believing that trump* is above the law
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was cute*


*example of sarcasm


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 20, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> So misleading, only someone in a Trump cult would fall for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. It is possible ... we'll show you.
That is exactly what the Electoral College is supposed to do.
You see, in 1492 when Columbus and Washington got together and figured out how they were going to screw Native Americans and Democrats, they invented the EC. It guaranteed that Trump would be our first President for Life.

Either that, or the founding fathers wanted to make sure that the big cities weren't the only ones electing a president. Thank gawd.

_But, good news!! _
The founding fathers also left a way for you to change it.
Wanna get rid of EC? ... go for it.

But, me (and a few others) will resist that because:
- I live in a rural area, and I don't want the big cities being the only ones to elect a president, and
- I want to honor Columbus' and Washington's wishes that Trump be president for life.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Yes. It is possible ... we'll show you.
> That is exactly what the Electoral College is supposed to do.
> You see, in 1492 when Columbus and Washington got together and figured out how they were going to screw Native Americans and Democrats, they invented the EC. It guaranteed that Trump would be our first President for Life.
> 
> ...


I don't mind the EC, I mind the voter suppression by the Republicans, but not the EC.

You decided to just go full idiot tonight? Oh nm, Friday, I'm guessing drunk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2019)

*"Once Upon Impeachment," A Late Show Animated Christmas Classic*




With the holidays upon us, we here at The Late Show have a present for you: a brand new animated Christmas classic from the creators of "Our Cartoon President" whose third season starts in January on Showtime


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I don't mind the EC, I mind the voter suppression by the Republicans, but not the EC.
> 
> You decided to just go full idiot tonight? Oh nm, Friday, I'm guessing drunk.


Yeah, trashbucket is drunk again


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> the founding fathers wanted to make sure that the big cities weren't the only ones electing a president.


No, it was because slave rapers wanted special rights


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> View attachment 4440365











Trump Adviser Caught On Tape: Voter Suppression Key To GOP Battleground Efforts


Justin Clark was recorded at a private event saying: “That’s what you’re going to see in 2020. It’s going to be a much bigger program, a much more aggres...




www.huffpost.com


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 20, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I don't mind the EC, I mind the voter suppression by the Republicans, but not the EC.
> 
> You decided to just go full idiot tonight? Oh nm, Friday, I'm guessing drunk.


Not yet.
It's 3:35 pm right now here.
Gimme time ... LoL

Going out to dinner tonite at a roadhouse on Highway 299 in Bella Vista (suburb of Redding, Ca) with another couple. It's called Dry Creek Station (used to be a stagecoach station) Their last name is Wild. So we sign in with their last name and the "Wild party of four" announcement raises a grand cheer and _the party is on._

Great prime rib, and they have a Filet Mignon stroganoff that is outstanding.
AND, they stock my favorite whiskey ... Pendelton.

Live music tonite, its the Yee Haw Quintet.
Put on your boots, brush your teeth and join us -- I'll buy you a whiskey.
Dinner is at 5:30 -- party is till 3am or whenever they can get us out of there.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Yes. It is possible ... we'll show you.
> That is exactly what the Electoral College is supposed to do.
> You see, in 1492 when Columbus and Washington got together and figured out how they were going to screw Native Americans and Democrats, they invented the EC. It guaranteed that Trump would be our first President for Life.
> 
> ...


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Not yet.
> It's 3:35 pm right now here.
> Gimme time ... LoL
> 
> ...


Whiskey. I understand now...


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Not yet.
> It's 3:35 pm right now here.
> Gimme time ... LoL
> 
> ...


I hope you have a nice time. It'll be a bit too far for me to get there from MI


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I hope you have a nice time. It'll be a bit too far for me to get there from MI


Don’t worry, he’s just gonnn be at home refreshing the daily stormer and revising his manifesto


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 20, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I hope you have a nice time. It'll be a bit too far for me to get there from MI


You're in Michigan?
I got a sister that lives in Michigan ... in Grand Rapids.
I used to live in Battle Creek ... drove ambulance in Jackson ... later in Detroit.
Lasted thru ONE winter there and told my new wife: "I'm going back to California, and you're welcome to come along." That was 40 years ago ... I wonder how she's doing sometimes.

Sissy was complaining to me about the weather the other day. I told her "You grew up in California, so you know better. You are not in a witness protection program so you can come home any time."
She laughed and said, "I JUST got this state to go Republican. I'm not leaving now."

If you ever make it to N. Cali -- look me up. I'll show you what a real commercial grow looks like.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 20, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Whiskey. I understand now...


Whiskey is good for helping one to understand.
It's medicine, health food for your brain.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> You're in Michigan?
> I got a sister that lives in Michigan ... in Grand Rapids.
> I used to live in Battle Creek ... drove ambulance in Jackson ... later in Detroit.
> Lasted thru ONE winter there and told my new wife: "I'm going back to California, and you're welcome to come along." That was 40 years ago ... I wonder how she's doing sometimes.
> ...


Right on, I have a couple brothers that are firefighters and do EMT on the side. I couldn't handle the blood, saw a little girl who chewed on a electrical cord and that did me in. 

I love the winter, could do without the grey in March and April and May, but really like not having any poisonous bugs or snakes (mostly).

It is a shame the year she got Michigan to go red it had to be for this travesty of a president.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One nutcase down in your neck of the woods. The GOP is fucked, Trump was both a cause and also a symptom, they were waiting for their demigod to arrive, who would have figure they would have such a low bar. In the future everybody knows the secret to getting a nomination in the republican party, there is no longer any need for a dog whistle, though the smarter ones will try to walk on both sides of the fence.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Washington state representative participated in domestic terrorism, inquiry finds*
> 
> ...


63 million

That's how many voted for Trump.

One down, 63 million minus 1 to go.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 20, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Right on, I have a couple brothers that are firefighters and do EMT on the side. I couldn't handle the blood, saw a little girl who chewed on a electrical cord and that did me in.


Yea, hurt kids are the worst.
I peeled one six year old off the hood of a car that wasn't belted in ... couldn't even tell if it was a boy or girl. I haven't had a dream about that one in a long time - but now that I've thought about it ... I prolly will now.
I barfed twice before we even got to the ER.

Some old fart dies in bed from a heart attack ... I'm like, "yadda-yadda circle of life so what" but a kid. ugh.
I got written up and almost fired from Detroit because it took two cops to hold me back from beating the piss out of a junkie that raped his own 30 month old daughter.
Inner city animals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Yea, hurt kids are the worst.
> I peeled one six year old off the hood of a car that wasn't belted in ... couldn't even tell if it was a boy or girl. I haven't had a dream about that one in a long time - but now that I've thought about it ... I prolly will now.
> I barfed twice before we even got to the ER.
> 
> ...


Cool imaginary stories, old drunk racist


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Whiskey is good for helping one to understand.
> It's medicine, health food for your brain.


My best buddy I worked with was a whiskey man. Wasn't worth a shit. He overdosed on oxy at 68 with a black young lady. His wife was an rn. My boss who had a mechanical engineering degree from UK was a whiskey man. He hung himself. He got hooked up with a much younger lady and actually got her a job at this place. She was a supervisor with a bsn and an engineering degree. His x got zip. The new hot wife cleaned his clock. My dad was an alcoholic. I have many stories. Being old and working with 28000 people in one place you see a lot. As a electronic maintenance engineer you talk with most. Either meetings or actually at the machine working with operators. I never drank but a few times. I doubt I could have made it through two semesters of Boolean algebra.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 20, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> I doubt I could have made it through two semesters of Boolean algebra.


If it haddn't been for whiskey I'd of never made it through Quantitative Analysis.



dandyrandy said:


> My boss who had a mechanical engineering degree from UK was a whiskey man.
> He got hooked up with a much younger lady
> She was a supervisor with a bsn and an engineering degree.


Yes. Whiskey men are smart, educated and always get the pretty girls. Jealous?

Seriously though, I knew a guy that I used to work with. He didn't drink, but he smoked pot. He had six kids, by six different women. Never supported any of them. Lived on welfare and foodstamps his whole life.
So, don't smoke weed either.

Moderation in everything.
I like whisky, I like weed, I like women, like fast cars and a friendly poker game ... but too much of any of that isn't good for you. Well, except whiskey, and weed, and .... oh never mind.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Moderation in everything.


..including moderation.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Yea, hurt kids are the worst.
> I peeled one six year old off the hood of a car that wasn't belted in ... couldn't even tell if it was a boy or girl. I haven't had a dream about that one in a long time - but now that I've thought about it ... I prolly will now.
> I barfed twice before we even got to the ER.
> 
> ...


If you don't think that stuff happens in rural America too you are blind. Human's can be extremely horrible wherever they are.

And don't worry that guy would have gotten his when he got to prison. Child rapists are not treated kindly there at all.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2019)

Pelosi: I Don’t Give a Rat’s Ass What McConnell Has to Say About Impeachment


The House speaker is unmoved by McConnell’s claims she’s stalling for time.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 20, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> That was cute*
> 
> 
> *example of sarcasm


GanjaPegBoi, youre hideously dim witted, a common trait among the leches fastened to this bloated swines blowhole. Your quips are as grotesque and flaccid as dotard's neck vulva

*Poll: Majority approves of Trump's impeachment*

A majority of voters approve of the House of Representatives’ impeachment of President Donald Trump earlier this week, according to a new POLITICO/Morning Consult poll conducted in the immediate aftermath of the vote.
The narrow majority who approve, 52 percent, is greater than the 43 percent who disapprove of the House voting to impeach Trump, the poll shows. Five percent of voters have no opinion on Trump’s impeachment.











Poll: Majority approves of Trump's impeachment


The new POLITICO/Morning Consult poll also shows an identical 52 percent would approve of the Senate voting to remove Trump from office.




www.politico.com


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Not yet.
> It's 3:35 pm right now here.
> Gimme time ... LoL
> 
> ...


You and the `missus` gonna douche for the big night? Gonna wear shoes?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2019)

I was going to post Trump's letter to Nancy, and found this:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/12/17/president-trumps-written-tirade-nancy-pelosi-annotated/

They go through and highlight all his bullshit and fact check it, pretty good information they dug up to dispute almost everything he said.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Whiskey is good for helping one to understand.
> It's medicine, health food for your brain.


Again, an example of when words and their meaning part company.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 20, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> ..including moderation.


Wilde and wise


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 20, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> If it haddn't been for whiskey I'd of never made it through Quantitative Analysis.
> 
> 
> Yes. Whiskey men are smart, educated and always get the pretty girls. Jealous?
> ...


You are a mess.


----------



## topcat (Dec 20, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> You and the `missus` gonna douche for the big night? Gonna wear shoes?


Yep. Frahdee nite, brush tooth. Satidy nite, bath.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2019)

Update:

He's _still_ impeached.

https://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/andrew-johnson-horrified-that-history-books-will-mention-him-in-same-sentence-as-trump ppl


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> one of those counties in WY has 456 people. cool map bro.


this is why we need to get rid of the electoral college....


----------



## Catpotwoman (Dec 20, 2019)

Didn't go out tonight so I figured I'd see what's happening in the internet. Holy sh!t.

(I'm anti-Trump)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Update:
> 
> He's _still_ impeached.
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/andrew-johnson-horrified-that-history-books-will-mention-him-in-same-sentence-as-trump ppl


i see something like how chevy chase used to announce on the snl news sketch "Spanish Dictator Francisco Franco is STILL dead. " and then he's smile and move on to the next story....too bad snl is too lame and chicken shit now to do the same thing to trump every week


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i see something like how chevy chase used to announce on the snl news sketch "Spanish Dictator Francisco Franco is STILL dead. " and then he's smile and move on to the next story....too bad snl is too lame and chicken shit now to do the same thing to trump every week


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2019)

tomorrow when you wake up trump will still be impeached.....


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> View attachment 4440572


Are you proud of those judges, do they represent your best and brightest?


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 21, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4440367


Trump handles Putin...


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Update:
> 
> He's _still_ impeached.
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/andrew-johnson-horrified-that-history-books-will-mention-him-in-same-sentence-as-trump ppl


And a racist!


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 21, 2019)

I know a good hospice nurse hashpucket. She's been helping people die for decades. Two things they wish they hadn't done. Smoke and drink.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 21, 2019)

Great morning to be alive.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 21, 2019)

Watching the news. A taxi driver shot a redneck who wanted him to wait while he robbed the place. The guy he shot was laying bleeding out. His quote to the people trying to help him? " Can you get me a beer baby?".....


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> GanjaPegBoi, youre hideously dim witted, a common trait among the leches fastened to this bloated swines blowhole. Your quips are as grotesque and flaccid as dotard's neck vulva
> 
> *Poll: Majority approves of Trump's impeachment*
> 
> ...


..obama wasn't impeached.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Watching the news. A taxi driver shot a redneck who wanted him to wait while he robbed the place. The guy he shot was laying bleeding out. His quote to the people trying to help him? " Can you get me a beer baby?".....


so classy.

the redneck asked what he thinks about (potential) impeachment..'my .357 magnum will tell you'.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 21, 2019)

Twitter just suspended over 88,000 accounts tied to a Saudi Arabian disinformation campaign


Saudi Press Agency via AP - Twitter removed nearly over 88,000 accounts that it says were tied to a disinformation campaign backed by the Saudi Arabian government, the company announced Friday. - The company published data on nearly 6,000 of those accounts, but is keeping the rest of the...




news.google.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Update:
> 
> He's _still_ impeached.
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/andrew-johnson-horrified-that-history-books-will-mention-him-in-same-sentence-as-trump ppl


obama wasn't impeached.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> View attachment 4440572


gotta quit cherry picking the one poll that favors trump...look at all of them...
https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/trump-approval-ratings/

democratic support is faltering? doesn't look that way to me....
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/centrist-democrats-line-up-behind-impeachment/2019/12/16/e2984480-2022-11ea-bed5-880264cc91a9_story.html

the dems made more than 70 mill in the same time frame, 25 mill for bernie, 24 for warren, 19 for pete buttiegieg...pete got twice what trump got? and you're crowing about it? and that's just the top three

we didn't pack the supreme court with racist, misogynist, repressive conservative judges, so you got me there.

and the house approving usmca? they had to approve something or the entire economy of three countries would suffer...that this was their only alternative is kind of sad


you fucking trumptards really have to stop believing dumbass memes and start looking for more sources of information...if i believed whatever some fucknut posted without ever trying to confirm it, i'd probably believe trumps outrageous, ignorant, stupid propaganda, too...fortunately for me, i'm not a fucking moron who is too lazy to read multiple accounts of the same events, so i'm not shackled by ignorance and stupidity...the truth WILL set you free, if you don't keep fighting it off


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2019)

What's more Merican than voter suppression?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> What's more Merican than voter suppression?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4440640


i'd love to hear the audio on this.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 21, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> If you don't think that stuff happens in rural America too you are blind. Human's can be extremely horrible wherever they are.


Oh sure it does.
People suck everywhere.



hanimmal said:


> And don't worry that guy would have gotten his when he got to prison. Child rapists are not treated kindly there at all.


I know you're right, but at the time I was 24 hours into a three day shift and had no sleep other than hour naps ... we had stabilized the child as best we could, gave her enough pain meds to knock her out and we were about ready to roll when I heard him complain to a cop that his cuffs were too tight. 
I snapped. I wanted to feel my hands around his throat - too tight.
And I tried. I really tried.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 21, 2019)

topcat said:


> Yep. Frahdee nite, brush tooth. Satidy nite, bath.


Yep. I even used ma guud cologne stink-em from the Wal Mart.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> View attachment 4440572


His* approval did not go up 6 points and democrat support did not go down 13 points

you are a pathetic loser


*impeached


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Oh sure it does.
> People suck everywhere.
> 
> 
> ...


That story is still made up

you’re a poor liar


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2019)

I just checked.....trump is still impeached


----------



## topcat (Dec 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I just checked.....trump is still impeached


Thanks. I'm too busy flushing my toilet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2019)

topcat said:


> Thanks. I'm too busy flushing my toilet.


I had a gi bug this week and took about 40 shits Thursday night


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I had a gi bug this week and took about 40 shits Thursday night


Wow, that's like 400 to 600 flushes, now I know what tRUmp is talking about.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Wow, that's like 400 to 600 flushes, now I know what tRUmp is talking about.


My water bill is absurd


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2019)

Will there be snakes, praying doesn't work well without a big rattlesnake.










White House aides forced to announce 'Evangelicals for Trump' event to soothe angry president after Christianity Today blast


According to a report in the Washington Post, a previously-planned "Evangelicals for Trump" event scheduled for January has become a top priority for White House aides attempting to calm the president after he was blindsided by a Christianity Today editorial calling for his ouster.Earlier in the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4440801


This shit needs to stop, the Republicans have cheated the system long enough.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> This shit needs to stop, the Republicans have cheated the system long enough.


They're planning on fixing it permanently this time if they aren't stopped.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4440801


*Ivanka Trump granted trademark for 'voting machines' in China* 









Ivanka Trump granted trademark for 'voting machines' in China


Ivanka Trump filed several patent applications in China before she dissolved her company, including one for sausage casings.




news.sky.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2019)

@mordynyc


I heard you fuck dogs

If this is true then say nothing


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> @mordynyc
> 
> 
> I heard you fuck dogs
> ...


lol no they EAT dogs there.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> lol no they EAT dogs there.


After they fuck them?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> After they fuck them?


That one child policy did really fuck them up eh.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208476077502423040


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 21, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Oh sure it does.
> People suck everywhere.
> 
> 
> ...


There are so many things wrong with this and I'm not going to indulge it, but real medics can see straight through fakes like you, so stop pushing your pedo fantasy on us, ya weirdo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> There are so many things wrong with this and I'm not going to indulge it, but real medics can see straight through fakes like you, so stop pushing your pedo fantasy on us, ya weirdo.


Everything about this guy just screams lonely old drunk racist telling stories he thinks will endear him to people and/or make his racism seem understandable


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 21, 2019)

Yeah, he's quite the mouse gladiator.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 21, 2019)

Trump’s Mar-A-Lago Winter Vacation Pushes Taxpayer Golf Tab Above $118 million


Trump criticized predecessor Barack Obama for spending too much time playing golf — but is on track to pass Obama’s eight-year total in just four years.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Will there be snakes, praying doesn't work well without a big rattlesnake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY...THAT'S WRONG...you can use water moccasins and copperheads, too


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2019)

Trump Says He Can Ignore Medical Marijuana Protections Passed By Congress


The signing statement doesn't necessarily mean a cannabis crackdown is on the way, but it means the president thinks he can launch one despite lawmakers saying no.




www.forbes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2019)

I think we might see some news coming out over the holidays, something for the public to chew over during their time off. Everybody gets bored over the holiday season and I'm sure a recap of Trump's many scandals over the past year will help to keep the public informed and dinner table conversation stimulated and animated.  Someone is gonna drop another turd on Donald's head as a Christmas present, another thing for his base to deal with and work up a sweat over. They'll need to get some more Russian disinformation to explain it away as soon as Moscow pulls it outta their asses.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Newly released emails offer more details in timeline of pause to Ukraine aid*








Effort to freeze Ukraine aid began about 90 minutes after call between Trump and Zelensky | CNN Politics


Roughly 90 minutes after President Donald Trump spoke to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on July 25, Trump's political appointees at the White House's budget office were already ordering the Pentagon to freeze security funding for Ukraine, newly released government documents show.




www.cnn.com





Washington (CNN)Shortly after President Donald Trump spoke to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on July 25, Trump's political appointees were already tasked with carrying out a freeze on security funding for Ukraine, newly released government documents show.

"Based on guidance I have received and in light of the Administration's plan to review assistance to Ukraine, including the Ukraine Security Assistance Initiative, please hold off on any additional DoD obligations of these funds, pending direction from that process," Mike Duffey, the White House official in the Office of Management and Budget responsible for overseeing national security money and a Trump political appointee, wrote to select OMB and Pentagon officials on July 25.
Duffey's email suggests that he knew the hold could raise concerns.

"Given the sensitive nature of the request, I appreciate your keeping that information closely held to those who need to know to execute direction," Duffey said.
While a formal notification would be sent later that day, this was the first clear sign that the aid was being held -- a short time after the phone call in which Trump pressed Zelensky for investigations that could boost Trump politically.
A judge ordered the Office of Management and Budget and the Pentagon to hand the documents over to the Center for Public Integrity Friday in response to a FOIA request. The Center for Public Integrity published the documents late Friday night.
While much of the release was redacted, the documents shed some light on the conversations between two government organizations who were carrying out the President's orders even amid concerns by some that they could run afoul of the law.
One of the earliest signs of President Trump's concerns about the funds stems from a June 19 article in the Washington Examiner discussing the congressionally approved military aid for Ukraine totaling $250 million.

The President apparently took note of the article and Duffey asked the Pentagon's chief financial officer about the plan to support Ukraine the same day the article was published.
"The President has asked about this funding release, and I have been tasked to follow-up with someone over there to get more detail."
Trump would go on to freeze the funds and, as the freeze dragged on, officials began raising concerns about the possibility of getting the money to Ukraine in time -- even if the hold was lifted.
On September 5, Department of Defense Comptroller Elaine McCusker mentioned the "increasing risk of execution," a nod to concerns at the Pentagon that continuing hold could prevent all the money from being spent.
Finally, on the evening of September 11, Duffey alerted McCusker that he is releasing the money for Ukraine.
"Copy. What happened?" McCusker asks.
The first line of Duffey's response is redacted. He goes on to say he hopes to sign the apportionment to release the money that evening and signs off, "Glad to have this behind us."
Also on Friday night, the government transparency group American Oversight received five pages of heavily redacted emails about the Ukraine aid, including some sent by Department of Defense Secretary Mark Esper.
The document releases Friday come in response to FOIA lawsuits, which members of the public and third-party groups often use to gain access to documents the executive branch has not released otherwise.
Though these releases have been heavily redacted, they begin to shade in more detail about officials' exchanges regarding the Ukraine aid pause, which House Democrats pursued as they investigated and impeached the President but could not access because of the White House's refusal to comply with congressional subpoenas.

*More public document releases are scheduled in January to groups that have sued.*


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 22, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump Says He Can Ignore Medical Marijuana Protections Passed By Congress
> 
> 
> The signing statement doesn't necessarily mean a cannabis crackdown is on the way, but it means the president thinks he can launch one despite lawmakers saying no.
> ...


The evangelicals are stuffing courts. The pot fight isn't over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump Says He Can Ignore Medical Marijuana Protections Passed By Congress
> 
> 
> The signing statement doesn't necessarily mean a cannabis crackdown is on the way, but it means the president thinks he can launch one despite lawmakers saying no.
> ...


The Trumper idiots on this site will still suck his ass and cut their own throats (yours too), though. Getting the brown folks and triggering the "libs" are far more important to them than their liberty and dignity.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think we might see some news coming out over the holidays, something for the public to chew over during their time off. Everybody gets bored over the holiday season and I'm sure a recap of Trump's many scandals over the past year will help to keep the public informed and dinner table conversation stimulated and animated.  Someone is gonna drop another turd on Donald's head as a Christmas present, another thing for his base to deal with and work up a sweat over. They'll need to get some more Russian disinformation to explain it away as soon as Moscow pulls it outta their asses.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Newly released emails offer more details in timeline of pause to Ukraine aid*
> 
> ...


Trumpkins don't read much...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Trumpkins don't read much...


It'll be on the TV!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 22, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Trumpkins don't read much...


and when they do it requires redactions.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 22, 2019)

Good one!


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump Says He Can Ignore Medical Marijuana Protections Passed By Congress
> 
> 
> The signing statement doesn't necessarily mean a cannabis crackdown is on the way, but it means the president thinks he can launch one despite lawmakers saying no.
> ...


I always figured this was his nuclear option if he starts losing the evangelicals.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump Says He Can Ignore Medical Marijuana Protections Passed By Congress
> 
> 
> The signing statement doesn't necessarily mean a cannabis crackdown is on the way, but it means the president thinks he can launch one despite lawmakers saying no.
> ...


trump thinks he can do anything, anytime he wants to...it's up to us to show him he's wrong


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think we might see some news coming out over the holidays, something for the public to chew over during their time off. Everybody gets bored over the holiday season and I'm sure a recap of Trump's many scandals over the past year will help to keep the public informed and dinner table conversation stimulated and animated.  Someone is gonna drop another turd on Donald's head as a Christmas present, another thing for his base to deal with and work up a sweat over. They'll need to get some more Russian disinformation to explain it away as soon as Moscow pulls it outta their asses.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Newly released emails offer more details in timeline of pause to Ukraine aid*
> 
> ...


imagine if Zelensky had gone to the largest Ukrainian newspaper and had given them this story the same day it happened? the huge scandal it would have caused before the election?.....the election that trump would have been disqualified to run in.....


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2019)

Once tRUmp and the GOP destroy health care they are coming for social security, seems like they want to cull the herd, maga.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2019)

Child rapist parties with child killer at Mar-a-lago last night, maga.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Child rapist parties with child killer at Mar-a-lago last night, maga.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441236


Which is which? Trump certainly qualifies for both.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 22, 2019)

How about some impeachment tunes


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Which is which? Trump certainly qualifies for both.



The war criminal just likes to kill them and take pics with them, kinda like tRUmp jr with the endangered species he likes to kill. Haven't heard any claims about him fucking the corpses, but tRUmp likes him so you never know.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 22, 2019)

Come on you guys, lets talk about politics.
There's a lot of it to talk about.

Subjects like sucking ass, raping children, etc ... take it over to Reddit.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Come on you guys, lets talk about politics.
> There's a lot of it to talk about.
> 
> Subjects like sucking ass, raping children, etc ... take it over to Reddit.


with thump in the white house this is what politics is today.......throw him out & lock him up


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Come on you guys, lets talk about politics.
> There's a lot of it to talk about.
> 
> Subjects like sucking ass, raping children, etc ... take it over to Reddit.


trump* rapes children











*impeached


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Come on you guys, lets talk about politics.
> There's a lot of it to talk about.
> 
> Subjects like sucking ass, raping children, etc ... take it over to Reddit.


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> View attachment 4441322


Impeached.......


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Impeached.......


He is your president.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> He is your IMPEACHED president.


FTFY


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 22, 2019)

This is your team capt. @doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> This is your team capt. View attachment 4441329@doublejj


She hasn't been impeached.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> This is your team capt. View attachment 4441329@doublejj




15,000+ now.

You guys are all lying by default.





And:
*impeached


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> This is your team capt. View attachment 4441329@doublejj


Name one person here who thought that

You morons still think he wasn’t impeached!

Retards


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 22, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> This is your team capt. View attachment 4441329@doublejj


Because only idiots think impeachment will "undo" a presidency.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2019)

*Independent voters will make Donald Trump a one-term president*
BY KEVIN WALLING, OPINION CONTRIBUTOR — 12/22/19 10:30 AM EST








Independent voters will make Donald Trump a one-term president


It’s important to remember that Trump won Wisconsin by 0.77 percent, Pennsylvania by 0.72 percent and Michigan by 0.23 percent.




thehill.com





Trump is facing an even larger deficit when it comes to voters’ perceptions heading into 2020, especially with independents. A recent Reuters/Ipsos Core survey found that 62 percent of independents “disapprove of the way Donald Trump is handling his job as president.” With an evenly-divided electorate when it comes to the question of impeachment and removal from office, job performance is also a key indicator of a president’s prospects for reelection. Both are hugely problematic for this president and the GOP — and will test the limits of cash advantages, messages and targeting.
*more...*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Come on you guys, lets talk about politics.
> There's a lot of it to talk about.
> 
> Subjects like sucking ass, raping children, etc ... take it over to Reddit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4441342
> 
> 15,000+ now.
> 
> ...


I figure he'll break 20,000 lies before they do him.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Come on you guys, lets talk about politics.
> There's a lot of it to talk about.
> 
> Subjects like sucking ass, raping children, etc ... take it over to Reddit.


OK

So, explain why you want your right to vote taken away.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> This is your team capt. View attachment 4441329@doublejj


Wow, That was a really dumb meme you posted, gringogreg


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Wow, That was really dumb.


As @Tangerine_ pointed out, it’s projection too

Republitards are the ones who think impeachment will literally nullify, undo, or reverse the election


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2019)

i got it...all this time in the back of my mind, trump made me think of someone....and it finally occured to me who it was


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got it...all this time in the back of my mind, trump made me think of someone....and it finally occured to me who it was


My favorite wasn't included. 

_"You didn't say you wanted it to work, Mr Douglas. That costs extry."_


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got it...all this time in the back of my mind, trump made me think of someone....and it finally occured to me who it was



I would have went with Arnold Ziffel except that Arnold Ziffel was a smarter pig.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Because only idiots think impeachment will "undo" a presidency.
> View attachment 4441350


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4441577
> I would have went with Arnold Ziffel except that Arnold Ziffel was a smarter pig.


and much more honest


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 22, 2019)

Sorry if this has been covered, it's such a long therad and so acrimonious, I'm not going to read it.

Can someone help me toward an interpretation of Article II, Section Two, Clause 1 of the Constitution, regarding pardon power?

Does this mean that once impeached, he can no longer be pardoned, even in a criminal court, after he is voted out of office? Or does it simply mean that he can not be pardoned from impeachment proceedings, in the case of a resignation subsequent to them, but before his term has expired? Or am I completely misunderstanding this?

If you'd like to answer this, please cite something.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You morons still think he wasn’t impeached!


It really doesn't matter.
He is your president.
He will be your president tomorrow.
He will be your president next November, and the November after that, and the November after that and .... and ... and ....

He will forever be in your head, in your soul ... forever .. . your president.


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> It really doesn't matter.
> He is your president.
> He will be your president tomorrow.
> He will be your president next November, and the November after that, and the November after that and .... and ... and ....
> ...


You seem like you were harvested prematurely.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> It really doesn't matter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> It really doesn't matter.
> He is your president.
> He will be your president tomorrow.
> He will be your president next November, and the November after that, and the November after that and .... and ... and ....
> ...


You’re thinking of Putin

a puppet* with a fist up his ass is just a puppet

Putin calls the shots








*impeached


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re thinking of Putin
> 
> a puppet* with a fist up his ass is just a puppet
> 
> ...


Say after me ... "My President Donald J Trump"
come on, all together .... "My President Donald J Trump"

LoL


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Say after me ... "My President Donald J Trump"
> come on, all together .... "My President Donald J Trump"
> 
> LoL


just a puppet


Putin is the president of the United States of America’s


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Say after me ... "My IMPEACHED President Donald J Trump"
> come on, all together .... "My IMPEACHED President Donald J Trump"
> 
> LoL


FTFY .....


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> FTFY .....


OK, I'll go for that.
See ... I just KNEW that we'd find common ground
We agree!!! Isn't that great?

Chant it with me ... 

"My IMPEACHED President Donald J Trump" 
"My IMPEACHED President Donald J Trump" 
"My IMPEACHED President Donald J Trump" 

Because, know what that means? Nothing. He will be in the White House tomorrow, and a month from now, and a year from now, and three years from now ... 

It's like when your ex-wife tells you this is the last time, I'll never have sex with you. It means nothing.
It's like getting written up 36 months in on a consulting job that will last a total of 40 months. It means .... NOTHING.
It's like getting arrested, and released the same day because the jail is full. Means nothing.

"My IMPEACHED President Donald J Trump" 
"My IMPEACHED President Donald J Trump" 
"My IMPEACHED President Donald J Trump" 

Yep. I can live with that.
Can you?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> OK, I'll go for that.
> See ... I just KNEW that we'd find common ground
> We agree!!! Isn't that great?
> 
> ...


when school children in 100 years google "impeached president" they will see trumps name.....he will forever be the impeached one


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> when school children in 100 years google "impeached president" they will see trumps name.....he will forever be the impeached one


OK. Fine.

"My IMPEACHED President Donald J Trump" 
"My IMPEACHED President Donald J Trump" 
"My IMPEACHED President Donald J Trump" 

Come on! It was YOUR idea.
Lets chant it together ..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)

The people of America voted to impeach this clown, thru our elected house of representatives. The vote was broadcast live for all to see...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4441618


I sure miss that guy....


----------



## topcat (Dec 22, 2019)

Dolt 45*


*impeached


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I sure miss that guy....


So does the rest of the world.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)

Obama will never be an Impeached president.......trump will always be an impeached president.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Obama will never be an Impeached president.......trump will always be an impeached president.


and, tomorrow morning he will BE YOUR PRESIDENT.
and three years from now he will BE YOUR PRESIDENT.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> and, tomorrow morning he will BE impeached PRESIDENT.
> and three years from now he will BE YOUR impeached PRESIDENT.


ftfy


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2019)

“THILL YO PRETHIDENT”

sad


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> ftfy


Yes.
I'm proud of you.
Starting to get it and all.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> “THILL YO PRETHIDENT”
> 
> sad


Staying under five words.
And no punctuation.
I think you might be a 'sure thing'.
We always know what to expect.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> Yes.
> I'm proud of you.
> Starting to get it and all.


I like president that haven't been impeached....


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I like president that haven't been impeached....


So far only two have been impeached, soon to be three.
So, there's been a lot of em that haven't been.
I like some of them too.
Washington, Lincoln, more recently Roosevelt, Kennedy, Reagan ... 
but all of them had faults.
You see, they were human ... but they were just what we needed, just in time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> So far only two have been impeached, soon to be three.


this is just sad to see


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2019)

abandonconflict said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, it's such a long therad and so acrimonious, I'm not going to read it.
> 
> Can someone help me toward an interpretation of Article II, Section Two, Clause 1 of the Constitution, regarding pardon power?
> 
> ...


Hi Abandon,
I heard one of the legal experts on the tube say it applied to impeachment only, a future president cannot undo the work of the house and a 2/3 majority in the senate, no pardon after being impeached concerns the impeachment itself, not other crimes. IMHO!

Here is something I found that might be of use.
*Top 5 Impeachment Myths*


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hi Abandon,
> I heard one of the legal experts on the tube say it applied to impeachment only, a future president cannot undo the work of the house and a 2/3 majority in the senate, no pardon after being impeached concerns the impeachment itself, not other crimes. IMHO!
> 
> Here is something I found that might be of use.
> *Top 5 Impeachment Myths*


Yeah I think you're right. Hopefully the next president will not pardon him of the federal charges. 

Accepting a pardon is an admission of guilt.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 23, 2019)

These 7 charts show Trump's tax cuts still haven't been the economic 'rocket fuel' he promised, 2 years after the fact


REUTERS/Jonathan Ernst - President Trump accomplished his signature legislative achievement two years ago: the Tax Cuts and Jobs Act, which permanently slashed the corporate tax rate. - Supporters of the law argued it would improve worker productivity, raise wages, and supercharge economic...




news.google.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 23, 2019)

Teflon Donald has borrowed tons of money over his illustrious business career and it seems he hasn't changed. Glad I'm old. I've been investing my social security money over the years and living off my pension. Obama done me well. Peckerhead POTUS has dropped my profitability. And dropped interest rates if I move money. What a dip.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> It really doesn't matter.
> He is your president.
> He will be your president tomorrow.
> He will be your president next November, and the November after that, and the November after that and .... and ... and ....
> ...


that shit doesn't work on me. he's a foul stain on the presidency, and a grim reminder of how many neanderthals still survive in our society, and that's all he'll ever be to anyone of any intelligence at all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> So far only two have been impeached, soon to be three.
> So, there's been a lot of em that haven't been.
> I like some of them too.
> Washington, Lincoln, more recently Roosevelt, Kennedy, Reagan ...
> ...


are you implying that what the country needs is a lying piece of shit, who doesn't know a fucking thing about world politics, and is too stupid to listen to his advisors? a president who calls other countries "shit holes" on the record? who isn't even smart enough to censor himself in public? a president who separates children from their parents when they come here seeking help? he tries to justify it by talking about gangs and criminals, but how many 7 year old criminals do you know? that were put into pens with other children, all separated from their families, several of them dying from inattention....that's the kind of president you think the country needs? i think you need to find another country, because that shit don't fly here....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are you implying that what the country needs is a lying piece of shit, who doesn't know a fucking thing about world politics, and is too stupid to listen to his advisors? a president who calls other countries "shit holes" on the record? who isn't even smart enough to censor himself in public? a president who separates children from their parents when they come here seeking help? he tries to justify it by talking about gangs and criminals, but how many 7 year old criminals do you know? that were put into pens with other children, all separated from their families, several of them dying from inattention....that's the kind of president you think the country needs? i think you need to find another country, because that shit don't fly here....


a president that is trolled by motherfucking Justin Trudeau?...........how lame is trump that fucking Trudeau is trolling him......¿


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2019)

https://www.politico.com/news/2019/12/23/trump-campaign-compete-against-groups-money-089454

this is great. i love to see stuff like this. anything that takes funding away from trump and the republicans is a good thing. it's about time the con men started to feed on each other.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2019)

Dementia Donny.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208881761855397888


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2019/12/23/trump-campaign-compete-against-groups-money-089454
> 
> this is great. i love to see stuff like this. anything that takes funding away from trump and the republicans is a good thing. it's about time the con men started to feed on each other.


Got to love American capitalism at times, when our people smell a scam it is not long before everyone starts to use it to get paid. Which exposes it as a scam when the entire house of cards collapses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)

*'Thug,' 'Threat': Endorsing Impeachment, Top Newspapers Unload On Trump | MSNBC*




Hours before the historic Trump impeachment vote in Congress, New York Times columnist Tom Friedman joins Ari Melber to talk about the Times’ stinging editorial titled “Impeach,” which outlines a “simple and damning” case against Trump. Melber reports on how top newspapers are supporting impeachment, a journalistic development that shows grave concerns about Trump’s fitness for office – and a departure from Clinton’s impeachment, where newspapers condemned Bill Clinton’s conduct, but largely opposed the impeachment. Aired on 12/23/19.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are you implying that what the country needs is a lying piece of shit, who doesn't know a fucking thing about world politics, and is too stupid to listen to his advisors? a president who calls other countries "shit holes" on the record? who isn't even smart enough to censor himself in public? a president who separates children from their parents when they come here seeking help? he tries to justify it by talking about gangs and criminals, but how many 7 year old criminals do you know? that were put into pens with other children, all separated from their families, several of them dying from inattention....that's the kind of president you think the country needs? i think you need to find another country, because that shit don't fly here....


I assume you're talking about trump?
Actually I didn't say anything about trump in this post.
I talked about Washington, Lincoln, Reagan, Kennedy, a couple others.
We were talking about presidents we like that had NOT been impeached.
Read it again.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> I assume you're talking about trump?
> Actually I didn't say anything about trump in this post.
> I talked about Washington, Lincoln, Reagan, Kennedy, a couple others.
> We were talking about presidents we like that had NOT been impeached.
> Read it again.


Even you have lost respect for trump.

Admit it. I don't give him the effort of Capitalization either. It's OK, it comes naturally with the body's desire for a long life.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> You see, they were human ... but they were just what we needed, just in time.


that certainly seems to imply that you think trump is just what we needed, just in time....sorry if i misinterpreted your statement...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2019)

*BAT SHIT Trump Lashes Out at Windmills Again, Says They 'Will Kill Many Bald Eagles' ... *

President Donald “ Dementia “ Trump on Saturday renewed his long standing feud against windmills during a speech to the conservative Turning Point USA conference on Saturday evening in West Palm Beach, Florida.

"*I never understood wind*," Trump said while criticizing the Green New Deal. "*I know windmills very much, I have studied it better than anybody. I know it is very expensive. They are made in China and Germany mostly, very few made here, almost none, but they are manufactured, tremendous—if you are into this—tremendous fumes and gases are spewing into the atmosphere. You know we have a world, right?"*

The president then attacked windmills for being "_*noisy*_," before declaring that they also "*kill the birds." says the “ stable retard “. *

"*The world is tiny compared to the universe*," he continued. "*So tremendous, tremendous amount of fumes and everything. You talk about the carbon footprint, fumes are spewing into the air, right spewing, whether it is China or Germany, is going into the air."..... *

"*A windmill will kill many bald eagles*," Trump added. "*After a certain number, they make you turn the windmill off, that is true. By the way, they make you turn it off. And yet, if you killed one, they put you in jail. That is OK. But why is it OK for windmills to destroy the bird population?"*

WAIT .... WTF ???? 

"*You want to see a bird graveyard, go under a windmill someday. You will see more dead birds than you've ever seen in your life."*

It is not the first time Trump has railed against windmills. The president once claimed that the structure that turns wind power into rotational energy causes cancer and devalues the price of homes. Speaking at a National Republication Committee dinner in April, Trump said "*if you have a windmill anywhere near your house, congratulations, your house just went down 75 percent in value, and they say the noise causes cancer."*

I expect the guys in the white coats with butterfly nets just waiting to throw this Psychotic piece of shit into a double layered straitjacket....

Later in August, *Trump once again* rebuked "big windmills" at a petrochemical complex in western Pennsylvania, saying they "destroy everybody's property values [and] kill all the birds."

The president also claimed that windmills are extremely unreliable: "*All of a sudden, it stops; the wind and the televisions go off. And your wives and husbands say, 'Darling, I want to watch Donald Trump on television tonight. But the wind stopped blowing and I can't watch. There's no electricity in the house, darling.'"*


Although Trump calls them "windmills," he is actually referring to "wind turbines." After he condemned wind farms during this year's American Wind Week, Tom Kiernan, chief executive of the American Wind Energy Association, told the Washington Post that "the wind industry is powering the economy in rural America."

"It's hard to fully understand the motivation of the president," Kiernan added.

Trump’s bird nest toupee must be epoxied on way too tight ... Boot the Buffoon out !


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Even you have lost respect for trump.
> 
> Admit it. I don't give him the effort of Capitalization either. It's OK, it comes naturally with the body's desire for a long life.


i don't capitalize his name on purpose...he doesn't deserve it...it seems like a sign of respect to me, and i do not respect trump in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 23, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Even you have lost respect for trump.
> 
> Admit it. I don't give him the effort of Capitalization either. It's OK, it comes naturally with the body's desire for a long life.


I've never denied it.
He has always made me shake my head. Sometimes in amazement, sometimes in embarrassment.
But ... who else did I have to vote for?
And, who should I vote for next?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't capitalize his name on purpose...he doesn't deserve it...it seems like a sign of respect to me, and i do not respect trump in any way, shape, or form.


Check me, but if I have ever Capitalized his name It was an accident. It's the least I can do.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that certainly seems to imply that you think trump is just what we needed, just in time....sorry if i misinterpreted your statement...


That jury, I think, is still out on that.
History judges a president ... not Hillary, or Nancy.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> I've never denied it.
> He has always made me shake my head. Sometimes in amazement, sometimes in embarrassment.
> But ... who else did I have to vote for?
> And, who should I vote for next?


Until you unhinge yourself from the propaganda/disinformation machines I am not sure if it matters.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> That jury, I think, is still out on that.
> History judges a president ... not Hillary, or Nancy.


no, John Glover Roberts Jr. will judge the president, if moscow mitch has one shred of human decency left in his decrepite, turkey wattled, corrupted walking corpse....which he doesn't.....so no one will judge him...history doesn't need to judge those who are not only obviously guilty, but proud of their crimes as well


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> I've never denied it.
> He has always made me shake my head. Sometimes in amazement, sometimes in embarrassment.
> But ... who else did I have to vote for?
> And, who should I vote for next?


ETRI also forecast growing gas import dependency to maintain at around 49-51pc amid the Chinese government's efforts to reduce pollution. It expects a steady increase in gas demand to 610bn m³ by 2035 and 690bn m³ by 2050 with gas production growing to 300bn m³ by 2035 and 350bn m³ by 2050. Chinese apparent gas demand during January-July was up by 12pc from a year earlier to 175bn m³. https://www.argusmedia.com/en/news/1967517-chinas-oil-demand-to-peak-by-2030-cnpc

Whomever you chose make sure they don't get manipulated by the Oil Industry.

Customer loyalty and all. The US just isn't that big of a market.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> It really doesn't matter.
> He is your president.
> He will be your president tomorrow.
> He will be your president next November, and the November after that, and the November after that and .... and ... and ....
> ...


Oh, hi!!!!

So, 

I asked you this question earlier but I guess you were busy (so nice to have met up with you again by the way), I was wondering if you would explain to us why you would love it if your right to vote were taken away?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> I assume you're talking about trump?
> Actually I didn't say anything about trump in this post.
> I talked about Washington, Lincoln, Reagan, Kennedy, a couple others.
> We were talking about presidents we like that had NOT been impeached.
> Read it again.


Sleep off that hangover, grandpa racist?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> I've never denied it.
> He has always made me shake my head. Sometimes in amazement, sometimes in embarrassment.
> But ... who else did I have to vote for?
> And, who should I vote for next?


“I don’t like trump* but”

Blow it out your ass, trumptard 






*impeached


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 23, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> I've never denied it.
> He has always made me shake my head. Sometimes in amazement, sometimes in embarrassment.
> But ... who else did I have to vote for?
> And, who should I vote for next?


Since you supposedly live in Cailfornia and we have the electoral college, you could have voted for an independent candidate, and it really wouldn't have made a difference would it. If you voted for Trump in Cali, you did it because you like Trump. Almost half a million people in Cali voted for Gary Johnson in 2016, you could have done that instead of Trump. Are you so programmed that you think your choice is binary?


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

I really liked these meme' so I figured I would share it with all you Donald J Trump lovers and haters!


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *BAT SHIT Trump Lashes Out at Windmills Again, Says They 'Will Kill Many Bald Eagles' ... *
> 
> President Donald “ Dementia “ Trump on Saturday renewed his long standing feud against windmills during a speech to the conservative Turning Point USA conference on Saturday evening in West Palm Beach, Florida.
> 
> ...


If the eagles survive their close call with the windmill, they will die later of cancer.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> I really liked these meme' so I figured I would share it with all you Donald J Trump lovers and haters!
> 
> View attachment 4441940
> 
> View attachment 4441941


The top one isn't a fake.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> If the eagles survive their close call with the windmill, they will die later of cancer.


They have already killed a few. They also kill other types of Birds! Hes not lying and he definitely didnt lash out lmao. He told it how it is! All Animals Lives Matter!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> The top one isn't a fake.


O ok if you say so. I really like the emo one that is some funny stuff!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> “I don’t like trump* but”
> 
> Blow it out your ass, trumptard
> 
> ...


Why are you so angry all the time?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> They have already killed a few. They also kill other types of Birds! Hes not lying and he definitely didnt lash out lmao. He told it how it is! All Animals Lives Matter!


It would be a believable complaint if Trump hadn't pretty much ended reducing carbon emissions in the US.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> O ok if you say so. I really like the emo one that is some funny stuff!


I get it. Your kind likes fakes. Sometimes they are good for a laugh and some fun but your kind lives by them. You guys even look like you live off fake shit. The Oreo cookie diet is a real thing in parts of rural 'murica.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I get it. Your kind likes fakes. Sometimes they are good for a laugh and some fun but your kind lives by them. You guys even look like you live off fake shit. The Oreo cookie diet is a real thing in parts of rural 'murica.


What exactly is my kind since you know me so well?
I live in a city ya bafoon and I dont even like oreo cookies! Preach on preacher, my side hahaha I dont have a side. What an uneducated hillbilly you are! We know you're fake so chill before you give your self a complex, ya hillbilly


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> It would be a believable complaint if Trump hadn't pretty much ended reducing carbon emissions in the US.


America does not even put out a 3rd or all nations combined! I can see you're a sheep with the same dumb talking points as the rest. Relax it's ok, Donald J Trump is our president and people like you are just going to put him into office again!


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2019)

You need your meds adjusted.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> You need your meds adjusted.


Does his cult allow them to take meds?


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> You need your meds adjusted.


So sorry but I dont take medication. You have your self a wonderful day!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Does his cult allow them to take meds?


You guys are in a cult? Woah sounds serious! Like a Jim Jones cult? Dont drink the kool aid bros!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

I have a question. Why wont Nancy send over the articles to the Senate? And what are your thoughts on that Democrat dude switch parties and becoming a Republican?


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> So sorry but I dont take medication. You have your self a wonderful day!


You should start.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> I have a question. Why wont Nancy send over the articles to the Senate? And what are your thoughts on that Democrat dude switch parties and becoming a Republican?


More evidence showing up, why do things twice?


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> You should start.


Ok Boomer, you go first.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> What exactly is my kind since you know me so well?
> I live in a city ya bafoon and I dont even like oreo cookies! Preach on preacher, my side hahaha I dont have a side. What an uneducated hillbilly you are! We know you're fake so chill before you give your self a complex, ya hillbilly


Snowflakes like you and your kind want to treasure your individuality but outside the view of a microscope, you all are the same.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> More evidence showing up, why do things twice?


 If there was no evidence before other than hearsay (which is not evidence) then what evidence could possibly come to light now? O wait one more thing, what high crimes and misdemeanors was he charged with? I've not seen one articulated, not one specific crime! Blah blah blah does not count. What specific federal code has He broken? 

Help me understand this! One side is saying blah blah, blah. The other side is also saying blah, blah, blah. All I hear from both sides is blah, blah, blah but not one crime has been said!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Snowflakes like you and your kind want to treasure your individuality but outside of a microscope, you all are the same.


O ok you have it all figured out dont you. Me and my Kind? Excuse me but what is my kind? You're a racist and cant think on your own.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> America does not even put out a 3rd or all nations combined! I can see you're a sheep with the same dumb talking points as the rest. Relax it's ok, Donald J Trump is our president and people like you are just going to put him into office again!


Its incredibly stupid to say the US has no role in reducing carbon emissions but whatever, we are used to your kind and your kind's stupidity.

Fact: The US has 5% of the world's population and contributed 25% to the total carbon emissions this year. The US has a leadership role and Trump failed. end of story.

Trump might win. He has to cheat to win and he's working hard on doing so. His solicitating bribes from Ukraine was just one action but he got caught. This is why he was impeached. BTW, Trump WAS impeached last week. Suck it up snowflake.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Hahaha you guys crack me up. All this anger and hate for no reason! Stop being so mad that Trump is president, there is nothing you can do about it until 2020. Until then stop stressing! Stress is the number one cause of heart attacks in boomers. Relax smoke a few joints and remember that Trump is our president! There is nothing you can do, you have no control so just deal with it and stop crying! 
Keep it up, you're just going to gaurente that Trump wins in 2020.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> O ok you have it all figured out dont you. Me and my Kind? Excuse me but what is my kind? You're a racist and cant think on your own.


Your kind are like porn. We know it when we see it. Also, no socially redeeming value to your kind.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Its incredibly stupid to say the US has no role in reducing carbon emissions but whatever, we are used to your kind and your kind's stupidity.
> 
> Fact: The US has 5% of the world's population and contributed 25% to the total carbon emissions this year. The US has a leadership role and Trump failed. end of story.
> 
> Trump might win. He has to cheat to win and he's working hard on doing so. His solicitation bribes from Ukraine was just one action but he got caught. This is why he was impeached. BTW, Trump WAS impeached last week. Suck it up snowflake.


His name is Trump not Biden you tool box!
Even the president of Ukraine said no quid pro quo.
Trump didnt cheat but whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Hahaha you guys crack me up. All this anger and hate for no reason! Stop being so mad that Trump is president, there is nothing you can do about it until 2020. Until then stop stressing! Stress is the number one cause of heart attacks in boomers. Relax smoke a few joints and remember that Trump is our president! There is nothing you can do, you have no control so just deal with it and stop crying!
> Keep it up, you're just going to gaurente that Trump wins in 2020.


Trump might win. If he does, it will be with help that Trump begged Putin for. 

Is gaurente Putin propaganda troll-speak? What does it mean?


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Your kind are like porn. We know it when we see it. Also, no socially redeeming value to your kind.


O00o ya got me.. better luck next try! TRUMP IS OUR PRESIDENT AND IT WONT CHANGE NOW OR UNTIL 2024.. Good day


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> His name is Trump not Biden you tool box!
> Even the president of Ukraine said no quid pro quo.
> Trump didnt cheat but whatever helps you sleep at night.


Nope, you are kkkonfused. Trump was the one who was impeached for soliciting a bribe from Ukraine. 

Tell us that story again about Biden. A good laugh is good for the soul.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> His name is Trump not Biden you tool box!
> Even the president of Ukraine said no quid pro quo.
> Trump didnt cheat but whatever helps you sleep at night.


You do realize that the President of Ukraine is a former stand up comic don't you? Prank's on you.. How do you like a pie in the face?


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Trump might win. If he does, it will with help that Trump begged Putin for.
> 
> Is gaurente Putin propaganda troll-speak? What does it mean?


Its already been stated in government documents that there was no collusion with Trump. Nice try fifi


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> You do realize that the President of Ukraine is a former stand up comic don't you? Prank's on you.. How do you like a pie in the face?


I dont care what or who he is. Trump is still our president and that's that. Dont you all have anything better to do than cry about Trump being president over a computer too a bunch of people who just dont care. You can stomp your feet, throw a chair, cry, cry, cry but Trump is and will be our president until 2024. You have no control over it and no matter what you do about it, it's not going to change!


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> O00o ya got me.. better luck next try! TRUMP IS OUR PRESIDENT AND IT WONT CHANGE NOW OR UNTIL 2024.. Good day


LOL

Trump is going ape nuts crazy over his impeachment. A very large majority approve of the impeachment. They aren't going to vote for Trump. His only hope is to win through Putin's help. I don't know what you think you get from supporting a traitor but it isn't a good look. 

That, and the Oreo diet. It's not as if your kind are getting any younger. Your kind went from looking bad to pretty much hard to even look at. Do you hide the last few oreos from your SO in your rolls of fat?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Its already been stated in government documents that there was no collusion with Trump. Nice try fifi


So, you have a reading disability too, it seems. I didn't say "collusion". I said Trump is begging for help from Putin, just like he did the last election. Help me fill out my "Trump's not a Traitor" fascist lies bingo card: Tell me that Trump did not publicly ask Putin for his help in 2016.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

You all cry about Trump being president but the truth is that even people in other countries wish they had a president like him. Look at the u.k. their party which is equivalent to our Republican party just won in a land slide election. Fact is people are sick of Democrats all across the board and it has been shown in the uk and soon with a vast number of other countries! I could care less what happens as I'm set for life but it is funny watching all sides rip each others wings off..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> I dont care what or who he is. Trump is still our president and that's that. Dont you all have anything better to do than cry about Trump being president over a computer too a bunch of people who just dont care. You can stomp your feet, throw a chair, cry, cry, cry but Trump is and will be our president until 2024. You have no control over it and no matter what you do about it, it's not going to change!


Funny thing here. I didn't even mention Trump in my post at all. I only pointed out that the guy you paraphrased was in fact a professional comic. Do you have comprehension issues? It seems you may, since you seem to think Trump's current term will last until 2024; either that or you don't believe in elections. Just remember that despite the propaganda which you've been programmed with, just saying things loudly doesn't make them true.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> If there was no evidence before other than hearsay (which is not evidence) then what evidence could possibly come to light now? O wait one more thing, what high crimes and misdemeanors was he charged with? I've not seen one articulated, not one specific crime! Blah blah blah does not count. What specific federal code has He broken?
> 
> Help me understand this! One side is saying blah blah, blah. The other side is also saying blah, blah, blah. All I hear from both sides is blah, blah, blah but not one crime has been said!


More hearsay.

Michael Duffey, a senior official in the Office of Management and Budget, ordered the hold on the military assistance 90 minutes after Trump’s July phone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky, emails obtained by the Center for Public Integrity


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> You all cry about Trump being president but the truth is that even people in other countries wish they had a president like him. Look at the u.k. their party which is equivalent to our Republican party just won in a land slide election.


LMFAO, do you just make this garbage up?









Trump is so unpopular in the U.K. that some are lining up for a fight


Polls show that 19 percent of Britons have a positive opinion of Trump, while more than two thirds say they have no confidence he will do the right thing.




www.nbcnews.com





"Polls show that 19 percent of Britons have a positive opinion of Trump, while more than two thirds say they have no confidence he will do the right thing."


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> I dont care what or who he is. Trump is still our president and that's that. Dont you all have anything better to do than cry about Trump being president over a computer too a bunch of people who just dont care. You can stomp your feet, throw a chair, cry, cry, cry but Trump is and will be our president until 2024. You have no control over it and no matter what you do about it, it's not going to change!


China is very happy with Trump. "He is very easy to read and know what he's going to do next".

Meanwhile, the trade defict with China grew while US manufacturing shrank under Trump's watch. So much winning for your kind to gloat over.

And,

Mexico will pay for that wall.

ahhhhh hahahahahahaha


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO, do you just make this garbage up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poland and China. Maybe I'm wrong about Poland though their government has given Trump accolades, but polls in China show that most like Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)

Just think of all the witnesses the house is gonna call during the winter, spring and summer, ALL will be compelled to attend this time. If they don't want witnesses in the trial, they can have them in the hearings and investigations. As soon as Mitch commits to a kangaroo court trial in the senate, all Hell is gonna fall on the fuckers head, even if the democrats have to order the house Sergeant at Arms to hire a couple of hundred retired FBI agents to snatch the fuckers off the street and hold them in a rented jail until they squeak using the inherent powers of congress. I think the courts would act first though and courts orders will be on the way en mass.

Mitch ain't stupid, he knows what will happen next if he has a public (on TV) sham trial in violation of oaths, there will be a secret vote for removal (51%+) at the senate impeachment trial. Is the vote secret from other senators too, or can they vote to make it so? Could the be the required number of republicans who could vote secretly even among themselves? All those GOP senators running in 2020 could claim they voted not to remove!

Just imagine the witnesses this little news piece alone could dredge up, then there's Rudy and maybe his side kick Lev! Nobody has started squeezing the nuts of these stupid pricks yet, that will soon change. Nancy has got Mitch firmly by the balls and them long red fingernails are digging in, fuck up the trial and you'll get it all spring and summer on TV at public house investigations. They will wait for the courts to rule, but they know about the inherent powers of congress too, and will act first, this is black letter law and very well established precedent, both for witnesses, congressional rights and Trump's taxes. Donald is in for one Helluva ride this summer, whether Mitch impeaches him and he gets indicted, or the Democrats roast him and Mitch with investigations until the election. This situation would give Donald very long "coattails" in 2020 of the wrong kind and he could fuck up Mitch's senate majority.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Analyst on Ukraine email: This is better than Schiff imagined*




CNN's Laura Jarrett and commentator Joe Lockhart discuss the implications behind emails showing aid was being held from Ukraine roughly 90 minutes after President Donald Trump spoke to Ukranian President Volodymyr Zelensky on July 25.


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Dec 23, 2019)

Most of the trumptards here are just trolls, but this one is So_FucKin_StuPid, I almost feel sorry for you little boy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)

Some free expert legal advice for patriots.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump’s Humiliating Impeachment Trial: WH On Edge Over Rules That Can Change Anytime | MSNBC*





Donald Trump faces an indignity most Presidents have never experienced – a public trial of his conduct and fitness for office. In this original, exhaustive report, MSNBC chief legal correspondent Ari Melber details several constitutional and historical keys to understanding the trial process. Contrary to much of the DC “punditry,” Melber explains there is no way to predict key parts of the trial, because the rules themselves are unpredictable. The arcane process enables Senators to change core rules as the trial proceeds, for example, adding or subtracting witnesses and evidence, or shortening the trial in the middle. Melber likens that process to the Senate’s jazz improvisation, and recounts historical examples to prove the point – which means unlike most other DC battles, individual senators may have more leverage than Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, and Trump’s “fate” will not automatically be resolved by decisions made at the beginning of the trial, because they can chance. This special report, airing in the wake of the House impeachment, may answer many questions swirling around one of the most pivotal stories of 2019 and 2020. Aired on 12/23/19.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 23, 2019)

Trump's a stand up man... He'll let them talk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump's a stand up man... He'll let them talk.


If the senate goes into a secret vote, things will get interesting real quick! Donald would lose his mind, but it would be too late the cut and run off to Moscow on AF1! Mitch needs to get rid of Donald or be tied to his burning carcass for the spring and summer, and likely lose the senate too and put his own seat at risk. He has got a formidable female veteran patriot running against him and he's in shit up to his eyeballs, so ya never know, there might even be a suge of youth voting this year, Trump will have motivated youth, to vote him out!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump's a stand up man... He'll let them talk.


When the courts speak as in orders and subpoenas, the cops act, so does the house, nobody will listen to Donald anymore, not even Bill Barr. They will need a nuremberg style trial for this bunch of assholes, Barr can be Goering, brazen and stupid to the end trying to explain it away. It's gonna be a shit show of the first order!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)

*House Judiciary Committee says it could draft ‘new articles of impeachment’ against Trump*
PUBLISHED MON, DEC 23 20193:10 PM ESTUPDATED AN HOUR AGO









House Judiciary Committee says it could draft 'new articles of impeachment' against Trump


The House judiciary panel said it could draft "new articles of impeachment" against Trump if new evidence is revealed by former White House counsel Don McGahn.




www.cnbc.com






*The House Judiciary Committee says it could draft and recommend “new articles of impeachment” against President Trump if additional evidence is revealed by former White House counsel Don McGahn.*
*McGahn’s testimony is “relevant to the Committee’s ongoing investigations into Presidential misconduct and consideration of whether to recommend additional articles of impeachment,” the panel’s lawyers write.*
*Democrats have been fighting for months to enforce a subpoena for McGahn to testify as part of the impeachment proceedings in Congress.*
Lawyers for the House Judiciary Committee said Monday that the panel could draft and recommend “new articles of impeachment” against President Donald Trump if additional evidence is revealed by former White House counsel Don McGahn.

Democrats have been fighting in court for months to enforce a subpoena for McGahn to testify as part of the impeachment proceedings in Congress. They argue that McGahn’s testimony is “central” to parts of the House committee’s investigation into Trump, which is not yet complete even though the Democratic-led chamber passed two articles of impeachment against him last week.

And McGahn’s testimony is “also relevant to the Committee’s ongoing investigations into Presidential misconduct and consideration of whether to recommend additional articles of impeachment,” lawyers for the Judiciary Committee wrote in a submission to the Washington, D.C., Court of Appeals.

*Click here or scroll down to read the House Judiciary Committee’s court filing*

“If McGahn’s testimony produces new evidence supporting the conclusion that President Trump committed impeachable offenses that are not covered by the Articles approved by the House, the Committee will proceed accordingly—including, if necessary, by considering whether to recommend new articles of impeachment,” the lawyers wrote.

Trump was impeached on two articles — abuse of power and obstruction of Congress — related to his efforts to have Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelenskiy announce investigations involving former Vice President Joe Biden and his son, and a debunked conspiracy that Ukraine, not Russia, interfered in the 2016 presidential election.

Trump allegedly withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in congressionally approved military aid to Ukraine while he was pushing for the probes into his political rivals. His administration refused to comply with congressional Democrats’ impeachment inquiry and has pressured numerous government witnesses not to cooperate.
*more...*


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> You all cry about Trump being president but the truth is that even people in other countries wish they had a president like him. Look at the u.k. their party which is equivalent to our Republican party just won in a land slide election. Fact is people are sick of Democrats all across the board and it has been shown in the uk and soon with a vast number of other countries! I could care less what happens as I'm set for life but it is funny watching all sides rip each others wings off..


The tories ran on universal health care and carbon neutrality by 2050

that’s Biden’s platform you dumb angry racist


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> If there was no evidence before other than hearsay (which is not evidence) then what evidence could possibly come to light now? O wait one more thing, what high crimes and misdemeanors was he charged with? I've not seen one articulated, not one specific crime! Blah blah blah does not count. What specific federal code has He broken?
> 
> Help me understand this! One side is saying blah blah, blah. The other side is also saying blah, blah, blah. All I hear from both sides is blah, blah, blah but not one crime has been said!










SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> I have a question. Why wont Nancy send over the articles to the Senate? And what are your thoughts on that Democrat dude switch parties and becoming a Republican?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/democratic-rep-jeff-van-drew-meets-with-trump-to-bend-the-knee.1001856/

And Nancy doesn't need to send them over right away, if she was to have given them over to Mitch right away, there would be no leverage to have a full and complete trial (which was the reason Trump was giving at the end of the impeachment on why he was obstructing congress).



SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> If there was no evidence before other than hearsay (which is not evidence) then what evidence could possibly come to light now? O wait one more thing, what high crimes and misdemeanors was he charged with? I've not seen one articulated, not one specific crime! Blah blah blah does not count. What specific federal code has He broken?
> 
> Help me understand this! One side is saying blah blah, blah. The other side is also saying blah, blah, blah. All I hear from both sides is blah, blah, blah but not one crime has been said!


The 'High' part refers to the office of the President, he broke the law asking for foreign involvement in attacking a political opponent. He also broke the law telling his staff to withhold the whistleblower complaint longer than the 2 weeks he was legally allowed. He also broke the law by obstructing congressional hearings. If you need more, you can add in his involvement with the criminal Roger Stone in his wikileaks scam with the Russians, also in the illegal hush payments to the playmate and pornstar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)

*House panel urges federal appeals court to compel former White House aide Don McGahn*









House panel urges federal appeals court to compel former White House aide Don McGahn to testify


The House Judiciary Committee urged a federal appeals court to force former White House counsel Don McGahn to testify, despite Trump's impeachment



www.usatoday.com





WASHINGTON – The House Judiciary Committee told a federal appeals court Monday that it still needs to hear from former White House counsel Don McGahn about potential obstruction of justice, though the House voted to impeach President Donald Trump on other charges.

The committee argued in a 19-page filing that McGahn was a witness to several of Trump's efforts to undermine investigations, as described in special counsel Robert Mueller's report on Russian interference in the 2016 election. McGahn's testimony could inform the House's arguments at the Senate trial and the testimony could lead to "new articles of impeachment," the committee said.

"That the House has impeached President Trump has not mooted this case and it has reinforced the Committee's need for this Court's expeditious resolution of this appeal," the committee wrote. After an eight-month wait for the testimony, the committee said in its filing that the "wait for McGahn's testimony should end now." 
more...


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> His name is Trump not Biden you tool box!
> Even the president of Ukraine said no quid pro quo.
> Trump didnt cheat but whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)

This is how the swamp is drained, it's crawling with Russian money, looks like Lev strikes again, Kevin can say hello to him at the investigation, they seem to know one another just like Nunes knows Lev, kinda like a conspiracy.
Now, wouldn't they be illegal campaign donations? It is Russian money intended to influence the election, they are part of a conspiracy.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*#KREMLINKEVIN TRENDS AFTER PEOPLE POINT OUT TOP HOUSE REPUBLICAN KEVIN MCCARTHY TOOK DONATIONS FROM LEV PARNAS*








#KremlinKevin Trends As People Point Out Kevin Mccarthy Took Parnas Money


Twitter users posting the hashtag were largely responding to a comparison the House Minority Leader made between the the Horowitz Report's contents and Watergate.




www.newsweek.com





*The hashtag #KremlinKevin trended on Twitter after users pointed out that Rudy Giuliani's indicted associate Lev Parnas donated money to the "Kevin McCarthy for Congress" committee.

Many people posting with the hashtag also shared a clip of House GOP leader Kevin McCarthy comparing the contents of the Horowitz Report to the Watergate scandal.


#KremlinKevin was ranked at 20 on the United States Twitter trending list at the time of writing, with 13,000 tweets using the phrase.*

*more...*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> I have a question. Why wont Nancy send over the articles to the Senate? And what are your thoughts on that Democrat dude switch parties and becoming a Republican?


What are you thoughts on trump felching putin in helsinki
What about the time magnum sharpies dropped out of his ass


Happy impeachmas


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)

DonJr.TheMoron said:


> Most of the trumptards here are just trolls, but this one is So_FucKin_StuPid, I almost feel sorry for you little boy.


They provide a useful service, since ya can't shit on Trump, they will do just fine! Besides ya gotta be pretty dumb to still carry Donald's water, even using a sock, same moron behind the sock issue. Imagine working for that asshole for free and rationalizing his corruption and treason, all the while moving further from reality and the middle of the country, way, way out in right field. A servant and apologist for evil, treason, corruption and stupidity on a monumental scale. Now that is profoundly stupid, that is a trumper, I see why they use so many socks.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> You all cry about Trump being president but the truth is that even people in other countries wish they had a president like him. Look at the u.k. their party which is equivalent to our Republican party just won in a land slide election. Fact is people are sick of Democrats all across the board and it has been shown in the uk and soon with a vast number of other countries! I could care less what happens as* I'm set for life *but it is funny watching all sides rip each others wings off..


Cringe, the voice of the rightly institutionalized.

Stooge people at NATO, from "other countries", mocked him to his bloated bragging face, trump fucking shit himself and fainted. Your 'analysis', reads as if you sucked the feces directly from that pig's ass.

This year trumps poorly educated were bitch slapped in pa, va, la, ky. In 2018 they got their crusty wigs split. Your fantasies are childlike, and guarantee dissappointment. Trump is IMPEACHED

A MAJORITY OF THOSE POLLED APPROVE OF HIS IMPEACHMENT AND REMOVAL

*Lastly, on incarceration day, prison medical is going to discover and forcibly remove you from trumps shithole. So no maggot, you are not "set for life".

merry impeachmas*


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 23, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Cringe, the voice of the rightly institutionalized.
> 
> Stooge people at NATO, from "other countries", mocked him to his bloated bragging face, trump fucking shit himself and fainted. Your 'analysis', reads as if you sucked the feces directly from that pig's ass.
> View attachment 4442094
> ...


Merry Impeachmas!


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## 1212ham (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> If there was no evidence before other than hearsay (which is not evidence) then what evidence could possibly come to light now? O wait one more thing, what high crimes and misdemeanors was he charged with? I've not seen one articulated, not one specific crime! Blah blah blah does not count. What specific federal code has He broken?
> 
> Help me understand this! One side is saying blah blah, blah. The other side is also saying blah, blah, blah. All I hear from both sides is blah, blah, blah but not one crime has been said!


First, impeachment is not a criminal proceeding. Second, do you remember the 10 or 11 instances of corruption of justice in the Mueller report?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)

*Trump impeachment: New e-mails on Ukraine aid raise questions*




New emails regarding Ukraine's blocked aid offer details about the events after Donald Trump's call with Ukraine's president.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2019)

Have a look at some of the Trumpers and socks who troll here.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*An Inside Look At The Growing US White Supremacy Movement | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




New York Magazine looks at the growing white supremacy movement across the United States in its latest issue. The magazine's editor-in-chief David Haskell joins Morning Joe to discuss what they learned from the project. Aired on 12/23/19.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2019)

1212ham said:


> First, impeachment is not a criminal proceeding. Second, do you remember the 10 or 11 instances of corruption of justice in the Mueller report?


he's still in denial. Not that his kind should receive consideration.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 24, 2019)

Donald Trump's crazy-corrupt Palm Beach Christmas carol


War criminals, Rudy Giuliani, '70s nostalgia and some shameless self-dealing. It's the spirit of Christmas present!




www.salon.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2019)

One of the hundreds who will go to prison... A small sample of what will happen if the democrats win it all in 2020, guys like this will go away for a long time. As soon as the air cover Bill Barr is giving these clowns disappears, the FBI will be on them like stink on shit, the new federal prosecutors will have a goddamn field day, it'll be like fishing in a barrel with sticks of dynamite!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The invisible man: Text messages reveal former golfer's role in Ukraine scandal*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/23/politics/correia-text-messages-ukraine-parnas-giuliani/index.html

New York (CNN)When Lev Parnas and Igor Fruman traveled to Ukraine last winter to help Rudy Giuliani dig up dirt on President Donald Trump's political opponents, they were accompanied by a 44 year-old American named David Correia.

A former pro golfer and restaurateur, Correia had gotten to know Parnas and Fruman in South Florida, where he'd gone into business with Parnas years earlier.
While Parnas and Fruman, who had high-level contacts in Ukraine, worked to gather documents that they believed showed evidence of corruption by Joe Biden and his son Hunter, Correia was there to make the effort pay off in lucrative business deals, according to people who talked to him at the time, as well as copies of text messages obtained by CNN.
Before the trip, Correia texted an American associate that he wanted to "be fully prepared to close specific deals in Ukraine while we are there," according to the message viewed by CNN. Though he had no experience in the gas or energy business prior to working with Parnas, Correia was bent on securing a deal to sell US liquified natural gas to Ukraine through a pipeline in Poland.
When the three men were indicted in October for illegally funneling foreign money into Republican political circles, attention quickly focused on Parnas and Fruman, who have become key characters in the ongoing impeachment saga of President Donald Trump.
Meanwhile Correia's role has gotten little scrutiny. In part, that's due to the lack of detail in the indictment beyond Correia's alleged involvement in an effort to lobby for a marijuana business that, according to the indictment, was secretly backed by a Russian businessman. Compared to the four counts Parnas and Fruman face, Correia was charged with just one. All three men have pleaded not guilty.
But sources and documents obtained by CNN shed new light on the crucial role Correia played in furthering the business interests of Parnas and Fruman. The three men weren't just there to help the President by digging up dirt on his political opponents. They were there to make money.
Correia was often the trio's point person in dealing with business contacts in Ukraine, and his work included drafting contracts and memorandums of understanding that the group could present to potential business partners, according to four sources who deal with them.
Sources who dealt with the men said that Correia's smooth, conscientious manner was a helpful contrast to Parnas and Fruman, who sometimes struck people as hustlers.
"Lev was flamboyant; he only got out of bed at 2 p.m. in the afternoon," says one person who talked business regularly with the trio on the East Coast. "Correia was the worker, the one really trying to make a business out of all their connections."
"Correia came across as likeable and professional," said another person who dealt with the group. "Without him, Parnas and Fruman really had no credibility,"
Several days after Fruman and Parnas were nabbed at Dulles International Airport, Correia landed on October 16 at JFK International Airport in New York and turned himself in. Following a brief court appearance that same day, where he was asked to post $250,000 bail, Correia has stayed out of the limelight.
Correia's lawyer declined to comment for this story.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 24, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One of the hundreds who will go to prison... A small sample of what will happen if the democrats win it all in 2020, guys like this will go away for a long time. As soon as the air cover Bill Barr is giving these clowns disappears, the FBI will be on them like stink on shit, the new federal prosecutors will have a goddamn field day, it'll be like fishing in a barrel with sticks of dynamite!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *The invisible man: Text messages reveal former golfer's role in Ukraine scandal*
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/23/politics/correia-text-messages-ukraine-parnas-giuliani/index.html
> ...


This mess is about laundering of Iranian oil-money and Trump is behind it with Giuliani being his bag man. Erdogan's involved too. The links go through Giuliani. Trump is using empire for money laundering of Iranian oil money, which I believe is the whole reason for most of the recent skulduggery. 

*Six degrees of Rudy: Giuliani's web tangles three Trump controversies*
Ukraine only skims the surface of the former mayor's influence in the administration.









Six degrees of Rudy: Giuliani's web tangles three Trump controversies


Ukraine only skims the surface of the former mayor's influence in the administration.




www.nbcnews.com





_This year, Giuliani seized on unfounded allegations that Ukraine had scuttled an investigation into Hunter Biden at the behest of his father, then-Vice President Joe Biden, a leading 2020 Democratic presidential rival. Giuliani said his investigative efforts had the president's blessing, which has been confirmed by multiple witnesses in the impeachment inquiry.
But Giuliani had some help with his efforts. _

*LEV PARNAS and IGOR FRUMAN*

Parnas, a Trump donor, told the New Yorker earlier this year that he became "good friends" with Giuliani after the 2016 election. The friendship was lucrative for Giuliani, who told Reuters that Parnas' company Fraud Guarantee paid his consulting company Giuliani Partners $500,000 for business and legal advice last year.

*TURKEY*
_Giuliani has strong ties to the Turkish government and represented a Turkish-Iranian banker, Reza Zarrab, who was jailed in March 2016 on money laundering charges. Zarrab, who had an office in Trump Tower Istanbul, was close friends with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and had politically damaging information involving a government-run Turkish bank, Halkbank._


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> @mordynyc
> 
> 
> I heard you fuck dogs
> ...


Well I guess we have an answer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> polls in China show that most like Trump


They know an idiot when they see one! They know that their government will have him by the balls in no time flat, the Chinese will be a very good negotiating position and Trump will be desperate for a deal. I'd be happy too, if Putin were the drooling idiot, but Vlad ain't no idiot, an evil bastard, but a smart one, maybe a little too smart for his own good! Another guy who might be as desperate as Donald that the democrats don't win in 2020, MBS's head literally depends on the outcome, they will chop the fucking thing off in Saudi. So ya got 3 very desperate characters here, Donald, Vlad and MBS who have access to cash and nothing to lose, no meaningful measures were taken to protect the elections, the GOP and Trump blocked everything. The FEC is crippled too with no quorum. Even republican members of congress could go the prison in the countless scandals, if the democrats win big in 2020, any close election would be stolen by the GOP. A landslide is required this time around and I think you'll see one by the time election day rolls around, whether Donald is leading the ticket over a cliff or Pence.

Christ help a lot of these assholes when Uncle Sam gets done with their assholes! I figure hundreds will be in prison or squeal deals by the time the books close on this shit storm. Donald used his special talent for spreading slime and corruption and was a magnet for it, almost everybody got compromised and or fucked that he has come into contact with! To know him was to get fucked by him and that went for everybody in his miserable life. Now imagine, this loser has a "cult of personality" of over 60 million fear driven racist Americans, cheeto Jesus is mighty for many morons....

Here is how Donald is spending Christmas eve, it doesn't look like he's enjoying any holiday cheer at all! It kinda looks like he's desperately fighting for survival, mounting a one fool PR war, he can't seem to relax, something is definitely bothering him...

*Trump says Pelosi's 'desperate' and 'hates all of the people that voted for me'*
*The president spoke to reporters at his Mar-a-Lago resort in South Florida where he's spending the holidays.*









Trump says Pelosi's 'desperate' and 'hates all of the people that voted for me'


The president spoke to reporters at his Mar-a-Lago resort in South Florida where he's spending the holidays.




www.nbcnews.com




By Adam Edelman
President Donald Trump on Tuesday slammed Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., for pressing the impeachment case against him, saying, "She hates the Republican Party, she hates all of the people that voted for me and the Republican Party, and she's desperate."

In remarks to reporters after a video teleconference with members of the military on Christmas Eve from his Mar-a-Lago resort in South Florida, Trump complained that he had been treated "very unfairly" by House Democrats who impeached him on two articles last week...


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 24, 2019)

Twisting. Nice and slow. Sometimes it's good for the soul...


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Impeachmas!








Donald Trump spends Christmas Eve railing against impeachment


Donald Trump has launched fresh attacks on the congressional architects of his impeachment, even as the standoff intensified between Democrats in the US House and Republicans in the Senate over the president’s impending trial, and appeared set to last well into the new year. And on a less grave...




news.google.com


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 24, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Merry Impeachmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump says we should just get over the impeachment stuff because it interferes with the work for the people -- he says it while on vacation in Florida.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Trump says we should just get over the impeachment stuff because it interferes with the work for the people -- he says it while on vacation in Florida.


How many millions of dollars is he fleecing us taxpayers for with this latest vacation (to his own properties)


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 24, 2019)

Basically borrowing to pay for the economy. I'm glad I'm old...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 24, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> If the eagles survive their close call with the windmill, they will die later of cancer.


CHEETOLINI is very concerned about eagles and those deadly “ windmills “


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Twisting. Nice and slow. Sometimes it's good for the soul...


that would imply that trump has a soul....


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 25, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> How many millions of dollars is he fleecing us taxpayers for with this latest vacation (to his own properties)


Over a hundred million spent on those vacations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2019)

The senate trial of Donald Trump...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dems Ramp Up Call For Impeachment Witnesses Following 'Explosive' Emails - Day That Was | MSNBC*





Newly released emails regarding Ukraine defense aid held by the White House show that a request to withhold funds came less than two hours after President Donald Trump's July phone call with the Ukrainian president Volodymyr Zelenskiy.

The emails, obtained by the Center for Public Integrity through a Freedom of Information Act request and court order, reveal the timeline to freeze defense aid to Ukraine. Sen. Chuck Schumer called the emails "explosive" and renewed his calls for witnesses in the impeachment trial, citing the emails as cause. Aired on 12/24/19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2019)

This POS is still working in the WH.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*E-Mails Show Racism Stephen Miller Brought To Trump White House | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow looks at the white nationalist references in e-mails written by White House policy advisor Stephen Miller, obtained and published by the Southern Poverty Law Center, in the year before he joined the Donald Trump administration. Aired on 12/24/19.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2019)

Donald definitely has a stray hair up his asshole over impeachment, he's worried and doesn't trust anybody, Mitch could screw him. If it goes into a secret removal vote (51%) it will get interesting fast. If Mitch holds a show trial, the democrats will continue to investigate and the courts will compel witnesses and documents, Donald will get even nuttier and desperate. Most of what he has been impeached for is criminal, plus he is an unindicted co conspirator in other criminal matters, it's just there waiting until he is a private citizen... If he is removed he could be arrested and in front of a judge in 24 hours, then promptly muzzled and eventually jailed for failure to comply.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump fires off on Twitter during holiday vacation*





President Trump tweeted a stream of messages raging against House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) and his impeachment.


----------



## luckybleu (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## luckybleu (Dec 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> youre welcome for making him more liked I guess
> 
> because that pedophile you love so much is the least liked ever
> 
> You dumb racist bitch


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2019)

Trump Has Told Friends That Gutting Medicare Could Be a Fun “Second-Term Project”


Republicans want Trump to deal with the exploding deficit by gutting the social safety net, and the president is reportedly receptive to the idea.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2019)

Yale psychiatrist: Pelosi can submit Trump for involuntary evaluation


“I am beginning to believe that a mental health hold . . . will become inevitable," Lee tells Salon in an interview




www.salon.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Yale psychiatrist: Pelosi can submit Trump for involuntary evaluation
> 
> 
> “I am beginning to believe that a mental health hold . . . will become inevitable," Lee tells Salon in an interview
> ...


If it walks like a duck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Yale psychiatrist: Pelosi can submit Trump for involuntary evaluation
> 
> 
> “I am beginning to believe that a mental health hold . . . will become inevitable," Lee tells Salon in an interview
> ...


*Hey, only the best for Donald! *
He's got the best shrinks in the world keeping a worried eye on him, many are nearly in a panic over someone like Donald in charge of nukes! These people are experts in the field of mental health and are unanimous, GET RID OF THIS FUCKIN NUT, NOW! There are lot's of them speaking out too and none who are saying Donald doesn't have a screw or several loose. We've all seen enough to know Donald enough, at least those among us who aren't dupes and suckers, those not blinded by fear and hate. People can see clearly in the bright light of day, Trump lurks in the shadows and twilight of a dying version of America, an improved version is arising to take its place. Some sunshine on the doings of the Donald are in in order methinks and I think that's what we will see with the courts coming on side and congressional investigations continue with witnesses and documents. If Mitch acquits Donald in the senate trial, he will roast with him all through the spring and summer with key witnesses compelled to testify and court enforced document production at public hearings. Acquit Trump and this is what Moscow Mitch has to look forward to all summer, perhaps even the inherent powers of the house, but I doubt that will be required.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 27, 2019)

Trump is a racist Commy lovin chicken hawk, next?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 27, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Trump is a racist Commy lovin chicken hawk, next?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 27, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Trump is a racist Commy lovin chicken hawk, next?


Putin isn't a commie, he's a kleptocrat.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2019)

LOL, whinny little bitch.










Trump ridiculed for complaining about Nancy Pelosi ‘demanding fairness’: ‘Do you ever stop whining?’


President Donald Trump angrily lashed out at Speaker Nancy Pelosi after spending Friday at Trump International Golf Course West Palm Beach.It was Trump's 251st day spent at a golf course as president.According to a White House pool report, it "rained hard for a bit" while Trump was at the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2019)

She moved on him like a bitch.










Trump can't stop obsessing over Nancy Pelosi's power move


House Speaker Nancy Pelosi has managed to accomplish what no one else has even tried in the past three years: sticking it right back to Trump.Knowing full well that Trump’s expectation is a swift “total and complete exoneration” following the impending Senate trial, Pelosi appears to be taking...




www.alternet.org


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2019)

I know you will find this hard to believe, but tRUmp lied.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 27, 2019)

Trump just retweeted a 'QAnon' conspiracy theory hashtag to his 68 million followers


AP Photo/Alex Brandon, File - President Donald Trump retweeted a video message on Friday morning with a hashtag referencing a fringe pro-Trump conspiracy theory known as "QAnon." - The tweet included a video of a woman praising Trump's approach to urban poverty and included the hashtag #WWG1WGA...




news.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 28, 2019)

Will it be dueling tongues, tRUmp vs who ever this nut job is.




https://www.miamiherald.com/news/politics-government/article238749538.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2019)

this is the kind of man trump wants in our military...a murderous thug willing to do whatever he's told, then tell shameful lies about anyone who speaks up about it. trump doesn't want a military committed to protecting America, he wants a military committed to protecting trump, and willing to kill anyone to do so....

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/27/us/navy-seals-edward-gallagher-video.html

get this foul fuck out of the office he's smearing shit on just by being in it


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 28, 2019)

Good people on both sides.....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is the kind of man trump wants in our military...a murderous thug willing to do whatever he's told, then tell shameful lies about anyone who speaks up about it. trump doesn't want a military committed to protecting America, he wants a military committed to protecting trump, and willing to kill anyone to do so....
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/27/us/navy-seals-edward-gallagher-video.html
> 
> get this foul fuck out of the office he's smearing shit on just by being in it


I'd love to give that punk the fight he's craving.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Good people on both sides.....


too bad none of them are participating in the next election....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 2, 2020)

Exclusive: Unredacted Ukraine Documents Reveal Extent of Pentagon’s Legal Concerns


Unredacted emails tell the behind-the-scenes story of the officials who had to carry out the president’s unexplained hold on Ukraine military aid.




www.justsecurity.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2020)

*New Unredacted Emails Contain ‘Clear Direction From POTUS To Hold: Report | All In | MSNBC*





A new report shows Trump was directly involved in an unlawful withholding of military funds to Ukraine. Aired on 01/02/20.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2020)

https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2020/01/trump-north-korea-iran-clueless.html

good article, but it doesn't go nearly far enough into what trump is clueless about....like compassion, integrity, honor, honesty...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4448811


This might end up being a planted story, none of the major news sites have it yet. Fingers crossed it isn't. This needs to come out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2020)

*Possible Trump-Russia Loan Documents Crash World Stage*








Possible Trump-Russia Loan Documents Crash World Stage


We were presumptuous in believing that Trump needed to distract us from “just” the impeachment proceedings unraveling at a rapid pace. No, Trump has what are perhaps even bigger issues, the indefensible ones, the ones we’ve been discussing for six months, the disclosure of financial documents...




politizoom.com





We were presumptuous in believing that Trump needed to distract us from “just” the impeachment proceedings unraveling at a rapid pace. No, Trump has what are perhaps even bigger issues, the indefensible ones, the ones we’ve been discussing for six months, the disclosure of financial documents, to also worry about.

I got the report off Twitter, and was so blown away that I had to both read the entire report myself, and also check with Mark Sumner over at our alma mater mothership, Daily Kos, to confirm that the reporting is reliable, real, and sufficiently wary, because earth shattering claims require earth shattering evidence.
*MORE...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2020)

I will never understand why the media, faced with incontrovertible evidence, chooses to report headlines like “trump denies any connection to Russia”, especially given what a liar he is


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2020)

Just what we need, Donald's financials landing like a one ton turd in the middle of the impeachment trial fight. Lev is eager to squeal and can see the end game coming, new unredacted versions of emails paint Trump into a corner on the Ukraine affair. It's not just impeachable, it's a crime too. It looks like McGhan and Bolton will have to publicly testify, either at the senate trial or at a house hearing, also the courts are gonna make a call on Donald's taxes by spring. If Mitch has a sham show trial it will be very messy with house hearings all winter, spring and summer, the democrats will make the GOP own any acquittal bigly, so will Donald! I wouldn't assume anything about the senate trial, anything could happen and a lot is going on right now with more shit coming out every day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I will never understand why the media, faced with incontrovertible evidence, chooses to report headlines like “trump denies any connection to Russia”, especially given what a liar he is


It's Christmas remember, everybody is supposed to be off for the holidays, but look at the shit that's come out in the past week! Imagine when everybody is back to work, shit is breaking daily on this stuff and there are more emails to go through, lot's more. By the time they get around to a trial the "facts on the ground" could change quite a bit, it's not like Mitch likes Donald, or wouldn't cut his throat if he can figure out a way to do it!

The republicans are left with no defense for the indefensible in the GOP senate, Trump has given them no cover or help at all, in deed, his multiple TV confessions have made things harder for them. Rudy his "lawyer" and his chief of staff are blathering confessions on TV too, while Trump is openly threatening witnesses at public house hearings for fuck sake! Donald has dumped all this shit in Mitch McConnell's lap at the beginning of an election year and said, "fix it"! Mitch wants to fuck Donald and is looking for a way! A secret vote for removal 51% is all that's required and would provide lot's of "air cover", for the GOP senators.
The first Donald would hear of the verdict would be when the secret service escorted him off the WH property (check his pockets for silverware)! He might not even get to write any pardons! Pence would not pardon Trump! Donald most likely is already indicted for several crimes and arrest awaits him as soon as he leaves office, muzzling by a judge would shortly follow.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 3, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I will never understand why the media, faced with incontrovertible evidence, chooses to report headlines like “trump denies any connection to Russia”, especially given what a liar he is


Because its has been shown how easy it is for Russia/Trump to have someone plant stories in the news with single sources that turns out to have just been a plant by these criminals. That they then turn around and say 'see told you they are fake news'.

The stakes are too big to jump at everything damning that gets leaked. The President of the Untied States of America is at war with the free press.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4448811



After I posted this website for the docs they had, it was attacked and shut down by hackers and is still down, must have struck a big nerve.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2020)

*House lawyers press court to enforce subpoena against Trump aide*








House lawyers press court to enforce subpoena against Trump aide


Lawyers for the House Judiciary Committee on Friday urged a federal appeals court to enforce a subpoena against former White House counsel Don McGahn, saying the aide’s testimony could give Democra…




thehill.com





Lawyers for the House Judiciary Committee on Friday urged a federal appeals court to enforce a subpoena against former White House counsel Don McGahn, saying the aide’s testimony could give Democrats a basis for new impeachment articles against President Trump. 

While McGahn’s anticipated testimony would largely fall on the margins of the articles of impeachment that last month passed the House, lawyers for the Democratic-led committee said his evidence could shed new light on misconduct by Trump.

“We remain here because of the impeachment,” Megan Barbero, an attorney for the committee said during oral arguments before a D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals panel.


Barbero read from a Dec. 23 brief to the D.C. Circuit Court requesting McGahn’s testimony.

“If McGahn’s testimony produces new evidence supporting the conclusion that President Trump committed impeachable offenses that are not covered by the articles approved by the House, the committee will proceed accordingly — including, if necessary, by considering whether to recommend new articles of impeachment,” she said. 

The argument marks Democrats’ latest attempt to persuade the court that concealed evidence related to former special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation has a role in their ongoing impeachment efforts, even after two House-passed articles made only passing reference to conduct covered in the nearly two-year Russia probe. 

More broadly, House lawyers also believe that McGahn’s firsthand account of Trump’s alleged obstruction of Mueller could help to demonstrate that the two impeachment articles — abuse of power related to Trump’s Ukraine dealings and obstruction of Congress — reflect a wider pattern of presidential misconduct. 

For his part, Trump has dismissed Democrats’ impeachment efforts as baseless. 

In a separate case on Friday, another panel of D.C. Circuit Court judges was slated to hear arguments over House Democrats’ efforts to obtain secret grand jury materials stemming from Mueller’s investigation. That probe focused on Moscow’s 2016 election interference and possible collusion with the Trump campaign, as well as the president’s alleged obstruction of justice. 

Like in McGahn’s case, House Judiciary Committee lawyers arguing for the Mueller materials said in a court filing last week that the grand jury evidence could help Democrats decide whether to recommend additional articles of impeachment against Trump.

The three-judge panel presiding over McGahn’s case is weighing whether to enforce a subpoena from the House Judiciary Committee in April that the White House has sought to block. 

The Justice Department, on behalf of the White House, appealed to the D.C. Circuit Court after a lower court judge ruled in November that McGahn must comply with the subpoena.

In her ruling, U.S. District Judge Ketanji Brown Jackson, an Obama appointee, rejected the Trump administration’s argument that McGahn has “absolute immunity” from complying with House Democrats’ subpoena. 

The Judiciary Committee has long considered McGahn a key witness in Mueller’s examination of 10 "episodes" of possible obstruction of justice by Trump. Mueller’s report found "substantial evidence" that Trump leaned on McGahn to fire the special counsel amid his investigation into foreign interference in the presidential election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2020)

*New Ukraine revelations turn up heat on Senate trial showdown*








New Ukraine revelations turn up heat on Senate trial showdown


New evidence showing Donald Trump's direct role in pressuring Ukraine for political favors is dialing up the heat as Republicans launch their New Year push to shield the President in a swift Senate impeachment trial.




www.cnn.com





(CNN)New evidence showing Donald Trump's direct role in pressuring Ukraine for political favors is dialing up the heat as Republicans launch their New Year push to shield the President in a swift Senate impeachment trial.
Trump's top Senate protector, Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, is expected to attempt to define the next phase of the drama on Friday morning with his first floor speech of 2020. It was not clear whether the aftermath of the stunning US strike to kill Qasem Soleimani, Iran's top military and intelligence officer in Iraq, would change plans on Capitol Hill. The attack has the potential to scramble political calculations in Washington, in addition to its huge global implications.
Whenever McConnell plays his next card, he is expected to push back on demands by Democrats to call senior current and former White House officials to testify in the trial after the President refused to allow them talk to House investigators.
McConnell's speech will ratchet up pressure on House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, who presided over Trump's historic shaming last month but tried to bolster Democratic demands for new witnesses by declining to transmit articles of impeachment to the Senate. That means the trial -- once expected to start as soon as next week cannot yet start.

White House budget official told Pentagon that order to hold Ukraine aid came from Trump, national security site reports
And calls for the Senate to broaden the investigation are resonating amid recent revelations that appear to bolster the impeachment case that Trump froze military assistance from Ukraine partly to coerce it to dig for dirt on his possible 2020 election rival Joe Biden.
Documents reviewed by the "Just Security" website show that a top White House budget official made clear the order to halt nearly $400 million in aid came directly from the President.
The story suggests that there could be new and damning bombshells in piles of official evidence that the President has refused to hand over to the House investigation. It offers a rationale why the White House might be keen to get the Senate trial over quickly before even more damaging evidence emerges.
"As part of our impeachment inquiry, the House subpoenaed these very documents," House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff said in a statement on Thursday. "From their deeply incriminating character, we can now see why they were concealed: They directly corroborate witnesses who testified that military aid to Ukraine was withheld at the direction of the President and that the White House was informed doing so may violate the law."
But Republicans claim that it is not the Senate's job to improve the impeachment case sent over from the House -- and point to the failure of Pelosi to launch court challenges to compel senior White House officials who Democrats now want called to the Senate to testify in the House probe.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2020)

*Most Americans Believe President Donald Trump Committed Impeachable Offense | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




New polling from FiveThirtyEight and Ipsos shows that most Americans believe the president committed an impeachable offense and should be removed from office. The panel discusses. Aired on 1/3/20


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2020)

Reagan attacked Granada the year before he was up for reelection. Bush Sr attacked Iraq the year before he was up for reelection. Bush Jr attacked Iraq the year before he was up for reelection. Trump attacked Iran the year before he was up for reelection. See a pattern?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 3, 2020)

The GOP Senators’ Deliciously Awful Impeachment Dilemma


Mitch McConnell is trying to help his swing-state senators in 2020 with this idea of a quick, no-witness trial. But he may be sending them to early retirement.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 3, 2020)

There are plenty of evangelical Americans who maybe didn’t support President Trump in the last election because they didn’t believe he was a true ally, but who are now taking a second look at him because of his record,” a Trump campaign adviser said.

These people know JC as well as Trump knows truth


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2020)

tRUmp loves the mentally ill.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> There are plenty of evangelical Americans who maybe didn’t support President Trump in the last election because they didn’t believe he was a true ally, but who are now taking a second look at him because of his record,” a Trump campaign adviser said.
> 
> These people know JC as well as Trump knows truth
> 
> View attachment 4449223


i've never been sure what's on the other side of death....but trump better hope God isn't real....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

Will children be able to bring their snakes to school for praying?










Trump tells evangelical rally he will put prayer in schools


U.S. President Donald Trump on Friday said his Democratic opponents would tear down crosses and pledged to bring prayer to public schools at a re-election rally to shore up evangelical support.




www.reuters.com


----------



## I's a Ganja Farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm freshly minted on this forum. How do I 'Like' a comment? I don't recognise a  for the purpose.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2020)

I's a Ganja Farmer said:


> I'm freshly minted on this forum. How do I 'Like' a comment? I don't recognise a View attachment 4449462 for the purpose.


Learners license has been issued to you temporarily, your reg one gets sent out after go a few miles. (about 10 post)
Welcome





RIU User Guide & FAQ 2019


Front Page Basics. At the top (sorta left) hand bar you'll have 3 options Forums/ What's New / Members all three have drop down links that are explained by clicking what they mean Top right is user interface you have your name, which drops down into options like your preferences, avatar...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

If the rumors are true this sick fuck will probably kill himself when it comes out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

Ivanka and Donald Trump Jr are among Republicans' top choices for president in 2024


According to a report from Axios, Ivanka Trump and her brother Donald Trump Jr are among the top four presidential candidate preferences of Republicans looking way past Donald Trump's 2020 re-election campaign to the 2024 election.As Axios notes, "Ready to skip 2020 and go straight to 2024? In a...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Ivanka and Donald Trump Jr are among Republicans' top choices for president in 2024
> 
> 
> According to a report from Axios, Ivanka Trump and her brother Donald Trump Jr are among the top four presidential candidate preferences of Republicans looking way past Donald Trump's 2020 re-election campaign to the 2024 election.As Axios notes, "Ready to skip 2020 and go straight to 2024? In a...
> ...


91% of Republicans get what they feel is accurate information from Trump. It is fully a cult at this point, all the non indoctrinated Republicans are now 'independents'. 

Trump is going to get slaughtered unless he gets some serious help from foreign governments hacking our election systems & a bullshit 3rd party run by Tulsi/Bernie.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

Why do you think so many states are rushing to install paperless voting systems that are connected to the internet?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 4, 2020)

Religious groups have been trying to control people since we became alive. Fuckem...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213484613089333248


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213213421371572230


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never been sure what's on the other side of death....but trump better hope God isn't real....


I smell fire and brimstone in his future, Donald will definitely roast. See if he ticks off all the items on this well recognised list. This is how they used to tell who the assholes were...

*The Seven Deadly Sins*
*Seven things that are considered the worst things to do.*

1. Greed - Wanting too much of something.
2. Gluttony - Similar to greed, but gluttony is the action of taking too much of something in.
3. Lust - The need to fulfill unspiritual desires (not just sexual desires, but this is usually what lust is associated with.)
4. Envy - Jealousy; wanting to have what someone has.
5. Sloth - Being too slow or lazy at doing something.
6. Wrath - Vindictive anger; angry revenge.
7. Pride - Being too self-satisfied


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2020)

*Just think, this clown has a "cult of personality" following of tens of millions of morons, people who are even stupider than him! Jesus Christ what a world*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> There are plenty of evangelical Americans who maybe didn’t support President Trump in the last election because they didn’t believe he was a true ally, but who are now taking a second look at him because of his record,” a Trump campaign adviser said.
> 
> These people know JC as well as Trump knows truth
> 
> View attachment 4449223


It's like a hidden family portrait of retards.

My mind boggles.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

Obama, others warned Trump that ditching Iran deal could lead to war


"The choice we face is ultimately between diplomacy or some form of war," then-President Barack Obama said in 2015.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's like a hidden family portrait of retards.
> 
> My mind boggles.


It looks like they're trying to telepathically communicate, all the "christian" con artists in one place, all the charlatans together. These people are like Trump, they prey upon the fearful and stupid too, a real Christian wouldn't touch Trump with a ten foot pole. All the people in the picture were crooks some are self deluded, others just predators all are con artists, like Trump.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like they're trying to telepathically communicate, all the "christian" con artists in one place, all the charlatans together. These people are like Trump, they prey upon the fearful and stupid too, a real Christian wouldn't touch Trump with a ten foot pole. All the people in the picture were crooks some are self deluded, others just predators all are con artists, like Trump.


A real Republican wouldn't either. That's why they are all retiring leaving only the worst of them in Congress.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

Outside the white house today.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213532248508698625


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213430178610864130


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

Dem House counsel alerts judges more Trump articles of impeachment could come: 'There's no doubt'


Doug Letter, the lead counsel representing the House in a pair of cases seeking to compel information and testimony relating to former special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation, told a federal appeals court on Friday that the House is seriously considering impeaching President Donald Trump...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213536322197106688


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 4, 2020)

Ay time to have a terrorist attack caused by trump you heard already u know something is coming from iran we all know It trump should have left them alone


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

Hey, the guy was a monster and deserved what he got. My problem is that what tRUmp did and why have nothing to do with the guys crimes against the world and in typical tRUmp fashion he wants to gloat and rub their faces in it. He's trying to save his own skin and stay in office, if he had met him, he probably would have become friends with the monster and would tell everyone what a strong leader he was.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 4, 2020)

he got what he deserved but now we going to war gas is gonna go back up in price so that's fun


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

I think tRUmp has screwed the pooch, here's Chicago. It's looking like his little stunt has had the opposite effect of what he wanted.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213576208052555782


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks like chuck todd is getting the axe, good riddance to the sleazebag.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 4, 2020)

yeah I was in Chicago today was a shit show was funny doe


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

He's fucking nuts and is starting WWIII.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 4, 2020)

ww3?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

Boston



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213592493213835264


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 4, 2020)

I think the impeachment thingy is getting to potus. Messing him up in the head. I can't wait for the state of the union address....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I think the impeachment thingy is getting to potus. Messing him up in the head. I can't wait for the state of the union address....


His state of the union speech is going to be a Charles Manson level crazy.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm hoping he starts speaking in tongues.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> His state of the union speech is going to be a Charles Manson level crazy.


Charlie never betrayed his country or lied as much either!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I'm hoping he starts speaking in tongues.


And brings out the snakes.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like chuck todd is getting the axe, good riddance to the sleazebag.


I just looked up what you were talking about and found this, really good article on Chuck Todd's Sunday show, and it got into what they should be doing to stop the propaganda being spread by Trump's minions & Republicans.

https://www.alternet.org/2020/01/chuck-todd-now-realizes-hes-being-used-for-propaganda-what-happens-next/


This is what they need to do, anytime they bring up something they know is disinformation, nail them to the wall with it for the world to see how thin it all is. The problem is that Chuck Todd and the rest of the people TV ready are not as capable and knowledgable as the people who tend to not be as tv ready.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I just looked up what you were talking about and found this, really good article on Chuck Todd's Sunday show, and it got into what they should be doing to stop the propaganda being spread by Trump's minions & Republicans.
> 
> https://www.alternet.org/2020/01/chuck-todd-now-realizes-hes-being-used-for-propaganda-what-happens-next/
> View attachment 4449841
> ...


He's always been a right wing stooge claiming to be neutral, I wouldn't believe a word out of his mouth. He had one show that he said the right thing, what about the rest and that doesn't mean he believes it. More than likely he thinks tRUmp is history and he doesn't want to appear as a supporter.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> He's always been a right wing stooge claiming to be neutral, I wouldn't believe a word out of his mouth. He had one show that he said the right thing, what about the rest and that doesn't mean he believes it. More than likely he thinks tRUmp is history and he doesn't want to appear as a supporter.


On the show that I linked the other day, one thing stood out to me, but wife had me convinced he was talking about Shep Smith.

"If you speak the facts, you get fired." I thought he meant him at the time, she thought it meant Fox.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2020)

Funny how everything tRUmp does benefits Putin. Iraq wants us out and in a vacuum it sounds great, but it's what Putin wants. I'm sure all the trumptards will go crazy saying that he's bringing the troops home, really doubt they will come home, more likely they just move to neighboring bases. It's just more BS, if the US leaves the ME all it's doing is handing over influence over the region to Putin. Would Putin having influence over 1/4 of the worlds oil be good for anyone, I don't think so. A bad situation has gotten much worse with the orange feces throwing idiot giving the orders.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Funny how everything tRUmp does benefits Putin. Iraq wants us out and in a vacuum it sounds great, but it's what Putin wants. I'm sure all the trumptards will go crazy saying that he's bringing the troops home, really doubt they will come home, more likely they just move to neighboring bases. It's just more BS, if the US leaves the ME all it's doing is handing over influence over the region to Putin. Would Putin having influence over 1/4 of the worlds oil be good for anyone, I don't think so. A bad situation has gotten much worse with the orange feces throwing idiot giving the orders.


We should be hearing this in the US shortly,

“There will be no cheap oil until Belarus unifies the laws with the Russian ones in 30 areas,” said the Russian Prime Minister recently. https://belsat.eu/en/news/forced-integration-russia-cuts-its-oil-supply-to-belarus/


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2020)

Can't wait to see the GOP's view on being thrown out of Iraq, they attacked Obama when he wanted to pull troops out. One thing is sure about it, it will make no sense and be hypocritical in some way.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2020)

Over 40 rich bankers kill themselves in two years. I think the odds are better to win the powerball lottery three weeks in a row.










Mainstream Media Finally Admits Mass Banker “Suicides” Were Likely a Vast Criminal Conspiracy - Jabajabba | Question Everything


Over forty international bankers allegedly killed themselves over a two-year period in the wake of a major international scandal that implicated financial firms across the globe.




jabajabba.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2020)

The dear leader won't be happy reading this.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2020)

Prosecutors want to make public more details about Manafort lies to Mueller | CNN Politics


Prosecutors told a federal judge on Sunday they are nearly ready to unseal details from court proceedings about how President Donald Trump's former campaign chairman Paul Manafort lied during his cooperation, including about efforts to sway the President's approach to Ukraine.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Jan 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4450535


Wouldn't surprise me at all, if it was Putin's grand plan all along imvho.

Theory?
Rig the Presidency with a disposable asset. Start conflict in the Middle East and commit war crimes, to have the whole world spite the USA for it and be forced to leave. Potentially sanctions as well.
Russia / China gain strategic position and back Iran / Iraq.

Economic sabotage on the USA and Trump the fall guy.

See in the coming days/weeks/months/years what the truth is, but it wouldn't at all surprise me.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> He's fucking nuts and is starting WWIII.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4449783


Sweet. Openly condoning war crimes by bombing their cultural sites. MAGA!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sweet. Openly condoning war crimes by bombing their cultural sites. MAGA!


@the Hague


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> @the Hague


He doesn't obey the law or the constitution, a treaty is a worthless piece of paper to Trump. Donald needs a big distraction right now and a war would drive the price of oil up for Vlad and would help to clear America out of the middle east for the Russians.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He doesn't obey the law or the constitution, a treaty is a worthless piece of paper to Trump. Donald needs a big distraction right now and a war would drive the price of oil up for Vlad and would help to clear America out of the middle east for the Russians.


^ this....he had a conversation with putin, then suddenly decides to do something that cannot have a good political result for America, and cannot have a bad result for putin. trump is so easily led around by the nose, by anyone who he thinks is "powerful".....putin could talk him into annexing Alaska to Russia, after all, it's closer to Siberia than it is to D.C., and it's hard to heat


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 6, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ^ this....he had a conversation with putin, then suddenly decides to do something that cannot have a good political result for America, and cannot have a bad result for putin. trump is so easily led around by the nose, by anyone who he thinks is "powerful".....putin could talk him into annexing Alaska to Russia, after all, it's closer to Siberia than it is to D.C., and it's hard to heat


Seeing how they control 10% of the metals market here, corp takeovers continue.

Trump's one-on-one meeting with Dunleavy—who has supported the copper and gold Pebble Mine project in Bristol Bay despite the opposition of conservationists, Indigenous groups, salmon fisheries experts, and others.



> The EPA told staff scientists that it was no longer opposing a controversial Alaska mining project that could devastate one of the world's most valuable wild salmon fisheries, just one day after President Trump met with Alaska's governor, CNN has learned https://t.co/vJmjAYfSw4 pic.twitter.com/TFGjPxSeAR



These are the clowns that control our children's future.
https://www.northerndynastyminerals.com/about-us/board-of-directors/


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 6, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ^ this....he had a conversation with putin, then suddenly decides to do something that cannot have a good political result for America, and cannot have a bad result for putin. trump is so easily led around by the nose, by anyone who he thinks is "powerful".....putin could talk him into annexing Alaska to Russia, after all, it's closer to Siberia than it is to D.C., and it's hard to heat


Because of rabbit holes..

From 2014
many Russians consider to be “_nashe_”, “ours”. And “ours” can be anything from Ukraine to the Baltic countries, Finland, Poland and even Alaska. The claims in social media or voiced by brazen Russian politicians and diplomats encompass an ever larger part of the world map. One thing is clear; what we see is for many Russians the “Russian spring”, the rebirth of Russia as a power to be reckoned with. http://euromaidanpress.com/2014/03/21/comparing-with-hitler/


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2020)

Senators Ask for an Investigation into Trump Dealings in Azerbaijan


The senators asked Attorney General Sessions and F.B.I. Director Comey to assess whether the Trump Organization violated the law.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2020)

UPDATE: Parnas' attorney says his client has received his materials from the government and has begun the process of sharing them with the House Intelligence Committee.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> UPDATE: Parnas' attorney says his client has received his materials from the government and has begun the process of sharing them with the House Intelligence Committee.


Unfortunately, it will likely only prove what we already know; trump is a liar.


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Jan 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Because of rabbit holes..
> 
> From 2014
> many Russians consider to be “_nashe_”, “ours”. And “ours” can be anything from Ukraine to the Baltic countries, Finland, Poland and even Alaska. The claims in social media or voiced by brazen Russian politicians and diplomats encompass an ever larger part of the world map. One thing is clear; what we see is for many Russians the “Russian spring”, the rebirth of Russia as a power to be reckoned with. http://euromaidanpress.com/2014/03/21/comparing-with-hitler/


Totally, Russians are scary AF!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2020)

Communist Dreamer said:


> Totally, Russians are scary AF!


You sure spend a lot of effort defending Russia, why is that?


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Jan 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> You sure spend a lot of effort defending Russia, why is that?


It's ok to be a Brony. Be yourself. Just because your enemy is one too, don't give up on your passion!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Senators Ask for an Investigation into Trump Dealings in Azerbaijan
> 
> 
> The senators asked Attorney General Sessions and F.B.I. Director Comey to assess whether the Trump Organization violated the law.
> ...


If Trump gets tossed out of office or loses in 2020, this is just one of a host of scandals that will keep legions of FBI agents and dozens of grand juries running, government investigations of all kinds and hundreds of criminal cases will sprout from this pile of shit like mushrooms. For Donald and his main minions everything is on the line, if they lose, there's a very good chance they will go to prison for a long time, along with Donald!

Mitch is between a rock and a very hard place in this situation with over 20 GOP senators up for reelection this cycle, Donald guilty as Hell with absolutely no defence and a ton of evidence. They also have a rabid base who clearly don't give a fuck if Donald is owned by Vlad, they don't care about facts, the rule of law, or the constitution either, they believe Donald, not the "fake" mainstream media that follow transnational journalistic standards and practices. Mitch wants to maintain his senate majority above all else when the SS Trumptanic goes ass up and takes the deep dive, he will need to get rid of Donald before election day or own him unitil it. The case against Trump is a slam dunk in any properly conducted trial and the investigation will continue with witnesses and documents after the GOP senate acquits Trump. If the GOP senate acquits Trump it will go very badly for them in the 2020 elections, the Donald's actions and the democrats will make sure of that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Trump gets tossed out of office or loses in 2020, this is just one on a host of scandals that will keep legions of FBI agents and dozens of grand juries running, government investigations of all kinds and hundreds of criminal cases will sprout from this pile of shit like mushrooms. For Donald and his main minions everything is on the line, if they lose, there's a very good chance they will go to prison for a long time, along with Donald!
> 
> Mitch is between a rock and a very hard place in this situation with over 20 GOP senators up for reelection this cycle, Donald guilty as Hell with absolutely no defence and a ton of evidence. They also have a rabid base who clearly don't give a fuck if Donald is owned by Vlad, they don't care about facts, the rule of law, or the constitution either, they believe Donald, not the "fake" mainstream media that follow transnational journalistic standards and practices. Mitch wants to maintain his senate majority above all else when the SS Trumptanic goes ass up and takes the deep dive, he will need to get rid of Donald before election day or own him unitil it. The case against Trump is a slam dunk in any properly conducted trial and the investigation will continue with witnesses and documents after the GOP senate acquits Trump. If the GOP senate acquits Trump it will go very badly for them in the 2020 elections, the Donald's actions and the democrats will make sure of that.


Trump will resign on January 19th, 2021. Pence will become 46 for a day and pardon him for all federal crimes. The previous day Trump will have pardoned everyone else.

Trump will leave DC and not attend the swearing in of the elected 47 and will settle with the civil and state cases with the money he stole the previous 4 years.

Once gone, people will be thrilled and will try to keep him as far away from the news cycle as possible. Part of the settlements could be no social media or books.

And Pence really wants his picture on those restaurant presidential placemats so he'll pretty much do anything.

You heard it here first, right from the crystal ball.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2020)

STATEMENT OF JOHN R. BOLTON - John Bolton PAC | BoltonPAC.com


Accordingly, since my testimony is once again at issue, I have had to resolve the serious competing issues as best I could, based on careful consideration and study. I have concluded that, if the Senate issues a subpoena for my testimony, I am prepared to testify.




www.boltonpac.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 6, 2020)

Gangsta potus. What a legacy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> STATEMENT OF JOHN R. BOLTON - John Bolton PAC | BoltonPAC.com
> 
> 
> Accordingly, since my testimony is once again at issue, I have had to resolve the serious competing issues as best I could, based on careful consideration and study. I have concluded that, if the Senate issues a subpoena for my testimony, I am prepared to testify.
> ...


How embarrassing it will be when the Senate doesn't subpoena him and acquits the disgraced Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Trump will resign on January 19th, 2021. Pence will become 46 for a day and pardon him for all federal crimes. The previous day Trump will have pardoned everyone else.
> 
> Trump will leave DC and not attend the swearing in of the elected 47 and will settle with the civil and state cases with the money he stole the previous 4 years.
> 
> ...


Who will pardon Pence? No way will he pardon Trump, too much to account for, besides, he'd be the only one left holding the bag. Pence might be able to arrange a pardon for himself through Nancy Pelosi who could put in a good word with the next democratic POTUS, if he does what he's told.

I think Donald might get fucked at the senate trial by a secret vote, noway does Mitch wanna carry that fucker on his back into 2020, Trump left him out in the open with no case and no cover. Donald dumped the whole hot mess in Mitch's lap (couldn't have happened to a nicer guy) right before an election and said, "fix it"! Mitch will have a lot of shit to clean up with all those TV confessions by Donald, Mulveny and Rudy, also Lev is eager to testify and he's got documents, pictures, recordings and even videos! Mitch must be having the time of his fucking life.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2020)

Question I have on Bolton agreeing to testify. Should he be trusted to tell the truth at all, tRUmp is offering to give him the war with Iran that he has wanted for many years, quid pro quo?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Question I have on Bolton agreeing to testify. Should he be trusted to tell the truth at all, tRUmp is offering to give him the war with Iran that he has wanted for many years, quid pro quo?


Don't know but I suspect that he will tell the truth. He would sell more books if he did.

I guess my reasoning is that Bolton didn't suck up to Trump very much while he was in office and very much wants a career going forward. If he lies and exhonerates Trump, he won't have much of one - but if he tells the truth and the Trump house of cards collapses, he could play a pretty large role in whatever gets built afterword.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2020)

*How John Bolton just put the squeeze on Mitch McConnell over impeachment*








How John Bolton just put the squeeze on Mitch McConnell over impeachment


Former national security adviser John Bolton's surprise announcement Monday that he is willing to testify in the Senate's impeachment trial significantly raises the already massive stakes of the pending votes in the chamber as to how the trial of President Donald Trump will be conducted. And it...




www.cnn.com





(CNN)Former national security adviser John Bolton's surprise announcement Monday that he is willing to testify in the Senate's impeachment trial significantly raises the already massive stakes of the pending votes in the chamber as to how the trial of President Donald Trump will be conducted. And it puts even more pressure on Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell as he seeks to keep his 52 GOP colleagues in line as both sides prepare for the historic proceeding.

At the core of the debate over how the Senate impeachment trial will work is whether or not witnesses will be allowed to be called. In mid-December, Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer sent a letter to McConnell requesting that four witnesses be allowed to testify -- a list that included Bolton as well as acting White House chief of staff Mick Mulvaney.

McConnell promptly rejected that proposal from Schumer. "We don't create impeachments," McConnell said on the Senate floor. "We judge them."
But here's the catch: The rules of how a Senate trial will work -- with regard to calling witnesses and all the rest -- are determined by the Senate. In the last impeachment trial -- for Bill Clinton in January 1999 -- the rules package governing how the trial would proceed was approved 100-0. (Three witnesses were allowed to testify in that trial.) While McConnell has signaled that he will try to negotiate a deal with Schumer over the rules, it's hard to see how the two will find common ground -- especially over the question of witnesses.

All of which means that there will be a battle royale between the two leaders -- as Schumer seeks to lure four Republican senators to support his push for witnesses while McConnell tries to keep a majority in support of holding the line.
Prior to Bolton's announcement Monday, there were only small cracks in that Republican unity. Maine Sen. Susan Collins told a local radio station on New Year's Eve that she was "open to witnesses," before adding: "I think it's premature to decide who should be called until we see the evidence that is presented and get the answers to the questions that we senators can submit through the chief justice to both sides." Alaska Sen. Lisa Murkowski criticized McConnell for his coordination with the White House on impeachment but didn't come out directly in support of calling witnesses. And Utah Sen. Mitt Romney, a frequent critic of Trump, was noncommittal last month when asked whether he supported the calling of witnesses. "It's not that I don't have any point of view; it's just that I'm not willing to share that point of view till I've had the chance to talk to others and get their perspectives," he told The Washington Post.

Bolton's willingness to testify could very well change that math for McConnell. After all, Bolton, serving as national security adviser, was right in the heart of the administration's action toward Ukraine -- he was in that role when Trump spoke with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky in July 2019 and asked for the foreign leader to look into debunked allegations of wrongdoing by former Vice President Joe Biden and his son, Hunter. And it was Bolton who, according to former National Security Council staffer Fiona Hill, told her that he was "not part of whatever drug deal [US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon] Sondland and Mulvaney are cooking up." (Hill testified to that under oath during the House impeachment hearings.)

In short: It's not much of a leap to assume that Bolton could shed light on the question at the heart of the impeachment trial: Was Trump, in asking Zelensky for an investigation into a possible 2020 rival, using his office for personal and political gain? Or was he simply acting to protect American interests -- and money -- abroad?
What we don't know is this: Does the possibility of Bolton testifying change the minds of Republican senators? (Remember that only four would need to side with Democrats in order for witnesses to be called.) Or can McConnell, who has proven over the past several decades to be one of the most able persuaders in American politics (witness Collins' support for Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh), settle the undoubtedly jangled nerves within his conference in the wake of this Bolton stunner?
Either way, McConnell's job got harder on Monday. Maybe much, much harder.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *How John Bolton just put the squeeze on Mitch McConnell over impeachment*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe McConnell will call up Michael Bolton. Trump supporters are too dumb to know the difference.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks like ole mitch has a problem.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214296824187695104


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2020)

I wonder if it's about the same percentage of people paid to attend his klan rallies?









We Analyzed Every Twitter Account Following Donald Trump: 61% Are Bots, Spam, Inactive, or Propaganda - SparkToro


Last week, SparkToro launched our third free tool, a service that analyzes Twitter accounts to estimate what percent of their followers are bots, spam,



sparktoro.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I wonder if it's about the same percentage of people paid to attend his klan rallies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214307350040981504


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2020)

Feds to Hand Over Roger Stone Records to Media Outlets


Federal prosecutors told a judge Monday they are prepared to release sealed materials in search and seizure warrants against Roger Stone issued during the FBI probe into the Trump campaign’s ties to Russia.




www.courthousenews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214307350040981504


i kept expecting a shark to leap out of the water and obliterate the raft....sort of disappointed that the shark doesn't get a chance to jump trump


----------



## topcat (Jan 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Trump will resign on January 19th, 2021. Pence will become 46 for a day and pardon him for all federal crimes. The previous day Trump will have pardoned everyone else.
> 
> Trump will leave DC and not attend the swearing in of the elected 47 and will settle with the civil and state cases with the money he stole the previous 4 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Feds to Hand Over Roger Stone Records to Media Outlets
> 
> 
> Federal prosecutors told a judge Monday they are prepared to release sealed materials in search and seizure warrants against Roger Stone issued during the FBI probe into the Trump campaign’s ties to Russia.
> ...


Roger Stone will soon be as forgotten as Paul Ryan


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 6, 2020)

Footnotes on wikipedia

blips on the radar of life


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2020)

lmao Trump's White House meltdown about his impeachment was ridiculous today. He is about as coherent as @Dats my bike punk 's rants.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 8, 2020)

Mnuchin begs Democrats to wait until after the election to disclose how much the Secret Service spends on Trump's travel


On Wednesday, the Washington Post reported that Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin is imploring Democrats to change draft legislation that would disclose how much the Secret Service spends securing President Donald Trump's travel, so that the information is only made public after the presidential...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Mnuchin begs Democrats to wait until after the election to disclose how much the Secret Service spends on Trump's travel
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, the Washington Post reported that Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin is imploring Democrats to change draft legislation that would disclose how much the Secret Service spends securing President Donald Trump's travel, so that the information is only made public after the presidential...
> ...


They estimated that Trump cost taxpayers more in his first year than Obama did in all 8 of his time as POTUS with his trips.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> They estimated that Trump cost taxpayers more in his first year than Obama did in all 8 of his time as POTUS with his trips.


I think it passed 150 million a while ago.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I think it passed 150 million a while ago.


https://trumpgolfcount.com/#services


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215344311820263425


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2020)

*What Will Happen to The Trump Toadies?*
*Look to Nixon’s defenders, and the Vichy collaborators, for clues.*








What Will Happen to the Trump Toadies?


Look to Nixon’s defenders, and the Vichy collaborators, for clues.




nymag.com





Irony, declared dead after 9/11, is alive and kicking in Trump’s America. It’s the concepts of truth and shame that are on life support. The definition of “facts” has been so thoroughly vandalized that Americans can no longer agree on what one is, and our president has barreled through so many crimes and misdemeanors with so few consequences that it’s impossible to gainsay his claim that he could shoot someone on Fifth Avenue and get away with it. Donald Trump proves daily that there is no longer any penalty for doing wrong as long as you deny everything, never say you’re sorry, and have co-conspirators stashed in powerful places to put the fix in.

No wonder so many fear that Trump will escape his current predicament scot-free, with a foregone acquittal at his impeachment trial in the GOP-controlled Senate and a pull-from-behind victory in November, buoyed by a booming economy, fractious Democrats, and a stacked Electoral College. The enablers and apologists who have facilitated his triumph over the rule of law happily agree. John Kennedy, the Louisiana senator who parrots Vladimir Putin’s talking points in his supine defense of Trump, acts as if there will never be a reckoning. While he has no relation to the president whose name he incongruously bears, his every craven statement bespeaks a confidence that history will count him among the knights of the buffet table in the gilded Mar-a-Lago renovation of Camelot. He is far from alone.

If we can extricate ourselves even briefly from our fatalistic fog, however, we might give some credence to a wider view. For all the damage inflicted since Inauguration Day 2017, America is still standing, a majority of Americans disapprove of Trump, and the laws of gravity, if not those of the nation, remain in full force. Moral gravity may well reassert its pull, too, with time. Rather than being the end of American history as we know it, the Trump presidency may prove merely a notorious chapter in that history. Heedless lapdogs like Kennedy, Devin Nunes, and Lindsey Graham are acting now as if there is no tomorrow, but tomorrow will come eventually, whatever happens in the near future, and Judgment Day could arrive sooner than they think. That judgment will be rendered by an ever-more demographically diverse America unlikely to be magnanimous toward cynical politicians who prioritized pandering to Trump’s dwindling all-white base over the common good.

All cults come to an end, often abruptly, and Trump’s Republican Party is nothing if not a cult. While cult leaders are generally incapable of remorse — whether they be totalitarian rulers, sexual Svengalis, or the self-declared messiahs of crackpot religions — their followers almost always pay a human and reputational price once the leader is toppled. We don’t know how and when Donald Trump will exit, but under any scenario it won’t be later than January 20, 2025. Even were he to be gone tomorrow, the legacy of his most powerful and servile collaborators is already indelibly bound to his.

Whether these enablers joined his administration in earnest, or aided and abetted it from elite perches in politics, Congress, the media, or the private sector, they will be remembered for cheering on a leader whose record in government (thus far) includes splitting up immigrant families and incarcerating their children in cages; encouraging a spike in racist, xenophobic, and anti-Semitic vigilantes; leveraging American power to promote ethnic cleansing abroad and punish political opponents at home; actively inciting climate change and environmental wreckage; and surrendering America’s national security to an international rogue’s gallery of despots.

That selective short list doesn’t take into account any new White House felonies still to come, any future repercussions here and abroad of Trump’s actions to date, or any previous foul deeds that have so far eluded public exposure. For all the technological quickening of the media pulse in this century, Trump’s collaborators will one day be viewed through the long lens of history like Nixon’s collaborators before them and the various fools, opportunists, and cowards who tried to appease Hitler in America, England, and France before that. Once Trump has vacated the Oval Office, and possibly for decades thereafter, his government, like any other deposed strongman’s, will be subjected to a forensic colonoscopy to root out buried crimes, whether against humanity or the rule of law or both. With time, everything will come out — it always does. With time, the ultimate fates of those brutalized immigrant and refugee families will emerge in full. And Trump’s collaborators, our Vichy Republicans, will own all of it — whether they were active participants in the wrongdoing like Jared Kushner, Stephen Miller, Kirstjen Nielsen, Mike Pompeo, and William Barr, or the so-called adults in the room who stood idly by rather than sound public alarms for the good of the Republic (e.g., Gary Cohn, John Kelly, Rex Tillerson), or those elite allies beyond the White House gates who pretended not to notice administration criminality and moral atrocities in exchange for favors like tax cuts and judicial appointments (from Mitch McConnell and Paul Ryan to Franklin Graham and Jerry Falwell Jr.).

Such Trump collaborators are kidding themselves if they think that post-Trump image-laundering through “good works” or sheer historical amnesia will cleanse their names of the Trump taint as easily as his residential complexes in Manhattan have shed their Trump signage. A century of history — and not just American history — says otherwise.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2020)

Seems like another impeachable offense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2020)

*White House Officials "Shushed" Lawmakers Who Asked Questions During Iran Briefing*




Sen. Mike Lee, a Republican, expressed his extreme discomfort with the way President Trump's team treated Congresspeople in a briefing about the administration's Iran strategy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2020)

Here's one that will get the youth vote out! Jesus, they'd be rioting in the streets like the sixties.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vermont bill would ban cellphone use for anyone under 21*








Vermont bill would ban cellphone use for anyone under 21


A Vermont lawmaker has introduced a new bill that would ban the use of cellphones by anyone under the age of 21. State Sen. John Rodgers’ proposal would punish anyone under the age threshold …




nypost.com





A Vermont lawmaker has introduced a new bill that would ban the use of cellphones by anyone under the age of 21.

State Sen. John Rodgers’ proposal would punish anyone under the age threshold found with a cellphone with up to one year in prison, a $1,000 fine or both, news station WPTZ reported.

Rodgers argued that young people are too immature to use cellphones, citing the role the devices play in fatal car crashes.

“In light of the dangerous and life-threatening consequences of cellphone use by young people, it is clear that persons under 21 years of age are not developmentally mature enough to safely possess them, just as the General Assembly has concluded that persons under 21 years of age are not mature enough to possess firearms, smoke cigarettes or consume alcohol,” the bill says, according to the outlet.

The bill also argues that cellphones are a driving force in bullying and can fuel radicalization.

“The Internet and social media, accessed primarily through cell phones, are used to radicalize and recruit terrorists, fascists, and other extremists. Cell phones have often been used by mass shooters of younger ages for research on previous shootings,” the bill reads.

But even Rodgers said he may not vote for the legislation, adding that he just wanted to make a point.

“I have no delusions that it’s going to pass. I wouldn’t probably vote for it myself,” he told the Times Argus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2020)

But if they don't carry a cell phone how will their every move be tracked?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2020)

Dear Colleague on Next Steps on Impeachment


For weeks now, Senate Republican Leader Mitch McConnell has been engaged in tactics of delay in presenting transparency, disregard for the American people’s interest for a fair trial and dismissal of the facts.




www.speaker.gov


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here's one that will get the youth vote out! Jesus, they'd be rioting in the streets like the sixties.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Vermont bill would ban cellphone use for anyone under 21*
> 
> ...


"Too immature to use cellphones" but not too immature to go to war in Iraq. Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 10, 2020)

Teen-Texting QAnon Creep Quits Campaign


Michael Moates tried to make the jump from hanging out with the White House press corps and dabbling in conspiracies to running for Congress. It did not go well.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Teen-Texting QAnon Creep Quits Campaign
> 
> 
> Michael Moates tried to make the jump from hanging out with the White House press corps and dabbling in conspiracies to running for Congress. It did not go well.
> ...


He was just following the example of his orange hero by going after underage girls.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Seems like another impeachable offense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453558


Take Two?

Pic from ISIS leader assassination.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 10, 2020)

DOJ investigation into Clinton pushed by Trump comes up empty: report


A Justice Department investigation into Trump's baseless claims of corruption at the Clinton Foundation ends with a whimper.




www.salon.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2020)

*Trump reportedly told associates he killed Qassem Soleimani because he was under pressure from GOP senators before his impeachment trial...*

Associated Press/Alex Brandon


President Donald Trump told associates that he assassinated Iran's top military leader last week *in part to appease Republican senators who will play a crucial role in his Senate impeachment trial, *The Wall Street Journal reported on Thursday.
In a lengthy piece detailing how the president's top advisers coalesced behind the strike on Iranian Maj. Gen. Qassem Soleimani, The Journal reported that Trump had told associates he felt pressure from the senators.
One of Trump's most outspoken supporters, GOP Sen. Lindsey Graham, appears to be the *only* congressional lawmaker Trump briefed about his plan to assassinate Soleimani in the days leading up to the strike.
Graham has criticized the president's foreign-policy choices in the past — most notably Trump's withdrawal of troops from northern Syria and his handling of Saudi Arabia.
Publicly, Trump has said he approved the strike on Soleimani because the general was plotting to bomb the US Embassy in Iraq. The administration *has not* provided evidence to support this claim. ( Anybody surprised ? ) 
*President Donald Trump told associates that he assassinated Iran's top military leader last week in part to appease Republican senators who'll play a crucial role in his Senate impeachment trial, *The Wall Street Journal reported on Thursday.

In a lengthy piece detailing how the president's top advisers coalesced behind the strike on Iranian Maj. Gen. Qassem Soleimani, The Journal reported that *Trump had told associates he felt pressured to satisfy senators who were pushing for stronger US action against Soleimani and who will run defense for him on impeachment.*

One of Trump's most outspoken supporters, GOP Sen. Lindsey Graham, appears to be the only congressional lawmaker Trump briefed about his plan to assassinate Soleimani in the days leading up to the strike.

"I was briefed about the potential operation when I was down in Florida," Graham told Fox News. "I appreciate being brought into the orbit."

The South Carolina Republican, an Iran hawk, celebrated the controversial strike, which the administration did not seek congressional authorization to carry out. After Iran retaliated by hitting US-occupied Iraqi bases on Tuesday, Graham called the move "an act of war."

Graham has criticized the president's foreign-policy choices in the past — most notably Trump's withdrawal of troops from northern Syria and his handling of Saudi Arabia following the country's murder of the journalist Jamal Khashoggi, a US resident.

Trump said on Thursday that he approved the strike on Soleimani because the general was plotting to bomb the US Embassy in Iraq.

*But the administration hasn't released any evidence *to support the claim that Iran was planning such an attack on the embassy, or any other imminent attack.

During an interview with Fox News on Thursday night, Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said that the Trump administration didn't know "precisely when" or "precisely where" an attack would have targeted.

Democratic lawmakers — and a few Republicans — were infuriated by a classified briefing they received from the Trump administration on Wednesday concerning the US strike that killed Soleimani and a top Iraqi militant leader.

The lawmakers said they weren't provided any evidence of an imminent and specific threat posed by Soleimani — evidence of which is required to legally launch an attack without congressional authorization.

Republican Sen. Mike Lee called the briefing, which Pompeo helped lead, "probably the worst briefing, at least on a military issue, I've seen in nine years I've been here."

History will show Trump as the most scandal ridden , deceptive , criminally connected piece of shit President , America ever elected. 
All those Dystopian video games you played .... has become reality. 
Canada , Mars , Inter-dimensional rift are all looking pretty fuckin good ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2020)

*And Part 2 from PUPPETFUCK PENCE ....


Mike Pence Claims Intelligence Behind Soleimani Hit Too Sensitive For Congress..... ( It’s TOO SENSITIVE TO SHARE )  *


The information supporting the Trump administration’s *rationale* for assassinating Iran’s top commander is simply too sensitive to share with Congress, Vice President Mike Pence flatly insisted in an NBC interview Thursday.

Gen. Qassem Soleimani had to be killed last week because he was orchestrating an “imminent” attack on Americans, the Trump administration has claimed.

*But Pence said the information backing up that claim can’t be shared. “*Some of the most compelling evidence that Qassem Soleimani was preparing an imminent attack against American forces and American personnel also represents some of the most sensitive intelligence that we have,” Pence said on the “Today” show. “*It could compromise those sources and methods.”

( insert laughter .... ) *

Pence was responding to a scathing attack by Utah GOP Sen. Mike Lee on the Trump administration’s briefing to lawmakers about the attack. Lee called the briefing so devoid of substance that it was “insulting and demeaning.” It was “probably the worst briefing, at least on a military issue, I’ve seen in my nine years” in the Senate, Lee said.

Classified information — including highly sensitive information — is often shared with members of Congress, noted Sen. Tammy Duckworth (D-Ill.). It could have been presented to fewer senators on the appropriate committees, or with more identifying source information eliminated, she said on CNN.

“*They refused to do even that*,” Duckworth noted. “*They could not address*” the issue of the imminence of an Iranian attack on a U.S. target, she said, adding, “*They showed nothing to us that we couldn’t see in the media.*”

Duckworth said the attitude was: “You’re just going to have to go along with what we say. That’s not how our system of checks and balances works.”

The Trump administration was supposed to demonstrate to Congress that such an attack was legal. Without such intelligence, Congress can only take President Donald Trump at his word. The Washington Post has documented that Trump has made false or misleading claims more than 15,000 times since the start of his term.

Pence insisted that those who were made aware of the intelligence “in real time” know that Trump “made the right decision.” 

As for Trump, he appeared mystified by Lee’s criticism. “I get along great with Mike Lee. I’ve never seen him like that,” Trump told reporters at the White House Thursday.

Trump claimed “numerous senators and numerous congressmen and women” said the briefing for lawmakers on the attack was “the greatest presentation they’ve ever had.” That appears to contradict Pence, who revealed that the key intelligence he said supported the attack was not provided.

Vote Asteroid 2020 .... * grabs popcorn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2020)

Soleimani was planning to bang melania and Karen?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2020)

*Another Vindication For Clinton As Probe Reportedly Hits Dead End | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow relays reporting from the Washington Post and CNN that a federal investigation into Hillary Clinton, the Clinton Foundation, Uranium One, and other pet right-wing narratives has found nothing worthy of criminal investigation, and reviews the other such investigations and suggestive media reports that have previously failed to incriminate Clinton. Aired on 01/10/20.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 11, 2020)

trump assassinated a General of a sovereign nation and ended up also responsible for killing 176 innocent people. No assassination, no airliner down. There’s your fucking messiah!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump assassinated a General of a sovereign nation and ended up also responsible for killing 176 innocent people. No assassination, no airliner down. There’s your fucking messiah!


Bingo. Idiots with big boy toys. He couldn't pass the background check I went through to work at missile sites in the usaf. At the psych eval they would laugh at his ass.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *And Part 2 from PUPPETFUCK PENCE ....
> 
> 
> Mike Pence Claims Intelligence Behind Soleimani Hit Too Sensitive For Congress..... ( It’s TOO SENSITIVE TO SHARE ) *
> ...


Trump and klan are liars.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 11, 2020)

Tillerson was right, fucking idiot cant even lie well.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2020)

Experts find more than 30 U.S. voting systems connected to internet


A team of election security experts used a “Google for servers” to challenge claims that voting machines do not connect to the internet and found some did.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 11, 2020)

I feel safe.
trump should start a space force.

So far, the aircraft remain a mystery. Officials in multiple counties say they have not been able to determine who is flying them or why. The Federal Aviation Administration is now investigating, an agency spokesman told The Washington Post on Thursday.








FAA launches investigation into mysterious drones flying in patterns over Colorado, Nebraska


The drones appear after dark, flying in formation over swaths of land in rural Colorado and Nebraska. For weeks, they have dominated headlines in local newspapers, fueled intense speculation on social media and unsettled residents, who have flooded law enforcement with calls.



www.stripes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2020)

*While Trump Is Golfing, We're All Paying To Protect Him*




The Secret Service spent over $500,000 on golf carts in the last year, but if the Trump administration has its way we may never know how much the American people have spent in total to protect the President during his golf outings.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Secret Service spent over $500,000 on golf carts in the last year, but if the Trump administration has its way we may never know how much the American people have spent in total to protect the President during his golf outings.


"I'm the most transparent President in history" - Donald Trump


----------



## luvtogrow (Jan 11, 2020)

Liberals luv to tell people what to do and think. We'll see wtf is up this November!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 11, 2020)

Evangelicals elected the Abomination of Desolations.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2020)

luvtogrow said:


> Liberals luv to tell people what to do and think. We'll see wtf is up this November!


Lock him up.....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2020)

luvtogrow said:


> Liberals luv to tell people what to do and think. We'll see wtf is up this November!


"TDS" is strong on this one


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 11, 2020)

Trump Suggests He’d Block Bolton Testimony “For the Sake of the Office”


President Donald Trump speaks to members of the media as then-National Security Adviser John Bolton listens during a meeting with President of Romania Klaus Iohannis in the Oval Office of the White House on August 20, 2019 in Washington, D.C. Alex Wong/Getty Images President Donald Trump...




news.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2020)

*The Future Of The Trump ‘Cult’ | The Last Word | MSNBC*





NY Magazine writer-at-large Frank Rich tells Lawrence O'Donnell that history shows Republicans working for, enabling and defending Donald Trump will pay a reputation price because “with time, everything will come out - it always does.” Aired on 01/09/20.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks like they're going after the propaganda network, about fucking time.










Federal investigation into Fox News involves "financial crimes experts"


The investigation comes after a series of lawsuits and high-profile departures from the network




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like they're going after the propaganda network, about fucking time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they'll find out who's getting paid off to air that entertainment on Military Bases.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like they're going after the propaganda network, about fucking time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two year old article


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Two year old article


LOL, I usually check that first. These kinda stories are coming like a tsunami, guess I missed one.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 12, 2020)

What is crazy is he wont be impeached...How can you not see that it will never happen.

I am outside looking in and i see the math. 

You can bitch about it but he is getting reelected...like it or not.

Back to grow pics...the stupid abides heavily in this thread !.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2020)

IMPOTUS


----------



## gwheels (Jan 12, 2020)

IMPOTUS POTUS regardless...the ww3 starter...He is your leader...you should get more people to vote or something.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2020)

Trump is addicted to Adderall.
In this picture of his fat ass stuffing his face you can see in the open drawer behind him is a slew of cold medicine drugs from Canada , U.K. and Mexico. These countries have no restrictions on cutting their meds with speed like elements. And look what a dirty slob he is ,when no one is around to clean up after him. He has tar stained underwear and 
Melania has to lick his dirty chocolate balls clean every night and also lick his asshole clean all
while swinging on a poll.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2020)

gwheels said:


> What is crazy is he wont be impeached...How can you not see that it will never happen.
> 
> I am outside looking in and i see the math.
> 
> ...


He’s impeached already jenius


----------



## spek9 (Jan 12, 2020)

gwheels said:


> What is crazy is he wont be impeached...How can you not see that it will never happen.
> 
> I am outside looking in and i see the math.


Trump *WAS* impeached. The next phase is deciding whether to kick him out of office. Please, do some research and gain a bit of understanding before speaking.

I wouldn't trust your math. First, math has no part in the impeachment process, particularly *after* impeachment has already occurred.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Two year old article


It turns out they may be trying to revive this or tie it to something else. tRUmp and Barr killed it and fired the federal prosecutor that was running it. Might be something here still to come.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2020)

gwheels said:


> What is crazy is he wont be impeached.


did you miss the House vote?


----------



## spek9 (Jan 12, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> did you miss the House vote?


Like most Trump supporters, they are bereft of intelligent and critical thinking, with tunnel vision understanding that anything beyond what's on Fox news hasn't happened.

Not to mention, that fact and reality play no part in their existence, and when called on it, they'll evade by either changing the topic or resorting to name calling and insults.

I find it extremely ironic that the very people who rely on all of the public systems that this administration is destroying are the very ones who support him. I suppose they are literally getting what they deserve.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 12, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Trump *WAS* impeached. The next phase is deciding whether to kick him out of office. Please, do some research and gain a bit of understanding before speaking.
> 
> I wouldn't trust your math. First, math has no part in the impeachment process, particularly *after* impeachment has already occurred.


OK to better phrase it .... he will not get kicked out of office and will get 1 more term..It is logical.

Logic is not feelings...it is logic.

But when it goes down i can be there to say WTF were you thinking.

I am Canadian...I think we should have a go fund me page for MOABS...

and i voted for Trudeau so whatcha got.

I am back to growing buds very soon...

My black wife died and i am raising our wondeful son we had together..so racist aint going to work...

I dont support trump i am Canadian..i just dont understand how you can be so obstuse.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2020)

gwheels said:


> OK to better phrase it .... he will not get kicked out of office and will get 1 more term..It is logical.
> 
> Logic is not feelings...it is logic.
> 
> But when it goes down i can be there to say WTF were you thinking.


Gender is a social construct and there are more than two biological sexes

you sad little bigot


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Bugeye (Jan 12, 2020)

I am excited for the senate impeachment trial. Pelosi holding the impeachment referrals has only made it more exciting. Cheers!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> I am excited for the senate impeachment trial. Pelosi holding the impeachment referrals has only made it more exciting. Cheers!


your dear leader just said he doesn’t want a trial


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2020)

Pretty funny how HRC keeps getting exonerated and the orange menace and his pals are convicted one by one, winning.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2020)

The stink of impeachment will never wash away, IMPOTUS.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Ok


whenever I’m innocent I always make sure to hide hundreds of documents and dozens of witnesses


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 12, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> whenever I’m innocent I always make sure to hide hundreds of documents and dozens of witnesses


Let’s move past Fast and Furious.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 12, 2020)

Trump is such a bone spur coward.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Let’s move past Fast and Furious.


ah yes there’s that trademark republican style

Manufacture a scandal out of nothing then hold onto the fake rage forever


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 12, 2020)

Nah, it was an amazing blueprint for Trump to follow.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214394027845414912


----------



## spek9 (Jan 12, 2020)

"Why should I have the stigma of Impeachment attached to my name" -Donald Trump

...all I see is: The Biggest Stigma! The BESTEST Stigma! The most BEAUTIFUL Stigma in the history of the WORLD!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2020)

Ex-prosecutor laughs at idea Rudy Giuliani would be helpful to Trump in impeachment trial: He ‘can’t zip up his pants’


Former federal prosecutor Cynthia Alksne can’t stop laughing at Rudy Giuliani for thinking that he’s going to defend the president before the U.S. Senate or even the Supreme Court during the impeachment. In an interview with Fox News Saturday, Giuliani proposed that President Donald Trump and...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Nah, it was an amazing blueprint for Trump to follow.


It was less than a nothingburger by your standards, which are apparently based on being a two faced rat


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2020)

Fucking cults.










White House says Trump will issue new rules to expand ‘constitutional prayer’ in public schools


President Donald Trump plans to introduce new guidance for expanding “constitutional prayer” in public schools. According to CBS News broadcaster Steven Portnoy, Trump’s schedule for Thursday includes an announcement about “guidance on constitutional prayer in public schools.” In addition to...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 13, 2020)

Jailiani


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Fucking cults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Madrassas


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 13, 2020)

I heard Trump was impeached. And Hillary was investigated and it was found she did nothing wrong. Crazy stuff...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2020)

Hope they keep them coming one after the other.










Pelosi Opens The Door To New Articles Of Impeachment Against Trump


Speaker Nancy Pelosi made it clear on Sunday that new articles of impeachment could be coming against Donald Trump.




www.politicususa.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2020)

luvtogrow said:


> Liberals luv to tell people what to do and think. We'll see wtf is up this November!


Brought to you by the talking heads that are telling you what the Liberals are all about while they sell Trump's lies to his cult.


gwheels said:


> What is crazy is he wont be impeached...How can you not see that it will never happen.
> 
> I am outside looking in and i see the math.
> 
> ...


He is already impeached, and will always have that note by his name. 


gwheels said:


> IMPOTUS POTUS regardless...the ww3 starter...He is your leader...you should get more people to vote or something.


Obvious troll for Dear Leader when he had about 3 million less votes than Hillary Clinton in 2016.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> I am excited for the senate impeachment trial. Pelosi holding the impeachment referrals has only made it more exciting. Cheers!


Aww, look at you being all excited for another farce senate vote. It's been a while since you guys had a easy enough win to troll the libs with huh.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 14, 2020)

His re-election campaign is under way....








Russians Reportedly Hacked Ukrainian Firm At Center Of Trump Impeachment Scandal


The timing of the operation suggests that the Russian agents could be searching for material that is damaging to the Bidens.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 14, 2020)

What a liar...








Trump Accused of Playing Politics With Treasury Report on China


The U.S.’s abrupt declaration on Monday that China is no longer a currency cheat -- two days before the signing of a trade deal with Beijing -- shows how President Donald Trump has turned a routine, technical report on foreign exchange into a political cudgel. “It’s absolutely being used as a...




news.google.com


----------



## luvtogrow (Jan 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Brought to you by the talking heads that are telling you what the Liberals are all about while they sell Trump's lies to his cult.
> 
> He is already impeached, and will always have that note by his name.
> 
> Obvious troll for Dear Leader when he had about 3 million less votes than Hillary Clinton in 2016.


Troll calling others trolls. You are very full of yourself.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

Oh look, a retard.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2020)

luvtogrow said:


> Troll calling others trolls. You are very full of yourself.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 14, 2020)

luvtogrow said:


> Troll calling others trolls. You are very full of yourself.



Hello.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 14, 2020)

Lev Parnas Seen in Photo With Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner


The picture, published here for the first time, indicates the indicted Giuliani associate had at least one encounter with the president’s daughter and her husband.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

Looks like the GOP think there will be witnesses, they're trying to make it hard for the public to know what is said and what evidence there is.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

Looks like they were about to wack a US ambassador to shut her up.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

Anyone think they are worried about being caught rigging an election, they were going to kill a US ambassador.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like they were about to wack a US ambassador to shut her up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456538




That is crazy.

I had to look up who this Hyde guy is:


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

Here are 7 stunning new pieces of impeachment evidence just released by the House


House Intelligence Committee Chair Adam Schiff, a California Democrat, dropped a new slate of deeply revealing evidence Tuesday night in the impeachment case against President Donald Trump.Though the evidence doesn't change the basic narrative of the case against Trump — that he and a group of...




www.alternet.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4456549
> 
> That is crazy.
> 
> I had to look up who this Hyde guy is:


They are all organized crime people.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

Pelosi Statement on New Reports of Russian Government Hacking


The alarming reports that the Russian Government is continuing to interfere in our elections to benefit the President and to undermine our democracy highlight the urgent need for action.




www.speaker.gov


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2020)

Here comes "The 2nd Impeachment of Donald Trump"..........thump will soon hold the record for most impeachments.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 14, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They are all organized crime people.


Religion is organized crime.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Here comes "The 2nd Impeachment of Donald Trump"..........thump will soon hold the record for most impeachments.


and everybody in the neighborhood thought the kid from Queens with bone spurs would never amount to nuthin'.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4456549
> 
> That is crazy.
> 
> I had to look up who this Hyde guy is:


and the Lp is Lev Parnas? the green text?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They are all organized crime people.


If they lose in 2020 they will all go down and they know it, you're dealing with desperate people and Trump is the most desperate of all. It's a classic conspiracy case and they will all go away for life if they lose in 2020. Trump might go down over this shit though, he doesn't trust Mitch and shouldn't, Mitch will lose his senate majority if he acquits Trump, there is just too much evidence. The senate might not hear from Rudy and Lev, but the house will, along with a lot of other witnesses, Mitch knows this and will he will be tied to a completely out of control Trump right up to the election, if he acquits.

Just a simple majority would make the senate deliberations and vote a secret one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they lose in 2020 they will all go down and they know it, your dealing with desperate people and Trump is the most desperate of all. It's a classic conspiracy case and they will all go away for life if they lose in 2020. Trump might go down over this shit though, he doesn't trust Mitch and shouldn't, Mitch will lose his senate majority if he acquits Trump, there is just too much evidence. The senate might not hear from Rudy and Lev, but the house will, along with a lot of other witnesses, Mitch knows this and will he will be tied to a completely out of control Trump right up to the election, if he acquits.
> 
> Just a simple majority would make the senate deliberations and vote a secret one.


gotta love GOP infighting. couldn't happen to a more corrupt party.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 14, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the GOP think there will be witnesses, they're trying to make it hard for the public to know what is said and what evidence there is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456482


Trumps loves Leaks so he shouldn't mind the Dem Senators giving a play by play during every break.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> and the Lp is Lev Parnas? the green text?


I am pretty sure that all of these texts came from him so it makes sense. At least that is what I thought too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I am pretty sure that all of these texts came from him so it makes sense. At least that is what I thought too.


somebody got some 'splainin to do. Shifty Schiff is gonna have a field day with Lev. And no way Lev is gonna be played as a fool by Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

The state dept made the ambassador leave the country because of a threat to her safety by the president, let that sink in.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 14, 2020)

Roy Cohn 1, Marie Yavanovitch Nil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2020)

Lev has gotta be making Donald nervous!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*See Lev Parnas' note sent as new impeachment evidence*




House Democrats have announced they will present new evidence from indicted Rudy Giuliani associate Lev Parnas at the Senate trial of President Donald Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The state dept made the ambassador leave the country because of a threat to her safety by the president, let that sink in.


Fat Donnie put a hit on her! His buddy Vlad kinda specializes in that shit, so it would be wise to take it seriously.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

I like the sound of this.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2020)

I just worry that Lev is playing some con game. I don't know anything about these jokers, outside of what they are dumping to burn Trump to the news, but time will tell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2020)

*Cuomo: Trump can't win without doing this*




CNN's Chris Cuomo says that President Donald Trump has a triple step pattern of lying, then denying, then defying.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

I follow some people that have been right about everything coming out and they have been saying that we will see the whole ugly truth about tRUmp and his buddies being guilty of treason.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I just worry that Lev is playing some con game. I don't know anything about these jokers, outside of what they are dumping to burn Trump to the news, but time will tell.


If Lev doesn't roll over he will have lots of time in prison, Lev is an old rat from way back and has "cooperated" with the feds before, he knows the ropes! It looks like he's hoarded evidence to cover his ass too, cell phone recordings, videos, documents etc. Lev is coming to congress with receipts and has Rudy by the balls! I wonder if Igor is gonna squeal too, it looks like Lev planned for this possibility and kept notes.

Don't forget the ton of evidence the feds have from Michael Cohen's documents and cellphones, not to mention they've got Donald's bean counter weasel face by the balls too. Busting Donald and putting him away forever would be child's play, as soon as he's out of office he will be indicted. Being POTUS is the only thing keeping him from wearing an orange jumpsuit and he knows it.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 14, 2020)

♫ The wheels on the bus will go over Rudy, over Rudy, over Rudy... ♫


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

‘Trump Is Giving Beijing A Blank Check’ With His China Trade Deal


“It appears that Wall Street—along with its various alums at Treasury, the National Economic Council and the U.S. trade representative’s office—have sandbagged the president."




www.forbes.com


----------



## efi2 (Jan 14, 2020)

Just had to look at this tread.
Wow you people see alot of thing i dont.
Trump impeached never going to happen .LET ME JUST SAY I AM AMERICAN FIRST.
the democrats are the most anti- AMERICAN party in AMERICA. Now republicans have. Little care for the working AMERICANS .Trump is the only polictician that is actual doing something for AMERICA.
If you would like to see some info other than ccn ,msnbc you know the mockingbird media.




 



,




,




,




 .,
https://youtu.be/QrI2wr_-Fvg


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2020)

Oh look, a retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2020)

efi2 said:


> Just had to look at this tread.
> Wow you people see alot of thing i dont.
> Trump impeached never going to happen .LET ME JUST SAY I AM AMERICAN FIRST.


He was already impeached, russian


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2020)

*See The Bombshell Letter: Giuliani Had Trump's 'Knowledge And Consent' For Secret Ukraine Meeting*




Democrats reveal new evidence in the Trump impeachment case, including a previously undisclosed letter from Rudy Giuliani to then-Ukrainian President-elect Zelensky. The letter requests a meeting to discuss a “special request” from Trump with the President’s “knowledge and consent.” Former Federal Prosecutor John Flannery says the letter reveals Giuliani acknowledges his request is “out of channels.” Aired on 01/14/20.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 14, 2020)

efi2 said:


> Just had to look at this tread.
> Wow you people see alot of thing i dont.
> Trump impeached never going to happen .LET ME JUST SAY I AM AMERICAN FIRST.
> the democrats are the most anti- AMERICAN party in AMERICA. Now republicans have. Little care for the working AMERICANS .Trump is the only polictician that is actual doing something for AMERICA.
> If you would like to see some info other than ccn ,msnbc you know the mockingbird media.


are you aware that all you are doing is making the republican party as a whole look like total idiots by posting that ridiculous trash? I know all you real "AMERICANS" don't believe in that fakenews, witchcraft known as independent thought, but come on... you all can't really be that stupid... and you probably can't see what is blatantly there, because your head got stuck while you were kissing trumps ass. Oh, and you might want to work on your English... "AMERICANS" might find it a little more convincing if you can know how speak.


----------



## efi2 (Jan 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *See The Bombshell Letter: Giuliani Had Trump's 'Knowledge And Consent' For Secret Ukraine Meeting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The house is done .the house can not add more to nothing they had ,have or going to bring up.
It now in the senate's hands .would love to see shift? nadder?and pelois in the witness stand .
That never going to happen either .
I know most people dont know the three branches of goverment or their function .


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2020)

efi2 said:


> The house is done .the house can not add more to nothing they had ,have or going to bring up.
> It now in the senate's hands .would love to see shift? nadder?and pelois in the witness stand .
> That never going to happen either .
> I know most people dont know the three branches of goverment or their function .


Your Russian accent is atrocious


----------



## efi2 (Jan 14, 2020)

SFnone said:


> are you aware that all you are doing is making the republican party as a whole look like total idiots by posting that ridiculous trash? I know all you real "AMERICANS" don't believe in that fakenews, witchcraft known as independent thought, but come on... you all can't really be that stupid... and you probably can't see what is blatantly there, because your head got stuck while you were kissing trumps ass. Oh, and you might want to work on your English... "AMERICANS" might find it a little more convincing if you can know how speak.


No need to .
So I will make assumption just like you (without belittling someone that does not see things the way I do).
You believe in climate change ( isnt it 68-72 degrees 7/24 365 )
I did belittle ,put down ,talk down or criticize anyone.I SEE DIFFERENT THAN YOU.
Maybe I do need to work on my english ,most the time the thought get across and if it does not oh well NEXT!
As an AMERICAN I DO NOT SUPSCRIPE TO PUTING PEOPLE ON A PEDASTAL ( will reconize those who can do what I can not and learn from it ) 
Trump is just a man putting the AMERICAN TAX PAYER FIRST -- WHAT A BLOODY CONCEPT
NO RAYOLITIES.NO KINGS OR QUEENS. OR GODS.


----------



## efi2 (Jan 14, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Your Russian accent is atrocious


How about that uranium - search uranium one clinton sold 1/4 of AMERICAN uranium to russia


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 14, 2020)

efi2 said:


> How about that uranium - search uranium one clinton sold 1/4 of AMERICAN uranium to russia


That was 2016, cabbage butt


----------



## efi2 (Jan 14, 2020)

democrats want to disarm law bidding AMERICANS ABSURD.
1 surpreme court ruled police are not legally bound to protect us.
2 they couldnt even protect jeffery epstein in jail cell .
how are they going protect us in the public?


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 14, 2020)

efi2 said:


> democrats want to disarm law bidding AMERICANS ABSURD.
> 1 surpreme court ruled police are not legally bound to protect us.
> 2 they couldnt even protect jeffery epstein in jail cell .
> how are they going protect us in the public?


Russians don't have gun rights, 

How are you still alive?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2020)

efi2 said:


> democrats want to disarm law bidding AMERICANS ABSURD.
> 1 surpreme court ruled police are not legally bound to protect us.
> 2 they couldnt even protect jeffery epstein in jail cell .
> how are they going protect us in the public?


By the time Donald is done with yer asshole you'll have to crawl on all fours. You'll be lucky to own repeating arms by the time they are done.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2020)

efi2 said:


> How about that uranium - search uranium one clinton sold 1/4 of AMERICAN uranium to russia


That is incorrect


----------



## shimbob (Jan 14, 2020)

efi2 said:


> How about that uranium - search uranium one clinton sold 1/4 of AMERICAN uranium to russia


hey, *psss*, check this out: https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/justice-dept-winds-down-clinton-related-inquiry-once-championed-by-trump-it-found-nothing-of-consequence/2020/01/09/ca83932e-32f9-11ea-a053-dc6d944ba776_story.html


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2020)

efi2 said:


> No need to .
> So I will make assumption just like you (without belittling someone that does not see things the way I do).
> You believe in climate change ( isnt it 68-72 degrees 7/24 365 )
> I did belittle ,put down ,talk down or criticize anyone.I SEE DIFFERENT THAN YOU.
> ...


thump is an admitted serial sexual predator and belongs behind bars.....lock him up


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 14, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Oh, and you might want to work on your English... "AMERICANS" might find it a little more convincing if you can know how speak.


Tonto know how speak


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2020)

I just love this Lev guy! He's gonna be a star! With this shit coming out they can forget a quick and quiet senate trial with no witnesses, Lev and his documents (and recordings) will be in the house investigations and on the record, along with a ton of other stuff. It looks like it's gonna be a long senate trial with witnesses, Donald is in deep doo doo. Will the house committees continue with the investigations and heat during the impeachment trial and call witnesses too? The investigation is ongoing so I imagine more shit like this will come out during the senate trial as the democrats pile on.

I hope the fucker panics and runs for Russia on AF1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The stunning new texts, documents, and impeachment evidence released by the House, explained*
*Rudy Giuliani’s fixer, Lev Parnas, turned over documents. They’re very ugly.*









The stunning new texts and documents, explained.


Rudy Giuliani’s fixer, Lev Parnas, turned over documents. They’re very ugly.




www.vox.com





The House Intelligence Committee quietly released a new batch of impeachment inquiry evidence Tuesday evening: documents provided by Rudy Giuliani’s fixer for Ukraine, Lev Parnas.

And boy, are they ugly.

The documents, which include Parnas’s handwritten notes, copies of text messages, and other correspondence, reveal some new information — including that Giuliani claimed to be acting with President Trump’s “knowledge and consent” in his communications with the Ukrainian government.

One handwritten note of Parnas’s, scribbled on Ritz-Carlton hotel stationery, clearly states his main objective in his dealings with Ukraine: to get Ukraine’s president to announce “the Biden case will be investigated.”

The documents also provide the strongest evidence yet that there was a corrupt understanding involving prosecutor general Yuriy Lutsenko (a Ukrainian official in the previous regime). Lutsenko offered to investigate Burisma and the Bidens — and, in exchange, he insisted that US Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch, whom he had clashed with, be fired. He made this quid pro quo clear in his messages to Parnas.

But most disturbing of all is a set of messages Parnas received from a person named Robert F. Hyde, a Republican congressional candidate. Hyde texted Parnas that he had people tracking Yovanovitch’s movements closely in Ukraine. He claimed he could tell whether her phone and computer were off. And he wrote: “If you want her out they need to make contact with security forces.” (It is not yet clear whether these claims by Hyde were true.)

There’s relatively little about Trump specifically here — Parnas was a degree removed from the president — but the overall takeaway is that the effort to get dirt on Biden stunk to high heaven of corruption.

*Who is Lev Parnas again?*
Lev Parnas is a Soviet-born US citizen now living in Florida who donated large sums of money to Republicans in recent years and became a close associate of Giuliani. Parnas and his colleague Igor Fruman ended up serving as Giuliani’s “fixers” in his search for dirt that would help Trump politically in Ukraine. They talked to Ukrainian officials and tried to help Giuliani get documents and meetings.

In October, though, Parnas and Fruman were indicted by the US Attorney’s Office for the Southern District of New York on charges of campaign finance law violations, regarding those hundreds of thousands of dollars they donated to Republicans in 2018. Since then, Fruman has been quiet — but Parnas went public, claiming through his lawyer that he had important information about the impeachment inquiry that Democrats would want.

The judge in Parnas’s case gave him permission to turn over some of the evidence prosecutors had obtained to House impeachment investigators. He has done so — and this is our first look at some of what he provided.

*Giuliani told the Ukrainians he was acting on Trump’s behalf*
First off, the documents make clear that Giuliani told the Ukrainians he was acting at Trump’s behest. He wrote a letter to Zelensky dated May 10, 2019, while Zelensky was still president-elect and shortly before he was inaugurated, asking for a meeting.

“In my capacity as personal counsel to President Trump and with his knowledge and consent, I request a meeting with you,” Giuliani wrote.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2020)

It seems that Donald has recruited every slimeball in America. I assume these clowns can be sued by the ambassador and others in civil court over this bullshit.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Shocking New Evidence Rocks Trump Impeachment Before Senate Trial | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rep. Jim Himes, member of the House Intelligence Committee, talks with Rachel Maddow about a new collection of evidence in the Donald Trump impeachment case that not only offers new insights into Donald Trump's behavior toward Ukraine, but exposes some shocking new sub-plots. Aired on 01/14/20.

It's gonna be a real shit show!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Document Release Exposes Trump Connections To Parnas, Fruman | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2020)

*House Intel Member: New Parnas Documents ‘Require Another Investigation’ | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Rep. Mike Quigley calls the new revelations in the Parnas-Giuliani documents "deeply disturbing" and asks, "Who gave the orders to do this, to surveil a U.S. ambassador?” and “Who was making these threats?” Jill Wine-Banks and Mieke Eoyang also discuss. Aired on 01/14/20.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2020)

After tons of evidence that frump is deplorable his minions either don't care, don't believe or don't listen. It's sad to say we have a low information situation. Trumpkins believe based upon emotions not logic.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2020)

efi2 said:


> It now in the senate's hands .would love to see shift? nadder?and pelois in the witness stand .


I are first AMERICAN Komrade too!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2020)

Lev Parnas and Rudy Giuliani have demolished Trump’s claims of innocence


Rudolph W. Giuliani, President Trump’s personal lawyer, arrives at Trump’s Mar-a-Lago resort in Palm Beach, Fla., on New Year’s Eve. (Jim Watson/AFP/Getty Images)Getty Images Americans who have been wondering why President Trump has taken the extraordinary step of trying to block every document...




news.google.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2020)

Trumpkins..








She was charged in the death of a former state senator. Now she's accused of plotting to kill victim's ex-husband


A woman arrested in the killing of a former Arkansas state senator is facing new charges after she attempted to hire inmates to kill her victim's ex-husband, authorities said. Sen. Linda Collins-Smith was found dead in her Randolph County home on June 4. Weeks later, state police arrested her...




news.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2020)

*Trump's Dishwasher Rant Is Highlight Of Rambling Pre-Debate Rally*





As the Democratic candidates prepped for their debate in Iowa, President Trump strung together a long, rambling list of complaints in front of his rally crowd in Wisconsin, including fresh concerns about water-efficient appliances.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2020)

Shake up at the home office.










Russian government quits as Putin plans to stay in power past 2024


President accepts PM’s resignation ahead of possible referendum of constitutional changes




www.theguardian.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2020)

Welcome retard.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks like the little pedophile doesn't want to give up power in 2024.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2020)

The dear leader only surrounds himself with the best and brightest.










New figure in Ukraine scandal was taken into police custody at Trump resort last year


This landscaper-turned-lobbyist claimed the Secret Service and a hit man were after him.




www.motherjones.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2020)

The dear leader has a decree.










Trump Demands That The Senate Not Hold His Impeachment Trial


In a tweet, Trump called on the Senate not hold an impeachment trial and to dismiss the articles of impeachment against him.




www.politicususa.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2020)

tRUmp told the truth about the Saudis giving 1 billion for military protection, he just forgot to mention that he got the money, not the USA.










Crown Prince bin Salman 'bribed' Trump, Saudi Twitter whistleblower claims


Mujtahidd alleges that boat linked to Trump's organisation was filled with $1bn in cash as a personal gift from bin Salman




www.middleeasteye.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp told the truth about the Saudis giving 1 billion for military protection, he just forgot to mention that he got the money, not the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Trump loses the election or gets impeached, MBS will most likely lose his head! They will chop the fucking thing off in Saudi if the CIA are let loose on his ass, he has a lot of enemies at home.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The dear leader has a decree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll lose his mind before this is done, if the senate has a full trial with witnesses and a secret vote, Donald might just be suddenly fucked and Pence would be POTUS. Donald's downfall could be sudden and deep, I'm sure there are indictments waiting for him when he is out of office, I don't think Pence would pardon anybody under these circumstances, especially Donald! I wonder if Donald has been ragging on Pence for a pardon for himself? If he could have got a Pence pardon he would have resigned by now, no way would Pence touch that hot potato.

I think the idea of a short trial without witnesses was for Donald's consumption, I figure Mitch might fuck him on the trial while avoiding the blame. Why would he and Lindsey say stupid shit before the trial about it being in the bag for Trump? Once they take the trial oath they won't speak like that! Besides Donald liked it, even though it practically guaranteed a full trial, the latest Lev Parnas revelations and documents made sure of that. The dye has been cast.

I figure a full trial with witnesses and a secret vote by the senate...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2020)

But Hillary....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2020)

Judge confirms Trump associate gave feds Osama bin Laden’s number


Felix Sater, who became an FBI informant after pleading guilty in a 1998 fraud scheme, later helped drive talks for a potential Trump Tower Moscow.




www.politico.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Trump 2020.


Thanks for making my ignore list!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Judge confirms Trump associate gave feds Osama bin Laden’s number
> 
> 
> Felix Sater, who became an FBI informant after pleading guilty in a 1998 fraud scheme, later helped drive talks for a potential Trump Tower Moscow.
> ...


Donald attracts slimeballs like flies to shit! How many fucking crooks does this guy consort with, I've lost count! Jesus, talk about trial of the century, the trials will go on for a century! There'll be a hundred grand juries before they're done. It was a wise move for the prison guards union to back Trump, he will provide them with lots of work and job security.


----------



## efi2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Leaders???
In the USA they are supose to represent 
WE THE PEOPLE.
That is not happening
The followers will follow .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2020)

efi2 said:


> Leaders???
> In the USA they are supose to represent
> WE THE PEOPLE.
> That is not happening
> The followers will follow .


Hillary got 3mil more votes than thump......"We the People"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2020)

BBC's assessment of the China "Trade Deal":

Winners: Donald Trump and President Xi. Also, Mexico, Vietnam, Taiwan and other global competitors of the US.

Losers: American consumers and businesses.

But hey, rednecks are still white. So there's that.

MAGA, motherfuckers!


----------



## efi2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Russians don't have gun rights,
> 
> How are you still alive?





shimbob said:


> hey, *psss*, check this out: https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/justice-dept-
> [QUOTE="shimbob, post: 15256365, member: 983112"]
> hey, *psss*, check this out: [URL]https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/justice-dept-winds-down-clinton-related-inquiry-once-championed-by-trump-it-found-nothing-of-consequence/2020/01/09/ca83932e-32f9-11ea-a053-dc6d944ba776_story.html


Could not read the post you pasted lm on old table just both menu and ads asking me to subscripe i will look elsewhere.not a fan of mockingbird media
Till than








Judicial Watch Sues Justice and State Departments for Uranium One Records - Judicial Watch


Clinton operations receive tens of millions of dollars of contributions from Uranium One/Russia Interests (Washington, DC) – Judicial Watch announced today that it filed a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) lawsuit against the U.S. Department of Justice and the U.S. Department of State for all...



www.judicialwatch.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> BBC's assessment of the China "Trade Deal":
> 
> Winners: Donald Trump and President Xi. Also, Mexico, Vietnam, Taiwan and other global competitors of the US.
> 
> ...


Walmart prices go up and farmers get federal welfare because of tariffs and fucked over by permanently lost markets.


----------



## efi2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Russians don't have gun rights,
> 
> How are you still alive?


An AMERICAN HERE!
There is a practical reason for the right to keep and bear arms. Courts have held that neither the state nor the police owe a duty to protect the individual. DeShaney v. Winnebago County Dept. of Social Services, 489 U.S. 189 (1989); Hernandez v. City of Goshen, U.S.C.A. 7th Cir. Mar. 31, 2003; Zelig v. County of Los Angeles, 27 Cal.4th 1112, 119 Cal.Rptr.2d 709, 45 P.3d 1171 (2002); Ashburn v. Anne Arundel County, 306 Md. 617, 510 A.2d 1078 (1986); Everton v. Willard, 468 So.2d 936 (Fla. 1985); Fox v. Custis, 712 F.2d 84 (4th Cir. 1983); Weiner v. Metro Transportation Authority, 55 N.Y.2d 175, 448 N.Y.S.2d 141 (1982); Warren v. District of Columbia, 444 A.2d 1 (D.C. 1981). One federal court even boldly proclaimed that “there is no constitutional right to be protected by the state against being murdered by criminals or madmen.” Bowers v. DeVito, 686 F.2d 616, 618 (7th Cir. 1982).


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 15, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Thanks for making my ignore list!


No problem. Glad I could help


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2020)

efi2 said:


> An AMERICAN HERE!
> There is a practical reason for the right to keep and bear arms. Courts have held that neither the state nor the police owe a duty to protect the individual. DeShaney v. Winnebago County Dept. of Social Services, 489 U.S. 189 (1989); Hernandez v. City of Goshen, U.S.C.A. 7th Cir. Mar. 31, 2003; Zelig v. County of Los Angeles, 27 Cal.4th 1112, 119 Cal.Rptr.2d 709, 45 P.3d 1171 (2002); Ashburn v. Anne Arundel County, 306 Md. 617, 510 A.2d 1078 (1986); Everton v. Willard, 468 So.2d 936 (Fla. 1985); Fox v. Custis, 712 F.2d 84 (4th Cir. 1983); Weiner v. Metro Transportation Authority, 55 N.Y.2d 175, 448 N.Y.S.2d 141 (1982); Warren v. District of Columbia, 444 A.2d 1 (D.C. 1981). One federal court even boldly proclaimed that “there is no constitutional right to be protected by the state against being murdered by criminals or madmen.” Bowers v. DeVito, 686 F.2d 616, 618 (7th Cir. 1982).


Take a picture of an American gas pump


----------



## SFnone (Jan 15, 2020)

efi2 said:


> An AMERICAN HERE!
> There is a practical reason for the right to keep and bear arms. Courts have held that neither the state nor the police owe a duty to protect the individual. DeShaney v. Winnebago County Dept. of Social Services, 489 U.S. 189 (1989); Hernandez v. City of Goshen, U.S.C.A. 7th Cir. Mar. 31, 2003; Zelig v. County of Los Angeles, 27 Cal.4th 1112, 119 Cal.Rptr.2d 709, 45 P.3d 1171 (2002); Ashburn v. Anne Arundel County, 306 Md. 617, 510 A.2d 1078 (1986); Everton v. Willard, 468 So.2d 936 (Fla. 1985); Fox v. Custis, 712 F.2d 84 (4th Cir. 1983); Weiner v. Metro Transportation Authority, 55 N.Y.2d 175, 448 N.Y.S.2d 141 (1982); Warren v. District of Columbia, 444 A.2d 1 (D.C. 1981). One federal court even boldly proclaimed that “there is no constitutional right to be protected by the state against being murdered by criminals or madmen.” Bowers v. DeVito, 686 F.2d 616, 618 (7th Cir. 1982).


what did you cut and paste that? you didn't write that... no way from the way you talk, could you mr "AMERICAN" write that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2020)

Gotta love Pelosi having a black woman deliver the articles of impeachment for a white supremacist president.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2020)

efi2 said:


> An AMERICAN HERE!
> There is a practical reason for the right to keep and bear arms. Courts have held that neither the state nor the police owe a duty to protect the individual. DeShaney v. Winnebago County Dept. of Social Services, 489 U.S. 189 (1989); Hernandez v. City of Goshen, U.S.C.A. 7th Cir. Mar. 31, 2003; Zelig v. County of Los Angeles, 27 Cal.4th 1112, 119 Cal.Rptr.2d 709, 45 P.3d 1171 (2002); Ashburn v. Anne Arundel County, 306 Md. 617, 510 A.2d 1078 (1986); Everton v. Willard, 468 So.2d 936 (Fla. 1985); Fox v. Custis, 712 F.2d 84 (4th Cir. 1983); Weiner v. Metro Transportation Authority, 55 N.Y.2d 175, 448 N.Y.S.2d 141 (1982); Warren v. District of Columbia, 444 A.2d 1 (D.C. 1981). One federal court even boldly proclaimed that “there is no constitutional right to be protected by the state against being murdered by criminals or madmen.” Bowers v. DeVito, 686 F.2d 616, 618 (7th Cir. 1982).


Komrade, your Borscht is showing.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2020)

Lev Parnas Says Trump Knew Everything In Ukraine Scandal


The former Giuliani associate suggested Vice President Mike Pence, Attorney General William Barr and former national security adviser John Bolton were all in the know.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Lev Parnas Says Trump Knew Everything In Ukraine Scandal
> 
> 
> The former Giuliani associate suggested Vice President Mike Pence, Attorney General William Barr and former national security adviser John Bolton were all in the know.
> ...


not really a surprise given the level of trumps' narcissism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2020)

Maddow has an interview with Lev airing tonight! Here is a teaser, tune in or find a live stream on youtube.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lev Parnas Tells Maddow ‘Trump Knew Exactly What Was Going On’ | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




Lev Parnas is breaking his silence in an exclusive interview with MSNBC's Rachel Maddow. He says, “President Trump knew exactly what was going on. He was aware of all my movements. I wouldn't do anything without the consent of Rudy Giuliani, or the President. I have no intent, I have no reason to speak to any of these officials.” The full interview airs on Rachel Maddow Show, 9p.m. Et on MSNBC. Aired on 01/15/20.


----------



## shimbob (Jan 15, 2020)

efi2 said:


>


Try this then: https://www.google.com/search?q=john+huber+uranium&tbm=nws


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2020)

*Democrats release more Parnas evidence, including voicemails with Trump associates*
*The previously undisclosed documents underscore the evolving nature of the investigation.*








Democrats release more Parnas evidence, including voicemails with Trump associates


The previously undisclosed documents underscore the evolving nature of the investigation.




www.politico.com





House impeachment investigators released a new set of evidence that was obtained from Lev Parnas, an indicted former associate of President Donald Trump’s personal attorney, Rudy Giuliani — including voicemails, photos, and text messages between Parnas and high-level figures within Trump’s orbit.

The material includes voicemail messages Parnas received from Giuliani and Victoria Toensing, a prominent Trump-aligned lawyer, both of whom have been identified as players in an effort to force the removal of the then-U.S. ambassador to Ukraine, Marie Yovanovitch, during the spring.

“Hey Lev. VT here. We’ve got a request to talk to the big one,” Toensing said in the April 23, 2019, voicemail message. “So I just wanted to get the latest from you, if I could. I know it’s late there. I’m sorry.”

The timing of the Toensing voicemail coincides with a flurry of activity involving Yovanovitch’s ouster. On April 23, Giuliani tweeted that Ukraine was investigating 2016 election interference, and Trump recalled Yovanovitch from Ukraine on April 24.

The previously undisclosed documents, released late Tuesday night but not publicly noticed, were posted ahead of the House formally sending its impeachment articles to the Senate, underscore the evolving nature of an investigation that House Democrats say is ongoing — and was stifled in its early stages by Trump’s refusal to allow his aides and associates to comply with congressional subpoenas.

Parnas was subpoenaed as part of the impeachment inquiry last year, but he initially refused to comply. He was later arrested in October and indicted on campaign-finance charges. A federal judge authorized Parnas earlier this month to begin turning over documents and other information to the House Intelligence Committee, which led the impeachment inquiry.

House Democrats have been racing to include new information onto its investigative record, which is a prerequisite for using the materials during the Senate’s trial, which is expected to formally begin on Thursday.

The documents also include several photos of Parnas with members of Trump’s family and his administration — including Donald Trump Jr., Ivanka Trump, Jared Kushner, and then-Attorney General Jeff Sessions — further highlighting Parnas’ ties and access to the president and members of his inner circle.
*more...*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maddow has an interview with Lev airing tonight! Here is a teaser, tune in or find a live stream on youtube.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Lev Parnas Tells Maddow ‘Trump Knew Exactly What Was Going On’ | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


The timing of all this is just surreal. Delivery of the impeachment papers to the senate right after LevParnas gets his documents included . Three of the top Democratics in the presidential race will be stuck in the impeachment trial for weeks allowing Biden to Trail blaze his campaign all alone getting full attention of voters and trump will be giving his state of the Union the day before he will be removed from office . Pelosi hit this one out of the park. Biden will be our next president . He has everything on his side.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The timing of all this is just surreal. Delivery of the impeachment papers to the senate right after LevParnas gets his documents included . Three of the top Democratics in the presidential race will be stuck in the impeachment trial for weeks allowing Biden to Trail blaze his campaign all alone getting full attention of voters and trump will be giving his state of the Union the day before he will be removed from office . Pelosi hit this one out of the park. Biden will be our next president . He has everything on his side.


Biden might be the best one to beat Trump, but I don't think it will hurt the others running so much, they will be at the center of the news for a spell. Everybody is gonna be glued to the tube for this one, the impeachment trial should be a dandy, if they call witnesses and have a fair trial. I don't care if the democratic nominee has horns and a tail as long as they can beat Trump, protect the country and put it back on track.

Impeaching him would be quick and clean with a secret vote in the senate and Pence as POTUS before he knew it, if he lost the 2020 election there would be much more trouble. If they found him guilty and removed him it wouldn't take long to indict him and then for a judge to muzzle him. The doing of Donald could be sudden!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 15, 2020)

I like Lev now.

It's so rare to find someone from the inner circle of the Ukraine drug deal speak freely like that.

Gotta love those indictments and the way they make people sing.

Hey Pence, worried yet?

Somebody else will be on top of 'mother' soon, she never liked you anyway.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2020)

From what I’m reading that was devastating 

and I art 2 still to come!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2020)

*Key Player In Ukraine Scandal Opens Up About Ukraine & Trump | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





Indicted Giuliani associate Lev Parnas tells Rachel Maddow Trump was fully aware of his effort to dig up dirt on Joe Biden. Meanwhile, the pressure to call witnesses at the impeachment trial grows. Robert Costa, Anita Kumar, and Joyce Vance join. Aired on 01/15/20.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2020)

It looks like Lev is hitting all the shows, I wonder if he will go on fox news too... 

Donald dirtied up everybody in this scandal, "everybody was in the loop", in this case the that loop is a noose. This is putting maximum pressure on the GOP senate for a fair trial with witnesses, Donald must be losing his mind over this guy! Lev is testifying on TV now and soon he might be doing the same thing under oath in the house and senate, he has involved everybody from the VP, to AG Barr, down to republican congressmen like Nunes and others, he was also a conduit for a lot of Russian money into the GOP.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lev Parnas describes multiple Ukraine quid pro quos*




Lev Parnas, the Soviet-born businessman whose work in Ukraine with President Donald Trump's personal attorney Rudy Giuliani, described two occasions on which he delivered messages to Ukrainians that amounted to quid pro quos, demanding the announcement of an investigation into Biden and his son Hunter Biden in exchange for benefits from the White House.


----------



## efi2 (Jan 16, 2020)

shimbob said:


> Try this then: https://www.google.com/search?q=john+huber+uranium&tbm=nws


So what


shimbob said:


> Try this then: https://www.google.com/search?q=john+huber+uranium&tbm=nws


Just because the corrupt d.o.j. doesnt proscute doesnt mean it did not happen.
Of course elite leaders ( amazing it aceptable) are not subject to the same laws as us law bidding ,tax paying individuals


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2020)

efi2 said:


> So what
> 
> Just because the corrupt d.o.j. doesnt proscute doesnt mean it did not happen.
> Of course elite leaders ( amazing it aceptable) are not subject to the same laws as us law bidding ,tax paying individuals


Lol. You are funny, because you are dumb.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 16, 2020)

efi2 said:


> tax paying individuals


You don't pay taxes in Russia, Komrade.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 16, 2020)

efi2 said:


> With a statement like this
> (If you support Trump you are a racist traitor, there are no other reasons and no excuses. American patriots oppose Trump and the GOP. Trump is a corrupt fool and a traitor who puts Putin first!
> 
> Only prove you are a anti-AMERICAN doing the bidding of your elite leaders. You may divide some AMERICANS for a short time . In the end AMERICANS WILL UNITE against you and your kind.


do you get more rubles is you type American in all caps?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2020)

efi2 said:


> With a statement like this
> (If you support Trump you are a racist traitor, there are no other reasons and no excuses. American patriots oppose Trump and the GOP. Trump is a corrupt fool and a traitor who puts Putin first!
> 
> Only prove you are a anti-AMERICAN doing the bidding of your elite leaders. You may divide some AMERICANS for a short time . In the end AMERICANS WILL UNITE against you and your kind.


Didn't read your post. Mostly because you just dismissed the DOJ as corrupt without evidence to continue to claim that Hillary should be locked up. You use the exact same logic as flat earthers who just deny the laws of physics.

You are either a troll or very, very dumb. My guess is both.


----------



## efi2 (Jan 16, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol. You are funny, because you are dumb.


Your intelligence is scary
How many participation awards do have ? Bet took few a from the tash can


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 16, 2020)

efi2 said:


> Your intelligence is scary
> How many participation awards do have ? Bet took few form the tash can


When is your shift over? You are tiresome.


----------



## efi2 (Jan 16, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Didn't read your post. Mostly because you just dismissed the DOJ as corrupt without evidence to continue to claim that Hillary should be locked up. You use the exact same logic as flat earthers who just deny the laws of physics.
> 
> You are either a troll or very, very dumb. My guess is both.


No we can not be friends !
You are too weak.


----------



## efi2 (Jan 16, 2020)

Off to work to make a few pennies to pay california few dimes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2020)

efi2 said:


> No we can not be friends !
> You are too weak.


Powerful stuff, Tibor.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2020)

efi2 said:


> Off to work to make a few pennies to pay california few dimes.


Take a current picture of a California gas pump and post it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217851097844457473


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 16, 2020)

efi2 said:


> With a statement like this
> (If you support Trump you are a racist traitor, there are no other reasons and no excuses. American patriots oppose Trump and the GOP. Trump is a corrupt fool and a traitor who puts Putin first!
> 
> Only prove you are a anti-AMERICAN doing the bidding of your elite leaders. You may divide some AMERICANS for a short time . In the end AMERICANS WILL UNITE against you and your kind.


Ok, I will pretend your an American, are you from a battle ground state? Mind posting some links to websites that you get your information from when you have something to say, otherwise it is just bullshitting something you think you heard with no context or way to look at it deeper to get full quotes/etc. 

Everyone supporting Trump is not necessarily a racist, but it doesn't mean that they are not falling for fear mongering that is being created by racists to make their agenda seem reasonable.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Ok, I will pretend your an American, are you from a battle ground state? Mind posting some links to websites that you get your information from when you have something to say, otherwise it is just bullshitting something you think you heard with no context or way to look at it deeper to get full quotes/etc.
> 
> Everyone supporting Trump is not necessarily a racist, but it doesn't mean that they are not falling for fear mongering that is being created by racists to make their agenda seem reasonable.


No, they aren't all racists - some are paid trolls.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 16, 2020)

efi2 said:


> Your intelligence is scary
> How many participation awards do have ? Bet took few a from the tash can


Last edited: Today at 8:16 AM

Edited for what, clarity? Your post is still shit


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 16, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, they aren't all racists - some are paid trolls.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2020)

Oh oh, The GAO has released that Trump violated federal law by withholding aid to Ukraine. Imagine if Hillary had done something like that - but Trump supporters don't care! Trump accused the GAO of wanting publicity... because the GAO is really needy like he is.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2020)

efi2 said:


> Your intelligence is scary
> How many participation awards do have ? Bet took few a from the tash can


Since you completely changed your post after I replied, I will reply again.

"Bet took few from the tash can"? Are you serious? Ask your manager about dropped articles. Most Russians have trouble with them.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 16, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh oh, The GAO has released that Trump violated federal law by withholding aid to Ukraine. Imagine if Hillary had done something like that - but Trump supporters don't care! Trump accused the GAO of wanting publicity... because the GAO is really needy like he is.



Where has the gao been? How convenient they choose now of all times to release such a statement.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2020)

efi2 said:


> With a statement like this
> (If you support Trump you are a racist traitor, there are no other reasons and no excuses. American patriots oppose Trump and the GOP. Trump is a corrupt fool and a traitor who puts Putin first!
> 
> Only prove you are a anti-AMERICAN doing the bidding of your elite leaders. You may divide some AMERICANS for a short time . In the end AMERICANS WILL UNITE against you and your kind.


You’re russian


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> Where has the gao been? How convenient they choose now of all times to release such a statement.


Prosecuting criminals is all a conspiracy against criminals


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> Where has the gao been? How convenient they choose now of all times to release such a statement.


Actually, they were asked to make a ruling on it and did so.

Do you think it is strange that Trump attacked Iran at the time he did despite no specific reason or threat against Americans?



I love him because he is so dumb. As dumb as his supporters like you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Prosecuting criminals is all a conspiracy against criminals


Let's get this little Trump-bitch on the permanent record.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2020)

I think Hillary isn't being investigated....


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 16, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> Where has the gao been? How convenient they choose now of all times to release such a statement.


Do you really call this an argument? _ "Where have they been"_? This question just a complaint about timeliness. The charges are serious. Shouldn't you at least explain why you think they are wrong?

I want to know where the honest Republicans are? You know, the law and order types who believe in a strong legal system and people should be punished for their crimes especially if they are black. How can honest Republican Senators now vote to acquit Trump, when this kind of report comes from a well regarded and bi-partisan office that is the largest office in Trump's administration and headed by Trump's own chief of staff?

*White House violated the law by freezing Ukraine aid, GAO says*
_








White House violated the law by freezing Ukraine aid, GAO says


House Democrats have said the Ukraine aid pause is part of a broader “pattern of abuse” by the White House budget office.




www.politico.com





President Donald Trump ordered the hold on the critical security assistance in July, a slew of senior White House officials testified to House impeachment investigators late last year. It was a move that coincided with an effort by the president and his allies to pressure Ukraine to investigate Trump’s Democratic rivals. _

Trump's Chief of Staff's own office reported:
_
“Faithful execution of the law does not permit the president to substitute his own policy priorities for those that Congress has enacted into law,” the GAO wrote in an eight-page report released on Thursday. _


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2020)

MAGA YouTuber gets jail time for pocketing over $300K of her ailing mother’s social security checks


Conservative commentator Karyn Turk, a former Miss Florida, was sentenced to one month in jail and five months of house arrest after pleading guilty to alleged Social Security fraud in September. Turk, an avid supporter of Donald Trump, was charged with pocketing her mother’s Social Security...




deadstate.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2020)

*Why Trump’s Impeachment Trial Makes Senate Republicans Squirm*
*Their fear of Trump’s supporters is greater than their loyalty to the president.*




__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com





As the impeachment of President Donald Trump moves to what Republicans are calling a trial in the Senate, members of his party are poised to bury evidence of his corruption and acquit him. This is not because they are personally loyal to the president; several GOP senators have previously acknowledged that he is unfit for office. It is because they are afraid of his, or rather their, voters.

The fear is genuine: Much like Trump himself, many Republicans have a distorted view of reality. In a Quinnipiac University poll released this week, roughly two thirds of voters, 64%, say they would oppose the U.S. going to war against Iran. If you’re wondering who the minority is that thinks it’s a good idea for a reckless and unstable commander in chief with vacancies in many crucial national-security posts to attack a Muslim nation with a population of more than 80 million and dangerous proxy forces throughout the region, the answer is … Republicans. By a 24-point margin, 55% to 31%, they support another Middle East war.

*Much of Republican officials’ anti-democratic behavior — norm busting, extreme gerrymandering, voter suppression, nonchalance about Russian manipulation of U.S. politics — can be explained as a reaction to shrinking Republican electoral prospects under fair election conditions. In other words, these efforts may be venal and destructive, but they are also rational from the perspective of short-term political self-interest.*

An itch for war with Iran, by contrast, is not a manifestation of the GOP’s mad pursuit of electoral supremacy at any cost. It’s just mad.

Republicans increasingly see things as they are not. This is not simply a matter of values shaping vision. Belief in God, questions of whether the U.S. should prioritize maintaining its superpower status and a host of other issues rely on value judgments. Individual mileage may vary. However, 37% of Republicans saying there is no solid evidence that the Earth is getting warmer, and another 18% saying they are unsure, is not a value judgment. It’s a war on thermometers.

Republicans also say that evangelical Christians face as much discrimination in the U.S. as Muslims do. Large numbers of Republicans contend that whites face as much or more discrimination than blacks. (A much smaller percentage of Democrats think so.) These beliefs bear no relationship to the social, political, cultural or economic realities in the U.S. — now or at any moment in history.

As long as Republicans maintain institutional political power, and a thriving right-wing propagandaplex, there is little reason to believe the party or its base will make accommodations to reality or the rule of law. Only defeats at the polls (Russia willing), a painstaking demographic makeover or a sustained show of leadership by Republican elites (most of whom know better) is likely to have a corrective influence. Despite occasional professions of unease, the Business Roundtable and the U.S. Chamber of Commerce will continue to fund the insanity. Not even a trade war, never mind corruption and incompetence, has managed to divert them from their pursuit of tax cuts and deregulation.

*In 2012, political scientists Thomas Mann and Norman Ornstein published their instant-classic summation of the GOP as “ideologically extreme; scornful of compromise; unmoved by conventional understanding of facts, evidence and science; and dismissive of the legitimacy of its political opposition.”*

The party’s descent has since accelerated rapidly. The Senate trial of Trump, provided Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell allows something worthy of the name to proceed, is an opportunity to slow the degradation. Maybe, just maybe, a handful of Republicans will rise to meet the moral and political challenge posed by this president. More likely, however, is that the party will use Trump’s trial as it used his tainted election: To lower itself, and the country, still closer to the bottom.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 16, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I think Hillary isn't being investigated....


Good point, this is like the first time in 8 years she isn't I think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2020)

*Parnas and Ukraine aid bombshells jolt impeachment trial*
*A series of revelations are giving Democrats new ammunition to prosecute their case against Trump.*








Parnas and Ukraine aid bombshells jolt impeachment trial


A series of revelations are giving Democrats new ammunition to prosecute their case against Trump.




www.politico.com





*The fate of Donald Trump’s presidency hinges on an impeachment case that is unfolding faster than Congress can keep up.*

An explosive interview by an associate of Rudy Giuliani and a government watchdog’s report that Trump’s freeze of Ukraine military aid violated the law immediately shook up the political and strategic calculus for lawmakers just hours before the start of Trump’s impeachment trial. The associate, Lev Parnas, could even be called as a witness in the Senate trial.

“Evidence is coming in every day that supports our case,” said Rep. Val Demings (D-Fla.), one of seven impeachment managers who will be prosecuting the case against Trump in the Senate trial.

“All of this continues to underscore the need for witnesses and documents,” added Rep. Jason Crow (D-Colo.), another impeachment manager.

Democrats remain hopeful that the revelations will dial up pressure on Senate Republicans weighing whether to seek witnesses and documents in the trial. It has already provided the House’s impeachment managers new angles to lay out their case against Trump, as they race to prepare for opening arguments expected to begin Tuesday.

So far, Senate Republicans appear unmoved.

“They were in such a hurry that they didn’t get all this information? What the heck, OK?” said Sen. Joni Ernst (R-Iowa), blaming House Democrats for impeaching Trump before waiting to develop additional strains of evidence. “So let’s focus on the record. They obviously felt they had enough information to impeach the president with what they had. Let’s take a look at what they had.”

Still, the new developments underscore the peril facing GOP senators as the trial begins and whether to heed Democrats’ urgent demands to call witnesses like former national security adviser John Bolton and senior White House officials who have firsthand knowledge of Trump’s actions in the Ukraine saga.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Why Trump’s Impeachment Trial Makes Senate Republicans Squirm*
> *Their fear of Trump’s supporters is greater than their loyalty to the president.*
> 
> 
> ...


With a vote to acquit, the devolution of the Law and Order GOP into a grubby Russian crime gang will be written into the Congressional Record for historians to puzzle over. It will mark the beginning of a new era for the US. Whether that era is one of expansion or contraction of democracy in the US will be decided in the next five years. But for all of time, their vote will show that about 40% of the voting age US adults (mostly white, mostly male) at this time have little interest in the rule of law or majority rule.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

Lev Parnas Just Took Down Attorney General William Barr


Lev Parnas said that Attorney General William Barr was basically on the team for the Ukraine plot and trying to get dirt on Joe Biden.




www.politicususa.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

Trump sold nuclear tech to Saudis in secret after Khashoggi killing


The Trump administration secretly approved the transfer of nuclear technology to Saudi Arabia after the killing of Jamal Khashoggi without informing Congress.One transfer was signed off 16 days after the journalist was murdered in the Saudi consulate in Istanbul in October and a second came in Feb




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Lev Parnas Just Took Down Attorney General William Barr
> 
> 
> Lev Parnas said that Attorney General William Barr was basically on the team for the Ukraine plot and trying to get dirt on Joe Biden.
> ...


The Barr impeachment needs to happen ASAP but Would he actually even stay in his position when Trump gets removed from office. If Pence also gets removed and Pelosi takes over can she fire him?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

Expert: Georgia election server showed signs of tampering


BOSTON (AP) — A computer security expert says he found that a forensic image of the election server central to a legal battle over the integrity of Georgia elections showed signs that the original server was hacked...




apnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

Sen. Kamala Harris: "I would argue that not only is this an impeachment trial, but that the very integrity of the United States Senate is on trial. What is before us are charges that are arguably the most serious charges that have ever been leveled against a President of the US."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

Chip off the old jenius block.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2020)

I heard Lev said every time drumpf sez he doesn't know him he'll release a new picture....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

There's videos of them together at Mar a Lago lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Chip off the old jenius block.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4457882


Well, Eric does have a very credible stupidity defense to fall back on, there will be many who would certify him as a moron. It's like his brother Don jr. in the Trump tower meeting scandal, too stupid to prosecute (yet)...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2020)

Lev Parnas: Mike Pence Canceled Ukraine Visit in Quid Pro Quo


Parnas told MSNBC that the vice president had pulled out of the trip because Ukraine had failed to announce a Biden probe.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I heard Lev said every time drumpf sez he doesn't know him he'll release a new picture....


These morons conducted a historically treasonous scandal using email and text messaging, they also took lots of selfies and videos, not to mention recorded conversations. Anybody with a brain these days knows that ya don't put that kind of stuff in an email or text message, there to remain on some internet server or backup tape for eternity. This indicates major league stupid, most of these assholes will be hung by their cell phones and emails, though documents and witnesses will be used against them too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

Meds are wearing off, doing his snake impersonation.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217945696986378240


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Meds are wearing off, doing his snake impersonation.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217945696986378240


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2020)

I JUST GOT IMPEACHED FOR MAKING A PERFECT PHONE CALL!
Lol Tweetted by the Dotard today. Just...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 16, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> I JUST GOT IMPEACHED FOR MAKING A PERFECT PHONE CALL!
> Lol Tweetted by the Dotard today. Just...
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, and the really pathetic part is that all of the duped chumps actually believe him!


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2020)

What the fuck is a perfect phone call anyway?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Great power over the weak minded has the Dark lord Donald, believe him they do and not their own eyes and ears! He leads a mighty hord of the fear and hate driven who are in his thrall and at his command. Dangerous and stupid is the Dark Donald, his millions of weak minded minions are even more dangerous and stupid than him though.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Meds are wearing off, doing his snake impersonation.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217945696986378240


His lying tongue got tangled up in his lying false teeth?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

Never met the guy, what's he look like lol.










Lev Parnas and His Powerful Republican Friends: A Photo Album


No one knows Lev Parnas, but somehow they’ve all taken pictures with him.




nymag.com


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Never met the guy, what's he look like lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seen on twitter that Soros hired Lev.. it had a few hundred likes so it has to be true right?


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2020)

"Only a Covefe Boy... worked for us about 2 weeks... never talked to him but we had a perfect conversation every time. Tremendous, actually...believe me.. "


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

Parnas, never heard the name before lol.










Teen with FAU degree and presidential aspirations heads to law school


MEET YOUR NEIGHBOR: Aaron Parnas, 18 By his own account, Aaron Parnas was just a "normal high schooler." He got his work done. He did what he




www.palmbeachpost.com


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2020)

Ghoulianiwho?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

Lev who?










Lev Parnas Worked For the Trump Organization in the 1980's


This time last week, Donald Trump was feeling pretty good about his impeachment prospects. The




hillreporter.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Lev who?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's perfectly acceptable that trumps personal lawyer who was dealing with Ukrainian matters on behalf of the president.. contacted a guy who has a back door to Ukrainian officials.. obviously trump had nothing to do with this.. and maddow is a deep state loser, bigly


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

You can't expect tRUmp to know everyone that has worked for his family for 40 years lol.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2020)

At this point anyone who follows our impotus is a fool or socially unacceptable.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't expect tRUmp to know everyone that has worked for his family for 40 years lol.


Trump takes pictures with thousands of people a day.. and those thousands of people have pics with his lawyer and his entire family/cabinet.

It's all very cool... and very legal


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217959830826180610


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

Fred tRUmp hired Lev Parnas when Lev was 16 years old lol.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 16, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> What the fuck is a perfect phone call anyway?


That's an easy one!



It's a phone call that will get you impeached*. 



* trump


----------



## shimbob (Jan 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Good point, this is like the first time in 8 years she isn't I think.


In 23 years.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

I wanna see the Orange Putin Puppet under oath, testifying.......if its looking bad for him he's audacious enough to think he can out talk everybody.
Must SEE TV starting next week!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I wanna see the Orange Putin Puppet under oath, testifying.......if its looking bad for him he's audacious enough to think he can out talk everybody.
> Must SEE TV starting next week!


Hes not going to get removed. Republican senators made it clear they dont give a shit about what he did. And with Lev throwing some of them under the bus they are going to be blocking all kinds of shit


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 17, 2020)

Parnas Says He’s ‘Scared’ Of DOJ, Claims Trump’s Power Has Grown Under AG Barr


The indicted former associate of Rudy Giuliani compared the president to a "cult leader" who's been bolstered by his attorney general.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2020)

*Parnas Implicates Trump & Co. In Ukraine Crimes, And He Has Receipts*





According to former Giuliani associate Lev Parnas, President Trump "knew exactly what was going on" as Parnas pressured Ukraine officials to take actions that would bolster Trump's chances at being reelected in 2020.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)

Kamala Harris convinced Senate Republicans to put Trump judicial appointments on hold pending the impeachment trial.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Jan 17, 2020)

One has to wonder how many senators are silently thinking about pulling a Julius Caesar.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)

I want to see all the blackmail material Putin has on the GOP, someone should start a thread with guesses for each one, I think Grahams involves a dead boy.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 17, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I want to see all the blackmail material Putin has on the GOP, someone should start a thread with guesses for each one, I think Grahams involves a dead boy.


Is this a "guess the crime and win free seeds" kind of contest?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 17, 2020)

The company was implicated recently in smuggling cocaine from Colombia to Europe, hidden aboard a company ship carrying foreign coal was $7 million dollars of cocaine and that is why we’ve deemed him “Cocaine Mitch.”

There's a reason security bills are sitting on his desk.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)

Chao is Mitchs beard lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey @Serious Weeds, yesterday you asked "where was the GAO?" The question was answered, yet you never responded to the question of your response to the underlying issue of Trump violating federal law for his own personal needs.

Where are you now @Serious Weeds?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)

This all looks like a move forward but I'm still worried about Parnas, he is after all a career criminal with ties to russia, they better be fact checking everything with a microscope.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey @schuylaar, Trump just tweeted that the impeachment is all an attempt to cheat Bernie out of the nomination by taking him out of Iowa for two weeks.

Don't forget to drop in to twitter and like his tweet. Hell, retweet that shit, the cult must be informed!

Seriously, if this doesn't show how obvious the whole "Bernie got cheated" thing is - as part of the Putin/Trump narrative, nothing will. And nothing will.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)

https://www.kansascity.com/news/local/article239359868.html


----------



## efi2 (Jan 17, 2020)

I almost became like you hating ,misery spreading,discriminating, race baiting group of individauls .you baited me and i took the bait .till i reconize for a brief moment i was reacting like you.No I AM NOT LIKE AND WILL NOT .people like you [racist,discriminative] attack anyone different .than when you all alike you will feed and attack yourselves.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2020)

efi2 said:


> I almost became like you hating ,misery spreading,discriminating, race baiting group of individauls .you baited me and i took the bait .till i reconize for a brief moment i was reacting like you.No I AM NOT LIKE AND WILL NOT .people like you [racist,discriminative] attack anyone different .than when you all alike you will feed and attack yourselves.


You punctuate funny. Trouble with the Cyrillic keyboard?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)

He needs a better translation app.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)

tRUmps new attorney with some guy, what a snake pit this country has turned into. Bondi is a registered foreign agent of Qatar.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)

Trump's legal team:

--Jeffery Epstein's lawyer. 

--The guy who lost his job at Baylor University for over looking sexual assault.

--The woman who took a bribe from Trump to drop an investigation into Trump University. 

Seems about right.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)

Worth reading this thread and connected ones.


----------



## topcat (Jan 17, 2020)

This hoax has been flawless, I'm impressed. Usually, they fall apart long before now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 17, 2020)

topcat said:


> This hoax has been flawless, I'm impressed. Usually, they fall apart long before now.


Trump is the expert in the long con.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 17, 2020)

I think his life is a con. Some live that way.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump's legal team:
> 
> --Jeffery Epstein's lawyer.
> 
> ...


Judge Janine must be pissed.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Judge Janine must be pissed drunk.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 17, 2020)

Lavrov Blames Washington's 'Aggressive' Policies For Rise In Global Tensions


Acting Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov has blamed “aggressive” U.S. policies for heightened global tensions and called on Washington and Tehran to de-escalate their feud.




www.rferl.org


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2020)

efi2 said:


> I almost became like you hating ,misery spreading,discriminating, race baiting group of individauls .you baited me and i took the bait .till i reconize for a brief moment i was reacting like you.No I AM NOT LIKE AND WILL NOT .people like you [racist,discriminative] attack anyone different .than when you all alike you will feed and attack yourselves.


You eat poop


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You eat poop


I seen it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 17, 2020)

efi2 said:


> I almost became like you hating ,misery spreading,discriminating, race baiting group of individauls .you baited me and i took the bait .till i reconize for a brief moment i was reacting like you.No I AM NOT LIKE AND WILL NOT .people like you [racist,discriminative] attack anyone different .than when you all alike you will feed and attack yourselves.


I'm glad I'm not like you and satisfied that you now recognize you will always be less than me. 

Trump was impeached and Republicans are making themselves look traitorous to the US electorate by continuing to support him. For that, I suppose I should be grateful to Putin but we both know that wasn't his intent. So I'm not grateful. 

One thing I do regret, though. The pensioners in your country, Russia, will suffer more than Putin will when the US implements the sanctions your country so thoroughly deserves for the harm Putin wrought. I regret that. You could have acted differently and avoided all of this but you didn't. So, suffer they must. Putin must go. Do it.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 17, 2020)

gonna be funny as fuck watching starr defend the exact opposite of what he did here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218251416642473985


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 17, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> gonna be funny as fuck watching starr defend the exact opposite of what he did here:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218251416642473985


Many quotes from Orwell apply here.

_All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others. _


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

efi2 said:


> I almost became like you hating ,misery spreading,discriminating, race baiting group of individauls .you baited me and i took the bait .till i reconize for a brief moment i was reacting like you.No I AM NOT LIKE AND WILL NOT .people like you [racist,discriminative] attack anyone different .than when you all alike you will feed and attack yourselves.


It is how the hive mentality operates, unfortunately. It's okay though, in 15-20 years these folks will look back and think Trump was a bastard, but he did get some things right.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> but he did get some things right


He got impeached in his first term. That's nothing to be ashamed about.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> He got impeached in his first term. That's nothing to be ashamed about.




Curious, how did you react when you heard Trump won the election?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Curious, how did you react when you heard Trump won the election?


The same way I felt when I learned that a close family member had fallen under the thrall of religious charletans. Disappointed, dismayed, saddened. It's hard to see people you care about get conned out of things of value like their money, liberty and dignity.

I didn't care too much about some people - they kind of had it coming but I figured that their choices would effect them rather than all of us.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> It is how the hive mentality operates


You mean like a colony that gets together?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Curious, how did you react when you heard Trump won the election?


I would have been happier if Hillary won the popular vote and the EC. 
i grew up near Philly, I've known trump as a grifter pretty much since high school onwards. 

you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Curious, how did you react when you heard Trump won the election?


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I would have been happier if Hillary won the popular vote and the EC.
> i grew up near Philly, I've known trump as a grifter pretty much since high school onwards.
> 
> you?


I watched things roll out basically from the beginning of the election cycle. I already knew Trump was a bit of a boob, but as time went on, I realized just how badly he was being treated by the media. As the months droned on, it got worse and worse. Near the end of the campaign(s), I actually felt sorry for the guy. He was totally at odds with everyone, but yet I knew his message was the right one - stand first for fellow countrymen. And that was something Hillary could never grasp.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I would have been happier if Hillary won the popular vote and the EC.
> i grew up near Philly, I've known trump as a grifter pretty much since high school onwards.
> 
> you?


I grew up the son of a contractor in New Jersey in the 80s and 90s

there wasn’t a single contractor who didn’t know someone, work for someone, or was personally ripped off by conald


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> I watched things roll out basically from the beginning of the election cycle. I already knew Trump was a bit of a boob, but as time went on, I realized just how badly he was being treated by the media. As the months droned on, it got worse and worse. Near the end of the campaign(s), I actually felt sorry for the guy. He was totally at odds with everyone, but yet I knew his message was the right one - stand first for fellow countrymen. And that was something Hillary could never grasp.


Do you think he was treated poorly for bragging about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children and stuff like that?

is that why you support him?

sorry you got conned, mark


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I grew up the son of a contractor in New Jersey in the 80s and 90s
> 
> there wasn’t a single contractor who didn’t know someone, work for someone, or was personally ripped off by conald


Yeah, I heard about that as well. God only knows why he did what he did.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Do you think he was treated poorly for bragging about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children and stuff like that?
> 
> is that why you support him?
> 
> sorry you got conned, mark


Everyone has their skeletons bro, no matter who you are. And we'll let time tell if i got conned or not.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> It’s because he’s a conman you racist dipshit




I'm no more racist than you are bro. Some folks can't see the message through all the noise.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Everyone has their skeletons bro, no matter who you are. And we'll let time tell if i got conned or not.


i dont like you


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> i dont like you


Why's that?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> I watched things roll out basically from the beginning of the election cycle. I already knew Trump was a bit of a boob, but as time went on, I realized just how badly he was being treated by the media. As the months droned on, it got worse and worse. Near the end of the campaign(s), I actually felt sorry for the guy. He was totally at odds with everyone, but yet I knew his message was the right one - stand first for fellow countrymen. And that was something Hillary could never grasp.


In what way was the Trump treated badly by the media? Be specific. They called him a liar when he lied. What else can you do? And when did you begin to feel bad about that? 

You have already gone off the delusional side of the pool when you say Trump stands for his fellow countrymen. There is not a single thing he has done that hasn't been self serving. If appealing to humanity's lowest qualities appeals to you, then you are a sorry sack of shit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Yeah, I heard about that as well. God only knows why he did what he did.


Are you fucking kidding me?

The same reason he does everything, to serve himself.

You are a garden variety troll. Put on a hat and get your ass in the back yard.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> stand first for fellow countrymen.


i was going to call you an f'ing moron but that's an insult to morons everywhere.

5 medical deferrments for a fake medical condition when his country needed him.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Why's that?


not a fan of people with tiny penises - but mostly it's just because you're too chickenshit to say why your last account got banned.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> In what way was the Trump treated badly by the media? Be specific. They called him a liar when he lied. What else can you do? And when did you begin to feel bad about that?
> 
> You have already gone off the delusional side of the pool when you say Trump stands for his fellow countrymen. There is not a single thing he has done that hasn't been self serving. If appealing to humanity's lowest qualities appeals to you, then you are a sorry sack of shit.


Bro, CNN went after him like rabid dogs. I started to really take notice when it was proven that a CNN commentator provided debate questions to Hillary's camp. In the end, it was the 24/7 negative coverage by the media that helped Trump win the election.

As for Mr. Erasure Head, I never did care for him. And there is little need to insult and call people names. It only exposes your intellect, or lack there of. But alas, if you want to continue, be my guest.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i was going to call you an f'ing moron but that's an insult to morons everywhere.
> 
> 5 medical deferrments for a fake medical condition when his country needed him.


Did you by chance scream at the sky on the first year anniversary of Trump's inauguration? I know a lot of people did.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> not a fan of people with tiny penises - but mostly it's just because you're too chickenshit to say why your last account got banned.




Actually, I'm new to this site. I just happened to find this section and read a few of the "threads".


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


>


Now that's funny


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 17, 2020)

RIU is now almost as bad as it was during the 2016 primary but I think if we all pull together we can make it much, much worse.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 17, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> not a fan of people with tiny penises


i guess this is the end then? been a pleasure...



lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Did you by chance scream at the sky on the first year anniversary of Trump's inauguration? I know a lot of people did.


nope, i was dancing with the Muslims in Jersey City, NJ.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> nope, i was dancing with the Muslims in Jersey City, NJ.


Well, they do say exercise of any type is good for the body.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Well, they do say exercise of any type is good for the body.


Now that's a pretty solid comeback. I'm out.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Bro, CNN went after him like rabid dogs. I started to really take notice when it was proven that a CNN commentator provided debate questions to Hillary's camp. In the end, it was the 24/7 negative coverage by the media that helped Trump win the election.
> 
> As for Mr. Erasure Head, I never did care for him. And there is little need to insult and call people names. It only exposes your intellect, or lack there of. But alas, if you want to continue, be my guest.


"CNN is like rabid dogs" is not specific. Compared to FOX it is nothing.

Sorry if I called you a name. What was it? Crooked? Pencil neck? Pocahantas? Insane? Hack? Fake? Enemy of the people?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Actually, I'm new to this site. I just happened to find this section and read a few of the "threads".


Bullshit.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218301644007333888
"I welcome any lawsuit from your client and look forward to taking discovery of Congressman Nunes. Or, you can take your letter and shove it."

Sincerely, 
Ted Lieu
Member of Congress

Ridiculously good. Super proud to have this dude as a Rep in our state.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Everyone has their skeletons bro, no matter who you are. And we'll let time tell if i got conned or not.


I don’t know of anyone who brags about creeping in on naked kids

how should that have been covered more positively


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> I'm no more racist than you are bro. Some folks can't see the message through all the noise.


You voted for a guy who promised to ban all Muslims, execute the exonerated central park 5, and said an American born judge couldn’t preside over his fraud case because the judge was a Mexican

you’re a scumbag racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Bro, CNN went after him like rabid dogs. I started to really take notice when it was proven that a CNN commentator provided debate questions to Hillary's camp. In the end, it was the 24/7 negative coverage by the media that helped Trump win the election.
> 
> As for Mr. Erasure Head, I never did care for him. And there is little need to insult and call people names. It only exposes your intellect, or lack there of. But alas, if you want to continue, be my guest.


Oh look

another trumptard who hatesname calling


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2020)

Public Document Clearinghouse: Ukraine Impeachment Trial


Curated all publicly available documents related to Congress’s impeachment inquiry concerning President Donald Trump and Ukraine.




www.justsecurity.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2020)

*Prosecutor: Revoke bail for impeachment figure Robert Hyde*

By Associated Press 


https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/prosecutor-revoke-bail-for-impeachment-figure-robert-hyde/2020/01/17/e05a1192-3974-11ea-a1ff-c48c1d59a4a1_story.html



MALDEN, Mass. — A Massachusetts judge is considering whether to revoke bail in a protective order case against a Connecticut man who has emerged as a figure in the impeachment proceedings against President Donald Trump.

A prosecutor made the request to revoke Robert F. Hyde’s bail during a hearing in Malden District Court on Thursday, with police accusing Hyde of repeatedly violating a civil protective order obtained by a political consultant, The Hartford Courant reported.

The consultant obtained the restraining order last summer, accusing Hyde of harassing and stalking her. She lives in Massachusetts and works frequently in Washington, D.C. The Courant reported it was not naming the woman because she fears for her safety.

The judge did not immediately rule and scheduled the next court date for March 6.
*more...*


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "CNN is like rabid dogs" is not specific. Compared to FOX it is nothing.
> 
> Sorry if I called you a name. What was it? Crooked? Pencil neck? Pocahantas? Insane? Hack? Fake? Enemy of the people?


Yes, it is. Very specific bro. Again I reiterate, Ignore the noise.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You voted for a guy who promised to ban all Muslims, execute the exonerated central park 5, and said an American born judge couldn’t preside over his fraud case because the judge was a Mexican
> 
> you’re a scumbag racist


Please tell me you aren't getting hurt by those words.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Please tell me you aren't getting hurt by those words.


Emotional, irrational, insecure racists like you are cancer


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Emotional, irrational, insecure racists like you are cancer


Fresh nitwits.

It never ends.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bullshit.


Alright. Then I am 10 people who reside in your head.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Emotional, irrational, insecure racists like you are cancer


Okay, so you are. I will back off.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

It's okay. Without calling you guys names like you little bitches do, all I can say is enjoy the next four years LOL


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/134787490526658561


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 17, 2020)

In November I will be 

And you will be 

And then 

And then 

Then you will do 

I will watch this and be 

And then 

Then you will be 

But I will be - it's okay 

And then you will be 

But then you will 

Because you like 

The End.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 17, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Without calling you guys names like you little bitches do


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2020)

The new one is2/10

notquite as bad as efi2


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)

*Monologue: I Need a Vacation | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





Bill kicks off Real Time's 18th season with his take on the looming impeachment trial, President Trump's shady associates, and drama between Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)

*See Lev Parnas photos just released by House Democrats*





New documents released by House Democrats include communications and photos from indicted Rudy Giuliani associate Lev Parnas.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 18, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> In November I will be
> 
> And you will be
> 
> ...


You really suck at this. Spend some time in your room trying to think of something new.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Old Newb (Jan 18, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You really suck at this. Spend some time in your room trying to think of something new.


I know it hurts. The truth always does. TBH, I'm not a professional troll like you guys are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 18, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> I know it hurts. The truth always does. TBH, I'm not a professional troll like you guys are.


Didn’t you claim to be a pedophile last night


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 18, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> I know it hurts. The truth always does. TBH, I'm not a professional troll like you guys are.


No you are clearly an amateur. Your posts are without substance and weak.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 18, 2020)

I'll come back in November to check up on you guys. Don't let your heads explode until then okay? If you need to scream, the sky is always available.

Bye.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 18, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> I'll come back in November to check up on you guys. Don't let your heads explode until then okay? If you need to scream, the sky is always available.
> 
> Bye.


Didn’t you guys scream when black people drank from the wrong water fountain


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)

*Trump’s legal team is a wretched hive of scum and villainy*








Trump’s legal team is a wretched hive of scum and villainy


From time immemorial, port cities have been “wretched hives of scum and villainy,” so why should spaceports be any different? That was the theory behind Mos Eisley, home of the famous bar scene in the original Star Wars. And why should Trump’s International Hotel in Washington, D.C. be any different




www.alternet.org





From time immemorial, port cities have been “wretched hives of scum and villainy,” so why should spaceports be any different? That was the theory behind Mos Eisley, home of the famous bar scene in the original Star Wars. And why should Trump’s International Hotel in Washington, D.C. be any different? It’s a gathering place for every kind of crook and scoundrel. As Lev Parnas told Rachel Maddow, “It was like a breeding ground at the Trump hotel.”

And why should Trump’s legal defense team not follow suit?

President Donald Trump’s defense team for his Senate impeachment trial will include former independent counsel Ken Starr, who investigated President Bill Clinton, and famed defense attorney Alan Dershowitz, sources familiar with the president’s legal strategy told NBC News Friday.

Also joining the team is Robert Ray, who succeeded Starr as Clinton special counsel, and Pam Bondi, the former Florida attorney general who joined the White House in November to help manage the messaging around impeachment, the sources said.

Villainy may be in the eye of the beholder, but the stench of scum is hard to ignore.

Kenneth Starr is a completely disgraced man, after bringing Baylor University into total disrepute:

Starr was ousted as president of Baylor University and then resigned as chancellor in 2016 amid an investigation into claims he and school officials mishandled allegations of sexual assault by football players.

An independent investigation found that under Starr’s leadership the school actively discouraged “some complainants from reporting or participating in student conduct processes and in one instance constituted retaliation against a complainant for reporting sexual assault.”

Dershowitz has been credibly accused of taking advantage of the services of Jeffrey Epstein’s underage sex slavery empire.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)

*When you consider most of them could end up in prison too, they should at least be motivated! If he wants to mount a PR defence made for TV, this is not the team to do it, what a bunch of slimeballs.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CNN legal analyst argues Trump’s new ‘reality show’ legal team could blow up in his face*








CNN legal analyst argues Trump’s new ‘reality show’ legal team could blow up in his face


President Donald Trump’s new legal team for his defense in the Senate impeachment trial is stocked with big names and celebrities, most notably Alan Dershowitz and Ken Starr, and the White House clearly hopes their supposed gravitas will help win a victory in public opinion. But CNN legal...




www.rawstory.com





President Donald Trump’s new legal team for his defense in the Senate impeachment trial is stocked with big names and celebrities, most notably Alan Dershowitz and Ken Starr, and the White House clearly hopes their supposed gravitas will help win a victory in public opinion. But CNN legal analyst Susan Hennessey argued Friday that Trump’s picks could actually backfire.

“It’s obviously in keeping with the president’s reality show instincts, the big dramatic reveal, bringing back characters from last season — the last impeachment!” she said, referring specifically to Starr’s role in the impeachment of President Bill Clinton. “This has all the theatrical elements that the president loves. That said, I do think this is something that potentially is going to backfire on the president.”

She continued: “So let’s think about Ken Starr. There are hours and hours and hours of footage of Ken Starr making an impassioned case for the importance of holding the President of the United States accountable. The importance of the United States Congress doing its constitutional duty in impeaching the president. He wrote a memoir in which he described his frustration with the idea that the Clinton administration would dare to stonewall. Everything Ken Starr says in defense of the president, there are going to be clips to contrast with that, and I think it’s going to end up doing is just underscoring the hypocrisy here, and the hypocrisy of the Republicans more generally.”

Dershowitz, to her mind, poses other problems.

He’s “somebody who’s been implicated in a number of personal scandals,” she said. “Somebody who has a professional reputation closely tied to people like Jeffrey Epstein. Putting this as a person to represent Donald Trump at a moment when the Senate is trying to decide questions of his character, of his fitness for office, the idea that these are the people that are going to make those four or five moderate Republican senators comfortable … and feel like they have cover to hold tight with Republicans and defend the president, I don’t see that this is necessarily the easiest strategy for the president.”

Watch the clip below.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)

*Pelosi’s gambit worked brilliantly: How her delay in sending the articles of impeachment paid off*








Pelosi’s gambit worked brilliantly: How her delay in sending the articles of impeachment paid off


Last spring, when the report of Special Counsel Robert Mueller documented 10 instances of obstruction of justice by President Trump, progressive Democrats urged U.S. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi to begin an impeachment investigation. Pelosi resisted until Trump forced her hand by trying to...




www.nydailynews.com





Last spring, when the report of Special Counsel Robert Mueller documented 10 instances of obstruction of justice by President Trump, progressive Democrats urged U.S. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi to begin an impeachment investigation. Pelosi resisted until Trump forced her hand by trying to pressure the Ukrainians into announcing investigations of political rival Joe Biden and the discredited Russian propaganda line that Ukraine, not Russia, interfered in the 2016 presidential election.

After the House approved two articles of impeachment against the president on Dec. 18, 2019, Pelosi boldly shattered precedent and delayed their transmission to the U.S. Senate. She hoped to pressure enough Republican senators to join with Democrats to authorize in advance the production of presidentially blocked documents and witnesses, principally former national security adviser John Bolton and Acting White House Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney.

This effort failed, but Pelosi’s strategy still succeeded brilliantly. During the nearly month-long delay, events coalesced that may well change the course of the trial and perhaps the history of the United States and the world.
Had Pelosi immediately transmitted the articles, the Senate would likely have quickly dismissed the case. Now there is a realistic chance that senators will vote for a real trial with documents and witnesses. And newly revealed evidence buttresses the House’s articles on abuse of power and obstruction of Congress.

During the delay, Bolton changed course on his willingness to testify. He now says that he will comply with a subpoena to testify in the Senate trial, putting pressure on moderate Republicans to call Bolton and other witnesses. Already, several Republicans have signaled their openness to witnesses and documents. Just four Republicans would have to join 47 Democrats for a majority of 51 senators.
Meantime, we’ve learned that the Russians are again intervening in American politics on behalf of Donald Trump. According to a New York Times report, Russian military hackers have broken into the files of Burisma, the company that put Joe Biden’s son Hunter on its board during the Obama administration. Clearly, they are aiding Trump by trolling for dirt on the Bidens.

Documents newly released through a Freedom of Information lawsuit by American Oversight, and published in redacted form by Just Security, disclose that the president directly ordered the withholding of the Ukrainian military aid through his Office of Management and Budget (OMB), without explanation. Pentagon officials worried that the White House was violating the Federal Impoundment Act, which prohibits a president from withholding appropriated funds without authorization from Congress.
On Aug. 26, Elaine A. McCusker, the principal deputy undersecretary of Defense emailed OMB official Michael Duffey to ask, “What is the status of the impoundment paperwork?” Duffey replied, “Is that something you are expecting from OMB?” McCusker answered yes, but the paperwork required by law never came through.

On Jan. 16, the day that House managers transmitted the articles of impeachment to the Senate, a report by the Government Accountability Office, the government’s non-partisan watchdog, bolstered both articles of impeachment. The GAO validated McCusker’s concerns by finding that Trump had broken the law by unilaterally withholding the Ukrainian aid. The GAO additionally found that the Trump administration had obstructed their investigation, which had “constitutional significance,” because GAO oversight “is essential to ensuring respect for and allegiance to Congress’ constitutional power of the purse.”

Also during the delay, Lev Parnas, the on-the-ground operative in Rudy Giuliani’s alternative channel to Ukraine, confirmed the testimony of Gordon Sondland, the ambassador to the European Union, that Trump knew about and directed the pressure campaign against Ukraine through Giuliani. Parnas corroborated Sondland’s testimony that Trump cared not about corruption in Ukraine but only about announcing, not even conducting, politically beneficial investigations.

Senators are not the only jurors in the president’s trial. History will deliver its own verdict. So will the American people. Regardless of how the Senate votes, Americans will make up their own minds about the trial process and the president’s guilt or innocence. Their verdict will profoundly affect the outcome of this year’s presidential election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)

*Demand A Fair Trial*




Donald Trump has become only the third president in the history of the Unites States to be impeached by the House of Representatives.

*The MAGA Church*




__________________________________________________________________________
Here's one for Buck to repost, this guy is from his end of the country, so he can defend Colorado's honor.  I imagine Buck will be knocking on doors and offering free rides to the polls, for those democratically inclined, and a one way ride into the mountains for those who wanna vote for Trump and this guy!
*Cory Gardner - Do Your Job*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 18, 2020)

Donald J. Trump

@realDonaldTrump

A massive 200 Billion Dollar Sea Wall, built around New York to protect it from rare storms, is a costly, foolish & environmentally unfriendly idea that, when needed, probably won’t work anyway. It will also look terrible. Sorry, you’ll just have to get your mops & buckets ready!
6:18 PM · Jan 18, 2020·

no fucking way... did he actually just tweet this?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)

Distracted! Fat Donnie is going nuts over this shit. Donald's lawyers often end up in prison, he's gonna set some kinda record for locking up lawyers!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump, who wanted a TV legal team, is 'distracted' by impeachment trial, source says*








Trump, who wanted a TV legal team, is 'distracted' by impeachment trial, source says


Donald Trump has appeared "distracted" by the impeachment trial that begins on Tuesday, according to a source close to the White House who speaks to the President regularly.




www.cnn.com





(CNN)Donald Trump has appeared "distracted" by the impeachment trial that begins on Tuesday, according to a source close to the White House who speaks to the President regularly.
"Why are they doing this to me," the source quoted Trump as saying repeatedly, telling people around him Friday night at Mar-a-Lago that he "can't understand why he is impeached."
Trump has been telling associates and allies around him that he wanted a "high profile" legal team that can perform on television, the source said. It's simply who Trump is, the source continued, adding Trump loves having people who are on television working for him.
This in part may explain why Kenneth Starr and Alan Dershowitz were added to the legal team representing the President.

'It's going to be devastating': Senators gear up for no-talking, no-electronics impeachment trial rules
*Both sides make their case*
House Democrats on Saturday released their argument for why Trump should be removed from office by the Senate in the upcoming impeachment trial.
The Democrats filed to the Senate their trial brief, a summary explaining why the House passed two articles of impeachment last month charging Trump with abuse of power and obstruction of Congress.
"President Trump's conduct is the Framers' worst nightmare," the managers wrote in the brief.
"President Donald J. Trump used his official powers to pressure a foreign government to interfere in a United States election for his personal political gain, and then attempted to cover up his scheme by obstructing Congress's investigation into his misconduct," the managers wrote in the brief. "The Constitution provides a remedy when the President commits such serious abuses of his office: impeachment and removal. The Senate must use that remedy now to safeguard the 2020 U.S. election, protect our constitutional form of government, and eliminate the threat that the President poses to America's national security."
Trump's legal team filed its formal response Saturday evening to the Senate summons of the President, offering the first glimpse into what will ultimately be the White House's impeachment defense.
The response argued both substantively, against the charges in the articles, and procedurally, against the House's impeachment inquiry.
"President Trump categorically and unequivocally denies each and every allegation in both articles of impeachment," the document reads.
The legal team argues that the first article of impeachment, abuse of power, "alleges no crime at all, let alone 'high crimes and Misdemeanors,' as required by the Constitution." The team cited Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky's repeated denials that he felt any pressure from Trump as evidence that Trump did not abuse his power during the July 25 phone call.
The team pointed to the fact that the President released transcripts of both the July 25 phone call and an earlier one on April 21 to argue the conversations were "perfectly legal, completely appropriate and taken in furtherance of our national interest."
*Seasoned lawyers*
Starr, the hard-charging prosecutor whose work led to President Bill Clinton's impeachment, and Dershowitz, the constitutional lawyer, will join Robert Ray, Starr's successor at the Office of Independent Counsel during the Clinton administration, on the defense team, White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham said earlier in a statement.
The additions of Starr and Ray to Trump's legal team happened over the last three to four weeks, according to a source familiar with the legal team's thinking.
The legal team was aware of Trump's previous comments about Starr, when in 1999 the President called Starr a lunatic, before they broached the idea with him, but they didn't think it was a big deal.
In the end, "the President wanted these guys out there," the source said.
It is unclear if the President was aware of Starr making recent comments on Fox News about compelling evidence against him in reaction to the testimony of Gordon Sondland, the United States Ambassador to the European Union.
*more...*


----------



## spek9 (Jan 18, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> 
> A massive 200 Billion Dollar Sea Wall, built around New York to protect it from rare storms, is a costly, foolish & environmentally unfriendly idea that, when needed, probably won’t work anyway. It will also look terrible. Sorry, you’ll just have to get your mops & buckets ready!
> ...


He did say that the forest services should rake up the forests to prevent forest fires, so I wouldn't put it past him. Beyond the sweeping statement being utterly ridiculous, it was doubly so for me as I was evacuated for over a month, then had to eventually move out of my previous area due to forest fires.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 18, 2020)

のんのん日和 !! 
太陽が沈みそうなのん
Taiyou ga shizumi souna non !!
澄んだ川 覗いて
Sunda kawa nozoite
小さな魚みつけた
Chiisana sakana mitsuketa !!!
hello! i am friends! one icchiban!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Old Newb said:


> Actually, I'm new to this site. I just happened to find this section and read a few of the "threads".


Admit it, you follow PissFace Joey Saladino.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 18, 2020)

spek9 said:


> He did say that the forest services should rake up the forests to prevent forest fires, so I wouldn't put it past him. Beyond the sweeping statement being utterly ridiculous, it was doubly so for me as I was evacuated for over a month, then had to eventually move out of my previous area due to forest fires.


But... I thought he loved Walls..hehe


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2020)

And records. He loves records. 

Behold, the ravings of a demtented madman.


----------



## 1212ham (Jan 18, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You eat poop


What are you, an eight year old?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 18, 2020)

1212ham said:


> What are you, an eight year old?


No


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2020)

*A new collection of personal photos show Giuliani's 'fixer' Lev Parnas with Trump's inner circle, despite claims they don't know each other*








A new collection of personal photos show Giuliani's 'fixer' Lev Parnas with Trump's inner circle, despite claims they don't know each other


Parnas is pictured with Trump's children Donald Jr. and Ivanka, in addition to several occasions with other key figures in the impeachment inquiry.




www.businessinsider.com














House Judiciary Committee


*The House Judiciary Committee released a new trove of documents that detail the key role of Lev Parnas, a Ukrainian businessman, in working closely with President Donald Trump's lawyer Rudy Giuliani to seek dirt on former Vice President Joe Biden. *
*Parnas has come under scrutiny in the impeachment inquiry as a key player in pressuring Ukraine to investigate Trump's political rival, and upped the tension last week when he turned on Giuliani and Trump in a series of interviews.*
*The businessman even promised to reveal a photo of himself and Trump every time the president denied knowing him. .*
A new collection of documents released by the House Judiciary Committee show Lev Parnas, a former close associate of President Donald Trump's lawyer Rudy Giuliani, rubbing elbow with Trump and other senior members of the administration. 

Parnas is a Ukrainian American businessman who has come under scrutiny for his apparently critical role in seeking damaging dirt on former Vice President Joe Biden, one of Trump's 2020 Democratic opponents.
Earlier this week, Parnas blasted Giuliani and Trump in several interviews, where he revealed new details about the efforts by Trump associates and his relationships with Trump's family and other lawmakers, which the president has vehemently denied. 
After the president repeatedly denied knowing him, Parnas told CNN that the president was lying and he would release photos of them together every time the president denied their relationship. 
See some of the photos that capture Parnas' time in Trump's inner circle. 

*Though Trump has said that he didn't believe he ever met Parnas, there are several photos of the two together.*





House Judiciary Committee
*An appreciation card signed by the president and first lady Melania thanks Parnas by name for his "friendship and dedication to our cause."*





House Judiciary Committee

*Parnas is also pictured with Trump's son, Donald Jr. several times, and is seen here with an unidentified man under a towering portrait of the president.*





House Judiciary Committee
*Parnas appeared to grab a selfie with Trump's eldest daughter and senior adviser Ivanka at an unspecified event.*





House Judiciary Committee

*Parnas posed for a photo with Donald Jr. and Jared Kushner, Trump's son-in-law and senior adviser at the January 2017 inauguration celebration.*





House Judiciary Committee
*In addition to the president's family, Parnas is also pictured with top Republican figures like former Attorney General Jeff Sessions.*





House Judiciary Committee

*Another familiar face in several of the photos is Parnas' partner, Igor Fruman, who has also been identified as one of Giuliani's "fixers" in digging for dirt on Biden and is currently facing campaign finance charges.*





House Judiciary Committee
Shortly after Parnas and Fruman were arrested in October on charges of infusing foreign money into US elections, Trump said he didn't know the men, and brushed off the possibility of photos as evidence of any relationship. 
"It's possible I have a picture with them because I have a picture with everybody, I have a picture with everybody here," Trump said at the time. 
However, Parnas has insisted that Trump, and top officials including Vice President Mike Pence and Attorney General William Barr, "knew exactly what was going on" in relation to pressure on Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky and described himself and similar associates as a "cult," which could play a central part in lawmakers' investigations in the ongoing impeachment inquiry. 

Read more:
Trump surrounded himself with yes-men who treated him like a cult leader. As his impeachment trial looms, that could prove a disaster.
Lev Parnas claimed he and Trump's allies sought help from a Ukrainian oligarch fighting US extradition in search for dirt on Joe Biden
Nancy Pelosi's unprecedented gamble to hold her fire with Trump's impeachment is paying off in spades
'Barr had to have known everything': Parnas alleges AG Barr was 'basically on the team' to pressure Ukraine


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 18, 2020)

1212ham said:


> What are you, an eight year old?


That's not a denial


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2020)

Here is a central figure in the UkraIne scandal that needs more mention, it's the other half of the coin, Russian involvement.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Kremlin Inches Closer to the Biden Plot*
*Lev Parnas pointed his finger at Dmytro Firtash.*









The Kremlin Inches Closer to the Biden Plot


Lev Parnas pointed his finger at Dmytro Firtash.




www.theatlantic.com





Somewhere near the heart of the Ukraine scandal is the oligarch Dmytro Firtash. Evidence has long suggested this fact. But over the past week, in a televised interview and in documents he supplied to Congress, Rudy Giuliani’s former business partner Lev Parnas pointed his finger at the Ukrainian oligarch. According to Parnas, Giuliani’s team had a deal with Firtash. Giuliani would get the Justice Department to drop its attempt to extradite the oligarch on bribery charges. In return, according to Parnas, the oligarch promised to pass along evidence that would supposedly discredit both Joe Biden and Robert Mueller.

Parnas’s account, of course, is hardly definitive. Throughout his career, he has attempted to inflate his importance to make money. (Firtash apparently paid him $1 million for his services, though it’s still not totally clear what those services were.) And his description of Firtash’s involvement raises as many questions as it settles. Still, the apparent centrality of Firtash should inform any assessment of Giuliani’s escapades and the entire Ukraine story.

*When commentators invoke the name Dmytro Firtash, it is usually followed by mention of his alleged connections to Russian organized crime and the fact that he is close to the Kremlin. *These descriptions, however, understate his ties to Vladimir Putin. In his book _Russia’s Crony Capitalism_, the Atlantic Council’s Anders Aslund describes Firtash as a “Kremlin Influence agent.” A Ukrainian parliamentarian who investigated Firtash has called him “a political person representing Russian interests in Ukraine.” That representative of Russian interests is who Giuliani and Parnas apparently enlisted as their partner.

The rapid ascent of Firtash, a fireman from western Ukraine, remains mysterious—although he once disgorged details from his past in a long chat with the U.S. ambassador to Kyiv, Bill Taylor, a description of which eventually emerged in a WikiLeaks document dump. But it’s been widely reported that Firtash attached himself to the gangster Semion Mogilevich, one of the region’s most important Mafia bosses, a man the FBI placed on its Ten Most Wanted Fugitives list. (His lawyers vociferously deny any connections to gangsters.)
When Putin ascended to power in 2000, he gained control of his country’s natural-gas business. He placed his allies at the helm of the country’s gas monopoly, Gazprom, and he has routinely wielded that company as an instrument of Russian foreign policy. In 2002, Firtash became Gazprom’s most important middleman: He was responsible for selling Russian gas to Ukraine. Thanks to an extraordinary Reuters investigation, which burrowed into Customs documents, contracts, and Cyprus bank accounts, the details of this arrangement are now well known. Gazprom sold Firtash gas at four times below the market price. When Firtash resold the gas to the Ukrainian state, he pocketed a profit of $3 billion. Even as he amassed this fortune, bankers close to Putin extended Firtash an $11 billion line of credit.

According to close watchers of Gazprom, a chunk of this cash cycled back to Moscow in the form of kickbacks. Another chunk of this money was spent bankrolling Russian political influence in Ukraine. Firtash was one of the two primary patrons of Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych and his political party. (He also bought a television network for the sake of promoting the cause.) This meant that Firtash was also writing the checks that covered the cost of Paul Manafort’s services to Yanukovych. It’s worth pausing to marvel at the narrative symmetry of this scandal: Both Manafort and Parnas shared the same Russian-aligned paymaster.
In 2014, just after a revolution chased Yanukovych from power, the FBI issued an arrest warrant for Firtash. Austrian authorities detained Firtash near his Vienna mansion. The indictment alleged that he had bribed Indian officials on behalf of Boeing, which desperately wanted to acquire rare materials for the construction of its 787 Dreamliner. (McKinsey & Company, the now-vilified consulting firm, apparently vetted Boeing’s decision to work with Firtash and didn’t recommend against it, according to a _New York Times _investigation.)

When Firtash needed someone to pay his bail—which the Austrians set at $155 million, the highest in the nation’s history—the oligarch Vasily Anisimov, a member of Putin’s inner circle, supplied the cash. Over the past five years, Firtash has successfully battled the Justice Department’s attempts to extradite him. He’s hired an army of American lawyers, lobbyists, and consultants, including the notorious Jack Abramoff and the longtime Bill and Hillary Clinton friend Lanny Davis, as well as the Donald Trump–supporting lawyers Joseph diGenova and Victoria Toensing. His spokesman is Mark Corallo, who worked for Trump’s legal team during the Mueller investigation.
*more...*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a central figure in the UkraIne scandal that needs more mention, it's the other half of the coin, Russian involvement.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *The Kremlin Inches Closer to the Biden Plot*
> *Lev Parnas pointed his finger at Dmytro Firtash.*
> ...


Put Parnas is an obvious sleazeball. You can't count _his _testimony. We need to find the men of conscience that Trump involved and confidEd in to carry out his illegal plan.

It's sort of the same way we did with MAFIA (MAGIA?) bosses. We put them in jail on testimony where the mob bosses personally shared their plans with law abiding, upstanding citizens.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We need to find the men of conscience that Trump involved and confidEd in to carry out his illegal plan.


Sounds like a snipe hunt.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Sounds like a snipe hunt.


Exactly. MAFIA bosses did not get to disqualify witnesses against them by crying "but he's involved in organized crime". Of course those Trump confides in are as crooked as Rob Roy's withered dick. Duh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We need to find the men of conscience that Trump involved and confidEd in to carry out his illegal plan.


Finding people of conscience around Trump is like trying to find hen's teeth! 

If ya got a nose ya can smell the stink and leave the room as many have done, unless yer nose blind to the smell of shit as so many in the GOP are.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Finding people of conscience around Trump is like trying to find hen's teeth!
> 
> If ya got a nose ya can smell the stink and leave the room as many have done, unless yer nose blind to the smell of shit as so many in the GOP are.


I may have laid on the sarcasm too thickly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Exactly. MAFIA bosses did not get to disqualify witnesses against them by crying "but he's involved in organized crime". Of course those Trump confides in are as crooked as Rob Roy's withered dick. Duh.


If the democrats win, wanna bet Dmytro Firtash gets extradited to the US! Vlad will either kill him or spring him from the Ukraine. There are lots of desperate people involved in this conspiracy and others, their lives might depend on the outcome of the 2020 election, so no holds barred.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the democrats win, wanna bet Dmytro Firtash gets extradited to the US! Vlad will either kill him or spring him from the Ukraine. There are lots of desperate people involved in this conspiracy and others, their lives might depend on the outcome of the 2020 election, so no holds barred.


Vienna has many windows. Some of them are very far above the ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Vienna has many windows. Some of them are very far above the ground.


I believe the guy at Deutsche bank who approved Trump's loans recently took a window exit in Germany.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe the guy at Deutsche bank who approved Trump's loans recently took a window exit in Germany.


Seems he died in Malibu, Donald is hard on bankers and lawyers
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Former Deutsche Bank Exec Connected to Trump Loans Dies by Suicide in Malibu


Thomas Bowers, who worked above Trump's personal banker, was 55




www.lamag.com





*Former Deutsche Bank Exec Connected to Trump Loans Dies by Suicide in Malibu*
A former Deutsche Bank executive who reportedly signed off on some of the institution’s unorthodox loans to Donald Trump killed himself in his Malibu home on November 19. Thomas Bowers, the onetime head of Deutsche Bank’s American wealth-management division, where he oversaw Trump’s private banker, committed suicide by hanging, according to Los Angeles County Medical Examiner-Coroner’s office. Bowers was 55.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe the guy at Deutsche bank who approved Trump's loans recently took a window exit in Germany.


They both had so much to live for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2020)

*Lev Parnas Sings!*




Indicted Rudy Giuliani associate Lev Parnas is no longer working for the President, and he's singing like a bird to the press.


----------



## 1212ham (Jan 19, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's not a denial


Was I accused of something?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Was I accused of something?


Coprophagy. Try to keep up.


----------



## 1212ham (Jan 19, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Coprophagy. Try to keep up.


That was efi2. Try to keep up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2020)

1212ham said:


> That was efi2. Try to keep up.


You've seen him do it?

Gross.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2020)

*Alleged Whistleblower Tells FBI Russian State-Owned Bank Underwrote Trump Loans*








Alleged Whistleblower Tells FBI Russian State-Owned Bank Underwrote Trump Loans - Citizen Truth


Val Broeksmit approached the FBI in 2019 with evidence of money laundering between a Russian Bank and Deutsche Bank, Trump's financier.




citizentruth.org





*“Whether by happenstance or by design Trump’s loans became underwritten by Russia’s own VTB. I informed the FBI of this in 2019.”*
Val Broeksmit does not fit the profile of a whistleblower. He was not Army Intelligence like Chelsea Manning, nor a contractor for the National Security Agency like Edward Snowden. Instead, Broeksmit is “an unemployed rock musician with a history of opioid abuse and credit card theft,” according to a recent New York Times profile of Broeksmit by David Enrich. Yet Broeksmit had information both the FBI and NYT were keen to acquire: financial records supposedly linking US President Donald Trump to VTB Bank, a Russian state-owned firm.

Now, in a recent article by Forensic News, Broeksmit went on record sharing what information and records he gave to federal investigators.

*Russian Kompromat?*
Speculation on a connection, perhaps even kompromat – Russian for compromising material – between Moscow and President Trump has plagued the controversial president throughout his presidency. His eagerness to rekindle relations with Russian President Vladimir Putin while shunning NATO allies, now-scrapped plans to build a Trump tower in Moscow, and attempt to blame Ukraine for election interference despite overwhelming evidence pointing to Russia have all raised eyebrows. None of it was in line with typical behavior for an American president. 

Although fragments of a possible story were there – depositions and documents acquired through the special counsel investigation among them, – hard evidence connecting Trump to Moscow was difficult to sort out and even harder to acquire. A businessman for 5 decades, Trump’s financial records and associations are understandably complex and sometimes unobtainable, such as tax records he has litigated to keep secret. 
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2020)

*The impeachment trial isn't the only legal problem Trump faces. Many questions loom about his finances*








The impeachment trial isn't the only legal problem Trump faces. Many questions loom about his finances


The impeachment of President Donald Trump is center stage, but when the last vote in the Senate trial is cast, it won't mark an end to the investigations looming over the President and his company, the Trump Organization.




www.cnn.com





New York (CNN)The impeachment of President Donald Trump is center stage, but when the last vote in the Senate trial is cast, it won't mark an end to the investigations looming over the President and his company, the Trump Organization.
Investigators in New York and the Democrat-controlled House of Representatives have several inquiries that will continue well into the presidential campaign. Their focus touches an area that Trump has long tried to shield from scrutiny: his finances.
The investigations have been underway for nearly a year. Trump has filed lawsuits to block subpoenas to his long-time accounting firm Mazars USA and banks Deutsche Bank and Capitol One. Now both matters are before the US Supreme Court, meaning the pace of those investigations is largely tied to the court's schedule.
Oral arguments are set for March and a decision will come by June. Behind the scenes investigators are continuing to collect evidence and interview witnesses, but major decisions are unlikely until the justices decide whether investigators can review the President's financial and tax records -- putting the outcome of investigations on a collision course with the 2020 election.

*State Grand Jury*
The case that may pose the biggest legal threat to Trump's company is the criminal investigation led by the Manhattan District Attorney's office. The DA's office is investigating whether the President and the Trump Organization violated state laws in connection with hush money payments made to women alleging affairs with Trump. The investigation is looking into whether business records filed with the state were falsified and if any tax laws were violated, according to people familiar with the investigation.

The criminal investigation goes beyond those payments, according to prosecutors, who redacted several paragraphs in court filings describing the scope of the inquiry. On Friday, New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio said his office asked the DA to investigate discrepancies revealed in a ProPublica article about the information the Trump Organization told tax authorities and lenders about its business.
Investigators have interviewed Michael Cohen, Trump's former personal attorney, and David Pecker, a long-time confidant of Trump who ran the tabloid newspaper The National Enquirer. The DA subpoenaed Mazars for Trump's personal and business tax returns, and the President sued to block the accounting firm from complying.
Investigators launched their inquiry last summer after the US attorney for the Southern District of New York closed its investigation into the Trump Organization's handling of the hush money payments. In 2018, prosecutors charged Cohen with multiple crimes including violating federal election laws for facilitating the payments. Cohen pleaded guilty and is serving a three-year prison sentence. For months prosecutors continued to investigate whether the Trump Organization broke the law in how it reimbursed Cohen but closed its case in July with no further charges.

*NY attorney general*
In March 2019, New York's Attorney General launched a civil investigation into Trump's funding of several commercial projects. The probe was prompted by Cohen's congressional testimony in which he alleged that Trump inflated his assets.
Deutsche Bank complied with a subpoena the following month and began turning over documents, including emails and loan documents, relating to Trump International Hotel in Washington, DC; the Trump National Doral Miami; the Trump International Hotel and Tower in Chicago; and the unsuccessful effort to buy the NFL's Buffalo Bills. It is not clear where the investigation stands.
Deutsche Bank, which has loaned more than $300 million to the Trump Organization according to Trump's financial disclosures and other public filings, is one of the only large global banks that would do business with the family.

*Congress*
The Democrat-led House Intelligence, Financial Services and Oversight Committees kicked off investigations into Trump and his finances early last year as special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation into Russia's interference in the presidential election was wrapping up.
Lawmakers have said their inquiry is broad and is looking at everything from the President's financial interests with foreign governments to whether anti-money laundering laws or federal ethics laws need to be tightened.
For its part, the Intelligence Committee's time has been absorbed by the impeachment inquiry into Trump.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 19, 2020)

Schiff accuses NSA, CIA of withholding documents on Ukraine


WASHINGTON (AP) — The chairman of the House Intelligence Committee is accusing U.S. intelligence agencies of withholding documents from Congress on Ukraine that could be significant to President Donald Trump’s impeachment trial...




apnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2020)

Rumors of some serious shit coming out this coming week.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219058380431642624


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219058380431642624


Yep, "you don't need a technical crime".
You can be Impeached for being too big of an asshole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2020)

She seems frantic in her concerns about Trump, she is an expert after all. I agree too and share her concerns, as do most sensible people.
Listen to the experts, Donald has a screw (or several) loose and is a real and present danger (to himself too it would seem). She should testify along with other shrinks as "character witnesses", or in Donald's case lack of character, in the impeachment trial, they need to hear from mental health professionals too.

Maybe when the courts are done with Donald she can study him in his padded cell like some fucking insect!
------------------------------------------------------ --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Yale psychiatrist: Congress must demand that President Trump undergo a mental health evaluation*
*"Critics compare us to Nazi and Soviet psychiatrists, but they abandoned professional standards to serve the state"*








Yale psychiatrist demands Trump evaluation over "cowardly" Iran strike


A group of psychiatrists are calling on Congress to demand an evaluation of Trump after he ordered assassination of Iranian general.




www.salon.com





A Yale psychiatrist leads a group of medical professionals who have called on Congress to demand that President Donald Trump undergo a mental health evaluation after he ordered a drone strike that killed top Iranian military official Qassem Soleimani.

Bandy X. Lee, a forensic psychiatrist at the Yale School of Medicine who has consulted widely with state and international governments on a public health approach to violence prevention in communities and in prisons, told Salon that Congress should convene a panel of mental health experts to determine Trump's fitness for office. Lee serves as the president of the World Mental Health Coalition, which issued a statement formally calling on Congress to convene a panel of mental health experts to assess Trump's fitness.

"We have been seriously warning about this for some time. The U.S. Congress must act immediately and forcefully without further delay," the group said in a statement, describing Trump as "psychologically and mentally both dangerous and incapacitated."

Senior military leaders must pass annual psychiatric evaluations, but Trump is exempt from such evaluations, even though he is "the person in most need and who is a maximum danger," according to the statement.

The psychiatrists warned that Americans "cannot wait any longer to deal with the dangerous situation caused by a mentally compromised person acting in erratic, reckless, impulsive and destructive ways."

Since Congress has the constitutional authority to fund military action, the statement urges Congress to "act immediately to take any war-making powers out of his hands," adding that it is "imperative that the Congress be equipped with accurate information" from medical professionals qualified in "assessment and management of psychological dangers."

"We urge Congress to consult with us for a profile, if not evaluation, and to take seriously the mental health aspects that are at play in this mentally impaired president," the statement concluded.

Lee spoke with Salon about the need for Trump to undergo a psychiatric evaluation, the danger posed by his actions in the Middle East and the criticisms her comments have received from other mental health professionals. Lee said her views represent those of the World Mental Health Coalition and no other institution.

*The World Mental Health Coalition recently urged Congress to demand Trump undergo an evaluation. What do you hope this statement will accomplish? What would this look like? Is there a congressional process for demanding the president be evaluated by a psychiatrist?*

The statement was in response to Qassem Soleimani's assassination, which was precisely the kind of emotion-driven incident we warned against in our petition a month ago. Now that his own defense secretary contradicted that there was an imminent threat to four embassies — the reason the president gave — I believe most people can now see how his internal processes supersede security considerations. We barely averted an all-out war — not for our doing — and we shouldn't wait until a similar crisis erupts again.


If the Congress continues to treat this matter as pure politics, it will misunderstand the nature of the problem and be compromised in handling it. Congressional committees consult with experts all the time, and the nation's top mental health experts are eager to be of service. We have also established an independent expert panel for the evaluation of presidential fitness based on medical criteria only. It does not have to be us, but the panel needs to be independent, given the usual compromise of White House-employed physicians.

*The statement came in response to Trump's speech following Iran's retaliatory attack last week. What do you make of the president's apparent difficulty in pronouncing words and his repeated sniffling during his statement?*

These are obviously abnormal signs. He has shown severe emotional, cognitive and neurological signs, including intoxication, for some time. Getting him an urgent evaluation, as well as treatment, would only be the humane thing to do — both for him and for the country.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2020)

*'Unnerved': Trump Fears Unpredictable Impeachment Trial | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*





As President Trump’s “judgement day” looms, The New York Times reports Trump is “increasingly unnerved” about the uncertainty of his impeachment trial. Now, all eyes turn to the United States Senate as they are no longer functioning as a “legislative body,” but a “partial-courtroom” for the impeachment trial of Trump. Referencing Clinton’s Senate impeachment trial, MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber provides a “citizen’s pamphlet and viewer guide,” on what to expect from Trump’s trial, including the duties of the House Impeachment Managers, Trump’s legal team and Chief Justice Roberts, why you won’t hear Senators’ speak during the trial and how the rules are not “set in stone,” and could potentially allow for more witnesses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2020)

*CNN poll: 51% think Trump should be convicted and removed from office*





About half of Americans say the Senate should vote to convict President Donald Trump and remove him from office in the upcoming impeachment trial (51%), according to a new CNN poll conducted by SSRS, while 45% say the Senate should vote against conviction and removal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2020)

*Lev Parnas asks Attorney General William Barr to recuse himself from investigation*








Lev Parnas asks Attorney General William Barr to recuse himself from investigation


An attorney for indicted Rudy Giuliani associate Lev Parnas on Monday filed a request for the recusal of Attorney General William Barr in connection with the prosecution of Parnas, alleging Barr has a conflict of interest and should be removed from the matter "in an effort to preserve the public...




www.cnn.com





New York (CNN)An attorney for indicted Rudy Giuliani associate Lev Parnas on Monday filed a request for the recusal of Attorney General William Barr in connection with the prosecution of Parnas, alleging Barr has a conflict of interest and should be removed from the matter "in an effort to preserve the public trust in the rule of law."

In a letter sent to Barr and filed in New York federal court, where Parnas is facing trial for allegedly violating campaign finance laws, Parnas's attorney said Barr's involvement in the case has resulted in both harmful perceptions and "actual harm to Mr. Parnas."
The attorney, Joseph Bondy, asked for the appointment of a special prosecutor from outside the Justice Department to oversee the case.
A Justice Department spokeswoman declined to comment.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2020)

*Trump Prepares for Impeachment Trial After Lev Parnas Bombshell: A Closer Look*





As he faces only the third Senate impeachment trial in history, the President is desperately trying to soothe his ego and pretend he doesn’t know the key players in the scandal.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2020)

8:12 - 8:55 has me LMAO


----------



## Darrin (Jan 20, 2020)

Much ado about nothing. He's not going anywhere. And...will likely win re-election.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 20, 2020)

Darrin said:


> Much ado about nothing. He's not going anywhere. And...will likely win re-election.


Oh look


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

Trump has Moscow Mitch in his corner and they are setting up the trial for the child molester's Epstein (who just happened to murder himself under Trump's new fixer Barr's watch) criminal lawyers to use their jazz hands to try to distract how Trump broke the law while weilding the power of the Presidency by bullying our allies in favor of Putin. 

24 hours for opening statements forced into 2 days when the day doesn't start until 1pm, and then they vote for evidence/witnesses. The Republicans saying it is a partisan political exercise is exactly right, it is just they are implying it is the Democrats doing it when it is really them.

Trump will likely get off having to leave office (he is still impeached however) and continue to tear at the edges of our democracy.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 21, 2020)

Darrin said:


> Much ado about nothing. He's not going anywhere. And...will likely win re-election.


You are korrect komrade...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Trump has Moscow Mitch in his corner and they are setting up the trial for the child molester's Epstein (who just happened to murder himself under Trump's new fixer Barr's watch) criminal lawyers to use their jazz hands to try to distract how Trump broke the law while weilding the power of the Presidency by bullying our allies in favor of Putin.
> 
> 24 hours for opening statements forced into 2 days when the day doesn't start until 1pm, and then they vote for evidence/witnesses. The Republicans saying it is a partisan political exercise is exactly right, it is just they are implying it is the Democrats doing it when it is really them.
> 
> Trump will likely get off having to leave office (he is still impeached however) and continue to tear at the edges of our democracy.


Yep, it sure looks that way going in and it would too, if Mitch were planning on fucking him during the trial with a secret vote at the end. I figure if Mitch is gonna do him, he's gotta make it look like the process got away from him with the majority votes. He might also be going for a full defense of Trump, but I have my suspicions, Donald if left in office would threaten his senate majority in the election. If he tries to shove through a shame trial it's gonna have consequences in November, if they hear from witnesses and the trial lasts a month, or longer Donald is done. He doesn't trust Mitch and I wouldn't blame him either, if Mitch and those running in 2020 can duck the blame for Trump's removal, Mitch might do him, a secret senate vote on guilt or innocence would be bad news for Donald. I believe Mitch and Lindsay got ahead of their oaths in saying stupid shit to cover their asses for such an eventuality, they can later claim that they voted innocence for Trump, along with about 20 other GOP senators!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2020)

*Majority of Americans believe Trump encouraged election interference: poll*








Majority of Americans believe Trump encouraged election interference: poll


More than half of Americans think that the president has personally encouraged foreign nations to interfere in the U.S. election system, according to a new poll.A survey from NPR released Tuesday f…




thehill.com





More than half of Americans think that the president has personally encouraged foreign nations to interfere in the U.S. election system, according to a new poll.

A survey from NPR released Tuesday found that 51 percent of respondents thought President Trump had encouraged malicious activities related to U.S. elections. A slightly higher number, 56 percent, said that Trump had done nothing to prevent future interference in U.S. elections from occurring.

The poll continues to paint a dire outlook for confidence in U.S. democracy. Less that two-thirds, 62 percent, of Americans now believe that U.S. elections are fundamentally "fair," according to the poll. Almost 40 percent said that another country would try or succeed in tampering with vote totals in a future U.S. election.

Tech companies also scored low marks in their handling of malicious political disinformation in the poll. Seventy-five percent of Americans do not have confidence in major tech companies when it comes to preventing services such as Facebook and Twitter from preventing election interference from occurring on their platforms.

Nearly 6 in 10 Americans said that it is difficult to identify true information from misleading information, and 55 percent say it will be harder to identify misleading information during the 2020 election than it was in 2016, according to NPR.

The poll, conducted between Jan 7-12, surveyed 1,259 U.S. adults with a margin of error of 3.5 percentage points.


----------



## pacificdunes74 (Jan 21, 2020)

No matter what Trump wins and left wing nut cases lose. We win you lose. God bless the NRA


----------



## pacificdunes74 (Jan 21, 2020)

Trump wins. You can not stop the great Republican Party. They control the senate and they control the country. God bless Donald Trump


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh great, another Russian.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Oh great, another Russian.


Or an idiot, looks like a stolen inactive account though.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 21, 2020)

King Don has a very limited neural network. I bet he likes shiney things..








How Trump Twisted Iran Intel to Manufacture the ‘Four Embassies’ Threat


“There were definitely questions [at the time, internally] about whether he had just made it up on the spot,” recalled one White House official.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2020)

Ya gotta luv Lev! Donald must be cursing his name by now, if this guy doesn't appear in the senate trial, he, his photos and documents will testify in the house. Lev wants his sentence cut by a future DOJ and a judge might view his actions favorably too, he should delay his trial until after the election though. Lev ain't going down for Donald and he ain't going without a fight, he knows how to fight dirty too.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*LEV PARNAS ATTORNEY SHARES VIDEO OF MIKE PENCE WITH INDICTED GIULIANI ASSOCIATE AFTER VP DENIES KNOWING HIM*








Lev Parnas attorney shares video of Mike Pence with indicted Giuliani associate after VP denies knowing him


"Mike Pence does indeed know the guy," Joseph Bondy wrote on Twitter as he posted footage of his client with the vice president and second lady Karen Pence.




www.newsweek.com





Joseph Bondy, the attorney for Lev Parnas, shared on Twitter a video showing his client at an event with Vice President Mike Pence and second lady Karen Pence.

The vice president has denied knowing Parnas after the Ukrainian American businessman accused him of working on an alleged scheme to pressure Ukraine's government. "I don't know the guy," Pence said last week, CNN reported, calling Parnas's claims "completely false."

In the video clip, Parnas is seen holding the hand of Karen Pence and talking with her as the vice president stands by her side, speaking to someone else. Towards the end of the 23-second video, Parnas is seen reaching towards Mike Pence, waiting to shake his hand.

RELATED STORIES

Sen. Graham Says Parnas Is 'Crooked As a Snake' After Evidence Disclosure
Over the footage plays the opening lines of "September" by Earth, Wind and Fire: "Do you remember the 21st night of September? Love was changing the minds of pretenders while chasing the clouds away."

"Mike Pence does indeed know the guy," Bondy tweeted with the video, but gave no details of the context in which the vice president, his wife, and Parnas are together. _Newsweek_ has asked Bondy for comment and further information about the video.

Bondy also shared a quote from the U.S. Ambassador to the E.U. Gordon Sondland. "Everyone was in the loop," Sondland said in his testimony about the alleged Ukraine scheme to the House impeachment inquiry.

_Newsweek_ has asked the White House for comment.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 21, 2020)

Insecure donny had pootin try to see if the kool kids are talking about him.....








Swiss police reportedly believe Russian spies posed as plumbers to bug Davos


Swiss police picked up two men at the high-end resort in August after the pair had aroused suspicion by staying for an unusually long time.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

pacificdunes74 said:


> No matter what Trump wins and left wing nut cases lose. We win you lose. God bless the NRA










pacificdunes74 said:


> Trump wins. You can not stop the great Republican Party. They control the senate and they control the country. God bless Donald Trump


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 21, 2020)

No Words ..... 



“ Number One ... in the UNIVERSE ! “


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

pacificdunes74 said:


> No matter what Trump wins and left wing nut cases lose. We win you lose. God bless the NRA


Didn’t trump* say windmills cause cancer and you need an id to buy cereal


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Didn’t trump* say windmills cause cancer and you need an id to buy cereal


Ahhh diarrhea of the mouth and constipation of thought


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Ahhh diarrhea of the mouth and constipation of thought


So did he say those things or not


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Dems are getting a jumpstart on how it will be unfair and cover ups. Lmao brainwash the masses with bs and hipocracy..fking epic!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Dems are getting a jumpstart on how it will be unfair and cover ups. Lmao brainwash the masses with bs and hipocracy..fking epic!


Aren’t they withholding 180 documents and over a dozen witnesses


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Overwhelming evidence! The aid was released by tye final date. Asking about hunter biden has nothing to do with Biden.. or does it when you use your power to get your shit son a job sitting at a oiligarch. Mote epicness


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Overwhelming evidence! The aid was released by tye final date. Asking about hunter biden has nothing to do with Biden.. or does it when you use your power to get your shit son a job sitting at a oiligarch. Mote epicness


The aid was released after the whistleblower complaint was made public


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> So did he say those things or not


Idk who gives a shit. We all read the shit you say


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Dems dont like trump bc he made fools of the whole system before the election is 2016. And he contonues to make fools of them. So beijg a butthurt dem that cant do shit right..oh yeah..they been wanting to impeach him since he was elected. 
You just got sucked into the hate and bs. I feel sorry for youbuckles


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey buck..YOU did it! Now stop covering it up and confess. You are trying to hide something if you dont ! 
Gtfoh..the crazy shit coming out of these dams mouth is pure bs aint nobody buying this shit. Media says " majority of americans" all lies . 
Use your cereal andwindmills as a grand example of your actions..your losimg it bud


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Dems dont like trump bc he made fools of the whole system before the election is 2016. And he contonues to make fools of them. So beijg a butthurt dem that cant do shit right..oh yeah..they been wanting to impeach him since he was elected.
> You just got sucked into the hate and bs. I feel sorry for youbuckles


Speaking of getting sucked into the hate, don’t you support a guy who praised neo nazis


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> The aid was released after the whistleblower complaint was made public


Let the whistleblower testify then! He knows it all right?..1st, 2nd, 3rd hand maybe


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Hey buck..YOU did it! Now stop covering it up and confess. You are trying to hide something if you dont !
> Gtfoh..the crazy shit coming out of these dams mouth is pure bs aint nobody buying this shit. Media says " majority of americans" all lies .
> Use your cereal andwindmills as a grand example of your actions..your losimg it bud


Can you give me an example of something crazy that dems have said?

it has to be crazier than cancer causing windmills or ids to buy cereal

thanks, lump

dint be so triggered and angry


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Speaking of getting sucked into the hate, don’t you support a guy who praised neo nazis


I guess so..whatever your crazy ass says! I wasnt ever going to label myself as either party..but as stupid as the democrats look..ivebeen violently shoved into conservative. This whole act is so embarrassing of our government


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Let the whistleblower testify then! He knows it all right?..1st, 2nd, 3rd hand maybe


Whistleblowers are entitled to anonymity so that they don’t get epstein’ed by trump like they were trying to do to yovanovitch


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Can you give me an example of something crazy that dems have said?
> 
> it has to be crazier than cancer causing windmills or ids to buy cereal
> 
> ...


Dude turn on CNN right now! Its nonstop bs


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> I guess so..whatever your crazy ass says! I wasnt ever going to label myself as either party..but as stupid as the democrats look..ivebeen violently shoved into conservative. This whole act is so embarrassing of our government


Well he either called the neo nazis that murdered heather heyer very fine people or he didnt

you can support that or not

that’s not your choice, stop trying to blame everyone else for the fact that you’re an angry dumb racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Dude turn on CNN right now! Its nonstop bs


Then it should be easy for you to come up with an example

it’s not like you have a job to stop you fromdoing it


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Well he either called the neo nazis that murdered heather heyer very fine people or he didnt
> 
> you can support that or not
> 
> that’s not your choice, stop trying to blame everyone else for the fact that you’re an angry dumb racist


Youre the racist. You hate whites. Yes , sorry this stillmakes a you a racist bro. More dem logic pfff


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Youre the racist. You hate whites. Yes , sorry this stillmakes a you a racist bro. More dem logic pfff


Wow don’t strain yourself with these brilliant replies you poor victim you


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Then it should be easy for you to come up with an example
> 
> it’s not like you have a job to stop you fromdoing it


Hey man lets watch this unfold.
Dems excuse for total failure: not a fair trial, repub majority..etc etc
Pretty much same shit dems did in the house. 
Is Polosi your drinking buddy?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Youre the racist. You hate whites. Yes , sorry this stillmakes a you a racist bro. More dem logic pfff


Hey poor snowflake
I think you are talking this wrong , your white privilege just like mine is fully intact


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Hey man lets watch this unfold.
> Dems excuse for total failure: not a fair trial, repub majority..etc etc
> Pretty much same shit dems did in the house.
> Is Polosi your drinking buddy?


Ok so you have no examples and based on your non stop tendency to project you are blithering drunk right now


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Dude turn on CNN right now! Its nonstop bs


You're watching CNN?









Diabolical666 said:


> Hey man lets watch this unfold.
> Dems excuse for total failure: not a fair trial, repub majority..etc etc
> Pretty much same shit dems did in the house.
> Is Polosi your drinking buddy?









Trump broke the law continually and got impeached for it, it was not on the Democrats to allow Trump to run out the clock with court filings written in crayon.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Ok so you have no examples and based on your non stop tendency to project you are blithering drunk right now


I alreadt said the lies pertaining to the impeachment..why cant you fkn read


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You're watching CNN?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CNN is live right now numbnuts


----------



## SFnone (Jan 21, 2020)

diabolical, what's your deal man? you are sounding like you are totally fucking insane right now. he did all kinds of things wrong, and you know it- you wouldn't be so defensive and going apeshit if you really thought he was clean.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> CNN is live right now numbnuts


But are you watching it? 

Oh are you at a bar or something and they are forcing you to watch it, I guess that could make sense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> I alreadt said the lies pertaining to the impeachment..why cant you fkn read


I always hide hundreds of documents and dozens of witnesses when I’m innocent of extorting our allies using taxpayer money for my own personal gain

you dumb drunk bitch


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> But are you watching it?
> 
> Oh are you at a bar or something and they are forcing you to watch it, I guess that could make sense.


That lump doesn’t leave the house. Or shipping container, whatever you wanna call it


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I always hide hundreds of documents and dozens of witnesses when I’m innocent of extorting our allies using taxpayer money for my own personal gain
> 
> you dumb drunk bitch


I dontdrink..stop projecting your disease onto me.
If his lawyers think those arnt necessary then it is what it is. You dems have no evidence..stop wasting taxpayers money on your lies and bs because your ego cant handle it


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

If dems have so much evidence then have at it lmao. No ones heard any yet but as i listen..its all crying from dems. So pathetic


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4461607


Thanks pinny. Very viable info lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Is that from your twitter feed?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> I dontdrink..stop projecting your disease onto me.
> If his lawyers think those arnt necessary then it is what it is. You dems have no evidence..stop wasting taxpayers money on your lies and bs because your ego cant handle it


Innocent people don’t hide hundreds of documents and dozens of witnesses 

the crime is all right there in the doctored transcript

you dumb drunk bitch


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Innocent people don’t hide hundreds of documents and dozens of witnesses
> 
> the crime is all right there in the doctored transcript
> 
> you dumb drunk bitch


You will eat those words..please say more so you have a full golden corral buffet


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> You will eat those words..please say more so you have a full golden corral buffet


They didn’t even want an investigation 

they just wanted zelensky to announce one

you’re so dumb. Just the most incoherent drunk ever


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Is that from your twitter feed?


In the photo trumps neg vagina is fully engorged this indicates Ivanka is close by.


Diabolical666 said:


> Thanks pinny. Very VIABLE info lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 21, 2020)

How’s the coal-fired power plants doing ? .... asking for a friend .... ( a wind turbine operator ).


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ahahaha see...shifty is already saying hes still guilty if innocent because the maj vote..ohhh gawd. But bot the other way around in the house tho right. Keep talking shifty lmfao


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> How’s the coal-fired power plants doing ? .... asking for a friend .... ( a wind turbine operator ).


Hey you seen the new alternative to the wind turbine.. the big joint that wobbles. Question..do the wind turbines need lots of oil...askimg for a friend


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yep..i still dont drink..sorry. and i w9nt become a drinker just because you say it a hundred times.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Triggered by renewable energy

must have windmill cancer


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yep..i still dont drink..sorry. and i w9nt become a drinker just because you say it a hundred times.


You lie too much and you’re incoherent


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Triggered by renewable energy
> 
> must have windmill cancer


Asking a question is triggered? Damn you eill just say anything incoherent of reality wont ya


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> I dontdrink..stop projecting your disease onto me.
> If his lawyers think those arnt necessary then it is what it is. You dems have no evidence..stop wasting taxpayers money on your lies and bs because your ego cant handle it


Lawyer, you mean that pedophile, Allen dershowitz?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Damn you eill just say anything incoherent of reality wont ya


was that supposed to be a sentence in american english?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Buck you base yourlife around a lame ass political forum on a cannabis site. You thrive on likes..that is pretty sad bud. Idk they had college courses for that and you can get paid for likes.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

You are so much in a box of bs you lost your wife and kid over it. Sad really
Try this...step out of the box and live your life. Go hiking, take your doggo, go fishing. Do sonething besides this all day and you wontbe so stupid


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Ahahaha see...shifty is already saying hes still guilty if innocent because the maj vote..ohhh gawd. But bot the other way around in the house tho right. Keep talking shifty lmfao






doucheolical666 said:


> Hey you seen the new alternative to the wind turbine.. the big joint that wobbles. Question..do the wind turbines need lots of oil...askimg for a friend


Wretched heifer you felch a pig whose asshole discharges Sharpies, its not right.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Buck you base yourlife *hiccup* around a lame ass political forum on a cannabis site. You thrive on likes..that is pretty sad *hiccup* bud. Idk they had college courses for that -*hiccup* and you can get paid for likes.
> 
> *Hiccup*


Fify


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Buck you base yourlife around a lame ass political forum on a cannabis site. You thrive on likes..that is pretty sad bud. Idk they had college courses for that and you can get paid for likes.


DTS, deranged trump swallower ^^^^


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> You are so much in a box of bs you lost your wife and kid over it. Sad really
> Try this...step out of the box and live your life. Go hiking, take your doggo, go fishing. Do sonething besides this all day and you wontbe so stupid


There’s that projection again, from the drunken lump whose family did leave her and cannot stand her

anyhoo, lunch break is over. Time to get back to work

not that you’d know what that is


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Fify


Ty . Im sure thats how you read it.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Hey you seen the new alternative to the wind turbine.. the big joint that wobbles. Question..do the wind turbines need lots of oil...askimg for a friend





Diabolical666 said:


> Buck you base yourlife around a lame ass political forum on a cannabis site. You thrive on likes..that is pretty sad bud. Idk they had college courses for that and you can get paid for likes.





Diabolical666 said:


> You are so much in a box of bs you lost your wife and kid over it. Sad really
> Try this...step out of the box and live your life. Go hiking, take your doggo, go fishing. Do sonething besides this all day and you wontbe so stupid





Diabolical666 said:


> Ty . Im sure thats how you read it.


*Shitting yourself and melting down is not the way to go , you common f'en idiotic slob.*


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> There’s that projection again, from the drunken lump whose family did leave her and cannot stand her
> 
> anyhoo, lunch break is over. Time to get back to work
> 
> not that you’d know what that is


Nor do you. Medicinal drunks dont hold jobs. Nor can they keep their family


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *Shitting yourself and melting down is not the way to go , you common f'en idiotic slob.*


Like buck everyday? Mmm


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> If dems have so much evidence then have at it lmao. No ones heard any yet but as i listen..its all crying from dems. So pathetic


And then you understand why Moscow Mitch is trying to get it to not be submitted.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> And then you understand why Moscow Mitch is trying to get it to not be submitted.


Yes he explained all that in detail right out the gate. It will be crazy shit show if so. But here now shifty is shitting all over everyone who has a say in this. This is how low you go as democrats


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

" lets just discredit everyone against us" sound familiar? This way they can cry about the process when they lose their case. Sigh. You dems are spent


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yes he explained all that in detail right out the gate. It will be crazy shit show if so. But here now shifty is shitting all over everyone who has a say in this. This is how low you go as democrats


They were not the ones that broke the law, that was Trump.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Sekolow/ McGreggor tko 40 sec in. Amazing folks!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Like buck everyday? Mmm


*Scram.*


Diabolical666 said:


> " lets just discredit everyone against us" sound familiar? This way they can cry about the process when they lose their case. Sigh. You dems are spent


*Youre a fucking mess.*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2020)

Jesus.

Well the question "What would it be like to have access to the thoughts of the dumbest ten percent of Trump supporters if they were in hospice with a degenerative brain disease?" has finally been answered.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> " lets just discredit everyone against us" sound familiar? This way they can cry about the process when they lose their case. Sigh. You dems are spent


Win or lose this kangaroo court case, the fact remains that Trump has shit-stained his entire family's legacy far worse than it already was. That will never wash off. Every person who supports him will go down in history as the soiled toilet paper that tried, but failed miserably to cover up and clean up after him.


----------



## topcat (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Sekolow/ McGreggor tko 40 sec in. Amazing folks!


 ...sez Zippy.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Win or lose this kangaroo court case, the fact remains that Trump has shit-stained his entire family's legacy far worse than it already was. That will never wash off. Every person who supports him will go down in history as the soiled toilet paper that tried, but failed miserably to cover up and clean up after him.


Yep same for dem senators...as they say, they are also on trial here. Not lookin so good either. How you are not embarrassed is beyond me . Golden Coral yall ..nom


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

*scratches head*

WTF is going on? Have accounts been hijacked? Serious question because some of the shit I'm reading seems so far removed from what any logically thinking person could arrive at. Sorry, I guess I just don't buy it. 
I mean, its not like this process is complicated or hard to follow.....unless you're just now lifting your head from the sand and you're info is limited. 

I'm just....WOW


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> How you are not embarrassed is beyond me


See that little thing that resembles a Canadian flag in my avatar? I'm not embarrassed at all, I'm simply completely dumbfounded over how big of an international embarrassment the United States has degraded itself into.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm embarrassed.

The best this admin could do to protect democracy was allow Russia to climb 7 places towards the "American Dream".

While watching US slip 10 places.
I'm tired of winning.

https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp?title=2020&displayColumn=0


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> *scratches head*
> 
> WTF is going on? Have accounts been hijacked? Serious question because some of the shit I'm reading seems so far removed from what any logically thinking person could arrive at. Sorry, I guess I just don't buy it.
> I mean, its not like this process is complicated or hard to follow.....unless you're just now lifting your head from the sand and you're info is limited.
> ...


No, it's just (white) trash day.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> *scratches head*
> 
> WTF is going on? Have accounts been hijacked? Serious question because some of the shit I'm reading seems so far removed from what any logically thinking person could arrive at. Sorry, I guess I just don't buy it.
> I mean, its not like this process is complicated or hard to follow.....unless you're just now lifting your head from the sand and you're info is limited.
> ...


I'm pretty sure her well water comes from a Superfund site in Pueblo.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> *scratches head*
> 
> WTF is going on? Have accounts been hijacked? Serious question because some of the shit I'm reading seems so far removed from what any logically thinking person could arrive at. Sorry, I guess I just don't buy it.
> I mean, its not like this process is complicated or hard to follow.....unless you're just now lifting your head from the sand and you're info is limited.
> ...


If you figure every MAGA hat wearer has given Trump and the Russians their email addresses it is easy for them to backdoor all their online accounts. Pair that with the voting data that Trump gave them last election, they can cat fish people right to the states/districts they live in.

And even if they don't go that route, they can just brute force attack accounts like described in this blog post:
https://www.rbth.com/science-and-tech/328950-why-russian-hackers-hack-accounts


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Trump will be the president of the United States for the next 5 years. Deal with it an quit all your crying.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Trump will be the president of the United States for the next 5 years. Deal with it an quit all your crying.


So your name "knowing" is simillar to when you call a fat guy Slim. Pretty slick, ma'am.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Trump will be the president of the United States for the next 5 years. Deal with it an quit all your crying.









Are you an American?


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Don’t trigger me. I’ll go liberal on you an try to get you fired or impeached. Where’s my damn safe space??!! Aaahhhh!!


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Are you an American?


Guilty? Who Flynn? Lol. Forced to sing a tune he didn’t know the words too. Convictions were all Russians they’ll never see a day behind bars. Manifort? For stuff he did before the Trump campaign. Stuff Trump has nothing to do with. Lol. Keep spreading lies. Apply for a job at CNN. You’ll fit right in.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Guilty? Who Flynn? Lol. Forced to sing a tune he didn’t know the words too. Convictions were all Russians they’ll never see a day behind bars. Manifort? For stuff he did before the Trump campaign. Stuff Trump has nothing to do with. Lol. Keep spreading lies. Apply for a job at CNN. You’ll fit right in.


You're dumb


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Guilty? Who Flynn? Lol. Forced to sing a tune he didn’t know the words too. Convictions were all Russians they’ll never see a day behind bars. Manifort? For stuff he did before the Trump campaign. Stuff Trump has nothing to do with. Lol. Keep spreading lies. Apply for a job at CNN. You’ll fit right in.









You never answered, are you an American?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Guilty? Who Flynn? Lol. Forced to sing a tune he didn’t know the words too. Convictions were all Russians they’ll never see a day behind bars. Manifort? For stuff he did before the Trump campaign. Stuff Trump has nothing to do with. Lol. Keep spreading lies. Apply for a job at CNN. You’ll fit right in.


Manafort was charged with conspiracy against the United States and his sentencing included the fact that he lied about sharing internal polling data with Russian spies


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Nor do you. Medicinal drunks dont hold jobs. Nor can they keep their family


White trash whose family hates her says what


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I'm pretty sure her well water comes from a Superfund site in Pueblo.





rkymtnman said:


> So your name "knowing" is simillar to when you call a fat guy Slim. Pretty slick, ma'am.


You used to have great content. Wtf happened? Oh hanging out here could do that.nm.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> White trash whose family hates her says what
> 
> View attachment 4461763


No thays baldicks family that hates him. Drunk already at 3pm?


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> You're dumb


Your moms dumb for not aborting you. Trump will win with or without ur vote. Your dumb for hating a man you never met. You’ve never met Trump. You believe what CNN says. You’re a dumb PAWN.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

Even Bannan thought Trump's ability to answer this Russian spies question was suspicious as fuck.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> *scratches head*
> 
> WTF is going on? Have accounts been hijacked? Serious question because some of the shit I'm reading seems so far removed from what any logically thinking person could arrive at. Sorry, I guess I just don't buy it.
> I mean, its not like this process is complicated or hard to follow.....unless you're just now lifting your head from the sand and you're info is limited.
> ...


Wait wait..is this the same as like buck callingeveryone racist and is a racist himself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> No thays baldicks family that hates him. Drunk already at 3pm?


You project a lot

your own family left you. That’s a fact


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Manafort was charged with conspiracy against the United States and his sentencing included the fact that he lied about sharing internal polling data with Russian spies


And Trump is guilty of..?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Your moms dumb for not aborting you. Trump will win with or without ur vote. Your dumb for hating a man you never met. You’ve never met Trump. You believe what CNN says. You’re a dumb PAWN.


I watched him praise the neo nazis that murdered heather heyer with my own eyes


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> And Trump is guilty of..?


You're dumb


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Your moms dumb for not aborting you. Trump will win with or without ur vote. Your dumb for hating a man you never met. You’ve never met Trump. You believe what CNN says. You’re a dumb PAWN.


I've never met Jeffrey Dahmer but I wouldn't take cooking lessons from him.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Wait wait..is this the same as like buck callingeveryone racist and is a racist himself.


These Liberals are taught to use the word racist every other sentence. It’s all they know.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> You're dumb


An Trump is guilty of..?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> And Trump is guilty of..?













Oh and...
https://www.gao.gov/assets/710/703909.pdf


btw, did you ever answer if your an American or not?


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've never met Jeffrey Dahmer but I wouldn't take cooking lessons from him.


Maybe Jeffery Dalmer just needed help. Ya know, like Jessie Smollette


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Wait wait..is this the same as like buck callingeveryone racist and is a racist himself.


There’s that classic projection from the drunken lump

supports a neo nazi praiser, cries NO YOURE THE RACIST


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You project a lot
> 
> your own family left you. That’s a fact


Why do you project your own life on mine? Im not a drunk and havnt lost my family lmao


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Oh and...
> https://www.gao.gov/assets/710/703909.pdf
> View attachment 4461770
> 
> btw, did you ever answer if your an American or not?


You don’t know what being American is so I won’t humor you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> And Trump is guilty of..?


Lewd and lascivious act with minor 15 years or younger


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> There’s that classic projection from the drunken lump
> 
> supports a neo nazi praiser, cries NO YOURE THE RACIST


Calm down brainwashed narcissist. Triggered snowy


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> You don’t know what being American is so I won’t humor you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yep same for dem senators...as they say, they are also on trial here. Not lookin so good either. How you are not embarrassed is beyond me . Golden Coral yall ..nom





knowing said:


> Your moms dumb for not aborting you. Trump will win with or without ur vote. Your dumb for hating a man you never met. You’ve never met Trump. You believe what CNN says. You’re a dumb PAWN.


Trump's impeachment has brought out many current and old but new right wing trolls.

Pull up a chair, guys. Let's watch the Republican party sink itself with a load of self-made bullshit.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Lewd and lascivious act with minor 15 years or younger


Lol. An Don Lemon said so?


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Think what you like. I’m sleeping well tonight. With ur momma


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Trump's impeachment has brought out many current and old but new right wing trolls.
> 
> Pull up a chair, guys. Let's watch the Republican party sink itself with a load of self-made bullshit.


Pull up deez nuts to ur chin you dumb snowflake


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

@knowing This guy has major life issues. Most of what he says is made up and he barks it so much he begins to believe it. Hehas no proof as always lol


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Think what you like. I’m sleeping well tonight. With ur momma









Already down to mamma jokes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Why do you project your own life on mine? Im not a drunk and havnt lost my family lmao


You type like a drunk and your family ain’t in that shipping container with you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You project a lot
> 
> your own family left you. That’s a fact


Not all of them, she had to run over her pit bull with a truck. It was probably running away at the time though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lol. An Don Lemon said so?


No, conald said so himself 

he bragged about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> No, conald said so himself
> 
> he bragged about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children


Whoa, ur an oblivious imbecile.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Look how triggered. Epic! Repeat you lies over and over. Great content..boring but yea


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Whoa, ur an oblivious imbecile.


2pac and Elvis are alive too. They’re lovers sharing the Mexico sunshine together.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Whoa, ur an oblivious imbecile.


So he didn’t brag about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Look how triggered. Epic! Repeat you lies over and over. Great content..boring but yea


What lies?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Update: dems are claiming cover up because they dont know how to law and build their false case. Jajajajajaja


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> So he didn’t brag about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children?


I’m done talking to you. I’d rather talk to a box of rocks. U are an iiiidiot sir. Goodbye


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Whoa, ur an oblivious imbecile.


Are you sure about that?









Trump Walked in on Teen Pageant Contestants Changing


Former Miss Teen USA contestants say Trump walked in where contestants as young as 15 were dressing




people.com





“Well, I’ll tell you the funniest is that before a show, I’ll go backstage and everyone’s getting dressed, and everything else, and you know, no men are anywhere, and I’m allowed to go in because I’m the owner of the pageant and therefore I’m inspecting it,” -Donald Trump


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 21, 2020)

Some can't read readin just writin.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You type like a drunk and your family ain’t in that shipping container with you


Pretty sure drunks type better, you do. I have handicap in my thumbs and dont give 2 shits..you can read it snow. Shipper is my growroom. You know that lol.
These are the lies you tell over n over


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You type like a drunk and your family ain’t in that shipping container with you


Dia doesn't drink. That was the rest of us drinking whole cases of beer in one sitting. 

I like dia. Disagree with her approach and politics but whatever. 

Also trump is guilty as shit. You font need to watch cnn to realize that. What hes being impeached for he admitted to the day after it happened right on the White House lawn. The dumbass even doubled down and asked China to look into biden too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> I’m done talking to you. I’d rather talk to a box of rocks. U are an iiiidiot sir. Goodbye


Lol rage quit


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Dia doesn't drink. That was the rest of us drinking whole cases of beer in one sitting.
> 
> I like dia. Disagree with her approach and politics but whatever.
> 
> Also trump is guilty as shit. You font need to watch cnn to realize that. What hes being impeached for he admitted to the day after it happened right on the White House lawn. The dumbass even doubled down and asked China to look into biden too


I guarantee she’s a drunken mess


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> I’m done talking to you. I’d rather talk to a box of rocks. U are an iiiidiot sir. Goodbye










Diabolical666 said:


> Update: dems are claiming cover up because they dont know how to law and build their false case. Jajajajajaja


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I guarantee she’s a drunken mess


Nah man. Most I ever seen her drink is like 1 beer. We tried to get her to drink with us. Wasn't happening.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> I’m done talking to you. I’d rather talk to a box of rocks. U are an iiiidiot sir. Goodbye


Off to spend your tax rebate cheque that you received from Mexico, that covered the US taxpayer dollars spent on the completely ridiculous, futile and unfinished wall?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> I’m done talking to you. I’d rather talk to a box of rocks. U are an iiiidiot sir. Goodbye


You going to leave for 9 years again?

Some of these sleepers are just a little unbelievable.

Comes back after 9 years to say good riddance when Shep Smith quits Fox. Now argues in politics.

LOfuckingL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Nah man. Most I ever seen her drink is like 1 beer. We tried to get her to drink with us. Wasn't happening.


Doesn’t mean a thing


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Off to spend your tax rebate cheque that you received from Mexico, that covered the US taxpayer dollars spent on the completely ridiculous, futile and unfinished wall?


Off to spend this load on ur moms face.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Off to spend this load on ur moms face.


No you arent


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Lol rage quit


Lol. Rage quit? I should stay online an talk to complete morons all night? No ty. You all do you. I’ma go fck ur liberal momma’s til they melt.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Ima put these bats in ur moms ass


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Doesn’t mean a thing


It means she doesn't have an excuse to be unutterably stupid.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Off to spend this load on ur moms face.


Ahhh, yes... what do uneducated mentally-challenged do when confronted with something they have no answer for? Insult!

My bet is, that even with your Mexican tax rebate cheque you still can't afford to travel outside of your county, let alone to Canada.

Besides, my Mom is a very kind person. She'd have you for dinner and provide you a place to stay. She's nice like that, especially to the underprivileged.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Lol. Why would I ever want to go to Canada? Ur moms comes to me. Then I come on her an send her home to the pussy of a nation you call home. 
Fck Canada! Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lol. Why would I ever want to go to Canada? Ur moms comes to me. Then I come on her an send her home to the pussy of a nation you call home.
> Fck Canada! Lol


None of that happens


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

Trump's crybaby hissy fit Davos edition:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/01/21/trump-threatens-europe-with-fresh-tariffs-davos-deepening-rift-with-long-time-us-allies/#comments-wrapper



Im guessing Zuckerberg told Trump if he kept him tax free he could continue to lie to his cult.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lol. Rage quit? I should stay online an talk to complete morons all night? No ty. You all do you. I’ma go fck ur liberal momma’s til they melt.


No you’re not

did trump brag about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lol. Why would I ever want to go to Canada? Ur moms comes to me. Then I come on her an send her home to the pussy of a nation you call home.
> Fck Canada! Lol


You provide a shining and accurate representation of Trump supporters


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> No you’re not
> 
> did trump brag about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children


Lol. You’re doing what CNN does. Twisting words to fit ur narrative. If I were in Trumps position I’d go back stage an check out all the women too you wouldn’t bc ur a lil homo who likes to suck on the cock.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> You provide a shining and accurate representation of Trump supporters
> [/QUOTE
> Dude seriously, the world knows all Canadians are the biggest pussys. Don’t try to be a tough guy.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lol. You’re doing what CNN does. Twisting words to fit ur narrative. If I were in Trumps position I’d go back stage an check out all the women too you wouldn’t bc ur a lil homo who likes to suck on the cock.


So do you get paid extra for every news station reference you make? Christmas must have been hard if you need to spam this website for some of that Russian money that the Trump troll Brad Parscale pays out to trolls.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lol. You’re doing what CNN does. Twisting words to fit ur narrative. If I were in Trumps position I’d go back stage an check out all the women too you wouldn’t bc ur a lil homo who likes to suck on the cock.


You would creep in on unsuspecting naked underage children?

wanna know what would happen if you creeped into my daughters changing room?

id kill you then have your lifeless, disemboweled body put on trial anyway so that you could go to the grave known as the pedophile you are


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lol. You’re doing what CNN does. Twisting words to fit ur narrative. If I were in Trumps position I’d go back stage an check out all the women too you wouldn’t bc ur a lil homo who likes to suck on the cock.


There's no twisting narrative at all. That's what your TrumpenPedo does.









Trump Walked in on Teen Pageant Contestants Changing


Former Miss Teen USA contestants say Trump walked in where contestants as young as 15 were dressing




people.com





“Well, I’ll tell you the funniest is that before a show, I’ll go backstage and everyone’s getting dressed, and everything else, and you know, no men are anywhere, and I’m allowed to go in because I’m the owner of the pageant and therefore I’m inspecting it,” -Donald Trump

Note also that these are 15-year old *girls*, not women. So, who's trying to modify the narrative?


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Your daughter is already sucking cock. Get used to it.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Bc someone said there were 15 year old children back there you believe it. Trump says there were not 15 year old children back there. I believe Trump. Oook. Deal with it.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Bc someone said there were 15 year old children back there you believe it. Trump says there were not 15 year old children back there. I believe Trump. Oook. Deal with it.


LOL. It's literally called "Miss Teen USA beauty pageant".

Note the *TEEN* in there.

Strike three. Next batter please.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

More exemplary Trump follower commentary...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Your daughter is already sucking cock. Get used to it.


You're not good at this lol.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> More exemplary Trump follower commentary...


That right. You don’t like it? Deal with it. Live with it. We’re not going anywhere


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Bc someone said there were 15 year old children back there you believe it. Trump says there were not 15 year old children back there. I believe Trump. Oook. Deal with it.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

Being a pedophile to own the libs. That's your thing?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Your daughter is already sucking cock. Get used to it.


You’re a pedophile


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You're not good at this lol.


Good at what? Trolling others online? You a pro at that? Ur proud? Just you an ur lil dog sitting beside you in you’re trailer home. You have no life if you think this is some sort of skill to be had.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> That right. You don’t like it? Deal with it. Live with it. We’re not going anywhere


I don't have to live with it or deal with it. Thankfully, I'm just a citizen of a pussy country that along with all other countries on this planet, are laughing and pointing at the mockery that the USA has become.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Bc someone said there were 15 year old children back there you believe it. Trump says there were not 15 year old children back there. I believe Trump. Oook. Deal with it.


there were 15 year olds back there you fucking pedophile


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> I’ll w
> ill walk in on your daughter sucking your dick an you ain’t gonna do shit. Come try to kill me you lil faggot snowflake homo. Hahahahah!


Give me your address


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

147 3rd street. Taunton Massachusetts. Bring ur weapons an ur daughter.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Give me your address


Hope to see you soon!


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Give me your address


Fat lazy John candy looking mother fckin won’t get his lazy ass here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> 147 3rd street. Taunton Massachusetts. Bring ur weapons an ur daughter.


No such address exists pedo


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> That right. You don’t like it? Deal with it. Live with it. We’re not going anywhere





knowing said:


> That right. You don’t like it? Deal with it. Live with it. We’re not going anywhere




No wonder all you got is lame momma jokes.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

If any of you wanna see me I’m at 147 3rd st. Taunton Massachusetts.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> No such address exists pedo


Look again. Make sure u bring ur daughter. Can’t wait to see her again


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> If any of you wanna see me I’m at 147 3rd st. Taunton Massachusetts.


No you aren’t, pedo


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Look again. Make sure u bring ur daughter. Can’t wait to see her again


She’s 2 you pedophile


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Fat lazy John candy looking mother fckin won’t get his lazy ass here.


You've got an orange obese slob in the White House, and you're making fun of John Candy's appearance? You ARE bad at this!


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> No you aren’t, pedo


If ur scared an aren’t willing to stick up for your daughter just say so.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

@Diabolical666 

your buddy says he’s apedophile


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 21, 2020)

My ignore list rapidly grows.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> You've got an orange obese slob in the White House, and you're making fun of John Candy's appearance? You ARE bad at this!


Lol. Look at Trumps wife. Now look at yours. Hahahahahaha!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lol. Look at Trumps wife. Now look at yours. Hahahahahaha!


*prostitute


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lol. Look at Trumps wife. Now look at yours. Hahahahahaha!


Your profile has terminal cancer.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lol. Look at Trumps wife. Now look at yours. Hahahahahaha!


I'll take my wife over Trump's co-dependent woman who has no shame whatsoever any and every day, for looks, personality, integrity and self-worth or any other virtue that you can come up with.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> She’s 2 you pedophile


Maybe you should stop drinking an lose some weight. Stick around for a bit. Then again you’d probably just teach her to troll people on the internet using the word fascist an racist every other sentence. 
You better lose a few pounds before you come see me. Be in the best shape of your life homo


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I'll take my wife over Trump's co-dependent woman who has no shame whatsoever any and every day, for looks, personality, integrity and self-worth or any other virtue that you can come up with.


I’ll take ur wife for 20 minutes. Hit that shit then toss her out my ride. She’s liberal trash also.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> You better lose a few pounds before you come see me. Be in the best shape of your life homo


Sounds like a come on


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Sounds like a come on


It is bro. I’ma Fck you like I’m ur uncle buck.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> I’ll take ur wife for 20 minutes. Hit that shit then toss her out my ride. She’s liberal trash also.


My wife is a dual-citizen that has no interest on the embarrassing nonsense that's happening in the US, and who would laugh at your "20 minutes" LOL


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Your profile has terminal cancer.


Dude, do you think for a second I care about a rollitup profile? Do you people have a life outside of online forums? I’m starting to feel bad for ya’ll. You value all the wrong shit buddy.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Good at what? Trolling others online? You a pro at that? Ur proud? Just you an ur lil dog sitting beside you in you’re trailer home. You have no life if you think this is some sort of skill to be had.


Lol weak as fuck


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> My wife is a dual-citizen that has no interest on the embarrassing nonsense that's happening in the US, and who would laugh at your "20 minutes" LOL


Your wife would cry for 20 minutes as she takes dual dicks. I’ll record it all an send it to you. Send her my way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> It is bro. I’ma Fck you like I’m ur uncle buck.


But seriously 

since you’ve given me ample legal grounds to kill you, let me do it so I don’t have to report your threats to the fbi

they’ll easily find you. The conviction and imprisonment that follows would be too nice for you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol weak as fuck


And as dumb as a broke trump chump


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol weak as fuck


Come to my address. I’ll show you weak old man. I hope you all show up at once. See you all then. Pussys.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> But seriously
> 
> since you’ve given me ample legal grounds to kill you, let me do it so I don’t have to report your threats to the fbi
> 
> they’ll easily find you. The conviction and imprisonment that follows would be too nice for you


Lmao. Report me to the fbi please. You and the fbi can come to my door. Please do. I’m begging you. Thanks.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Your wife would cry for 20 minutes as she takes dual dicks. I’ll record it all an send it to you. Send her my way.


So rapist and torturer too. Yep, Trump supporter.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Dude, do you think for a second I care about a rollitup profile? Do you people have a life outside of online forums? I’m starting to feel bad for ya’ll. You value all the wrong shit buddy.


Then why do you have more than one?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lmao. Report me to the fbi please. You and the fbi can come to my door. Please do. I’m begging you. Thanks.


You don’t think threatening to rape a 2 year old is a crime?


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> But seriously
> 
> since you’ve given me ample legal grounds to kill you, let me do it so I don’t have to report your threats to the fbi
> 
> they’ll easily find you. The conviction and imprisonment that follows would be too nice for you


Lol. I’m going to prison bc uncle bucks daughter sucks cock. Hahahaaha!!!


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You don’t think threatening to rape a 2 year old is a crime?


When did I threaten to rape anyone?


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You don’t think threatening to rape a 2 year old is a crime?


Don’t hate on me bc ur daughter is a cocksucker already


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Come to my address. I’ll show you weak old man. I hope you all show up at once. See you all then. Pussys.


Alright little feller. I'm not coming to your step dads house. Its shitty youd involve him in this


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Then why do you have more than one?


I have more than one? That’s news


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> When did I threaten to rape anyone?


In previous posts

you can delete them but they remain visible to moderators

I’d be pretty worried if I were you


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Don’t hate on me bc ur daughter is a cocksucker already


Being a pedophile is super funny.. right guys!? Please notice me!!!


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Alright little feller. I'm not coming to your step dads house. Its shitty youd involve him in this


Ooohhhh. You burned me!!! Good one! Your right! I do suck at this! You showed me old timer!!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> If any of you wanna see me I’m at 147 3rd st. Taunton Massachusetts.





knowing said:


> Maybe you should stop drinking an lose some weight. Stick around for a bit. Then again you’d probably just teach her to troll people on the internet *using the word fascist an racist every other sentence.*
> You better lose a few pounds before you come see me. Be in the best shape of your life homo


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> In previous posts
> 
> you can delete them but they remain visible to moderators
> 
> I’d be pretty worried if I were you


Lol. I’m not worried. Show me the post. Reply to it. I never threatened anyone. Hahahahahahaha!! Tell don lemon to say I did. Maybe everyone will believe it then. Or better yet. Get that beauty pageants contestant to back you! Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Being a pedophile is super funny.. right guys!? Please notice me!!!


These trumptards get incredibly triggered

they’re so fragile


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Being a pedophile is super funny.. right guys!? Please notice me!!!


Ooohhhh. Burned me again! Ur good bro!! Keep it going!! Lol


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> These trumptards get incredibly triggered
> 
> they’re so fragile


An entire generation of Trumpers are being born now. He’ll be in office for the next 5 years. You lost. Deal with it. Hahahahahaha! Winning!! I love it!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lol. I’m not worried. Show me the post. Reply to it. I never threatened anyone. Hahahahahahaha!! Tell don lemon to say I did. Maybe everyone will believe it then. Or better yet. Get that beauty pageants contestant to back you! Lol


so you don’t believe trump when he says he did it?

you’re saying your savior is a liar?


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> so you don’t believe trump when he says he did it?
> 
> you’re saying your savior is a liar?


Trump never said he went back there to view underage children. You’re life must be so sad to sit all day an dwell on Trump. Making up shit. Running with BS stories. You really are a fat lonely drunk.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> so you don’t believe trump when he says he did it?
> 
> you’re saying your savior is a liar?


And ur daughter is already a whore.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Trump never said he went back there to view underage children.


Yes he did.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> These trumptards get incredibly triggered
> 
> they’re so fragile


Yeah I know. Posts a fake address then calls people pussies. Super tough. It's ok though. Some people here are real good with a computer and the dudes saying some pedo shit. He can keep digging himself in


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> An entire generation of Trumpers are being born now. He’ll be in office for the next 5 years. You lost. Deal with it. Hahahahahaha! Winning!! I love it!!


Winning? Winning! Now THAT'S funny 

This "entire generation of Trumpers" will retire from their three minimum wage jobs with no savings, social security or healthcare. Man, that's a lot of winning to think about for the future!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> And ur daughter is already a whore.


That’s your delusion, pedophile

Since you’re not worried, go ahead and verify your information to make my report to the authorities go more smoothly


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

Show me where I threatened to rape someone. Prove you’re not a liar. Prove you don’t just make shit up.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> That’s your delusion, pedophile
> 
> Since you’re not worried, go ahead and verify your information to make my report to the authorities go more smoothly


Lmao. My ssn#


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Show me where I threatened to rape someone. Prove you’re not a liar. Prove you don’t just make shit up.


As I said it’s in previous posts

since you’re not worried go ahead and photograph your id for us and post it


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Show me where I threatened to rape someone. Prove you’re not a liar. Prove you don’t just make shit up.


I bet you smell so gory right now. Your daughter don’t even want to be held by you


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lmao. My ssn#


Stop being a pussy. You yourself said you have nothing to worry about


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> I bet you smell so gory right now. Your daughter don’t even want to be held by you


Why are you replying to yourself?


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> As I said it’s in previous posts
> 
> since you’re not worried go ahead and photograph your id for us and post it


Lmao. I are so stupid dude. Tell me where u live an I’ll come see you. Then you can try to kill me. Deal?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Lmao. I are so stupid dude.


We know dude


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Stop being a pussy. You yourself said you have nothing to worry about


Ok ok. Send me a pic of ur Id first. Ok?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> I’ll photograph my cock so you have something to jerk it to tonight homo


You’re a total pussy


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> I’ll photograph my cock so you have something to jerk it to tonight homo


Dont post child porn here little dude


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Ok ok. Send me a pic of ur Id first. Ok?


No that wasn’t the deal you pussy


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> We know dude


Dude I thought u were great at this. Really haven’t shown me anything. Ur almost not even worth responding to.


----------



## knowing (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> No that wasn’t the deal you pussy


But you wanna kill me dude. I’ll come to you. Or come to Taunton Massachusetts


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Dude I thought u were great at this. Really haven’t shown me anything. Ur almost not even worth responding to.


You said that to me like 80 replies ago


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> But you wanna kill me dude. I’ll come to you. Or come to Taunton Massachusetts


Let’s see the proof, pussy


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> Dude I thought u were great at this. Really haven’t shown me anything. Ur almost not even worth responding to.


The day I have to defend myself against a pedophile is the day I'll delete my account


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Let’s see the proof, pussy


I can confirm he doesn't live in Taunton Mass. There's no longer an active mental facility there.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Dont post child porn here little dude


The judge would let him off for lack of evidence.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2020)

Do we have time to start a pool to see what number post he gets banned on?

Dollar a square, who's in?


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Do we have time to start a pool to see what number post he gets banned on?


Am I allowed to pull a Trump and contact the site admins secretly via a perfect phone call to sway things in my favour?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4461824
> Do we have time to start a pool to see what number post he gets banned on?
> 
> Dollar a square, who's in?


how about how soon after he's banned he's back? over/under 3 days??


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Am I allowed to pull a Trump and contact the site admins secretly via a perfect phone call to sway things in my favour?


Lol. No quid pro quo!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. No quid pro quo!


Your not a first hand witness so no soup for you!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 21, 2020)

I will say 12 ... like the girls he and his tranny pedo fap to.
Those Russian sock bots are in full swing .....


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

How many of these right wing pussies act tough then shut the hell up when they get called out, is too fucking funny


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

So, Trump has been formally impeached, forever and irrevocably skid-marking his and his family's legacy with a huge shit stain, but he's still tweeting "READ THE TRANSCRIPTS".

The level of idiocy and mental-retardation is astounding.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 21, 2020)

Trumps favorite money pit “ wall promise “ just topped an astounding $11 billion dollars ......about $20 million a mile. 
Becoming the most expensive wall in the world ... pushing each mile built at *4 times the cost *. And he is currently STILL looking to 
raid more funds ..... 

Savvy business man .... * Savvy DumbFuck.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> How many of these right wing pussies act tough then shut the hell up when they get called out, is too fucking funny


He's out scoring some more oxys.

I think they all eat, rail and inject opioids, then they turn on Fox for more addiction.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He's out scoring some more oxys.
> 
> I think they all eat, rail and inject opiods, then they turn on Fox for more addiction.


Oxy is too expensive. He just stepped out to get a pack of roll your own tobacco and a mad dog 2020.. if he can convince someone over 21 to grab them for him


----------



## spek9 (Jan 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trumps favorite money pit “ wall promise “ just topped an astounding $11 billion dollars ......about $20 million a mile.
> Becoming the most expensive wall in the world ... pushing each mile built at *4 times the cost *. And he is currently STILL looking to
> raid more funds .....
> 
> Savvy business man .... * Savvy DumbFuck.











All It Takes Is a $100 Saw To Cut Through Trump’s Big Border Wall


VICE is the definitive guide to enlightening information.




www.vice.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Oxy is too expensive. He just stepped out to get a pack of roll your own tobacco and a mad dog 2020.. if he can convince someone over 21 to grab them for him


Oh, oh. He may be talking to the toilet then. 

Hope his buddy holds his hair before he flushes 10 or 15 times.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 21, 2020)

Let’s not forget that TRUMPS MOUTH IS OVERFLOWING WITH RUSSIAN DICK ........

*THE RUSSIAN “ ROOM “ *

President Donald Trump just can’t help himself sometimes — not even when it comes to Russia, the country that has dogged his entire presidency.

Amid an impeachment scandal related to his dealings with Ukraine — which the Kremlin invaded in 2014 — Trump dropped a quip Thursday about Russian President Vladimir Putin’s homeland.

He joked in front of television cameras and reporters *about building a “Russian Room” in the White House* just hours after Speaker Nancy Pelosi told reporters when it comes to Trump “*all roads lead to Putin.*”

Maybe all you Trump Taint Lickers can sit an watch ivanka pedo vids and circle jerk around a bottle Trump Vodka.

There is even more stupidity from the “ Kommander in Chief “ .... He admired the holiday decorations in the “ China Room “ , 
*now think ( plates and bowls )* people not the country....... Which fueled his desire to make a Russia Room ....

He clearly is a moron ....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Oxy is too expensive. He just stepped out to get a pack of roll your own tobacco and a mad dog 2020.. if he can convince someone over 21 to grab them for him


Shit man, a six pack of Sterno and a Slim Jim.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, oh. He may be talking to the toilet then.
> 
> Hope his buddy holds his hair before he flushes 10 or 15 times.


too many hamberders will do that to ya.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

knowing said:


> I don’t have to prove anything to you homo. You said you got balls. Come see me. Or was that another lie.
> I gotta go now. I’ll miss you. Love you. Kiss kiss an hope to see you soon lovey ones.


Pussy!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Wait wait..is this the same as like buck callingeveryone racist and is a racist himself.


No. Its has to do with the racist lying shitbag lunatic sitting in the WH.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> No. Its has to do with the racist lying shitbag lunatic sitting in the WH.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yall are like pathetic vultures...waiting till someome has diff opinion than yours so you can call them a racist ir any ither insult. Easy way out of explaining a fair view. But you dont have that either. You haye anyone that challenges you and yoy believe everything the my put out in the media. Brainwashed fools bahahaha


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Now you can lose your minds over some typos. Enjoy sbowflakes


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yall are like pathetic vultures...waiting till someome has diff opinion than yours so you can call them a racist ir any ither insult. Easy way out of explaining a fair view. But you dont have that either. You haye anyone that challenges you and yoy believe everything the my put out in the media. Brainwashed fools bahahaha


His “different opinion” was it’s ok to be a pedophile

have fun with that, glad he’s on your side


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yall are like pathetic vultures...waiting till someome has diff opinion than yours so you can call them a racist ir any ither insult. Easy way out of explaining a fair view. But you dont have that either. You haye anyone that challenges you and yoy believe everything the my put out in the media. Brainwashed fools bahahaha


Trump blackmailed Ukraine by withholding US funds in order to solicit a bribe to benefit his personal interests? You don't even try to defend that act, you just get down with personal shit as if your opinion about anybody is valid. This isn't about you, Priscilla. What I want to know is why you don't care that Trump is selling out the US interests for his own personal gain?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

Two posts searching for seeds prior to spamming the politics forum with drool soaked posts. 


knowing said:


> Some of you guys have really poor attitudes. I doubt you guys are breeding better than any of the popular seed banks today. There are better strains out today than the classics. Although they are offspring of the classics that doesn’t mean they’re not better. Don’t be haters.


 "haters"? *pats your poor brow beaten head*


knowing said:


> I’m looking at growing a strain called Glookies by Barney’s Farm. THC in the mid 20’s. Huge yield in 8-9 weeks. Cross between GSC thin mint Pheno and GG4. Taste is supposed to be phenomenal.
> I normally look for something that flowers in under 9. Good yield. High thc levels.


Now there's a lot I could comment on from your posts that scream "sexually frustrated miserable self loathing cow" suffering from "persistent body odor" but I digress, so...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

deleted the rest bc just quoting that creepy shit is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yall are like pathetic vultures...waiting till someome has diff opinion than yours so you can call them a racist ir any ither insult. Easy way out of explaining a fair view. But you dont have that either. You haye anyone that challenges you and yoy believe everything the my put out in the media. Brainwashed fools bahahaha


The dude that was posting some pedo shit.. you're gonna take his side? Really dia


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 21, 2020)

No one here has ever met me

my identity is kept secret for reasons which I shant expound upon at this time


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> No one here has ever met me
> 
> my identity is kept secret for reasons which I shant expound upon at this time


What are you talking about dude? We hung out and smoked crack last Thursday.

You're really losing it Larry


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 22, 2020)

Trump's lawyers are sticking to Trump's lies it seems. Adam Schiff is good at tearing them down in real time however, which is good to see.





Naddler lost his shit a bit on their lies though.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 22, 2020)

Florida man stabs, kills pro-Trump boss on turnpike during political argument


Florida deputies say a worker fatally stabbed his Trump-supporting boss at a Florida Turnpike construction site and placed an American flag next to the body after they got into an argument.




www.abcactionnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2020)

*Trump Flees To Switzerland While His Impeachment Trial Kicks Off In The Senate*





Is breaking the law illegal? Now that President Donald Trump's impeachment trial is underway in the Senate, we may soon find out.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> The dude that was posting some pedo shit.. you're gonna take his side? Really dia


No idea who or what you talkimg about


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

If someone is posting pics of naked kids..id report it . But if they are just talking about it alot like Buck does because he has some weird fantasies then whats the difference foh


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> If someone is posting pics of naked kids..id report it . But if they are just talking about it alot like Buck does because he has some weird fantasies then whats the difference foh


Your buddy was saying he wants to rape kids

glad he’s on your side


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

How do you watch someone else do it randomly..then its ok for buck to talk about it on a daily? Do you all have buck on ignore? I m starting to think so


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thats your buddy. I have no pals in here they hang oit on a reg forum


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2020)

"Breaking the law is now Legal!"

That will make a nice Billboard on 880.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Thats your buddy. I have no pals in here they hang oit on a reg forum


No, I hated that trumptard. You were friendly with him

you project a lot you drunken lump


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> How do you watch someone else do it randomly..then its ok for buck to talk about it on a daily? Do you all have buck on ignore? I m starting to think so


By talk about it a lot, do you mean I constantly remind everyone that you support a pedophile who bragged about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> No one here has ever met me
> 
> my identity is kept secret for reasons which I shant expound upon at this time


incorrect. the guy that sold you that fish taco last week? rkymtnman. i've been watching you. lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> "Breaking the law is now Legal!"
> 
> That will make a nice Billboard on 880.


 Evertone has a right to a fair trial. Why is he guilty before he goes to trial. You would be appalled if this was you. How are you people american?!?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> How do you watch someone else do it randomly..then its ok for buck to talk about it on a daily? Do you all have buck on ignore? I m starting to think so


I've never seen anyone else on this forum go all in about fucking a 2 year old in the mouth.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> "Breaking the law is now Legal!"
> 
> That will make a nice Billboard on 880.


 Evertone has a right to a fair trial. Why is he guilty before he goes to trial. You would be appalled if this was you. How are you people american?!?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've never seen anyone else on this forum go all in about fucking a 2 year old in the mouth.


Fuking report him then. Why do i immediatly associate with it? Its probably one of these guys socks


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Evertone has a right to a fair trial. Why is he guilty before he goes to trial. You would be appalled if this was you. How are you people american?!?


I/we don't support Putin.
No matter how nice and wholesome trump tells you he is.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Fuking report him then. Why do i immediatly associate with it? Its probably one of these guys socks


Because you called me a vulture. I didnt even bring up fucking politics with him. In fact I fucking backed you up with everyone calling you a drunk for your shit spelling.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Evertone has a right to a fair trial. Why is he guilty before he goes to trial. You would be appalled if this was you. How are you people american?!?


If you actually watched a guy pull a gun and rob a bank, would you consider him guilty before he went to trial?

Some things are obvious. Some trials are bullshit.

A normal common man wouldn't be allowed to keep witnesses from testifying, only a billionaire president could do that.

Nobody should be above the law. But millionaires and billionaires get out of it all the time, just spend millions on lawyers. Ask OJ.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If you actually watched a guy pull a gun and rob a bank, would you consider him guilty before he went to trial?
> 
> Some things are obvious. Some trials are bullshit.
> 
> ...


Why do you want him out so bad? Hes said and done things no other presidents have done in 40yrs. The economy is good ( allthough i hear from dems its tanking) . Why is reality so hard for some people. Every politic has used their power to benefit, and also the rich do this. Now you will tell me about how he walked into a teen locker room and how hes a smartass on stage?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Why do you want him out so bad? Hes said and done things no other presidents have done in 40yrs. The economy is good ( allthough i hear from dems its tanking) . Why is reality so hard for some people. Every politic has used their power to benefit, and also the rich do this. Now you will tell me about how he walked into a teen locker room and how hes a smartass on stage?


You do know due to relaxed regulation you and I, the kids will die sooner, while the quality of life in russia rises.

Do you like when your old man belts you.

In February 2017, with the support of the *Russian* Orthodox Church, *Russia* decriminalized *domestic violence* in cases where it does not cause "substantial bodily harm" (such as broken bones or a concussion) and does not happen more than once a year.
Let's hope we don't have the same god.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> You do know due to relaxed regulation you and I, the kids will die sooner, while the quality of life in russia rises.
> 
> Do you like when your old man belts you.
> 
> ...


Oh man russia. Has nothing to do with us. I swear they are 40 yrs behind still maybe more. 
I firgot the term they used but they would just go take a woman like a caveman would and keep her and marry her. Its a tradition of toxic masculentity. I have nothing good to say about russia tbh. Chernobyl,kgb, their laws all crazy to me, quality if life? Russians have no clue


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2020)

Russia has benefited better than any on the world stage.
Dont let a booming Global economy make you think trump is at the helm. 

One final point to make about the ILO method, is that their source data does not take into account the number of people who are self employed.

It's chinese products that enable all these minimum wage "american dream" jobs.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Russia has benefited better than any on the world stage.
> Dont let a booming Global economy make you think trump is at the helm.
> 
> One final point to make about the ILO method, is that their source data does not take into account the number of people who are self employed.
> ...


Educate me on how they benefit from this?
Giod for the self employed, the economy is good for that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Why do you want him out so bad? Hes said and done things no other presidents have done in 40yrs. The economy is good ( allthough i hear from dems its tanking) . Why is reality so hard for some people. Every politic has used their power to benefit, and also the rich do this. Now you will tell me about how he walked into a teen locker room and how hes a smartass on stage?


I want him out so bad because he is not competent and unqualified to command the military. And he has the nuclear launch codes.

And he wants to throw people off insurance.

Before Obamacare, there was a million dollar limit of virtually everybody's health insurance. You hit a million and they threw you off. Now, I know most people never hit a million. But a tiny fraction do. We have a member here whose aorta surgery cost $250,000.
So I guess before Obama care, he better not need any other surgery because he used up $250,000 PLUS all the other claims in his lifetime.

My mother was a nurse. She never said they should have medicare for all, but she always said they should have a catastrophic health insurance from the gov't. for people who get medical problems that cost a fortune.

Or you could just let them die.

I wouldn't just let my dog die if I could do something about it. 

And Trump's allowing more pollution in the air and water isn't healthy. That's just common sense to try to cut pollution. Nixon started the EPA because he got sick of looking at smog in his home area. Every president since largely supported the EPA and reducing pollution.

Until now.

This guy Trump isn't worthy of support. Most of the republicans in congress secretly hate him but they're too scared to say anything because they want those million dollar political jobs. Just write a book and ching ching, another $million.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Educate me on how they benefit from this?
> Giod for the self employed, the economy is good for that


Crimea, Ukraine, Democracy. Putin doesn't like democracy unless it can be controlled. (see mitch)


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

What makes you say hes not competent in war? You dont agree with what he did in Iran? Explain
Bernie wants everyone to pay for everyones healthcare and then their will be no private ins companies( thats millions of jobs lost?)Also we will be payng to the tune of 35trillion.
@tangerinegreen555 ( sorry my cursor is jumping all over lol)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2020)

*Trump’s Impeachment Trial Isn’t His Biggest Legal Risk*
*Can campaign-finance violations bring down a president?*




__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com





President Donald Trump’s sprawling corruption may never be brought under lawful control, especially with Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell acting as inside man in Trump’s impeachment trial. But if Trump is ever to be punished for his many abuses of power, it just might be for his disregard of the nation’s ineffectual and much-maligned body of campaign-finance law.

True, it’s unlikely. Campaign-finance violations are often treated as clerical errors. The Federal Election Commission is a punchline in Washington, incapable of even voting on enforcement measures, since it lacks a quorum. (Both the White House and the Senate appear to like it that way.) Even when the commission did function, the most blatant disregard of campaign-finance law sometimes resulted in only weak fines administered many years late.

Yet the rule of law sometimes has a roundabout way of making the guilty pay. Al Capone went to prison for tax evasion. Richard Nixon was forced from the presidency over a botched burglary. And amid the thuggish efforts to insulate Trump from the democratic accountability of fair elections, campaign-finance laws are proving stubbornly relevant.

The laws include a “broad prohibition on foreign national activity” in U.S. elections. Foreigners are prohibited from contributing money or any “thing of value” to a campaign. They are also prohibited from spending money “in connection with any federal, state or local election in the United States.” Thus Russian President Vladimir Putin’s sabotage in 2016 was not just a crime against democracy — it was an illegal in-kind contribution to the Trump campaign.

Special Counsel Robert Mueller acknowledged in his report that Donald Trump Jr.’s eager embrace of Russian government assistance to his father’s campaign in 2016 (“if it’s what you say I love it”) “implicates” U.S. campaign finance law. But Mueller chose not to charge Trump Jr., explaining that it would be difficult to prove that he had “willfully” violated the law.

Lev Parnas and Igor Fruman were not cut a similar break. Instead, federal prosecutors charged the two Soviet-born Trump supporters with funneling foreign money into U.S. political committees, along with a $325,000 donation from the pair’s largely imaginary energy company, which lacked income or assets, to the pro-Trump SuperPAC America First Action.

After laying low following their October arrest, Parnas has been quite a noisy fellow lately, appearing for interviews on television. Claiming that he fears that he’s been set up as the fall guy, Parnas has further implicated the president and others in a scheme for which there was already ample evidence: Trump’s effort to extort foreign assistance to his re-election campaign in the form of a Ukrainian investigation designed to smear former Vice President Joe Biden. The Ukraine scheme, Parnas told CNN, “was all about 2020.”

Parnas has been sharing photos of himself in intimate settings with the president, along with texts and other carefully curated details of his whirlwind romance with the MAGA crowd, including Rudolph Giuliani. Efforts to distance the White House from Parnas are complicated by an October letter to Congress from Trump’s former lawyer John Dowd, which asserts that “Parnas and Fruman assisted Mr. Giuliani in connection with his representation of President Trump.” There are lots of questions and surely more to the story, including the possibility that Giuliani and his friends were hoping to make a play for Ukrainian gas business. But there is no doubt about what inspired Parnas to sing: campaign-finance charges.

Attorney General William Barr, who buried the whistle-blower complaint about Trump’s Ukraine scheme when it arrived at the Justice Department last summer, seems to recognize the potential of campaign-finance violations to trip up a president focused on committing heftier offenses. At a Senate hearing last May, he dodged rudimentary questions about foreign interference in presidential elections, calling it “a slippery area.” He went to bizarre lengths to avoid labeling obviously illegal behavior out of bounds. Democratic Senator Chis Coons and Republican Senator Ben Sasse both appeared confounded by his testimony.
*more...*


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Crimea, Ukraine, Democracy. Putin doesn't like democracy unless it can be controlled. (see mitch)


This doesnt really answer my question but ok. Its all controlled or out of control? I mean our democracy...
I think we can agree on the russians and ukraine corruption. I know someone from Ukraine and 2 from russia..we have an idea how bad it is but they live it. Its nothing lile america. Nor will it ever be.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> What makes you say hes not competent in war? You dont agree with what he did in Iran? Explain
> Bernie wants everyone to pay for everyones healthcare and then their will be no private ins companies( thats millions of jobs lost?)Also we will be payng to the tune of 35trillion.
> @tangerinegreen555 ( sorry my cursor is jumping all over lol)


How much Oil does the US have left? 10 yrs, 20?

Enough to place a $250 tarrif on each panel here so this guy can meet his goal in Saudi.??

GTM Research, a Wood Mackenzie company, is now forecasting residential PV will experience its first down year ever. The U.S. home solar segment is expected to shrink by 3 percent this year. GTM previously forecast flat or limited growth in 2017.

What does he know that you don't.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> How much Oil does the US have left? 10 yrs, 20?
> 
> Enough to place a $250 tarrif on each panel here so this guy can meet his goal in Saudi.??
> 
> ...


Get it while its hot! Then we can move on to the other oil. Down 3% is not huge. Tarrifs on solar, dont know much about that tbh. I just read i can get 75% back if i install solar. Lookimg into a 10k$ system for my new land. Ill have to read into that more to see what youre saying


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> This doesnt really answer my question but ok. Its all controlled or out of control? I mean our democracy...
> I think we can agree on the russians and ukraine corruption. I know someone from Ukraine and 2 from russia..we have an idea how bad it is but they live it. Its nothing lile america. Nor will it ever be.


It really comes down to a $500 Billion between Russia and Exxon to fuel GM operations in China, (and over 3000 US corps) into the next decade. no gas no cars sales.

Exxon doesn't care if your husband beats you every night.

Any other Country and we would have turned them into wasteland.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> How much Oil does the US have left? 10 yrs, 20?
> 
> Enough to place a $250 tarrif on each panel here so this guy can meet his goal in Saudi.??
> 
> ...


It was to promote american manufacturing and jobs is what i just read was Trumos intentions on the solar tarrifs. Solar companies struggled for 2 yrs since the tarrifs but are now kicking ass again. Is this wrong?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> What makes you say hes not competent in war? You dont agree with what he did in Iran? Explain
> Bernie wants everyone to pay for everyones healthcare and then their will be no private ins companies( thats millions of jobs lost?)Also we will be payng to the tune of 35trillion.
> @tangerinegreen555 ( sorry my cursor is jumping all over lol)


First, Bernie's shit would never pass.

BUT, if it ever would those insurance companies would kind of be taken over by gov't. and the people who work for them would now work for the gov't.

The gov't. couldn't start from scratch, they would use those insurance companies records and people who work there. Health professionals all believe that.

I don't trust a guy as commander in chief who goes to North Korea for photo ops while they continue building nukes. Our own intelligence people say they (North Korea) are building nukes faster than anybody on the planet.

And for what? They could never beat anybody, they would just kill people like terrorists. Trump uses North Korea for photo ops and political gain.

He fucking knows they haven't changed over there.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> It was to promote american manufacturing and jobs is what i just read was Trumos intentions on the solar tarrifs. Solar companies struggled for 2 yrs since the tarrifs but are now kicking ass again. Is this wrong?


Why will you pay $2000 more? for who? Why??


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

I enjoy talking to you 2 guys..you are level headed for the most part..passionate i think otherwise. I respect that.
Tell me more reasons you hate trump...jw


Grandpapy said:


> Why will you pay $2000 more? for who? Why??


I wouldnt id buy american solar panels?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't trust a guy as commander in chief who goes to North Korea for photo ops while they continue building nukes. Our own intelligence people say they (North Korea) are building nukes faster than anybody on the planet.


With Russian and Chinese Parts.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

So what Im gathering is you 2 are afraid of trumps trigger finger but want war with russia and north korea?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 22, 2020)

Deep down i think we all want that tbh. They are pretty cocky. Thats the nicest thing i can say about them.



Thanks again for the real content!
Gotta run ill catch up later if i dont get a ban


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> So what Im gathering is you 2 are afraid of trumps trigger finger but want war with russia and north korea?


No, I'm more fearful of legally beating the shit out of my wife. It's so new wave.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 22, 2020)

Theocracies suck. Trump wants to be able to hack your cell phone. Which companies can already do. He's a liar and a cheat. He's trying to bankrupt the government. And doing a wonderful job. He's a military coward. I could go on but why? Obviously we are wired quite differently. It goes in one ear and out the other. Knock yourself out. I'm too old to give a shit.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 22, 2020)

Mafia Don likes people like this. Killers...








U.N. Experts: Saudi Crown Prince Likely Involved In Hacking Of Jeff Bezos' Phone


The U.N. is calling for an “immediate investigation” by the United States into the incident.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We have a member here whose aorta surgery cost $250,000.


My insurance company got it down to $224,000


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2020)

*Saudi Arabia: Bezos phone hack claim is ‘absurd’ - BBC News*





Saudi Arabia has denied that its crown prince was responsible for hacking Amazon boss Jeff Bezos' phone.

A message from a phone number used by the prince has been implicated in the data breach, according to reports.

The kingdom's US embassy said the stories were "absurd" and called for an investigation into them.

It was previously claimed the alleged hack was linked to the murder of Washington Post writer Jamal Khashoggi at the Saudi consulate in Istanbul.

As well as being the founder of online retail giant Amazon, Mr Bezos owns the Washington Post.

Mr Bezos' phone was hacked after receiving a WhatsApp message sent from Mohammed bin Salman's personal account, according to the Guardian newspaper.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2020)

*DOJ Says FBI Cracked Lev Parnas's iPhone 11 in Two Months Even as It Demands Apple Backdoor*








DOJ Says FBI Cracked Lev Parnas's iPhone 11 in Two Months Even as It Demands Apple Backdoor


The U.S. Department of Justice claimed in a letter to a federal judge this week that it took almost two months for the FBI to break into an iPhone 11 owned by Lev Parnas, a former associate of Donald Trump’s lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, who has been sucked into the sprawling impeachment mess facing...




gizmodo.com





The U.S. Department of Justice claimed in a letter to a federal judge this week that it took almost two months for the FBI to break into an iPhone 11 owned by Lev Parnas, a former associate of Donald Trump’s lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, who has been sucked into the sprawling impeachment mess facing the White House, Bloomberg reported on Tuesday. That the FBI managed to unlock the device at all may raise eyebrows, given that the DOJ and FBI have both recently ramped up pressure campaigns claiming they desperately need Apple’s assistance to unlock its devices and demanding Apple build backdoors into its encryption.

Parnas claims he acted as a fixer in Trump’s scheme to coerce the Ukrainian government into launching a sham investigation of Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden by withholding nearly $400 million in defense aid—the matter at the center of the ongoing impeachment trial Trump now faces in the Senate. Parnas, who told MSNBC’s Rachel Maddow last week that Trump and numerous other high-ranking White House officials had full knowledge of the plan, was indicted on separate charges of funneling foreign money into U.S. elections in October 2019. He is currently out on bail.

According to a House Intelligence Committee letter, the iPhone and other devices were seized by federal authorities upon the arrest of Parnas in October. They’re still being held by the feds, but Parnas later agreed to cooperate, and his defense team began seeking permission to obtain whatever data the FBI had extracted from the devices and share some of it with House investigators. Parnas’s attorney, Joseph A. Bondy, tweeted that the DOJ had successfully extracted data from the iPhone 11 in question on December 3, 2019, but claimed it deliberately did not turn over the documents until New Years’ Eve. (The documents have since been transferred).
*more...*


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Evertone has a right to a fair trial. Why is he guilty before he goes to trial. You would be appalled if this was you. How are you people american?!?


He is not on trial for his freedom, he is on trial for fucking up at his job of upholding our laws because he broke them repeatedly.


Diabolical666 said:


> Why do you want him out so bad? Hes said and done things no other presidents have done in 40yrs. The economy is good ( allthough i hear from dems its tanking) . Why is reality so hard for some people. Every politic has used their power to benefit, and also the rich do this. Now you will tell me about how he walked into a teen locker room and how hes a smartass on stage?


Obama's last 3 years were economically better than Trump's first three. This is not about how well we all are doing, it is about him breaking the laws he is supposed to protect.


Diabolical666 said:


> Oh man russia. Has nothing to do with us. I swear they are 40 yrs behind still maybe more.
> I firgot the term they used but they would just go take a woman like a caveman would and keep her and marry her. Its a tradition of toxic masculentity. I have nothing good to say about russia tbh. Chernobyl,kgb, their laws all crazy to me, quality if life? Russians have no clue


Russia is attacking our citizens everyday and he is allowing it because it helps him get elected. 


Diabolical666 said:


> What makes you say hes not competent in war? You dont agree with what he did in Iran? Explain
> Bernie wants everyone to pay for everyones healthcare and then their will be no private ins companies( thats millions of jobs lost?)Also we will be payng to the tune of 35trillion.
> @tangerinegreen555 ( sorry my cursor is jumping all over lol)


I am not a expert by any means in war so don't know how his actions are helping or hurting us much. But I find him abandoning the fragile Kurdish democracy so that Russia could take over control of the region inexcusable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Evertone has a right to a fair trial. Why is he guilty before he goes to trial. You would be appalled if this was you. How are you people american?!?


LOCK HER UP

hypocrite retards


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Why do you want him out so bad? Hes said and done things no other presidents have done in 40yrs. The economy is good ( allthough i hear from dems its tanking) . Why is reality so hard for some people. Every politic has used their power to benefit, and also the rich do this. Now you will tell me about how he walked into a teen locker room and how hes a smartass on stage?


You don’t find pedophilia disqualifying?

sick fuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> What makes you say hes not competent in war? You dont agree with what he did in Iran? Explain
> Bernie wants everyone to pay for everyones healthcare and then their will be no private ins companies( thats millions of jobs lost?)Also we will be payng to the tune of 35trillion.
> @tangerinegreen555 ( sorry my cursor is jumping all over lol)


He’s letting iran go nuclear, take over Iraq, bomb our soldiers and he did nothing

what a pussy


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> It was to promote american manufacturing and jobs is what i just read was Trumos intentions on the solar tarrifs. Solar companies struggled for 2 yrs since the tarrifs but are now kicking ass again. Is this wrong?


Manufacturing is in a recession 

god you are so fucking clueless


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 22, 2020)

Giuliani lobbied DOJ for Venezuelan businessman who claimed to help Guaidó: report


President Trump’s personal attorney Rudy Giuliani reportedly urged Justice Department prosecutors to go easy on a Venezuelan businessman under criminal investigation after the client said he s…




thehill.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 22, 2020)

Intel’s pending layoffs will hit multiple business groups, Oregon workers


Planned layoffs at Intel will extend into the company’s software group and other business units, according to sources inside the company, adding significantly to the total number of pending job reductions.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 22, 2020)

It's truly amazing that any person could be so uninformed and ignorant to accept the story that Trump is selling. And yet there are those who believe it strongly. It defies logic.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> He’s letting iran go nuclear, take over Iraq, bomb our soldiers and he did nothing
> 
> what a pussy


He has constructed a fiction that feeds the ignorance of his supporters and makes them feel good about themselves despite their woeful stupidity.

So that's something. No President has made the stupid (white people) feel that good in forty years


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2020)

*Trump Admits to Withholding Evidence From Impeachment Inquiry*








Trump Admits to Withholding Evidence From Impeachment Inquiry


“We have all the material. They don’t have all the material,” the president said of his comfort level, alluding to documents the White House has refused to turn over.




www.thedailybeast.com





President Trump appeared to admit Wednesday that he is comfortable with how his impeachment trial is playing out in the Senate—because the White House is withholding evidence about his dealings with Ukraine. “Honestly, we have all the material. They don’t have the material,” the president told reporters in Davos, Switzerland, where he is attending the World Economic Forum, regarding the documents the White House has refused to turn over. “When we released that conversation, all hell broke out with the Democrats because they say, wait a minute, this is much different than shifty Schiff told us, so we’re doing very well. I got to watch enough, I thought our team did a very good job,” Trump said, referencing House Intelligence Chairman Adam Schiff (D-CA), who has spearheaded the House impeachment inquiry against the president.

Rep. Val Demings (D-FL), one of the seven congressional impeachment managers, blasted Trump’s admission on Twitter, writing, “The second article of impeachment was for obstruction of Congress: covering up witnesses and documents from the American people. This morning the President not only confessed to it, he bragged about it.”


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Admits to Withholding Evidence From Impeachment Inquiry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO COLLUSION


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 22, 2020)

I live in a community of white mostly rednecks and I hear many of the same sentiments as I have heard here. "Trump made me a conservative" and "He's said and done things no other presidents have done in 40yrs." They are right. But I think the thing that really mattered is when he said: "Very fine people on both sides" and made thinly veiled racism ok again. It isn't something that most of them are willing to brag about, but they feel it in their rotten little hearts. The same people I have heard say these things betray their feelings when the topic isn't Trump. I see it every day. Trump knows how they feel and has shown them that he is of a similar mind for most of his life. It's the only thing that explains their worship of him despite the facts being so horribly out of whack. The fact that matters most to them isn't out of whack - it's right on target.

"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you." LBJ.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2020)

*Sen. Mitch McConnell Unveils Proposed Rules for Trump’s Impeachment Trial*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2020)

Here is what Kellyann's husband, a noted lawyer, has to say. George is a smart guy and cares about the constitution and law. He really should lock his wife in the basement though, for the sake of the children! Great interview.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*George Conway talks about Trump's impeachment with Jake Tapper (part 1)*





George Conway told CNN's Jake Tapper he was impressed with the House managers' performance on the first day of President Donald Trump's impeachment trial in the Senate, and said he was "distressed" by the behavior of Trump's counsel.

*George Conway talks about Trump's impeachment with Jake Tapper (part 2)*





*George Conway talks about Trump's impeachment with Jake Tapper (part 3)*





*George Conway talks about Trump's impeachment with Jake Tapper (part 4)*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is what Kellyann's husband, a noted lawyer, has to say.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *George Conway talks about Trump's impeachment with Jake Tapper (part 1)*
> 
> ...


I say we do a shot every time the Trump counsel says "basement".

Just kidding. Alcohol toxicity is no joke.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 22, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> He's a liar and a cheat. He's trying to bankrupt the government. And doing a wonderful job. He's a military coward. I could go on but why?


The one thing that a narcissistic, egotistical sociopath like Trump hates is a blight on his record/legacy. Focus on that...

Trump... Impeached more than Obama! Trump... shit-stained legacy forever!

He doesn't care about anyone but himself, and he never will. In fact, he's incapable of it. What drives people like that mad is picking at their scabs.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 22, 2020)

Bezos tweets tribute to Khashoggi in wake of reports of Saudi phone hacking


Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos posted a tribute to slain Washington Post columnist Jamal Khashoggi on Wednesday in his first public message after reports linking a hack of his phone to Saudi …




thehill.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 22, 2020)

Coincidentally, George Wallace became a born again Christian and turned his back on "Segragation today, segragation tomorrow, segragation forever!" just about 40yrs ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I say we do a shot every time the Trump counsel says "basement".
> 
> Just kidding. Alcohol toxicity is no joke.


He really should lock his wife in the basement though, for the sake of the children! Great interview.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The one thing that a narcissistic, egotistical sociopath like Trump hates is a blight on his record/legacy. Focus on that...
> 
> Trump... Impeached more than Obama! Trump... shit-stained legacy forever!
> 
> He doesn't care about anyone but himself, and he never will. In fact, he's incapable of it. What drives people like that mad is picking at their scabs.


He fears a court trial(s) and an orange jumpsuit even more and when he's out of office that is what he will quickly get. GOP senators and congressmen would be (secretly) delighted if he were indicted and muzzled by a judge like Roger Stone, no tweeting. I believe Donald has ether secret indictments or the paperwork assembled for them on a number of charges already and would be quickly charged, if not arrested. Donald might go down very quickly, if he's removed by the senate on a secret ballot with short notice. Maybe he won't have time to sign many pardons or would even care to do so, once he's removed Pence is sworn in and he could tell the secret service to give Donald the bum's rush before the FBI showed up to purp walk him out the front door of the WH while the TV cameras and history watched.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 22, 2020)

There isn't enough bandwidth to explain the Trump crime family to someone that hasnt been following along. (though they SHOULD BE anyway)
This didnt just start in 2016 either. It goes all the way back to the 80s but to keep this short, I'll leave this here for some perspective. Its not "fake news" or the media attacking Trump. Trump is a sleazebag con whose entire family is barred for life from running another charity because they funneled money meant for vets and children with cancer into their pockets. Same shit he's doing now with tax dollars except on a larger scale. So even if you want to overlook his homophobic minions (who removed the LGBTQ page the day after Trump was sworn in) or overlook his low IQ, creepiness with young girls or refusing to disavow the KKK and white supremacy, you cant overlook his thieving criminal history. To do so, is to deny reality.
Our own Intelligence agencies (many republican or appointed by Trump) confirmed Russia interfered in the 2016 election by targeting low information voters. They're doing it right now as I type this. That's a fact. Its not opinion.
And now Trump has tried to bribe a foreign leader to interfere in our election. That's also a fact. Not opinion. When the president of the united states is desperate to push a disinformation campaign against Americans to further line his own pockets, it SHOULD alarm any logical thinking person.


@Diabolical666, this doesn't even touch on the things @tangerinegreen555 pointed out with regard to foreign defense. He's a raving lunatic and his inability to understand even the most basic aspects of foreign affairs puts our men and women in uniform in danger. Dont take anyone's word for it. Just find some bipartisan news sources. This stuff goes waaay back.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> There isn't enough bandwidth to explain the Trump crime family to someone that hasnt been following along. (though they SHOULD BE anyway)
> This didnt just start in 2016 either. It goes all the way back to the 80s but to keep this short, I'll leave this here for some perspective. Its not "fake news" or the media attacking Trump. Trump is a sleazebag con whose entire family is barred for life from running another charity because they funneled money meant for vets and children with cancer into their pockets. Same shit he's doing now with tax dollars except on a larger scale. So even if you want to overlook his homophobic minions (who removed the LGBTQ page the day after Trump was sworn in) or overlook his low IQ, creepiness with young girls or refusing to disavow the KKK and white supremacy, you cant overlook his thieving criminal history. To do so, is to deny reality.
> Our own Intelligence agencies (many republican or appointed by Trump) confirmed Russia interfered in the 2016 election by targeting low information voters. They're doing it right now as I type this. That's a fact. Its not opinion.
> And now Trump has tried to bribe a foreign leader to interfere in our election. That's also a fact. Not opinion. When the president of the united states is desperate to push a disinformation campaign against Americans to further line his own pockets, it SHOULD alarm any logical thinking person.
> ...


but what about that unprecedented 1.2% gdp growth!?!?!

you just hate trump no matter what good stuff he does, which is everything


----------



## spek9 (Jan 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> but what about that unprecedented 1.2% gdp growth!?!?!
> 
> you just hate trump no matter what good stuff he does, which is everything


Is this just a quality check Buck? I'm going to liken it to such.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 22, 2020)

Its a coup by the do-nothing-dems. Believe me.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its a coup by the do-nothing-dems. Believe me.


I must admit that I'm growing to care for you, @Tangerine_. You're well within my list of people I'll vouch for if you ever visit the True North and Free


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its a coup by the do-nothing-dems. Believe me.
> 
> View attachment 4462340


see? You just hate him no matter what

and the impeachment is just a Jew coup, according to the “journalist” this (totally not) neo nazi White House just credentialed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2020)

The Democratic Managers are kicking ass!!! Incredible brilliant speeches. These people are brilliant. Trump is done.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The Democratic Managers are kicking ass!!! Incredible brilliant speeches. These people are brilliant. Trump is done.


Hopefully, I don't think he will be removed, but hopefully people in our country will wake up from his cult on a massive scale.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2020)

What jus happened at the trial? There was all this yelling and screaming. ..... who the hell?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What jus happened at the trial? There was all this yelling and screaming. ..... who the hell?


I am a little behind, I rewound to get to Hakeem Jefferies. Was @6:21 I couldn't hear what the protester was yelling. I am betting it was a white guy with a bro beard though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I am a little behind, I rewound to get to Hakeem Jefferies


What did he say about Putin and women? I missed that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2020)

My radio just turned to static. They were warning the Russians were going to hack into the radio waves so that the Americans have a hard time hearing this. Well they just did it. I’m going on live phone now, fuck them.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My radio just turned to static. They were warning the Russians were going to hack into the radio waves so that the Americans have a hard time hearing this. Well they just did it. I’m going on live phone now, fuck them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What jus happened at the trial? There was all this yelling and screaming. ..... who the hell?


I think some asshole just yelled some scripture about justice. After the interruption, Jeffries corrected the quote. Dude knows his bible apparently.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 22, 2020)

Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.), a leading ally of President Trump, said Wednesday that 45 Republicans are ready to dismiss the charges against the president and he would keep pushing to rally a majority of GOP senators to end the impeachment trial.
“There are 45, with about five to eight wanting to hear a little more,” Paul said in an interview with The Washington Post. “I still would like to dismiss it, but there aren’t the votes to do it just yet.”


At least we might get to hear a couple witnesses out of this. 

I hope the House turns around passes a couple bi-partisan bills for the Senate to sit on and hits Trump with another Impeachment. Or maybe knock Bill Barr out from under Trump with an impeachment of his own, Pompeo too.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What jus happened at the trial? There was all this yelling and screaming. ..... who the hell?




You get a person to believe the lies that Democrats support killing babies, a little thing like selling out our country to the Russians doesn't really matter anymore to them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4462426
> 
> You get a person to believe the lies that Democrats support killing babies, a little thing like selling out our country to the Russians doesn't really matter anymore to them.


I"d love to know how many abortions Trump has paid for over the years. I'd guess at least 3.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I must admit that I'm growing to care for you, @Tangerine_. You're well within my list of people I'll vouch for if you ever visit the True North and Free


Aww, right back atcha.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Aww, right back atcha.


geez, get a room in Niagra Falls already. lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 22, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I"d love to know how many abortions Trump has paid for over the years. I'd guess at least 3.


That's a conservative guess too



rkymtnman said:


> geez, get a room in Niagra Falls already. lol.


Does Trump have any hotels in Niagra? I don't wanna catch his bed bug cooties.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's a conservative guess too
> 
> 
> Does Trump have any hotels in Niagra? I don't wanna catch his bed bug cooties.


He got rid of the bed bugs. Just don't eat at his restaurant. D- rating from NY Health Dept.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2020)

No
More witness are really needed. 
The media want you to believe this Because the stock market is going to crash and they don’t want you pulling your money out. Only the insiders know when to sell. The rest of us are fucked. When a president is impeached the market crashes. That’s just what happens..


----------



## topcat (Jan 22, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> geez, get a room in Niagra Falls already. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2020)

topcat said:


>


Nyuk nyuk nyuk.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I"d love to know how many abortions Trump has paid for over the years. I'd guess at least 3.


He has kleinfelters 

he’s infertile, can’t grow facial hair

those kids aren’t his


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> those kids aren’t his


i'd love to believe you but Beavis and Butthead and El Retardo are all his. Maybe he only makes the male children? Bill Clinton banged Ivanna to form Ivanka.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 22, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 4462488
> View attachment 4462489




Christians-


----------



## spek9 (Jan 22, 2020)

'Best Impeachment in the UNIVERSE!'









D.C. sues Trump organization, alleging inflated inaugural party bills


The suit alleges that the city’s laws governing nonprofit organizations were violated when the Trump International Hotel charged the Presidential Inaugural Committee inflated prices.




www.politico.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 23, 2020)

Bolton can't be called as a witness due to national security - but he's about to put a book out.

Hilarious.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bolton can't be called as a witness die to national security - but he's about to put a book out.
> 
> Hilarious.


Subpoena his publisher and the manuscript (and drafts plus notes), if it's in his book it negates privilege.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 23, 2020)

Glovelove said:


> View attachment 4399459


Hey @eddy600, a whole lot of accounts liked this post but so few of them are around (excepting the retarded Rob Roy) I am forced to ask this question of you... I have listened to 12 hours of presentations supporting the Articles of Impeachment about the Orange Fucktard also know as Donald Jenius Trump, and they have done a pretty good job building a case against him, especially considering the fact that Trump has blocked them from the supporting evidence that would provide the smoking gun.

When are they going to get to the part about "cuz I hate him"?

Not even @Bugeye is dumb enough answer this, so a lot depends on you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2020)

*Trump Impeachment Trial Slogs On*





An earthquake hit outside LA, The Senate pulled an all-nighter for the Trump impeachment trial, Adam Schiff spoke for two and a half hours on behalf of the Democrats, Donald Trump elaborated on his criticism of Ken Starr from 1999, celebrated his 15th wedding anniversary with Melania, and congressional hopeful and Trump supporter Robert Hyde sat down to explain himself on Chris Cuomo's show on CNN.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm really looking forward to today's Republican Presidential. It should read as a primer to the pathetic idiocy of their supporters. Highlightes will be arguments that if there was no law broken, impeachment cannot occur. That one is kinda funny since Lindsey Graham, Ken Starr, Alan Dershowitz and others have argued the exact opposite prior to this.

But the biggest "Derp" will occur if they start talking about the whistleblower. This is a person who is specifically protected by law and whose account has been fully proven by many witnesses and the actual so called "transcript" of the phone call that the (impeached) President released and considers "perfect". If these imbeciles actually mention anything about the whistleblower not being exposed while also arguing that no further witnesses need be brought forward (talking about you and your white trash ilk here, @Bugeye), it is a sure sign that they are playing to the most ignorant, most under-educated and least qualified people in the entire electorate.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

topcat said:


>


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm really looking forward to today's Republican Presidential. It should read as a primer to the pathetic idiocy of their supporters. Highlightes will be arguments that if there was no law broken, impeachment cannot occur. That one is kinda funny since Lindsey Graham, Ken Starr, Alan Dershowitz and others have argued the exact opposite prior to this.
> 
> But the biggest "Derp" will occur if they start talking about the whistleblower. This is a person who is specifically protected by law and whose account has been fully proven by many witnesses and the actual so called "transcript" of the phone call that the (impeached) President released and considers "perfect". If these imbeciles actually mention anything about the whistleblower not being exposed while also arguing that no further witnesses need be brought forward (talking about you and your white trash ilk here, @Bugeye), it is a sure sign that they are playing to the most ignorant, most under-educated and least qualified people in the entire electorate.


The fact we have a brain surgeon working on the homeless problem, proves it cant be "cured".


----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2020)

"But I don't think that I'd ever let 'em cut on me"- Jimmy Buffett, "Miss you so badly".


Grandpapy said:


> The fact we have a brain surgeon working on the homeless problem, proves it cant be "cured".


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm really looking forward to today's Republican Presidential. It should read as a primer to the pathetic idiocy of their supporters. Highlightes will be arguments that if there was no law broken, impeachment cannot occur. That one is kinda funny since Lindsey Graham, Ken Starr, Alan Dershowitz and others have argued the exact opposite prior to this.
> 
> But the biggest "Derp" will occur if they start talking about the whistleblower. This is a person who is specifically protected by law and whose account has been fully proven by many witnesses and the actual so called "transcript" of the phone call that the (impeached) President released and considers "perfect". If these imbeciles actually mention anything about the whistleblower not being exposed while also arguing that no further witnesses need be brought forward (talking about you and your white trash ilk here, @Bugeye), it is a sure sign that they are playing to the most ignorant, most under-educated and least qualified people in the entire electorate.


It should be interesting to watch them try to change their spots.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> It should be interesting to watch them try to change their spots.
> View attachment 4464223


I am really curious if they just go full Trump and start lying. If they do that I feel comfortable not watching any more of their 'arguments', because it won't really matter. It would be like skimming one of the trolls on this sites paragraph posts.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I am really curious if they just go full Trump and start lying. If they do that I feel comfortable not watching any more of their 'arguments', because it won't really matter. It would be like skimming one of the trolls on this sites paragraph posts.


Perhaps we should look to Admin. for an answer.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I am really curious if they just go full Trump and start lying. If they do that I feel comfortable not watching any more of their 'arguments', because it won't really matter. It would be like skimming one of the trolls on this sites paragraph posts.


They will. Especially in the "Donald Trump was denied due process" canard.

And these dolts will suck it up.

"The basement? That's where pizzagate happened!"

Oh, and let's not forget, they can't impeach because they didn't spend the next few years in court establishing their Constitutional right and obligation of Congressional oversight of the Executive branch. That one is a soothing salve to the dumbness of Trump supporters. Right @Bugeye?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They will. Especially in the "Donald Trump was denied due process" canard.
> 
> And these dolts will suck it up.
> 
> "The basement? That's where pizzagate happened!"


I just hope when they start their lies is early on so I can get on with my day.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I just hope when they start their lies is early on so I can get on with my day.


Lol, me too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

Lol, Germany is to blame. Angela Merkle isn't paying enough so Trump violated the law and held up aid.

Weak start.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

4 minutes in: "Asking you to do it with no evidence" ... "Didn't talk a lot about the transcript of the call"... 

Because Trump illegally withheld it all, and they did talk a lot about the transcript that is not a transcript.....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 25, 2020)

Only two hours testimony today because"Saturday is the death valley for ratings"
I guess country matters very little in today's GOP


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

"Trump has a strong record on confronting Russia"...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

Am I wrong, or did they already make passing reference to the ridiculous theory that Ukraine meddled in the 2016 election?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Am I wrong, or did they already make passing reference to the ridiculous theory that Ukraine meddled in the 2016 election?


lol I have to keep rewinding it.

I just rewound to the Schiff video where he clearly states he is characterizing it, and now the guy is saying the 'real transcript' again:


The one that got stuffed in a secret server and was refused to be updated with the actual words used which were left out.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

There was no pressure because so many people didn't say there was: 


I want to buy more Javelins..... Okay, but I want you to do a favor though [shit what was the word I needed to say to do this con....] they say "crowd strike...''.

...
These people who were not in on the Guiliani con wasn't told about the withholding of aid until late August, so obviously they didn't know....

Ignoring they knew about it far earlier in July and they had a reason not to make it public:


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

'No evidence that there was a link of security assistance being linked to investigation':





aka: I can cherry pick certain things one person or another didn't know something as long as continue I ignore everything else anyone else has said that blows apart my narrative....


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

LMAO now they are down to 'Trump adamantly told me no. Who told you that?'


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

Jay Sekulow:

This (Mueller Report) led to a total of thirty-four individuals and three companies were indicted. Eight have pleaded guilty to or been *convicted* of felonies, including five Trump associates and campaign officials.

Oh and....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 25, 2020)

I missed most of it ...I had to gas up my car


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

He went full @Bugeye and tossed in a little FISA abuse report conspiracy theory that ignores the alters occurred in the FISA applications happened AFTER Trump was sworn in as POTUS and has his minions implanted in the AG offices.






Then he goes into the Russian made propaganda about Ukraine being the real bad guy in 2016. 

They really should have taken the lessons from Trump's closest lawyer:


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

Now this guy is just arguing process:






And Due process: When Trump is not going to jail, and has a entire 2nd trial that is now occurring in the Senate to determine if he keeps his job when he has broken our countries laws on multiple occasions.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2020)

That was a 1st day of PATHETIC evidence and defense. Lol. What a low luster terrible job. Trump is so done, stick a fork on him.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> I missed most of it ...I had to gas up my car


I think that experience probably gave you the gist of it.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Trump is so done, stick a fork on him.


Unfortunately, I doubt it. My bet is on the senate acquitting him, and confirming to the entire world that the United States is nothing but a corruption permitting, illogical, backwards-thinking, alienating, self-serving embarrassment who act based on trying to hold onto the votes of the poorly-educated and brainwashed side of the voting populace without any ethical or moral compass whatsoever.

After this, the last remaining vestige of trust others have of the US will be eradicated entirely.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Unfortunately, I doubt it. My bet is on the senate acquitting him, and confirming to the entire world that the United States is nothing but a corruption permitting, illogical, backwards-thinking, alienating, self-serving embarrassment who act based on trying to hold onto the votes of the poorly-educated and brainwashed side of the voting populace without any ethical or moral compass whatsoever.
> 
> After this, the last remaining vestige of trust others have of the US will be eradicated entirely.


Nah, the elections are coming and there are going to be a whole lot of Senators voting against witnesses and then acquitting him.

Fodder
fodder
fodder.

https://www.thenation.com/article/politics/senate-race-democrats-2020/


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

Wow, that was it? They ended on nothing but nonsense and said that it should just be dropped and Trump shouldn't be removed on what was presented.....

What a joke of a defense. If it wasn't already in the bag that Trump was going to not get kicked out of office, he would be smoked.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Unfortunately, I doubt it. My bet is on the senate acquitting him, and confirming to the entire world that the United States is nothing but a corruption permitting, illogical, backwards-thinking, alienating, self-serving embarrassment who act based on trying to hold onto the votes of the poorly-educated and brainwashed side of the voting populace without any ethical or moral compass whatsoever.
> 
> After this, the last remaining vestige of trust others have of the US will be eradicated entirely.


You can’t doubt all you want, Trump will be removed from office. Your very negative, I prefer distance myself from people like you. The United States of America will prevail through all this motherfucker. take your Canadian flag and shove it up your ass.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2020)

I wish someone could explain why the president thinks Ukraine Corruption is more of a threat then the Corruption in Mexico and why he is ignoring it?

The numbers don't show it.
https://tradingeconomics.com/ukraine/corruption-rank


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Unfortunately, I doubt it. My bet is on the senate acquitting him, and confirming to the entire world that the United States is nothing but a corruption permitting, illogical, backwards-thinking, alienating, self-serving embarrassment who act based on trying to hold onto the votes of the poorly-educated and brainwashed side of the voting populace without any ethical or moral compass whatsoever.
> 
> After this, the last remaining vestige of trust others have of the US will be eradicated entirely.


There's an election in november, I'd reserve judgement until then... Look at the news and the polls, if the republican senate acquits Trump it will probably be the end of the GOP. Remember we had Rob Ford and Harper in Canada, stupid knows no borders!

How do you think dictators and tyrants gain power? In circumstances such as this. How does a free people fight back? Like this, look at the posts on the thread.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I wish someone could explain why the president thinks Ukraine Corruption is more of a threat then the Corruption in Mexico and why he is ignoring it?
> 
> The numbers don't show it.
> https://tradingeconomics.com/ukraine/corruption-rank


I believe it was because Putin had to set up multiple trolls against the top Democratic candidates starting in at least 2013 when he declared war by invading Crimea. 

At that time Biden was a obvious choice as well as Clinton. Since Putin had criminals installed in Ukraine at the time, he had Biden's kid hired onto some oil company's board to use as a troll against him. It was forgotten about until Biden announced on April 25th.





Before that Trump was in a panic about Biden crushing him.
https://www.justsecurity.org/66271/timeline-trump-giuliani-bidens-and-ukrainegate/


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How do you think dictators and tyrants gain power?


Assholes who don't get their way before an election waste their vote in the hope that things will go so badly that a spontaneous revolt will occur and grant them the worker's paradise that only a small percentage of the public seem to want. This allows an obviously evil politician to gain power. That politician then consolidates power and throws the first group in camps to be gassed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Wow, that was it? They ended on nothing but nonsense and said that it should just be dropped and Trump shouldn't be removed on what was presented.....
> 
> What a joke of a defense. If it wasn't already in the bag that Trump was going to not get kicked out of office, he would be smoked.


You mean it's over?

I needed a break from wingnut lies today, didn't watch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4464354


If the senate acquits Trump it's not over by a long shot! The house hearings will continue to grind Trump and the GOP senate into dust. There will be witnesses, documents, Trump's taxes and financial dealings made public and testified to by court order, all before the election. Mitch and the GOP senate must realize this, it will hurt all of those running and lead to the defeat of others, even in the south, Mitch might lose his majority, not to mention his seat over an acquittal.

I wonder what SCOTUS Justice John Roberts reaction would be to an acquittal, after sitting through the entire case? I wonder if it would affect the future actions of the court(s) and the of the SCOTUS...


----------



## spek9 (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the senate acquits Trump it's not over by a long shot! The house hearings will continue to grind Trump and the GOP senate into dust. There will be witnesses, documents, Trump's taxes and financial dealings made public and testified to by court order, all before the election. Mitch and the GOP senate must realize this, it will hurt all of those running and lead to the defeat of others, even in the south, Mitch might lose his majority, not to mention his seat over an acquittal.
> 
> I wonder what John Roberts reaction would be to an acquittal, after sitting through the entire case? I wonder if it would affect the future actions of the court(s) and the of the SCOTUS...


Will the votes be sealed, or will each vote be attached to a senator's name?

I would suspect the lot of them are already putting together their contingency PR campaigns regardless of what the outcome is.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Will the votes be sealed, or will each vote be attached to a senator's name?
> 
> I would suspect the lot of them are already putting together their contingency PR campaigns regardless of what the outcome is.


Recorded vote.

Trump ain't going nowhere in 2020. And if he does lose the election, count on the Republicans to do there best to suddenly hamstring the powers of the Presidency similar to the way Wisconsin's outgoing legislature did when a Democratic governor got elected. Thank god for the Blue Wave of 2018.

They know what is coming if that happens. Every single one of their sacred cows will be gored. This is their last gasp. I frankly think that the election interference in 2016 will be considered mild compared to what is coming our way. Bad things are coming. When or if they lose, they will do everything in their power to undermine the result, even if it results in widespread bloodshed. This is for all the marbles. We may look back at Trump in 20 years and consider him moderate compared to what will come.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Will the votes be sealed, or will each vote be attached to a senator's name?
> 
> I would suspect the lot of them are already putting together their contingency PR campaigns regardless of what the outcome is.


I believe the voting procedure is entirely up to a simple majority in the senate and they can make it a secret session for deliberations too. If they wished they could have a secret ballot like an election and hide the votes from each other. If they do something like this Donald is in deep trouble, and it just takes a simple 50+1 majority to do it. If Mitch is gonna fuck Donald he's gotta be creative and make it look good for the base and even or Donald himself, for the sake of those running this year. One can only hope, the damage to the GOP has been largely done anyway, so disposing of Donald might be a good thing for all concerned.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe the voting procedure is entirely up to a simple majority in the senate and they can make it a secret session for deliberations too. If they wished they could have a secret ballot like an election and hide the votes from each other. If they do something like this Donald is in deep trouble, and it just takes a simple 50+1 majority to do it. If Mitch is gonna fuck Donald he's gotta be creative and make it look good for the base and even Donald for himself, for the sake of those running this year. One can only hope, the damage to the GOP has been largely done anyway, so disposing of Donald might be a good thing for all concerned.


Hmm, you are right. It could be secret. But that would be a hell of a risk that I don't think they would take. It would deprive the President of the ability to punish those who voted against him - which is a pretty big stick. Because of that, Senators might be able to vote their conscience, which I know Trump and McConnell don't want. Believe it or not, there are probably a few Republicans left that have one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Recorded vote.


Is that in the rules Baldrick? I thought most things were up to a majority of the senate a recorded vote on the record changes things for sure! Come to think about it, you'd have to record the vote to impeach a POTUS!

I guess they are gonna ride this fucker into the ground on fire then, it'll lead to the extinction of the elephants as Donald leads them to disaster. There will be no controlling Donald if he gets off on this and Hell to pay come election time, even if the fucker loses. Only a big win by the democrats can save ya a lot of grief, a close election would be cheated or down right stolen, Donald still has Putin in his corner.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Is that in the rules Baldrick? I thought most things were up to a majority of the senate a recorded vote on the record changes things for sure! Come to think about it, you'd have to record the vote to impeach a POTUS!
> 
> I guess they are gonna ride this fucker into the ground on fire then, it'll lead to the extinction of the elephants as Donald leads them to disaster. There will be no controlling Donald if he gets off on this and Hell to pay come election time, even if the fucker loses. Only a big win by the democrats can save ya a lot of grief, a close election would be cheated or down right stolen, Donald still has Putin in his corner.


Nope. See my prior post. I was wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hmm, you are right. It could be secret. But that would be a hell of a risk that I don't think they would take. It would deprive the President of the ability to punish those who voted against him - which is a pretty big stick. Because of that, Senators might be able to vote their conscience, which I know Trump and McConnell don't want. Believe it or not, there are probably a few Republicans left that have one.


If Donald is removed he'd be muzzled by a judge with in a couple of weeks, he's got a mountain of indictments pending. Pence wouldn't want that loose cannon rolling around and ratting everybody out on twitter! Come to think about it, neither would Bill Barr, who knows what Donald might tweet with a sore asshole! Donald would quickly get the Roger Stone treatment by a judge once he's charged and that won't be long.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Donald is removed he'd be muzzled by a judge with in a couple of weeks, he's got a mountain of indictments pending. Pence wouldn't want that loose cannon rolling around and ratting everybody out on twitter! Come to think about it, neither would Bill Barr, who knows what Donald might tweet with a sore asshole! Donald would quickly get the Roger Stone treatment by a judge one he's charged and that won't be long.


I don't think that the odds of Donald being removed by the Senate are even measurable. For me, the question is all about what happens if he doesn't get re-elected or (shudder) if he does. I still think the last possibility is quite possible, even probable. That orange bitch could lose the popular vote by up to 6% and still win the EC.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jan 25, 2020)

The Senate is not going to remove Trump, they need 67 votes and from what I understand only 4 gop senators are in districts that may cost them in November if they vote no. Most gop senators actually believe they will be voted out of office if they vote to impeach Trump. The only chance of getting rid of Trump is in November. Some people in this thread are not living in reality.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 25, 2020)

Conservatives have been working on redistricting for 40 years. It's red in my state. They beat the lawsuits.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Conservatives have been working on redistricting for 40 years. It's red in my state. They beat the lawsuits.


Yeah, but that's meaningless in the Senate.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 25, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> The Senate is not going to remove Trump, they need 67 votes and from what I understand only 4 gop senators are in districts that may cost them in November if they vote no. Most gop senators actually believe they will be voted out of office if they vote to impeach Trump. The only chance of getting rid of Trump is in November. Some people in this thread are not living in reality.


This is why I asked if it was a closed or open vote. I would think that if the vote is open, the Senators who will vote based on their own selfish re-election prospects will vote to keep Trump in power. If the vote is closed and it's a secret ballot, more may opt to do the right thing and vote to remove him from office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Conservatives have been working on redistricting for 40 years. It's red in my state. They beat the lawsuits.


What has it got them? A bunch of tea party assholes who they can't control or deal with and an even bigger loss of seats in the house in 2020. Gerrymandering has made problems for the GOP too, look at all the wingnuts from those districts.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 25, 2020)

The religious are well organized. Chic Fila and what not. The left is a bit less organized......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

spek9 said:


> This is why I asked if it was a closed or open vote. I would think that if the vote is open, the Senators who will vote based on their own selfish re-election prospects will vote to keep Trump in power. If the vote is closed and it's a secret ballot, more may opt to do the right thing and vote to remove him from office.


That's the key thing to watch for, will the vote be secret or public, a secret vote would give a lot air cover to the GOP from Trump and if he was removed, he would be quickly muzzled by the courts. That's why I think Mitch and Lindsay got ahead of their oaths and said they' wouldn't be fair and impartial, they were covering their asses, they are running in red states this year and need the base vote, not to mention being primaried out, so they gotta stay on side. If they are gonna do Donald, it's gotta be good and convincing to the public and base.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 25, 2020)

And now that trump has addressed the abortion issue it's the religious groups that will love him even more. The redistricting in my state will again decide the president.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't think that the odds of Donald being removed by the Senate are even measurable. For me, the question is all about what happens if he doesn't get re-elected or (shudder) if he does. I still think the last possibility is quite possible, even probable. That orange bitch could lose the popular vote by up to 6% and still win the EC.


If he wins, I think a lot of Americans will split the vote and give the Democrats the House and Senate. I am not as worried about Trump outside of his conspiracy theory bullhorn, and he has shouted on that about as loud as he can and I think it is diminishing in its effectiveness as more and more people start waking up to it.

And if. IF. he wins a second term, he will just get impeached again at that point.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What has it got them? A bunch of tea party assholes who they can't control or deal with and an even bigger loss of seats in the house in 2020. Gerrymandering has made problems for the GOP too, look at all the wingnuts from those districts.


But the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda doesn't need anything to be passed in the Senate to get what they want, which is nothing to change so they can hold onto as much power as possible for as long as possible.


dandyrandy said:


> The religious are well organized. Chic Fila and what not. The left is a bit less organized......


Its a lot easier when you really only have to focus on 3 groups of voters, and one (the racists) are not going to vote for Democrats no matter what. The next easiest is the religious people, just have to convince them Democrats eat babies and let them dumb down the education system so their kids stick to their cult. The rest of what is now the Republican party is fully in the Trump cult at this point.

The Democrats having to legislate for everyone in the country is a lot harder, especially because as soon as anyone is for something, it just gets trolled.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't think that the odds of Donald being removed by the Senate are even measurable. For me, the question is all about what happens if he doesn't get re-elected or (shudder) if he does. I still think the last possibility is quite possible, even probable. That orange bitch could lose the popular vote by up to 6% and still win the EC.


We won't have too long to wait about the fate of Donald, though the longer the trial the better. An acquittal will seal the fate of the GOP in november and hopefully Trump will lead them to disaster, both for himself and the party. There's gonna be shit dropping from the sky right up until election day and the house hearings will grind on, I'll bet the democrats are preparing a response to an acquittal right now. The timing of all this was up to Nancy Pelosi and she is looking for a total victory in november, whatever way the GOP squirms, Nancy has got Mitch by the balls.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> But the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda doesn't need anything to be passed in the Senate to get what they want, which is nothing to change so they can hold onto as much power as possible for as long as possible.
> 
> Its a lot easier when you really only have to focus on 3 groups of voters, and one (the racists) are not going to vote for Democrats no matter what. The next easiest is the religious people, just have to convince them Democrats eat babies and let them dumb down the education system so their kids stick to their cult. The rest of what is now the Republican party is fully in the Trump cult at this point.
> 
> The Democrats having to legislate for everyone in the country is a lot harder, especially because as soon as anyone is for something, it just gets trolled.




Exactly it. All that boomer white male Republikkkans have to do to achieve elite status is maintain status quo. That is all they need to do until 2024, when demographics will start to swamp their majority status. It's clear that they intend to hold power beyond then through voter suppression and other means of defeating majority rule.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

This next election is going to be close. Inevitably, it will hinge on one or two states. I expect that the disinformation will be thick with much of it impersonating the Trump opposition. Whereas right now, only the exceptionally stupid think that actual vote totals were changed in 2016, claims of actual vote rigging in November are virtually guaranteed. If Trump loses, he will contest the election and may well refuse to go. Marches in Washington will form to oust him. Armed rednecks will be too.

It'll end in tears.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This next election is going to be close. Inevitably, it will hinge on one or two states. I expect that the disinformation will be thick with much of it impersonating the Trump opposition. Whereas right now, only the exceptionally stupid think that actual vote totals were changed in 2016, claims of actual vote rigging in November are virtually guaranteed. If Trump loses, he will contest the election and may well refuse to go. Marches in Washington will form to oust him. Armed rednecks will be too.
> 
> It'll end in years.


It will more likely end at 12:01 PM on Jan. 20, 2021 when the secret service remove an ex-president turned intruder from the White House and offer him a ride in a nice helicopter to where ever he wants to go.

"You don't have to go home but you can't stay here.
Now get the hell out."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It will more likely end at 12:01 PM on Jan. 20, 2021 when the secret service remove an ex-president turned intruder from the White House and offer him a ride in a nice helicopter to where ever he wants to go.
> 
> "You don't have to go home but you can't stay here.
> Now get the hell out."


I meant to type "it'll end in tears", but it came out 'years' in type. Crowds will be mobilized. I'll pick you up on my way out there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It will more likely end at 12:01 PM on Jan. 20, 2021 when the secret service remove an ex-president turned intruder from the White House and offer him a ride in a nice helicopter to where ever he wants to go.
> 
> "You don't have to go home but you can't stay here.
> Now get the hell out."


Hopefully the WH will be under new management, they should fumigate the place first though, Trump has a reputation (charges too) for cockroaches and bed bugs. The next democratic POTUS won't want him around and I don't think he'll show up for the inauguration either. Hopefully he'll be in jail by then for violating a court gag order after being removed and indicted.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We won't have too long to wait about the fate of Donald, though the longer the trial the better. An acquittal will seal the fate of the GOP in november and hopefully Trump will lead them to disaster, both for himself and the party. There's gonna be shit dropping from the sky right up until election day and the house hearings will grind on, I'll bet the democrats are preparing a response to an acquittal right now. The timing of all this was up to Nancy Pelosi and she is looking for a total victory in november, whatever way the GOP squirms, Nancy has got Mitch by the balls.


Very few states are even in play right now. Let's make a list. Possibly in play, AZ, CO, MN, PA, VA. The ones that really matter are probably going to be WI, MI, FL. What am I missing?

Maybe NV, ME, OH is lost. Hail Mary for TX. NC ain't switching.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I meant to type "it'll end in tears", but it came out 'years' in type. Crowds will be mobilized. I'll pick you up on my way out there.


I can see it now, Donald dismissed the secret service and and barricades himself in the WH while surrounding the place with MAGA hatted supporters.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I can see it now, Donald dismissed the secret service and and barricades himself in the WH while surrounding the place with MAGA hatted supporters.


Yeltsin on a tank time. How embarrassing.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I can see it now, Donald dismissed the secret service and and barricades himself in the WH while surrounding the place with MAGA hatted supporters.


That sounds like an imminent threat; a White House takeover. We all now know what happens when there's an "imminent threat" on a US asset.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Very few states are even in play right now. Let's make a list. Possibly in play, AZ, CO, MN, PA, VA. The ones that really matter are probably going to be WI, MI, FL. What am I missing?
> 
> Maybe NV, ME, OH is lost. Hail Mary for TX. NC ain't switching.


CO and VA are not in play anymore


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Very few states are even in play right now. Let's make a list. Possibly in play, AZ, CO, MN, PA, VA. The ones that really matter are probably going to be WI, MI, FL. What am I missing?


Georgia and perhaps Texas all ya need are a majority in the EC and Trump hasn't picked up any support since 2016, in fact millions more are gonna vote against him and drag GOP senators down too. Mitch McConnell has a 29% approval rating in back home in TN. There are also gonna be millions of people (the young mostly ) who don't normally vote, who are gonna vote in 2020, Trump has motivated folks! Many GOP supporters might stay home this time around too and the investigations are ongoing as well. I figure a large majority of the public is and will be aroused by all this bullshit and will speak with a loud voice in november.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 25, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It will more likely end at 12:01 PM on Jan. 20, 2021 when the secret service remove an ex-president turned intruder from the White House and offer him a ride in a nice helicopter to where ever he wants to go.
> 
> "You don't have to go home but you can't stay here.
> Now get the hell out."


one can hope it will be that easy. you better believe he will try to rile up his nazi base to fight any ousting, in whatever election or year. the senate can end it, but won't. it might really come down to the American people fighting to physically force him and the other corrupt republicans out. this next election is almost certainly already lost if the senate lets him off, as it won't be an overwhelming enough of a majority to beat any rigging the republicans will surely engage in. whatever kind of cheating they have already done, it will be worse this next time, because there will be no one to stop it. The current gop is the most crooked group of politicians this country has ever seen, and they will likely do whatever it takes to maintain power. It will end though, as history does in fact repeat itself, and we've all seen how this movie goes... when those in charge put themselves over the people they are supposed to look after and serve... I'm surprised there aren't already people ready to storm the floor and cut each and every one of their heads off for selling our country out for personal gain.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> CO and VA are not in play anymore


Probably not. I could see Maine going red. Possibly New Hampshire.

Throw Tusli in the mix and it could get worse.

I think MN is flippable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Probably not. I could see Maine going red. Possibly New Hampshire.
> 
> Throw Tusli in the mix and it could get worse.
> 
> I think MN is flippable.


Only one EV in Maine will go red, the other three are blue

the rust belt (NH, PA, OH, MI, WI, MN) is slowly turning older and whiter. The sun belt (FL, GA, TX, AZ) is rapidly turning younger and more diverse

we’ll see how it goes


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Georgia and perhaps Texas all ya need are a majority in the EC and Trump hasn't picked up any support since 2016, in fact millions more are gonna vote against him and drag GOP senators down too. Mitch McConnell has a 29% approval rating in back home in TN. There are also gonna be millions of people (the young mostly ) who don't normally vote, who are gonna vote in 2020, Trump has motivated folks! Many GOP supporters might stay home this time around too and the investigations are ongoing as well. I figure a large majority of the public is and will be aroused by all this bullshit and will speak with a loud voice in november.


It cuts both ways though. So many of those motivated to vote against him are in blue states already.

Maybe living in Ohio has my view skewed. Trump will do better here than in 2016 I suspect. A lot of these stupid crackers did not vote. They will this time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I could see Maine going red.


Who would have thought going red ment voting for Putin's puppet, a double entendre if I ever saw one. Red for republican and Russia!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Only one EV in Maine will go red, the other three are blue
> 
> the rust belt (NH, PA, OH, MI, WI, MN) is slowly turning older and whiter. The sun belt (FL, GA, TX, AZ) is rapidly turning younger and more diverse
> 
> we’ll see how it goes


Oh yeah, I forgot Maine had multiple jurisdictions. I am not used to considering them much in an election. Nebraska too, but who fucking cares?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It cuts both ways though. So many of those motivated to vote against him are in blue states already.
> 
> Maybe living in Ohio has my view skewed. Trump will do better here than in 2016 I suspect. A lot of these stupid crackers did not vote. They will this time.


Trump only won three states by the slimmest of margins against a deeply unpopular opponent who had years of opposition hatchet jobs done on her and help from a hostile foreign power. 2020 will be a different matter with a different candidate, Trump has a ton of baggage, scandals and pissed off voters to contend with this time. Even though foreign interference will be present, Trump's network for cheating has been largely broken and people will be looking out for it. Trump has lost many millions of voters since 2016 and motivated many millions more to vote, many for the first time, most of these voters will be voting against Trump and for democrats all the way down the ballot to dog catcher.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump only won three states by the slimmest of margins against a deeply unpopular opponent who had years of opposition hatchet jobs done on her and help from a hostile foreign power. 2020 will be a different matter with a different candidate, T*rump has a ton of baggage, scandals and pissed off voters to contend with this time.* Even though foreign interference will be present, Trump's network for cheating has been largely broken and people will be looking out for it. Trump has lost many millions of voters since 2016 and motivated many millions more to vote, many for the first time, most of these voters will be voting against Trump and for democrats all the way down the ballot to dog catcher.


Which means that he will keep Florida.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

First we set up IEDs on Interstates 20, 40, 70, 80 and 90. Set them to "pickup trucks"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot Maine had multiple jurisdictions. I am not used to considering them much in an election. Nebraska too, but who fucking cares?


That Omaha ev is possible because conald is anathema in the suburbs


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> That Omaha ev is possible because conald is anathema in the suburbs


Nothing is more dangerous to him than white people with college degrees. Therefore, Betsy DeVos and the rise of home skoolin'. You can't believe how many shit-stupid rednecks here do that. It's amazing.

Little fuckers won't learn anything except how to make meff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nothing is more dangerous to him than white people with college degrees. Therefore, Betsy DeVos and the rise of home skoolin'. You can't believe how many shit-stupid rednecks here do that. It's amazing.
> 
> Little fuckers won't learn anything except how to make meff.


People with brains and common sense are a problem for Donald, let's hope that's the majority of Americans


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

*Jimmy Recaps Day 3 of Trump's Senate Impeachment Trial*


----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> I missed most of it ...I had to gas up my car


 I had to flush my toilet repeatedly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

Seems Lev has the same lawyer as many on RIU!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Meet the Cannabis Lawyer Beating Trump at His Own Game*
*Joseph Bondy is an unusual attorney for an unusual client, Lev Parnas. His legal strategy is even more outlandish.*








Meet the Cannabis Lawyer Beating Trump at His Own Game


Joseph Bondy is an unusual attorney for an unusual client, Lev Parnas. His legal strategy is even more outlandish.




www.politico.com





He’s defended narcos, mobsters, hit men and at least one fugitive hedge funder, squaring off against seasoned New York prosecutors for decades. He’s a reptile enthusiast and schedules calls with reporters at 4:20 p.m.—a nod to his work in cannabis law.
But Joseph A. Bondy’s newest client, Lev Parnas, the Ukrainian-born sidekick of Rudy Giuliani whose efforts to buy influence in Washington earned him a federal indictment, has pitted him against the president of the United States—and Bondy, a meditative, chess-playing pot lawyer fond of quoting ancient Chinese texts came well-equipped to the fight.
more...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> And now that trump has addressed the abortion issue it's the religious groups that will love him even more. The redistricting in my state will again decide the president.


The GOP lost a lot of state houses in 2018 and are gonna lose more in 2020 as they follow Trump into disaster, the census and redistricting are up for grabs then I believe. Also if the democrats win they will be passing H.R.-1 that will remove many of the republicans unfair electoral advantages including gerrymandering. This series of unfolding scandals and court cases will go on for years if the democrats win and it will tar the republicans with the brush of treason for a long time. Many who vote against Trump will vote democrat right down the ballot from senator to dog catcher.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

*New Rule: Big Show with Crazy Maniac | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





Bill warns Democrats to prepare for President Trump's inevitable refusal to relinquish the White House


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The GOP lost a lot of state houses in 2018 and are gonna lose more in 2020 as they follow Trump into disaster, the census and redistricting are up for grabs then I believe. Also if the democrats win they will be passing H.R.-1 that will remove many of the republicans unfair electoral advantages including gerrymandering. This series of unfolding scandals and court cases will go on for years if the democrats win and it will tar the republicans with the brush of treason for a long time. Many who vote against Trump will vote democrat right down the ballot from senator to dog catcher.


Unless the Russians/Trump's foreign army of online trolls whipped up women to such a degree with the help of Trump's horrible comments being amplified so much to get them out to vote, to be able to push how much women came out in 2018 to get the dumb ass men all riled up in 2020.

As much as I like AOC, and Omar, it is too much of a coincidence for me to think that the Russians didn't push them over the top to use as propaganda pieces.

tbh I am not really worried about any large scale attacks from the racists or Trump-tards. Not that some won't go crazy enough to do some major damage here or there, but once people see it happen, any good will they have will disappear fast, just like when white people had to watch the horrors of the racist suppression of black people on TV in the 60's.

Humanity is fucked up, but mostly we get it right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Unless the Russians/Trump's foreign army of online trolls whipped up women to such a degree with the help of Trump's horrible comments being amplified so much to get them out to vote, to be able to push how much women came out in 2018 to get the dumb ass men all riled up in 2020.
> 
> As much as I like AOC, and Omar, it is too much of a coincidence for me to think that the Russians didn't push them over the top to use as propaganda pieces.


I think the attack on the American election and Trump were a Putin brain fart and there's email evidence to show he personally ordered and directed it. The trouble is it succeeded, both for Donald and Vlad. I believe the network that helped Donald cheat has been largely exposed and broken up on the American side and the Russian impact on social media has been curtailed somewhat, ya got a fighting chance on that front this time.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the attack on the American election and Trump were a Putin brain fart and there's email evidence to show he personally ordered and directed it. The trouble is it succeeded, both for Donald and Vlad. I believe the network that helped Donald cheat has been largely exposed and broken up on the American side and the Russian impact on social media has been curtailed somewhat, ya got a fighting chance on that front this time.


Agreed, 2016 was a sucker punch on all of us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

*THAT DON! - A Randy Rainbow Song Parody*


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2020)

This idiot has no idea how trade works.....

'nobody talks about that' is his favorite string of words. I wish someone would say it is because what you are saying is bullshit that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

*Fox & Friends’ Desperately Tries to End Unhinged Giuliani Interview, Repeatedly Fails*
RAMBLE ON
*“Rudy, we’re done,” host Steve Doocy begged at one point.*








‘Fox & Friends’ Desperately Tries to End Unhinged Giuliani Interview, Repeatedly Fails


“Rudy, we’re done,” host Steve Doocy begged at one point.




www.thedailybeast.com





President Donald Trump’s personal attorney Rudy Giuliani showed up on the president’s favorite morning program on Friday—and apparently didn’t want to leave.

A day after Giuliani claimed on Twitter that he was about to go public with evidence that will reveal the “Biden Family Enterprise made millions by selling public office” when Joe Biden was vice president, the former New York City mayor sat down on _Fox & Friends’_ curvy couch for what can generously be described as an unhinged, rambling, off-the-rails performance.
More...


----------



## spek9 (Jan 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Fox & Friends’ Desperately Tries to End Unhinged Giuliani Interview, Repeatedly Fails*
> RAMBLE ON
> *“Rudy, we’re done,” host Steve Doocy begged at one point.*
> 
> ...


Rudy is losing it. Trying unsuccessfully to deflect. I'm sure he knows he's already got one foot under the bus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2020)

*New audio and video undermine President Trump's claim about Lev Parnas*





A nearly 90-minute recording released of President Donald Trump at a 2018 dinner with indicted businessmen he has claimed he doesn't know includes Trump speaking animatedly about removing the US ambassador to Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Georgia and perhaps Texas all ya need are a majority in the EC and Trump hasn't picked up any support since 2016, in fact millions more are gonna vote against him and drag GOP senators down too. Mitch McConnell has a 29% approval rating in back home in TN. There are also gonna be millions of people (the young mostly ) who don't normally vote, who are gonna vote in 2020, Trump has motivated folks! Many GOP supporters might stay home this time around too and the investigations are ongoing as well. I figure a large majority of the public is and will be aroused by all this bullshit and will speak with a loud voice in november.


North Carolina, don't blame Tn for McConnell, we have enough to deal with with Bill Lee


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I'm surprised there aren't already people ready to storm the floor and cut each and every one of their heads off for selling our country out for personal gain.


who says there aren't? just hard to organize....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> North Carolina, don't blame Tn for McConnell, we have enough to deal with with Bill Lee


Just vote Mitch out of office and yer forgiven, going democratic in the presidential race would be nice too. Hey the GOP governor was a turkey and got turfed there, so there's hope the same might happen to Trump in 2020, but with less pardons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2020)

Lev has got more recordings and he or the house will feed them to the press overtime to turn the heat up on Donald.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Parnas' attorney: There are more Trump recordings*




CNN's Anderson Cooper speaks with Lev Parnas' attorney, Joseph Bondy, about the recently released recording of President Donald Trump at a 2018 dinner with Parnas and Igor Fruman.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lev has got more recordings and he or the house will feed them to the press overtime to turn the heat up on Donald.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Parnas' attorney: There are more Trump recordings*
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter.

Remember that time Obama said that if we liked our doctor we could keep our doctor, and if we liked our health plan, we could keep our health plan? It was only true for about 80% of us, so Trump intentionally lying 16,000+ times about both mundane and very important things like crimes he has committed against the United States is ok.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It doesn't matter.
> 
> Remember that time Obama said that if we liked our doctor we could keep our doctor, and if we liked our health plan, we could keep our health plan? It was only true for about 80% of us, so Trump intentionally lying 16,000+ times about both mundane and very important things like crimes he has committed against the United States is ok.
> 
> ...


It might not make a difference to the base, but it puts heat on the GOP senate, adds to the mountain of evidence and that will make a difference in november when the ultimate jury decides this matter. Anything that triggers a secret vote in the senate is very bad for Donald, Mitch wants to fuck him I can feel it in my bones, he just needs to figure out a way. This is a preview of Boltons testimony in the house too, so if the senate ignores it, it will come out later and closer to the election in the house. Even if the republicans acquit Trump the democrats will keep the story alive all spring and summer, at the top of the news with shit like Boltons testimony, documents and taxes.

This is the perfect storm for the GOP and Mich, they are fucked with the electorate if they acquit and accountable for Trump's future crazy and criminal acts until the election. The base might win them primaries, but the general election and public elect them and when election day rolls around it's not gonna look good for the republicans in most places. I figure the damage has been done to the GOP with the general electorate whether they acquit or remove Trump, but if Trump is leading them into 2020 it will be a disaster for the republicans.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Tied Ukraine Aid to Inquiries He Sought, Bolton Book Says*
*Drafts of the book outline the potential testimony of the*
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/26/us/politics/trump-bolton-book-ukraine.html

WASHINGTON — President Trump told his national security adviser in August that he wanted to continue freezing $391 million in security assistance to Ukraine until officials there helped with investigations into Democrats including the Bidens, according to an unpublished manuscript by the former adviser, John R. Bolton.

The president’s statement as described by Mr. Bolton could undercut a key element of his impeachment defense: that the holdup in aid was separate from Mr. Trump’s requests that Ukraine announce investigations into his perceived enemies, including former Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr. and his son Hunter Biden, who had worked for a Ukrainian energy firm while his father was in office.

Mr. Bolton’s explosive account of the matter at the center of Mr. Trump’s impeachment trial, the third in American history, was included in drafts of a manuscript he has circulated in recent weeks to close associates. He also sent a draft to the White House for a standard review process for some current and former administration officials who write books.

Multiple people described Mr. Bolton’s account of the Ukraine affair.

The book presents an outline of what Mr. Bolton might testify to if he is called as a witness in the Senate impeachment trial, the people said. The White House could use the pre-publication review process, which has no set time frame, to delay or even kill the book’s publication or omit key passages.

Over dozens of pages, Mr. Bolton described how the Ukraine affair unfolded over several months until he departed the White House in September. He described not only the president’s private disparagement of Ukraine but also new details about senior cabinet officials who have publicly tried to sidestep involvement.
For example, Secretary of State Mike Pompeo acknowledged privately that there was no basis to claims by the president’s lawyer Rudolph W. Giuliani that the ambassador to Ukraine was corrupt and believed Mr. Giuliani may have been acting on behalf of other clients, Mr. Bolton wrote.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

Another nervous witness, or perhaps co conspirator who could be looking at prison time and knows it. Another guy with a lot riding on the outcome of the 2020 election, he was in the "loop" and that loop turned into a noose. When Pompeo goes down there won't be too many tears shed at Foggy Bottom after he failed to protect an ambassador and was involved in corruption and treason. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Emails support NPR host after Pompeo calls her a liar in setting up contentious interview*


https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/emails-support-npr-host-after-pompeo-calls-her-a-liar-in-setting-up-contentious-interview/2020/01/26/d793cf0e-4071-11ea-b503-2b077c436617_story.html



Secretary of State Mike Pompeo says an NPR host lied in setting up an interview with him on Friday, but email records support the journalist’s account of how the contentious exchange came to be.
The emails, obtained by The Washington Post, indicate that Pompeo’s staff was aware that NPR’s Mary Louise Kelly would ask Pompeo about several topics in the interview and raised no objections, contrary to Pompeo’s characterization.
In an extraordinary statement issued on State Department letterhead on Saturday, Pompeo blasted Kelly for repeatedly asking him why he refused to express support for the former U.S. ambassador to Ukraine, Marie Yovanovitch. Kelly said afterward Pompeo berated her using profanity and challenged her to locate Ukraine on an unmarked map, which Kelly said she did.

“NPR reporter Mary Louise Kelly lied to me, twice,” Pompeo said in his statement. “First, last month, in setting up our interview and, then again yesterday, in agreeing to have our post-interview conversation off the record. It is shameful that this reporter chose to violate the basic rules of journalism and decency.”

Pompeo’s statement implied that Kelly had agreed before the interview to confine her questions to developments in Iran and that he would not be asked about other subjects. He made the same claim during the interview but Kelly pushed back, telling him she’d worked out a different arrangement with his staff.
But emails between Kelly and Pompeo’s press aide, Katie Martin, a day before the interview show that there was no such agreement and that Kelly made clear her intention to question Pompeo about other topics.

“Just wanted to touch base that we still intend to keep the interview to Iran tomorrow,” Martin wrote. “Know you just got back from Tehran so we would like to stick to Iran as the topic as opposed to jumping around. Is that something we can agree to?”
Kelly responded, “I am indeed just back from Tehran and plan to start there. Also Ukraine. And who knows what the news gods will serve up overnight. I never agree to take anything off the table.”

Martin replied, “Totally understand you want to ask other topics but just hoping . . . we can stick to that topic for a healthy portion of the interview . . . Wouldn’t want to spend the interview on questions he’s answered many times for the last several months.”

Kelly: “My plan is to start with Iran and, yes, to spend a healthy portion of the interview there. Iran has been my focus of late as well. And yes — I also would not want to waste time on questions he’s answered many times in recent months.”
Martin, whose official State Department title is deputy assistant secretary for the Bureau of Global Public Affairs, did not respond to a request for comment. Kelly declined to comment.
Kelly, a veteran journalist who is a co-host of NPR’s signature news program, “All Things Considered,” said on the program on Friday that neither Pompeo nor his aides made any request that his post-interview comments be kept off the record. She said she would not have agreed to such terms if they had.
*more...*


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It might not make a difference to the base, but it puts heat on the GOP senate, adds to the mountain of evidence and that will make a difference in november when the ultimate jury decides this matter. Anything that triggers a secret vote in the senate is very bad for Donald, Mitch wants to fuck him I can feel it in my bones, he just needs to figure out a way. This is a preview of Boltons testimony in the house too, so if the senate ignores it, it will come out later and closer to the election in the house. Even if the republicans acquit Trump the democrats will keep the story alive all spring and summer, at the top of the news with shit like Boltons testimony, documents and taxes.
> 
> This is the perfect storm for the GOP and Mich, they are fucked with the electorate if they acquit and accountable for Trump's future crazy and criminal acts until the election. The base might win them primaries, but the general election and public elect them and when election day rolls around it's not gonna look good for the republicans in most places. I figure the damage has been done to the GOP with the general electorate whether they acquit or remove Trump, but if Trump is leading them into 2020 it will be a disaster for the republicans.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I dont trust this 'leak' because it was another obvious plant from the white house to this guy:




Michael Schmidt.

I wish I could get behind the paywall of the NY times to look up the stories of his I always thought were plants, but I have built up a strong distrust of the reasons why he gets the leaks he has. 

I really would hate to see anything happen to the 'protecting sources' thing, so I don't believe it would be right to pressure this guy about it. But I do think he should get some media scrutiny about what he has written by other journalists.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I dont trust this 'leak' because it was another obvious plant from the white house to this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was leaked by the NSC part of the WH and a savvy, reputable, experienced reporter broke the story, the WH leaks like a sieve remember, Donald has many enemies there too. It puts a lot of heat on Pompeo, Barr, Mulveny and others who are mentioned to testify before the senate and if not there, the house this spring and summer. Donald publicly said what Bolton said wasn't true and that makes it contestable in the impeachment trial and more likely to draw testimony. This is not a good thing for Donald and very bad timing too, whoever leaked it didn't have Trump's interests in mind!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was leaked by the NSC part of the WH and a savvy, reputable, experienced reporter broke the story, the WH leaks like a sieve remember, Donald has many enemies there too. It puts a lot of heat on Pompeo, Barr, Mulveny and others who are mentioned to testify before the senate and if not there, the house this spring and summer. Donald publicly said what Bolton said wasn't true and that makes it contestable in the impeachment trial and more likely to draw testimony.


Or it breaks the news on Trump's terms being leaked by him at a time of Trump's choosing because he knows this guy will publish it. I may be wrong, and at this time I am not going to pay for a NY times subscription so can't look up the 'leaked' stories he has done to provide evidence of my point. 

I haven't seen where it was said that it was the "NSC" that leaked it, I just heard that very few people in the top of the White House had access to the book, so unless someone big gets fired today by Trump, Trump leaked it on purpose.

But in the mean time, I find this dude suspect.


The NY Times has done some suspect stories in the last few years pushing the Russian/Trump propaganda. And buried it when they turned out wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Or it breaks the news on Trump's terms being leaked by him at a time of Trump's choosing because he knows this guy will publish it. I may be wrong, and at this time I am not going to pay for a NY times subscription so can't look up the 'leaked' stories he has done to provide evidence of my point.
> 
> I haven't seen where it was said that it was the "NSC" that leaked it, I just heard that very few people in the top of the White House had access to the book, so unless someone big gets fired today by Trump, Trump leaked it on purpose.
> 
> ...


He is the NYT national security WH reporter and has contacts there, Bolton would have had to submit his manuscript to them for vetting of classified info and the NSC is where the most patriots reside in the WH.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

*Parnas tape is a real problem for Trump*
*Opinion by Dean Obeidallah*









Parnas tape is a real problem for Trump


Dean Obeidallah writes that the audio recordings Lev Parnas has of Trump pose a real issue for the President.




www.cnn.com





(CNN)"But her emails" became a shorthand way after the 2016 election to explain -- often in jest and as memes -- why Hillary Clinton, who was favored to win, lost to Donald Trump. However, all jokes aside, post-election studies confirmed that Clinton's emails were the most-covered topic during the campaign between May 2015 and November 2016.

That was in part because of the "drip, drip" drip" nature of the scandal over her use of a private email server while secretary of state. New developments -- from investigations being opened and closed to the release of previously unreported emails -- resulted in ever more media coverage.
Well, it's looking like Trump may be facing a similar "drip, drip, drip" type scandal that could result in "but her emails" being replaced after the 2020 election with "but his tapes."

The tapes in question are audio recordings secretly made of Trump by Lev Parnas, an associate of Trump's personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani, who was indicted last year for alleged campaign finance violations to which he has pleaded not guilty. And from what we've seen in past few days, the unexpected release of these tapes has the power to grab headlines, disrupting the media narrative Trump wants to be pushing in this election year and even forcing him or his GOP congressional allies to answer questions about the tape's contents.

What got us here was that a little over a week ago Parnas appeared on CNN and other media outlets to explain that his efforts helping Giuliani and Trump push Ukrainian officials to investigate Joe Biden were not about US national interests or rooting out corruption, but solely to help Trump win in 2020
In response to Parnas' allegations, Trump denied knowing Parnas (again), and the White House even tried to smear Parnas by releasing a statement noting that he is "a man who's under indictment and who's actually out on bail."

Lev Parnas has taken the impeachment stakes even higher
But then came the tape. On Friday night, Parnas' lawyer played an excerpt from a recording made at an exclusive dinner for pro-Trump super PAC donors held in a private room at the Trump International Hotel in Washington, DC in April 2018, which Parnas attended along with the President. On the tape, Trump can be heard pushing for ouster of the US ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch, a month before she was recalled.
The stunning part is not just the content of his message, but the language Trump used to express his desire to fire Yovanovitch: "Get her out tomorrow. I don't care," adding, "Take her out. OK? Do it." He sounds more like a mob boss ordering a person to be whacked than a president seeking the removal of a political appointee. The short clip went viral for the most of the day Saturday on Twitter with the hashtag #TrumpTapes.
Then in the drip, drip style of the Clinton email scandal, the rest of the audio recording of this dinner -- which totals nearly 90 minutes -- was released on Saturday night. In the full tapes, Trump can be heard mocking Democratic Rep. Maxine Waters as being "low IQ" to big laughs, bragging that he could've beaten President Barack Obama in 2012 and more, which prompted additional news coverage.

Pelosi's Ukrainian impeachment stew needs salt
But it gets worse for Trump. Parnas' lawyer Joseph Bondy told CNN's Anderson Cooper on Saturday night that Parnas has more recordings of Trump. When asked if he plans to release them in the future, Bondy responded, "Perhaps."
That should keep Trump up at night. Look at what the release of this one tape did.
Even though we are in the middle of Trump's Senate impeachment trial, it made headlines and is resulting in GOP senators being asked to respond to the recordings on national TV. On Sunday morning, CNN's Jake Tapper asked GOP Sen. James Lankford if the tape raised questions about whether Trump lied about not knowing Parnas, to which Lankford responded, unconvincingly, "Certainly the President meets a lot of people."

There's no way to know what is on other tapes that Parnas' lawyer states that exist, or even if there are any. They may be nothing headline-grabbing. But the track record of secret audio recordings featuring Trump has been both damning and newsworthy. Before the election, there was the "Access Hollywood" tape in which Trump bragged about grabbing and kissing women without their consent.
And in 2018, CNN obtained audio of Trump speaking to his former lawyer Michael Cohen, who is now in prison, about an apparent scheme to pay hush money shortly before the 2016 election to a woman Trump allegedly had an affair with.
Who knows what other secret recordings of Trump are out there and how many will be released between now and November. But after this year's elections, if Trump loses, people might just be invoking "but his tapes" the same way "but her emails" came to define Clinton's loss.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2020)

Patriots in the White House. You gotta be shittin me!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Patriots in the White House. You gotta be shittin me!


More patriotic, some are there to keep an eye on things as a duty etc, they are there alright, they do most of the leaking (and whistleblowing too) and holding on for dear life, some are in the military. These are not the people who support and surround Trump who are criminals and traitors, they are the cogs in the machine of government and Trump requires them to get anything done, he doesn't listen to their council, but he and his henchmen order them around like pawns. The Trump WH leaks like a sieve and at historic levels.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Or it breaks the news on Trump's terms being leaked by him at a time of Trump's choosing because he knows this guy will publish it. I may be wrong, and at this time I am not going to pay for a NY times subscription so can't look up the 'leaked' stories he has done to provide evidence of my point.
> 
> I haven't seen where it was said that it was the "NSC" that leaked it, I just heard that very few people in the top of the White House had access to the book, so unless someone big gets fired today by Trump, Trump leaked it on purpose.
> 
> ...


I have noticed in the past that you often overlook the obvious. I think you did so about the Ukrainian jet being shot down by accident.

Bolton has publicly said he has a story to tell. He has signalled his willingness to appear before the Senate. And he has written a book. So what? Maybe the guy has a story to tell and wants to tell it. It makes no difference to me that he will make money by publishing. If it's an interesting and important story, he can go ahead and tell it. He hasn't said "I have a story to tell and only by buying my book can you hear it." I think the guy wants to tell what he knows. I don't care how it got leaked - we have a right to hear it.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2020)

The blood of those passengers drips from trump’s tiny fingers.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2020)

I think Justice Roberts will be issuing a subpoena for John Bolton before the week is out.

Trump will go ballistic. A Constitutional crisis is at hand.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 27, 2020)

The market good times may be over. It took less than a full term...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 27, 2020)

Romney: ‘Increasingly Likely’ More Republicans Will Support Calling Bolton As Witness


“I think it’s important for us to hear from John Bolton," the senator from Utah said.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think Justice Roberts will be issuing a subpoena for John Bolton before the week is out.
> 
> Trump will go ballistic. A Constitutional crisis is at hand.


I wonder about the impact a sham trial would have on Roberts and the SCOTUS, he does not want to preside over a kangaroo court. If he orders a subpoena for witnesses and documents it will be up to Mitch and the GOP to vote it down and that would look very bad indeed. There is a limit to how much the chief justice will participate in injustice and he does not want to taint the courts like the senate. Trials mean witnesses and Trump publicly contested the facts and Boltons assertions. You're right, if Roberts takes more control and calls witnesses, I don't think Mitch would want to challenge that and Donald will lose his mind. Like I said if Mitch wants to secretly do Donald, he will go along with Roberts and might even have his fingers crossed hoping Roberts does subpoena witnesses and documents, this would make it much easier for Mitch to escape blame for Donald's doing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder about the impact a sham trial would have on Roberts and the SCOTUS, he does not want to preside over a kangaroo court. If he orders a subpoena for witnesses and documents it will be up to Mitch and the GOP to vote it down and that would look very bad indeed. There is a limit to how much the chief justice will participate in injustice and he does not want to taint the courts like the senate. Trials mean witnesses and Trump publicly contested the facts and Boltons assertions. You're right, if Roberts takes more control and calls witnesses, I don't think Mitch would want to challenge that and Donald will lose his mind. Like I said if Mitch wants to secretly do Donald, he will go along with Roberts and might even have his fingers crossed hoping Roberts does subpoena witnesses and documents, this would make it much easier for Mitch to escape blame for Donald's doing.


They need 2/3 of the Senate to overrule him.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 27, 2020)

Lindsey sez we're going to call the bidens... Maybe call Hillary too. Maybe get to the bottom of Obama's birth certificate. And pizza. We've went nucking futs...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think Justice Roberts will be issuing a subpoena for John Bolton before the week is out.
> 
> Trump will go ballistic. A Constitutional crisis is at hand.


Could roberts subpoena Trump? It's not a criminal trial and so no rules about self incrimination, Clinton had to testify...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Could roberts subpoena Trump? It's not a criminal trial and so no rules about self incrimination, Clinton had to testify...


Yes, he can.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Lindsey sez we're going to call the bidens... Maybe call Hillary too. Maybe get to the bottom of Obama's birth certificate. And pizza. We've went nucking futs...


The GOP are in the majority, they can call whoever they wish and don't need the democrats permission. Let's hope Roberts starts asking for witnesses and documents. The democrats can call the material witnesses and the GOP can bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes, he can.


Well if he can issue a subpoena, then he can issue an arrest warrant for noncompliance too! If he can compel him to testify, I guess he can tie him to a chair and ball gag him on the senate floor too, when he gets unruly and doesn't STFU when told to!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The GOP are in the majority, they can call whoever they wish and don't need the democrats permission. Let's hope Roberts starts asking for witnesses and documents. The democrats can call the material witnesses and the GOP can bullshit.


I hope they call that 400# guy sitting on his bed who hacked the DNC server.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2020)

Jeez no wonder Roberts hands were shaking when he swore in. He is going to take Trump out. I wonder if TrumpCo. Threatened his life as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hope they call that 400' guy sitting on his bed who hacked the DNC server.


If Bolton, Mulveny and others testify I think Donald is done, it will be a long trial and look even worse for Trump and the GOP with lots of high ratings TV. Donald will go ape shit and wear out his smartphone tweeting insanity during the whole process, he'll attack Roberts if he calls witnesses and publicly refute sworn testimony (he already has) setting himself up for a subpoena, but ya don't really need to call him, the case has already been proved. This will make the GOP senate do the the right thing or pay a bigger price at the polls, I think no matter what they do with Donald the damage is done to the Republicans.

Donald is giving the SOTU speech to congress in a couple of weeks and it should be interesting if he's still on trial, if he's acquitted before then, the house hearings will start back up right away with Schiff charging in the lead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Jeez no wonder Roberts hands were shaking when he swore in. He is going to take Trump out. I wonder if TrumpCo. Threatened his life as well.


If he calls for witnesses Donald will freak and tweet his head off, the base will howl and the death threats will begin. Ya don't wanna get caught threatening the chief justice of the SCOTUS though, the courts would not be kind at all and the FBI would be on ya like stink on shit!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Bolton, Mulveny and others testify I think Donald is done, it will be a long trial and look even worse for Trump and the GOP with lots of high ratings TV. Donald will go ape shit and wear out his smartphone tweeting insanity during the whole process, he'll attack Roberts if he calls witnesses and publicly refute sworn testimony (he already has) setting himself up for a subpoena, but ya don't really need to call him, the case has already been proved. This will make the GOP senate do the the right thing or pay a bigger price at the polls, I think no matter what they do with Donald the damage is done to the Republicans.
> 
> Donald is giving the SOTU speech to congress in a couple of weeks and it should be interesting if he's still on trial, if he's acquitted before then, the house hearings will start back up right away with Schiff charging in the lead.


Limbaugh's take: the Republicans have the votes to acquit, therefore no witnesses should be called. 

Lol, try that in court.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have noticed in the past that you often overlook the obvious. I think you did so about the Ukrainian jet being shot down by accident.
> 
> Bolton has publicly said he has a story to tell. He has signalled his willingness to appear before the Senate. And he has written a book. So what? Maybe the guy has a story to tell and wants to tell it. It makes no difference to me that he will make money by publishing. If it's an interesting and important story, he can go ahead and tell it. He hasn't said "I have a story to tell and only by buying my book can you hear it." I think the guy wants to tell what he knows. I don't care how it got leaked - we have a right to hear it.


I dont disagree at all. I want to hear it too, I am just saying I am skeptical of why it was released by Trump's White House to this guy at this time. 
I think Bolton should have asked the House to testify, and am not sure why he waited for the Senate to have it to ask to talk.

How many stories have been planted at opportunistic times by Trump's people. They start out salacious and then have some small detail that goes too far that Trump jumps on to discredit the press. 

I am curious what you think I missed about the Ukraine plane being shot down, though, I don't think I said a lot about it other than something about I could see a conspiracy theory popping out of it about the fact that Russian equipment was used to shoot down a airplane in Iran right after a missile strike by Iran on a American base that happened to have Ukrainians on it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Limbaugh's take: the Republicans have the votes to acquit, therefore no witnesses should be called.
> 
> Lol, try that in court.


It occured to me that Donald could go down as the biggest asshole in American history, biggest so far and when the history is written it will show that Trump was a bigger asshole than anybody thought!

Who could top Trump for American asshole of the century and most likely in all of American history? In 20 years if ya asked the average American who the biggest asshole in American history was, whose name would come up?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

*Adam Schiff: John Bolton's book blasts a hole in Trump defense*





Lead impeachment House manager Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA) said that an unpublished draft manuscript by former national security adviser John Bolton, which was reported by The New York Times, blasts another hole in President Trump's defense. According to the report, the manuscript alleges Trump wanted to continue holding military aid to Ukraine until the country helped with investigations into Democrats.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It occured to me that Donald could go down as the biggest asshole in American history, biggest so far and when the history is written it will show that Trump was a bigger asshole than anybody thought!
> 
> Who could top Trump for American asshole of the century and most likely in all of American history? In 20 years if ya asked the average American who the biggest asshole in American history was, whose name would come up?


Maybe he wasn't as abrasive but Herbert Hoover was a bad one. His actions at the beginning of the Great Depression put millions into desperate poverty. Throughout the last years of his presidency, he shunned advice from those who knew better. A lot of blood is on his hands. He called in the military to break up Hoovervilles and showed the people of the US that Republicans suck. 

Stories of those times told by my family say that Trump is bad but Hoover was worse.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2020)

Starr is getting no where. I thought this guy was going to bring something. Trumptards cant understand half of his sophisticated vocabularies and his history briefing on impeachment. Wake up old man, we are living in much different times now with high tech and social media. His words are so outdated and irrelevant for this day and age.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

[


hanimmal said:


> Or it breaks the news on Trump's terms being leaked by him at a time of Trump's choosing because he knows this guy will publish it. I may be wrong, and at this time I am not going to pay for a NY times subscription so can't look up the 'leaked' stories he has done to provide evidence of my point.
> 
> I haven't seen where it was said that it was the "NSC" that leaked it, I just heard that very few people in the top of the White House had access to the book, so unless someone big gets fired today by Trump, Trump leaked it on purpose.
> 
> ...


It's at 1:50 in this video, Boltons lawyers said they only gave it to the NSC at the WH for classified info review.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Denies Explosive Bolton Claims | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





In his new book, former national security adviser John Bolton writes that the president personally tied aid to Ukraine to investigation of Democrats, including the Bidens, according to new NYT reporting. Aired on 1/27/20.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe he wasn't as abrasive but Herbert Hoover was a bad one. His actions at the beginning of the Great Depression put millions into desperate poverty. Throughout the last years of his presidency, he shunned advice from those who knew better. A lot of blood is on his hands. He called in the military to break up Hoovervilles and showed the people of the US that Republicans suck.
> 
> Stories of those times told by my family say that Trump is bad but Hoover was worse.


He was a republican too and if ya have the kinda economic meltdown that Obama inherited with Trump incharge you'd be fucked in a heartbeat! Give Trump a chance, times are good and the fucker wants to cut medicare, food stamps and social security, I'll bet Mitch shit a brick when he went on about cutting medicare last week.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> [
> 
> It's at 1:50 in this video, Boltons lawyers said they only gave it to the NSC at the WH for classified info review.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


"Bolton sent the manuscript to the White House for review at the NSC" is not the same as 'Bolton sent it to the NSC and the White House'.

This looks to be a White House leak unless Trump sent it on to the NSC.

I stand by my cautiousness that shit wasn't added in by Trump.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I dont disagree at all. I want to hear it too, I am just saying I am skeptical of why it was released by Trump's White House to this guy at this time.
> I think Bolton should have asked the House to testify, and am not sure why he waited for the Senate to have it to ask to talk.
> 
> How many stories have been planted at opportunistic times by Trump's people. They start out salacious and then have some small detail that goes too far that Trump jumps on to discredit the press.
> ...


I could be wrong about my recollection.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I could be wrong about my recollection.


You could be right too, I try to just be really skeptical/cautious and not get my hopes up. Sometimes it gets hard to not get sucked into being optimistic that something will matter. I was more curious if you saw something I missed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> "Bolton sent the manuscript to the White House for review at the NSC" is not the same as 'Bolton sent it to the NSC and the White House'.
> 
> This looks to be a White House leak unless Trump sent it on to the NSC.
> 
> I stand by my cautiousness that shit wasn't added in by Trump.


I believe it was sent to the NSC who "may" have passed it along to the WH, it is the NSC who would normally review such a manuscript for classified info, he submitted it to his old department, the NSC and he probably still has friends there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2020)

Ken Starr's mental capacity is just as diminished as our president. 

Once again, all he talked about was process and "traditions" (that are not required by the constitution). 

Nothing about evidence.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ken Star's mental capacity is just as diminished as our president.
> 
> Once again, all he talked about was process and "traditions" (that are not required by the constitution).
> 
> Nothing about evidence.


I think he was a little drunk.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Starr is getting no where. I thought this guy was going to bring something. Trumptards cant understand half of his sophisticated vocabularies and his history briefing on impeachment. Wake up old man, we are living in much different times now with high tech and social media. His words are so outdated and irrelevant for this day and age.


I'll never forget being in school in DC when "The Starr Report" dropped. There were boxes and boxes of bound reports lying in every building free for the taking. I grabbed several and we spent the day reading salacious sections aloud in the student union. Couches and tables with broken legs all over the city were propped up with these things all year. I still have at least one in my library.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2020)

I am thinking he looks like a hostage that was told if he didn't defend Trump, they would leak how he got Epstein such a sweetheart deal in 2007, and why.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2020)

Omg, they handed out pens! 


Was that really a point they tried to push off in this trial?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Omg, they handed out pens! View attachment 4465865
> 
> 
> Was that really a point they tried to push off in this trial?


I know that was such a pathetic clip that had absolutely nothing to it. I didn’t take that as celebration. They weren’t celebrating getting a pen. They are desperate, so desperately trying to make up shit and that one was clearly invalid. Pathetic!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2020)

I heard all that was really needed with their little disclaimer at the start that they were just using the information from the record. They are cherry picking like mother fuckers. It is all just fluff until there is another vote on if the Republicans will bring in witnesses for Fox news and their bullshit propaganda websites like OANN to run for their bubbles.

They continue the lie on when the Ukrainians knew about the withholding of the funding by Trump (among other things. This is just going to get sadder and sadder.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2020)

I predict the orange turd will declare the next presidential election invalid after he loses to <insert candidate here>. 

He will claim that it was a 'deep state' operation conducted by George Soros, Lev Parnas, Hillary's emails, and the environment (windmill revenge). 

Then he will claim that everything has to go to court before anything changes -- all while he bleeds our economy & obstructs justice. 

It would go something like this...

Mr. President, you lost the election and need to step down.

*"What happens if I don't?"*
*
*


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I predict the orange turd will declare the next presidential election invalid after he loses to <insert candidate here>.
> 
> He will claim that it was a 'deep state' operation conducted by George Soros, Lev Parnas, Hillary's emails, and the environment (windmill revenge).
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2020)

Pam Bondi is just going full conspiracy theory on the Bidens.

I would say if it was me in Biden's shoes, I would just say, fine if you think there is smoke, as soon as I beat Trump, the Democrats can open up a impeachment hearing. If he did anything wrong, impeach him, but after 50 years in office with being squeaky clean and not cashing it in, and with all the conspiracies that the Trump minions have spun over the years, I call bullshit on their hit job.

The Republicans just want to turn this into a impeachment trial of Joe Biden to deflect from Trump.

It is the 'emails' all over again.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 27, 2020)

Dersh is killing it. The whole obstruction argument was pretty ridiculous to begin with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Dersh is killing it. The whole obstruction argument was pretty ridiculous to begin with.


Great, then I guess we'll hear from the witnesses and see the documents that Trump is illegally withholding. We will see what Dersih's peers think of his arguments, not much so far from what I've seen, the experts all say he's full of shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Dersh is killing it. The whole obstruction argument was pretty ridiculous to begin with.


isnt trump (a pedophile) blocking a dozen witnesses and hundreds of documents?

Isn’t dersh a pedophile too?

Glad you could watch things, I had to work. Must be nice living on your wife’s allowance


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 27, 2020)

Every president uses executive privilege. The only way around it is through the courts. That’s the process like it or not.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 27, 2020)

Not every president was impeached though.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 27, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Not every president was impeached though.


Not all impeachment’s are justified. This one is incredibly weak as witnessed by the partisan nature.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 27, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Not all impeachment’s are justified. This one is incredibly weak as witnessed by the partisan nature.


That's just your honkey ass opinion.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 27, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> That's just your honkey ass opinion.


Who else would I be speaking for when I provide my opinion?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 27, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Who else would I be speaking for when I provide my opinion?


At least you're aware that you're full of nonsense, gringo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

*John Bolton Knows What He’s Doing*
*The former national security adviser’s secrets are valuable, and will come at a cost.*









John Bolton Knows What He’s Doing


The former national security adviser’s secrets are valuable, and will come at a cost.




www.theatlantic.com





John Bolton, Donald Trump’s former national security adviser, announced the title of his forthcoming memoir last night: _The Room Where It Happened_, a reference to the Oval Office, the scene of some of the misdeeds he is likely to attribute to the president. (I had hoped for something jauntier, perhaps ’_Stached in the Cabinet_.) Accompanying that announcement was a story in _The New York Times_ teasing readers with revelations. The most significant is that Trump allegedly conditioned his release of Ukrainian military aid not only on that country’s announcement of an investigation into Hunter and Joe Biden, but also on its release of evidence of the Biden family’s involvement in Robert Mueller’s probe. In fact, there is no such evidence, and the only people who believe that there is such evidence are wing-nut conspiracy theorists and, it seems, the president of the United States. 

My colleague David Frum appealed to Bolton’s patriotism a few months ago, asking him to speak freely about Trump. Frum is Bolton’s former colleague at the American Enterprise Institute, so I suspect he knew that appealing to Bolton’s selfless, wholly unremunerated goodwill is about as likely to be successful as asking him for a foot massage. Bolton left office in an embarrassing and undignified way, having been canned by Trump and insulted by Trump’s key informal adviser, Tucker Carlson. (Carlson, a Bolton hater for years, called him a “tapeworm” and told Trump to ignore his advice.) Bolton’s secrets are therefore valuable in numerous ways: They got him a huge book deal; they position him as an insider able to command high speaking fees before rapt right-wing audiences; and finally, they make him a feared enemy of Trump and his allies. For Bolton to surrender these advantages for free, to the advantage not of himself but of liberals with whom he agrees on little, would be for Bolton to stop being Bolton.

He has waited until speaking is to his advantage, and he calculates his advantage like a high-end litigator. Before he rose to important policy-level jobs in government, he attended Yale Law School and practiced law as a partner at Covington & Burling. Whether he was attracted to the law because he is cold-blooded, punctilious, and manipulative, or became cold-blooded, punctilious, and manipulative because the practice of the law rewards those traits, is immaterial. This is his character, and it explains all his delays in coming forward with his account. In litigation, one never makes a concession without getting something in return, and without forcing your adversary to do everything exactly right in the course of making a demand. If the law requires your adversary to tap dance and hum “Flight of the Bumblebee” while making a request, you postpone giving an answer until every note is hummed in tune and every tap lands with a crisp and pleasing crack. Every concession of your own diminishes your own space to maneuver, and every concession by your opponent—even just a factual admission—pens him into a smaller space.

To act this way in a context outside of litigation is commonly known as “being an asshole.” That explains, in part, Bolton’s reputation for unpleasantness: He unapologetically forces people to get the details, what in government is often called “process,” exactly right. I am reminded of a Muslim cleric who explained to me that to mumble your way through prayer is like dialing a phone number that is a digit or two off: The message doesn’t go through, and the exercise is pointless. Bolton has a tendency to regard rivals who flub process as incompetents who can’t get things done. And being an asshole, unlovely as it may sound, might not be such a bad thing, if you get things done and follow the rules.
Silence up to now has bought Bolton the Litigator something very valuable. He has now listened as others present “in the room”—including his deputies, such as Fiona Hill—have recorded their versions of events. He has heard Republicans, including Trump, lay out an impeachment defense—not only a version of events, but also a theory of innocence. By speaking last, he can present testimony precisely calculated to hurt those he most wants to embarrass. Even just today, in response to the initial leaks from Bolton’s book, Trump tweeted a suspiciously grammatical series of statements demeaning Bolton and denying that Bolton was told to delay aid to Ukraine. Bolton is strategic, and it would be unlike him to make a bold claim without a plan to counter Trump’s denial. More likely, he will dole out the details and evidence methodically, thwarting his critics like steers in a cutting horse competition.

Graeme Wood: Will John Bolton bring on Armageddon—or stave it off?

None of this means that Bolton will reverse the course of the impeachment, even if he testifies. The trial’s ultimate verdict is less in the balance than the ability of Republicans to continue to defend their president without self-abasement. But count on Bolton to know that the value (in all senses) of that testimony will decline after the impeachment trial, so he is doing everything he can to make his testimony necessary, and to deliver it while it is in highest demand.

When I profiled Bolton for this magazine last year, many of his acquaintances noted that the job of national security adviser was the last and highest one he was ever likely to hold, because past confirmation attempts were too acrimonious to be worth reprising. Now his options are, if anything, more open than they were three years ago. Bolton reopened his super PAC after leaving office. He has protected some of his Republican credibility by refusing to volunteer his testimony to the House, and by saying that he will testify before the Senate only if subpoenaed. He has positioned himself as a temporary ally to the Democrats, or at least as a bureaucrat who follows the law rather than kneeling before Trump. This change, along with changes in confirmation rules, makes it easier to imagine that Bolton would be a candidate someday for high office, perhaps secretary of state. In the event that Trump is removed or loses the election, Bolton will be a rare Republican who served the party competently both before and during the Trump era, and who is untainted enough to serve again.

Many of the politicians who have joined Trump’s administration have fantasized that when this is all over, they will be the last ones standing. Bolton is not immune to such fantasies. He is more likely than most others to be right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Who else would I be speaking for when I provide my opinion?


Trump and Putin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

*Trump Issues Threats Amid Bolton Impeachment Bombshell: A Closer Look*





Seth takes a closer look at the president and his goons threatening everyone from sitting congressmen to ambassadors as new evidence emerges in his impeachment trial.


----------



## f series (Jan 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Issues Threats Amid Bolton Impeachment Bombshell: A Closer Look*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A comedian?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2020)

f series said:


> A comedian?


I like to lighten it up from time to time, I post editorial cartoons too and they are popular among members. Seth gives a pretty good summary of the news, in fact comedians are one of the best places to get news these days, Donald provides lots of laughs too, the comedians don't have to work hard at all!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2020)

f series said:


> A comedian?


Was it not factual?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Not all impeachment’s are justified. This one is incredibly weak as witnessed by the partisan nature.


you also said trumps campaign manager, personal lawyer, nsc director, campaign advisor, and a dozen other campaign associates going to prison was a nothing burger while screaming about Benghazi 

So your neonazi opinion doesn’t really mean much


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 27, 2020)

Can an impeached president still appoint Supremes? Asking for a friend.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2020)

Myself, I kinda think extorting our allies by withholding congressionally approved taxpayer dollars until they announce a phony investigation of your most likely political opponent, thereby causing the deaths of many Ukrainian soldiers who are fighting off the Russians that you just collided with, is a pretty big deal

Not as big as colluding with Putin while blackmailed but would be the biggest scandal in american history if not for the treasonous collusion


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Can an impeached president still appoint Supremes? Asking for a friend.


theres that smug right wing neonaziness!

We all knew you had it inside of you, little big guy

How’s work lately? How is your Jewish wife?


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 27, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Myself, I kinda think extorting our allies by withholding congressionally approved taxpayer dollars until they announce a phony investigation of your most likely political opponent, thereby causing the deaths of many Ukrainian soldiers who are fighting off the Russians that you just collided with, is a pretty big deal
> 
> Not as big as colluding with Putin while blackmailed but would be the biggest scandal in american history if not for the treasonous collusion


Did you catch any of Rudy on fox this weekend?

I was laughing out loud, pure comedy.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 27, 2020)

f series said:


> A comedian?


In a time when most can't tell news from satire, I'd trust a comedian over a Fuck-Snooze pundit.


----------



## f series (Jan 28, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Was it not factual?


Not sure, didn't watch it.
But I remember hearing about a comedian hide behind the fact the he's a comedian after he said something that wasn't true or some shit, not sure. Might have been Jon Stewart... Idk


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh yes Orange man, The one who has lowered our standing and standard of living in the world.

Why not tax the court system cause your pride is hurt. So Bigly!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

f series said:


> Not sure, didn't watch it.
> But I remember hearing about a comedian hide behind the fact the he's a comedian after he said something that wasn't true or some shit, not sure. Might have been Jon Stewart... Idk


Your concern for the truth is touching, Donald told over 16,000 lies, ya must hate his guts, ya think he would apologize for all the nasty things he said. Comedians have a low tolerance for bullshit, something you have yet to demonstrate. All comedians have to do with Trump is read the news on stage, no need to lie, ya can't make this shit up anyway, the truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2020)

trump needs to be removed before he starts killing Americans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump needs to be removed before he starts killing Americans.


Too late


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 28, 2020)

A trial that doesn't want any witnesses or evidence introduced.

Yeah. That's about it for the GOP. If there was any shred of credibility left to any of them, it's gone. Completely.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2020)

This looks really bad.









Attorney General William P. Barr Announces the Establishment of the Presidential Commission on Law Enforcement and the Administration of Justice







www.justice.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This looks really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barr or his boss might be impeached soon and he could have the law enforced on himself, in the time left to Trump I don't think this bullshit will even get off the ground. Barr might soon be in a legal fight of his own for his freedom, sure as shit he did illegal stuff for Donald and is spending more time now covering his ass. Barr is apparently mentioned in Boltons book too, he was in the "loop" and the loop is now a noose.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This looks really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The Commission will meet monthly for the next year and then report its findings to the Attorney General, who will submit a final report to the President."

So basically nothing, trump will claim this as a victory.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This looks really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I looked at that and at the bottom was pretty un-suprised to see all those names are from the deep south:


I highlighted a random one to search and got this as the top hit:


WTF is 'President' on there in her wiki description? I am guessing you need to be indoctrinated before you can get appointed by Trump.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This looks really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only two parts of it are in fact bad and they're listed back to back:


Refusals by State and local prosecutors to enforce laws or prosecute categories of crimes;
The need to promote public confidence and respect for the law and law enforcement officers; and
The first suggests that the federal government would begin to dictate to states how they prosecute offenders. That's going to cause more than a bit of trouble. Just on its face, it's looking like a move to create more mandatory jail sentences to "get tough" on crime. (Read as fill up private prisons their friends own to milk the taxpayers for more money.)

The second is also problematic in that it suggests that they're going to make officers more, for lack of a better word, "godlike". The problem with that is that so many are in the news now for crimes themselves that it's not going to be tenable, so you might see such old laws as "insulting a police officer" begin to be enforced for even the slightest infraction.

Both, as you say, look really, really bad.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Only two parts of it are in fact bad and they're listed back to back:
> 
> 
> Refusals by State and local prosecutors to enforce laws or prosecute categories of crimes;
> ...


If you look at what is already available with AI and real time tracking and what's to come, this one scares the shit out of me and should scare you too. Look into Peter Thiel and what he's doing. 


"The effects of technological innovations on law enforcement and the criminal justice system, including the challenges and opportunities presented by such innovations."


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Only two parts of it are in fact bad and they're listed back to back:
> 
> 
> Refusals by State and local prosecutors to enforce laws or prosecute categories of crimes;
> ...


I interpreted the first as a refusal to enforce immigration laws by local law enforcement. Trump always be bitching about the sanctuary cities. Either way, nothing will happen for a year, and in all likelihood Billy Barr will be being indicted shortly after.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 28, 2020)

States can't enforce immigration law. That is the domain of the federal government only. So that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> States can't enforce immigration law. That is the domain of the federal government only. So that has nothing to do with it.


Trump, follow the law, lol. Good one. He only bitched about sanctuary cities 24/7 for a year straight. Anyway just a guess, which is all you can do with this administration.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> I interpreted the first as a refusal to enforce immigration laws by local law enforcement. Trump always be bitching about the sanctuary cities. Either way, nothing will happen for a year, and in all likelihood Billy Barr will be being indicted shortly after.


From what I've read, if the democrats win it all in 2020 Billy Barr has serious legal issues ahead of him. unless he's got a pardon in his pocket and even then it might be challenged because Trump was part of the conspiracy and would be a codefendant. I don't think the democrats would have to raise a finger to do him either, the new AG, federal prosecutors and lifers in the DOJ will want his fucking head. All the former senior DOJ people I've seen on TV are pretty pisssed at Barr and figure he betrayed his oath and office. When the FBI is let off the leash they will make quick work of this stuff, much has been done already, there will also be a lot of grand juries looking into all aspects of this shit.

Other than a pardon it's hard to see how Bill Barr will avoid an orange jumpsuit after a democratic win. It's amazing he hasn't recused himself from the Ukraine affair and still has his thumb on the scales of justice, he must be desperate too. They say it's not the crime that often gets them, but the cover up, in this case both the crime and the cover up might be used against Barr.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 28, 2020)

@TacoMac I have been dying to ask you this:

Can the President be tried in a military court? Since he is 'Commander in Chief'?

I know it is doubtful, but was just curious if you had any insight into if this is possible.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> @TacoMac I have been dying to ask you this:
> 
> Can the President be tried in a military court? Since he is 'Commander in Chief'?


No.



hanimmal said:


> @TacoMac
> I know it is doubtful, but was just curious if you had any insight into if this is possible.


If it were possible, it would already have been done.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From what I've read, if the democrats win it all in 2020 Billy Barr has serious legal issues ahead of him. unless he's got a pardon in his pocket and even then it might be challenged because Trump was part of the conspiracy and would be a codefendant. I don't think the democrats would have to raise a finger to do him either, the new AG, federal prosecutors and lifers in the DOJ will want his fucking head. All the former senior DOJ people I've seen on TV are pretty pisssed at Barr and figure he betrayed his oath and office. When the FBI is let off the leash they will make quick work of this stuff, much has been done already, there will also be a lot of grand juries looking into all aspects of this shit.
> 
> Other than a pardon it's hard to see how Bill Barr will avoid an orange jumpsuit after a democratic win. It's amazing he hasn't recused himself from the Ukraine affair and still has his thumb on the scales of justice, he must be desperate too. They say it's not the crime that often gets them, but the cover up, in this case both the crime and the cover up might be used against Barr.


Yep, pretty sure he lied under oath to congress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> @TacoMac I have been dying to ask you this:
> 
> Can the President be tried in a military court? Since he is 'Commander in Chief'?
> 
> I know it is doubtful, but was just curious if you had any insight into if this is possible.


The commander and chief is a civilian, impeachment, and removal, then criminal and civil court, where Donald might be spending a lot of "quality" time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Yep, pretty sure he lied under oath to congress.


That too, but he was in the "loop" and that means being a party to a criminal conspiracy that is causing a presidential impeachment, he needs to recuse himself now. I think Bill is gonna have lots of legal issues in his future, if the democrats win in 2020, he makes the DOJ look like shit and a lot of legal people are mad as Hell about it.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2020)

Allen dershowitz's hell is going to be him arguing impeachment against himself for eternity.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 28, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Allen dershowitz's hell is going to be him arguing impeachment against himself for eternity.


I might just have to go out puppy kicking. That's a show I'd like to see first hand.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2020)

Dershowitz Epstein trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Allen dershowitz's hell is going to be him arguing impeachment against himself for eternity.


Kinda like sisyphus rolling a rock up the hill in Hades for eternity, only to have it roll back down the other side and have to start all over again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Allen dershowitz's hell is going to be him arguing impeachment against himself for eternity.


I though he was very good at Trying to brainwash the room with his ideas and backing them up with quotes from the framers But he was very opinionated and came off as a know it all and when he told the house managers they simply picked the wrong items of impeachment I couldn’t believe what a pedestal he placed himself on and talking down to them like they were his students in class. Interesting and very good manipulation but far removed from reality.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The commander and chief is a civilian, impeachment, and removal, then criminal and civil court, where Donald might be spending a lot of "quality" time.


Nope. 
Trump is 73, fat, sedentary, and has a shitty diet. 

There's no way he would live long enough to actually go to prison.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Interesting and very good manipulation but far removed from reality.


He's addressing the republicans. They are far removed from reality.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kinda like *sisyphus* rolling a rock up the hill in Hades for eternity, only to have it roll back down the other side and have to start all over again.


I read that as syphilis.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> He's addressing the republicans. They are far removed from reality.


Yes they are. Who the fuck do they think they are? Twisting the framers words like this. When Dershowitz said he had to dust off his books to find the answers I was appalled! Presenting Dershowitz like he is god and everything he says is the law and truth. The way Dershowitz explained impeachable offenses made it seem like it is basically impossible to remove a president from anything unless there is enough votes to do so. And that’s the only way, so really there is nothing to explain .


----------



## OilSpill904 (Jan 28, 2020)

If I, for some reason have to go to court, I hope I can have a trial like this... No evidence, no witnesses, and all my cronies get to choose my fate. #Privileged


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope.
> Trump is 73, fat, sedentary, and has a shitty diet.
> 
> There's no way he would live long enough to actually go to prison.


He might have the big one when the a judge orders him tied to his chair and ball gags him, he'll be squirming around and mumbling with his eyeballs bugged out. I hope he can experience some quality supermax time alone, the secret service agent on duty outside his cell can shove the food tray through the grub hole in the door for him.


----------



## OilSpill904 (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes they are. Who the fuck do they think they are? Twisting the framers words like this. When Dershowitz said he had to dust off his books to find the answers I was appalled! Presenting Dershowitz like he is god and everything he says is the law and truth. The way Dershowitz explained impeachable offenses made it seem like it is basically impossible to remove a president from anything unless there is enough votes to do so. And that’s the only way, so really there is nothing to explain .


So True. Trump isn’t going anywhere. I might run in 24... I’m gonna run off my hate for minorities and poor people and their problems, think I’ll do okay?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 28, 2020)

OilSpill904 said:


> So True. Trump isn’t going anywhere. I might run in 24... I’m gonna run off my hate for minorities and poor people and their problems, think I’ll do okay?


You will still have some stiff competition with that platform in the Republican primary.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 28, 2020)

Sekulow had a great presentation and shredded the dem house managers.


----------



## OilSpill904 (Jan 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You will still have some stiff competition with that platform in the Republican primary.


Of course you’re mistaken. Those great Republicans are the furthest from my said principles. I need Limbaugh co-sign.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Sekulow had a great presentation and shredded the dem house managers.


I didn’t think he did. He made an idiot out of himself quoting The robot from Lost in space a zillion times. Danger Danger Danger. What a dork.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I didn’t think he did. He made an idiot out of himself quoting The robot from Lost in space a zillion times. Danger Danger Danger. What a dork.


Page and Strzok are totally relevant to the case at hand. LOL.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 28, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Sekulow had a great presentation and shredded the dem house managers.


You are easily fooled and too dumb to know it.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Sekulow had a great presentation and shredded the dem house managers.


He's better than drooling Rudy, but not by much.


----------



## OilSpill904 (Jan 28, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Sekulow had a great presentation and shredded the dem house managers.


Oh did they? In my best sketchy British accent...


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are easily fooled and too dumb to know it.


I think he thinks he's trolling us


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Sekulow had a great presentation and shredded the dem house managers.


Speaking of being far from reality,



Bugeye said:


> I do believe there are other planets where our souls can be attached to biological organisms for life experiences. Consciousness transcends space and time so getting there is not an issue for souls not currently on earth. No worries if you do not share this belief. I understand.


Trumpers don't need facts, just belief.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

*Latest Bolton revelations are no game-changer*








Latest Bolton revelations are no game-changer


This is yet one more Republican whom the president and his friends easily can redefine as a disgruntled former employee.




thehill.com





President Donald Trump entered the fall’s impeachment hearings as an unstoppable force. Despite siding with Russian President Vladimir Putin in opposition to U.S. intelligence, or facing sexual assault allegations from nearly 20 women, or getting caught lying or misleading the public more than 15,000 times since taking office, Trump has effectively inoculated himself from political destruction. Statements and actions — any one of which might have ended anyone else's career — seem only to have hardened his support.

Gallup’s final poll of 2019 encapsulates this narrative: 45 percent of respondents approved of his presidency, only one point below his all-time high. Meanwhile, only 51 percent disapproved the second-lowest mark since February 2017.

Ironically, this is all playing out amidst Republicans House members retiring in droves. Meanwhile, in the past three years, 13 state legislators have left the GOP; for context, only 17 state legislators left the GOP in the 21 years prior.


So despite becoming only the third impeached president, despite rarely reaching 50 percent approval in any poll, despite House Republicans losing a net of 50 seats since Trump’s election (247 in November 2016 to 197 today), and despite a record pace of defections—in addition to everything else that’s been thrown at him, or that he’s thrown at himself—Trump somehow entered last week’s Senate impeachment trial as emboldened as ever. 

Collaborating with Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) and promising swift and brutal payback toward any GOP senator who crosses him, the president found himself in familiar territory: conceivably beleaguered, but in fact, empowered.

And now we have the 500th “Surely Trump can’t withstand this” revelation. On Sunday "The New York Times" reported on John Bolton’s unpublished manuscript, in which the former National Security Advisor claims, among other things, that the president knowingly withheld Ukraine funding until the country initiated an investigation into the Bidens. 

Never mind that two months ago European Union Ambassador Gordon Sondland made the same assertion under oath. In today’s world, one party’s truth is another’s fiction. The only hope is to find more corroborators to bolster the case.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 28, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Sekulow had a great presentation and shredded the dem house managers.


You love that kool aid. 

I want to know how Trump's 3 day tax payer funded political ad against Joe Biden is going to hold up when people whine about the costs? The one that he got for free (well kind of, I don't include his taking out of Epstein to get Dershowitz and Starr) while using up every last shred of dignity that the Republicans have? It must suck to continue to support this turd of a President.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 28, 2020)

BTW do you think they realize that the Trump defense has already been tried:






He doesn't have the same back story, getting $3 million a year from daddy at age 3, nor did good Will Hunting have a Republican party ready to light themselves on fire to keep him in power, but it is the same kind of bullshit that is getting argued by Trump's defense.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 28, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Speaking of being far from reality,
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpers don't need facts, just belief.


Like Berniebabies.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Like Berniebabies.


This may be true but I have yet to see a Berniebaby say their plan B, which is if they are wrong about "the global warming scam" they believe their soul will go to another planet and inhabit life there.

A Trumper in Congress said that if he is wrong, God will step in and save us. 

@Bugeye and other Trumpers represent a quantum leap in looney tunes compared to Berniebabies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

*Rep. Adam Schiff: Why Is Bolton Willing To Come Forward Now? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Intel Committee Chair, Rep. Adam Schiff, D-Calif., discusses the defense from Trump's attorneys on the sixth day of the impeachment hearings, the need for John Bolton as a witness and why he says now is time for political courage. Aired on 01/28/20.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You love that kool aid.
> 
> I want to know how Trump's 3 day tax payer funded political ad against Joe Biden is going to hold up when people whine about the costs? The one that he got for free (well kind of, I don't include his taking out of Epstein to get Dershowitz and Starr) while using up every last shred of dignity that the Republicans have? It must suck to continue to support this turd of a President.


Ha ha, perhaps I will be wrong this time and Trump will be removed from office. Remember when I said he would not go down for Russia conspiracy Mueller probe nonsense? How about when I said that FISA Abuse would likely be shown? Ha ha ha.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 28, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Ha ha, perhaps I will be wrong this time and Trump will be removed from office. Remember when I said he would not go down for Russia conspiracy Mueller probe nonsense? How about when I said that FISA Abuse would likely be shown? Ha ha ha.


So you're 0-1 so far, I doubt too he will be removed.

Edited: Thought 1-1, but realized Mueller isn't done yet:





The FISA abude nonsense you spewed forever, only showed that there was abuse AFTER Trump's team took over. So it is just as likely that he had it done as anything else.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> So you're 0-1 so far, I doubt too he will be removed.
> 
> Edited: Thought 1-1, but realized Mueller isn't done yet:
> 
> ...


But he has high hopes for the latest DOJ (squirrel) investigation of Comey.

@Bugeye is dumb.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 28, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But he has high hopes for the latest DOJ (squirrel) investigation of Comey.
> 
> @Bugeye is dumb.


Idk, it is not like he genuinely believes it. Sometimes people just need to pay the bills.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Ha ha, perhaps I will be wrong this time and Trump will be removed from office. Remember when I said he would not go down for Russia conspiracy Mueller probe nonsense? How about when I said that FISA Abuse would likely be shown? Ha ha ha.


ibelieve you said that was a ”nothingburger” as trumps personal lawyer, campaign manager, nsc director, and many others were sentenced to prison for conspiracy against the United States among other crimes

Meanwhile, you kept howling about Benghazi! Fast and furious! IRS targeting conservatives! All of which resulted in ... nothing

The point being you’re a two faced rat, a racist, a neo nazi, a pedolover, and lower than shit


----------



## spek9 (Jan 28, 2020)

One of Trump's "Confederacy of Dunces" once called Trump more corrupt than Hillary:

"Law professor Alan Dershowitz, who is a member of President Donald Trump's impeachment defense team, said in 2016 that he believed Trump was more corrupt than Hillary Clinton and more likely to continue being corrupt as president."

There's more fun in the article:









Alan Dershowitz called Trump corrupt in 2016 and said he could be corrupt as President


Law professor Alan Dershowitz, who is a member of President Donald Trump's impeachment defense team, said in 2016 that he believed Trump was more corrupt than Hillary Clinton and more likely to continue being corrupt as president.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 28, 2020)

Moscow Mitch says that he doesn't have the votes to stop witnesses from being called.

Game on.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2020)

From some things I've read it sounds like tRump and Barr locked down things so tight that not much will come to light through regular channels. But it's not stopping the people who know the truth and everything is going to come out in public dumps of info, including all the russian stuff and a ton on money laundering. Guess they've given up on ousting him through impeachment and hoping the election will fix things.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> From some things I've read it sounds like tRump and Barr locked down things so tight that not much will come to light through regular channels. But it's not stopping the people who know the truth and everything is going to come out in public dumps of info, including all the russian stuff and a ton on money laundering. Guess they've given up on ousting him through impeachment and hoping the election will fix things.


It's going to be really entertaining when someone eventually inevitably leaks his tax returns. Man, he really doesn't want those out there for some reason.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Moscow Mitch says that he doesn't have the votes to stop witnesses from being called.
> 
> Game on.


They had witnesses in the kavanaugh hearing too. Didn't change any votes. These people have no morals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> They had witnesses in the kavanaugh hearing too. Didn't change any votes. These people have no morals.


It's not morals we're dealing with here, it's survival, when they went into the meeting there was a poll released that said 75% of voters now want to see witnesses. We aren't depending on morals and ethics from the GOP, this is self preservation and I don't think Mitch will mind if Donald is removed, but by a secret ballot. That's why Mitch and Lindsay got ahead of their oaths for the benefit of the base, they couldn't do it after they took the oath, they can claim they voted not to remove Trump if there is a secret vote, so can all the other senators running in 2020. Witnesses, documents and dramatic testimony along with a long trial will be very bad for Donald, a secret vote by the senate will throw him into a panic and should. They might just do Donald too, if he is acquitted and leads them into 2020 it will be a disaster for the GOP in the senate and house, Mitch will lose his senate majority and maybe even his seat. If they do Donald it will be quick with Pence sworn in on the spot and the first Donald might know about it would be when Pence orders the Secret Service to evict him from the WH, not even time to sign a pardon...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It must suck to continue to support this turd of a President.





Bugeye said:


> <insert giant sucking sound>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2020)

*Poll: 75% of voters want witnesses for Senate impeachment trial*








Poll: 75% of voters want witnesses for Senate impeachment trial


Three-quarters of registered voters think witnesses should be allowed to testify in the Senate impeachment trial, which has reached a crucial inflection point, a new national poll from Quinnipiac University finds.




www.cnn.com





(CNN)Three-quarters of registered voters think witnesses should be allowed to testify in the Senate impeachment trial, which has reached a crucial inflection point, a new national poll from Quinnipiac University finds.

This includes 49% of Republicans who think witnesses should be allowed to testify, 75% of independents and 95% of Democrats.
President Donald Trump's legal team ended their opening arguments Tuesday afternoon and the trial now moves on to a 16-hour period for senators to ask questions. Following that could be a vote on whether to bring witnesses, which has long been seen as a critical vote but has taken on new importance in the wake of news reports on former Trump national security adviser John Bolton's book.
In his unpublished manuscript, Bolton writes Trump told him in August that he was withholding $391 million in aid until Ukraine announced a probe into the Bidens, according to The New York Times.

The poll shows 20% of registered voters do not want witnesses called at the trial.

Almost half of registered voters (47%) want the Senate to remove Trump (48% not), the same as a poll taken earlier this month.
A majority of voters (89%) have their mind made up on whether Trump should be removed from office or not (10% say they could change their minds). A large majority also see the Senate Republicans and Senate Democrats as having already made up their minds about the impeachment process, rather than being open minded (76% say so of the Senate Republicans, 79% say so of the Senate Democrats).

Almost three-in-five (57%) want to hear more details of Trump's explanation for his actions and 38% are satisfied with the explanation given. Among Democrats, 85% want more details. The same can be said of 61% of independents and 21% of Republicans.

More than half of voters (between 52%-54%) say that Trump has abused his power, isn't telling the truth about his actions and has obstructed Congress. Another 52% believe the Trump administration's withholding of US aid to Ukraine was not justified, while 34% say it was.
Trump's attempts to pressure Ukraine to investigate Hunter Biden and Joe Biden, his potential political rival, are at the center of the President's impeachment trial. Trump has repeatedly made unfounded and false claims to allege that the Bidens acted improperly in Ukraine. There is no evidence of wrongdoing by either Joe or Hunter Biden.

Trump's approval rating holds steady -- 43% approve and 52% disapprove, the same as in January and December. Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell's approval rating has ticked down very slightly to 33% approve and 50% disapprove after a recent high earlier in January at 36% (from 24% in October 2019). Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer's approval rating has also remained stable -- 35% approve, 44% disapprove.
The Quinnipiac University poll was conducted by telephone January 22 through 27 among 1,905 self-identified registered voters nationwide with a margin of error of plus or minus 2.3 percentage points.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 29, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> They had witnesses in the kavanaugh hearing too. Didn't change any votes. These people have no morals.


That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2020)

Repugs, in full control, would kill all environmental law, do away with Social Security, Fair Housing Act, Unemployment, Voting Rights Act, Minimum Wage and bring back Jim Crow.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 29, 2020)

Mandatory prayer.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Repugs, in full control, would kill all environmental law, do away with Social Security, Fair Housing Act, Unemployment, Voting Rights Act, Minimum Wage and bring back Jim Crow.


They already have. Where've you been?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2020)

*Lawrence: Why Mitch McConnell Revealed He Doesn’t Have The Votes | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Lawrence O'Donnell explains why Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell revealed he does not currently have enough Republican Senate votes to block witnesses in the Trump impeachment trial. Aired on 1/28/20.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2020)

*What A Look Into The Political Crystal Ball Says About GOP | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





A majority is in favor of witnesses testifying at the Senate impeachment trial of the president, according to new polling. Will enough Republican senators back witnesses? The panel discusses. Aired on 01/29/20.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lawrence: Why Mitch McConnell Revealed He Doesn’t Have The Votes | The Last Word | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! If Trump and Hannity need to try to stop the wittness they aren’t doing a very good job. I just saw some really really old guy that looked like he was 115 years old on TV trying to convince the public that witnesses must not be called. He was hunched over and had a very very bad case of kyphosis and walked in tiny puttering steps with a walker. Is that the best they got? Lol. They find these old guys who they think will help with convincing the public because they look old as dirt and have unsurpassed wisdom? It’s laughable.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> They already have. Where've you been?


They just need to get rid of that pesky medicaid and free school lunches. 

Hunger is a powerful motivator after all...


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 29, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! If Trump and Hannity need to try to stop the wittness they aren’t doing a very good job. I just saw some really really old guy that looked like he was 115 years old on TV trying to convince the public that witnesses must not be called. He was hunched over and had a very very bad case of kyphosis and walked in tiny puttering steps with a walker. Is that the best they got? Lol. They find these old guys who they think will help with convincing the public because they look old as dirt and have unsurpassed wisdom? It’s laughable.


Michael Steele was just saying how he is betting Mitch is pulling one over on the news and has the votes to shut down witnesses. Hopefully 1of the GOP senators will have enough spine to actually push for witnesses and not just use their 3 extra seats to get a few people on record as 'pushing back' on Trump.

I am hopeful there is someone, but am trying to not get my hopes up too much on them putting America above their party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2020)

Here is a handy form that the senators will use to ask questions. Download it and use it to ask your own question, then, mail, fax or email it to a GOP senator! Ask this for me will ya... Keep it relevant and watch yer language! Feel free to repost on facebook or other social media.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 29, 2020)

@Unclebaldrick If you know Heidi Przybyla let he know she is my hero:






More journalists need to keep these Trump Cult politicians from squirming away from answering the questions asked.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! If Trump and Hannity need to try to stop the wittness they aren’t doing a very good job. I just saw some really really old guy that looked like he was 115 years old on TV trying to convince the public that witnesses must not be called. He was hunched over and had a very very bad case of kyphosis and walked in tiny puttering steps with a walker. Is that the best they got? Lol. They find these old guys who they think will help with convincing the public because they look old as dirt and have unsurpassed wisdom? It’s laughable.


These guys are scraping the bottom of the barrel Amber and an old hunchback is not too out of place in the clown show supporting Trump. Trump is trying to control the base because they control the senators, now he will try every threat and means to do so, he needs the GOP senate caucus to get in line. Threatening and attacking your jurors is a very bad idea and Donald's nerves might cause him to act rashly on impulse, he has a history of such behavior and Mitch threw the ball in Trump's court for a couple of days of arm twisting. This might be life or death for Donald and he's bound to screw it up like everything else he's ever touched, he'll probably confess, on TV yet again too.

Whatever happens it will be very bad for the republicans in november, a senate acquittal and Donald leading them into 2020 will make it even worse for them. Whether they acquit or remove Trump, the investigations in the house will continue and the courts will increasingly give them teeth right up until election day. There are many more shoes to drop here, no matter the outcome of the trial, it will look very grim for the GOP in the election, turnout should be massive and historic in 2020. Usually high turnouts are very bad for the Republicans, they tend to lose in proportion to the numbers showing up at the polls.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 29, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> @Unclebaldrick If you know Heidi Przybyla let he know she is my hero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. She was probably in high school when I left.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 29, 2020)

John Bolton's final blow to his life long political opponents,


Make every liberal in America buy his new book.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> John Bolton's final blow to his life long political opponents,
> 
> 
> Make every liberal in America buy his new book.


There will be plenty at the library.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 29, 2020)

Leaky Lev is on Capitol Hill today. This is really shaping up to be an interesting week.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2020)

More and more facts concerning this and his dedication to Putin and money laundering through trump properties will keep coming out over the next months. 
trump though will think he has been vindicated and his Psychotic Preacher Posse will keep calling him anointed.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2020)

Saw a article that said something like 36,000 Russian woman have come to tRUmp properties to give birth to anchor babies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Saw a article that said something like 36,000 Russian woman have come to tRUmp properties to give birth to anchor babies.


Sounds like an on going concern and another Trump scam, wonder what they paid and to who? It would be a nice ironic little scandal to add to the mountain. The King of anchor babies, Donald Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! If Trump and Hannity need to try to stop the wittness they aren’t doing a very good job. I just saw some really really old guy that looked like he was 115 years old on TV trying to convince the public that witnesses must not be called. He was hunched over and had a very very bad case of kyphosis and walked in tiny puttering steps with a walker. Is that the best they got? Lol. They find these old guys who they think will help with convincing the public because they look old as dirt and have unsurpassed wisdom? It’s laughable.


LOL, the face of the Republikkkan party is revealed.

In the background of that vid of Moscow Mitch, was that a ghost or a dying person held up as a threat to "turncoat Republicans"?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222560413637890048


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2020)

I like the questioning today. Thought you all would appreciate knowing that.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2020)

Turnabout is fair play, but now that both sides have experienced the incredible frustration of a president using executive privilege to dodge an investigation, maybe it is time to rework the rules so that this stops happening?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2020)

Short fingered vulgarian

trump, no one here.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222560413637890048


you should see the beach in Wildwood with all the NYC hospital waste that washes ashore.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Turnabout is fair play, but now that both sides have experienced the incredible frustration of a president using executive privilege to dodge an investigation, maybe it is time to rework the rules so that this stops happening?


citation?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Turnabout is fair play, but now that both sides have experienced the incredible frustration of a president using executive privilege to dodge an investigation, maybe it is time to rework the rules so that this stops happening?


there is no equivalence here, you’re just a dumb racist

How’s the deficit?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2020)

Yeah, Democrats keep cutting deficit when in power and Republicans, especially Trump just blow it up with more tax giveaways to the already filthy rich.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2020)

Having Trump's head mounted over his fireplace and a good place in the history books, not to mention lot's of cash from his book, would give a guy like Bolton a great deal of satisfaction. John the dragon slayer! His future book title might be, "How I did Donald"!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*White House has issued formal threat to John Bolton to keep him from publishing book*





The White House has issued a formal threat to former national security adviser John Bolton to keep him from publishing his book, "The Room Where It Happened: A White House Memoir," sources familiar with the matter tell CNN.

The White House had no comment. Neither Bolton nor a spokesman for the publisher, Simon & Schuster, responded to a request for comment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2020)

*Lev Parnas: 'Trumpworld Is Like A Cult, And A Lot Of These Senators Are In The Cult' | MSNBC*





Lev Parnas attempted to attend the impeachment trial of President Trump and told reporters he would be willing to testify under oath. He claimed "Trumpworld is like a cult, and a lot of these senators are int he cult." Aired on 01/29/20.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> citation?


Fast and a Furious gun running investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2020)

Here is an interesting video and observation, looks like another bombshell breaking.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*John Bolton ‘Implied’ Misconduct In Marie Yovanovitch Ouster In Call, Rep Eliot Engel Claims | MSNBC*





House Foreign Affairs committee chairman Rep. Ellliot Engel claims that during a September 23 phone call, Ambassador Bolton suggested that the committee "look into the recall of Ambassador Marie Yovanovitch," and "strongly implied that something improper had occurred around her removal." Aired on 01/29/20.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Fast and a Furious gun running investigation.


No applicable link provided. So, I ask again, Mr. interstellar soul traveler,



Bugeye said:


> Turnabout is fair play, but now that both sides have experienced the incredible frustration of a president using executive privilege to dodge an investigation, maybe it is time to rework the rules so that this stops happening?


citation?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2020)

JADE HELM 15


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> No applicable link provided. So, I ask again, Mr. interstellar soul traveler,
> 
> 
> 
> citation?


He does seem light years away, maybe ya gotta talk into a magic crystal or something, ole Bugeye seems to have selective hearing and vision too, so speak loudly and repeat.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 29, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Turnabout is fair play, but now that both sides have experienced the incredible frustration of a president using executive privilege to dodge an investigation, maybe it is time to rework the rules so that this stops happening?


You mean like following the law that the President can't do what Trump did with his blanket 'executive privilege'?


Bugeye said:


> Fast and a Furious gun running investigation.


You mean this one with Attorney General Holder answering questions? 





Where is yours with Barr on this impeachment investigation for it to be considered the same?


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You mean like following the law that the President can't do what Trump did with his blanket 'executive privilege'?
> 
> You mean this one with Attorney General Holder answering questions?
> 
> ...


That's exactly the problem, Trump can get away with not responding until it goes through the courts, hence the need to change the law.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2020)

tRUmps impenetrable wall falls over in the wind lol.










Portion of US border wall in California falls over in high winds and lands on Mexican side


Newly installed panels from the US border wall fell over in high winds Wednesday, landing on trees on the Mexican side of the border.




www.cnn.com


----------



## spek9 (Jan 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmps impenetrable wall falls over in the wind lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Mexico sure is paying for some quality design and engineering.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> That's exactly the problem, Trump can get away with not responding until it goes through the courts, hence the need to change the law.


the law needs to be changed to stop the person you support?

No one is buying your act you shitty mewling idiot


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> the law needs to be changed to stop the person you support?
> 
> No one is buying your act you shitty mewling idiot


Well I think Adam Schiff has an excellent tailor. Good looking suit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> I'm a liar and a coward


FIFY

Where's the background information that you referred to here?



Bugeye said:


> Turnabout is fair play, but now that both sides have experienced the incredible frustration of a president using executive privilege to dodge an investigation, maybe it is time to rework the rules so that this stops happening?


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> FIFY
> 
> Where's the background information that you referred to here?


Barack Obama
The Obama administration asserted executive privilege in June 2012 in response to a House investigation of Operation Fast and Furious, a controversial “gunwalking” operation in which the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives allowed the running of guns in hopes that they could be tracked to Mexican drug cartel figures. 
House Oversight Committee Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) demanded documents relating to the Justice Department’s response to the operation, which Attorney General Eric Holder refused to provide. 
The committee voted 23-17 to hold Holder in contempt of Congress for his failure to release the documents, with the full chamber voting in favor of contempt 255-67. 
The Justice Department cited executive privilege again to decline to prosecute him on the contempt charge.
Nearly four years later, District Court Judge Amy Berman Jackson ruled against Obama’s assertion of executive privilege, writing that existing disclosures relating to the operation cast doubt on the idea that the documents at issue must remain confidential. 
"The Department itself has already publicly revealed the sum and substance of the very material it is now seeking to withhold,” she wrote. “Since any harm that would flow from the disclosures sought here would be merely incremental, the records must be produced." 
The administration turned over the records in April 2016.









Five times presidents sparked controversy using executive privilege


President Trump invoked executive privilege to prevent the release of special counsel Robert Mueller’s full report on Wednesday.The move came just ahead of a House Judiciary Committee vote on wheth…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Jan 29, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Barack Obama
> The Obama administration asserted executive privilege in June 2012 in response to a House investigation of Operation Fast and Furious, a controversial “gunwalking” operation in which the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives allowed the running of guns in hopes that they could be tracked to Mexican drug cartel figures.
> House Oversight Committee Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) demanded documents relating to the Justice Department’s response to the operation, which Attorney General Eric Holder refused to provide.
> The committee voted 23-17 to hold Holder in contempt of Congress for his failure to release the documents, with the full chamber voting in favor of contempt 255-67.
> ...


Chief Justice Warren Burger wrote. “The generalized assertion of privilege must yield to the demonstrated, specific need for evidence in a pending criminal trial.”


Fisa retard, are you for congressional oversight, or not?


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2020)

FISA warrants against Carter Page are now found to be invalid. The ones filed by the FBI, lol.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 29, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> FISA warrants against Carter Page are now found to be invalid. The ones filed by the FBI, lol.


They're only valid for 90 days or so, fisa tard.

Also, Carter page was working for the CIA, I think his case is unique and not fully disclosed.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> They're only valid for 90 days or so, fisa tard.
> 
> Also, Carter page was working for the CIA, I think his case is unique and not fully disclosed.


Let me help you. We will go with the Uber liberal CNN.









Two of four FISA warrants against Carter Page declared invalid


The Justice Department has declared invalid two of the four surveillance warrants against former Trump campaign associate Carter Page, the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court said Thursday.




www.google.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> FISA warrants against Carter Page are now found to be invalid. The ones filed by the FBI, lol.


deep state!

You are a joke


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Barack Obama
> The Obama administration asserted executive privilege in June 2012 in response to a House investigation of Operation Fast and Furious, a controversial “gunwalking” operation in which the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives allowed the running of guns in hopes that they could be tracked to Mexican drug cartel figures.
> House Oversight Committee Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) demanded documents relating to the Justice Department’s response to the operation, which Attorney General Eric Holder refused to provide.
> The committee voted 23-17 to hold Holder in contempt of Congress for his failure to release the documents, with the full chamber voting in favor of contempt 255-67.
> ...


None of those other fights involved a president who refused to turn over evidence lawfully demanded by an impeachment hearing due to the president soliciting a bribe for personal political gain in exchange for removing an unlawfully imposed blockage of national security funds.

What Trump is saying is that Congress may not investigate crimes he committed while in office. He can say it but that doesn't make him right. 

To make your argument worse, in all those other cases, the president either lost in court or caved to demands. What a shitty argument. 

You Republicans have become nothing more than gangsters trying to beat a rap by whatever means available. Your citation


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 29, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Let me help you. We will go with the Uber liberal CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who heads the DOJ these days? Does a news organization have to be "uber liberal" to report facts?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Who heads the DOJ these days? Does a news organization have to be "uber liberal" to report facts?


facts have a liberal bias.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Barack Obama
> The Obama administration asserted executive privilege in June 2012 in response to a House investigation of Operation Fast and Furious, a controversial “gunwalking” operation in which the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives allowed the running of guns in hopes that they could be tracked to Mexican drug cartel figures.
> House Oversight Committee Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) demanded documents relating to the Justice Department’s response to the operation, which Attorney General Eric Holder refused to provide.
> The committee voted 23-17 to hold Holder in contempt of Congress for his failure to release the documents, with the full chamber voting in favor of contempt 255-67.
> ...


Trump has a blankey no documents/witnesses, or total obstruction of congress. Obama did not, they sent documents and witnesses and claimed executive privilege on the remainder, when the congress elevated it, they turned the rest over. The Republicans and your stance are completely disingenuous.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-18524414



Bugeye said:


> FISA warrants against Carter Page are now found to be invalid. The ones filed by the FBI, lol.


So Bill Barr is retroactively giving his online troll army some bullshit to try to take away from the fact that Trump has been breaking the law.

Shocker.

Oh wait:


It was the last two which were under Trump's DOJ that were changed that were thrown out. It makes sense since Trump's minions wanted to get some cover he had illegal shit done to cause some smoke. 

Bugeye, Brad Parscale is going to go to jail for spreading this kind of shit out through you guys trolling for Trump.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2020)

All Republicans are now complicit in any evil coming out of this administration.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> All Republicans are now complicit in any evil coming out of this administration.


now? what about the last three years?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now? what about the last three years?


They've been on a steady march towards this since Reagan.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2020)

Reagan would grin and go “oh shucks” and stick a knife in the back of working people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2020)

*According To Alan Dershowitz, Anything Trump Does Is Legal If It's Done In Pursuit Of His Reelect…*





Donald Trump's impeachment defense attorney, Alan Dershowitz, took to the Senate lectern today with an argument reminiscent of Richard Nixon's declaration, "when the president does it, that means that it is not illegal."


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Regan would grin and go “oh shucks” and stick a knife in the back of working people.


Including every union in America except the one he was a member and one time leader of - the Screen Actors Guild


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2020)

Republicans and the Religious Right Evangelicals have the advantage of being totally untethered by ethics or any sense of right or wrong.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Let me help you. We will go with the Uber liberal CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trump judge


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2020)

*Why It's Possible Impeachment Could Be Over By Friday | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





GOP sources tell NBC News they expect to have enough votes to block Senate testimony at the president's impeachment trial. If that happens, impeachment proceedings could end by Friday. The panel discusses. Aired on 01/30/20.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Republicans and the Religious Right Evangelicals have the advantage of being totally untethered by ethics or any sense of right or wrong.


Because Jesus loves them and forgives them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2020)

If the GOP ends the trial on friday...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Steele: Following Trump, GOP Senators Have Opened A Pandora's Box Of Hell | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





Steele: Following Trump, GOP Senators Have Opened A Pandora's Box Of Hell | The 11th Hour | MSNBC


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2020)

This shit is clearly anti fuckin American 
Fuck Benedict trump.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2020)

They want to give absolute power to a vicious and vindictive, racist and sadist who teeters on the cusp of lucidity.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Republicans and the Religious Right Evangelicals have the advantage of being totally untethered by ethics or any sense of right or wrong.


Also facts don't have to be true if you believe them.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 30, 2020)

More questions today! I love impeachment trials, sure hope the house sends up another one.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2020)

Speaking of being disconnected from facts, enter, @Bugeye


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> More questions today! I love impeachment trials, sure hope the house sends up another one.


Same, let's keep this running until November. Nothing is going to stop Trump from using the Government as his political tool, so the Democrats might as well fight fire with fire.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 30, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Same, let's keep this running until November. Nothing is going to stop Trump from using the Government as his political tool, so the Democrats might as well fight fire with fire.


That's right, what comes around goes around. So great to see Trump following the Obama plan. Now maybe we can all agree it is bullshit. But as long as one side can do it, so can the other. ha ha ha.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> That's right, what comes around goes around. So great to see Trump following the Obama plan. Now maybe we can all agree it is bullshit. But as long as one side can do it, so can the other. ha ha ha.


You mean the Republican impeachment on President Clinton? The one that was not reciprocated on Bush? But was continually used to threaten Obama? 

The one that Nancy tried like hell to not end up having to impeach Trump, but when it came out that he was breaking the law trying to illegally strong arm a foreign ally to announce manufactured dirt on a political opponent she had no choice but to let the Republicans game play out? The only one crying for impeachment since before Trump got elected was Trump himself.

Sure, the Democrats getting punched by the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda over and over again for the last 50 years and finally standing up for themselves is the Democrats fault.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 30, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You mean the Republican impeachment on President Clinton? The one that was not reciprocated on Bush? But was continually used to threaten Obama?
> 
> The one that Nancy tried like hell to not end up having to impeach Trump, but when it came out that he was breaking the law trying to illegally strong arm a foreign ally to announce manufactured dirt on a political opponent she had no choice but to let the Republicans game play out? The only one crying for impeachment since before Trump got elected was Trump himself.
> 
> Sure, the Democrats getting punched by the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda over and over again for the last 50 years and finally standing up for themselves is the Democrats fault.


Nope. I'm talking about the Obama regime using both foreign powers and domestic intelligence agencies to spy on political opponents and smear them with false allegations.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Nope. I'm talking about the Obama regime using both foreign powers and domestic intelligence agencies to spy on political opponents and smear them with false allegations.









Trump wasn't surveilled by Obama, and the FBI didn't force Trump to hire criminals who were caught out being corrupt foreign puppets, he did that all by himself.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 30, 2020)

Anyhow, Trump will win this one. Dems will have to be less sloppy on the next one.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Anyhow, Trump will win this one. Dems will have to be less sloppy on the next one.


Lame duck Donald WINS

Which planet did your soul visit last night?


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 30, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Lame duck Donald WINS
> 
> Which planet did your soul visit last night?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> View attachment 4467839


lol

bug moonbeam luvs him some Trump.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Anyhow, Trump will win this one. Dems will have to be less sloppy on the next one.


It won't matter as long as the Republicans are in control over the Senate, it such a cheap win.


The Democrats win just by exposing Trump's lies in a way that is just as loud as he is.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Thats right, this one is over.


Yeah the only real question is if Bolton gets called now or not. 

I kind of am hoping for him to get called into the House, it will be fun to see him answering the Republicans stupid questions with his walrus mustache. As much as he is a through and through Republican I think he is going to be mad enough to tear into them after they inevitably mess up their filibuster during their 5 minutes. 

Because if they accidentally phrase a question, he is allowed to answer, so they have to be very careful to not pontificate, or else they will get one of these unexpected responses:


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Nope. I'm talking about the Obama regime using both foreign powers and domestic intelligence agencies to spy on political opponents and smear them with false allegations.


first of all, that didn’t happen 

Second, stop crying

Finally, remember when you used to have nothing against cnn? Then your savior started his crusade against them and you fell in line like a good little bitch?

You’re brainwashed


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> What would bringing in witnesses do to Bernie and Liz's campaigns?


The same as Klobachar and Bennet's?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh Pam, what nice company you keep. Did Lickin Lev eat you for desert?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> What would bringing in witnesses do to Bernie and Liz's campaigns?


youve been a member for years and it’s very easy to search for your username + cnn

Can you show me when you were ever against cnn before trump told you to be?

Thanks, lardass neo nazi


----------



## NorCalWeed (Jan 30, 2020)

So now that we've learned that Biden is the one ACTUALLY wielding American foreign policy funds for personal gain and Trump gets to stay, what now?

Perhaps time to focus on getting a candidate elected rather than spending tax money chasing shoe stings.

Went after Trump in 2016, exposed Hillary and Uranium 1. Sank her campaign.
Went after Trump in 2020 exposed Biden and Burisma. Sank his campaign.

Not a good track record. Pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh look


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2020)

LOL, this should be interesting.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2020)

NorCalWeed said:


> So now that we've learned that Biden is the one ACTUALLY wielding American foreign policy funds for personal gain and Trump gets to stay, what now?
> 
> Perhaps time to focus on getting a candidate elected rather than spending tax money chasing shoe stings.
> 
> ...


"pot calling kettle black" is a naive statement.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Thats right, this one is over.


"because I said so" is Trump's entire defense.

Is that what souls on other planets say too?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2020)

Fun fact, last weekends NJ klan rally consisted of about 10,000 people, the majority of them were bused in and left the same way. I had heard that there were groupies going from event to event like some sort of twisted greatful dead tour but I had no idea of the scale of this carnival side show.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2020)

NorCalWeed said:


> So now that we've learned that Biden is the one ACTUALLY wielding American foreign policy funds for personal gain and Trump gets to stay, what now?
> 
> Perhaps time to focus on getting a candidate elected rather than spending tax money chasing shoe stings.
> 
> ...


lmao! Seriously?

It is hilarious that you think Biden following the orders of his President, Congress and the entire free-worlds governments directions to go get this guy fired is him wielding foreign policy funding for his own gain? 

For what? His Harvard educated lawyer kid to get a job that pays about as much in a year as Biden earns for 2 or 3 speeches legally?

Yeah that is no where the same as Trump illegally withholding Congressional approved funding that was signed into law.

You do know that the Uranium scam is just more Russian propaganda that has been disproven time and again right?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2020)

I have one question tho, how many group homes does it take to fill that many buses? Or are they going to the big institutions for the insane?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2020)

Claire McCaskill called Alan Dershowitz "Mr Underpants" lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2020)

*Why QAnon fans want the world to think Adam Schiff killed a child*
The rumors they are spreading are vile.









Why QAnon fans want the world to think Adam Schiff killed a child


Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) is the most public Democratic face of impeachment. As such, he'd been smeared by QAnon conspiracy theorists.




www.dailydot.com





If you knew without a doubt that someone killed a child, what would you do about it? 

What if it wasn’t just anyone who did this horrible thing, either. It was a powerful person with a national platform, who runs in the highest circles of politics and business. And worst of all, nobody believes you that this person is a child killer. The media loves them, they have a spotless record, they’re interviewed on national TV all the time, and the person’s enablers have scrubbed the internet of the existence of the crime itself.
more...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2020)

*‘Digging their own graves’: Conservative warns GOP will get slaughtered in 2020 if they block John Bolton*








'Digging their own graves': Conservative warns GOP will get slaughtered in 2020 if they block John Bolton


Conservative Washington Examiner columnist Quin Hillyer has issued a dire warning for Republicans: Call witnesses at President Donald Trump's impeachment trial or risk getting slaughtered in the 2020 election."Senate Republicans are digging their own graves," he writes at the start of his latest...




www.rawstory.com





Conservative _Washington Examiner_ columnist Quin Hillyer has issued a dire warning for Republicans: Call witnesses at President Donald Trump’s impeachment trial or risk getting slaughtered in the 2020 election.

“Senate Republicans are digging their own graves,” he writes at the start of his latest column. “If Republicans do not allow at least a few witnesses into the Senate impeachment trial, they will pay a heavy political price if evidence emerges later proving deep corruption by President Trump.”

He then makes the case that it is highly likely that such damning information will surface in the near future, which will leave vulnerable Republicans on the hook for enacting a coverup.

“When other witnesses turn over new evidence while looking for immunity in the investigation of Trump by the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of New York, the Republican senators will be blamed,” he says. “They will be seen as having engaged in a cover-up. They will be seen as having undermined justice.”

Were such a thing to happen, he warns that the GOP in 2021 would be faced with not only being in the minority in the House and Senate, but also facing an “enraged and emboldened Democratic majority absolutely out for blood.”

Read the whole column here.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *‘Digging their own graves’: Conservative warns GOP will get slaughtered in 2020 if they block John Bolton*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Related:









Poll: 75% of Americans say witnesses should testify at Trump's impeachment trial


49% of Republicans say they support having witnesses, Quinnipiac University poll finds.




www.axios.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Related:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a couple days ago, think it's like 82% now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2020)

Lev strikes again! Lev was a big donor (of Russian money) to Trump and the GOP.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Audio Appears to Show Ex-Giuliani Pal Lev Parnas at Dinner With Trump*

*HARDLY KNEW HIM!
A second audio recording released by Lev Parnas’ attorney purportedly shows the former Giuliani fixer socializing at a 2018 Republican fundraising event.*









New Audio Appears to Show Ex-Giuliani Pal Lev Parnas at Dinner With Trump


A second audio recording released by Lev Parnas’ attorney purportedly shows the former Giuliani fixer socializing at a 2018 Republican fundraising event.




www.thedailybeast.com





New audio released Thursday by Lev Parnas’ lawyer Joseph A. Bondy appears to show former Rudy Giuliani associates Parnas and Igor Fruman attending an April 2018 fundraising dinner with President Donald Trump along with former Republican Rep. Pete Sessions.

The recording marks the second substantial release of audio showing Parnas interacting with the president at a fundraising event.

Federal prosecutors in Manhattan charged Parnas in October 2019, alongside his business partners Igor Fruman, David Correia, and Andrey Kukushkin, with conspiring to make illegal campaign contributions on behalf of a foreign donor. Parnas and his associates have all pleaded not guilty.

Trump has downplayed his association with Parnas and told reporters: “I don’t know who this man is.”

The recording contains audio of Trump speaking with donors at his Mar-a-Lago private club in Florida and seeking their support ahead of the 2018 midterm elections. At one point, Trump asked then Republican Congressman Pete Sessions to brief donors on the status of the GOP’s midterm prospects. “We are losing some 40 members of congress who have chosen one way or another to leave,” Sessions said. “That is probably the intrinsic value of why we’re a little worried at this point. We’ve got to get back a little bit of momentum.”

Sessions is widely believed to be the “Congressman One” described in the federal indictment of Parnas and his associates. The charges allege that Parnas and Fruman committed to raise $20,000 for a political action committee’s re-election efforts on Sessions behalf as they sought his assistance in removing then Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch from office. Prosecutors claim the effort was directed and subsidized by an unnamed foreign donor.

Sessions has not been accused of wrongdoing and has said he is cooperating with prosecutors in their investigation of Parnas and his associates.

The recording also contains Trump’s response to Dr. Rim Albezem, a Syrian-American cardiologist and activist opposed to the Assad regime, after she told the president about the sale of oil from U.S.-controlled areas of Syria to the Assad regime.

“We control the area militarily. And you’re saying Assad benefits by it?” Trump asked Albezem. “I’m not surprised.”

“You know we control that area and my guys are always saying ‘Sir, we control it for the oil.’ I say ‘Where’s the money go?’ They have no clue. They’re generals. They’re good fighters but they’re not into money.”

Parnas hired Giuliani, who serves as President Trump’s personal attorney, in 2018 seeking help with a business venture called Fraud Guarantee. Giuliani allegedly later used Parnas as a fixer in Ukraine as the former New York City mayor attempted to dig up compromising information on former Vice President Joe Biden’s son Hunter.

At the end of a video taken at the dinner, Parnas can be seen posing for pictures alongside President Trump offering a large thumbs up. Pictures from the photo opportunity were first tweeted by Bondy in mid-January.
*more...*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 30, 2020)

NorCalWeed said:


> So now that we've learned that Biden is the one ACTUALLY wielding American foreign policy funds for personal gain and Trump gets to stay, what now?
> 
> Perhaps time to focus on getting a candidate elected rather than spending tax money chasing shoe stings.
> 
> ...


oh look


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2020)

@Bugeye It would have been more realistic if you edited the "and soon @rollitup will lock me out" after the post where you edited it to say you got locked out.






Maybe one day you can have an actually intellectually honest discussion without having to pay the bills by pushing Brad Parscales/Putin's propaganda that is designed to get Trump re-eelcted. I think you are obviously intelligent and up to talking about what is going on, if this is truly stuff you believe. 

Actually even if you don't actually believe it, because that could be a very interesting conversation to get an insiders information on what is going on and how you get your talking points.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2020)

*In contrast with Trump legal team, Justice Department lawyer says House can impeach over defied subpoenas*








Justice Department lawyer says House can impeach over defied subpoenas


A Justice Department lawyer said Thursday in federal court that the House can impeach a president over ignored subpoenas, a noted contrast to what lawyers for President Donald Trump are arguing at his Senate impeachment trial this week.




www.cnn.com





Washington (CNN)A Justice Department lawyer said Thursday in federal court that the House can impeach a president over ignored subpoenas, a noted contrast to what lawyers for President Donald Trump are arguing at his Senate impeachment trial this week.
Asked by a federal judge what the House can do to enforce its subpoenas, Justice Department lawyer James Burnham said without hesitation that the House can use its impeachment powers, among other options, like withholding appropriations.
A few hours later, lead Democratic House manager Adam Schiff mentioned Burnham's assertion during Trump's impeachment trial.
"In the category of you can't make this stuff up," Schiff said on the Senate floor. "The judge says if the Congress can't enforce its subpoenas in court, then what remedy is there? And the Justice Department lawyer's response is impeachment."


*Eliciting laughter from the senators, Schiff, a California Democrat, continued, "You can't make this up. I mean, what more evidence do we need of the bad faith of this effort to cover up?"*

Trump is fighting charges of abuse of power over his Ukraine dealings, and obstructing Congress for ordering his aides to defy subpoenas. Trump's lawyers say the President was lawfully protecting the executive branch in a dispute with Congress over documents and testimony.
During the court hearing, in response to Burnham's suggestion about impeachment, Judge Randolph Moss responded, "that is really not a great state of affairs for this country," if the House should impeach the President over every subpoena that his administration ignores.
The topic came up in a hearing about the 2020 census. The House Oversight Committee sued the Justice Department and Commerce Department in November, asking a judge to enforce its subpoenas for documents. The case revolves around the controversial and ultimately unsuccessful attempt by the Trump administration to add a citizenship question to the census.
Even though the case isn't about impeachment, the judge's actions could influence other impeachment-related cases, and the arguments several times danced near major issues appearing in the Senate impeachment trial. Several cases on related issues are currently being litigated.
*more...*


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2020)

Pretty hard to go against more than 75% of the people. 
Plenty more impeachable offenses for new articles.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2020)

So what happens if the wittnesses are allowed. What happens if it goes on and on the day of the Democratic debates? Are Bernie, Elizabeth and Amy gonna have to miss a day ? I want him removed but this has to end for the
Presidental Democratic Nominees to get back out into the field. The republicans would go against the trial judges recommendation for witnesses and this will get dragged out and a big ball and chain for the Presidential Democratic candidates will ruin there chances to get out on the campaign trail to get out and try to win. Very problematic .


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2020)

Coverup and obstruction rubs people the wrong way, real trials have witnesses.

Democrats and other reasonable folks have underestimated the dishonesty and and total disingenuous nature of conservatism in Murica.

Party first for Republicans and The Bathe Party and Communists and Nazis and all other fascist bastards.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2020)

*Trump’s Impeachment Lawyers Argue He Can Do Whatever He Wants: A Closer Look*





Seth takes a closer look at the president's lawyers going from arguing that there was no quid pro quo to arguing that the president can do literally whatever he wants.


----------



## topcat (Jan 30, 2020)

Kangaroo Jack (John) Roberts court.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So what happens if the wittnesses are allowed. What happens if it goes on and on the day of the Democratic debates? Are Bernie, Elizabeth and Amy gonna have to miss a day ? I want him removed but this has to end for the
> Presidental Democratic Nominees to get back out into the field. The republicans would go against the trial judges recommendation for witnesses and this will get dragged out and a big ball and chain for the Presidential Democratic candidates will ruin there chances to get out on the campaign trail to get out and try to win. Very problematic .


If the Senate shuts it down it will go back to them on the campaign trail while the House picks it back up (if they do a 2nd impeachment investigation), if they vote in witnesses they will get stuck in DC for about another week.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 31, 2020)

Well, it'll be over today. They don't have the votes to get more witnesses so the trial ( and I use that word as loosely as possible) will be over.

Then they'll vote to acquit Trump, and that's that.

The real repercussions from it all will come in November. That is when we'll all find out if our country is gone forever or if Americans will not tolerate the kind of blatant coverup of corruption the GOP has conducted since day one.

The other silver lining of it all is this: there's a reason they didn't add more articles of impeachment. They didn't want anything standing in the way of the SDNY when Trump loses the election. 

Trump's troubles are far from over. He'll be spending the rest of his life in court.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2020)

Impenetrable I tell you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

I guess the American people, you folks for the most part, who will be the ultimate jury for the removal of Trump and the GOP, the election should be historic and the turn out huge, a bad sign for the republicans. Many who are against Trump will vote democrat right down the ballot from senator to dog catcher and I figure there will be a lot of new and irregular voters out in force in 2020.

The real trial will not be over with a senate impeachment acquittal, but will go on in house investigations, increasingly with teeth and in the press who are doing a great job reporting all this shit. It's a long way to november and the courts will support subpoenas for witnesses and documents, perhaps the SCOTUS chief justice's experiences at the senate trial might even expedite this process. John Roberts sat through the entire case and it was a slam dunk, he won't be happy with the GOP about presiding over a kangaroo court.

You are left with one alternative, vote Trump and those who shield him out of office. It's a fight for the soul of your country, but it's not just a moral question, the constitution, democracy and the rule of law, all are under threat.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 31, 2020)

Or just wait for a good stiff breeze to blow it over. Either way...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

*Sen. Lamar Alexander Makes 'Preposterous' Statement About Impeachment | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Sen. Lamar Alexander, R-Tenn., characterized the president's actions in Ukraine as inappropriate but said the Constitution doesn't grant the Senate a right to remove the president from office for inappropriate actions. The panel discusses. Aired on 1/31/20.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess the American people, you folks for the most part, who will be the ultimate jury for the removal of Trump and the GOP, the election should be historic and the turn out huge, a bad sign for the republicans. Many who are against Trump will vote democrat right down the ballot from senator to dog catcher and I figure there will be a lot of new and irregular voters out in force in 2020.
> 
> The real trial will not be over with a senate impeachment acquittal, but will go on in house investigations, increasingly with teeth and in the press who are doing a great job reporting all this shit. It's a long way to november and the courts will support subpoenas for witnesses and documents, perhaps the SCOTUS chief justice's experiences at the senate trial might even expedite this process. John Roberts sat through the entire case and it was a slam dunk, he won't be happy with the GOP about presiding over a kangaroo court.
> 
> You are left with one alternative, vote Trump and those who shield him out of office. It's a fight for the soul of your country, but it's not just a moral question, the constitution, democracy and the rule of law, all are under threat.


Keep in mind that this is not about the popular vote. A damn few states are going to decide this. Winning NY, CA and IL by an extra 5% doesn't help one bit.

I am worried about PA lately too. If the Dems nominate a candidate that advocates an immediate and national ban on tracking, it will be very close. We lose PA and Trump wins again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Keep in mind that this is not about the popular vote. A damn few states are going to decide this. Winning NY, CA and IL by an extra 5% doesn't help one bit.
> 
> I am worried about PA lately too. If the Dems nominate a candidate that advocates an immediate and national ban on tracking, it will be very close. We lose PA and Trump wins again.


Hi Baldrick,
Trump won by 3 states by the slimmest of margins against a poor opponent with a ton of baggage and a Russian disinformation campaign against her. The methods and many of the people who assisted in cheating the 2016 election have been exposed, many of the conduits of Russian money have been choked off. There's also a spring and summer of fun coming up in the house and shit will continue to drop from the sky. The biggest factor will be turn out, if it's massive the democrats will win in a landslide, it also hard to cheat or steal such an election, but they will try!

Trump and the GOP have lost millions of voters since 2016 and I don't think they have picked up much support since then, millions have walked away from the GOP because of Trump and Trumpism. Even Mitch McConnell has an approval rating of less than 30% in TN and might have a rough ride in 2020. Donald ain't done fucking up and fucking America yet and they will be along for the ride now.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hi Baldrick,
> Trump won by 3 states by the slimmest of margins against a poor opponent with a ton of baggage and a Russian disinformation campaign against her. The methods and many of the people who assisted in cheating the 2016 election have been exposed, many of the conduits of Russian money have been choked off. There's also a spring and summer of fun coming up in the house and shit will continue to drop from the sky. The biggest factor will be turn out, if it's massive the democrats will win in a landslide, it also hard to cheat or steal such an election, but they will try!
> 
> Trump and the GOP have lost millions of voters since 2016 and I don't think they have picked up much support since then, millions have walked away from the GOP because of Trump and Trumpism. Even Mitch McConnell has an approval rating of less than 30% in TN and might have a rough ride in 2020. Donald ain't done fucking up and fucking America yet and they will be along for the ride now.


Don't you think that a lot depends on who runs against Trump in 2020? Older, whiter and more conservative people tend to vote in disproportionately larger numbers, which skews elections away from what the typical poll indicates. 

An example of how an election can be fumbled is shown in the UK, where Brexit was not a popular policy. Corbyn, the leader of the largest anti-Brexit party ran on socialist policies that were not popular at all while soft-pedaling his opposition to Brexit. His party was rejected by its electorate. Result was, the unpopular conservative parties won and UK's fascists got their Brexit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Don't you think that a lot depends on who runs against Trump in 2020? Older, whiter and more conservative people tend to vote in disproportionately larger numbers, which skews elections away from what the typical poll indicates.
> 
> An example of how an election can be fumbled is shown in the UK, where Brexit was not a popular policy. Corbyn, the leader of the largest anti-Brexit party ran on a strongly socialist platform that was not popular at all. His party was rejected by its electorate. So, the unpopular conservative parties won and UK's fascists got their Brexit.


In principle I agree, though the Brexit is not a good comparison, people under 35 support Sanders overwhelmingly (change) and those 35 and older are overwhelmly for Biden (a return to normalcy). Biden might be more acceptable to a broader spectrum of voters and even cut into the Trump vote of old white farts. Everybody is highly motivated to get rid of Trump and will fall in line behind the democratic nominee, IMHO Biden would win by a larger margin and have the longest down ballot coattails. Biden is the safe bet, Bernie not so much, both could beat Trump but the right running mate is important to both of these seniors and the country.

The election is state by state and I figure old Joe could win more of them than Bernie, so does Trump (not saying much).

If Joe won, he knows where the levers of power are and how to use them against Trump if there was trouble after the election, Joe knows how to fight for power too, he has experience.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In principle I agree, though the Brexit is not a good comparison, people under 35 support Sanders overwhelmingly (change) and those 35 and older are overwhelmly for Biden (a return to normalcy). Biden might be more acceptable to a broader spectrum of voters and even cut into the Trump vote of old white farts. Everybody is highly motivated to get rid of Trump and will fall in line behind the democratic nominee, IMHO Biden would win by a larger margin and have the longest down ballot coattails. Biden is the safe bet, Bernie not so much, both could beat Trump but the right running mate is important to both of these seniors and the country.
> 
> The election is state by state and I figure old Joe could win more of them than Bernie.


To me, all the Democratic candidates are leagues better than Trump.

Independent voters are more conservative than Democrats. To win, Democrats need their votes and I'm not nearly as confident as you that they will vote for Sanders in the fall. All Trump needs is for disaffected people to stay home.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Sen. Lamar Alexander Makes 'Preposterous' Statement About Impeachment | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The United States is showing to the entire world that it approves corruption at its highest levels. It permits its President to do what it wants with Congressionally-approved funds to benefit himself personally. Now that this has (nearly) been accomplished, one has to wonder what's going to occur in the next few months leading up to election, and if Trump will leave at all, now that he's armed with an extremely inflated sense of "I can literally do whatever I want".

Allies will no longer trust the USA, and rogue states will see the US as a mercenary that can be bought and used as a weapon.

Completely despicable what the USA has degraded into.

Ironically and deservedly, the people who will suffer the most will be Trump's most ardent supporters. Those are the people who have the most reliance on what minimal social services that are currently available. These services will be (and are) highest on the chopping block.

If it disgusts me, I can't even imagine how the sane portion of the US population feels.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> To me, all the Democratic candidates are leagues better than Trump.
> 
> Independent voters are more conservative than Democrats. To win, Democrats need their votes and I'm not nearly as confident as you that they will vote for Sanders in the fall. All Trump needs is for disaffected people to stay home.


Joe appeals to older voters in the middle and conservatives who can't stomach Trump, there's a reason Trump fears Biden, he's probably got private polling data. Biden would probably take millions of votes away from Trump and would be more popular in red states, Joe is also white as snow and we know that some people think that is important! There's a reason Donald got into shit over trying to screw Joe, he's afraid, losing means prison for Trump and Hell to pay for Putin and Russia, if old Joe is POTUS he will be pissed at all the shit coming out by then too, so will America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The United States is showing to the entire world that it approves corruption at its highest levels. It permits its President to do what it wants with Congressionally-approved funds to benefit himself personally. Now that this has (nearly) been accomplished, one has to wonder what's going to occur in the next few months leading up to election, and if Trump will leave at all, now that he's armed with an extremely inflated sense of "I can literally do whatever I want".
> 
> Allies will no longer trust the USA, and rogue states will see the US as a mercenary that can be bought and used as a weapon.
> 
> ...


While many here will agree with most of what you have to say, remember a majority of Americans are appalled at the situation and will speak in november. It's not "Completely despicable what the USA has degraded into", but more correct to say, it's completely despicable what the some Americans have degraded into. A third of the government and the courts are free to act, and will, the house will continue investigations and shit will continue to fall from the sky, words and actions have consequences, so do elections.

Try not to paint with too big a brush, you're tarring friends too when America is perceived as a monolith, instead of a dynamic multicultural society at a major juncture of it's evolution. If American democracy goes down, we in Canada will be fucked real quick, Trump is a national security threat to Canada, as well as one to NATO. Trump is Putin's puppet, and he is pulling Donald's strings, Russia also has thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at us and is a hostile power.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2020)

The people I know that love him are just like him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

So I guess if Donald wanted to give Alaska back to Russia for the original purchase price, the GOP senate would ratify it! That would give Canada a new neighbor and a refugee problem! Hey, Vlad might as well shoot for the sky at this point, since King Donald can do no wrong and is unimpeachable.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2020)

trump was installed by Putin and other Russian Oligarchs. trump is terrified of Putin and should be as Putin has made it very clear that he is capable of proxy murder anywhere 

trump does what he is told. Benedict


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> The people I know that love him are just like him.


A historic moment, all of America's assholes in one party, under one fuhrer. One reich, one volk, one fuhrer. When I was growing up I could never understand the hold Hitler had over the German people (he only got 33% of the vote) and how he weaseled his way into power. Trump allowed me to understand how a great society descends into barbarism, bigotry, and he still has a 42% approval rating and the support of a majority of whites.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump was installed by Putin and other Russian Oligarchs. trump is terrified of Putin and should be as Putin has made it very clear that he is capable of proxy murder anywhere
> 
> trump does what he is told. Benedict


Putin has another kind of power over Donald, he owns him and he has mighty kompromat on Trump including movies. Vlad owns Trump and the only reason he hasn't nuked us is that it would fuck up his investments in the west and American commanders in the field (and under the sea) would nuke him back, fuck Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The United States is showing to the entire world that it approves corruption at its highest levels. It permits its President to do what it wants with Congressionally-approved funds to benefit himself personally. Now that this has (nearly) been accomplished, one has to wonder what's going to occur in the next few months leading up to election, and if Trump will leave at all, now that he's armed with an extremely inflated sense of "I can literally do whatever I want".
> 
> Allies will no longer trust the USA, and rogue states will see the US as a mercenary that can be bought and used as a weapon.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for the entire US portion of the population that remain sane (more than half, it would seem). I will voice my thoughts, though. Also, I don't think I'm alone in what I'm saying here. 

Trump and his corruption was evident before the election and it hasn't changed. This week didn't change anything in that regard. This outcome was a done deal from the beginning, no one should be surprised at Trump's acquittal. One can be disappointed. I am. We came pretty close, didn't we?

What I do feel is pride in the Democratic Party for documenting Trump's corruption and ensuring Republican Senators are permanently tied to supporting his corrupt acts. The testimony and legal justification for impeaching and removing Trump are well documented and permanently available for all to see and review for all time. Trump forced Democrats to impeach and try him for committing -- in front of everybody -- a blatant act of abuse of power in order to extract a personal gain. Not a single Republican leader came out clean on this. I don't know what will happen this fall but nobody in the US can pretend they don't know about what just happened. I hope that this is remembered and given weight when voters make their choices next fall. I think it will. Though at this moment, the balance of power seems to me to be too close to confidently predict a sharp tip of the scales away from the corrupt, fascist party of Trump . The ripple effect over time will, I think, overwhelm them. Maybe not this year, though. 

Going forward, once Democrats gain full power in Congress and the WH, I will advocate that actions be taken to limit the powers of the president so that he can't interfere with the oversight of his actions by Congress as mandated in the Constitution. We can't let Trump's doctrine regarding presidential power to become standard practice. Doesn't matter who holds office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

This phase appears to be done, next round...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Here's Sen. Murkowski's statement on her no vote*








Impeachment trial of President Trump: Live updates


Senators are expected to debate the question of whether to compel witnesses and documents at the impeachment trial. Follow here for the latest updates from the Senate.




www.cnn.com





GOP Sen. Lisa Murkowski, who just announced she'd vote no for witnesses and documents at the impeachment trial, has released a statement on her rationale.
Murkowski was one of four key senators we had been watching. She and Sen. Lamar Alexander said they will vote no, while Sens. Susan Collins and Mitt Romney will vote yes.
*Here's her full statement:*


> “I worked for a fair, honest, and transparent process, modeled after the Clinton trial, to provide ample time for both sides to present their cases, ask thoughtful questions, and determine whether we need more.
> “The House chose to send articles of impeachment that are rushed and flawed. I carefully considered the need for additional witnesses and documents, to cure the shortcomings of its process, but ultimately decided that I will vote against considering motions to subpoena.
> “Given the partisan nature of this impeachment from the very beginning and throughout, I have come to the conclusion that there will be no fair trial in the Senate. I don’t believe the continuation of this process will change anything. It is sad for me to admit that, as an institution, the Congress has failed.
> “It has also become clear some of my colleagues intend to further politicize this process, and drag the Supreme Court into the fray, while attacking the Chief Justice. I will not stand for nor support that effort. We have already degraded this institution for partisan political benefit, and I will not enable those who wish to pull down another.
> “We are sadly at a low point of division in this country.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

*Trump Asked Bolton to Help With Ukraine Pressure Campaign Last Spring, Memoir Says*
*DO ME A FAVOR THOUGH*








Trump Asked Bolton to Help With Ukraine Pressure Campaign Last Spring, Memoir Says


Mick Mulvaney, Rudy Giuliani, and White House counsel Pat Cipollone were present for the Oval Office meeting, the former national security adviser says.




www.thedailybeast.com





President Trump asked his then-National Security Adviser John Bolton to help him with his campaign to put pressure on Ukraine to investigate his political rivals during an Oval Office conversation last May, Bolton claims in a manuscript of his forthcoming memoir. The meeting was also said to be attended by Mick Mulvaney, the acting White House chief of staff; Rudy Giuliani, Trump’s personal attorney; and White House counsel Pat Cipollone. During the roughly 10-minute conversation, Bolton writes that Trump ordered him to call newly elected Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky and make sure that he would meet with Giuliani on his trip to Ukraine. Bolton says he never made the call. Giuliani told a _Times _reporter that Bolton is “making some of it up,” then backtracked, saying, “I wouldn’t call it making it up, but he’s acting like a real scumbag by never telling me that he objected once, & then saying I was a time bomb, or a firecracker or something.”

Shortly after the _Times_ posted the new memoir details, reporter Maggie Haberman posted a comment from Trump denying Bolton’s allegation: “I never instructed John Bolton to set up a meeting for Rudy Giuliani, one of the greatest corruption fighters in America and by far the greatest mayor in the history of N.Y.C., to meet with President Zelensky. That meeting never happened.”
Read it at The New York Times


----------



## doublejj (Jan 31, 2020)

Impeach him again....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Impeach him again....


Keep up the house investigations with the courts onside by spring about witnesses and documents. John Roberts presided over the whole sham and slam dunk trial, this might have an effect on the speed of the courts. I'll bet he's pissed at the GOP about getting dragged into presiding over a kangaroo court! If the senate will not act, perhaps the courts might, a little faster now.

One day this is suddenly gonna blow wide open with documents and a long line of witnesses, starting with Bolton. Impeaching Bill Barr or forcing him to recuse might be helpful too, if he is forced by the courts onto the hot seat in the house he'll have a Helluva time.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

I must say you guys sure are hopeful. To bad you all live in fantasy land. You have been predicting his impeachment since the first day in office and you are no closer now then you were then, perhaps even further now. No one has found any evidence that trump has done anything impeachable, but keep it up very entertaining... and his approval numbers all the way around minorities and all just keep going up. 

Please continue to keep crying wolf it just makes his job of getting reelected easier.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> I must say you guys sure are hopeful. To bad you all live in fantasy land. You have been predicting his impeachment since the first day in office and you are no closer now then you were then, perhaps even further now. No one has found any evidence that trump has done anything impeachable, but keep it up very entertaining... and his approval numbers all the way around minorities and all just keep going up.
> 
> Please continue to keep crying wolf it just makes his job of getting reelected easier.


He is impeached. And he has been breaking the law as President since day one, which is why he has been crying about Democrats impeaching him since day one. Funny little bubble you live in.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> You have been predicting his impeachment since the first day in office and you are no closer now then you were then


Trump was, and is forever irrevocably Impeached. Just because he might not be removed from office, doesn't mean he wasn't Impeached.

Please have an understanding of what you speak of before you say anything.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Trump was, and is forever irrevocably Impeached. Just because he might not be removed from office, doesn't mean he wasn't Impeached.
> 
> Please have an understanding of what you speak of before you say anything.


Yes impeached but not removed. And a vote along party lines with exceptions to a few democrats that voted against it. So it is clear it was a bogus impeachment that will never change. Thanks again please keep it up.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This phase appears to be done, next round...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Here's Sen. Murkowski's statement on her no vote*
> 
> ...


Well, God damn her.

"It is sad for me to admit that, as an institution, the Congress has failed. "

That feckless bitch. 

As an institution, the Congress has not failed. The Republican Party's leadership and Republican Party Senators failed. Democratic Party leadership and Democratic Party Senators did not.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Well, God damn her.
> 
> "It is sad for me to admit that, as an institution, the Congress has failed. "
> 
> ...


The congress did fail it voted for an impeachment trial without proper evidence to support the impeachment.... failed


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> Yes impeached but not removed. And a vote along party lines with exceptions to a few democrats that voted against it. So it is clear it was a bogus impeachment that will never change. Thanks again please keep it up.


He's Impeached. He's yet again skid-marked his and his family's legacy with a wide shit stain. Winning!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> I must say you guys sure are hopeful. To bad you all live in fantasy land. You have been predicting his impeachment since the first day in office and you are no closer now then you were then, perhaps even further now. No one has found any evidence that trump has done anything impeachable, but keep it up very entertaining... and his approval numbers all the way around minorities and all just keep going up.
> 
> Please continue to keep crying wolf it just makes his job of getting reelected easier.


He was impeached. This is a matter of record. Assuming you can read, google "impeached US presidents" and read all about it. 

Acquittal was always the most likely event. Because as we all know, Republicans don't care about rule of law, corruption or our Democratic Republic.


----------



## CaliJersey (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow there are politics here? Whats all this whining about? You all hate your country? I was lucky enough to live in Europe and South America for a few years and am now settled in NJ. We are so lucky to live in the US. I'm in my mid 30's btw...

Anyways, its amazing all of these blackmailed sellouts we call politicians have continued to operate for so long. Get ready for new masters. Trump, for better or for worse, is cleaning house and you are all watching a long ago orchestrated show. Everyone involved is in on this fake sham. When it blows open, lets hope we can all begin to improve and get better leadership without completely widespread corruption like it has been. The question is who is Trump working for? Its not Russia, the Sauds, China or Israel...Enjoy the show


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> The congress did fail it voted for an impeachment trial without proper evidence to support the impeachment.... failed


LOL, there was plenty of evidence. There was plenty of legal justification. What was missing were honest Republikkkans.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> The congress did fail it voted for an impeachment trial without proper evidence to support the impeachment.... failed


So why wouldn't the Republicans allow any evidence or witnesses? Hard to review the incredible amount evidence when it's not allowed. Kangaroo court.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> He's Impeached. He's yet again skid-marked his and his family's legacy with a wide shit stain. Winning!


It will just make him more remarkable of a president impeached but still kicking ass yeah baby!


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> So why wouldn't the Republicans allow any evidence or witnesses? Hard to review the incredible amount evidence when it's not allowed. Kangaroo court.


Why didnt they pull them when the ball was in their court dumb dumb?? Why do they try and make senate do their job?? Can not say they were rushed now after polsi sat on the bill for so long.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> It will just make him more remarkable of a president impeached but still kicking ass yeah baby!


LOL. Have you received your tax rebate cheque from Mexico for that wall that has been blowing over, can easily be cut through with hand tools and that requires large storm flood doors to remain opened for long periods of time?

What about all of the fine work he's done for education and health care? I hope you don't care much about social security either.

Trump will be remembered as "isn't he one of the Impeached presidents?".


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

Democrats keep losing trump keeps rising and I cant wait to laugh


spek9 said:


> LOL. Have you received your tax rebate cheque from Mexico for that wall that has been blowing over, can easily be cut through with hand tools and that requires large storm flood doors to remain opened for long periods of time?
> 
> What about all of the fine work he's done for education and health care? I hope you don't care much about social security either.
> 
> Trump will be remembered as "isn't he one of the Impeached presidents?".


The winners write the history books and we all know Democrats keep losing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

*John Bolton Is Committed To Getting His Story Out, Even If It Takes Down President Trump*





The man at the center of the impeachment drama, Amb. John Bolton (Dana Carvey), appears via satellite to tell Stephen Colbert what he might say if called to testify in Trump's impeachment trial.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2020)

Enough evidence already exists to remove and indict this asshole. Right wing self-righteous Repugs said “fuck you murica!” and totally violated their oath to the Constitution and to impartiality in these proceedings. Only oath they ever cared about was to Grover Nordquist to never vote to raise taxes. Disgusting bunch( of weak assholes.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> Democrats keep losing trump keeps rising and I cant wait to laugh
> 
> 
> The winners write the history books and we all know Democrats keep losing.


That's where you're dead wrong. Democrat and Republican brands are irrelevant. The populace of the USA as a whole (except the wealthy) are losing.


----------



## playallnite (Jan 31, 2020)

Inside every republican is a klansmen, natzi waiting to bloom.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> Democrats keep losing trump keeps rising and I cant wait to laugh
> 
> 
> The winners write the history books and we all know Democrats keep losing.


Nothing has changed. The House remains in control of Democrats. Their power to investigate and impeach 3 remain. Court proceedings regarding Trump's illegal use of executive privilege are in progress. This will all be corrected in due time. Nothing Trump has done using executive decree will remain once a Democratic President is in office. The die has been cast and all that remains is to stall legislative actions by Republikkkans until the general elections are done. 

I'll still be here if GOP trounces Democrats as I'm sure you think will happen. You can gloat over the victory by fascists if they do because that's your right. 

I'm certain that if Trump is trounced in the fall, you'll skulk about without posting here -- as you did earlier this week when it seemed likely witnesses would be called.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

*BUSHY BOLTON'S BOMBSHELL*





The Q & A portion of the impeachment trial wraps up, the Republicans argue that everything is hearsay, Jimmy sweetens the pot for Mitt Romney to #MittOrGetOffThePot, and former National Security Advisor John Bolton releases his children's book 'Bushy Bolton's Bombshell.'


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> That's where you're dead wrong. Democrat and Republican brands are irrelevant. The populace of the USA as a whole (except the wealthy) are losing.


Why is everyone's pay increasing? Why is unemployment so low? That doesnt help the wealthy it hurts them.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> LOL. Have you received your tax rebate cheque from Mexico for that wall that has been blowing over, can easily be cut through with hand tools and that requires large storm flood doors to remain opened for long periods of time?
> 
> What about all of the fine work he's done for education and health care? I hope you don't care much about social security either.
> 
> Trump will be remembered as "isn't he one of the Impeached presidents?".


True, that.

The wall that cost millions per mile getting blown over is a great metaphor for Trump's days as prez.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> Yes impeached but not removed. And a vote along party lines with exceptions to a few democrats that voted against it. So it is clear it was a bogus impeachment that will never change. Thanks again please keep it up.


Impeach him again.....wash rinse repeat


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Nothing has changed. The House remains in control of Democrats. Their power to investigate and impeach 3 remain. Court proceedings regarding Trump's illegal use of executive privilege are in progress. This will all be corrected in due time. Nothing Trump has done using executive decree will remain once a Democratic President is in office. The die has been cast and all that remains is to stall legislative actions by Republikkkans until the general elections are done.
> 
> I'll still be here if GOP trounces Democrats as I'm sure you think will happen. You can gloat over the victory by fascists if they do because that's your right.
> 
> I'm certain that if Trump is trounced in the fall, you'll skulk about without posting here -- as you did earlier this week when it seemed likely witnesses would be called.


To bad Democrats are the party of the KKK and Republicans party of Lincoln. See how they keep the blacks in poverty and promise them the moon. KKK Democrats they are just more deceptive now then before.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

A new bombshell, Bolton is working over Mitch.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kasie Hunt: New Bolton Claims Are 'Bombshell That Mitch McConnell Has Been Afraid Of' | MSNBC*





Per new New York Times reporting, John Bolton alleges in his new book that President Trump pressured him to call Ukraine President Zelenskiy to begin the Ukraine pressure campaign early last May, months earlier than previously known. Aired on 01/31/20.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Well, God damn her.
> 
> "It is sad for me to admit that, as an institution, the Congress has failed. "
> 
> ...


vote her out....send money to her challenger. Vote all republicans out


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> To bad Democrats are the party of the KKK and Republicans party of Lincoln. See how they keep the blacks in poverty and promise them the moon. KKK Democrats they are just more deceptive now then before.


David Duke, the leader of the KKK endorsed Trump.

I totally understand why you and your kkkind cite events from more than a hundred years ago and avoid recent ones.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A new bombshell, Bolton is working over Mitch.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Kasie Hunt: New Bolton Claims Are 'Bombshell That Mitch McConnell Has Been Afraid Of' | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Same tactics used against his supreme court pick, how did that go?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> David Duke, the leader of the KKK endorsed Trump.
> 
> I totally understand why you and your kkkind cite events from more than a hundred years ago and avoid recent ones.


Lol wow trump is very popular alot of people endorse him... since when does someone control who endorses them?


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> Why is everyone's pay increasing? Why is unemployment so low? That doesnt help the wealthy it hurts them.


1) Because the Democrats fought and fought for minimum wage increases while the vast majority of Republicans whined and wailed about it (and still are regarding the increase to $15).

2) More people working in minimum wage jobs at less than 40 hours per week isn't anything impressive.

3) Ok


----------



## doublejj (Jan 31, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Enough evidence already exists to remove and indict this asshole. Right wing self-righteous Repugs said “fuck you murica!” and totally violated their oath to the Constitution and to impartiality in these proceedings. Only oath they ever cared about was to Grover Nordquist to never vote to raise taxes. Disgusting bunch( of weak assholes.


vote republicans out.......every last one


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2020)

Lincoln’s Republicans died a long time ago, he couldn’t get into a trump rally these days.

The Southern “Dixiecrats” switched to Republicans in the Reagan years.

The Klan was known here as a Christian organization.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2020)

Jesus wouldn’t be let in a lot of Evangelical churches. Middle East appearance and thick acsent. Call 911 Jimmy Roy, I think we got a terrorist.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> Why is everyone's pay increasing? Why is unemployment so low? That doesnt help the wealthy it hurts them.


Inflation pretty much erased every working person's increases if they got one. Good question about unemployment, though. What is it now? 3.5%? Does it really mean that 96.5% are fully employed? If so, why are wages so low? Why aren't they going up faster than inflation? Why are all the new jobs in the service sector and not in better paying sectors? Have you been lied to? Say it aint so.

Whatever happened to those good paying manufacturing jobs Trump vowed to bring back to murrica?

*Trump pledged to revive the manufacturing sector. But it just fell deeper into a recession.*








Trump pledged to revive the manufacturing sector. But it just fell deeper into a recession.


President Donald Trump won over Rust Belt states in 2016 on pledges to revive American manufacturing.




markets.businessinsider.com





You claim to know it all, so teach, sifu.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> 1) Because the Democrats fought and fought for minimum wage increases while the vast majority of Republicans whined and wailed about it (and still are regarding the increase to $15).
> 
> 2) More people working in minimum wage jobs at less than 40 hours per week isn't anything impressive.
> 
> 3) Ok


What part of the country are you from that actually pays minimum wage? In west texas even walmart pays 18 minimum to start off. Not because of a law. It is because there are to many jobs and not enough people that want to work. If someone does not want to pay you what you are looking for move on down the road. So try again.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> Lol wow trump is very popular alot of people endorse him... since when does someone control who endorses them?


um, 

Hi, it's been a while since we talked. I know you are busy and probably forgot. I mean, it was just a few minutes ago and all. I totally get that your memory isn't as good as it used to be. So, I'll just remind you I was responding to this:


Serious Weeds said:


> To bad Democrats are the party of the KKK and Republicans party of Lincoln. See how they keep the blacks in poverty and promise them the moon. KKK Democrats they are just more deceptive now then before.


I am pointing out that I totally understand why your kind want to avoid the recent past and so, your kind go back a hundred years to cite old history rather than confront the truth that David Duke, the leader of the kkk endorsed Donald Trump.

Go ahead and say you are proud that a highly placed leader in the white supremacist movement endorsed your guy, Donald Trump. It actually won't make you seem any worse than you already do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> Same tactics used against his supreme court pick, how did that go?


So, yer saying Bolton is a democrat and doesn't have his own axe to grind.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Inflation pretty much erased every working person's increases if they got one. Good question about unemployment, though. What is it now? 3.5%? Does it really mean that 96.5% are fully employed? If so, why are wages so low? Why aren't they going up faster than inflation? Why are all the new jobs in the service sector and not in better paying sectors? Have you been lied to? Say it aint so.
> 
> Whatever happened to those good paying manufacturing jobs Trump vowed to bring back to murrica?
> 
> ...


I never "clained" to know it all . But like the typical liberal tell me what I said.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So, yer saying Bolton is a democrat and doesn't have his own axe to grind.


It is obvious what his agenda is. He is about to release a book. Dumb dumb.


----------



## jdog127 (Jan 31, 2020)

Im just here to listen to you guys jump down each others throats hoping and praying you change somebodies mind and the way they think and hope they start thinking like you. lol. 
Honestly, can anyone here say that they have made an argument and actually changed someones mind and party affiliation on this web site or any online chat platform? 
I would suspect that answer to be a resounding no! you guys are wasting your breath trying to change grown adults mind on how they think. All you guys are doing is bickering at each other for no reason. You believe what you believe and I believe what I believe and no dumb online comment is going to change that.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> I never "clained" to know it all . But like the typical liberal tell me what I said.


LOL, yes I made a typo and fixed it. Good for you that your spelling checker found it.

So, explain, please rather than deflect. If unemployment is actually 3.5% why are wages barely keeping up with inflation? What happened to manufacturing, which is currently in recession in the US? Didn't Trump promise to bring those jobs back?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> Im just here to listen to you guys jump down each others throats hoping and praying you change somebodies mind and the way they think and hope they start thinking like you. lol.
> Honestly, can anyone here say that they have made an argument and actually changed someones mind and party affiliation on this web site or any online chat platform?
> I would suspect that answer to be a resounding no! you guys are wasting your breath trying to change grown adults mind on how they think. All you guys are doing is bickering at each other for no reason. You believe what you believe and I believe what I believe and no dumb online comment is going to change that.


Thank you for your service.


----------



## anapanastan (Jan 31, 2020)

Glovelove said:


> View attachment 4399459


demonrats continue to embarrass themselves. Impeachment blew up in their faces, and deservedly so. Never seen such a propaganda onslaught by the fake news media. Appears President Trump is NOT going to be impeached by the Senate.
In America we do not persecute anybody. Like spying on a presidential candidates by a corrupt FISA court it's ILLEGAL.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

I guess Kelly figures the doing of Donald is incomplete, perhaps he would like to help. John Kelly thinks Trump is a piece of shit.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump’s former chief of staff says Senate impeachment trial without witnesses is ‘a job only half done’*








Trump’s former chief of staff says Senate impeachment trial without witnesses is ‘a job only half done’


John Kelly spoke to NJ Advance Media in advance of Friday's vote on whether to call witnesses to testify in Trump's impeachment trial.




www.nj.com





WASHINGTON — A Senate vote to end President Donald Trump’s impeachment proceedings without calling witnesses should be considered “half a trial,” the president’s former chief of staff John Kelly said Friday.

“In my view, they kind of leave themselves open to a lot of criticism,” Kelly said in an interview with NJ Advance Media in advance of his Feb. 12 appearance at Drew University’s Drew Forum speaker series at the Mayo Performing Arts Center in Morristown.

“It seems it was half a trial,” Kelly said.

Kelly said he believed former National Security Adviser John Bolton’s assertion that Trump withheld congressionally approved aid to Ukraine to pressure that government into investigating former Vice President Joe Biden, a leading candidate for the 2020 Democratic presidential nomination.

Bolton, who made the claims in an unpublished book reported by the New York Times, was “a copious note taker” and was “an honest guy and an honorable guy,” Kelly said.
*more...*


----------



## jdog127 (Jan 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Thank you for your service.


Don't thank me, thank this great nation for allowing me to serve her! I love every minuet of my service! But thank you!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> Don't thank me, thank this great nation for allowing me to serve her! I love every minuet of my service! But thank you!


thank you for your service


----------



## anapanastan (Jan 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Thank you for your service.


I agree these online chat forums are mere distractions.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

anapanastan said:


> I agree these online chat forums are mere distractions.


I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

anapanastan said:


> demonrats continue to embarrass themselves. Impeachment blew up in their faces, and deservedly so. Never seen such a propaganda onslaught by the fake news media. Appears President Trump is NOT going to be impeached by the Senate.
> In America we do not persecute anybody. Like spying on a presidential candidates by a corrupt FISA court it's ILLEGAL.


Ok sock puppet, 2nd post and first in politics under this username.
*anapanastan*
New Member · 70
Joined Today at 3:42 PM


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> Im just here to listen to you guys jump down each others throats hoping and praying you change somebodies mind and the way they think and hope they start thinking like you. lol.
> Honestly, can anyone here say that they have made an argument and actually changed someones mind and party affiliation on this web site or any online chat platform?
> I would suspect that answer to be a resounding no! you guys are wasting your breath trying to change grown adults mind on how they think. All you guys are doing is bickering at each other for no reason. You believe what you believe and I believe what I believe and no dumb online comment is going to change that.


I am not trying to change anybody's mind at all. I'm a Canadian citizen, and my wife is as well (after immigrating here from the US).

I'm just stating my perspective as an outside party so that others who have an open mind can get a glimpse of a perspective that hasn't been poisoned by being inside the cesspool.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I am not trying to change anybody's mind at all. I'm a Canadian citizen, and my wife is as well (after immigrating here from the US).
> 
> I'm just stating my perspective as an outside party so that others who have an open mind can get a glimpse of a perspective that hasn't been poisoned by being inside the cesspool.


Maybe I jumped to a conclusion but i thought his post was along the same vein as "thill yer prethidint" kind of logic. So he comes along to a politics section and is disgusted about people talking about politics?

Still though, I thank him for his service.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> Im just here to listen to you guys jump down each others throats hoping and praying you change somebodies mind and the way they think and hope they start thinking like you. lol.
> Honestly, can anyone here say that they have made an argument and actually changed someones mind and party affiliation on this web site or any online chat platform?
> I would suspect that answer to be a resounding no! you guys are wasting your breath trying to change grown adults mind on how they think. All you guys are doing is bickering at each other for no reason. You believe what you believe and I believe what I believe and no dumb online comment is going to change that.


It's an adult discussion about politics and current events, it's what people do here, the adults anyway. So does the media and the talking heads on TV, some people's minds are being changed, look at the changing polls, 75% of Americans now want witnesses and the GOP is up against that.


----------



## jdog127 (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I am not trying to change anybody's mind at all. I'm a Canadian citizen, and my wife is as well (after immigrating here from the US).
> 
> I'm just stating my perspective as an outside party so that others who have an open mind can get a glimpse of a perspective that hasn't been poisoned by being inside the cesspool.


to be honest, I read NOBODIES messages in this thread, I just know the nonsense that goes on in these types of threads. so my message wasn't direct to you at all.....well maybe it was if you intended to change the way an adult thinks. Nobody reads a message from a nobody (and i am one of those nobodies) online and changes the way they think or feel...No one


----------



## SFnone (Jan 31, 2020)

not calling out stupid is the same as verifying it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> to be honest, I read NOBODIES messages in this thread, I just know the nonsense that goes on in these types of threads. so my message wasn't direct to you at all.....well maybe it was if you intended to change the way an adult thinks. Nobody reads a message from a nobody (and i am one of those nobodies) online and changes the way they think or feel...No one


People have more motives for being here than persuasion, if a president commits treason folks are gonna talk!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

CaliJersey said:


> Wow there are politics here? Whats all this whining about? You all hate your country? I was lucky enough to live in Europe and South America for a few years and am now settled in NJ. We are so lucky to live in the US. I'm in my mid 30's btw...
> 
> Anyways, its amazing all of these blackmailed sellouts we call politicians have continued to operate for so long. Get ready for new masters. Trump, for better or for worse, is cleaning house and you are all watching a long ago orchestrated show. Everyone involved is in on this fake sham. When it blows open, lets hope we can all begin to improve and get better leadership without completely widespread corruption like it has been. The question is who is Trump working for? Its not Russia, the Sauds, China or Israel...Enjoy the show


Welcome "new" member.



And what a show its been its been, indeed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

SFnone said:


> not calling out stupid is the same as verifying it


It depends on the circumstances, if your enemy is digging his own grave, get out of his way! A piece of timeless wisdom... Those whom the Gods would destroy they first make mad, is another and the GOP has gone fucking nuts.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> To bad Democrats are the party of the KKK and Republicans party of Lincoln. See how they keep the blacks in poverty and promise them the moon. KKK Democrats they are just more deceptive now then before.


Oh horsehit. The Republicans stonewall or dog walk every single bill intended to better the lives of ALL Americans in order better themselves. Dont be so naive. Voting records are public FFS


And theres hundreds more that have passed the House sitting on MoscowMitchs desk right now.


----------



## anapanastan (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ok sock puppet, 2nd post and first in politics under this username.
> *anapanastan*
> New Member · 70
> Joined Today at 3:42 PM


Part of my patriotic support for our President Trump rests on the fact there are morons such as yourself believing their fake news is truth.
Compare his rallies drawing tens of thousands who stand in freezing weather for hours for a chance to get in to sleepy to all the other demonrat candidates who can't pack a flatbed truck. Trump don't need glasses he's got 2020.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2020)

John Bolton: 'Mr. Trump also repeatedly made national security decisions contrary to American interests'


The startling facts keep tumbling out of the manuscript former national security adviser John Bolton intends to publish in March. New York Times reporter Maggie Haberman and Mike Schmidt, quoted pieces of the Bolton manuscript Friday revealing that the president frequently doesn't put American...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

anapanastan said:


> rallies drawing tens of thousands who stand in freezing weather for hours


That's precisely how fanatical cult followers behave. They also believe the inflated numbers that Trump boasts about constantly and consistently.


----------



## anapanastan (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ok sock puppet, 2nd post and first in politics under this username.
> *anapanastan*
> New Member · 70
> Joined Today at 3:42 PM


jeeze don't choke on your demonrat swamp slurpy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

anapanastan said:


> Part of my patriotic support for our President Trump rests on the fact there are morons such as yourself believing their fake news is truth.
> Compare his rallies drawing tens of thousands who stand in freezing weather for hours for a chance to get in to sleepy to all the other demonrat candidates who can't pack a flatbed truck. Trump don't need glasses he's got 2020.


It's against the TOS to have more than one account, not enough guts to post under your regular account or have the admins run ya off before? Hey @potroast seen this guy before? All you Trumpers have no honor or honesty.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> What part of the country are you from that actually pays minimum wage? In west texas even walmart pays 18 minimum to start off. Not because of a law. It is because there are to many jobs and not enough people that want to work. If someone does not want to pay you what you are looking for move on down the road. So try again.


You're so full of shit. Walmart literally includes applications for TANF with their orientation because they do not pay a living wage.
And those greedy fucks profit from those subsidies.








Report: Walmart Workers Cost Taxpayers $6.2 Billion In Public Assistance


Walmart's low-wage workers cost U.S. taxpayers an estimated $6.2 billion in public assistance including food stamps, Medicaid and subsidized housing, according to a report published to coincide with Tax Day, April 15.




www.forbes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> John Bolton: 'Mr. Trump also repeatedly made national security decisions contrary to American interests'
> 
> 
> The startling facts keep tumbling out of the manuscript former national security adviser John Bolton intends to publish in March. New York Times reporter Maggie Haberman and Mike Schmidt, quoted pieces of the Bolton manuscript Friday revealing that the president frequently doesn't put American...
> ...


Trump has banned his book for "national security" and Bolton knows how to fight dirty, both he and Lev are tag teaming Donald now, but Bolton is the heavy hitter. I'll bet shit is gonna break all day as the senate vote approaches.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> You're so full of shit. Walmart literally includes applications for TANF with their orientation because they do not pay a living wage.
> And those greedy fucks profit from those subsidies.
> 
> 
> ...


Let's give him the benefit of the doubt. He must have thought I said $18 per week, not per hour. I'm sure he was speaking from his direct experience.

Or, perhaps he's been told by Fox News that's the reality, that Walmart and other companies are now handing out higher paying jobs from the goodness of their hearts, and Trump has made that happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

anapanastan said:


> jeeze don't choke on your demonrat swamp slurpy!


Ever hear of a guy called @UncleBuck ? You'll be spending some quality time with him and a few of the other patriots on the site. With your admission of using a sock account I'm sure @potroast and the other admins will be interested in you too. All the socks and trolls are Trumpers these days and many have multiple accounts here.


----------



## jdog127 (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People have more motives for being here than persuasion, if a president commits treason folks are gonna talk!


Fine, talk..But just know you are screaming at a wall. No one hears you, unless they already agree with you.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> Fine, talk..But just know you are screaming at a wall. No one hears you, unless they already agree with you.


It is definitely very difficult changing the mind of an extremely brainwashed and indoctrinated person, that's for sure.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> Fine, talk..But just know you are screaming at a wall. No one hears you, unless they already agree with you.


I don't believe that. I've seen too many folks put the brakes on supporting Trump because they just flat out grew goddamn tired of repeatedly having their intelligence insulted.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

Charities steered $65M to Trump lawyer Sekulow and family


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Charities steered $65M to Trump lawyer Sekulow and family


The theft, pillaging and criminal deception of the taxpayers is never ending with Trump.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The theft, pillaging and criminal deception of the taxpayers is never ending with Trump.


His culty supporter will glaze right over it. They'd rather hear the incoherent ramblings of a madman.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2020)

The biggest driver in wage increases at the lower range has been minimum wage increases passed in the separate states by referendum.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> I must say you guys sure are hopeful. To bad you all live in fantasy land. You have been predicting his impeachment since the first day in office and you are no closer now then you were then, perhaps even further now. No one has found any evidence that trump has done anything impeachable, but keep it up very entertaining... and his approval numbers all the way around minorities and all just keep going up.
> 
> Please continue to keep crying wolf it just makes his job of getting reelected easier.


are you certain he wasn’t impeached


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The theft, pillaging and criminal deception of the taxpayers is never ending with Trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> To bad Democrats are the party of the KKK and Republicans party of Lincoln. See how they keep the blacks in poverty and promise them the moon. KKK Democrats they are just more deceptive now then before.


the kkk endorsed trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

Looks like Bolton and Parnas are tag teaming Trump, they are trying hard to testify! Lev's testimony will be interesting in the house hearings, this has to be scaring the shit out of some GOP senators. and is a preview of the price they will pay in november.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lev Parnas Lawyer Details Testimony In Letter To Mitch McConnell, Names Names | MSNBC*





Lev Parnas' attorney sent a letter to Mitch McConnell detailing testimony he would provide if called, saying he has both personal knowledge, as well as and physical and documentary evidence "directly relevant" to the impeachment inquiry. Aired on 1/31/2020.


----------



## jdog127 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't believe that. I've seen too many folks put the brakes on supporting Trump because they just flat out grew goddamn tired of repeatedly having their intelligence insulted.


Please call out 1 RIU user that you have changed their mind. Please tag them so I know you are not full of shit. Who was a hard core Trump supporter that magically changed their mind over something YOU said. Because obviously TV, tabloids and news articles couldn't do it, But somehow you had the magic words.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious Weeds said:


> What part of the country are you from that actually pays minimum wage? In west texas even walmart pays 18 minimum to start off. Not because of a law. It is because there are to many jobs and not enough people that want to work. If someone does not want to pay you what you are looking for move on down the road. So try again.


Odessa Walmart starts at $9 to $10 an hour today. Apply online.

Odessa is in West Texas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> Please call out 1 RIU user that you have changed.


How about you? What do you think about Trump, think he should be impeached?

People talk about sports ya know without trying to convince other fans, it's another example of human discourse.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> So why wouldn't the Republicans allow any evidence or witnesses? Hard to review the incredible amount evidence when it's not allowed. Kangaroo court.


Because they have been bought and paid for by Russian money being funneled through places like the NRA, and if they allow witnesses they don't know how bad it is going to look when everything comes out.



Serious Weeds said:


> Same tactics used against his supreme court pick, how did that go?


Same shit different day, Trump gets to troll the 'libs' because he knows the Senate is in full control of the Republicans and nothing the rest of the country can do about it until they vote them out.



jdog127 said:


> Im just here to listen to you guys jump down each others throats hoping and praying you change somebodies mind and the way they think and hope they start thinking like you. lol.
> Honestly, can anyone here say that they have made an argument and actually changed someones mind and party affiliation on this web site or any online chat platform?
> I would suspect that answer to be a resounding no! you guys are wasting your breath trying to change grown adults mind on how they think. All you guys are doing is bickering at each other for no reason. You believe what you believe and I believe what I believe and no dumb online comment is going to change that.


It is important to understand that there is a constant attack going on our online communities right now from Russia/Saudi Arabia/Chinese Cultists/ Etc all there to spread disinformation and cause turmoil in favor of getting Trump re-elected.

If nobody pushes back on it on platforms like these, that propaganda gets to spread unchecked. 



anapanastan said:


> demonrats continue to embarrass themselves. Impeachment blew up in their faces, and deservedly so. Never seen such a propaganda onslaught by the fake news media. Appears President Trump is NOT going to be impeached by the Senate.
> In America we do not persecute anybody. Like spying on a presidential candidates by a corrupt FISA court it's ILLEGAL.


lol you mean the Senate itself that has been on TV news stations this entire time. Well you are right i Guess since Trump's lawyers got to spread Russian contrived propaganda nonstop.


----------



## jdog127 (Jan 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It is important to understand that there is a constant attack going on our online communities right now from Russia/Saudi Arabia/Chinese Cultists/ Etc all there to spread disinformation and cause turmoil in favor of getting Trump re-elected.
> 
> If nobody pushes back on it on platforms like these, that propaganda gets to spread unchecked.


 Just don't listen to it and ignore it all. Anybody who changes their way of thinking from what anybody says from an online chat form is weak and vulnerable anyways. If you really did change your way of thinking from some comment from a nobody online then your just a gullible sheep.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> Please call out 1 RIU user that you have changed their mind. Please tag them so I know you are not full of shit. Who was a hard core Trump supporter that magically changed their mind over something YOU said. Because obviously TV, tabloids and news articles couldn't do it, But somehow you had the magic words.


WTF are you yammering on about? Don't put words in my mouth when you can barely figure out your position.

And for someone that repeatedly proclaims "no one cares" you're sure putting a lot of effort into "caring" what other think.


----------



## jdog127 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> WTF are you yammering on about? Don't put words in my mouth when you can barely figure out your position.
> 
> And for someone that repeatedly proclaims "no one cares" you're sure putting a lot of effort into "caring" what other think.


Haha. Triggered. Got 1! I knew it wouldn't be long before one of you political freaks got pissy. I'm just here to ruffle your feathers. Maybe throw a couple your mama jokes at me next that should shut me up.
And me figuring out my political position? I'm a Republican and a Democrat. Go draw that up on your chalkboard and figure that shit out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> Just don't listen to it and ignore it all. Anybody who changes their way of thinking from what anybody says from an online chat form is weak and vulnerable anyways. If you really did change your way of thinking from some comment from a nobody online then your just a gullible sheep.


So why should anyone listen to you? Your prose is nothing new around here. And the feeble attempt to be less than facetious with snide remarks....if you were truly interested in the subject of this thread you'd contribute rather continue with unambiguous swipes across the brow.


jdog127 said:


> Haha. Triggered. Got 1! I knew it wouldn't be long before one of you political freaks got pissy. I'm just here to ruffle your feathers. Maybe throw a couple your mama jokes at me next that should shut me up.
> And me figuring out my political position? I'm a Republican and a Democrat. Go draw that up on your chalkboard and figure that shit out.


Are you crying now? JFC


----------



## jdog127 (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about you? What do you think about Trump, think he should be impeached?
> 
> People talk about sports ya know without trying to convince other fans, it's another example of human discourse.


 I voted for trump and I didn't. I am a Trump supporter, but I'm not.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> I voted for trump and I didn't. I am a Trump supporter, but I'm not.


So you are just here to troll. Got it.


----------



## jdog127 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> So why should anyone listen to you? Your prose is nothing new around here. And the feeble attempt to be less than facetious with snide remarks....if you were truly interested in the subject of this thread you'd contribute rather continue with you unambiguous swipes across the brow.
> 
> Are you crying now? JFC
> View attachment 4468840


Oh your right, I couldn't give a shit less about this thread, im here out of boredom. and NOBODY should listen to me about politics. 
And am i crying? haha. yeah, sure buddy. im bawling.


----------



## jdog127 (Jan 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> So you are just here to troll. Got it.


NAILED IT!!!!! hell i'll even add a like to your post for that one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> I voted for trump and I didn't. I am a Trump supporter, but I'm not.


Oh, so you're just an unstoppable fuckbox of dumb.
Go you!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2020)

Oh look, a retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2020)

New guy must have a tiny penis


----------



## jdog127 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh, so you're just an unstoppable fuckbox of dumb.
> Go you!!


fuckbox of dumb! HAHA i like that. Im using that one.
Guys your best best is just to ignore me.

I'm an xbox warrior. They hand these out when you finish all the missions!!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump has banned his book for "national security" and Bolton knows how to fight dirty, both he and Lev are tag teaming Donald now, but Bolton is the heavy hitter. I'll bet shit is gonna break all day as the senate vote approaches.


Bolton could have testified during the House hearings. He agreed to testify to the Senate most likely expecting the Senate to block witnesses. He looks like a piece of shit from all of this and not fighting so much as promoting his fucking book that says what many other witnesses already testified happened.

I don't know what you are talking about "shit is gonna break as the Senate vote approaches". The only vote that approaches is the one where the Senate votes to block witnesses to a trial that won't include evidence or witnesses.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> NAILED IT!!!!! hell i'll even add a like to your post for that one.


thank you for your service


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> you political fuckers are great. If i've done anything productive today, it was to get you guy to stop talking politics and hate on me for a minuet.


thank you for your service


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

anapanastan said:


> Part of my patriotic support for our President Trump rests on the fact there are morons such as yourself believing their fake news is truth.
> Compare his rallies drawing tens of thousands who stand in freezing weather for hours for a chance to get in to sleepy to all the other demonrat candidates who can't pack a flatbed truck. Trump don't need glasses he's got 2020.


what language was that?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> thank you for your service


He did 3 tours in the middle east. It was rough on him. Hunger was at an all time high. Mom ran out of cheetos. Between the hunger and the adrenaline after watching his partners die, he smashed the xbox. Call of duty was tough on everyone


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> He did 3 tours in the middle east. It was rough on him. Hunger was at an all time high. Mom ran out of cheetos. Between the hunger and the adrenaline after watching his partners die, he smashed the xbox. Call of duty was tough on everyone


Rage quit then blamed it on thumb spurs?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Rage quit then blamed it on thumb spurs?


Happens to the best of them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Happens to the best of them.


can a person playing call of duty shoot their character in the foot?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> fuckbox of dumb! HAHA i like that. Im using that one.
> Guys your best best is just to ignore me.
> 
> I'm an xbox warrior. They hand these out when you finish all the missions!! View attachment 4468942


thank you for your service


----------



## DrKiz (Jan 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It depends on the circumstances, if your enemy is digging his own grave, get out of his way! A piece of timeless wisdom... Those whom the Gods would destroy they first make mad"


Well said.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> fuckbox of dumb! HAHA i like that. Im using that one.
> Guys your best best is just to ignore me.
> 
> I'm an xbox warrior. They hand these out when you finish all the missions!! View attachment 4468942


Donald Trump didn't even have to go to war for his.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2020)

*New Rule: Do the Wrong Thing | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





In his editorial New Rule, Bill tells Democrats it's time to fight dirty and offers up some unscrupulous material to get them started.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2020)

So when are they going to start the trial?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> So when are they going to start the trial?


The trial will continue in the house and press, you're on the jury now, the GOP senate failed you and the constitution. You're in for a Helluva time with lying, stealing and cheating until november and perhaps after... Trump and his minions will be desperate, it's win or prison, Putin has a lot on the line too.

No trials for Trump until he's out of office.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2020)

The religious right will never change their minds. They can't. It would mean that they are living a lie. The don will be elected again imho. Unless the market keeps getting worse. Then the greedy vote comes into play. So yes it's the evangelicals and the greedy have teamed up. The strongest virus wins. Not the nicest.....


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2020)

Evangelicals have kicked the teachings of Jesus to the curb.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Evangelicals have kicked the teachings of Jesus to the curb.


After they shit all over them and set them on fire.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2020)

These right wing nuts and tRUmp supporters are not very smart.










YouTuber Gives Fake Award To Far-Right Activist Who Calls Greta Thunberg An 'Autistic Fucking Wench'


Katie Hopkins met her comeuppance with this elaborate prank.




crooksandliars.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2020)

For the sake of our country, read this 2016 article again, because every word of it is coming true


It’s stunning to look back and realize it now, but this was written just two days after the 2016 election. Along with Adam Serwer's piece in the Atlantic, bluntly titled “The Cruelty is the Point,” and Timothy Snyder’s tract, “On Tyranny,” Masha...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2020)

Yep, the backstop is the election, if they and Donald don't pay then yer fucked.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Velshi: Did The System Fail With This Impeachment Trial? | MSNBC*





Did this impeachment trial fail by voting to not call on witnesses? MSNBC’s Ali Velshi discusses with the National Constitution Center’s Jeffrey Rosen and former U.S. Attorney Joyce Vance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2020)

Other than hitting the streets in mass protests, those who oppose Trump and the republicans are left with one alternative, vote them out by a large margin. They will try to lie, cheat and steal election wins and the lack of integrity demonstrated by the GOP means that any state that they control has the potential to be stolen. Gerrymandering doesn't work for senate and presidential elections, a lot of the Russian social media interference was been suppressed and their money choked off and exposed. They are gonna have to engage in massive voter suppression and election fraud to win in november and I would expect Bill Barr (if he's still around) and the GOP DOJ to be involved. Donald will be going bananas at his rallies and on twitter, spouting all kinds of crazy shit (situation normal).

If America is up to the job, it should be a massacre of the elephants this fall, if they lose the senate and Donald is defeated a lot of people besides Donald are gonna be terrified. Donald might issue thousands of pardons between november and january, or he might jump on AF-1 and head for Russia and sanctuary from a "deep state coup", leaving Mitch and the remaining republicans holding a big bag of shit. If Donald issued pardons for all those involved in his crimes, he might be the only one left holding the bag and all those he pardoned would testify against him anyway, that would make Donald one mighty sucker in his mind, being the only one to pay is not Donald's style. Besides, if he pardoned those who he was a party with in a criminal conspiracy, the pardons might be challenged and struck down by the SCOTUS.

Imagine what would be going through the minds of people like Barr, Pompeo, Mulveny, Perry and Rudy (hard to tell if Rudy even has a mind) and dozens of others who were "in the loop", after an election win by the democrats. Any proper investigation, grand jury, court and judge would put the lot of them away for a long time, this is a very serious conspiracy and crime(s). A lot of people are gonna be desperate this fall, not just Donald and his minions, but Putin and MBS in Saudi too, so expect some serious attempts of foreign inference in your 2020 election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> The religious right will never change their minds. They can't. It would mean that they are living a lie. The don will be elected again imho. Unless the market keeps getting worse. Then the greedy vote comes into play. So yes it's the evangelicals and the greedy have teamed up. The strongest virus wins. Not the nicest.....


It's the old God, guns and greed GOP, not much really changed, they just got more desperate and open about their "feelings". That kind of fundamentalist christian is a born sucker, they already believe easily disproved shit, they are a lot like the flat earth crowd, except they were socially conditioned for the most part and the flat earthers are unmitigated morons. It's a belief that you can get through the pearly gates by faith and faith alone, you can act like shit 6 days a week, it was the religion of slave owners. It's also one of the things like guns that unite their descendants and supporters, it's a tribal symbol to them too. These folks were at war with science and reality long before Donald showed up and their reasons for supporting Trump have nothing to do with religion, quite the opposite. Traditionally a christian got into heaven by attaining a state of grace, ya can't get past St Peter with a heart full of hate, what kind of place would heaven be then? No baggage is allowed in heaven, bigotry and racism are a burden you'd have to drop, love thy neighbor the bible says, God does the judging, not you.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2020)

30 years of hate based radio. Fux News and worse and greedy corrupt TV preacher assholes have worked their evil. Ownership of bigc chunks of media by extremist billionaires sucks also.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 30 years of hate based radio. Fux News and worse and greedy corrupt TV preacher assholes have worked their evil. Ownership of bigc chunks of media by extremist billionaires sucks also.


If the democrats win it all in 2020 the FCC should and probably will look into that shit along with social media and the internet, I'd look for big changes. If you don't learn from your mistakes and adapt, yer screwed, have a look at H.R. -1 currently stalled in the senate, it would go a long way towards fixing things and that is just the beginning. Ya gotta win first though, so don't just vote, work and volunteer too, drive others to the polls and get out the vote, help people register and make sure they are on the voting rolls etc. If your out on election day, don't forget to video any voter suppression, polling irregularities, or shenanigans with your cell phone too and post it on social media. Do more than just vote, bring a friend to the polls, fight for your country too and get in the face of those who would cheat and steal.

The fight for liberty is fought constantly, in many ways and on many fronts by every generation, Franklin said, you have "a republic if you can keep it". Someone should sell a Tee shirt with, " Donald Trump is the kind of person (president) your founding fathers warned you about". Donald Trump is a corrupt, unfit, criminal traitor who sold out America to Putin and the highest bidder, all of this will be proved beyond a reasonable doubt one day in a court of law, much has been already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2020)

A small sample of the shit falling from the sky, even before the trial is officially over, there's gonna be a lot more before november.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump administration reveals it's blocking dozens of emails about Ukraine aid freeze, including President's role*








Trump administration reveals it's blocking dozens of emails about Ukraine aid freeze, including President's role


The Department of Justice revealed in a court filing late Friday that it has two dozen emails related to President Donald Trump's involvement in the withholding of millions in security assistance to Ukraine -- a disclosure that came just hours after the Senate voted against subpoenaing...




www.cnn.com





Washington (CNN)The Department of Justice revealed in a court filing late Friday that it has two dozen emails related to President Donald Trump's involvement in the withholding of millions in security assistance to Ukraine -- a disclosure that came just hours after the Senate voted against subpoenaing additional documents and witnesses in Trump's impeachment trial, paving the way for his acquittal.
The filing, released near midnight Friday, marks the first official acknowledgment from the Trump administration that emails about the President's thinking related to the aid exist, and that he was directly involved in asking about and deciding on the aid as early as June. The administration is still blocking those emails from the public and has successfully kept them from Congress.
A lawyer with the Office of Management and Budget wrote to the court that 24 emails between June and September 2019 -- including an internal discussion among DOD officials called "POTUS follow-up" on June 24 -- should stay confidential because the emails describe "communications by either the President, the Vice President, or the President's immediate advisors regarding Presidential decision-making about the scope, duration, and purpose of the hold on military assistance to Ukraine.
Trump's decision to withhold nearly $400 million in US military aid to Ukraine as he pressed the country to investigate Hunter Biden and Joe Biden, his potential 2020 general election rival, are at the center of the President's impeachment trial. Trump and his allies have repeatedly made unfounded and false claims to allege that the Bidens acted corruptly in Ukraine.


Senate Democratic Leader Chuck Schumer said in a statement on Saturday, "Every single Republican Senator voted to endorse the White House cover-up of these potentially important truth-revealing emails. Make no mistake, the full truth will eventually come out and Republicans will have to answer for why they were so determined to enable the president to hide it."
The Senate on Friday defeated an attempt to subpoena documents and witnesses, which could have revealed more about the actions of Trump and the officials closest to him related to Ukraine. Senate leadership on Wednesday plans to hold the final vote to acquit Trump on charges of abuse of power and obstruction of Congress.

Here's what we've learned from Trump's impeachment trial
Government officials testified in the House's impeachment inquiry to the existence of what appears to be some of the emails.
"The day after DOD issued its June 18 press release announcing $250 million in security assistance funds for Ukraine, President Trump started asking OMB questions about the funding for Ukraine," the House outlined in its impeachment report.
The House noted that the OMB refused to turn over any documents when subpoenaed during the probe, and that emails may exist showing acting White House chief of staff Mick Mulvaney passing along the President's order to halt the aid to Ukraine.
"The Committees also have good-faith reason to believe that the Office of Management and Budget is in possession of and continues to withhold significantly more documents and records responsive to the subpoena and of direct relevance to the impeachment inquiry," the House wrote before it voted to impeach the President for obstruction of Congress.
The filings from the executive branch came Friday to meet a court-ordered January 31 deadline. A judge had specifically asked for an email-by-email breakdown of what the Justice Department redacted or withheld in Defense Department and OMB emails about the aid, and why it did so, after the Center for Public Integrity sued and got access to them in December through the Freedom of Information Act.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Feb 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Evangelicals have kicked the teachings of Jesus to the curb.


Bearing false witness causes Jesus to vomit with sorrow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Bearing false witness causes Jesus to vomit with sorrow.


It will also put ya in the express lane for Hell!


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 2, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Bearing false witness causes Jesus to vomit with sorrow.


Actually, it's what got him nailed up to begin with.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2020)

Quote of the day.


“When you get inside Donald Trump‘s head, all you’re going to discover is a putter, a cheeseburger, a porn video, and somebody else’s credit card.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 3, 2020)

Might lose votes from a few women with this.










Trump's decision to change domestic violence and sexual assault definitions 'roll women's rights back 50 years'


'I was massively surprised and really shocked. It’s quite scary how quietly it’s happened. It’s a massive step backwards. We have literally gone back to the 70s,' says academic




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Might lose votes from a few women with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess he was sick of being a rapist and figured if he changes the law he won't get in trouble when he is out of office?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2020)

*GOP Senators Give Lame Excuses For Voting Against Witnesses In Trump Impeachment Trial*


----------



## luvtogrow (Feb 4, 2020)

Dems can make pig shit out of any situation. Nice Iowa showing! Nice impeachment farce! 5 billion dollar software failure for obama care roll out! Hilary for president! Nice efforts losers!!


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 4, 2020)

luvtogrow said:


> Dems can make pig shit out of any situation. Nice Iowa showing! Nice impeachment farce! 5 billion dollar software failure for obama care roll out! Hilary for president! Nice efforts losers!!


As someone watching from the great state of the 2020 NFL Superbowl champs, Kansas. I'm slightly disappointed.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 4, 2020)

trump fuckin off during his holy national anthem. WOW


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump fuckin off during his holy national anthem. WOW


It's like he's got a bug up his ass
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Disrespects The National Anthem at Mar A Lago*





Don't kid yourselves anymore. The National Anthem outrage was all about race. This proves it.


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump fuckin off during his holy national anthem. WOW


Totally not racist Trump swallowers cut kapernick at the knees for "disrespecting" the anthem. I'm sure they will hold dementia Donnie to the same standard, right?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This phase appears to be done, next round...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Here's Sen. Murkowski's statement on her no vote*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> As someone watching from the great state of the 2020 NFL Superbowl champs, Kansas. I'm slightly disappointed.


Hey there neighbor! Congratulations!


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 4, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey there neighbor! Congratulations!


I'm actually in northern California. I will take any chance to mock these idiots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2020)

I hope the bastard goes all out and motivates people to take him down, piss off Bolton all ya want, he knows about payback too, so does Lev, but he just wants out from under the bus.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*“IT’S PAYBACK TIME”: WITH ACQUITTAL CERTAIN, TRUMP PLOTS REVENGE ON BOLTON, IMPEACHMENT ENEMIES*








“It’s Payback Time”: With Acquittal Certain, Trump Plots Revenge on Bolton, Impeachment Enemies


Trump, says a source, wants Bolton to be criminally investigated for possibly mishandling classified information. Romney, Schiff, and Nadler are also in West Wing crosshairs.




www.vanityfair.com





ith Senate Republicans on track to acquit *Donald Trump* on Wednesday, Washington is bracing for what an unshackled Trump does next. Republicans briefed on Trump’s thinking believe that the president is out for revenge against his adversaries. “It’s payback time,” a prominent Republican told me last week. “He has an enemies list that is growing by the day,” another source said. Names that came up in my conversations with Republicans included *Adam Schiff, Jerry Nadler, Mitt Romney,* and *John Bolton.* “Trump’s playbook is simple: go after people who crossed him during impeachment.”

Several sources said Bolton is at the top of the list. Trump’s relationship with Bolton was badly damaged by the time Bolton left the White House in September. Trump has since blamed his former national security adviser for leaking details of his forthcoming memoir that nearly derailed the impeachment trial by pressuring Republicans to call witnesses. In the book Bolton reportedly alleges Trump told him directly that Ukraine aid was tied to Ukraine announcing investigations into the Bidens (Bolton has denied being a source of the leak).

The campaign against Bolton has already begun. On January 23, the White House sent a cease and desist letter to Bolton’s lawyer demanding that Bolton’s publisher, Simon & Schuster, not release the book in March without removal of certain information. Trump intends to ratchet up the pressure, and some Republicans close to the White House fear how far Trump will take things after he’s gotten off for a second time (Trump famously made his July 25 call to *Volodymyr Zelensky* the day after *Robert Mueller* testified before Congress.) “Trump has been calling people and telling them to go after Bolton,” a source briefed on the private conversations said. The source added that Trump wants Bolton to be criminally investigated. A person familiar with Trump’s thinking said Trump believes Bolton might have mishandled classified information. According to a former official, the White House is planning to leak White House emails from Bolton that purportedly allege Bolton abused his position at the National Security Council. The official said that West Wing officials have discussed releasing emails “showing [Bolton] was doing pay-to-play,” the official said. A person close to Bolton dismissed the story. “John plays things straight,” the person said.

The White House declined to comment.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 4, 2020)

After what this fuckin pig did to Kaepernick


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope the bastard goes all out and motivates people to take him down, piss off Bolton all ya want, he knows about payback too, so does Lev, but he just wants out from under the bus.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *“IT’S PAYBACK TIME”: WITH ACQUITTAL CERTAIN, TRUMP PLOTS REVENGE ON BOLTON, IMPEACHMENT ENEMIES*
> ...


Smear Bolton before his book comes out, SMH.

tRumP pLayz 4d cHess!


----------



## shimbob (Feb 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's like he's got a bug up his ass
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Disrespects The National Anthem at Mar A Lago*
> 
> ...


His lawyer says he's allowed to do this fuckery because its the best interests for the nation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2020)

luvtogrow said:


> Dems can make pig shit out of any situation. Nice Iowa showing! Nice impeachment farce! 5 billion dollar software failure for obama care roll out! Hilary for president! Nice efforts losers!!


i was so sad when trump repealed Obamacare on day one and then made Mexico pay for a wall which doesn’t blow over in the wind or have gigantic holes in it for water and people to get through and which can’t be climbed by an 8 year old in 12 seconds or sawed through with a $100 tool


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 4, 2020)

This will make the little orange snowflake blow a gasket lol.


----------



## efi2 (Feb 4, 2020)

First time I actually feel my goverment is going toward a postive and productive future!


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 4, 2020)

efi2 said:


> First time I actually feel my goverment is going toward a postive and productive future!


Yes, the house is quite remarkable under speaker pelosi's consistent and coherent leadership.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 5, 2020)

efi2 said:


> First time I actually feel my goverment is going toward a postive and productive future!


Welcome new sock puppet. What was the name of your account that got banned?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2020)

efi2 said:


> First time I actually feel my goverment is going toward a postive and productive future!


It's easy to make everything sound good when you can just lie and say anything you want to dupe your cult members.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2020)

efi2 said:


> First time I actually feel my goverment is going toward a postive and productive future!


Shouldn't you want to protect Putin for making you feel so good. Lets buy their oil!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2020)

Pathetic production of pure shit. 

Love Nancy's “shredding” of trump’s notes! 

trump forgot to thank Putin.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2020)

Didn’t watch the state of the union. The clips I have seen this morning are typical. Applause after every sentence he makes is so annoying. The avoided handshake and ripping of the documents very immature and childish. This country is really fucked up. I am voting for Buttigieg and I want him in for the long haul, 8 years.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Didn’t watch the state of the union. The clips I have seen this morning are typical. Applause after every sentence he makes is so annoying. The avoided handshake and ripping of the documents very immature and childish. This country is really fucked up. I am voting for Buttigieg and I want him in for the long haul, 8 years.


Yeah I watched 'The Curse of Oak Island', there is no point in listening to him because he can just lie nonstop. I figure the trolls will push whatever he wanted them to on this site for me to get the gist of it.



hillbill said:


> Pathetic production of pure shit.
> 
> Love Nancy's “shredding” of trump’s notes!
> 
> trump forgot to thank Putin.


He is very ungrateful.


----------



## efi2 (Feb 5, 2020)

Impeachment failed
Marsha,marsha,marsha oops that was the (mockingbird)program
Russia,russia,russia


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2020)

efi2 said:


> Impeachment failed
> Marsha,marsha,marsha oops that was the (mockingbird)program
> Russia,russia,russia


When they translated The Brady Bunch to Russian, they must have changed Marcia Brady to Marsha Brady.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2020)

efi2 said:


> Impeachment failed
> Marsha,marsha,marsha oops that was the (mockingbird)program
> Russia,russia,russia


So you are just fine with the Russian military being used to attack the children of our country?



You also find it awesome that troubled kids who the Russians have brainwashed into a heightened state of hate can just ship them the ammo once they are triggered enough to do some serious murder?



Wake the fuck up to the war that Russia is waging on our most vulnerable online if you are indeed an American. Quit giving them cover just because Dear Leader is on 'your team'.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> So you are just fine with the Russian military being used to attack the children of our country?
> 
> View attachment 4472610
> 
> ...


i think the highlighted text is wrong. not sure but i think it should say he bought a thousand rounds of russian ammo.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2020)

efi2 said:


> Impeachment failed
> Marsha,marsha,marsha oops that was the (mockingbird)program
> Russia,russia,russia


Impeachment didn't fail. Trump is impeached forever.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i think the highlighted text is wrong. not sure but i think it should say he bought a thousand rounds of russian ammo.


I have no way to know where the ammo would be shipped from and can only go by that article. You can get the ammo shipped right to your front door though if you live in a state that doesn't care.



I think this is in the weeds however, once the Russians have pinpointed a kid they can radicalize does anyone think their military wouldn't be willing and able find a way to get that crazy kid filled with hate a gun and ammo?

They are attacking kids on video game chat, why do you think they would do that?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2020)

Just because it is worth understanding that the Russians/Saudis/North Koreans/Chinese cultists/etc can also use what they learn about our children while cat fishing them in their online games in many ways.


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 5, 2020)

damn just saw this new respect for Romney


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You can get the ammo shipped right to your front door though if you live in a state that doesn't care.


'Murica.
just as a side note, Maria Butina is from the town in Russia that makes most of the AK ammo. Bernaul, Russia. Random thoughts.


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 5, 2020)

real question is is it 5.45x39 or 7x62x39 because id take the 7.62 @rkymtnman


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> real question is is it 5.45x39 or 7x62x39 because id take the 7.62 @rkymtnman


i like the 47 vs the 74 personally. they call the 5.45 the poison pill because it tumbles so much when it enters.


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 5, 2020)

I just like the 7.62 shoots slower bigger payload because im more of a semiauto person with 7.62 just lots of kick 5.45 not as much kick it feels like atleast


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> I just like the 7.62 shoots slower bigger payload because im more of a semiauto person with 7.62 just lots of kick 5.45 not as much kick it feels like atleast


do you have an AK? i actually went with the Hungarian AMD 63 instead. has an awesome muzzle brake that is loud as hell. 

but how can you beat soemthing that you can bury in a sandbox and take it out and fire w/o issue?


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 5, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> do you have an AK? i actually went with the Hungarian AMD 63 instead. has an awesome muzzle brake that is loud as hell.
> 
> but how can you beat soemthing that you can bury in a sandbox and take it out and fire w/o issue?


nope but from firing it at the range its a very nice weapon but honestly u really cant beat them like shit u could use it ungreased and nasty af and have a reliable gun what they use to do is on a rod they put cloth on and put motor oil on the cloth and run it thru the barrel and they would run that and that's all they would do to clean their guns in the middle east was very effective actually because they would clean never and when they did that's all they would do and they would strip the gun but fastest way to get the run running smooth was to do that just the oil was pretty interesting when I looked into it
but I do want a ak I would like to get a few in a few calibers but money wont let me  I guess why because I have 3 aks on the list with a sks with the would love to get a Valmet Rk62 m76 doe idk why I like it


----------



## spek9 (Feb 5, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> I'm actually in northern California. I will take any chance to mock these idiots.


Kansas, Missouri, California... aren't they all the same? Hey, you're close to Colorado, has the wall there been completed yet?


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 5, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Kansas, Missouri, California... aren't they all the same? Hey, you're close to Colorado, has the wall there been completed yet?


Yep, as soon as Mexico cut the check for senior Trump's wall, we gave them back New Mexico, promises made, promises kept, smegma, blah blah blah, perfect call, the end.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Feb 6, 2020)

O.range J.ohn Acquitted.

Senate majority leader, Mitch McConnell, sought a quick impeachment trial for President Trump with as little attention to it as possible. Reporters, who usually roam the Capitol freely, have been cordoned off like cattle in select areas. Mr. McConnell ordered limited camera views in the Senate chamber so only presenters — not absent senators — could be spotted.
And barely a peep from Republican lawmakers.
One journalist remarked to me, “How in the world can these senators walk around here upright when they have no backbone?”


----------



## radiant Rudy (Feb 6, 2020)

WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)—In the aftermath of Pete Buttigieg’s strong showing in the Iowa caucuses, Donald J. Trump accused the former South Bend, Indiana, mayor of engaging in “suspicious travel” to Afghanistan.
“People are saying that he went to Afghanistan for seven months in 2014,” Trump told the hosts of “Fox & Friends” in a phone call. “Seven months is a long time to be running around in a Muslim country full of terrorists, don’t you think?”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2020)

*Trump Proves He Hasn't Changed In Two Aggressive, Bizarre Speeches*


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 7, 2020)

He can't change. He's wired that way. Like his minions.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2020)

The whole day was bizarre, fucking bizarre.  Evangelicals love hateful pricks.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The whole day was bizarre, fucking bizarre. Evangelicals love hateful pricks.


The US reached its nadir on Wednesday when Democrats admitted bungling the Iowa caucus, we were aghast at Trump's State of the Union speech and Republikkkans acquitted Trump. We reached the low point. The next day, we saw Buttigieg had edged Sanders, Biden was trounced and Trump's melt down over a single coherent statement and guilty verdict from the lone Republikkkan Senator who is not in Trump's pocket. Good times are ahead of us.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> The US reached its nadir on Wednesday when Democrats admitted bungling the Iowa caucus, we were aghast at Trump's State of the Union speech and Republikkkans acquitted Trump. We reached the low point. The next day, we saw Buttigieg had edged Sanders, Biden was trounced and Trump's melt down over a single coherent statement and guilty verdict from the lone Republikkkan Senator who is not in Trump's pocket. Good times are ahead of us.


And as the ultimate slap in the face of the country, it wouldn't have been as big of an issue if the Trump trolls wouldn't have spammed the phone lines to the Iowa election offices in an attempt to screw up the democratic process.

Just another in the long line of election fraud committed by the Republicans.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2002_New_Hampshire_Senate_election_phone_jamming_scandal


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2020)

*Who is Worse: Donald Trump or Mitch McConnell? with Robert Reich*





Former Secretary of Labor Robert Reich discusses the most dangerous politician of his lifetime, who has damaged our country in ways that will take a generation to undo...Mitch McConnell.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2020)

*Key impeachment witness Alex Vindman and brother fired from White House*





Lt. Col. Alex Vindman, the top Ukraine expert at the National Security Council, was pushed out of his role months earlier than expected, according to a statement from his attorney. 
Vindman, a decorated veteran who was born in Ukraine, was escorted out of the White House by security and told his services were no longer needed, according to Vindman's lawyer, David Pressman.
His twin brother Lt. Col. Yevgeny Vindman, a National Security Council attorney, was also fired and walked off the White House grounds alongside him.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2020)

Never dreamed my country would fall to this level, dark days.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2020)

FRIDAY NIGHT MASSACRE IN WASHINGTON RIGHT NOW


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2020)

The revenge and abuse of power rages on, any other president would be in shit for these acts of retribution. I wonder if Donald will give him a rebate on his million dollar donation to his inauguration!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Gordon Sondland to be recalled from his position*





US Ambassador to the EU Gordon Sondland, a key impeachment witness, says he is being recalled from his post.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 7, 2020)

62% of New Hampshire Democrats say they’d prefer human extinction to 2nd Trump term: poll


Pollsters conducted the online survey of 400 likely primary voters in the final days of January.




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2020)

Now America's second greatest traitor after Trump.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Benedict Arnold: America’s Greatest Traitor*


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2020)

Old Benedict WAS America’s biggest traitor.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2020)

When fuckhead says something is a hoax it really means it’s a verifiable fact.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Old Benedict WAS America’s biggest traitor.


He's Canadian so he might not see being a Continental Army officer who spies for the British during the American Revolution as treason.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2020)

I think conspiring with Putin to destroy Americans' faith in our institutions and government and especially democracy itself qualifies.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2020)

I much preferred Clinton getting a bj from Monica rather than trump blowing Putin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2020)

*Trump had his best week ever, Maher says*





Bill Maher, host of HBO's "Real Time with Bill Maher," tells CNN's Fareed Zakaria that President Trump just had his best week ever.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2020)

I have told Sox to fuck off in the past


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I much preferred Clinton getting a bj from Monica rather than trump blowing Putin.


I miss the days when an act of marital infidelity could become a national scandal.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 10, 2020)

Trump’s First 3 Years Created 1.5 Million Fewer Jobs Than Obama’s Last 3


New Labor Department statistics show that despite Trump’s repeated boasts, job creation was a lot higher during Barack Obama's final years.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2020)

Russian media says that after the acquittal by enablers in the Senate that trump is more Moscow's than ever.

Why would state media in Russia feel that way?

Damn, this orange prick is weakening the United States in every possible way.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Russian media says that after the acquittal by enablers in the Senate that trump is more Moscow's than ever.
> 
> Why would state media in Russia feel that way?
> 
> Damn, this orange prick is weakening the United States in every possible way.


Whats good for Exxon is good for America.

My brother is in the army, got transferred with his weapon aimed at the Mexican boarder.  

*Equifax Data Breach Settlement*

Yahoo | 500 million.
AdultFriendFinder | 412 million. ...
Myspace | 360 million. ...
Exactis | 340 million. ...
Under Armour | 150 million. ...
Equifax | 145.5 million. ...
eBay | 145 million. ...
LinkedIn | 117 million. ...
More items...

Industry will save US

Long live Wall Street.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2020)

Great article in The Daily Beast quoting Russian media concerning trump’s submission to Putin. 

I remember all the jackoff patriots screaming about the UN and US sovereignty and crap. 

Now republicans and evangelicals are all in love with trump who is at Putin’s feet.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 11, 2020)

It's a stunning state of affairs when a life long, spoiled con man can take over the entire political spectrum.

Trump outsmarted many, and its a sad day that he has.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2020)

Conservatives and fundamentalists


----------



## RBGene (Feb 11, 2020)

Evil Destroys Those that it Can not Control.
To Hate is Evil.
So, go ahead pick your poison.
Enjoy your TDS that you don't think you suffer from.
Thank a Controlled Media for putting enough Hate in your Heart to Rot your Guts.
I Pity your wretchedness.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Evil Destroys Those that it Can not Control.
> To Hate is Evil.
> So, go ahead pick your poison.
> Enjoy your TDS that you don't think you suffer from.
> ...


isnt' that from a Rage against the Machine song? or just the ramblings of a lunatic troll?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 11, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Evil Destroys Those that it Can not Control.
> To Hate is Evil.
> So, go ahead pick your poison.
> Enjoy your TDS that you don't think you suffer from.
> ...


I am not sure which media you are talking about, but I am guessing you might think it means something different than it does. And because of this are not aware how it is being used against you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2020)

*DOJ backtracks on Roger Stone prison sentence request*





The Justice Department will backtrack on its request that longtime President Trump confidant Roger Stone get up to nine years in prison, a senior department official said, contradicting its own federal prosecutors in a highly unusual and politically charged move.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *DOJ backtracks on Roger Stone prison sentence request*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Barr changed the person in charge of the Flynn and Stone cases.

https://lawandcrime.com/high-profile/political-tool-doj-immediately-intervenes-in-roger-stones-case-after-trump-flipped-out-on-twitter/


Was a bunch more tweets in the article


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Jesus! How can anyone support this blatant corruption? 


People who vote for him after hearing all of this shit are certainly too stupid to pay attention.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 11, 2020)

Don't smoke meff...


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2020)

Prosecutor in the Stone case has resigned!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2020)

Second Stone prosecutor has resigned


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2020)

rollitup said:


> People who vote for him after hearing all of this shit


that's the secret, keep it off FOX and these morons are clueless sheeple.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Prosecutor in the Stone case has resigned!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2020)

Third prosecutor has resigned rather than recommend reducing sentencing guidelines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2020)

Is anybody surprised? Donald could have just given clemency or even pardoned him and Flynn...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prosecutor In Roger Stone Case Resigns After DOJ Plans To Reduce Sentence | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*





The lead prosecutor in Roger Stone's criminal case, Aaron Zelinsky, abruptly resigned on Tuesday after the Justice Department said it planned to reduce the recommended sentence for the longtime Trump associate. Aired on 02/11/20.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2020)

All 4 prosecutors have resigned!

They showed more real courage rather than bend over for trump like republican Senators.

“Hey Mitch, got the Vaseline?


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 11, 2020)

It's satan....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2020)

*Every Prosecutor On Roger Case Quits In Protest After DOJ Lightens Sentencing Recommendation | MSNBC*





Every prosecutor in Roger Stone's criminal case abruptly resigned from the case on Tuesday after the Justice Department said it planned to reduce its recommended 7 to 9 years sentence for the longtime Trump ally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4477110


They could find a 666 birthmark on the top Donald's head if they removed the dead ferret on top of it and it wouldn't make any difference to "Christians" who support Trump. Donald could shoot Jesus on 5th avenue, or re-crucify him on the WH lawn and he wouldn't lose a vote among them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2020)

*Trump gives unreal response to mass quitting at DOJ after intervening in case*





BREAKING: Trump just responded to the mass quitting at the Department of Justice after he intervened in the Roger Stone case.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump gives unreal response to mass quitting at DOJ after intervening in case*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'I have the absolute right to do that, but didn't' is his way of saying yes I did it, but I have a couple people who are blocking for me that will get exposed protecting me before I have no choice but to admit it and say it doesn't matter, get over it.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 12, 2020)

.... not from the by-bull


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 13, 2020)

Quote of the day from Bloomberg.



"we know many of the same people in NY. Behind your back they laugh at you & call you a carnival barking clown. They know you inherited a fortune & squandered it with stupid deals and incompetence. "


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2020)

*Ex-U.S. Attorney Resigns After Trump Withdraws Her Treasury Nomination | Craig Melvin | MSNBC*





Former U.S. attorney Jessie Liu has resigned from her position at the Treasury Department after President Trump withdrew her nomination as a top official. Aired on 2/13/2020


----------



## 1212ham (Feb 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> All 4 prosecutors have resigned!
> 
> They showed more real courage rather than bend over for trump like republican Senators.
> 
> “Hey Mitch, got the Vaseline?


All 4 withdrew from the case, one resigned.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2020)

And so has the former prosecutor who was up for a nomination that was pulled yesterday


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 13, 2020)

I heard on NPR today that Trump had no involvement in this. 

nothing to see, move along.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2020)

*Trump contradicts himself on Giuliani and Ukraine, misleads on Vindman*





CNN's Daniel Dale says President Donald Trump contradicted himself when he told Geraldo Rivera that he sent his personal lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, to Ukraine when just months before he said that he didn't.
Dale also fact-checks Trump's comments about Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman and the the call with Ukraine.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 14, 2020)

What a cluster fick.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 14, 2020)

“The only time you want your chick to have acne is if it’s because she’s a teenager.” -Donald J. Trump (The Howard Stern Show, December 7, 2005)


----------



## spek9 (Feb 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> “The only time you want your chick to have acne is if it’s because she’s a teenager.” -Donald J. Trump (The Howard Stern Show, December 7, 2005)


A bunch of other timeless Trump quotes on love and relationships Right Here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2020)

No Rudy they just wanna see you in the witness stand, of a grand jury, a regular jury and congress, where you'll spill yer guts. Rudy might want to kill himself then though, cause they are also gonna want to see him in prison. Even a pardon from Donald won't help because he will have no 5th amendment protections and its squeal or prison anyway, he'll squeal.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rudy Giuliani: Democrats 'want to kill' me*








Rudy Giuliani: Democrats 'want to kill' me


President Trump’s personal attorney, Rudy Giuliani, insisted Democrats are out to get him for the unverified claims he is pushing about Ukraine and the Bidens.




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No Rudy they just wanna see you in the witness stand, of a grand jury, a regular jury and congress, where you'll spill yer guts. Rudy might want to kill himself then though, cause they are also gonna want to see him in prison. Even a pardon from Donald won't help because he will have no 5th amendment protections and its squeal or prison anyway, he'll squeal.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Rudy Giuliani: Democrats 'want to kill' me*
> 
> ...


He is afraid Trump is going to have Barr "Epstein" himself when he does land in the pokey.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2020)

Barr is directly involved with a lot of this shit as a witness and a criminal defendant, like I said, you're dealing with desperate people. Every legal eagle, the vast majority of lawyers and former prosecutors are pissed big time at Barr and if they end up as AG and filling the DOJ (most likely), if the republicans lose in november, they will be out for Bill's fucking scalp, he will go down with Donald.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Barr Installs Outside Prosecutor to Review Case Against Michael Flynn, Ex-Trump Adviser*
*Amid turmoil in the U.S. attorney’s office in Washington, the attorney general has also sent outside prosecutors to review other politically sensitive cases.*








Barr Installs Outside Prosecutor to Review Case Against Michael Flynn, Ex-Trump Adviser (Published 2020)


Amid turmoil in the U.S. attorney’s office in Washington, the attorney general has also sent outside prosecutors to review other politically sensitive cases.




www.nytimes.com





WASHINGTON — Attorney General William P. Barr has assigned an outside prosecutor to scrutinize the criminal case against President Trump’s former national security adviser Michael T. Flynn, according to people familiar with the matter.

The review is highly unusual and could trigger more accusations of political interference by top Justice Department officials into the work of career prosecutors.

*Mr. Barr has also installed a handful of outside prosecutors to broadly review the handling of other politically sensitive national-security cases in the U.S. attorney’s office in Washington, the people said. The team includes at least one prosecutor from the office of the United States attorney in St. Louis, Jeff Jensen, who is handling the Flynn matter, as well as prosecutors from the office of the deputy attorney general, Jeffrey A. Rosen.

Over the past two weeks, the outside prosecutors have begun grilling line prosecutors in the Washington office about various cases — some public, some not — including investigative steps, prosecutorial actions and why they took them, according to the people. They spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the sensitive internal deliberations.*

The Justice Department declined to comment.

The intervention has contributed a turbulent period for the prosecutor's’ office that oversees the seat of the federal government and some of the most politically sensitive investigations and cases — some involving President Trump’s friends and allies, and some his critics and adversaries.

This week, four line prosecutors quit the case against Roger Stone Jr., Mr. Trump’s close adviser, after Mr. Barr overruled their recommendation that a judge sentence him within sentencing guidelines. Mr. Barr’s intervention was preceded by criticism of the original sentencing recommendation by Mr. Trump and praised by him afterward, and Mr. Barr on Thursday publicly asked Mr. Trump to stop commenting about the Justice Department.

The moves amounted to imposing a secondary layer of monitoring and control over what career prosecutors have been doing in the Washington office. They are part of a broader turmoil in that office coinciding with Mr. Barr’s recent installation of a close aide, Timothy Shea, as interim United States attorney in the District of Columbia, after Mr. Barr maneuvered out the Senate-confirmed former top prosecutor in the office, Jessie K. Liu.

Mr. Flynn’s case was first brought by the special counsel’s office, who agreed to a plea deal on a charge of lying to investigators in exchange for his cooperation, before the Washington office took over the case when the special counsel shut down after concluding its investigation into Russia’s election interference.

Mr. Flynn’s case has been bogged down in recent months by his lawyers’ unfounded claims of prosecutorial misconduct; a judge has already rejected those accusations. Mr. Flynn then asked to withdraw his guilty plea, which he first entered in December 2017. His case has become a cause célèbre for Mr. Trump’s supporters.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2020)

*Barr privately ordered re-examination of Michael Flynn's case, US officials say*








Barr privately ordered re-examination of Michael Flynn's case, US officials say


Attorney General William Barr is ordering a re-examination of several high-profile cases, including that of former national security adviser Michael Flynn, US officials briefed on the matter say, in a move that could bring fresh scrutiny of the political motives behind actions at the Justice...




www.cnn.com





Washington (CNN)Attorney General William Barr is ordering a re-examination of several high-profile cases, including that of former national security adviser Michael Flynn, US officials briefed on the matter say, in a move that could bring fresh scrutiny of the political motives behind actions at the Justice Department.
US Attorney Jeffrey Jensen of St. Louis has been tasked with taking a second look at some aspects of the sensitive cases, one of the officials said. It was not clear which other cases were under review, and what form the reviews had taken.
The revelation, first reported by The New York Times, comes days after Barr's Justice Department undercut career prosecutors in the case of Donald Trump confidant Roger Stone to recommend a reduced sentence. The decision led four federal prosecutors to quit the case and invited fresh questions about the impartiality of Barr's Justice Department from political matters. On Wednesday, CNN reported that Barr had also been pressing for a sentence for Flynn that would spare him from prison.
Flynn, a retired Army lieutenant general who served as Trump's first national security adviser and resigned a month into the new administration, is awaiting sentencing after pleading guilty in 2017 to charges that he lied to the FBI about a conversation he had with the then-ambassador to Russia. The aftermath of the conversation, including Trump's encouragement of then-FBI Director James Comey to go easy on Flynn, led to the eventual appointment of former special counsel Robert Mueller.

Justice Department drops McCabe criminal investigation
In recent months, Flynn changed lawyers and has waged a campaign to portray himself as a victim of malicious prosecutors. He is asking a judge to dismiss his case or allow him to change his guilty plea to not guilty.
Flynn's new legal counsel has argued in court filings that the former national security adviser was ambushed in the January 2017 interview in an instance that was part of a larger pattern of abuses by the FBI. But a federal judge has rejected that claim and been harshly critical of Flynn's tactics.
The prospect of the Justice Department putting new scrutiny on the case would be a victory for Flynn and his legal team. It is also certain to please the President, who has maintained sympathy for his former aide and regularly claimed that cases emanating from the Mueller investigation were unjust.
Amid the fallout, Barr sought to distance himself from Trump's political pressure, giving an interview to ABC News on Thursday in which he issued a rare rebuke of the President's social media commentary on the Justice Department while defending his decision to go easier on Stone in advance of his sentencing.

Unprecedented walkout highlights DOJ friction with Barr
Justice Department prosecutors in the Flynn case, from both the DC US Attorney's Office and department headquarters, have recently suggested in filings that they are gearing up to counter Flynn's attempts to get out of his charge and smear the prosecutors. But typically that could be handled by another prosecutor in the Washington area.
Jensen, a former FBI agent who went on to serve as a federal prosecutor in the office he now leads, was nominated by Trump in 2017 and was confirmed later that year in the Senate.
Last year, Barr turned to another US attorney, John Durham of Connecticut, to review the origins of the Russia investigation. That has since turned into a criminal probe, and is said to be examining elements of the US intelligence agencies' role in the Russia investigation.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Barr privately ordered re-examination of Michael Flynn's case, US officials say*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barr's recent "insubordination" was staged.

A lame attempt to show that the DOJ isn't now Trump's personal gestapo. Be afraid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Barr's recent "insubordination" was staged.
> 
> A lame attempt to show that the DOJ isn't now Trump's personal gestapo. Be afraid.


Everybody seemed to immediately reach that same conclusion, Bill is fooling nobody but the fools and they vote for Trump anyway. It might also be the only way Barr could get through to Trump to STFU was on TV, like others before him. TV is where the lion's share of Donald's attention is and the only way for staff to reach him sometimes.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 14, 2020)

Thousands of Orange, Trump-Shaped Ecstasy Pills Seized in Germany


It's not the first time the president's mug has popped up on a batch of illicit drugs.




www.vice.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Barr's recent "insubordination" was staged.
> 
> A lame attempt to show that the DOJ isn't now Trump's personal gestapo. Be afraid.


Justice needs to be seen, but injustice needs to be hidden, Donald was blathering and blowing their cover.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Thousands of Orange, Trump-Shaped Ecstasy Pills Seized in Germany
> 
> 
> It's not the first time the president's mug has popped up on a batch of illicit drugs.
> ...


One dose turns ya into an egotistical asshole, works better than booze and causes brain damage too.
WARNING: Moral and ethical retardation may result from use, intellectual impairment is certain.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Everybody seemed to immediately reach that same conclusion, Bill is fooling nobody but the fools and they vote for Trump anyway. It might also be the only way Barr could get through to Trump to STFU was on TV, like others before him. TV is where the lion's share of Donald's attention is and the only way for staff to reach him sometimes.


"Ixnay on the ollusioncay"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "Ixnay on the ollusioncay"


Never did learn pig latin... but if ya mean "STFU yer making me look bad and fucking things up", I'll agree with the translation, shishhh!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "Ixnay on the ollusioncay"


Maybe Donald is really talking to Roger who might be getting antsy, Roger is determined to spend 0 cell time and Donald knows he had better cover Roger's back (Including the Nixon tattoo), he knows too much and can fight real dirty. Donald dare not throw Roger under the bus, he hasn't been in prison yet, but he will howl when the cell door slams behind him, Donald has a deadline with Roger and it's before the election..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2020)

*Chris Hayes: The Only Thing To Stop Trump Is Us | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “The thing stopping the President from doing whatever he wants are people mobilizing and organizing.” Aired on 02/14/20.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2020)

*How Organizers Plan To Do Something About Trump In 2020 | All In | MSNBC*





The way to beat Trump isn't by lamenting the way things are. It's by doing the hard work to change how they are. Chris Hayes talks to three organizers who are doing just that. Aired on 02/14/20.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2020)

*Monologue: Rich Daddy Pays For It | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Trump's interference in the Roger Stone trial and Michael Bloomberg's free-spending presidential campaign.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 15, 2020)

The Jenius is outwitted as always.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 15, 2020)

One of the kings jesters must have told him that quote because we all know the Jenius has a third grade reading level.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2020)

*Telling The Truth*





The Lincoln Project
In 2019, Lt. Col. Vindman, who was assigned to the White House’s National Security Council, complied with a federal subpoena and testified during the U.S. House of Representatives’ impeachment inquiry against President Trump. In his testimony, Lt. Col. Vindman discussed what he heard on Trump’s call with Ukraine’s President Zelenskyy. Vindman concluded, “I did not think it was proper to demand that a foreign government investigate a U.S. citizen, and I was worried about the implications for the U.S. government's support of Ukraine.” Since then, President Trump has repeatedly attacked Lt. Col. Vindman and his valiant service to the United States.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 16, 2020)

tRUmp will not leave office voluntarily when voted out,he will claim tampering with the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp will not leave office voluntarily when voted out,he will claim tampering with the election.


Will he claim the house and senate races were rigged too? Trump needs to be beat by a big margin and I figure turnout will be bigger than 2016 and that is never good for the GOP. I think when Donald is done using the republicans assholes in november they will be down on all fours crawling around in the dirt. The democrats are about to turn up the heat in the house and the courts will back them, I think the impeachment trial might have moved the courts more than the GOP senate, Trump and Barr's recent moves have only reinforced this view. The legal community is outraged at the Roger Stone shenanigans and judges read the papers, Roberts sat through a sham slam dunk impeachment trial with massive witness and jury intimidation and highly improper conduct by Trump's defense team and GOP politicians like Nunes & McConnell.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 16, 2020)

They out smarted the Jenius again.










'Somebody is making money off those ladders': Smugglers use 'camouflage' ladders to cross border wall


With evasion tactics again on the rise at the U.S. border, smugglers in Juárez have engineered a hard-to-detect ladder that blends in with the wall.



www.elpasotimes.com


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They out smarted the Jenius again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is probably going to be mad if he doesn't get his cut.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 16, 2020)

Hopefully after the election we can paint huge bullseyes on the wall and use it for A10 practice


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Hopefully after the election we can paint huge bullseyes on the wall and use it for A10 practice


Good idea, we should make a thread on what to do with it once he is gone.

Like a Berlin wall memorial, leave part of it up but have a door in it going into a muesum/ new immigrant intake center. I wouldn't even mind his name being on it if it helps people coming over the border looking to make a better life. His presidential library can even be in it, with books he can read, so the migrant children have something to color in as they are waiting for their parents to finish their paperwork.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Good idea, we should make a thread on what to do with it once he is gone.
> 
> Like a Berlin wall memorial, leave part of it up but have a door in it going into a muesum/ new immigrant intake center. I wouldn't even mind his name being on it if it helps people coming over the border looking to make a better life. His presidential library can even be in it, with books he can read, so the migrant children have something to color in as they are waiting for their parents to finish their paperwork.


Location, location, location. The Berlin Wall was much easier to reach.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Good idea, we should make a thread on what to do with it once he is gone.
> 
> Like a Berlin wall memorial, leave part of it up but have a door in it going into a muesum/ new immigrant intake center. I wouldn't even mind his name being on it if it helps people coming over the border looking to make a better life. His presidential library can even be in it, with books he can read, so the migrant children have something to color in as they are waiting for their parents to finish their paperwork.


Sell pieces of it to Trumpers and use the proceeds to help those separated and hurt by the illegal act of jailing refugees.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 16, 2020)

I really do believe things always benefit Putin's Russia and/or trump before our country and we who live here. I think Putin has the damning info on trump but I think trump knows that Putin can have anyone murdered anywhere as he has demonstrated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp will not leave office voluntarily when voted out,he will claim tampering with the election.


He will shut the election down after realizing that he's losing badly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> He will shut the election down after realizing that he's losing badly.


He might try, but America has had elections during the civil war and during the second, people won't obey, the states run elections and elect electors, he has little control over the process. If he calls or creates some kind of emergency to try it, it will be a fiasco. Only some red states would obey and they would be for Trump anyway, those states voting democrat would not comply with his decrees, he would only make it worse for himself.

It's as hard for Donald to shock or surprise people these days, as it is for him to get them to believe his lies, everybody expects Donald to go all out and use every dirty trick in the book. Donald is desperate, it's win or prison and not just for him either.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> He will shut the election down after realizing that he's losing *bigly*.


FIFY

SH420


----------



## spek9 (Feb 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Hopefully after the election we can paint huge bullseyes on the wall and use it for A10 practice


Why wait?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2020)

Here is another base for Bill Bar to cover, Donald has old Bill stretched kinda thin in this heat. There is a firestorm of protest growing in the legal community over the Stone affair among others and Barr's general conduct, BTW judges are kinda a part of that legal community too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Federal prosecutors weigh new charges that bring Lev Parnas investigation closer to Giuliani*








Federal prosecutors weigh new charges that bring Lev Parnas investigation closer to Giuliani


Federal prosecutors are weighing new charges against associates of Rudy Giuliani in connection with a company that paid him $500,000, according to people familiar with the investigation.




www.cnn.com





New York (CNN)Federal prosecutors are weighing new charges against associates of Rudy Giuliani in connection with a company that paid him $500,000, according to people familiar with the investigation.
Prosecutors with the US attorney's office for the Southern District of New York are considering whether to charge Giuliani associate Lev Parnas and at least one of his business partners with misleading potential investors for Fraud Guarantee, the Florida-based company that paid Giuliani, President Donald Trump's personal attorney, these people say. Parnas co-founded Fraud Guarantee with the idea of providing insurance to companies to protect against fraud.
The scrutiny of Fraud Guarantee brings the investigation closer to Giuliani, Trump's vocal defender, and raises questions about what role the former mayor played, if any, in the marketing of the company. A lawyer for Giuliani said his client never had any conversations about investor pitches or marketing with Parnas or his business partner David Correia.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2020)

I wonder if Rudy can be charged for lying to the DOJ or FBI when he is giving "evidence", everything would be documented and some future DOJ officials might be interested in what Rudy said to investigators and if he lied, thereby committing a federal felony.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Giuliani Giving Ukraine Data to Justice Department, Barr Says*

*Democrat Nadler demands information about ‘any communications’*
*Barr cautions that Ukraine reports must be vetted for accuracy*









Giuliani Giving Ukraine Data to Justice Department, Barr Says


Attorney General William Barr acknowledged for the first time Monday that President Donald Trump’s personal lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, has been giving the Justice Department information he collected in Ukraine, essentially bringing what was a stealth campaign into official government channels.




www.bloomberg.com





Attorney General William Barr acknowledged for the first time Monday that President Donald Trump’s personal lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, has been giving the Justice Department information he collected in Ukraine, essentially bringing what was a stealth campaign into official government channels.

Barr said, however, that information coming from Ukraine must be carefully vetted to ensure it is accurate and authentic.

“The DOJ has the obligation to have an open door to anybody who wishes to provide us information that they think is relevant,” Barr told reporters during a news conference in Washington. “We have to be very careful with respect to any information coming from Ukraine. There are a lot of agendas in the Ukraine, there are a lot of cross-currents and we can’t take anything we receive from the Ukraine at face value.”

But House Judiciary Chairman Jerrold Nadler quickly objected to the Justice Department’s arrangement with Giuliani, saying that it “raises serious questions about conflicts of interest -- both for the department, generally, and for you, specifically.”

“Given your creation of a new ‘intake process’ for Mr. Giuliani, it is all the more important that you provide a complete explanation for your decision to sidestep standard department practice,” Nadler wrote in a letter to Barr. Nadler, a New York Democrat, goes on to demand information, including “the dates of any communications between the Department and Mr. Giuliani regarding information relating to Ukraine or investigations of the Bidens.”

Read More: Giuliani’s Sidekick Parnas Traces Part of Money Trail to Ukraine

Barr didn’t specify what kind of information Giuliani, a former mayor of New York, has been providing. Giuiliani has previously said he had been collecting information about the activities of former Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter in Ukraine.

Giuliani’s efforts became a central factor in Trump’s impeachment for pressuring the Ukrainian government to announce investigations into the Bidens to help his re-election.

The president was acquitted by the Senate last week.

On Sunday, Senate Judiciary Chairman Lindsey Graham, a South Carolina Republican, said on CBS’s “Face the Nation” that he had spoken that morning to Barr and “he told me that they’ve created a process, that Rudy could give information and they would see if it’s verified.”


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2020)

In 2019, US retailers announced 9,302 store closings, a 59% jump from 2018 and the highest number since Coresight Research began tracking the data in 2012. So far this year, Macy's (M), Papyrus and others have announced store closings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> In 2019, US retailers announced 9,302 store closings, a 59% jump from 2018 and the highest number since Coresight Research began tracking the data in 2012. So far this year, Macy's (M), Papyrus and others have announced store closings.


That's a global phenomena, malls and some stores are on the rocks because of online retailing. The kind of small specialty stores located in malls mostly are very vulnerable to online competition and even Walmart is feeling the heat. The world changes my friend, things change and many don't like it, change causes suffering for some. The US is feeling it most acutely because it had the biggest and most developed retail market with long term internet usage in the society. It's another one of those things like shipping containers, automation, robots and AI that are making work obsolete for many and jobs harder to find. When a humanoid robot delivers your Amazon order, there won't be many folks working for a living and there will be lots of smart idle hands around with not much meaningful to do.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2020)

Robot Income isn't real money unless they are taxed to maintain commerce at the local level.

I cant wait for my first opportunity to bid on a home remodel for a family of Drones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Robot Income isn't real money unless they are taxed to maintain commerce at the local level.
> 
> I cant wait for my first opportunity to bid on a home remodel for a family of Drones.


It's gonna get worse before it gets better, it will be a rough road to the technological utopia, who is gonna pay a human 100k a year when a 200K robot will do the job 24/7. I'm waiting for a humanoid model that can run my garden! Been to a bank lately? I've been doing mine online for years and the only time I see the place is to pick up some cash in the lobby at the titless teller, they are cheaper than ones with tits too.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 18, 2020)

Investors Are Piling Into Stocks and Bonds. A ‘Twin Bubble’ Could Be in the Making.


Despite rising risks and valuations for both stocks and bonds, investors are finding it painful to stay on the sidelines. In denial about the coronavirus?



www.barrons.com


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2020)

A technician can monitor a room that has robots doing the machining of parts that dozens of machinists on three shifts may have done for years. AI and robots are eliminating millions fo jobs many that were skilled positions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> A technician can monitor a room that has robots doing the machining of parts that dozens of machinists on three shifts may have done for years. AI and robots are eliminating millions fo jobs many that were skilled positions.


Ya can't turn back the clock and business is ruthlessly competitive, we are all on a technological ride through time going to an unknown destination. Technology and trade makes us all richer, the future will see a more equitable distribution of that technological wealth as less people are required to generate it. Every spring during clean up there is a mountain of perfectly good stuff being thrown away from many households, my father's generation would have been appalled at the waste. Ordinary people live like this now while the .1% reaps the lion's share of the wealth, imagine a richer future world where only a small fraction of the people work or can. America will need healthcare, social programs and a national minimum income to stave off social unrest, there will be too many smart educated poor people to do otherwise in a democratic country.

Like I said it will be a rough ride until we get there and a lot of grief and trouble too, but if human civilization continues on its present technological arc, a technological utopia will arrive sooner or later. Economy means ecosystem and the small fish and plankton have to do well for the big fish to survive.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229934184128364545


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2020)

*Trump Hush Money Case Seen In New Light After New Reports On Barr | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow looks at how the SDNY investigation surrounding hush money payments to women who claimed to have had affairs with Donald Trump suddenly dissipated, and compares that timeline to new reporting on pressure Bill Barr has been exerting on U.S. attorneys, including SDNY. Aired on 02/18/20.

*DOJ Memo Shows Barr's Lid On Reported Giuliani Investigation | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow looks at a newly released DOJ memo that shows all Ukraine-related investigations being consolidated in such a way that even investigations already in progress, like those the SDNY is reportedly conducting of Rudy Giuliani now have to be processed through Main Justice. Aired on 02/18/20.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2020)

*Expected Case Against Deutsche Bank Disappeared In Trump Transition | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





David Enrich, New York Times finance editor and author of Dark Towers, talks with Rachel Maddow about an expected criminal case against Deutsche Bank in connection with a Russian money laundering scandal that mysteriously disappeared once Donald Trump came into office. Aired on 02/18/20.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2020)

*Lawrence & Rachel Question Reports That Barr May Leave DOJ Over Trump Tweets | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Lawrence O’Donnell and Rachel Maddow react with skepticism to new reporting that suggests Barr is considering resigning over Trump’s tweets about DOJ investigations, believing that this is more of a public relations campaign for Barr than an actual decision he’s considering. Aired on 02/18/20.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 19, 2020)

His supporters will be mad.








Walmart Workers Reportedly Are Bracing for Job Cuts


Walmart workers are bracing for job cuts as the retailer rolls out its ‘Great Workplace’ program, a sweeping overhaul of how the company staffs its big-box stores.




www.thestreet.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2020)

*Top Pentagon policy official resigns at Trump's request*





The Pentagon's top policy official John Rood resigned at the request of President Donald Trump, according to a copy of his resignation letter obtained by CNN.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2020)

Another day, another scandal...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Julian Assange: Trump 'offered pardon for Russia denial'*








Dana Rohrabacher denies offering Assange a pardon from Trump


Dana Rohrabacher denies a claim he offered a White House clemency deal to the Wikileaks founder.



www.bbc.com





A witness in Julian Assange's extradition hearing will claim President Donald Trump offered the Wikileaks founder a pardon if he said Russia was not involved in leaking emails during the US election.

Assange's barrister revealed the claim at Westminster Magistrates' Court ahead of an extradition hearing next week.

District Judge Vanessa Baraitser ruled the witness's evidence admissible.

The White House said the claim is "a complete fabrication and a total lie".

Assange is facing extradition to the US on 18 charges over leaked diplomatic cables.

He faces up to 175 years in prison if found guilty.

His barrister, Edward Fitzgerald QC, told the court there was evidence alleging that former US Republican Congressman Dana Rohrabacher made the pardon offer.

Mr Rohrabacher visited the Ecuadorian embassy in August 2017, where Assange was staying, he said.

At the time, Russia was widely suspected of stealing embarrassing Democratic National Committee (DNC) emails, which were published during the 2016 election by Wikileaks - although Mr Assange has denied this.


Profile: Julian Assange
A timeline of the Julian Assange saga
Sweden drops Assange rape investigation
Mr Fitzgerald said a statement from Assange's lawyer Jennifer Robinson shows "Mr Rohrabacher going to see Mr Assange and saying, on instructions from the president, he was offering a pardon or some other way out, if Mr Assange... said Russia had nothing to do with the DNC leaks."

Responding to the claims, White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham said: "The President barely knows Dana Rohrabacher other than he's an ex-congressman. He's never spoken to him on this subject or almost any subject.

"It is is a complete fabrication and a total lie."

Mr Trump has previously praised Mr Rohrabacher as "a great congressman" who "works hard and is respected by all".

The Wall Street Journal reported in 2017 that Mr Rohrabacher had contacted the White House in an attempt to secure a pardon for Mr Assange.

The paper said that, under Mr Rohrabacher's terms, Mr Assange was required to provide "proof" that Russia was not the source of hacked emails published by Wikileaks during the 2016 US election.

In 2018, the US Department of Justice charged 12 Russian intelligence officers with hacking emails from the DNC and the Hillary Clinton presidential campaign, as part of a plot to influence the outcome of the election.

The department charged 12 Russian intelligence officers with the hack.

The 18 charges faced by Assange include conspiring to commit computer intrusion, and relate to the publication of hundreds of thousands of classified documents leaked by former US army intelligence analyst Chelsea Manning a decade ago.

His extradition hearing is due to begin at Woolwich Crown Court on Monday, starting with a week of legal argument.

It is then due to be adjourned before resuming on May 18 with three weeks of evidence.

Assange has been held on remand in Belmarsh prison since last September, after serving a 50-week jail sentence for breaching bail conditions.

He went into the Ecuadorian embassy in 2012 to avoid extradition to Sweden on allegations of sexual offences, which he always denied and which were later dropped.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2020)

*Trump Takes Up Call for Barr to ‘Clean House’ at Justice Dept.*
With a series of retweets, President Trump kept up attacks on federal law enforcement agencies, despite pleas from the attorney general.








Trump Takes Up Call for Barr to ‘Clean House’ at Justice Dept. (Published 2020)


With a series of retweets, President Trump kept up attacks on federal law enforcement agencies, despite pleas from the attorney general.




www.nytimes.com





WASHINGTON — Ignoring appeals from his attorney general to stop tweeting about the Justice Department, President Trump renewed his attacks on the agency on Wednesday, demanding “JUSTICE” for himself and all future presidents.


> There must be JUSTICE. This can never happen to a President, or our Country, again! https://t.co/5epW4JPYkF
> — Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) February 19, 2020


With a series of retweets, Mr. Trump appeared to embrace the suggestion that Attorney General William P. Barr “clean shop” at the department. And the president promoted the idea of naming a special counsel to investigate what Tom Fitton, the head of the conservative nonprofit Judicial Watch, described as a “seditious conspiracy” at the department and the F.B.I.
A day earlier, Mr. Barr was, according to some of his associates, considering a different sort of shop cleaning: If his boss did not stop meddling with Justice Department investigations, he was said to be considering his own future.

For more than a week, the president has been publicly open about his view of the case against his longtime friend and adviser Roger J. Stone Jr. And the notion that Mr. Barr might leave his post over Mr. Trump’s commentary did not appear to quiet the president.

Mr. Stone was convicted in November of seven felonies for obstructing a congressional investigation into whether the Trump campaign had ties to Russia. At the time, Mr. Trump said his friend’s conviction was evidence of a double standard in the justice system.

Last week, a day after prosecutors filed a routine recommendation for Mr. Stone’s sentencing, Mr. Trump called it “horrible and very unfair.” Hours after that, Mr. Barr intervened to lower the sentencing recommendation, drawing public praise from the president while spurring fears that the Justice Department was bowing to White House influence.
This led four prosecutors to quit the Stone case, drawing a lashing from Mr. Trump who said they “cut and run” and were part of the special counsel team’s “investigation that was illegal.”
Amid outrage over the prosecutors’ departures, Mr. Barr took the extraordinary step of going on national television to send a message to the president: “It’s time to stop the tweeting about Department of Justice criminal cases.”

Mr. Trump has also questioned the decisions of the federal judge overseeing the Stone case. And on Tuesday, he spoke highly of Mr. Barr’s integrity while simultaneously undermining his authority. Mr. Trump said, “I’m actually, I guess, the chief law enforcement officer of the country.”
Mr. Stone’s sentencing is scheduled for Thursday.
Mr. Barr’s ability to protect the Justice Department from Mr. Trump’s influence was a concern of critics when Mr. Trump announced his nomination.
Since then, critics say, Mr. Barr has all but proved their fears. Mr. Barr oversaw an administrative-review-turned-criminal inquiry into the origins of the 2016 Russia investigation, an investigation Mr. Trump had been demanding for months. Mr. Barr reviewed and decided not to pursue a criminal referral about the president’s campaign finance violations regarding Ukraine, dealings that ultimately led to Mr. Trump’s impeachment last year. And Mr. Barr summarized the findings of the special counsel inquiry, led by Robert S. Mueller III, in a manner that was favorable to Mr. Trump — leaving out details about the instances in which Mr. Trump may have obstructed justice.
Mr. Trump acknowledged on Tuesday that his running commentary on the Stone case was making Mr. Barr’s job harder, but he gave no indication that he would back off.
Asked about pardoning Mr. Stone after the president granted clemency to several white-collar criminals on Tuesday — decisions he said were made based on advice from friends and business associates — Mr. Trump said, “I haven’t given it any thought.”
He added: “In the meantime, he’s going through a process. But I think he’s been treated very unfairly.”


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> His supporters will be mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a reason China requires those asshole to be Union.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2020)

Here's one for the Trumpers, you can join this guy's cult, at least he's honest about it...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Indian man prays to life-size statue of Donald Trump, his ‘god’*








Indian man prays to life-size statue of Donald Trump, his ‘god’


“Instead of praying to other gods, I started praying to him,” Bussa Krishna said, calling the president “my god.”




nypost.com





An Indian man is so convinced President Trump is his “god,” he has a life-size statue as a shrine in his garden — and offers him daily prayers.

“Instead of praying to other gods, I started praying to him,” Bussa Krishna said, calling the president “my god, Donald Trump.”

“My love for him has transformed into reverence.”

Krishna, 37, started worshiping Trump four years ago when he says he came to him in a dream, hiring 15 laborers to work with him for a month to make the 6-foot statue in his village in the southern state of Telangana.

“He is like a god to me, that is the reason I had his statue built,” he told New Delhi TV (NDTV) of his shrine showing Trump in a red tie and blue suit with his right arm raised in a wave.

“Every Friday I fast for Trump’s long life. I also carry his picture and pray to him before commencing any work,” he told the station.

Krishna, who lives alone, is now known locally as Trump Krishna, and his statue-adorned house has been dubbed Trump House.

“The villagers never objected to it but appreciated his devotion,” his friend Ramesh Reddy told NDTV.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2020)

Joining millions of American evangelicals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2020)

*Lawmakers were briefed that Russia is looking to help Trump win in 2020*








Russia is looking to help Trump win in 2020, election security official told lawmakers


The intelligence community's top election security official delivered a briefing to lawmakers last week warning them that the intelligence community believes Russia is already taking steps to interfere in the 2020 election with the goal of helping President Donald Trump win, three sources...




www.cnn.com





Washington (CNN)The intelligence community's top election security official delivered a briefing to lawmakers last week warning them that the intelligence community believes Russia is already taking steps to interfere in the 2020 election with the goal of helping President Donald Trump win, a source familiar with the matter tells CNN.
House Republicans got very upset during the briefing delivered by election security official Shelby Pierson, the source said.
The New York Times, which first reported the February 13 briefing, said that afterwards, Trump chastised outgoing acting Director of National Intelligence Joseph Maguire for allowing the briefing to take place. Trump was concerned the Democrats present would use it against him, reported the Times, citing people familiar with the exchange.
On Wednesday, Trump announced he was naming Richard Grenell, a staunch loyalist and current US ambassador to Germany, as acting DNI despite him not having experience in intelligence. Two administration officials told the Times the timing of the Grenell announcement and Russia intelligence report is coincidental.


_This story is breaking and will be updated._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2020)

*It seems Trump fired his intelligence chief when he heard that he shared this information with congress,* that's why he just appointed the new guy DNI with no experience and no brain! This is a very sensitive and crucial position being filled by an unqualified and incompetent asshole who is now the boss over all the national intelligence assets.

*



House Republicans got very upset during the briefing, another source said.

Click to expand...

*


> After the briefing, Trump became upset with outgoing acting Director of National Intelligence Joseph Maguire, a source familiar with the matter told CNN. Trump was concerned the Democrats present would use the briefing against him, reported the Times, citing people familiar with the exchange.
> On Wednesday, Trump announced he was naming Richard Grenell, a staunch loyalist and current US ambassador to Germany, as acting DNI despite him not having experience in intelligence.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia Is Aiding Pres. Trump In 2020 Election, According To The New York Times | MTP Daily | MSNBC*


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *It seems Trump fired his intelligence chief when he heard that he shared this information with congress,* that's why he just appointed the new guy DNI with no experience and no brain! This is a very sensitive and crucial position being filled by an unqualified and incompetent asshole who is now the boss over all the national intelligence assets.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Russia Is Aiding Pres. Trump In 2020 Election, According To The New York Times | MTP Daily | MSNBC*


Wowza! This needs its own thread, want to do the honors DIY


Edit:
lmao, also should be in the no shit sherlock file at this point that he is being helped by the Russians, but him firing the acting DNI because he reported it to the House is the real story. It is good that they are pulling away the blanket however.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Wowza! This needs its own thread, want to do the honors DIY
> 
> 
> Edit:
> lmao, also should be in the no shit sherlock file at this point that he is being helped by the Russians, but him firing the acting DNI because he reported it to the House is the real story. It is good that they are pulling away the blanket however.


Go for it, it's just one of many scandals. Maybe a good long thread with a long life that would be frequently updated would be: "The Many Scandals of Donald Trump", it would be at the top of the pack with constant updates.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> "The Many Scandals of Donald Trump"


I vote for "The Never-Ending Scandal That Is Donald Trump" as the thread's title.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 20, 2020)

I was thinking something about the Russian election interference showing up in the news feed and not being burried. This is a great one to keep churning, but it is hard to search for individual stories in here.


Edit: I just did a quick copy of the AP news so it is in the feed, I did like your guys titles though if you wanted to make a new thread like this one about Trump wrongdoings in general to use now that Trump is impeached.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2020)

Another day, another scandal...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Under Investigation For His Farm Bailout Scheme*





The Government Accountability Office has launched an investigation into the payouts from Trump’s farm bailout, as it appears that many qualifying small farmers were shut out of the program in favor of larger mega-corporate farmers. This was not what the program was supposed to do, and the GAO wants to find out why this turned into a bailout for the wealthy elite. Ring of Fire’s Farron Cousins discusses this.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2020)

*Every Trump Financial Thread Pulled Results In Scandal | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow runs through the litany of Donald Trump scandals, many of which resulted in someone going to jail, that began when a journalist or investigator chose a thread of Trump's financials to follow. Aired on 02/18/20.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Every Trump Financial Thread Pulled Results In Scandal | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a really great segment she did.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231211805512355841


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2020)

Knew this was coming, the Jenius thinks smoking marijuana makes you dumb.










Trump administration doubles down on anti-marijuana position


Donald Trump previously supported states considering marijuana legalization, but that could be changing.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Knew this was coming, the Jenius thinks smoking marijuana makes you dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just more chaos, he will lose some pot smokers, most of the Trumper dummies on RIU will still vote for him in spite of it though, they fuck themselves all the time anyway. With the majority of states legalizing this should be interesting. It will lose Donald votes and that's a good thing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2020)

It makes perfect sense, he makes his religious cult happy calling for the end of the devils lettuce, and he can get kickbacks from drug cartels for helping the black market.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2020)

Business Insider has a great picture of a float in a German parade.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2020)

“There is a Bear in the woods.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2020)

*What Would Happen if Trump Refused to Leave Office?*
*A peaceful transfer of power is necessary for American democracy to survive.*
FEBRUARY 22, 2020








What Would Happen If Trump Refused to Leave Office?


A peaceful transfer of power is necessary for American democracy to survive.




www.theatlantic.com





If Donald Trump is defeated in November 2020, his presidency will end on January 20, 2021. If he is reelected, then, barring other circumstances such as removal from office, his administration will terminate on the same day in 2025. In either of these scenarios, Trump would cease to be president immediately upon the expiration of his term. But what if he won’t leave the White House.

The American Constitution spells out how the transfer of power is supposed to work. Article II provides that the president “shall hold his office for the term of four years.” The 20th Amendment says that the president’s and vice president’s terms “shall end at noon on the 20th day of January … and the terms of their successors shall then begin.” Of course, a president may be reelected to a second four-year term, but under the 22nd Amendment, “no person shall be elected to the office of president more than twice.”

Read: Trump’s second term

For nearly 250 years, presidents have respected the law. Even when electoral defeat has been unexpected and ignominious, presidents have passed the baton without acrimony. In a sense, perhaps this is the central achievement of the American system: to have transferred power peacefully from one leader to the next, without heredity to guide the way.

That a president would defy the results of an election has long been unthinkable; it is now, if not an actual possibility, at the very least something Trump’s supporters joke about. As the former Arkansas Governor Mike Huckabee tweeted, President Trump “will be eligible for a 3rd term due to the illegal attempts by Comey, Dems, and media , et al attempting to oust him as @POTUS so that’s why I was named to head up the 2024 re-election.” A good troll though it may have been, Huckabee is not the first person to suggest that Trump might not leave when his presidency ends.

In May, the faith leader Jerry Falwell Jr. tweeted an apparent reference to the completed investigation of Special Counsel Robert Mueller into Russian election interference. “I now support reparations,” he wrote. “Trump should have 2 yrs added to his 1st term as pay back for time stolen by this corrupt failed coup.” Trump retweeted Falwell’s post.

One of Trump’s former confidants, Michael Cohen, has suggested that Trump won’t leave. In his congressional testimony before heading to prison, Trump’s former attorney said, “Given my experience working for Mr. Trump, I fear that if he loses the election in 2020, there will never be a peaceful transition of power.”


Trump himself has joked about staying in office beyond his term, and even for life. In December, Trump told a crowd at a Pennsylvania rally that he will leave office in “five years, nine years, 13 years, 17 years, 21 years, 25 years, 29 years …” He added that he was joking to drive the media “totally crazy.” Just a few days earlier, Trump had alluded to his critics in a speech, “A lot of them say, ‘You know he’s not leaving’ … So now we have to start thinking about that because it’s not a bad idea.” This is how propaganda works. Say something outrageous often enough and soon it no longer sounds shocking.

Refusal to leave office is rare, but not unheard of. In the past decade, presidents in democracies such as Moldova, Sri Lanka, the Democratic Republic of Congo, and Gambia have refused to leave office, sometimes leading to bloodshed. In 2016, Joseph Kabila decided not to step down after three five-year terms as the president of Congo, announcing that he would delay the election for two years so that a census could be conducted. His decision was met with mass protests in which 50 people were killed by government security forces. Still, he followed through and an election took place in 2018. He left office thereafter.


Elected officials in the U.S. have also refused to step down, albeit from lower offices than the presidency. In 1874, a Texas governor locked himself in the basement of the state capitol building after losing his reelection bid. The saga began when Republican Governor Edmund J. Davis lost the 1873 election by a resounding 2-to-1 ratio to his Democratic challenger, Richard Coke, and claimed that the election had been tainted with fraud and intimidation. A court case made its way to the state’s supreme court. All three justices, each of whom had been appointed by the incumbent Davis, ruled that the election was unconstitutional and invalid. Democrats called upon the public to disregard the court’s decision, and proceeded with plans for Coke’s inauguration. On January 15, 1874, Coke arrived at the state capitol with a sheriff’s posse, and was sworn in to office while Davis barricaded himself downstairs with state troopers. The next day, Davis requested federal troops from President Ulysses S. Grant. Grant refused, and Davis finally stepped down three days later.

In 1946, Georgia endured the “Three Governors Crisis,” when the governor-elect died before taking office. Three men—the outgoing governor, the son of the governor-elect and the lieutenant governor-elect—each claimed a right to the office. The state assembly voted for the governor-elect’s son to take charge, but the outgoing governor refused to leave, so both men physically occupied the governor’s office. The outgoing governor yielded when the governor-elect’s son had the locks changed. The state supreme court finally decided in favor of the lieutenant governor-elect three months later.
The closest thing to a refusal to leave office that the U.S. presidency has experienced was Franklin D. Roosevelt’s break with tradition by seeking a third term. Roosevelt rejected the norm set by George Washington, and followed by successive presidents, to step down after two terms. FDR was elected to a third and even a fourth term, but concern about a permanent executive led to the ratification of the 22nd Amendment in 1951, limiting presidents to two terms.

If Trump were inclined to overstay his term, the levers of power work in favor of removal. Because the president immediately and automatically loses his constitutional authority upon expiration of his term or after removal through impeachment, he would lack the power to direct the U.S. Secret Service or other federal agents to protect him. He would likewise lose his power, as the commander in chief of the armed forces, to order a military response to defend him. In fact, the newly minted president would possess those presidential powers. If necessary, the successor could direct federal agents to forcibly remove Trump from the White House. Now a private citizen, Trump would no longer be immune from criminal prosecution, and could be arrested and charged with trespassing in the White House. While even former presidents enjoy Secret Service protection, agents presumably would not follow an illegal order to protect one from removal from office.
Although Trump’s remaining in office seems unlikely, a more frightening—and plausible—scenario would be if his defeat inspired extremist supporters to engage in violence. One could imagine a world in which Trump is defeated in the 2020 election, and he immediately begins tweeting that the election was rigged. Or consider the possibility, albeit remote, that a second-term Trump is removed from office through impeachment, and rails about his ouster as a coup. His message would be amplified by right-wing media. If his grievances hit home with even a few people inclined toward violence, deadly acts of violence, or even terrorist attacks against the new administration, could result.

Derek Thompson: The 2020 election will break history
Ultimately, the key to the peaceful transfer of power is the conduct of the outgoing leader himself. America has thus far been lucky in that regard. After voluntarily relinquishing the presidency after his second term, Washington took measures to demonstrate the peaceful transfer of power. He attended the inauguration of his successor, John Adams, and insisted on walking behind Adams after the ceremony to display his subservience to the new president. Through this example, the citizenry was able to accept that the power of the presidency now resided in its new occupant.


More recently, upon leaving office after a heated campaign, George H. W. Bush left behind a letter to welcome Bill Clinton into the White House on January 20, 1993. It concluded, “You will be our president when you read this note. I wish you well. I wish your family well. Your success now is our country’s success. I am rooting hard for you. Good luck.” Imagining such a gracious note from the current occupant of the White House to his successor is difficult.

But if Trump should fail in his final duty as president to transfer power peacefully, the nation’s laws, norms, and institutions will be responsible for carrying out the will of the electorate. Should those fail too, then the American experiment’s greatest achievement will come to a grinding halt, and with it the hope that a republic can ever be kept.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Business Insider has a great picture of a float in a German parade.


It really is deplorable.
*Russia kicks off New Year with hike in minimum wage*
**


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> It really is deplorable.
> *Russia kicks off New Year with hike in minimum wage*
> *View attachment 4486894*


Thought trump looked a bit tattered at Helsinki.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Knew this was coming, the Jenius thinks smoking marijuana makes you dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going total anti drug will boost the religious vote.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 23, 2020)

What else do the religious need? Religion back in school.


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 23, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Going total anti drug will boost the religious vote.


GOP is going after clean needle programs as well, smart huh?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 23, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> What else do the religious need? Religion back in school.


Control over women's uteruses too don't forget.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 23, 2020)

Actions have consequences. Hepatitis etc. That is what the religious groups as well as the "elite" would say. Bad genetics would be the alpha humans explanation.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2020)

Legalization is a winning issue that could take some trump supporters. 
Biden open to a Republican for VP is just fucking nuts.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Legalization is a winning issue that could take some trump supporters.
> Biden open to a Republican for VP is just fucking nuts.


Phishing expedition. Gotta have the data.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Legalization is a winning issue that could take some trump supporters.
> Biden open to a Republican for VP is just fucking nuts.


He will just tell the members of his cult that will believe him that it is fake news and they will believe it.

Also what do you except him t say when asked in a town hall if he would consider a Republican as a VP when he is trying to bring the country together after 4 years of Trump cultist and Bernie purity tests (minus NRA and Russians)?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2020)

Wishy washy Dems have been so afraid to offend conservatives for too damn long.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Wishy washy Dems have been so afraid to offend conservatives for too damn long.


Trump held up a mirror to a lot of them that let them see how they are on the wrong side of history. 

Joe got an impossible question and instead of saying fuck them, hell no, they deserve to rot, he decided we are all Americans and to not break out the pitchforks. Who ever ends up as the Democratic nominee for President needs to win as many Senate and House seats as Democratspossible in 2020 to get anything done.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2020)

I don't like this arrogant prick, but if he ends up in America, Roger will be a witness in the trial or grand jury, Donald better make sure he isn't pardoned first.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Julian Assange put US sources at ‘grave and imminent risk,’ prosecutors say*








Julian Assange put US sources at ‘grave and imminent risk,’ prosecutors say


Wikileaks founder Julian Assange needs to face justice in the US, because his leaks put secret sources in “grave and imminent risk” — with some even disappearing, prosecutors said.




nypost.com





WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange needs to face justice in the US, because his leaks put secret sources at “grave and imminent risk” — with some even disappearing, prosecutors said during opening statements in his extradition case Monday.

Assange’s attorney said in the UK court hearing that the journalist would not get a fair trial in the US, where he faces a maximum sentence of 175 years for violating espionage laws and poses a clear suicide risk.

However, James Lewis, representing the US government, insisted Assange should not be protected as a free-speech champion but treated as a “straightforward” criminal who put lives at risk with “one of the largest compromises of classified information in the history of the United States.”

Assange’s work also helped America’s enemies — with WikiLeaks documents found in al Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden’s compound after he was killed in Pakistan, Woolwich Crown Court was told.

“What Mr. Assange seems to defend by freedom of speech is not the publication of the classified materials but the publication of the names of the sources, the names of people who had put themselves at risk to assist the United States and its allies,” Lewis told the court.

Hundreds of people across the world had to be warned after the 2010 dump of hundreds of thousands of secret military documents and diplomatic cables, Lewis said.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2020)

*Assange fight draws in Trump's new intel chief*
Lawyers for the WikiLeaks founder plan to use newly obtained recordings and screenshots to argue that Assange's prosecution is political in nature.








Assange fight draws in Trump's new intel chief


Lawyers for the WikiLeaks founder plan to use newly obtained recordings and screenshots to argue that Assange's prosecution is political in nature.




www.politico.com





Attorneys for Julian Assange, who is fighting a U.S. extradition request on espionage and computer hacking charges, plan to introduce evidence in the WikiLeaks founder’s extradition hearing involving President Donald Trump’s new intel chief Richard Grenell.

Gareth Peirce, a lawyer representing Assange in his extradition proceedings in London, plans to argue this week that the process to try to extradite her client was abused from early on. Representatives for Assange’s defense team say they expect to introduce recordings and screenshots of communications of a close Grenell associate, including a secondhand claim that Grenell was acting on the president’s orders.


Grenell’s sudden embroilment in Assange’s extradition fight comes at an inconvenient time, as Democrats and national security veterans criticize him as ill-suited and unqualified to be the acting director of national intelligence. And it threatens to spotlight his close relationship with President Trump, feeding the widespread perception that the president is politicizing intelligence work for partisan ends.


At the heart of the Assange team’s argument is an ABC News report from last April alleging that, while serving as Trump’s ambassador to Germany, Grenell told Assange’s Ecuadorean hosts that the U.S. government would not pursue the death penalty for Assange if Ecuador allowed British officials to enter its embassy in London and arrest him.

Assange’s legal team will claim that Grenell’s role was more extensive than previously known, and that it corrupted the extradition process early on. The suggestion will be that the U.S. was so desperate to get Assange in its custody that American officials, via Grenell, agreed in advance to take a particular sentence off the table before even allowing a trial and sentencing to play out.

The WikiLeaks founder’s attorneys are also expected to present evidence that they believe shows Trump explicitly tasked Grenell with making the offer, thereby politicizing the process. One of Assange’s lawyers, Edward Fitzgerald, hinted at this argument in his opening statement on Monday, when he said that Assange’s prosecution was “not motivated by genuine concerns for criminal justice but politics.”

The evidence submitted this week will include new materials submitted to Assange’s legal team by political activist and journalist Cassandra Fairbanks, a staunch defender of Assange who has worked for the Russian state-run news site Sputnik and the far-right outlet Gateway Pundit. She is expected to be listed as a formal witness in the case.

Fairbanks recorded two phone calls she had with one of Grenell’s close associates, Arthur Schwartz, and took screenshots of their conversations about Assange and Grenell. She also gave the materials to the nonprofit transparency group Property of the People, which provided them to Politico.

The screenshots and phone calls span from October 2018 to September 2019. In them, Schwartz tells Fairbanks that Grenell was “taking orders from the president” when he got involved in facilitating Assange’s arrest and urges her not to disclose what she’s been told about Grenell’s role in the process.

But Schwartz appeared to grow frustrated and fearful after Fairbanks tweeted, on Sept. 10, 2019, that Grenell “was the one who worked out the deal for Julian Assange’s arrest.”

“I don’t want to go to jail,” Schwartz told Fairbanks in a September 2019 phone call, accusing her of posting “classified information” in the tweet. Fairbanks posted the tweet around the time Grenell’s name was being floated to replace John Bolton as Trump’s national security adviser.

“Please. I’m begging you,” Schwartz says in the recording. “They look at you, they see that we speak, that’s bad.”

Grenell’s entry into the legal fight over Assange highlights the fact that, in since-deleted tweets from 2016, he promoted the WikiLeaks disclosures targeting Democrats; later, in April 2017, then-CIA Director Mike Pompeo labeled the group a "hostile intelligence service" aided by Russia.

And the suggestion that one of Grenell’s close associates who was not in government may have been privy to conversations surrounding a sensitive law enforcement operation will likely raise more questions about his fitness to lead the entire U.S. intelligence community. A spokesperson for the Office of the Director of National Intelligence did not return a request for comment.

It’s not clear whether Schwartz was actually privy to anything classified, or whether Grenell told Schwartz anything about his involvement in Assange’s arrest. “I highly doubt I would tell her anything real, accurate or of any importance,” Schwartz told Politico, adding that Fairbanks is “not someone that I trust.”

“I barely remember that conversation,” Schwartz said. “I remember that she was slinging mud at a friend of mine on social media and I wanted her to stop. Knowing that she’s not too bright and easily manipulated, I threw a bunch of nonsense at her that I thought would get her to stop. And she did stop.” Schwartz also said he did not recall chatting with Fairbanks over Signal, a secure messaging app.

In a written timeline Fairbanks provided to Assange’s legal team that was also obtained by Politico, Fairbanks said Schwartz told her on October 30, 2018—two weeks before prosecutors accidentally revealed in a court filing that DOJ had secretly filed criminal charges against Assange, and nearly six months before Assange was arrested—that the U.S. government would be going into the embassy to arrest him, and implied that Ecuador would allow it to happen.

That same month, Grenell had secured Ecuador’s cooperation with the arrest, via the pledge for no death penalty—but his role was not revealed publicly until ABC News did so in April 2019.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2020)

*Robert Reich: 5 Ways William Barr is Turning America Into a Dictatorship*





William Barr was installed as Attorney General specifically to turn the Department of Justice into an arm of the Trump Cover up. And we’ve seen him do exactly that. Barr has corrupted and politicized the Department of Justice, working hand in hand with Donald Trump to bend federal law enforcement to the president’s will. Former Secretary of Labor Robert Reich breaks down the myriad ways Barr is helping Trump turn our democracy into a dictatorship.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 25, 2020)

Assange doesn't want to get Epstein'ed in an American Jail by Trump and Barr.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2020)

*Representative Adam Schiff on Ending our National Nightmare*





Rep. Adam Schiff talks about the impeachment trial, how his daily life has changed in the last year, the positive and negative response he gets when out in public, Donald Trump’s assault on the rule of law, Devin Nunes devoting his time to defending Trump, Mitt Romney voting his conscience, meeting Donald Trump and getting out to vote in November.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 26, 2020)

I have serious misgivings concerning trump’s mental capacity to appreciate what is going on with this virus. 
We go to war with the leader we have,
Not the leader we wish we had.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I have serious misgivings concerning trump’s mental capacity to appreciate what is going on with this virus.
> We go to war with the leader we have,
> Not the leader we wish we had.


Yep,

Trump and his Republicans treat reality as if it were a political issue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2020)

*Jake Tapper Thinks Trump Learned the Wrong Lesson from His Impeachment*





*Jake Tapper Says Russia Is Succeeding in Sowing Chaos in the 2020 Election*


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 27, 2020)

He knows how people think. Or his manipulators.








Trump says 'quite a bit' of sell-off is fear a Democrat will win election, along with coronavirus


- Trump said that he believes the stock market will recover its steep losses and said that fears a Democrat could win the election contributed to the sell-off. - "I think the financial markets are very upset when they look at the Democrat candidates standing on that stage making fools out of...




news.google.com


----------



## hillbill (Feb 27, 2020)

We have the most inept, corrupt and incompetent administration ever with this fucking drama queen in charge.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

Glovelove said:


> Prepping is not very democratic lol. The far left is the party of free stuff,taking from the wealthy and giving to the poor,sharing everything including bathrooms haha.
> @doublejj you sure about that statement "vote Republicans out"
> Digging foxholes with a trencher sounds alot like trumps wall,why would a staunch democrat like yourself want to keep people from coming to your land?
> Dont worry ,I'm sure buckles locks his door every night and has nightmares of some Russian troll asshat breaking it down to smash his face in lol.
> ...


you still around knucklehead?....when thump sends you that $1000 I sure hope you find the wealthy person he stole it from and return it.....


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2020)

efi2 said:


> Your intelligence is scary
> How many participation awards do have ? Bet took few a from the tash can


my favorite thing about this post is that he edited it


----------



## captainmorgan (May 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4576030


Donald had a head start on most of this stuff with prefrontal cortex damage, you could hit a home run off Donalds forehead to little effect except bruising and a fractured skull, nothing else would change!  He might also have a big gut and weak back muscles from being a lazy fuck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4576032


A high resolution MRI scan would settle the matter these days and would probably show prefrontal damage, much of it pre existing, in the predicted regions. Dementia would exacerbate this pre existing condition, Donald was a stupid asshole all of his life and mental development in some regions were truncated or connections were not made, he has been described as child like for a reason. We all make stupid descisions under stress, Donald makes them all the time, he will get worse as the stress increases, the closer the danger the more desperate and unhindged he will become.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A high resolution MRI scan would settle the matter these days and would probably show prefrontal damage, much of it pre existing, in the predicted regions. Dementia would exacerbate this pre existing condition, Donald was a stupid asshole all of his life and mental development in some regions were truncated or connections were not made, he has been described as child like for a reason. We all make stupid descisions under stress, Donald makes them all the time, he will get worse as the stress increases, the closer the danger the more desperate and unhindged he will become.


he separated from himself around age 5 due to the probable child abuse suffered..the cleanliness thing more than likely came from mommy.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4576310


Is that Pence in the horse suit?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he separated from himself around age 5 due to the probable child abuse suffered..the cleanliness thing more than likely came from mommy.


Dunno, a team of shrinks and forensic psychologists will crunch him after a high resolution brain scan. You'll have to get him out of office and in front of a judge who will order a psych evaluation right off the hop, after he/she deals with the stupid fuck for a bit, if not they will give him one in prison. They will definitely want to candle his head for answers, but much is known or suspected already an exam will merely confirm it.

He is still culpable though, he has what is called a "character defect", it is no legal defense, the prisons are full of psychos. Donald knows what is going on and right from wrong, even if he has little conscious choice over his actions. Many people become like Donald when they are angered, they have little conscious choice over their actions. Everybody has an ego, Donald's fills his entire head to the exclusion of all else, the ego driven are not wise. Anger is fear driven and when that happens the fight or flight response kicks in and it evokes certain psychological valance states and physiological changes that alter blood flows to the different regions of the brain and flood our system with mood altering hormones, among other things. Evolution designed us efficiently you ain't checking your social calendar when yer running from the lion, or fighting for your life, the priorities are altered to save yer ass from becoming lion shit.


----------



## schuylaar (May 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4576030


he was clearly standing like this at the memorial yesterday.


----------



## schuylaar (May 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno, a team of shrinks and forensic psychologists will crunch him after a high resolution brain scan. You'll have to get him out of office and in front of a judge who will order a psych evaluation right off the hop, after he/she deals with the stupid fuck for a bit, if not they will give him one in prison. They will definitely want to candle his head for answers, but much is known or suspected already an exam will merely confirm it.
> 
> He is still culpable though, he has what is called a "character defect", it is no legal defense, the prisons are full of psychos. Donald knows what is going on and right from wrong, even if he has little conscious choice over his actions. Many people become like Donald when they are angered, they have little conscious choice over their actions. Everybody has an ego, Donald's fills his entire head to the exclusion of all else, the ego driven are not wise. Anger is fear driven and when that happens the fight or flight response kicks in and it evokes certain psychological valance states and physiological changes that alter blood flows to the different regions of the brain and flood our system with mood altering hormones, among other things. Evolution designed us efficiently you ain't checking your social calendar when yer running from the lion, or fighting for your life, the priorities are altered to save yer ass from becoming lion shit.


thank you, this was what i was looking for.


----------



## shimbob (May 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Is that Pence in the horse suit?


Two-person human centipede.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2020)

I sure hope this is true.










A thread written by @blakesmustache


REVELATION THREAD: How a small group of brave patriots saved democracy This is the story of the FBI counterintelligence investigation, how it was protected and completed, and how it doomed Donald J. Trump.




threader.app


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I sure hope this is true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I needed that, I really hope it is too. I don't see anything that is incorrect or that doesn't correlate with reality. I love our country, and our world. And for it to become everything it can, we need to move past this disinformation era, and that won't happen until Trump and every other world leader in on this scam is brought down, peacefully and legally.

And it explains all these new trolls.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I sure hope this is true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit Captain, that is some story! We don't have long to wait for verification, must be waiting for the protests to settle down so the media can shift focus for maximum eyeballs. Jesus Christ, talk about impeachable!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I needed that, I really hope it is too. I don't see anything that is incorrect or that doesn't correlate with reality. I love our country, and our world. And for it to become everything it can, we need to move past this disinformation era, and that won't happen until Trump and every other world leader in on this scam is brought down, peacefully and legally.
> 
> And it explains all these new trolls.


Someone WILL leak the full unredacted version ( Natl security will be protected as will sources) before the election! Talk about atomic bombshell!


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Someone WILL leak the full unredacted version ( Natl security will be protected as will sources)before the election! Talk about atomic bombshell!


We will see. Hopefully.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> We will see. Hopefully.


Many in the intelligence and federal law enforcement community want to do Donald, they will do him for treason and will time it for maximum impact. If it is true, it would be a patriotic duty to do so, while protecting sources and methods as usual. We will most likely see a redacted version that will be bad enough for a democrat to read it on the senate floor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> We will see. Hopefully.


Burr will do him out of spite!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> We will see. Hopefully.


Ya know I was just thinking, if Burr was helpful in bringing Donald down, or keeping him in a box, until the election, by bringing context to the report in public and perhaps by describing redacted sections carefully in an unclassified way. Joe might be open to commuting his sentence, or some other gesture for national service. I don't think anybody would object to going a bit easy on ole rich if he was patriotic, honest and spoke out at the right time.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

Trump will not be impeached.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Trump will not be impeached.


It sure was a good read though


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

God help me, Rudy is back and crazier than ever, Donald is desperate, he's dipping deep into the slime barrel again.

"Morgan was the first to seemingly lose patience with his guest, telling Giuliani: “I'm sorry, but you sound completely barking mad, do you know that? You’ve lost the plot and it’s sad to see.”

That was very much a red rag to a bull. Giuliani, so angry that he was barely able to enunciate, hit back:"


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Piers Morgan and Rudy Giuliani Have Absolutely Furious Argument About Who’s More Discredited*

THEY BOTH LOST
An absolutely crazy Thursday morning interview interrupted the normally sleepy world of British breakfast television.

Piers Morgan and Rudy Giuliani woke up Britain Thursday morning with an absolutely furious argument about whose reputation has nosedived more since the peak of their respective careers.

It’s quite a tough one to call. Morgan was fired as editor of one of Britain’s biggest papers in 2004 after publishing fake photographs of U.K. troops urinating on Iraqi prisoners, and his CNN show _Piers Morgan Live_ was axed in 2014 due to extremely bad ratings.

Giuliani, meanwhile, has been reduced from being named _Time_ magazine’s Person of the Year for 2001 to screaming about Trumpist conspiracy theories on any cable news channel which is still willing to run the risk of broadcasting his wildly unpredictable stream of consciousness live on television.

So, perhaps Giuliani’s appearance on Morgan’s _Good Morning Britain _show Thursday was always going to come down to this. Following questions on the George Floyd protests and President Trump’s incendiary tweets about them, the interview erupted into what can only be described as a miserable spectacle with two losers.
*more...*


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> God help me, Rudy is back and crazier than ever, Donald is desperate, he's dipping deep into the slime barrel again.
> 
> "Morgan was the first to seemingly lose patience with his guest, telling Giuliani: “I'm sorry, but you sound completely barking mad, do you know that? You’ve lost the plot and it’s sad to see.”
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Just what we need more AI driven news, I say an ongoing government grant to an independant journalistic organisation who police social media with good old fashioned editorship, journalism and AI, many are unemployed, a national resource and treasure, redeploy them from unemployment. Regulate social media over a certain size and use these folks to clean it up a bit, with tech help of course, tax the fuckers to pay for it, a penny an account stuff
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paywall








Microsoft News just cut dozens of editorial workers as it moves towards a robot-driven system of selecting stories


The news aggregation giant is leaning more on artificial intelligence and away from human editors for MSN.com.




www.businessinsider.com





*Microsoft News just cut dozens of editorial workers as it moves towards a robot-driven system of selecting stories*


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


How dare the left wing media directly quote the president?

That was rich. Too bad that Rudy didn't stroke out during the interview.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> How dare the left wing media directly quote the president?
> 
> That was rich. Too bad that Rudy didn't stroke out during the interview.


He didn't? Seriously I was wondering what kind of color combination he had going on. Im guessing he is having a hard time getting a Trump approved tan....

Oh, maybe it is a mask tan-line. Ill have to watch it again, I have checked out.







Oh shit, maybe he was following Trump's medical advice.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I sure hope this is true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting..it's 6/4 though..coming out when?


It’s all over now folks. The report is coming out and Trump will be exposed as a Russian asset. Trump is all out of options. His attempt at a forcible coup was thwarted.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> He didn't? Seriously I was wondering what kind of color combination he had going on. Im guessing he is having a hard time getting a Trump approved tan....
> 
> Oh, maybe it is a mask tan-line. Ill have to watch it again, I have checked out.
> 
> ...


goddammit, I've has some fun poking the stick at the Trumpers today.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 5, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> goddammit, I've has some fun poking the stick at the Trumpers today.









Hopefully.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2020)

donald trump has a long history of being a Fascist Provocateur.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 11, 2020)

tRUmp has been called the second Confederate President LOL.


----------

